#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-11
<MmikeRMRM> nema vise free-ubuntu-cdova?
<dodobas> Mmike: cek... zbilja ne moze imate dva broje?
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> osim ako nije gmail kontakt
<Mmike> onda moze
<Mmike> sto je sranje
<Mmike> al' je irelevantno
<Mmike> zato sto i tako Messages aplikacija nezna filtrirati samo 'mobile' brojeve za slanje SMSova
<igustin> ptlo: ping ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak nema više cd_a
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<SilverSpace> nema vise free-ubuntu-cdova?
<Mmike> e?
<Mmike> jel ima?
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<SilverSpace> :(
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> thnx
<druid__> radi netko s smf forumom?
<druid__> napokon ... 159683 gresaka u roku od 10 sekundi
<SilverSpace> ubit cu nekog u posti ako mi opet vrate paket
<druid__> i kako obrisem tako se to ponavlja
<SilverSpace> druid__: koji forum
<SilverSpace> neki tvoj
<druid__> SilverSpace, da .... uspio sam ubiti nekako proces deinstalacije ... nije moglo deinstalirati jedan mod i napravio cijele pizdarije
<druid__> napravio large upgrade, izbrisao sve modove (nisam ih mogao deinstalirati)
<SilverSpace> druid__: nemam pojma za smf , tako meni jedan sajt na wordpressu zartpavao mail
<druid__> mislim da se taj mod i Pretty URL ne vole pa zato zablesilo
<SilverSpace> kako relodati jedan rules.d
<SilverSpace> kaj moram se odlogirati
<SilverSpace> hm kaze da bi se to trebalo samo napraviti kad se snimi
<SilverSpace> hm hm fuck ne radi mi
<druid__> 2: feof(): supplied argument is not a valid stream resource
<druid__> pas mater opet taj error
<druid__> Apply filter of type:   All errors (275321) | General (275321)
<rsedak> jutro
<Mmike> bokrobert
<Mmike> on: kako da instaliram ubuntu
<Mmike> ja: skini .iso sliku, zaprzi ju na CD, podigni sustav s CDa
<Mmike> on: aha. a kako da skinem to? sto je uopce iso slika?
<Mmike> ja: prijavi se na forum udruge, tamo ce ti sve biti objasnjeno
<Mmike> on: aha. Ma to mi je komplicirano. Mislio sam da je ubuntu jednostavniji
<Mmike> ja: nabijem tebe i ubuntu i ljenost i indolenciju i 
<Mmike> uh
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> zadnji se 'ja' desio samo u mojoj glavi
<rsedak> netko tebe ljuti?
<Mmike> ma info@ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> samo cekam da me netko pita da im prorochim brojeve za loto
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> nego :)
<rsedak> ignore or cancel? ignore :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze meni brojevi za loto :D
<Mmike> nofrx
<Mmike> 3, 6,11, 16, 17, 21, 29
<Mmike> al' to samo za tebe, nekom drugom nece upaliti
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 10% je mojih, ako dobijes preko 10k kuna
<Mmike> jel' fer? :)
<SilverSpace> 20%
<SilverSpace> kaj sad moram ici to i uplatiti :)
<Mmike> ako zesli biti bogat i slobodan - jeps :)
<igustin> Dođe muž doma: Ženo, što bi napravila da dobijem na lotu? Žena: Uzela bih ti pola i ostavila te! Muž izvadi 20 kn, da njoj 10 kn i kaže: Evo ti tvoja polovica. Sad  briši!
<SilverSpace> Dođe muž doma i kaže. Ženo spremaj stvari dobio sam na lotu. Žena: kud putujemo Muž: samo ti putuješ.
<igustin> :)
 * Mmike si razmislja, ak' silver dobije 10M kuna, njegovih je 1M. To bi super bilo, ne? :)
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas cu uplatiti i imas 20%
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Nope, 10%. 20% i nece raditi.
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> rotfl
<Mmike> igustin, hajd, i ti ces na pivo bit vodjen :)
<igustin> ha? hvala! može kava, ne pijem alkohol...? ;-)
<Mmike> :) sto god te veseli :)
<igustin> pa, više bi veselilo 50% od tvojih 5%, ali zadovoljit ću se kavom :D
<igustin> od tvojih 10%, pardon ;)
<Mmike> ma jelda :) ja se mucim, stvaram komunikacije sa svemirom, a ti bi sad jos 50% :)
<igustin> dobro, dobro, vrijedilo je pokušati :)
<ivoks> pacemaker je takav zakon
<dodobas> sto je pacemaker?
<ivoks> http://clusterlabs.org
<dodobas> aha...
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00385/doking-policija1_385489S1.jpg
<jelly> fotošop?
<ivoks> pa da...
<ivoks> pri policijski primjerci bi trebali stici oko 2013
<ivoks> pih... prica se o cijeni od 30.000 eura
<ivoks> samo baterije kostaju 10.000 eura :)
<Mmike> i tak ce kraj svijeta 2012, pa nema veze :)
<jelly> jok, taj kalendar ima gresku
<ivoks> da, 2012.?
<ivoks> ovaj put ne smijes to prespavati!
<ivoks> do sad sam svaki smak svijeta prespavao...
<Mmike> imam 350MB .3gp koji je snimio mobitel a koji traje 6 minuta
<Mmike> s cime da to konvertiram u nesto normalno, da ima 2-3 mege?
<Mmike> i da, mobitel je snimao u 1280x720
<Mmike> pa bi bilo zgodno da to smanjim
<Mmike> dobro da nije snimao u 5000x3000
<ivoks> arista transcoder
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ima i paket
<ivoks> nije neki napredni
<ivoks> nece smanjiti rezoluciju
<ivoks> ali moze outputat u razne formate
<ivoks> ne znam sto koristi... mencoder ili sta vec
<dodobas> Mmike: onaj senkov servis :D
<Mmike> dodobas, moram 350 M uploadat
<Mmike> to traje za popizdit
<dodobas> http://en.co.de/
<ivoks> ispizdit cu zbog ovog nagiosa
<ivoks> danas mi je poslao 30 mailova
<dodobas> Mmike: sjedni u auto pa dodji do mog faksa... spojim te ja na 1gb...
<SilverSpace> pazi tribine poslje gola http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvRlcY_dO0w
<rsedak> Mmike www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html 
 * Mmike ima upload od 1.4Mbit
<Mmike> wo-ha :)
<rsedak> Mmike si nasao url za DL?
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> al' to je win
<rsedak> da, zaboravih
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlceTIYihhI
<ivoks> hahahahahahaha
<ivoks> Novi pravilnik o sadržaju i načinu vođenja evidencije o radnicima, koji stupa na snagu 1. svibnja ove godine, sigurno će olakšati život poslodavcima i razveseliti radnike, jer se njime ukida 'štancanje' kartice pri dolasku i odlasku s posla.
<ivoks> da sam na mjestu svih silnih firmi koje su prosle godine ulozile hrpu novaca u sustave pracenja dolazaka i odlazaka (i masu ostalih nebuloza), tuzio bi drzavu
<ivoks> znam da su neke firme dale hrpu novaca za razna rjesenja pracenja rada radnika
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> zastita na radu?
<Mmike> grb, protupozarni aparat, i to?
<Mmike> jel' imas to sve? :)
<HmmZ0r> to je invalid, tipa imas karticu i udjes ti i tvojih 5 kolega s kojima si pio kavu ujutro
<HmmZ0r> ziher ce svaki stat i stancat.
<ivoks> Mmike: imam
<ivoks> Mmike: imam i sustav za separaciju otpadnih voda :p
<Mmike> ivoks, :) :) :)
<ivoks> bez zajebancije :)
<ivoks> cijeli sustav je veci od ureda :D
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi gledao F1?
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps
<Mmike> doduse, zdrkano, jer mi je prijem NetTVa uzasan
<ivoks> na kojem kanalu?
<Mmike> jebo ih digitalni signal
<ivoks> hahaha
<Mmike> NetTV
<ivoks> ja na VOX-u
<Mmike> nevolem svapski :)
<ivoks> zar ne prenosi u zagrebu nitko drugi?
<Mmike> nit mislim da imam vox
<ivoks> er, vox je hrvatska televizija
<Mmike> SilverSpace, taj video vise ne postoji :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ay? ne vidim tu
<ivoks> http://www.voxtv.hr/
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> zadar
<Mmike> ima smisla sto ju ne vidim :)
<Mmike> Osječka tv, Slavonsko-Brodska tv, Net, Tv Istra, Kanal Ri, Vox Zadar, Tv Jadran Split i Dubrovačka tv
<Mmike> to je prenosilo telku
<Mmike> a samo se net vidi u zg
<ivoks> hm... telia opet rikava
<ivoks> i onda meni nagios stalno salje mailove
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<SrebrniSvemir> Oo pa di si ti drac0
<drac0_> eto me
<drac0_> natty online :)
<drac0_> kako radi ovaj unity about:config
<drac0_> hocu smanjiti dock
<ivoks> ccsm
<drac0_> eee vis taj ccsm mi negdje zvoni :)
<drac0_> ha gle terminal dobio crni scroll :)
<drac0_> a ovaj novi scroll
<drac0_> hebate dobro zgleda ovaj natty
<ivoks> novi scroll je zakon
<drac0_> predobar je
<drac0_> Mmike, nisi shvatio divert call notification :)
<ivoks> ti ga imas svuda?
<drac0_> nema ga!
<ivoks> ?
<drac0_> ivoks, cega, scroll?
<ivoks> da
<drac0_> koliko vidim da
<drac0_> osim u terminalu
<drac0_> tu je onaj stari, samo crne boje
<Mmike> drac0_, jok, de objasni plz :)
<ivoks> da, nemam ga ni ja u terminalu
<ivoks> al nije crni :)
<drac0_> Mmike, pa nema ga covjece, to se svi bore oko toga
<drac0_> onaj fichur s njoke
<drac0_> kad imas divertani poziv da ti to da do znanja nekom ikonicom il sta vec
<ivoks> cega nema?
<drac0_> na nokiji je bila obrnuta strelica poziva
<Mmike> drac0_, ne kuzim? 
<ivoks> da
<drac0_> meni bi to jako koristilo
<Mmike> aha, kad zoves nekog, pa ti ode na divert?
<drac0_> ne vjerujem da to google nije slozio
<Mmike> ili kad tebe zove s divertanog broja?
<drac0_> Mmike, upjavo to
<Mmike> ma joj, pun kufer toga je potrgano ili fali na androidu
<drac0_> kako ces znati da je divertani
<Mmike> onak, pun kufer
<ivoks> to nema veze s telefonom
<drac0_> ne zelim se javiti nekada
<ivoks> to je do operatera
<Mmike> ivoks, kako onda na nokiama starim radi? :)
<Mmike> (ne radi nit na novim, btw)
<ivoks> radi i na androidu
<ivoks> samo nema ikonice
<drac0_> ivoks, nije do operatera, divert notification da ga hebes
<Mmike> SE ima glupu foru da ti samo kratko napise 'divert' i onda vise ne pise nista :)
<drac0_> ivoks, pa kako ti oznaci da je divert
<drac0_> ili ne oznaci nista :)
<Mmike> neznam, meni je drekav dosta mobitel k'o mobitel
<ivoks> saljes kod operateru 'redirect in case of...'
<drac0_> pa si ti misli
<Mmike> super je uredjaj kad hoces mjeriti otkucaje srca
<Mmike> i cardio trainer upalit
<Mmike> al' za samo telefoniranje je drek nad drekovima
<Mmike> ivoks, krivo brijes, notifikacija divertanih poziva
<Mmike> ne divert k'o takav
<ivoks> aha, notifikacija...
<Mmike> znaci, kad ja nekog zovem, i to se zdiverta, da mi napise da je zdivertano
<Mmike> ili kad mene netko zove, a doslo mi je s diverta, da pise da je doslo s diverta
<drac0_> e to
<drac0_> nokia je imala obrnutu strelicu i tocno znas da je divertani call
<Mmike> da, to je presuper ficura, srecom, ne treba mi zadnjih 2 godine
<drac0_> android samo ispise broj
<drac0_> pa si ti misli
<Mmike> drac0_, da, stara nokia. nova nije :) pisalo je nakratko 'diverted' i onda je prestalo pisat :)
<Mmike> stara nokia je mogla cak i drugacije zvonit
<drac0_> Mmike, radilo je na n80 :)
<Mmike> velim, toliko je toga lose slozeno na androidu da je to uzas :) 
<drac0_> ma citao sam, to je neki nokia fichur
<Mmike> nadajmo se da ce 2.3 ispraviti bar dio toga
<drac0_> prodali su to lg-u i motoroli
<Mmike> drac0_, aaa, mozda patentno govno neko
<Mmike> fakat, skroz moguce
<drac0_> lg i motorola custom rom imaju taj fichur
<drac0_> aosp google rom nema
<drac0_> cudi me da htc nije isto kupio to
<drac0_> koja to moze biti cifra na razini kompanije, neka sica
<drac0_> uzas
<HmmZ0r> mozda je licenca per prodani primjerak :P
<drac0_> to je ovo
<drac0_> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2544
<drac0_> al ne hebe google :)
<ivoks> moguce da je patentirano
<ivoks> steta, to je dobar ficur
<ivoks> 96 people starred this issue and may be notified of changes. 
<drac0_> sad tek vidim koliko mi fali :)
<ivoks> starrajte, pa cemo vidjeti :)
<drac0_> ma na listi smo svi, al samo citamo kukanje i muku :)
<drac0_> al ovo treba proizvodjacu proslijediti, nece google prdnuti na ovo
<drac0_> danas vidio desire s uzivo
<drac0_> dobar je
<drac0_> premalo fichura za nadograditi, ali fakat je dobar device
<HmmZ0r> ima ga moj frend, uzeo ga je. jako lijepo izgleda i radi ono sto sam ga drza tipa 5/6 minuta
<dru||d> imam osjecaj da mi je kartica fotoaparata vrisnula kad je nisam umonutao vec iscupao na zivo :((
<ivoks> desire s?
<drac0_> ivoks, ovaj novi, nasljednik desirea
<drac0_> nis posebno, ali nije lose
<ivoks> jebem im
<ivoks> to znaci da nece izbaciti andorid 2.3 za desire
<drac0_> alu kuciste, bolji proc i grafa, bolja kamera, vise rama i tako ...
<drac0_> al nista znacajno
<drac0_> ekran je s-lcd :(
<HmmZ0r> al je fun uzet ove tiny arm ili beagle board i pucat na njega sranja, bas pomazem kompicu ima za faks natocit debian u jednog :)
<drac0_> inace kuciste je puno bolje
<ivoks> grrr
<drac0_> ivoks, a citao sam na htc da ide 2.3 na desire ;=)
<drac0_> ;)
<ivoks> da, kad?
<ivoks> isto kao i hero i 2.1
<ivoks> godinu dana im je trebalo :D
<drac0_> nije receno, samo kaze uskoro i ginger na desire :D
<drac0_> ivoks, sta odustao si od custom roma? :D
<ivoks> nisam, ali custom romovima trebaju driveri za ginger kernel
<ivoks> a to radi htc
<drac0_> sta, ne radi ti nesto?
<drac0_> cm7 final radi cisto ok
<ivoks> radi sve, ali ce onda raditi bolje
<ivoks> ovo samo samo hakovi
<drac0_> true
<drac0_> ivoks, znas kako dobro radi stock htc ginger
<ivoks> defrost se zafrostao
<drac0_> brzo, ima isto slide za shortcute tipa bt, wifi ...
<drac0_> bome, ne trza richard s defrostom
<drac0_> samo ovaj fuckin gv
<drac0_> hebate predobar ovaj unity
<drac0_> brutalan ovaj search
<drac0_> sve je predobro
<ivoks> da, i ja sam iznenadjem kako brzo radi
<ivoks> ono, win tipka, upisem calc i lupim enter
<ivoks> voila, libreoffice calc
<drac0_> bas to
<drac0_> ludnica
<ivoks> kalk -> gnome calcluator
<ivoks> ipak win+1, win+2 mi je najbolje
<ivoks> win+shift+1 i sl
<drac0_> da da ;)
<drac0_> prejako
<drac0_> a browser mi preko cijelog ekrana :)
<ivoks> meni je dobar... siguran sam da se nece svima svidjeti
<drac0_> imaju gnome3 :)
<drac0_> pa nek klikaju
<drac0_> hebemu al ne kuzi mi 2 baterije u lapu
<drac0_> samo mi dere jednu :)
<drac0_> nis, odoh na velebitsko
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> a2sd cachesd
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<ivoks> bam, dodatnih 100MB :)
<drac0_> :)
<HmmZ0r> poludit cu, ako neko zna u awka, kako staviti regex u varijablu, npr. var = "[0-9][A-Z]" (il sto god) print var
<HmmZ0r> nea veze skuzio sam, debos sam :)
<Mmike> kaj si jos na poslu? :)
<dru||d> instalirao gnome3 :))
<dru||d> nemojte pokusavati
<Mmike> http://www.hell.tv/t/videos/79/not-scared-of-heights.html
<Mmike> ovaj je lud
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> Blagus za 10:1
<ivoks> SilverSpace: gledas hokej?
<ivoks> koja streljana
<ivoks> pol tekme i vec popio 10 golova
<hbogner> SilverSpace, stigo sam prije :P
<ivoks> 11:1
<ivoks> markec
<ivoks> woho... lovrencica
<ivoks> koja golcina
<ivoks> mogao bi lovrencic natrag u medvescak
<Mmike> pazi ovo: SELECT content.*, (SELECT SUM(*) FROM content_views WHERE content_views.content_id = content.id), (SELECT sum(*) FROM content_votes WHERE content_votes.content_id = contents.id) FROM contents JOIN content_votes ON contents.id = content_votes.content_id 
<Mmike> tako rade ORMovi
<Mmike> pa ih ti koristi
<Mmike> javio se lik, da mu je sporo, ima 100+ queryja na masini koji traju preko 2k sekundi....
<ivoks> 12:1
<ivoks> bugarski golman je popizdio
<jelly-home> eugh
<lizard_> vecer svima
<ivoks> 13:1
<dru||d> koji chrome koristite? 10, 11 ili 12?
<jelly-home> "ne"
<lizard_> ne koristim chrome ... bookmarsi su katastrofalni
<ivoks> w3m version w3m/0.5.3, options lang=en,m17n,image,color,ansi-color,mouse,gpm,menu,cookie,ssl,ssl-verify,external-uri-loader,w3mmailer,nntp,gopher,ipv6,alarm,mark,migemo
<lizard_> i jos par sitnica me smeta
 * Mmike koristi 11
<Mmike> lizard_, sto koristis?
<Mmike> meni je ff toliko ocajno spor da nemogu to koristiti
<lizard_> trenutno FF4
<lizard_> jako sam zadovoljan s njim
<ivoks> ja koristim oba
<Mmike> ha, fakat
<Mmike> ff4
<Mmike> nisam probao
<Mmike> taj bi trebao bit imasu brzi od 3.6
<jelly-home> ali jos nema TabKit <g>
<lizard_> ne razmeceme se s nesto pretjerano plaginova ali u mene FF4 radi kao urica
<lizard_> Mmike: a da probas operu ?
<Mmike> jelly, kaj je tabkit?
<Mmike> lizard_, neda mi se :) chrome mi tako fino radi
<lizard_> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ekstenzija za FF3, tabovi po vertikali i grupirani
<jelly-home> i jos neke sitnice koje su falile iz opere
<jelly-home> opera ima jako puno problema sa javascriptom i renderiranjem nekih normalnih stranica
<jelly-home> prije 2-3 godine mi je bila default, sad je FF3
<SilverSpace> vece
<lizard_> idem spavat drustvo pozdrav
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di si to gledao hokej
<Mmike> jelly-home, zakaj ne krom?
<jelly-home> zasto da?
<Mmike> pa zar nije puon brzi od ffa?
<jelly-home> ima li vertikalne tabove?
<jelly-home> nisam primijetio je li puno brzi jer ga nikad nisam opteretio sa 30-40 tabova, jer se vise ne vidi koji je koji
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sportska tv
<ivoks> SilverSpace: prijenos je svjetskog prvenstva
<ivoks> 14:1 vodimo
<Mmike> nikad nikad nikad nemojte dumpati mysql baze sa --skip-extended-insert
<Mmike> import je jedno 1000 puta sporiji (bez pretjerivanja)
<Mmike> jelly, pa sam javascript engine je brzi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa imas sportsku tv?
<ivoks> lik je popio 14 golova :D
<ivoks> Najveća pobjeda
<ivoks> Zagreb, 20. studenog 1993.
<ivoks>  Hrvatska -  Turska 34:1
<ivoks> :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nemam jos na kabelskoj sam
<SilverSpace> vjerojatnoi ce staviti
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj usb ne radi sa ove strane zgrade
<ivoks> pa ukopcaj antenu u tv
<SilverSpace> fakat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mogo bi probati
<ivoks> 16:1
<SilverSpace> je ali nista ot toga zid mi sakriva sljeme 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu signal dobiti
<ivoks> pa odi na temku
<ivoks> u zagrebu se igra
<ivoks> dobro decki igraju
<ivoks> 17:1
<Melky__> večer :D
<Melky__> možete mi negdje dati link za povijst linuxa odprvog Linusovog objavljivanaj nadalje?
<ivoks> nisi li to vec pitao?
<Melky__> za ovo ne :)
<Melky__> htio bi poceti s uvodom o tome :)
<ivoks> https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/rhasan/linux/
<Melky__> hvala ti :)
<ivoks> haha 
<ivoks> ovacije liku koji je popio 15 golova :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: to mi nis ne znaci ak to izgleda ruzno i nemrem se snac
<Mmike> jeps, lose je sto tabovi nemreju u vise redovlja
<Mmike> http://www.hell.tv/t/videos/169/never-celebrate-too-early.html
<Mmike> mega glupan
<Melky__> mogu ja tu malo C/P članak da ispravite ako ima koja greškica? .D
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> nit u snu :)
<Mmike> koristi pastebin
<Melky__> http://pastebin.com/z2VhNfFY
<ivoks> zasto je gnu/linux ispravan naziv? :)
<jelly-home> zasto ne?!?!
<Melky__> linux je samo jezgra? 
<ivoks> pa ja pitam zasto je
<ivoks> zbog cega je to ispravan naziv?
<jelly-home> jer bolje opisuje od cega se distra sastoji
<ivoks> jer su neke komponente sustava iz gnu projekta?
<jelly-home> neke bitnije, da
<ivoks> mislim da to nije fer prema mnogim komponentama
<Melky__> imam jedan pic od Stallmana koji to objašnjava :D
<ivoks> tipa Xorg, Mozilla, Chrome, itd, itd...
<ivoks> KDE
<jelly-home> libc, *utils jesu
<ivoks> slazem se da mnoge jesu, ali... nisu sve
<jelly-home> nije bitno
<ivoks> hoces openssl?
<ivoks> bdb?
<jelly-home> ti ga zovi GNU/Xorg/Mozilla/KDE/Linux ak oces
<jelly-home> pfuj, bdb, oraklovo smetje! <g>
<ivoks> zamisli nazvati 'linux' web server gnu/linux sustavom
<jelly-home> zamisli ne
<ivoks> nit je linux gnu, nit je apache gnu, nit je php gnu, nit je mysql gnu :)
<jelly-home> al glibc i coreutils i fileutils i textutils jesu
<ivoks> pa jesu
<ivoks> ali openssl nije :D
<jelly-home> openssl je u cijeloj prici nebitan i dosao je poslije
<Mmike> ? :)
<jelly-home> svi ovi komadi od gnuovaca su arguably bitniji i skup sa jednom kompetentnom jezgrom kao Linux tvore solidan Unix OS
<jelly-home> mislim da sysvinit nije FSFov
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> al bez apachea, phpa, mysql... je li to web server?
<ivoks> ima li gnu web server uopce?
<jelly-home> who cares
<jelly-home> gnu ima svasta, ne znaci da se to mora koristit
<jelly-home> *cough*gnutls*cough*
<Mmike> velika vecina je gnuasta
<jelly-home> zato Debian kFreeBSD nije GNU/Linux ;-)
<ivoks> po tome bi trebao biti GNU/kFreeBSD
<ivoks> jedini argument koji priznajem je libc
<jelly-home> Mmike: ma jok, uzmi pakete iz base debiana ili ubuntu da vidi koliko ih je (c) FSF a koliko neko drugi, nece bit "velika" vecina
<jelly-home> mozda ni mala
<ivoks> al ono... ako stavis gnu alate na solaris, je li solaris onda gnu? :)
<jelly-home> to pitaj Nexentu
<ivoks> mislim...
<ivoks> gnu je poceo kao 'paket alata' za ne-free sustave
<ivoks> to nije cinilo te ne-free sustave gnuima
<ivoks> ne znam zasto se to razlikuje od linuxa :)
<ivoks> osim, kazem, libca
<jelly-home> zato sto linux kao OS nije postojao bez tih GNU alata.
<dru||d> http://work.mullen.com/presentations/fubar/
<dru||d> lol
<ivoks> al ajde...
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa... jesi siguran?
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne mozes staviti bsd alate na linux?
<jelly-home> aj stavi.
<ivoks> pitam, nisam pokusavao :)
<ivoks> mozda bi bilo i krsenje licence :D
<jelly-home> nije ni niko drugi, tada (1993-1995)
<jelly-home> platforma je narasla oko linuxa i starog libca pa novog libca sa ELF supportom forkanog od glibca pa na kraju libca 2.0 = glibc 6.0
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> prvi linux nije imao veze s gnuom :)
<ivoks> tek '97. je linux poceo koristiti gnu libc
<ivoks> puno prije je poceo koristiti apache :D
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa neznam bas.... sto god napiknem je gnuavo
<ivoks> apache je bio i killer app :D rekao bi da nije bilo apachea, danas bi sve bilo drugacije
<jelly-home> ivoks: libc5 je isto bio fork glibca mislim
<ivoks> pa je, ali je fork, (c) Linux devs, ne FSF
<jelly-home> ma jok, apache je radio super i na solarisu i na drugim unixima
<ivoks> no dobro, nema smisla... ja samo volim teoretizirati
<ivoks> naravno da ne pokusavam umanjiti FSFov doprinos
<ivoks> ali se moramo zapitati... Debian se vise ne moze zvati GNU/Linux distribucija
<ivoks> jer ima i ne-linux kernel, pa onda nikako ne moze biti Linux :)
<ivoks> idem gledat poroke miamija :D
<Melky__> evo :)
<Melky__> http://pastebin.com/QgdzBDgm
<ivoks> krivo
<ivoks> ubuntu ne dolazi s gimpom
<ivoks> a niti open officeom :D
<ivoks> u biti, dolazi s gimpom, ali nije instaliran po defaultu
<ivoks> dok openoffice postoji samo u starijim verzijama :)
<Melky__> nego s cime? 
<Melky__> :D
<ivoks> libreoffice
<jelly-home> te starije verzije su jos supportane, ivoks 
<Melky__> a da, citao sam :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: jesu
<Melky__> moja distra jos ima open :)
<jelly-home> bit ce OO.o u buntu jos dugo
<jelly-home> a dolzi li sto u defaultnoj instalaciji ili na defaultno ukljucenom official repozitoriju, nije bitno
<Melky__> e da
<Melky__> Empathy ili Pidgin :(
<Melky__> imam oba, pa ne znam :(
<jelly-home> xchat!
 * jelly-home hides
<Melky__> ironije, članak sam poslao u MS office :D
<ivoks> idem u krevet
<ivoks> lijep pozdrav
<Melky__> laku noć :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-12
<lizard_> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/strava-u-valjevu-unuka-pronasla-djeda-kako-siluje-psa/546744.aspx
<ivoks> 'ovaj stroj ne moze na mrezu'
<ivoks> 'pa koji mu je ip i ruter?'
<ivoks> 'pa promijenjena je graficka kartica na stroju kraj njega...'
<ivoks> tu tu.... tu tu....
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> kad si u zg? :)
<Mmike> tko radi u styriji?
<Mmike> vecernjakovci ne dobijaju moje mailove
<Mmike> a mailserver im uredno kaze 250 OK
<jelly> a s kojeg IPja ides
<Mmike> 178.79.145.160
<jelly> ha, nema te na bleklistama
<jelly> ko zna sto oni tamo rade
<Mmike> da mi bas mailserver njihov kaze 'fuckoff' pa da znam da je bed kod mene :)
<Mmike> al' kaze 'sve 5'
<Mmike> a i upitna je pismenost toga koji prima mail :)
<jelly> "vas MTA na adresi mx02.vecernji.net (ip taj i taj) je primio poruku tad i tad: [logovi] i potvrdio uspjesan primitak.  Molim provjerite gdje su te poruke zavrsile sa vasim IT/administracijskim osobljem"
<Mmike> Jeps, tako nekako je bilo :)
<jelly> ili im posaljes jos jednom sa gmaila
<jelly> slanje sa gmaila je inace standardna procedura kad ti ne radi normalan mail ;-)
<jelly> From: Denis Lackovic <[on@gmail.com]> To: [ja@firma] Date: Tue, 12 Apr 2011 10:59:28 +0200 Subject: Problem s inboxom
<jelly> kao sto se vidi iz prilozenog
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kad nemam glupi email :)
<Mmike> al' cini se da cu ga morati poceti imati, jebem ti svijet :)
<jelly> otvori ime.prezime@gmail samo da ga ne otvori neko drugi
<Mmike> jesam to vec
<jelly> pa eto
<Mmike> pa imas pravo, da
<Mmike> gmail kuzi i imap, jelde?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> i ima submission za slanje
<Mmike> kako da promjenim passworde na 300 accounta?
<jelly> skriptom?
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al' passwd ne reagira
<jelly> unix accounte?  Na kojem OSu?
<Mmike> debian
<jelly> man chpasswd
<Mmike> a-ha!
<Mmike> :* :)
<jelly> aj da si cura ne bi nis reko
<ivoks> hm... ipak nista od kise ovaj tjedan
<jelly> a subotu?
<ivoks> ne znam, govorim za regiju u kojoj sam ja
<Mmike> on je na moru
<Mmike> ako netko ne zna :)
<Mmike> nista od rostilja za vikend :(
 * Mmike kmeks
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> koji life saver :)
<MrkiMile> Ha!
<MrkiMile> Radi i kroz web! :)
<MrkiMile> super je malo za reci! :)
<Mmike> vrlodobro :)
<Mmike> imam safari
<Mmike> i u windowsima
<Mmike> nema otvoren niti jedan tab
<Mmike> i uzima 70% CPUa
<Mmike> ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj ce ti safari?
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> kad radis webove
<Mmike> onda moras vidjeti kako to radi i safariju
<Mmike> pogotovo kad je covjek koji je narucio sajt macovac
<Mmike> i jos pogotovo kad glavni web developer/css majstor nema safari
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome grdo
<dodobas> nginx 1.0.0 -> http://nginx.org/
<jelly> jesu konacno napisali dokumentaciju na engleskom
<jelly> spažalastvaja, ja ne govoryti Ruskij
<Mmike> :) :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> pitanje, mkfs.ext4 -m 0 /dev/sdb1
<hbogner> ili da ostavim na 5%
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa vjerujem da je isto kao i na ext3 :)
<Mmike> odnosno, ako si tamo ostavio, ostavi i tu
<hbogner> ma ext3, tipfeler
<hbogner> ali dali da ostavim na 5%
<hbogner> to je poanta
<HmmZ0r> jel to sluzi za u slucaju bad sektora na disku i to da zna handlat
<HmmZ0r> hbogner: u svakom slucaju, mozes kasnije sto hoces sa tune2fs
<hbogner> ma ostavio sam po defaultu, ali me interesiralo kaj vi kazete
<HmmZ0r> ostavi.
<hbogner> jesam, vec ce mkfs-a
<hbogner> *se
<HmmZ0r> evo pise da je to za roota, ako ti se zapune /var /tmp i sranje da os i dalje radi
<Mmike> ja maknem to
<Mmike> na desktopu :)
<hbogner> ma to mi je cisti storage disk
<HmmZ0r> onda makni
<HmmZ0r> jer root nece nikad pisat
<hbogner> znaci sklie, filmovi glazba ...
<hbogner> ok, to me interesiralo
<HmmZ0r> znaci poanta je da to 'igra' za iskljucivo root fajlsisteme ocito.
<hbogner> na data lvm-ovima drzim -m 0 
<jelly> hbogner: gle, ak se radi o pustim TB prostora, stavi na 1% li ostavi kajjaznam 10GB rezerve za svaki slucaj
<jelly> 4% od 2 tera je dobrih 70-80 giga, znaci stane jedno 5 filmova ;-)
<hbogner> jelly, 5% mi uzima 100 giga :D
<HmmZ0r> Mmike, hbogner jel vi koristite lvmsnapshot i to?
<hbogner> 2 tera
<jelly> jah, ja upravo zamijenio backp diskove od 1T sa 2T jer mi je 1 bilo premalo
<HmmZ0r> mozda si treba zamjenit kompresijski algoritam :P
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ja ne
<hbogner> jelly, ja do sad imao 500giga i postalo malo, 320 giga fotki :D
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, prevelik mi je overhead
<hbogner> HmmZ0r, nisam ga do sad koristio
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: a sto mislis, kao backup databaze
<HmmZ0r> naravno spustis i sve
<jelly> hbogner: 500 sam imao pa mi krepao disk, vise nikad ne stavljam backup na SATA diskove bez raida
<jelly> sad sam uzeo 2*2T od razlicitih vendora, nadam se da ce durati bar jedno 2-3 godine
<hbogner> e zato na ovaj od 500 idu slike i ide u drugi komp i rsync radi :D
<hbogner> eto zavrsio taman sa 5%, sad ga pregazit sa 0%
<jelly> pregazit??
<jelly> tune2fs
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, a da, kao backup bi imalo smisla, al' mi jako trpi broj transakcija u sekundi, pa onda nemam to
<hbogner> ma ja to volim na cisto :D
<jelly> hbogner: nema nikakvog smisla (ni razlike)
 * Mmike ima raid5 za backup :)
<hbogner> jelly, ok, nisam do sad, pa se idem poigrat malo s tim onda
 * Mmike nece na glas reci da su mu 2 diska od tog raid5 na istom kontroleru :)
<jelly> al ostavi si bar 5-10 giga lufta
<jelly> 1% je sasvim ok ak ti se ne da razmisljat
<hbogner> znaci mogu tunefs i kad imam podatke gore?
<hbogner> *tune2fs
<jelly> to radi online, da
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: mozes izbacit iz raida :)
<jelly> zapravo u 95% slucajeva sam ga koristio online
<hbogner> woho, rsync 200 giga sad, pa kasnije jos 470
<ivoks> http://www.htc.com/www/product/sensation/specification.html
<Mmike> i dalje bez tastature
<ivoks> htc cha cha
<ivoks> http://www.htc.com/www/product/chacha/overview.html
<ivoks> 1,2ghz
<ivoks> jos malo pa ce ti telefoni biti jaci od laptopa
<ivoks> gradjanski nogometni klub dinamo
<Mmike> ivoks, e, vidis
<Mmike> to je vec, simpaticno
<ivoks> koje?
<Mmike> chacha
<ivoks> moj ce slijedeci mobitel svakako imati tipkovnicu
<ivoks> i vrlo vjerojatno nece biti htc
<ivoks> desire je u biti prilicno lose izradjen
<ivoks> ispalo mi je slovo c na poledjini
<ivoks> strgala mi se jedna kopca zadnje maske
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> vrlo los
<Mmike> meni se nije nist potrgalo
<Mmike> al' se neda zaklopit kak spada maskica iza
<Mmike> al' za 600 + PDV koliko sam ga platio
<Mmike> brijem da nisam mogao bolje dobit
<SilverSpace> hm seljacki nogometni klub dinamo
<SilverSpace> a ne gradanski
<SilverSpace> aha danas je Manchester United - Chelsea
<Mmike> jel' kod vas isto kraj svijeta vani?
<hbogner> Mmike, bio nedavno
<Mmike> gotovo, znaci
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> krepala lampica na thinkpadu
<ivoks> ah, ipak nije :)
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1nXCLVJ9Jw
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<jelly-home> Mmike: fino je pocistilo zrak
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-13
<dominiCanes> oi oida...ima netko tko kuzi qdevelop i qdesigner
<dominiCanes> dali je ilegalno stavit film koji pokazuje kako downloada filmove putem torrenta i kako se downloada putem oneklickmovieza, na svoju stranicu
<ivoks> sinoc sam trazio jednu pjesmu od slipknota
<ivoks> a kako nisam znao kako se zove niti ista o njoj, morao sam jednu po jednu slusati
<ivoks> ti decki su pukli :)
<ivoks> al imaju par dobrih stvari
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao gnome3 kak to izgleda
<dodobas> ah kvragu... sad ce izbiti rat gnome vs. unity
<dodobas> canonocal vs. community..
<SilverSpace> izgleda
<SilverSpace> nema nam danas hbognera :)
<igustin> zapio se još sinoć ;)
<igustin> rano počeo slaviti
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> oce 11.04 imati tu gnometinu 3 ?
<igustin> zar neće unity?
<igustin> pitat ćemo Ga ;)
<obruT> vec sad unity ?
<obruT> ja sam mislio da je unity nesto tam za poslije :)
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 ce imat unity..al postoji ppa za gnome3 :)
<obruT> ja mislim da bi bilo bas fora da pri instalaciji ima neki boxic di mozes odabrat gnome3 umjesto junitija
<SilverSpace> pa ne treba poslje mozes izabrati gnome
<SilverSpace> kod logiranja
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel vozis sta :)
<obruT> mislio sam da ne instalirava ista vise neg sto treba :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ovaj tjedan slabo, vozio u ponedjeljak nesto malo oko jaruna, bio skrsen od vikenda toliko da nisam puls mogao dici, oko 140 mi je bilo koliko toliko podnosljivo :)
<obruT> danas bi po redovnom programu trebao na Sljeme, ali picim na koncertic pa ono... ne stignem
<SilverSpace> mislim da toga nema puno dodanog za unitty to ti je compiz 
<SilverSpace> a i gnome sve to koristi
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja sad svaki dan pomalo ubila me zima :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kupio sam si garmin Dakota 20
<obruT> bome, lijepa igracka :)
<SilverSpace> i skupa sa nosacom za bike 2400
<obruT> vidim da i za senzore traze dosta para
<obruT> lopovi
<SilverSpace> vis to nisam ni gledao koliko ja za herc
<SilverSpace> ima i Senzor takta bicikla 
<SilverSpace> kako su to preveli 
<obruT> kadenca valjda
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-010-10997-00-Heart-Rate-Monitor/dp/B000UOD5QM
<SilverSpace> 477,24 kn
<SilverSpace> mater im
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, jel' citas ti organizacija@ubuntu-hr.org?
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, btw, imas android aplikaciju koja ti monitorira hartrejt
<Mmike> sale, 
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma ti pederi uvijek prodaju dodatnu opremu za nevjerojatno velike pare
<obruT> ja si zelim kupit za specku neki ciklokomp, htio bih barometarski visinomjer, kadencu i heart rate monitor, gps mi ne treba integriran, ali bih da se moze kasnije povezat s gps podacima...
<dodobas> a kako bi to obruT 
<dodobas> jedino sto meni pada na pamet je sinhronizacija satova
<dodobas> sto je kadenca?
<Mmike> brojalica okretaja pedala? :)
<Mmike> koja jos i vice 'hop, hop, hop'? :)
<dodobas> jeji... 20 testova 10 faila...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobro ovo izgleda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' se mosh ulogirat, jel' ti sve radi? avatar, postavke, djidje/midje?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mogu se ulogirati 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj malo proklikeci, pa ostavi na listu slovo-dva, kaj radi, kaj ne radi... kol'ko ce ti se dat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: avatara nema nigdje
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> malo mi je sad cudan moram se prilagoditi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di se tu uopce dodaje avatar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sale bi trebao znati
<budz0r> Mmike: koliko sam ja zasad probao, novi forum je cist ok
<ivoks> Mmike: e?
<Mmike> ivoks, aj se ulogiraj u novi forum, klikni na 2-3 mjesta, vidi jel' ti to ok, ostavi slovo-dva na listu
<SilverSpace> fakat ne mogu naci avatare
<Mmike> budz0r, isto to ;
<Mmike> )
<Mmike> SilverSpace, napisi da fale avatari, sale ce znati stosta o tome
<Mmike> i hbogner
<Mmike> obojica odrzavaju phpBB
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko vidim radi ovo kaj sam probao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bitno mi je da na listu ostavis nekaj :)
<ivoks> joj... gnjavaza :)
<ivoks> dobro izgleda...
<ivoks> Mmike: rijesio si problem s čćž?
<SilverSpace> bbl 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa bome gnjavaza :)
<ivoks> 'Pohrani skicu'
<ivoks> malo sam se stiltao...
<budz0r> Mmike: isprobam jos malo kad dodjem doma, pa napisem rijec, dvije na listu
<Mmike> ivoks, rijesio
<ivoks> Post je pohranjen; (no), potrebno je odobrenje za njegovu objavu. Bit ćeš obaviješten/a kada ti post bude odobren.
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> jeps, pricali hbogner/sale da treba prevesti kako spada forum
<ivoks> zasto post nije odmah prihvacen?
<ivoks> 'Odpreplati se' :D
<ivoks> Bookmarkiraj :D
<ivoks> avatari su iskljuceni ili ja ne vidim kako se mogu postaviti?
 * Mmike nije phpBB majstsor :)
<Mmike> odnosno: nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> napisi na listu, sale ce sigurno znati
<Mmike> kad se vec pravi (sale) da nije tu (sale)
<Mmike> sale, jel' ti pinga? :)
<ivoks> pa dobro...
<ivoks> tema je ok... mada bi ja izbacio onu dole traku
<Mmike> meni je tema uzasna :) puno mi se vise svijda smfovska, nekako su uzi reci u kojima su postovi i to sve... al' to je vrlo subjektivno, pa eto
<ivoks> Izvršni predsjednik Dinama Zdravko Mamić izbačen je u srijedu oko 10.30 sati iz sudnice na Općinskom kaznenom sudu u Zagrebu. Naime, Mamić je vikao na sutkinju, pa je zapisničarka aktivirala tihi alarm, te ga je osiguranje ispratilo iz zgrade.
<obruT> ajme, jel se covjek igdje moze pojaviti, a da se ne spominje taj neki Z.M. ?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> od frendicine sestre stari ga pozna jako dobro
<Mmike> veli da je lik dobricina samo takva
<Mmike> al' da je i seljacina samo takva :)
<jelly> onda nek si instalira nekog PR lika sa strane koji ce mu zaklopiti usta prije nego izlane glupost
<obruT> ne znam zasto uopce trosite vrijeme i rijeci na takvu pojavu
<ivoks> tja... opet se naoblacilo
<ivoks> i udarila bura
<obruT> a ja trebam sad biciklom do doma, otrcat krug oko jaruna pa na koncert
<obruT> gledam radarsku i nisam sretan
<Mmike> obruT, floyd?
<obruT> recimo da :)
 * obruT ode vatat dok me kisa ne opere
<Mmike> ajd
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> tko treba PR lika?
<sale> Mmike: hoy, vidio mail. Pozabavim se s tweakanjem postavki  veceras, malo sam u guzvi ;-)
<Mmike> sale,  :) ok :) nadajmo se da ce ove vucibatine ostaviti koje slovo
<Mmike> odo ostaviti post na forum i na glavnu stranicu da cemo upgrade skoro raditi
<Mmike> pa da si judi makar avatare sacuvaiju :)
<ivoks> pa nemam sta ostaviti
<ivoks> nema avatara a ostalo se cini ok
<Mmike> "Pretraznik..."
<Mmike> o moj bogo
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> ponuda za poso
<ivoks> koja buretina se sad digla
<Mmike> ma na obali bura nije bed
<Mmike> jugo je bed
<Mmike> na otocima, pogotovo sjeverne strane, e tamo je bura - bed
<ivoks> pa ja sam na otoku :)
<ivoks> i to na brdu, pa dere i s jedne i s druge strane
<dominiCanes> gdje tocno ivoks
<Mmike> ma
<ivoks> al fora je vidjeti bijeli velebit :)
<Mmike> murter je pre blizu obali da bi se zvao otokom :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa fotkaj!
<ivoks> pa jesam
<ivoks> al s mobitelom
<dominiCanes> stavi na face
<Mmike> proslo ljeto kad sam isao doma s korcule, preko peljesca
<ivoks> sad je skriven oblacima
<Mmike> dodjemo u korculu i cekamo trajekt. A peljesac, vidis samo donji dio, vrh je potpuno u oblaku
<Mmike> presuper :)
<ivoks> prosle godine, mi veslamo u kajaku, kratki rukavi
<ivoks> a ispred nas bijeli velebit
<ivoks> ako je murter preblizu da bi se smatrao otokom, sto je odna krk :)
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> krk ima jednu jebenu stvar
<Mmike> za cas si na njemu ako kreces iz zagreba
<Mmike> a tek su mi brac/hvar/korcula/mljet jebacka jadranska mjesta
<Mmike> al' doc do hvara/korcule, otelis se
<ivoks> pa i na murteru si za 2,5 sata
<ivoks> nije to nista vise tako daleko
<ivoks> moram priznati na bracu i korculi jos nisam bio... trebao bit; ta dva otoka i jos lastovo
<ivoks> s/bit/bi
<civija> i dugi otok ...
<ivoks> jel podne 12AM ili 12PM?
<civija> pm
<civija> ako je 0:00 am onda je valjda 12 pm
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12-hour_clock
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12-hour_clock#Confusion_at_noon_and_midnight
<Mmike> ivoks, lastovo samo ako si jako spreman za avanturizam
<Mmike> tamo nema - nista
<ivoks> oboje :)
<Mmike> a imas se sta vozit do tamo - trajekt vozi oko sat i pol od vele luke
<ivoks> jer je i 12 sati prije i 12 sati poslije ponoci :)
<Mmike> ja sam bio prosle i pretprosle godine, al' samo zato sto sam inace u veloj luci, pa mi to kao - blizu :)
<ivoks> The Canadian Press Stylebook (11th Edition, 1999, page 288) says, "write noon or midnight, not 12 noon or 12 midnight." Phrases such as "12 a.m." and "12 p.m." are not mentioned at all.
<ivoks> http://www.welcome.hr/
<ivoks> brijem da cu ih docekati kod kornata
<Mmike> ivoks, imas tamo neko plovilo koje je pokretano nekim motorom?
<ivoks> na murteru?
<ivoks> ja nemam, ali imam ekipu koja ima
<SilverSpace> vratia se barba
<SilverSpace> ja još uvijek ne vidim di je avatar na BB
<Mmike> izgleda da nema te ficure bez dodatnog moda
<SilverSpace> ok mi je forum mora se samo malo priviknuti
<ivoks> SOS: Emergency assistance request sent with your GPS location to GEOS every 5 min until batteries die
<ivoks> The GEOS International Emergency Response Center alerts the appropriate agencies worldwide – for example contacting 9-1-1 responders in North America and 1-1-2 responders in Europe.
<ivoks> dobro za imati
<Mmike> Treca kava u danu nije nikad dobra stvar
<Mmike> jel' koristi netko od vas openid?
<ivoks> da, ja
<Mmike> kako koristis? imas delegator neki, ili bas sam sve imas?
<ivoks> launchpad je u openid sustavu
<ivoks> ak imas tamo account, imas openid account :)
<ivoks> afk
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da koznu jaknu nosim na moru
<SilverSpace> imam dva rutera jedan ima bezicnu drugi nema ovaj bez zice je spojen na tcom jel se kako da spojit ovaj drugi da bi radila bezicna mreza
<SilverSpace> pri tome ne mislim da zamjenim rutere
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> ivoks: spoji se kabelom mreznim 
<ivoks> da, na mrezu
<ivoks> spojis WAN port na mrezu
<ivoks> i onda taj WAN konfiguriras kao pass through
<SilverSpace> uh hebemu nikad te mreze nism kuzio :)
<ivoks> pa zamisli si wifi kao jednu mrezu
<ivoks> zelis da promet s wifia ide na obicnu mrezu kao da je dio te mreze
<ivoks> dakle, pass through
<SilverSpace> vec vidim ceka me googlanje
<Neuromanc> čoksa je baš dobra...
<Neuromanc> silver ma to je lako
<Neuromanc> silver još bolje isključiš dhcp na bežičnom i spojiš žičano switch na switch dio
<Neuromanc> i voila sve radi
<Neuromanc> čoksa i ožujsko limun su otkriča ove godine...
<SilverSpace> ozujsko limun
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> kaj i to ima
<SilverSpace> sad malo prije vidio karlovacko limun
<SilverSpace> ovaj svijet je skroz poludio
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: a kad imam dva rutera sa bezicnom
<SilverSpace> znam otprilike da se slaze kao neki repetiror
<ivoks> nije to karlovacko limun
<ivoks> to je karlovacko radler
<ivoks> radler je vrta napitka koje sadrzi, izmedju ostalog, pivo
<ivoks> zato ga i rade pivovare
<ivoks> a ozujsko ne znam sto radi
<ivoks> veseli me karlovacko radler; vise ne moram kupovati union radler...
<ivoks> jos samo da karlovacko izbaci radler od grejpa...
<ivoks> radler, kao pice, postoji stoljecima
<SilverSpace> to necu ni probati
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> jel pijes coca colu?
<Neuromanc> a to je navodno 60% limunade, 40% pive
<ivoks> tako nesto... ili pola pola
<Neuromanc> meni bas pase
<ivoks> meni je isto super
<Neuromanc> ona piva s 0% alkohola su nepitka
<ivoks> nakon bordanja, mogu popiti litre toga
<ivoks> radje pijem radler nego bezalkoholno pivo :)
<ivoks> jer radler i nije pivo :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> 2% alkohola je ok
<ivoks> http://www.jatrgovac.com/2011/03/karlovacko-radler-idealna-kombinacija-piva-i-limunovog-soka/
<Neuromanc> da, čitao sam to cim je izaslo
<Mmike> radler!
<Mmike> to sam u grazu pio dok sam radio tamo :)
<Mmike> cudio se kako mogu hektolitre popiti a da nisam pijan :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: coca colu nism popio vec deset godina
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> a mijesa ekipa odavno pivu s fantom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: netko te zajebo :)
<Neuromanc> to na skoro isto dodje
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da je to pivo kojem istekne rok trajanja pa ga pomjesaju sa limunom da ljudi ne kuze
<SilverSpace> kao i cevadzinice sis cevap
<SilverSpace> dobro ga zaljute 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma to i je piva s fantom
<Mmike> ili tako nekim drekom
<Mmike> razvodnjena
<ivoks> sa limunadom
<ivoks> fino, slatkasto
<SilverSpace> za curice :)
<Neuromanc> ja sam onda curic
<Neuromanc> curica
<SilverSpace> pijem samo ovo http://twitpic.com/4j6rrc
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: to ja ne znam :)
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/video-ogroman-nlo-snimljen-iznad-nuklearke-fukushima.html
<Neuromanc> pio sam kasacko
<Neuromanc> nije lose
<Mmike> em ti
<Mmike> superduper munin plugin sam napravio u pythonu i sad python kenja, treba mu decenija dok se pokrene :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislim da nisi poodio ni jedan broj :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad si htio dat 20%
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> jutar
<Mmike> Robertowsky
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> svaki put kad odspojim slusalice, pokrene mi se music player na androidu
<budz0r> ivoks: to zna bit tako iritantno :)
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> redis
<Mmike> zanimljiv softverski uradak
<rsedak> Kaj ima?
<rsedak> kolega mi je jedan od razvijatelja redisa sad je 4.0.0 verzija
<rsedak> ili ja govorim o necemu sasvim drugom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pogodio si jedan broj :))
<Mmike> rsedak, e?
<Mmike> kaj nije 2.2.x zadnja?
<Mmike> ili ovi vrte prastari redis
<Mmike> redis - improved key/value storage with persitence
<Mmike> on disk, ofc :)
<rsedak> ah, provjerio on razvija redips
<rsedak> http://www.redips.net/javascript/drag-and-drop-table-content/
<rsedak> sto ti jedno "p" napravi
<rsedak> a idem ja polagan ospavati ipak se dizem u 02:30 a citav dan sam u Zg, danas mi se od 14 studenata pojavilo samo 6 :-(
<rsedak> svatko tko se pojavio mogao je uzeti 33% bodova bez ikakvih problema
<rsedak> drugih 33% s malo vise znanja i prakse, a samo odlikasi zadnjih 33%
<rsedak> vidjet cemo sto ce biti u subotu
<rsedak> koliko ce ih se tada pojaviti
<rsedak> a kad im bude falili bodovi za vecu ocjenu, onda ce kumiti i molit 
<rsedak> svasta
<Mmike> rsedak, jel' se mogu ja nekak upisat na taj fax? :)
<Mmike> budz0r, si tu?
<budz0r> Mmike: jesam
<budz0r> Mmike: izvolis
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> smf forum je trenutno u Joomla bazi
<Mmike> iz nekih arhaicno-povijesnih razloga
<budz0r> ocito
<Mmike> jel' ima tamo jos sto, osim foruma?
<budz0r> hmmmm
<Mmike> wordpress ima svoju bazu, wiki ima svoju
<budz0r> mislim da ne
<Mmike> ova moze biti ubijena (backupirana) nakon sto prebacimo forum?
<budz0r> svakako
<budz0r> bekapirana :), za svaki slucaj
<rsedak> Mmike mozes :-) www.racunarstvo.hr, ali bjim se da ce te zadojiti M$ tehnologijama :-P
<Mmike> rsedak, jel' moze neki skraceni kurs? :)
<Mmike> rsedak, btw, niksa bosnic, znaci li stogod?
<rsedak> kurs, a za sto?
<rsedak> nesto mi odzvanja u usima, ali ne mogu se sjetiti njega
<SilverSpace> oo HTC Desire mogao bi uskoro dobiti update na 2.3
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak ljudi puste u svoja racunala ovakve stvari http://is.gd/VRz1wJ
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj url glede desirea i updatea
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.eurodroid.com/2011/04/htc-desire-android-2-3-update-coming-in-the-middle-of-may/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je pravilnije Start trke ili Start utrke
<ivoks> gledam sportsku tv
<ivoks> pa ono... ova grafika za statistiku
<Mmike> utrka
<ivoks> pa to se uopce ne vidi
<SilverSpace> imas los televizor
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u biti nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> odem 
<ivoks> ne ide kanaetu
<ivoks> los tv?
<ivoks> pa grafika sa statistikom za igraca je na 1/2 sirine ekrana
<ivoks> visine 8cm
<ivoks> ma ni 8
<ivoks> i u to natrpa 3 reda
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  kaze google start utrke
<ivoks> pa utrka je
<ivoks> nije trka
<ivoks> nije trka na 100m, nego utrka na 100m
<sale> Mmike: ping
<sale> Mmike: probaj postaviti ovaj logo na novi forum http://www.f1-hr.com/sitelogo.png
<sale> ide u /styles/pro_ubuntu_lucid/imageset/sitelogo.png
<budz0r> sale: oj
<budz0r> sale: os da ja
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> sale: done
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi bolje pasao onaj bez sjene
<sale> SilverSpace: sad cemo probati
<SilverSpace> ili ovom samo sijenu maknuti
<sale> budz0r: mozes ovog postaviti? http://www.f1-hr.com/sitelogo2.png
<sale> SilverSpace: imas mozda svg verziju ovog bez sjene? Ja imam samo mali png
<budz0r> sale: done
<sale> hm, mislim da bi bilo najbolje izbaciti 'ubuntu-hr' sa slike i pustiti samo logo. Ionako se tekst pojavljuje s desne strane
<SilverSpace> ova su oba sa sjenom http://silverlinux.org/logo/index.html
<SilverSpace> ali mogu to srediti
<budz0r> sale: mozemo probat
<SilverSpace> sale: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/11.svg
<SilverSpace> bez sijene 
<sale> budz0r: http://www.f1-hr.com/sitelogo3.png
<sale> SilverSpace: kewl, thx
<budz0r> sale: done, ali, ufffff
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> budz0r: kaj si mu to napravio :)
<sale> budz0r: rijeseno ;-)
<budz0r> sale: to je to :)
<budz0r> ovo je meni skroz ok
<sale> puno bolje nego s tekstom. Provjerit cu mogu li jos nekako izbaciti onih par bijelih piksela koji se vide na 'kravati'
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto
<sale> budz0r: moze jos jednom http://www.f1-hr.com/sitelogo3.png (opali usput i Ctrl+F5 da pokupis novi)
<SilverSpace> sale: ovaj ti je http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/1.svg
<SilverSpace> sad isto bez sjene
<sale> SilverSpace: odlicno
<SilverSpace> sale: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/11cr.svg
<SilverSpace> crna sijena
<budz0r> sale: done
<SilverSpace> budem se malo poigrao sutra 
<sale> budz0r: ok, ovo je zadnji :-) http://www.f1-hr.com/sitelogo4.png
<SilverSpace> da mozda dobijem boju tj.sjenu  kakva  je na sredini 
<sale> mislim da ce se vidjeti bolje od 3-ke
<budz0r> sale: done
<sale> SilverSpace: mislim da je cisti logo sasvim dovoljan. 3D look i sjene su odavno izasle iz mode :-)
<sale> budz0r: thx. Ovo zadnje je za nijansu jasnije. Mislim da je to - to. Samo nek' se jos izjasne ostali
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/11dr.svg
<SilverSpace> sale: nesto kao ovao
<budz0r> sale: meni je skroz ok
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-14
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner, bok
<hbogner> Mmike, oj
<hbogner> nego neuspjevam se ulogirat ne testni forum
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> pa sta mu radis? :)
<hbogner> ukucavam user i pass :D
<SilverSpace> rade sad avatari
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> ne radi avidemux na vise procova
<Mmike> hbogner, jesi siguran da dobar user i pass ukucavas? :)
<hbogner> Konvertiranje tvoje zaporke, prilikom ažuriranja softvera foruma, nije uspjelo.
<hbogner> na starom forumu radi
<SilverSpace> cudan neki password imas :))
<Mmike> hbogner, ?
<hbogner> a ni nakon one graficke captcha-e me nepusta
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to je sale se igrao sinoc
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<hbogner> prvi put sam fulao pas i sad me samo zajebava
<hbogner> ako nista vivi u bazi tavlica users, loginattempts ili tkao nesto
<hbogner> to sam ja kod sebe morao mjenjati
<Mmike> cek sec
<Mmike> hb a nemres si resetirati passwd?
<hbogner> sad mogu
<hbogner> nedavno nisam mogao
<hbogner> ili bar ja nisam uspjevao
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> nece ni s novom
<hbogner> cek trenutak
<hbogner> u tablici users imas "user_login_attempts" vidi jel mi se tamo kaj pojavilo
<Mmike> mysql> select * from user_login_attempts ;
<Mmike> ERROR 1146 (42S02): Table 'phpbb_test.user_login_attempts' doesn't exist
<Mmike> ok, select * from users
<Mmike> to je bila losa ideja
<hbogner> users je tablica a user_login_attempts je unutar nje
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> glupan :)-
<Mmike> koji ti je username?
<hbogner> cik pogodi :D
<hbogner> hbogner
<Mmike> user_sig: What we do for ourselves dies with us. What we do for others and the world remains and is immortal.
<hbogner> da da :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/DsS2d6
<Mmike>        user_pass_convert: 1
<Mmike> ja imam tu 0
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a 'posalji mi zaboravljenu lozinku'?
<Mmike> kaj ti to napravi?
<hbogner> posalo, ni s njom nije htjelo
<Mmike> ja sam si malocas uspjesno resetirao password
<Mmike>              user_actkey: 3GHCJXGCK
<Mmike>           user_newpasswd: $H$9UdupUhI/BYdUS4yG2Re5ZEPUcwCMT1
<Mmike> za moj login su ta polja prazna
<Mmike> si siguran da si resetirao passwd?
<hbogner> i pass i reaktivaciju sad napravio
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> eto sad radi
<hbogner> blah
<Mmike>             user_actkey: 
<Mmike>           user_newpasswd: 
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> cak mi je i avatar gore
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je sale nesto slozio
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mislim da cemo veceras ili sutra baciti stari forum i prebaciti se na novi
<Mmike> samo da se sale javi kad moze
<hbogner> Mmike, ti si admin, jesi prebacio na tekstualnu captchu?
<hbogner> sad je ona slikovna
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> nisam dirao to opce, to je sale podesio
<hbogner> odes na administraciju fporuma
<Mmike> u principu je on gazda od foruma, ja sam samo tehnicki dio odradio, prebac baze i to 
<hbogner> tab opcenito
<Mmike> a kak ti dodjes do captchae?
<hbogner> i onda postavke captcha modula
<hbogner> i tamo odaberes Q&A Captcha
<hbogner> i pod podesi imas listu pitanja i odgovora
<hbogner> jesi nasao
<sale> hbogner: ne citas mailing listu? :-)
<sale> napisao sam sinoc sto je sve rijeseno
<hbogner> sale, citam
<sale> izmedu ostalog, text captcha, avatari, postavke, permissioni...
<sale>  :-)
<hbogner> podešena je QA captcha (postavio sam nekoliko jednostavnih pitanja i
<hbogner> za HR i za EN prijevod
<sale> yup
<hbogner> ali mene je izbacilo graficku captcha-u
<sale> hm, cek
<hbogner> zato kazem
<hbogner> sad testiramo pa ..
<Mmike> hbogner, kako si dosao do graficke captchae?
<Mmike> idem si cokolino slozit
<hbogner> Mmike, fulao sam jednom pass
<sale> hbogner: eto, sad je text captca
<sale> s/captca/captcha
<sale> Mmike: sto se mene tice, ja sam slobodan tek kasno navecer. Recimo od 22h na dalje
<hbogner> sad je, ponovio sma isti postupak :D
<hbogner> sad je normalan qa captcha
<hbogner> zadnji put mi je izbacilo onu kockastu
<sale> nadam se da su pitanja dovoljno lagana :-)
<sale> Tri plus dva je...? (slovima)
<sale> Je li Ubuntu Linux distribucija? (upišite da ili ne)
<sale> Upišite prva tri slova abecede
<sale> tko to ne zna, nema pravo pristupa forumu :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> sale, moze, ja isto radim do 21 - 21:30
<sale> ok, slobodno me pingaj ovdje
<Mmike> yo
<sale> bit cu u blizini
<Mmike> citas mail redovno?
<sale> yup
<sale> moze i mailom
<Mmike> sale, ma, vise ak netko ostavi nesto mudro na listu
<Mmike> sale, a i natipkam ti proces upgradeta, pa se dogovorimo kako cemo do navecer
<Mmike> odoh ostaviti u wordpress izvjesce
<sale> Mmike: planiras kompletno pregaziti trenutnu test instalaciju? Hocemo li trebati ponovno sve postavke podesavati?
<sale> ili mozes importati nanovo samo postove?
<Mmike> sale, pa, mislio sam pregaziti sve
<Mmike> kol'ki izjeb je to?
<sale> Mmike: do pol' sata kliktanja po admin backendu :-)
<sale> ali ok, radje cu kliktati nego da jos mjesec dana odgadamo prelazak na novi forum samo radi trazenja nacina zadrzavanja postavki :-)
<sale> pun mi je kufer smf-a i ubijanja 50 spambot accounta dnevno
<Mmike> sale, kul!
<Mmike> sale, onda cemo tako :)
<Mmike> sale, btw, phpBB sve postavke cuva u bazi, nista nema na filesystemu?
<sale> sve u bazi
<Mmike> odlicno
<sale> teoretski bi se moglo pretociti iz jedne baze u drugu
<Mmike> ma, mislio sam samo backupa radi
<Mmike> za ubuduce
<Mmike> ukoliko se desi 'major fuckup
<sale> phpBB je kamilica za recovery/seljenje. Iskopiras datoteke/direktorije, podesis jedan conn. string importas bazu i toeto
<sale> Mmike: kad/ako mislis ici stavljati modove, obavezno najprije instaliraj 'automod' - http://www.phpbb.com/mods/automod/
<sale> 1. neces morati rucno editirati sve datoteke da bi instalirao mod
<sale> 2. moci ces jednostavno instalirati/deinstalirati mod
<Mmike> sale,  to cemo sve veceras proci/posloziti
<sale> da. Podsjeti me da se podsjetim sto treba sve srediti :-)
<Mmike> :) trudit cu se :)
<dru||d> sale, si tu? :))
<dru||d> zanimljiv bug u 11.04 
<dru||d> na desktopu mi se prikazuje ispravan datum, a kada otvorim kalendar oznacen je -1 dam
<dru||d> dan
<SilverSpace> dru||d: da i kod mene
<SilverSpace> ali samo jedan sat oko ponoci
<Mmike> kriva vremenska zona?
<dru||d> http://twtpoll.com/l62xo5
<dru||d> evo stavio sada Pula ali isto ..... 11.04/unity
<dru||d> ups .. krivo napravio anketu
<rsedak_> o Mmike vidim da ce pricati na CLUC-u
<rsedak_> ispravak CLUC/DORS
<Mmike> ae :)
<rsedak_> ti si se barem sjetio neke teme :-) ja fakat nemam pojma, nemam ideje
<rsedak_> tko zna mozda sljedece godine i budem imao o cemu pricati :-) 
<Mmike> pa ideja je bila pricati o tome kako je mysql sranje
<Mmike> al' su mi onda rekli da to nije bas lijepo
<dodobas> Mmike: pa napravi lightning talk o tome... :)
<dodobas> why I think mysql should be banned ...
<Mmike> dodobas, mogo bi bas, da
<dodobas> ili tipa... mysql iskustva u praksi
<Mmike> eto, npro
<Mmike> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/grant.html
<dodobas> sto s grant?
<Mmike> pise tamo da je sintaksa: GRANT privileges blblabla IDENTIFIED BY [PASSWORD] 'password';
<Mmike> iz cega bi neuk promatrac zakljucio da je PASSWORD opcionalan
<Mmike> ali nije! stavis li bez PASSWORD, onda je 'password' zeljeni password
<dodobas> istina
<dodobas> WAHT?
<Mmike> stavis li BY PASSWORD onda je 'password' u biti hash! ono sto dobijes sa PASSWORD('mojnekipass')
<Mmike> ali dakako da u manualu to ne pise
<dodobas> a mozda su se zbilja zabunili... mozda im je to promaklo
<Mmike> mozda
<Mmike> al' toga ima toliko da je to nevjerojatno
<Mmike> cijeli manual je tako zdrkan da opce ne kuzim kako ljudi uspjevaju to koristiti
<ivoks> di je problem Mmike ?
<ivoks> IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD('blabla')
<ivoks> znaci, 'blabla' tipa PASSWORD
<ivoks> naime, PASSWORD je tip polja u mysqlu
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> odakle sad to?
<Mmike> password() je funkcija
<Mmike> koja hashira string
<Mmike> identified by password 'pass'
<Mmike> i identified by 'pass'
<Mmike> nije ista stvar
<Mmike> a u manualu to nije jasno naznaceno
<Mmike> je kad odes na CREATE USER
<Mmike> tamo fino pise sto je jedno stso je drugo
<Mmike> al' manual za GRANT nije jasan
<ivoks> pa isto je :)
<ivoks> to ja kao da kazes da je 'ls' objasnjen ako si u /home direktoriju, ali nije ako si u /root
<rsedak_> Mmike imam osjecaj da zabava pocečla tek kad sam se ja mako :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, ?!
<Mmike> ivoks, nikako nije isto
<Mmike> procitaj sto kaze manual za CREATE USER
<ivoks> ne da mi se citati sad
<ivoks> ti mi reci :)
<Mmike> IDENTIFIED BY 'konj' - postavi password 'konj'
<Mmike> IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD 'konj' javi gresku - moras unjeti password hash, a ne password
<Mmike> znaci, moglo bi ovako: IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD PASSWORD('konj')
<Mmike> megaprezdrkan komad softvera
<rsedak_> pa da :-) kaj je tu zbrkano? :-)
<ivoks> opet te ne kuzim
<Mmike> ne cudi me :)
<Mmike> procitaj manual, tek onda neces nista kuziti :)
<ivoks> IDENTIFIED BY 'konj'
<ivoks> nr podysbi psdd 'konj'
<ivoks> lol
<Mmike> tipkas u mraku zavezanih ociju? :)
<ivoks> ne postavi pass 'konj'
<ivoks> to postavi direktni hash
<Mmike> mysql> grant all privileges on rntest.* to mario@localhost identified by password 'rntest!';
<Mmike> ERROR 1372 (HY000): Password hash should be a 41-digit hexadecimal number
<Mmike> kao sto vidis, nisi u pravu 
<ivoks> znaci, ako imas hash od 'konj', onda ga upises
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa moras hash upisati
<Mmike> ali nije za kriviti te, jer je i manual zdrkan
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> PASSWORD 'hash'
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> PASWORD('konj')
<ivoks> ili
<Mmike> ne! :) PASSWORD() je funkcija! :)
<ivoks> PASSWORD 'hash'
<ivoks> pa da, funkcija je
<Mmike> rekao si gore:
<Mmike> IDENTIFIED BY 'konj'
<Mmike> to postavi direktni hash
<Mmike> sto je krivo
<Mmike> IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD '...'
<Mmike> postavi direktni hash
<Mmike> znaci, ili IDENTIFIED BY 'pass' ili IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD 'passwhdash', odnosno IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD PASSWORD('pass')
<Mmike> jer funkcija PASSWORD() napravi hash
<ivoks> neee
<ivoks> ili IDENTIFIED BY 'pass' ili IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD('pass')
<Mmike> :) tebe ljudi placaju da im se brines oko mysqlova? :)
<ivoks> gle, ja znam postaviti pass; ti ocito ne znas, a manual te dodatno zbunjuje
<ivoks> mozes i IDENTIFIED BY MD5('pero')
<Mmike> pa ovo sto pricas ne stoji :)
<ivoks> ako ne pozoves PASSWORD() funkciju, moras upisati hash
<Mmike> tj, stoji, al' ne radi ono sto mislis
<Mmike> ne, ivoks, ako zoves password funkciju onda moras pozvati GRANT na takav nacin da prima hash
<Mmike> sto znaci IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD a ne IDENTIFIED BY
<ivoks> istina, pobrkao sam INSERT i GRANT
<Mmike> cak ovo sto sam napisao ne radi, za ne povjerovat koliko je glup taj mysql
<ivoks> za INSERT treba PASSWORD('pass')
<Mmike> mysql> grant all privileges on mtest.* to mario@localhost identified by password password('konj');
<Mmike> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'password('konj')' at line 1
<ivoks> za GRANT/CREATE je dovoljno IDENTIFIED BY 'pass'
<Mmike> ama razlika je izmedju 'IDENTIFIED BY' i 'IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD'
<Mmike> a manual za GRANT to ne spominje
<Mmike> spominje, doduse, za CREATE USER
<Mmike> a u GRANT dijelu pise da je to sintaksa od CREATE USER, pa si, eto, mozes pogledati
<Mmike> ako se sjetis da bi bilo dobro, i ako znas da je manual zdrkan :)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> manual je ispravan
<ivoks>         IDENTIFIED BY [PASSWORD] 'password'
<ivoks> [PASSWORD] je opcionalan
<Mmike> NIJE!
<ivoks> ako ga navedes, onda je 'password' hash
<Mmike> potpuno mijenja svrhu naredbe :)
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> ako ga ne navedes, onda je password string
<Mmike> al' to ne pise u GRANT dijelu
<Mmike> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/grant.html
<Mmike> tu nema spomena o tome
<Mmike> iz toga mozes zakljuciti da je [PASSWORD] opcionalan, te da je svejedno dal' ga metnes ili ne
<Mmike> tek kad (ako) procitas http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/create-user.html skuzis kako u biti to radi
<ivoks> ti koristis GRANT za kreiranje korisnika?
<Mmike> jeps, rijetko kazem prvo CREATE USER, s obzirom da GRANT napravi to za mene
<Mmike> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON db.* TO mario@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'jozakoza'
<ivoks> GRANT may be recorded in server logs or in a history file such as ~/.mysql_history, which means that plaintext passwords may be read by anyone having read access to that information. See Section 5.3.2, “Password Security in MySQL”.
<Mmike> :) e, i provjeri jel' to fakat tako? :)
<Mmike> ono sto pise u mysql manualu 'take with grain of salt' :)
<Mmike> bio bih presretan da se to desi, jer bi mi usparalo vremena i vremena u nekim situacijama
<Mmike> doduse, ovi trose mysql5.0, moguce je da su popravili to u 5.1
<Mmike> no, sve to i dalje ne objasnjava zasto u sintaksi za GRANT ne pise sto se desi ako stavis ili ne stavis PASSWORD klauzulu
<ivoks> ja sam to citao iz 5.5
<ivoks> pise da ako ne stavis password da je onda password empty
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/encryption-functions.html#function_password
<Mmike> PASSWORD klauzula
<rsedak_> zasto ja nisam objavio knjigu s 200 praznih stranica?
<Mmike> ne funkcija
<ivoks> pa to je funkcija
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> funkcija je ono sto prima parametar
<ivoks> ok, sta god te veseli
<Mmike> ne kuzis 
<ivoks> IDENTIFIED BY [PASSWORD] 'password'
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> di je tu funkcija?
<ivoks> ovo [PASSWORD] je funkcija
<Mmike> po cemu? :)
<ivoks> pa jer je
<Mmike> PASSWORD('bla')
<Mmike> to je funkcija
<Mmike> pa nije :)
<ivoks> nego sta je?
<Mmike> isti kufer sto je i 'IDENTIFIED BY'
<ivoks> ok, keyword :)
<ivoks> To avoid specifying the plaintext password if you know its hash value (the value that PASSWORD() would return for the password), specify the hash value preceded by the keyword PASSWORD
<Mmike> URL
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> Normally, a database administrator first uses CREATE USER to create an account, then GRANT to define its privileges and characteristics.
<ivoks> ur je create user refman
<Mmike> ok, odustajem :)
<Mmike> ti si pravi mysql zealot :)
<ivoks> uopce nisam
<Mmike> kako nisi
<ivoks> zaboli me k
<Mmike> stranica tvrdi jedno
<Mmike> a ti mi pricas drugo
<Mmike> jel' pise gore sintaksa za GRANT
<Mmike> jel' pise [PASSWORD] sto znaci da je opcionalan
<Mmike> jel' se igdje u tekstu poslije spominje taj [PASSWORD] i sto znaci?
<Mmike> nema spomena!
<ivoks> pa opcionalan je
<ivoks> da, ne pise
<Mmike> pa al' ne pise sta radi!
<Mmike> nego moars procitati CREATE USER da bi skuzio sta radi
<ivoks> pise da primjeri za GRANT nece koristiti IDENTIFIED BY
<ivoks> jer se podrazumijeva da si korisnika napravio sa CREATE USER
<ivoks> e sad... ne tvrdim da je to dobar pristup, ali da si fakat telac i ne znas nista, pratio bi manual koji bi ti sugerirao da korisnika napravis s create user
<ivoks> zbog vise razloga, koji su navedeni
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> ja sam vjerojatno razmazen postgresovim manualom
<Mmike> u kojem bi lijepo pisalo: PASSWORD - optional clause you can use to enter hashed password. See -> CREATE USER for explanation
<jelly> pura, meet drek
<dodobas> koliko cesto vam se srusio VIM
<rsedak_> vim nije se srusio do sada niti jednom
<dodobas> a cemu onda onako agresivan swapfile
<dodobas> za svaki keystroke disk activity
<rsedak_> a sigurnost je sigurnost
<SilverSpace> :)
<dru||d> ghrmbflj ... iscupao karticu iz card readera i vise mi ne raid :/
<rsedak_> kartica ili cardreader*
<dru||d> kartica
<dru||d> http://pastebin.com/1mPTB2B9
<dru||d> kartica je unutra
<dru||d> sony ms pro duo
<dru||d> kad je unutra card reader svijetli crveno a kad je vani zeleno
<dru||d> inace je uvijek zeleno bilo koliko se sjecam
<SilverSpace> grrrrr Currently not all routes are visible, due to maintenance. Thank you for your patience!
<SilverSpace> a ja se namuicio crtati rutu i sad ne mogu snimiti
<jelly> dodobas: zato da ne izgubis svoje edite!
<SilverSpace> dru||d: ne to nikada raditi
<dru||d> a znam :))
<jelly> dodobas: nece se vim zrusit, al ce se srusit kernel ili ce cistacica ukopcati usisivac u UPS
<dru||d> mislio sam da je umountana
<SilverSpace> ja jednom isto iscupao i  kaze mi da je zauzeto 1.5G a nema nista gore
<dru||d> pokusavam je isformatirati ali joj ne mogu pristupiti
<SilverSpace> morao je formatirati
<SilverSpace> dru||d: uu to je gadno
<dru||d> dev/sdd bi trebala biti ali nije
<dru||d> /dev/sda   /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb5  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sde  /dev/sdg
<dru||d> /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdb2  /dev/sdc   /dev/sdd /dev/sdf /dev/sdh
<dodobas> jelly: ok, ali postoji backup file...
<dru||d> dru||d, e, f, g i h je card reader
<dru||d> dru||d, e, f, g, h
<dru||d> aaa
<dru||d> bem ti autocomplet
<dru||d> dru||d, = d :)
<SilverSpace> vidi kaj ti kaze u var logu 
<dodobas> jelly: ne treba mi stanje svekog znaka
<jelly> dodobas: naravno da ti treba.
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/FD0X19
<SilverSpace> meni se svida
<ivoks> a lol
<ivoks> jeste znali za paket iptables-persistent?
<jelly> gle, ista funkcijonalnost koja je bila u sargeu u init skripti za iptables
<ivoks> da
<jelly> \o/
<ivoks> mada je bolje to staviti u post-up u /etc/network/interfaces
<ivoks> dnevnik.hr ima clanak o tome zasto kruh uvijek padne na stranu s pekmezom
<ivoks> nevjerojatno da u 21. stoljecu netko to jos uvijek mora istrazivati :D
<Mmike> pa ne padne uvijek
<Mmike> padne uvijek?
<Mmike> nekad ne padne
<Mmike> nebi smio, barme :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koji je url?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/zasto-kruh-uvijek-pada-na-namazanu-stranu.html?utm_source=dnevnik&utm_medium=top_home&utm_campaign=top_click_5
<ivoks> Flash vijesti u 14h - 14.04.2011.
<jelly-home> zato što može
<SilverSpace> kome padne
<lizard_> vecer drustvo
<dru||d> ima li koji servis, skripta koja ce mi provjeravati je li domena slobodna? Ali sa nekoliko TLD. Znaci domena.com, domena.in, domena.net .... a moze i za vise domena
<Mmike> whois? 
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko shorewall? ima li koristi od toga?
<Mmike> sale, smo tu?
<SilverSpace> shorewall?
<SilverSpace> aha foto menager
<SilverSpace> cim sam ga otvorio naletio na par krivih prevoda
<lizard_> ne koristis valjda hrvatski jezik :)
<Mmike> naravno da ne
<Mmike> tko bi normalan, da je hrvat, koristio hrvatski
<lizard_> jasno :)
<lizard_> neznam kako uopce izgleda ubuntu na hrvatskom
<lizard_> probat cu jednom
<SilverSpace> lizard_: pa ne mogu prevoditi i koristiti engleski
<SilverSpace> tj. najvise ispravljam
<lizard_> SilverSpace: a to je vec nesto drugo
<lizard_> da pitam jeli ko probao gnome 3 ... zanima me dali je to bolje od unity-a ??
<SilverSpace> lizard_: kolikoo citam i gledam na yubito vidim da ce tu biti rata 
<SilverSpace> sve je to isto
<SilverSpace> pozdeav Vlado9A3CY 
<SilverSpace> pozdrav*
<Vlado9A3CY> hej i tebi SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> dodobas: dat ću ti ja DROP TABLE tablica :P
<sale> igustin: imas info o ovogodisnjim kotizacijama za dors/cluc?
<igustin> sale: oko 5600 kn
<igustin> želimo biti na razini WinDaysa
<igustin> :D
<igustin> sale: nije još definirano, ali vjerojatno na razini lanjskih
<sale> :-)
<sale> igustin: ako se ne varam, prosle godine je bilo oko 500 kn za 1 dan predavanja?
<igustin> cluc.linux.hr
<igustin> ali kažu da konfa ne može biti dobra ako košta <5kkn
<igustin> probat ćemo dookazati suprotno :P
<SilverSpace> beta 2 je vani
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/iAe3q8 lazu ameri kad zinu to im je u genima
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-15
<cjohnston> Greetings.. Anyone speak English?
<cjohnston> 13
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> why?
<ivoks> i guess i was too late :)
<ivoks> bome... jos ce gotovina od svih optuzenika dobiti najvecu kaznu
<MmikeMRMA> crklo mi je napajanje
<obruT> ivoks: jel se tebi cini da oni Oluju proglasuju zlocinackim pothvatom koji je za svrhu imao protjerivanje srba ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ne cini se, nego je tako rekao
<ivoks> da nam je cijeli vrh imao namjeru ukrasti 'Krajinu' od srba
<ivoks> mislim, citam twitter, a ne gledam tv
<obruT> mi imamo tv u susjednoj prostoriji
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ovo sto je lik izrekao, to nije receno nikome
<ivoks> 24 godine
<ivoks> cermak nije kriv
<ivoks> ne kuzim kako netko moze biti optuzen za ubojstvo i za ubojstvo kao krzenje pravila ratovanja, ako sam osobno nije ubio
<ivoks> ajde, ovo drugo da, ako nije nista napravio kao zapovijednik... ali on nije ubio
<lizard_> kazne su drakonske
<ivoks> kazne su posljedica teze
<ivoks> a teza je da je namjera oluje bila pljacka krajine
<ivoks> sto je totalna besmislica
<dodobas> idemo sad prosvjedi... jamo jamo ajmo
<dodobas> odmah... za dom.. 
<ivoks> dodobas: ne budi debil
<dodobas> tuzit cu drzavu za dusevnu bol koju cu pretrpiti u iducih 2 tjedna zbog medija dok se sve opet na zaboravi i prestane biti senzacinalno
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, ja cu s tobom
<Mmike> jutarnji se srusio? :)
<dodobas> ma to oni namjerno ruse... da dignu vise prasine... kao ljude to zanima
<dodobas> mos mislit...
<dodobas> nasti poratli nisu bili dostupni... bla bla
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jel ides sa nama na biciklijadu :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a ono, nije li trka u 9h
<SilverSpace> prosvjedovat ces na biciklu :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma to je rijeseno cistih 3:0 :))
<SilverSpace> ili 3/3
<SilverSpace> _=
<dodobas> ja i tako ne pratim vrh...
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ
<dodobas> zanimljiviji su dvoboji u sredini
<SilverSpace> da da :)
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/fskate-fail1.3gp
<obruT> SilverSpace: kakvu biciklijadu ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo kud se ide u nedjelju http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/meri/433keias9etpmohl
<SilverSpace> laganica
<SilverSpace> vece druzenje
<SilverSpace> 7-8
<SilverSpace> mozda i malo vise
<obruT> pa fora...
<obruT> sutra se vozi GdH, a ja imam neke obaveze :(
<SilverSpace> obruT: di 
<obruT> http://www.haerbe.net/index.php/Giro_del_Horizonte
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ides se sutra ekipa vozit, a ja nebrem
<jelly> dodobas: promet na portalima skoci puta 5 ili vise sa ovakvim udranim vijestima
<jelly> udarnim, jeli
<jelly> jutarnji vjerojatno nije dozivio prethodne instance pa nisu slozili frontende da im mogu podnijeti promet
<jelly> (ako uopce imaju posebne frontende... ;-)
<Mmike> imaju
<Mmike> svasta imaju
<Mmike> jos mi se nitko iz vecernjaka nije javio
<Mmike> jelly, znas li ti nekoga tamo?
<Mmike> flirek je jedno vrijeme tamo radio
<obruT> eh flirek :)
<obruT> nisam se s njim dugo cuo :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam
<Marka> dobar dan
<jelly> 'dan
<Mmike> obruT, jel' imas kontakt nekvi?
<Marka> na forumu sam našao da ste rješavali tv LV5T usb, pa me zanima zna li tko to naštimati?
<obruT> Mmike: imam ga nedje na icq-u, ali ne spajam se vise s posla na icq
<Mmike> obruT, a mail neki ?
<obruT> Mmike: u adresaru ga nemam, a mailove od prosle i godina prije imam negdje arhivirano pa mi nije bas lako za pretrazit :)
<obruT> iako znam da smo nekad davno razmjenili ponesto mailova :)
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> thnx svejedno :0
<obruT> Mmike: evo naso na ixq
<obruT> icq
<obruT> UIN 23513054
<obruT> online je :)
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet, thnx :)
<Mmike> obruT, care! :)
<Mmike> obruT, zahvalan do groba :)
<Mmike> ok, ne bas do groba, al' :) 
<obruT> bas mu kazem, "mislim da ce te Mike kontaktirat"
<obruT> "vec je" :)
<Marka> na forumu sam našao da ste rješavali tv LV5T usb, pa me zanima zna li tko to naštimati?
<drj_cro> Traze se programeri na Linux platformi C++
<drj_cro> za programiranje session servera koji sessione zna dinamicki rasporedjivati po CPU corovima i po cluster nodovima
<drj_cro> Session moze biti IP konekcija i/ili neki AI process.
<drj_cro> to frend trazi,pa ako ima ko zainteresiran nek se javi na dean@3plus.hr
<Mmike> obruT, care :) rijesio mi problem :)
<Mmike> eh, kako je dobro sto sam kao mlad poceo ircati :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kao sad si star :)
<SilverSpace> ode ovaj brzo
<jelly> hmm. "Sada uživajte i u novom, integralnom izdanju Domaćice sa 23% Dorine Fifty Orange"
<Mmike> flj
<Mmike> jel' ima neki jednostavan nacin za dobiti popis eth divajsova i IPjeva na njima bez awk majmunarija?
<Mmike> tipa cat /proc/network/nesto
<Mmike> Odnosno. Kako da dobijem sve 'podignute' ip adrese na stroju?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nije ifconfig
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> glup sam k'o tuljan stari
<Mmike> naravno da je
<Mmike> al' imam na stroju eth0-eth4, bond0, lo i lo:1 do lo:2500
<Mmike> i htio bih samo popis ip adresa koje su na eth0-4 i bond0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet addr:" | sed 's/inet addr/Local IP/g' | sed 's/^[ \t]*//;s/[ \t]*$//'
<SilverSpace> ili ovo
<SilverSpace> ifconfig | sed '/.*inet addr:/!d;s///;s/ .*//'|sort -t. -k1,1n -k2,2n -k3,3n -k4,4n
<sale> Mmike: ifconfig | grep "eth" | awk -F: '/eth/ && $0 != "" { getline; print $0}'
<Mmike> ifconfig  | sed 's/[ \t].*//;/^$/d' | grep -E 'eth|bond' | xargs -n 1 ifconfig
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nemre to
<Mmike> jer ip adresa nije u istom redu di i eth
<Mmike> prvo moram izvuc popis svih divajsova
<sale> Mmike: probaj moje :-)
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$  ifconfig | grep "eth" | awk -F: '/eth/ && $0 != "" { getline; print $0}'
<Mmike> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:e6:ba:40:da:e2  
<sale> aha, vidim
<civija> :)
<sale> civija: daj nabaci neki svoj oneliner
<sale> dd & stuff :-)
<civija> e bas necu :)
<civija> ovo ja sebi koristim
<civija> echo $(/sbin/ifconfig eth0 | awk '/inet/ { print $2 } ' | sed -e s/addr://)
<Mmike> ifconfig | grep "inet addr" | awk '/inet/ { print $2 }' | grep -v 127.0.0.1 | cut -d':' -f2 | xargs
<Mmike> ovo mi izvuce sve ip adrse, al' imam tu viska :)
<civija> a popis interfacea se moze dodati u for petlju koja ce izvrtit ostalo na svaki interface i ispisat
<Mmike> pokusao sam sa xargsom, al' mi bas ne ide :)
<SilverSpace> ifconfig | sed '/.*inet addr:/!d;s///;s/ .*//'|sort -t. -k1,1n -k2,2n -k3,3n -k4,4n
<SilverSpace> pa ovo ti izvuce sve ip adrese
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jeps, al' to mi ne valja
<SilverSpace> eh
<Mmike> necu sve ip adrese, samo one koje su na ethXXX i bondXXX, ostalo me ne zanima
<civija> covjece, sta sam dozivio da i SilverSpace sipa onelinere :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> civija: ostalo u tomboy od ranije kad sam imao problema sa mreznim karticama :)
<Mmike> for eth in `ifconfig  | sed 's/[ \t].*//;/^$/d' | grep -E 'eth|bond'`; do ifconfig $eth| awk '/inet\ addr/ { print $2 } ' | cut -d':' -f2; done | xargs
<Mmike> a-ha!
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> to je problem sa skriptanjem u shellu
<Mmike> izgleda kao 'scary shit'
<civija> prije covjek napise python skriptu koja radi istu stvar nego sastavi oneliner :)
<SilverSpace> kako dobiti najlakse ip adresu sa kojom si na netu
<sale> SilverSpace: curl icanhazip.com
<Mmike> ono gore je uzas
<Mmike> al' raid :)
<Mmike> radi
<SilverSpace> sale: thx
<SilverSpace> inace sam ja sa 
<SilverSpace> wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/[^[:digit:]\|.]//g'
<civija> icanhazip :))
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> sale, sorry za sinoc, nisam nikako morao, uletjelo mi 
<Mmike> vecaras sam dobar ako si ti
<sale> Mmike: np, samo nisam siguran mogu li veceras
<Mmike> ok, bujemo vidli
<sale> deal
<Mmike> ja se probam javim, ak si tu, tu si, ak ne vidimo se sutra
<sale> moze
<Mmike> ja cu ostavit note na wordpressu da cemo za vikend tambalahat po forumu i da molimo za strpljejne
<Mmike> civija, istina
<Mmike> civija, svaki put se tak izdrkam s bashom, za poludit
<jelly> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/04/15/0529006.html
<SilverSpace> da gledao bas
<lizard_> desi se svima
<SilverSpace> kaj sad jebiga
<lizard_> baš tako jebi ga :)
<Mmike> chaky, sto je s botom?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oj 
<Mmike> drac0_, 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> oy Mmike
<SilverSpace> kaj ima
<drac0_> evo odmara se
<SilverSpace> jes ulovio kojega vepra
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> bome jesam :)
<SilverSpace> ili ganjas samo macke
<drac0_> idem opet u 5. mj.
<drac0_> ganjam klitove :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj je vani zima
<drac0_> fali mi weather info u nattyu
<drac0_> di je to nestalo
<SilverSpace> drac0_: samo ti lovi veprove jer crveni bikovi su nedodirljivi
<drac0_> indeed
<drac0_> bit ce opet dosadna sezona
<drac0_> sta je sutra kina
<SilverSpace> weather imas programcic
<SilverSpace> drac0_: https://launchpad.net/weather-indicator
<drac0_> evo bas gledam koji sta i to
<drac0_> e jel to taj
<SilverSpace> to instaliraj
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/app/search/?q=weather
<SilverSpace> tu ga imas najnoviji
<drac0_> bas gledam di je ppa
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/~weather-indicator-team/+archive/ppa/+packages
<drac0_> sta je sada zamijenilo killall gnome-panel :)
<SilverSpace> slozi si xkill
<drac0_> natty mi ne kuzi baterije i dalje :)
<Marko> dobar dan, može li mopoć oko usb dvb-t device tv kartice?
<drac0_> dosta mi svega, odoh na velebitsko :)
<SilverSpace> Marko: koje
<Marko> lv5t deluxe
<Mmike> em ti
<Mmike> da bar zna pivo izabrat ovaj drac0
<Marko> vidio sam po forumima da se to usješno podesi
<Mmike> drj_cro, kak smo mi sutra?
<Marko> ali meni ne radi
<drj_cro> Mmike: nademo se
<drj_cro> Mmike: cemo u petrinjskoj/tam di smo vec bili
<Mmike> drj_cro, meni pase, ima dobar parking :)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: oko koliko?
<Mmike> 10?
<Mmike> prerano/prekasno?
<drj_cro> moze
<Mmike> gut
<Mmike> odo jest sad nesto :)
<drj_cro> kaj rano.mene mali u 6 buta svako jutro
<Marko> SilverSpace: dali ti je Å¡to poznato o tome. kompajlirao sam drivere, i Me-tv i Kaffeine mi vide karticu, ali nema signala ni kanala
<SilverSpace> Marko: jesi pretrazivao kanale
<Marko> jesam, ali nema nista
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj fali velebitskom
<Marko> ako ima netko tko misli da bi to mogao pogledati pa da mi se spoji preko teamviewera
<SilverSpace> Marko: neznam ti kaj bi moglo biti 
<Marko> ok, hvala ti svejedno
<SilverSpace> jel si siguran da ti je dobar signal
<chaky> Mmike: ugasen je
<Marko> nema signala
<Marko> evo slobodno se spoji pa pogledaj
<SilverSpace> nemam ti sad vremena
<Marko> ok
<SilverSpace> Marko: http://www.linuxzasve.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=5491&start=40
 * chaky na laptopu ima praznu ntfs particiju (ceka windoze), Ubuntu 11.04 beta, Fedora 14, CentOS 5.6, te pripremam jos particiju za Fedoru 8 (custom)
<SilverSpace> chaky: hehe 
<chaky> morao sam kupiti disk od 750gb u lap
<Marko> hvala ti
<Marko> stavio sam tu post, pa cemo viditi
<Marko> radio sam po tome
<Marko> ali nesto ne valja
<Marko> onaj drugi link ne radi pa sam to preskocio
<Marko> uglavnom hvala ti na trudu
<SilverSpace> Marko: mozda fakat nemas dobar signal i kod mene sa druge strane zgrade ne radi
<SilverSpace> bbl
<Marko> ma imam, radi na win
<Marko> kako se ono instalirava .bin
<Marko> chmod +.nesto.bin??
<Marko> jebemu zaboravio sam
<Marko> pa onda ./nnn.bin
<Marko> ali sta prvo
<Marko> sjetio sam se :)
<igustin> chaky: rekao je chief da svakako staviš i opensuse 11.4 ;)
<Mmike> chaky, zakaj?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lose je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onak, jako lose
<SilverSpace> Mmike: velebitsko??
<SilverSpace> ti nisi pri sebi
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nope, vrlo dobro znam sto pricam
<Mmike> tu pivu bih ja zabranio :)
<Mmike> imaju prejebenu vodu
<Mmike> i naprave takav drek od pive
<SilverSpace> ne pijes ti valjda karlovacko 
<Mmike> jok :)
<Mmike> mislim, popijem ak nemam bas izbor
<Mmike> ili ozujsko
<Mmike> ozujsko mi je 'finije' al' me ujutro boli glava od njega
<Mmike> karlovacko mi je manje fino, al' sam ujutro normalniji
<Mmike> najradije od domacih wannabe piva pijem psenicno ozujs
<Mmike> sa velebitskim je bed sto ne stavljaju konzervans
<Mmike> sto je nacelno ok jer ne ubije okus pive
<Mmike> al' je lose sto se piva pokvari jako brzo
<Mmike> i uvijek ima drugaciji okus
<Mmike> nek malo dulje stoji na suncu, ode okus
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi probao vukovarsko?
<Mmike> hbogner, jok, nisam znao da ima :)
<Mmike> al' hrvati bas nisu neki strucnjaci za pivo, tako da sam skeptican
<hbogner> ima ima :D
 * Mmike preferira ceska tamna piva, njemacka psenicna piva i engleske aleove
<jelly-home> di tu spada Goesser(sp?)
<Mmike> njah
<Mmike> tamni taktak
<jelly-home> tamni da
<Mmike> svijetli nist posebno
<Mmike> goesser je austrijsko pivo, fura se na ceski pils, tamni
<Mmike> e, da, dobar mi je i crni tomislav
<jelly-home> ko je bio u Kuci Pive na tresnjevci
<Mmike> al' iskljucivo toceni
<Mmike> e, nisam
<Mmike> nikako da odem
<jelly-home> to je pol minute od Iskona, vrlo lose ;-)
<jelly-home> bio je maverick i probao jedno 5 vrsti, nasao neka super ruska piva
<jelly-home> rade subotom i nedeljom
<SilverSpace> meni fino Kilkenny
<SilverSpace> crveno
<Mmike> jelly, zcalusic?
<Mmike> ides :)
<Mmike> btw, to je birtija, right? nije ducan?
<hbogner> Mmike, jelly, scout samobor
<Mmike> hbogner, daleko, imaju samo ogroman izbor belgijskih piva koje bas ne ljubim
<Mmike> inace, konobari su super, cesto poker igram s njima :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ima svakakvih piva, ne smao belgijskih
<Mmike> hbogner, u scoutu?
<Mmike> pa ima, da
<Mmike> al' 80% ih je belgijskih
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je iskljucivo ducan
<jelly-home> za razliku od skauta
<Mmike> aaaa
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> jelly-home, imas URL neki?
<jelly-home> uh, ne znam ni imaju li web
<jelly-home> upravo me popisalo
<jelly-home> srecom nije dugo trajalo
<jelly-home> zasto pitaju za adresu radnog mjesta, pitam se
<jelly-home> also: ispravili su bug za "ako nemas PC si seljak"
<Mmike> e?
<Mmike> kakav bug? :)
<jelly-home> neko je bio postao sliku prije par dana
<jelly-home> http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~jelly/switch-case-popis-stanovnistva.png
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> pa nije bug
<jelly-home> (zapravo nije switch/case nego goto, pa te 5) pitaju i ako si odgovorio na 4)
<Mmike> cek malo :)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> krivo :)
<Mmike> pitanje 4 nema smisla (bar po njima) ako si na pitanje 3 odgovorio sa NE
 * jelly-home ide na posao [X] pjesice [X] tramvajem [ ] biciklom ne ide jer se moze odabrati samo dvije stvari
<ivoks> pa nije krivo
<ivoks> u  biti...
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> internetom se danas mozes sluziti i mobitelom
<jelly-home> iPad nije PC!
<ivoks> moj telefon ima i ssh i mail i web aplikaciju
<ivoks> i ftp
<ivoks> i smb
<ivoks> cak ima i web server :)
<jelly-home> ...
<ivoks> mozda je to osobno racunalo :)
<jelly-home> jok, to je... igracka
<jelly-home> s kojom mozes i telefonirati!
<Mmike> krivo je utoliko sto internet nije povezan s racunalom
<Mmike> al' potpuno je pogresan zakljucak da 'ako nemas komp onda si seljak'
<ivoks> naljutio si jellya
<Mmike> Jeps. 
<Mmike> Jbg :(
<Mmike> A on mi je uvijek bio simpaticniji od fly-rootova :)
<cjohnston> Hello.. Anyone around that speaks English?
<jelly-home> maaybe
<jelly-home> try waiting for an answer a little bit longer this time
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Do you need sound english speakers, or? ):)
<jelly-home> cjohnston: gratuitous highlight
<cjohnston> jelly-home: hey.. Sorry.. I'm at work.. I'm attending UDS next month in Budapest, and the week before, my wife and I are going to visit Dubrovnik..
<cjohnston> I just wanted to see if anyone had any hotel suggestions, or suggestions on things to do while we are there.
 * jelly-home pokes any coastal people
<SilverSpace> chaky: ovo je za tebe :)
<jelly-home> I'm clueless about Dubrovnik, but if you idle here for a day or so someone might have ideas
<cjohnston> Thanks jelly-home.. 
<cjohnston> is there anywhere else that we may want to take a day trip to visit that you know of?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: daj ga uputi na chaky 
<SilverSpace> on je tam blizu
<jelly-home> cjohnston: so apparently chaky's close to Du, you might poke him
<cjohnston> Ok, thanks.. chaky, I'll be visiting Dubrovnik next month, and was wondering if you may have any suggestions on where to stay or things for us to do while we are there.
<jelly-home> cjohnston: you might want to check out the Plitvice Lakes (national park) if your itinerary allows
<jelly-home> TBH I'm not even sure whether they're open for public yet
<cjohnston> Ok.. 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-16
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> brutala od Vettela :)
<PsyTrance> jutro
<PsyTrance> nikako ne mogu skuziti automatsko micanje banova na eggdropu
<PsyTrance> ne znam koji je to mod, probao sam vec sve
<PsyTrance> znaci, bot mi pocisti sve banove s kanala
<PsyTrance> citao sam help i man, nisam skuzio
<PsyTrance> ako netko zna..
<darkwood> pozdrav, dali neko od vas ima mozda iskustva sa memcachedom?
<ivoks> cjohnston: why Dubrovnik? :)
<ivoks> kvragu i Dubrovnik :) zar je to jedina reklama koja se vrti po svijetu? Prodjes zidine i sto onda... Opet proci zidine :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jao, pa znam tog lika
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kakvo je vrijeme kod tebe
<ivoks> u zagrebu sam
<ivoks> treba ispratiti zavrsnicu hokeja
<ivoks> ode baterija, a punjac u uredu... pozdrav
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> dubrovnik je ok, al' je skup za popizdit i uopce los :)
<Mmike> odo jest
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<ivoks> ma dubrovnik sucks
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> nji
<Mmike> maxtor diskovi - bucni diskovi
<jelly-home> wd green su prilicno tihi
<HmmZ0r> ssd je jebeno tih, uopste ga nema.
<hbogner> ssd je jebeno skup
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> neznam koliko je ssd, ali wd green od 2 tera za kunu dobijem 3 giga, koji je omre kod ssd-a
<hbogner> a ovo je samo storage :D
<rsedak> jutro
<rsedak> imali tko iskustva sa sas diskovima i kontrolerima?
<jelly-home> #define iskustva
<SilverSpace> LN
<MmikeDOMA> forum ne radi planski :)
<Mmike> jel' se pripremate za utrku sutra?
<hbogner> je, za utrku u ispijanju pive/vina i prezivanju
<cjohnston> ivoks: Dubrovnik was a recomendation my wife received from someone who had been there.. Why do you ask?
<Mmike> cjohnston, it's pretty expensive there
<cjohnston> We've booked to stay at Hotel Dubrovnik already.
<Mmike> For how long are you going to stay?
<cjohnston> 3 nights
<cjohnston> Arriving Thursday evening, leaving Sunday afternoon
<cjohnston> Do you live in Dubrovnik?
<cjohnston> I believe we got the hotel for less than $100 a night.. which isnt bad for our standards
<Mmike> $100/night is quite ok, I'd say
<Mmike> I live in Zagrb.
<Mmike> Zagreb
<Mmike> How will you be arriving to Dubrovnik?
<cjohnston> plane
<Mmike> And departing also?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> We leave Florida Wednesday morning, arrive in Budapest Thursday morning, then Thursday afternoon we leave Budapest for Dubrovni
<cjohnston> k
<Mmike> Quite a trip :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> We are excited
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> I love to travel, also :)
<Mmike> Where in Florida are you?
<cjohnston> Would love to meet someone from the Ubuntu community while we are there if possible
<cjohnston> Orlando
<Mmike> Chaky is near dubrovnik
<Mmike> Or in Dubrovnik
<Mmike> chaky, ping!
<Mmike> chaky, get your lazy ass over here, pronto!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I've heard.. I pinged him yesterday
<Mmike> cjohnston, wo-ha! :) I was in Orlando once :) 
<cjohnston> Cool
<cjohnston> When
<cjohnston> Go to disney?
<Mmike> Uh, ages ago. 2001, I think. Yeps, disney, universal studios, and Kennedy Space center.
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> I love KSC but havent been there since a kid
<cjohnston> I can see shuttle launches from my back yard
<Mmike> or was it 2000? Not sure... I know I wanted to go all the way to Miami, but that kid Elian Gonzales (i think that's the name) was found, or something happened, so there was a lot of people on the streets in Miami and we decided not to visit Miami :)
<Mmike> Huh! Neat! Can you hear it?
<cjohnston> No... I can't hear it
<cjohnston> It is pretty awesome though.. I got my daughter up for the last night launch that they had and she thought it was really cool
<cjohnston> Will we find that English is widely spoken in Dubrovnik?
<Mmike> I missed the launch when I was there... i think that the launch was scheduled like two weeks after I was there :/
<Mmike> well, I guess
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> that really sucks
<Mmike> A lot of tourists visit Dubrovnik, so yes, I'd say you'll be able to speak english there.
<cjohnston> Cool
<Mmike> cjohnston, we expect a lot of photos! :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> If chaky ever wakes up, I'm sure my wife would love it if he would atleast recommend, if not take us to a nice resturaunt while we are there
<cjohnston> try some good local food
<Mmike> but next time, if (when?) you come, you need to see Plitvice, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plitvice
<cjohnston> Ok.. Looking
<cjohnston> I think someone recommended that yesterday
<Mmike> If not, ping me, I have a frined, she lives in Dubrovnik too, and she is some tourist guide or something, so I think she can recommend sometihng
<Mmike> In fact, I'll send her a message now
<cjohnston> Awesome..Thanks
<Mmike> she's my friend on facebook, and I can't remember her name 
<Mmike> :)
<cjohnston> Is anyone from Croatia going to UDS?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> That's funny
<cjohnston> How far are you from Dubrovnik?
<cjohnston> I don't know much about Croatia
<Mmike> ok, I got her :)
<Mmike> I think Ivoks is going to UDS
<Mmike> not sure, though
<cjohnston> cool
<Mmike> I'm far from Dubrovnik :) At least 6-8 hours by car
<cjohnston> wow
<Mmike> In fact, let me see
<Mmike> this auto-route stuff tells me from my home to entrance to dubrovnik walls - 6 hours 20 minutes
<Mmike> I don't belive that, i think it's more like 7 hours
<cjohnston> thats quite a drive
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> and you don't have highway all the way :)
<cjohnston> That's always the bad part
<Mmike> it's cca 600 km
<Mmike> :) I'm realy looking forward to hear on your experiences from Dubrovnik :) 
<cjohnston> Me too...
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> We were debating between Rome, Athens, and Dubrovnik.. And she chose Dubrovnik
<Mmike> The last time I was there was like 15 years ago :) Although I spend my summers on island of Korcula :) (When you get to mainland from the island, it's like 90 minutes drive to Dubrovnik)
<cjohnston> ok
<Mmike> Huh. Haven't visited neither Athens or Rome. :/
<cjohnston> Nor have I..
<cjohnston> She got a recommendation from a friend on this one.. So that swayed it
<Mmike> :) Gut :) 
<cjohnston> Last year after UDS we went to Paris
<CrazyLemon> both are places with ruines..nothing interesting :D
<cjohnston> I agree CrazyLemon.. lol
<cjohnston> yall need to get sponsored to UDS in October and come vist me
<Mmike> Yeps, I should visit USA, haven't been there a long time :)
<Mmike> If I ever get filthy rich all I'd do would be - traveling
<cjohnston> I agree
<cjohnston> bbiaf
<CrazyLemon> not me..i'd go to zanzibar and relax 24/7 :D
<Mmike> Ha! I was on Zanzibar! :)
<CrazyLemon> oh really? well now i'm jealous :D
<Mmike> After 10 days of Kenya/Tanzania we went to Zanzibar and - relaxed :)
<CrazyLemon> i kazes da nisi filthy rich ha :))
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> da sam bar :)
<Mmike> cjohnston, message sent to that firend of mine, when she gets back to me i'll get back to you. Is there some other way I can reach you?
 * Mmike opet mrzi mysql
<Mmike> New forum is up! :)
<CrazyLemon> yay! :D    da vidimo to cudo :)
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa nije los :)
<Mmike> :) pa hvala :)
<Mmike> meni se osobno ne dopada previse, al' brijem da je to samo stvar navike
<hbogner> nice work Mmike 
<Mmike> hbogner: all the credits go to sale
<CrazyLemon> a meni se bas sviđa design..samo jebote koliko imate razlicitih foruma..malo previse za moj okus :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, :) eh :) sale je tu gazda, on ce znati vise o tome :)
<Mmike> skroz dobro radi serverche
<sale> CrazyLemon: da, dosta su razgranati podforumi, moglo bi se to malo bolje organizirati
<CrazyLemon> slažem se.. al nismo ni mi dosta bolji..kod nas traje cca. 12 mjeseci da netko nesto naredi :)
<Mmike> jos ivoksa da uhvatim i dam mu 2 gige rama za stroj, i milina
<Mmike> mirni smo neko vrijeme
<Mmike> prijevod foruma je malcice cudan :)
<CrazyLemon> mene je nasmijao onaj ČPP  haha :D
<hbogner> Mmike, je, zato sam predlozio da ga popravimo i posaljemo popravak
<hbogner> pretraznik
<Mmike> hbogner, ja se slazem!
<Mmike> mislim da bi na naslovnici, tamo gdje su ona curka i lik s ubuntu-laptopom , trebalo staviti civiju i chakyja kako se drze za ruke :)
<hbogner> pitao sam kom se trebamo javit sa korekcijama, ali se jos nitko nejavlja
<sale> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> sale, dal' ce raditi veza izmedju worpdressa i foruma?
<Mmike> hbogner, phpbbovce?
<sale> Mmike: koja veza?
<hbogner> Mmike, da
<Mmike> sale, na naslovnici, desno, ispod tweetera, postoji dio gdje su friski postovi sa foruma
<Mmike> hbogner, kul
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-17
<sale> Mmike: nope, ne radi bas. Trebat ce provjeriti moze li taj plugin parsati rss feed od phpbb-a
<sale> odoh stvarno ubiti oko
<Mmike> ajd
<Mmike> sutra cemo to
<sale> noc ekipa
<Mmike> sas
<Mmike>  srecom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> bok, sale
<Mmike> i hvala na trudu!
<hbogner> od ei ja budim se uskoro
<hbogner> laku noc
<Mmike> Brz(o)Bir
<Mmike> o wtf
<MmikeMRMA> O sunce im NetTVovsko nevidljivo
<SilverSpace> dobra utrka
<Mmike> mnogodobra
<Mmike> odo vjezbat tursku :)
<MmikeDOMA> 1:36 na turskoj
<MmikeDOMA> nelose
<MmikeDOMA> jedino sto nakon 4 kruga ubijem gume
<darkwood> pozdrav
<darkwood> dali je izvedivo, recimo da u cron stvim neki logger pa da mi svakih minutu izlista sve procese
<darkwood> naime, imam otprilike 250 procesa, pa odjednom naraste na 600 pa se kasnije vrati na staro
<darkwood> zelio bi locirat to
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: bumo vidjeli kolio je to dobar rezultat za tri tjedna
<jelly-home> darkwood: izvedivo je
<darkwood> how :) jednostavno neznam koji su to dodatni procesi
<HmmZ0r> pa maknes one standardne 
<HmmZ0r> za koje znas i nek ti kod ceka.
<jelly-home> darkwood: pa upravo tako kako si rekao, svaku minutu spremi popis procesa nekamo
<darkwood> znaci recimo, ovako bi to islo: */1 * * * * ps aux > proces.txt
<darkwood> da to stavim u crontab?
<HmmZ0r> bolje ti je skripta.
<jelly-home> darkwood: spremi svaki put u razlicitu datoteku, inace ces pregaziti rezultat situacije koju zelis uhvatiti
<HmmZ0r> ako ti se dogadja non stop napravis while true i if i kad zadovolji broj veci o n procesa, zavrti neki kod za analizu
<HmmZ0r> preporucam u skrin stavis i bok
<darkwood> e to bi bilo jos ljepse :D
<jelly-home> darkwood: npr. ps aux > proces.$(date +%Y-%m-%d.%H:%M:%S).txt
<jelly-home> voila, 1440 novih datoteka na dan ;-)
<HmmZ0r> zato kazem jel :P
<jelly-home> zasto komplicirat nepotrebno za jednokratni job
<HmmZ0r> koce to difat bro i trazit mora bit neka logika :P
<darkwood> kul je ovo shell programiranje
<jelly-home> brojanje redaka nije nepremostiv problem
<darkwood> jel se recimo moze preko toga, ali nemojte mi se sad smijat kad uzmem primjer, ona fora kako je u onom facebook filmu napravio da je wgetno sve slike sa foldera nekog sajta u svoj folder
<HmmZ0r> nije, al ni jedna petlja u skrinu sam malo if bez kron i icega :)
<jelly-home> HmmZ0r: i onda ak se kanta sruzi ostanes bez debuga
<jelly-home> zrusi*
<HmmZ0r> meh, kad ti se kanta srusi to je vec izlogiralo, a imas precih problema onda ne ? 
<HmmZ0r> svejedno skripta, samo da ne stvoris tisuce fajli bezveze jel.
<darkwood> e sad momci hvala, a se moze kako SQL logirat tako :)
<darkwood> jer mislim da mi u sqlu bottleneck
<HmmZ0r> unutar baze da zavisno koju imas imas alate jel
<darkwood> valjda imam, skinem alat :)
<darkwood> recimo sad imam 250 procesa, load je na 2.5
<darkwood> jucer je bio rekord, load 120 :D
<HmmZ0r> i dojde hiljadu 'like' i ne radi jel
<HmmZ0r> :P
<darkwood> ma sve se zblesira, bemu
<darkwood> stavim nginx, ista stvar
<darkwood> a ovaj sugavi memcached ne kuzim nista, valjda brvo moram doktorirat sql da bi to koristio :/
<HmmZ0r> bolje ti pogledaj jel ti uso neki novi kod sql i malo taj koji se vrti
<HmmZ0r> nemoj mislit da ce te tehnologija spasit o loseg upita :P
<darkwood> da, to sad i pokusavam, da vidim koji kveriji zezaju
<darkwood> evo cak je i load 2 a ima 400 procesa
<darkwood> ali NEKAD se zagusi
<darkwood> mada bi i load 2.4 trebo bit prevelik za neki quadkore sa 4 procesa :/
<HmmZ0r> tesko je radit neki suvislu performans analizu bez detljnih podatak jel
<HmmZ0r> 'e bok zaguzi mi se' je ono 
<darkwood> ma peh je bio taj da uz sql gusenje, sam imao pizdarije sa losim diskom :/
<jelly-home> darkwood: load average ne znaci puno
<jelly-home> mozes imat load 20-30 a sve radi pristojno, a mozes i imati load ispod 1 da stvari stekaju
<darkwood> hmm, kod mene radi kak spada do 5
<darkwood> kasnije se pocne gusit
<darkwood> ali dok sam jucer vidio 120 nisam znao dal da se smijem ili placem
<jelly-home> _ako_ sve radi uredno i nema cekanja na IO, load average ispod broj_cpu_coreova znaci da su neki coreovi idle
<darkwood> e sad dragi moji momci, jel bi znao netko kako da se postigne to logiranje sql-a
<darkwood> recimo, ukljucio sam logiranje sql-a ali to je previse informacija :)
<darkwood> e i da, ovo ne kuzim
<darkwood> imam recimo jedan fajl tipa iva.html, maknem ovlasti i server lijepo izbaci error 403
<darkwood> ali ako taj isti fajl preimenujem u .php onda je white screen of death
<jelly-home> citaj httpd logove (access_log prije svega)
<jelly-home> vidi koji kod server vrati, je li 200 (OK) ili nesto drugo
<jelly-home> ako je 200, znaci da je uredno ucitao _nesto_ sa diska i krenuo to interpretirati, pa onda najvjerojatnije php kod nije ispisao nikakav output
<darkwood> 25 4 * * * /usr/bin/mysqldump -pPASSWORD baza > /home/baza/baza.sql
<darkwood> iz ovog ispada da se backup radi svaka 4 sata i 25 minuta, a jel on taj fajl rewrajta cijeli ili samo radi nadopune?
<dodobas> pa nije nego svaki dan u 4h i 25min
<jelly-home> dodobas: svaki dan izgubis prethodni backup i generiras novi 
<darkwood> aha, da je recimo /25 /4 ... onda bi bilo repetitivno
<jelly-home> onda bi bilo... cudno
<dodobas> svakih 25min svaki 4tj sat :D
<jelly-home> imao bi nesto sto se vrti u 0:00, 0:25, 0:50, 4:00, 4:25, 4:50, 8:00 ...
<dodobas> odnosno u 25toj i 50toj i... e to jelly-home 
<darkwood> aha, thx
<darkwood> e da, koji program preporucujte za hendlanje log fajlovima?
<jelly-home> less
<jelly-home> grep?
<darkwood> heh :)
<darkwood> ja bi neki html gui :)
<darkwood> mana je grep prejak
<darkwood> *mada
<darkwood> nego, jel se svaki SQL upit racuna kao proces?
<jelly-home> ovisi o bazi
<jelly-home> obicno ne
<darkwood> recimo ovaj InnoDB
<darkwood> za koji je to tip podataka dobro?
<MmikeDOMA> jel' ima netko bedova sa forumom?
<MmikeDOMA> darkwood, ako tek pocinjes s bazama ZAOBIDJI MYSQL NASIROKO I NADUGACKO!
<darkwood> mda? postgre je bolji
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj ste ga preselili
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: Konvertiranje tvoje zaporke, prilikom ažuriranja softvera foruma, nije uspjelo.
<SilverSpace> neda mi se prijaviti na forum
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: problemsamo takav regan sam sa mailom kojega vise ne koristim niti nemam pojma koji je uopce bio
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj nisi ti prosli tjedan provjerio i sve ti je radilo?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: da radilo je 
<SilverSpace> sad ne radi
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> oj rsedak 
<antisa> je li ima još ko problema s prijavom na novi forum?
<rsedak> oj :-)
<SilverSpace> antisa: ja
<antisa> ne mogu se prijavit nikako
<rsedak> im ali tko iskustva s SAS sikovima?
<rsedak> diskovima
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<SilverSpace> antisa: MmikeDOMA rjesava to :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa kakve to passworde imate? :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kufer rjesavam, koji ti je login?
<antisa> znači treba se strpit
<MmikeDOMA> antisa, dal' si trazio forum da ti posalje password na mail?
<SilverSpace> amd64
<antisa> jesam
<MmikeDOMA> antisa, i nije ti doslo nista?
<antisa> al mi kaže da se nisam prijavio s tim mailom
<antisa> čudno
<rsedak> kaj *NITKO* nema iskustva sa SAS diskovima?
<MmikeDOMA> antisa, sam sec
<rsedak> ovo je vec frustrirajuce
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, a neznam kaj konkretno trebas :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ja ni ne znam koji mi je mail mislim da tog vise ni ne koristim 
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, ja sam 2 servera davno odrzavao sa sas diskovima
<MmikeDOMA> antisa, sam da ovog SilverSpacea rijesim
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ok, sekunad
<SilverSpace> rsedak: kaj ti je to sas :))
<rsedak> ma frend me pita da li treba obratiti paznj una nesto kod sas diskova s hw strane
<SilverSpace> rsedak: zvuci mi kao nesto opasno
<rsedak> namjerava kupiti: Hitachi 450GB 15K SAS 15K450 i LSI 4-PORTS 3GB/S SAS/SATA PCI-X RAID LSI00166 kontroler a ima kuciste http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6638 i maticnu http://www.techspot.com/review/252-asus-m4a89gtd-amd-890gx/
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, pojma
<rsedak> a kako ja nemam iskustva sa time nemam pojma kaj da mu kazem, cou je da se ti diskovi griju  te da imaju dosta vibracija, a kuciste je plasticno
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj se nisi ti probao ulogirati kad smo testirali novi forum?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: radilo mi je sve
<SilverSpace> na testnom linku
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<rsedak> a nista reci cu mu neka riskira tako ce najbolje saznati :-)
<rsedak> nije mi jasno zato je kupovao AMD a ne intel ?
<rsedak> nema veze
<rsedak> btw jucer mi je jedan student uspio pasti na prakticnom djelu ispita (instalacija, i naknadno dodavanje novih particija
<rsedak> pregazio je / particiju i od nje napravio extended, te se cudi ozasto se dudtav ne zeli podici
<MmikeDOMA> antisa, si tu?
<rsedak> drugi student je pad u sustav doda particije /Boot i /Home
<antisa> af kors
<antisa> antisa
<rsedak> i jos se cudi ozasto sam mu to ne zelim priznati kao ispravno
<MmikeDOMA> antisa, email ti je: antisamail@yahoo.com
<MmikeDOMA> right?
<antisa> da
<MmikeDOMA> pa, ne pise da si trazio da ti se posalje novi password?
<antisa> ček da ponovim
 * rsedak ide sisati zivicu
 * rsedak ide šišati živicu
<antisa> a u k...
<MmikeDOMA> antisa, ? :)
<antisa> ja san bio upisiva
<antisa> dva put mail
<antisa> mislio san da je druga kućica za potvrdu maila
<MmikeDOMA> :) heh :)
<antisa> kad ono username pa onda ispod mail
<antisa> dobro evo sad mi piše da je korisnički račun već aktiviran
<antisa> probat ću se opet prijavit
<SilverSpace> radi sad sve
<SilverSpace> isprobano 
<MmikeDOMA> antisa, eto, mail otisao
<antisa> radi sad
<antisa> hvala
<MmikeDOMA> nofrx
<MmikeDOMA> kad ugasim disk sa hdparm -Y
<MmikeDOMA> isti se upali skoro odmah jer linux mora pisati po logovima
<MmikeDOMA> ima li rjesenja za to?
<Neuromanc> da, nemoj pisati logove po tom disku koji hoces gasiti
<Neuromanc> ili pisi logove u ramdisk i u nekim intervalima ih filaj na disk
<Neuromanc> naravno ako imas tih tehnickih mogucnosti i risk je prihvatljiv
<Neuromanc> susjed ne cujem shishalicu zhivice
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ima neki tool koji to radi za mene ili moram sve sam?
<Neuromanc> mmike nemam pojma
<Mmike> sad su mi sugerirali da instaliram OS na flashdisk
<Neuromanc> mmike pa eto, to ti je ona varijanta sa nemoj pisati logove na taj disk
<Neuromanc> gle, ja samo teoretiziram, meni diskovi rade kad se njima hoce:)
<Mmike> meni isto rade
<Mmike> al' imam taj stroj jedan
<Mmike> koji koristim ne bas cesto
<jelly-home> logove na tmpfs, noatime, laptop-mode-toolse gore
<jelly-home> koji podese dosta toga ali ne sve
<jelly-home> /tmp i jos neke stvari u /var isto na tmpfs
<jelly-home> u principu napravis livecd
<Mmike> jelly, a ti se logovi zapisu tuitamo ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgrTmnJRVgY
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak imas livecd, ne.  Mogao bi ih rsyncati svakih par sati ako se disk vec vrti
<jelly-home> smartctl zna reci da li disk spava ili ne bez da ga probudi
<Mmike> naime
<Mmike> htio bih k'o na windozama :)
<Mmike> tamo kad se disk ugasi ugasio se i windoze kad trebaju nesto zapisati onda to stoji u kesu nekvom
<jelly-home> i da radi samo od sebe, jeli?!
<Mmike> :) pa ak windoze mogu :)
<sale> Mmike: a da zamijenimo ikone procitanog/neprocitanog foruma?
<sale> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/styles/pro_ubuntu_lucid/imageset/forum_unread.png
<sale> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/styles/pro_ubuntu_lucid/imageset/forum_read.png
<sale> cini mi se logicnije da forum koji nema novih odgovora ima blijedu ikonu, a forum s novim odgovorima s jace naglasenom bojom
<sale> malo zbunjujuce (barem meni) djeluje sada
<SilverSpace> sale: i meni
<sale> SilverSpace: naopako je, jel'da? :-)
<SilverSpace> pa da
<SilverSpace> ovako stalno mislim da nema nista
<SilverSpace> sale: kaj kazes za danasnju utrku
<SilverSpace> odvalio sam od smjeha kad se Gumbić izgubio
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> show :-)
<sale> odlicna utrka
<sale> napeto, puno dogadanja
<sale> samo nek' se tako nastavi sezona
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj u jednom trenutku neznas di je tko
<SilverSpace> kad se izmjesaju
<sale> hehe, jedno oko na live timingu, a drugo na TV-u ;-)
<SilverSpace> ali ok nece biti dosadno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo ce biti dugih tri tjedna
<sale> e, da
<SilverSpace> sale: a kaj je crna ikona
<cjohnston> Mmike: get my email?
<sale> SilverSpace: 'hot topic' iliti popularna tema
<sale> puno odgovora u kratkom vremenskom periodu
<SilverSpace> vidim ima ljudi kaj imaju problem isti ko i ja
<SilverSpace> ne mogu se logirati
<sale> SilverSpace: probaj si resetirati lozinku http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/ucp.php?mode=sendpassword
<SilverSpace> sale: sredio sa Mmike 
<sale> cool
<chaky> ne mogu se logirati na forum
<chaky> ako zelim novu lozinku, kaze da ja ne postojim :(
<chaky> ovo je civija opet nesto zasrao :P
<sale> chaky: imas mail ;-)
<chaky> ahaaa, evo ga..poslana lozinka
<Neuromanc> napokon ce zaplesati sa zmajevima...
<chaky> sale: thanks, ali prije toga sam uspio dobiti drugu lozinku
<sale> chaky: np, radi ti sve?
<chaky> radi
<sale> kewl
<chaky> Neki dan sam prosetao Ubuntu majicu preko Straduna :) Crna polo majica s novim ubuntu logom
<SilverSpace> :)
<cjohnston> chaky: ping
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-09
<BotaniCar1> hehe
<MmikeDOMA> nj
<dodobas> e Mmike 
<dodobas> tko je onaj RhodiumToad na #postgresql
<Mmike> Pojma
<Mmike> al' zna puno
<Mmike> zhsto?
<dodobas> pa puno je aktivan :)
<dodobas> skoro kao dobra dusa :)
<Mmike> da, dobar je lik skroz
<SilverSpace> zimuljaga vani
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> fina zimkica, da
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj, stranica ili drvenarija? :)
<Mmike> drvenarija
<Mmike> stranica je, well
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> pristojno uredna :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pitanjce: sieve je zamjena za procmail?
<Mmike> odnosno, s dovecotom koristim sieve za server-side filtriranje emaila?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ak imas klijent koji zna sieve, onda s klijentom uredjujes filtere server-side
<ivoks> mislim da postoje thunderbird i roundcube plugini
<ivoks> cak i evolution...
<ivoks> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/sieve/
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> zhebenoa!
<Mmike> u biti sam ja glup
<Mmike> trebao sam samo instalirati dovecot-postfix
<Mmike> i sve bih to imao slozeno
<Mmike> right?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> telac :/
<ivoks> onda mi bi mogao i uplatiti par dolara, jer sam to ja napravio :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> vodim te na pivo! :)
<Mmike> vec dugo vremena, samo mi poduzetnici, nije nama to lako :)
<ivoks> u novijim verzijama se zove mail-stack-delivery
<Mmike> da, dovecot-postfix instalira mail-stack-delivery
<Mmike> na 11.10
<ivoks> a napravili smo i dodatak koji integrira amavis, spf i clamav
<Mmike> isto apt-getabilno?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> amavisd-new-postfix - part of Ubuntu mail stack provided by Ubuntu server team
<ivoks> ne sjecam se vise tocno sto sve radi
<ivoks> drugi poslovi su me odvukli od tog projekta, pa na njemu ne radim od 10.10
<ivoks> ali se primam tog posla nakon 12.04
<Mmike> ovo je fakat super sa mail-stack-delivery
<Mmike> kjut :)
<ivoks> i postfix radi delivery preko dovecot LDM-a
<ivoks> sto znaci da mozes znati i u koji sanducic je mail isporucen
<Mmike> pa, 
<Mmike> hm, da, mislim
<Mmike> slozio sam bio prvo postfix + courier
<Mmike> i maildir 
<Mmike> i procmail
<Mmike> onda reko ajmo probat dovecot
<ivoks> dovecot je zakon
<Mmike> ti se stalno tu hvalis s time, a vidim da smo i mi presli na dovecot  na mailserveru di imamo preko 10k domena
<ivoks> osim ako se vrijeme pomakne :)
<Mmike> pa reko, mora bit dobar
<Mmike> i onda skuzim da nema procmaila :)
<Mmike> kak mislis, ak se vrijeme pomakne?
<ivoks> ne voli time shiftove u proslost
<ivoks> doslovno napise 'jebem ti mater i vremenu, ubijam sve dovecot procese'
<ivoks> http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards
<ivoks> ali ako koristis 2.x.x verziju, onda neces imati tih problema
<ivoks> inace, dovecot sasvim uredno radi s procmailom - tocnije, dovecot i procmail ne znaju jedno za drugo
<ivoks> procmail je LDM, sto znaci da ga poziva postfix
<Mmike> pa kaj nema i dovecot svoj MDA
<Mmike> tj ldm
<Mmike> i postfix poziva isti
<ivoks> ima
<Mmike> pa zakaj bi onda imao dva MDA
<ivoks> i to je slozeno u mail-stack-delivery
<Mmike> ma, jebo procmail
<ivoks> postfix poziva dovecot ldm
<ivoks> lda
<Mmike> ovo sa siieveom mi se cini puno bolje
<ivoks> sto znaci, ako napravis folder 'pero'
<Mmike> sam da se priviknem na to
<ivoks> ja ti mogu poslati mail na 'mmike+pero@nesto.com'
<ivoks> i postfix ce to isporuciti dovecotu
<ivoks> koji ce to fino spremiti
<ivoks> ako folder ne postoji, dovecot ce reci postfixu da ne moze
<ivoks> i mail ce biti boncan na razini MTA-a
<ivoks> Mmike: http://blog.init.hr/?p=3
<Mmike> znaci da se u biti na mailingliste prijavljujem sa mike+pghackers@splivalo.hr, npr?
<Mmike> i onda imam automacko filtriranje?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali folder mora postojati
<ivoks> po defaultu, mail-stack-delivery ne dozvoljava kreiranje direktorija
<Mmike> to mi je ok
<Mmike> cak bih radije da si ja sam slazem filtere
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> pa mozes i to, al onda koristis sieve
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to bih htio prvo probati/vidjeti
<ivoks> joj, zaboravio novcanik
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> http://www.karamatic.hr/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ante-i-slavko.jpg
<ivoks> to su bili poceci :)
<ivoks> 1953.
<Mmike> ja brijem da je moj djed nesto s karamaticima radio
<Mmike> djed mi je isto bio stolar
<ivoks> onda je sigurno
<Mmike> i to vraski dobar, sjecam se. Naucio sam od njega pun kufer o stolariji (steta sto nista vise neznam)
 * Mmike se pati s openxom :/
<ivoks> kak se preziva?
<ivoks> isto?
<ivoks> jer se ja splivala ne sjecam :)
<Mmike> Kmecik
<Mmike> Andrija Kmecik
<Mmike> Iako, i moj drugi djed (Jure Splivalo) je isto bio stolar! :) Lik je napravio sam svoj drveni brod :)
<ivoks> pitao bi ja svog, al taj se ne sjeca sto je jutros doruckovao
<ivoks> al jos uvijek moze jest i popit i popet se na tresnju :)
<ivoks> prije dvije-tri godine, pogledam kroz prozor, a deda, tada oko 83 godine, penje se po tresnji - ne ljestve, vec po granama - i bere tresnje
<ivoks> na 4-5m visine
<ivoks> a baka dole ceka da joj ovaj doda vrecicu s tresnjama
<ivoks> mislim, ludjaci :)
<Mmike> hahahahaah :)
<ivoks> a samo godinu prije je pao s visnje - na baku :)
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<Mmike> ovo je super
<Mmike> dovecit + postfix + sva sranja
<Mmike> brijem da cu fino sad purgneut cijelu konfiguraicju
<Mmike> i tak instalirat :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> eto ga
<ivoks> http://www.karamatic.hr/o-nama/
<ivoks> malo sam doradio :)
<ivoks> wtf... firefox ne pokaze pattern do kraja
<Mmike> iskon blokira sip
<Mmike> kaze openx doc 'set enabled to false'
<Mmike> i stavis "enabled=false"
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> al' stavis "enabled="
<Mmike> i onda radi
<Mmike> (to sto zelis)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak (ispravno) forsam rsyncanje mirrora?
<Mmike> jutros sam to forsao, zalio se netko na forumu da nema paketa svih, kao nobody, pokrenuo skriptu iz /etc/cron.d/ubumirror koja se ticala arhive
<jelly-home> Mmike: sa cime se moze provjeriti da <Mmike> iskon blokira sip
<jelly-home> ha, nasao sam nesto korisno na http://sistemac.carnet.hr/node/937
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly-home> nice, ovo cudo ima SATA, VGA out, wifi http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/03/20/allwinner-a10-cortex-a8-based-hackable-mele-a1000-android-stb/
<jelly-home> pa ko voli ARM, nek izvoli
<SilverSpace> multimedia
<SilverSpace> ima toga ko u prici
<jelly-home> i "in stock" za razliku od r.pi
<jelly-home> sa 512MB se skoro moze vrtiti normalna distra
<jelly-home> skoro velim, jer imam toliko na netbooku i vise od jedne aplikacije ili taba otvoriti i krece swapanje
<SilverSpace> ln
<BotaniCar1> swapanje je cool. Ne vjerujem racunalu kojem za procesiranje komande treba manje nego meni da ju napisem.
<BotaniCar1> ja ne znam kaj bi s "set top box" kanticom .. neki firewall slozil ? 
<BotaniCar1> jelly-home, SilverSpace  kaj bi vi s tim ? ž
<jelly-home> niš posebno, isto što i sa ovim desktopom samo uz manje struje i više tiše
<BotaniCar1> nda, ionak sve bitno vrtim "negdje" ... mozda u neko industrijsko kuciste .. ili tri .. natrpati tih plocica koliko stane i neki cloudic slozit' 
<BotaniCar1> brijem da bi mi trebalo 20 komada u jednom kucistu, i tri takva u razlicitim datacentrima i firma mi je mirna dok sam tu 
<ivoks> wordpress je zakon
<Mmike> sieve mi ne radi :/
<Mmike> i'l neznam nesto napravit
<Mmike> ivoks, sieve ne radi outofthebox?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-10
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: si znao? http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/10853187575/sharding-ids-at-instagram
<dodobas> koriste DJANGO ;P
<MmikeDOMA> znao, znao :)
<ivoks> instagram
<ivoks> pa zar zbilja?
<ivoks> u cemu se razlikuje od flickra, osim sto je kompliciraniji?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: sieve bi trebao raditi out of the box
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, eh, ti, nevjernice (re: instagram)
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam skoro dobio friends unrequest kad sam stavio i maknuo aplikaciju s moba
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, (re: sieve) to mora slusati na posebnom portu, ili to kroz imap ide?
<ivoks> poseban port
<ivoks> 2222 ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> oh, cini se kako je 4190 po novom
<ivoks> sieve		4190/tcp			# ManageSieve Protocol
<MmikeDOMA> service managesieve-login {
<MmikeDOMA>   #inet_listener sieve {
<MmikeDOMA>   #  port = 4190
<MmikeDOMA>   #}
<MmikeDOMA> po defaultu je zakomentarisano to
<ivoks> di ti to citas?
<MmikeDOMA> u /etc/dovecot/conf.d/20-managesieve.conf
<ivoks> a jel ima /etc/dovecot/conf.d/nesto-drugo.conf?
<ivoks> npr... mail-stack-delivery.conf
<MmikeDOMA> ima, 01-mail-stack...
<MmikeDOMA> protocols = imap sieve
<MmikeDOMA> disable_plaintext_auth = yes
<ivoks> ah da, koristi drugi sieve protokol
<ivoks> ovaj, plugin
<MmikeDOMA> hm?
<ivoks> ma... radi
<ivoks> evo, instaliram mail-stack-delivery... i:
<ivoks> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:4190            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      23911/dovecot   
<MmikeDOMA> sto ti stoji u 20-managesieve.conf ?
<ivoks> nista, kako dodje po defaultu
<ivoks> tj. sve opcije su zakomentirane
<ivoks> doduse, ovo je 12.04
<ivoks> nemam 11.10 nigdje
<ivoks> ako sieve ne radi out of the box, nakon instalacije mail-stack-delivery, to je bug
<ivoks> ne bi ti trebao nista editirati po kon fileovima
<MmikeDOMA> # netstat -tuple | grep dovec
<MmikeDOMA> tcp        0      0 *:sieve                 *:*                     LISTEN      root       165350      25657/dovecot   
<MmikeDOMA> tcp6       0      0 [::]:sieve              [::]:*                  LISTEN      root       165351      25657/dovecot   
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<ivoks> eto
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> zasto mi nmap ne pokazuje tja port?
<ivoks> pa jel se mozes telnetirati na taj port s drugog stroja?
<MmikeDOMA> pa mogu
<MmikeDOMA> al' me svejedno buni :)
<MmikeDOMA> uz to, thunderbird veli da sieve ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> no dobro
<ivoks> eto, meni radi
<ivoks> instalirao mail-stack-delivery
<ivoks> pokrenuo thunderbird
<ivoks> instalirao sieve plugin
<ivoks> restartao thunderbird
<ivoks> podesio ivoks@localhost account
<ivoks> otisao na sieve plugin, trazio me da kliknem continue kako bi omogucio plugin za taj account
<ivoks> i voila, to je to
<ivoks> Dovecot Pigeonhole
<ivoks> fileinto,reject,envelope,encoded-character,vacation,subaddress,comparator-i;ascii-numeric,relational,regex,imap4flags,copy,include,variables,body,enotify,environment,mailbox,date,ihave
<ivoks> Pet tisuća mladih ekonomista i pravnika čeka posao na burzi, a traže se elektrotehničari, informatičari, strojari, čije su kvote na fakultetima premale
<ivoks> SVEUČILIŠTE UPORNO OBRAZUJE ZA ZANIMANJA KOJA NEMAJU BUDUĆNOST
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> koja verzija plugina?
<ivoks> 0.1.14
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> netstat -tuple ti nece reci broj porta
<ivoks> mozda ti sieve slusa na starom, 2000 portu
<MmikeDOMA> jok, telnetiram se na 4190
<MmikeDOMA> i dobijem dovecot kako guguce
<MmikeDOMA> btw, netstat cita iz /etc/services, pa napise 'sieve' umjesto 4190
<MmikeDOMA> al' ne kuzim kaj thunderbird brije
<MmikeDOMA> Apr 10 09:19:24 arbun dovecot: managesieve-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=188.129.75.158, lip=78.47.9.189
<MmikeDOMA> to dobijem kad kliknem na 'test' u tbu
<ivoks> Odi na Alati -> Sieve Message Filters...
<ivoks> pa Advanced
<ivoks> imas Change Settings
<ivoks> jel ti pod Security ukljucen Force TLS
<ivoks> i jel pod authentication ukljucen imap username/password
<ivoks> pod Advanced ne smije biti ukljuceno 'Override suggested...'
<ivoks> ako je sve tako, onda si pod Debug ukljuci debug i gledaj sto se desava
<MmikeDOMA> Apr 10 09:32:53 arbun dovecot: managesieve-login: Login: user=<mario>, method=PLAIN, rip=188.129.75.158, lip=78.47.9.189, mpid=25475, TLS
<MmikeDOMA> tadaaaa
<MmikeDOMA> SSL certifikat je bogus, pa se sieve bunio
<MmikeDOMA> al' nije pokazao
<MmikeDOMA> cak nit u logu
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, thnx
<MmikeDOMA> muchos gracias :)
<ivoks> nije se bunio dovecot, vec thunderbird
<ivoks> dovecot ne zna je li certifikat 'ispravan' ili ne
<dodobas> ste probali heroku ?
<ivoks> kraj cloudfoundrya?
<dodobas> pa cloudfoundary... nema podrsku za python
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, to
<MmikeDOMA> dal' bi ram iz Dell PE650 mogao u PE850?
<MmikeDOMA> trebao bi, jeld?
<ivoks> dodobas: nema? mislim da ima
<ivoks> http://blog.cloudfoundry.com/post/9374366916/cloud-foundry-adds-php-and-python-through-community
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne znam :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ako ima onda nisu bas azurni http://docs.cloudfoundry.com/frameworks.html
<dodobas> koje su cijene tamo ?
<MmikeDOMA> blah
<MmikeDOMA> pa ovaj sieve
<ivoks> dodobas: da, ne znam za 'servis' cloudfoundry; znam samo za softver
<MmikeDOMA> pa to moras programirat :/
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> brrrrrrrrr
<SilverSpace> bome zima vani
<dodobas> SilverSpace: 10 stepeni ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bilo je 2 kad sam ja bio vani
<SilverSpace> kazu da je sad 5
<dodobas> http://is.gd/zLhRzs :)
<ivoks> je, hladno je... ne znam zasto sam mijenjao gume :)
<dodobas> maksimr 4
<SilverSpace> kisa opet za vikend
<SilverSpace> prije par godina bilo stalno preko tjedna ljepo a svaki vikend kisa
<dodobas> tj. iz
<dodobas> a da... sranje za vikend...
<dodobas> 70% kise...
<SilverSpace> ova ubuntu notifikacija prijave greski je dosadnija od windoze notifikacije
<MmikeDOMA> brate mili ovaj sieve
<MmikeDOMA> pa to je super
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ti ovih dana samo vices super super 
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<jelly> sta fali za promjenu da su stvari super
<SilverSpace> nista :)
<SilverSpace> jel zna netko dali openwrt negdje zapisuje tko se spajao na ssid
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kad zna da nece jos dugo...
<dodobas> pa sad vice, uskoro ce sutiti do kraja zivota :P
<SilverSpace> opa :) 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: omca oko vrata
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj
<hbogner> oj
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma kakva omca... zakljucan u podrum...
<SilverSpace> sa mackama
<dodobas> tako je...
<dodobas> bez macijeg WC-a
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel ti mozda znas di openwrt zapisuje tko se sve spajao na ssid
<hbogner> neznam
<SilverSpace> ako uopce zapisuje
<SilverSpace> neki ruteri to rade
<MmikeDOMA> tomato to radi
<jelly> Converse ✪
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: morao bi i openwrt to negdje upisaivati 
<SilverSpace> 99% sam siguran da to i radi samo gdje :)
<MmikeDOMA> pazi ovo
<MmikeDOMA> kad ides maticaru
<MmikeDOMA> onda te vjencanje kosta oko 250 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> kad maticar dodje tebi, onda te vjencanje kosta oko 2500 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> pa nabijem ih nakurac lihvarski prokleti usrani fuj!
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: pa da ako se hoces vjencati doma na balkonu ili ko moj frend na plazi
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa ako su uracunati putni trosovi... onda bi ja otisao na Tibet ili negdje...
<dodobas> pa nek se pokrije s tih 2500kn :)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: koji k ces na tibetu 
<SilverSpace> nista zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> jos dobijes po tamburi od kineza
<dodobas> a SilverSpace, pa hebemu...
<dodobas> necu tamo... tamo ce maticar...
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> jutro!
<ivoks> -bash: /bin/dmesg: No such file or directory
<ivoks> no, krasno
<ivoks> -bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<ivoks> ode FS u tri pm
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> instagram runs on ubuntu
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> i fura postgres
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> i sasvim je stupidno nepotreban ):)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: si vidio ono s primarnim kljucevima... dobra fora
<ivoks> ja ne kuzim taj instagram
<ivoks> ali ljudi se zapalili
<ivoks> dobar marketing cini cuda
<MmikeDOMA> pa photo-sharing servis
<dodobas> ivoks: slikas i odredis 'efekt' pa kao slika bude nostalgicna...
<MmikeDOMA> uz to sto imas mini-editing, pa mosh nabrzake cropat i puknit neki efekt, da
<MmikeDOMA> guba
<MmikeDOMA> al' imam facebook uploader vec koji radi ok
<ivoks> dodobas: i? :D
<MmikeDOMA> a nemam zelju jednu fotku shareati na 123091231 servisa
<obruT> i onda to odma spicis na net da se pohvalis ekipi - to je bit svega
<MmikeDOMA> tak da ne vidim smisao
<ivoks> mislim, mora biti jos nesto!
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nope, that's that
<ivoks> ljudi su debili
<MmikeDOMA> no kiddin'
<dodobas> ivoks: a tek pintrest :) ili kako vec...
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jel' koristis ti sieve?
<dodobas> koji je K to :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne bas
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: zakaj? :)
<ivoks> svidja ti se
<ivoks> ?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa reko imas neki filter da mi das
<MmikeDOMA> cini mi se izvrsno
<MmikeDOMA> tol'ko izvrsno da bi iso pisat plugin za tb
<MmikeDOMA> za debile
<MmikeDOMA> jer ovaj koji imam je u biti samo script editor
<ivoks> e, to kad napravis...
<ivoks> da, to je najveci problem
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> mislim, meni nije, naucit cu, al' mojoj mami/sestri je :)
<ivoks> a ne bi bio problem napisati nesto osnovno za obicne korisnike
<ivoks> jer ima malo pojmova
<MmikeDOMA> pa, mislim da ne
<MmikeDOMA> prvo trebam skuziti jezik kak radi
<MmikeDOMA> recimo: if header :is
<MmikeDOMA> i if header :contains
<MmikeDOMA> nisam siguran dal' ovo prvo opce moze, iako docsi vele da moze
<MmikeDOMA> a onda treba skuziti kako se pise tb plugin, iako nit to mislim da nije neka komplikatodorcija
<jelly> ak iskopiras sucelje od Outlooka ili Gmaila imat ces zadovoljne korisnike
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine  !
<Mmike> ckrla mi struja
<Mmike> na sekundu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kol'ko je vas kostala svadba, onaj drzavno/sluzbeno/crkveni dio?
<BotaniCar> crkla struja, ili je ponestalo ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne sjecam se, jel ti hitno da provjerim s Sanelom ? 
<BotaniCar> osim toga, tebi ne bude isto, ne ? Ne idete u crkvu
<BotaniCar> jbg, ne javlja mi se zena. 
<BotaniCar> Crkcveni dio ~400kn ; maticar nista ( ali moras nekakve biljege dati, to mora negdje i na webu pisati)
<Mmike> da, meni je 2500 kuna
<Mmike> jer maticar dodje meni
<Mmike> inace je maticar oko 250 kuna
<jelly> o.O
<SilverSpace> Tržište traži tehnologe, a mi školujemo društvenjake
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/trziste-trazi-tehnologe-a-mi-skolujemo-drustvenjake-clanak-396314
<jelly> ma di se traze informaticari i po kojoj cijeni, wtf
<SilverSpace> koja reklama za algebru :)
<Mmike> ima manjak
<Mmike> onih koji bi radili za 2500 kuna :)
<SilverSpace> robovi
<jelly> cijela stvar je sprdnja, da tih "pet tisuća mladih visokoobrazovanih "društvenjaka" svakodnevno pohodi zagrebačku burzu" zeli raditi, radili bi bilo sto a ne cekali posao u struci
<jelly> Ja prvi ne bih želio živjeti u državi inženjera -- Vedran Mornar
<jelly> lolwut
<jelly> svaki cigo svoga konja hvali
<obruT> jel se kome od vas dogadja da mu neki youtube filmici budu "plavkasti" ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al' sam citao o tome
<Mmike> ekipa na forumu se zali
<Mmike> probaj ugasiti hw acceleration u flashu
<obruT> primjetio i doma kod staraca i tu kod sebe, na oba stroja 11.10, uredno apdejtano
<obruT> hw acceleration ? i ovako mi stroj umire kad gledam te flasheve
<Mmike> velim, probaj :)
<jelly> obruT: prvo, Å¡to veli Video info?
<obruT> nist pametno... evo s iskljucenom hw akceleracijom je normalna boja
<obruT> ako volite piano covere, jedan lijepi pjesmuljak... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAPPni7Dt2U
<obruT> nist, odo se ja vozit :P
<Mmike> obruT, http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/harma/boogieJamTry1.ogg
<Mmike> eto na
<Mmike> crko switch
<Mmike> i pol clustrea oslo
<Mmike> i stalo sve ,naravno
<Mmike> jer nemosh klijentu objasnit da mu nije dosta imat jedan extra box u clusteru :)
<SilverSpace> VN  Bahreina otkazana
<ivoks> pita mene drzavni sluzbenik zasto mi u papirima pise krivo ime
<ivoks> koje je upisao drugi drzavni sluzbenik
<ivoks> na komentar 'ne znam, ali OIB je ispravan'
<ivoks> on kaze 'pa mogli ste upisati bilo sto za OIB'
<ivoks> ja ga gledam, a on 'to nitko ne provjerava'
<Mmike> LOL LOL LOL
<Mmike> drzava FTW
<Mmike> glavo da te jebu
<Mmike> sa silom
<Mmike> pizda materina!
<Mmike> JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJ!
<Mmike> kak cu ja bombe ic bacat nekud !
<ivoks> ja opce ne znam sto bi rekao
<ivoks> isao sam promijeniti adresu obrta, sa sobom nosio 10 (deset) papira
<ivoks> da bi mi on uvalio jos 3
<ivoks> pita me do kad radim danas, da bi mogao doci oko 15:30
<ivoks> ja ga gledam, radim do devet
<ivoks> lik me gleda, pa gleda stol, pa gleda mene opet
<ivoks> i valjda sokiran da netko radi iza 16h, nekako izusti 'pa onda sutra'
<ivoks> i ono... idem promijeniti mjesto sjedista obrta, a pitanja su 'ime majke', 'ime oca'...
<ivoks> jebote komunizam i ime majke i oca
<dodobas> ivoks: kazes, ne znam :)
<dodobas> ili to ne prolazi
<Mmike> pazi lika
<Mmike> prebacim mu 101 sajt
<Mmike> 3 dana ga pilam s testiranjem
<Mmike> lik veli dada, sve ok
<Mmike> prosli tjedan prebacili promet na nas
<Mmike> i danas se on pjeni
<Mmike> da nista ne radi
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/555032_10150726938353566_502753565_9518847_1729169199_n.jpg
<Mmike> ima li neki plugin za firefox
<Mmike> koji ce mi fino biljeziti sve kaj se desava?
<Mmike> reicmo k'o curl, al' za firefox?
<dodobas> firebug ?
<ivoks> ma ti mene jebes
<ivoks> djevojacko prezime majke
<ivoks> bez tog podatka ne mozes promijeniti adresu sjedista obrta
<ivoks> [ 3758.970835] mptbase: ioc0:   PhysDisk is now missing, out of sync
<ivoks> nabijem te
<ivoks> [ 3763.729285] mptbase: ioc0:   PhysDisk is now online, out of sync
<jelly> wtf je to, nikad vidio
<ivoks> [ 3773.011383] mptbase: ioc0:   volume is now degraded, enabled, resync in progress
<ivoks> [ 3787.724995] mptbase: ioc0:   PhysDisk is now missing, out of sync
<ivoks> [ 3787.730159] mptbase: ioc0:   volume is now degraded, enabled
<ivoks> daj se odluci mutavi kontroleru
<ivoks> i ode XFS modul
<ivoks> jebo ti LSI i IBM
<ivoks> onaj 3ware radi 10x bolje kontrolere
<jelly> zato ibm kontroleri fino cekaju 60 sekundi prije nego odluce jel disk mrtav ili jel disk ziv
<ivoks> vidis kak ceka
<ivoks> ovo je IBM server
<ivoks> ceka kurac
<ivoks> oso kontroler u vraju mater
<jelly> mislim, oni u DS5300, ne ova krama za PC
<ivoks> krama?
<ivoks> ovo je x3200, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> mos mislit kak cu naci zamjenski kontoler kod nas
<jelly> da, krama, cim koriste LSI unutra isto ko Dell
<jelly> ivoks: a nije pod garancijom?
<ivoks> ma star je pun kufer
<ivoks> jednom se razleti jedno polje, drugi put drugo
<ivoks> svaki boot je lutrija
<ivoks> ServeRAID-BR10il 
<ivoks> my ass
<ivoks> i sad moram uzeti neki koji ce znati prepoznati postojece polje
<jelly> hm, jel dmraid zna taj on-disk format?
<jelly> i ako zna, pitanje je dal radi dobro
<ivoks> http://www.lsi.com/products/storagecomponents/Pages/LSISAS1064E.aspx
<ivoks> ne znam hoce li mi server raditi probleme ako ubacim neki kontroler koji nije 'approved'
<ivoks> jer ibm vise nema stranicu za taj model :)
<ivoks> http://shop.megatrend.com/Dodaci-za-posluzitelje/Posluzitelji/Po-vrsti-proizvoda/Kontroleri/Kontroler-ServeRAID-M5015-SAS/SATA_pr6145ct754mg754.html
<jelly> gle, to je PC server, valjda IBM nije toliko blesav da daje whitelistu PCI kartica koje smiju ic unutra
<ivoks> kaj su oni pukli... 2500kn
<ivoks> jelly: DELL to radi za RAM :D
<jelly> mozda neces moci bootati, ali...
<ivoks> lol
<jelly> RAM je drugo, ko je vidio ubacit neprovjereni jeftini ECC RAM u server.
<ivoks> grrr
<ivoks> nema vise ovih jeftinih kontrolera
<ivoks> morat cu uzeti neki skuplji
<jelly> tak je to kad kupuješ po list priceu
<ivoks> ma imam ja dobavljaca
<ivoks> al nema takvih kontrolera vise - lsi je u medjuvremenu kupio 3ware i, naravno, gura kvalitetniji proizvod
<ivoks> nisam siguran da ce takvi kontroleri znati citati lsi raid polje
<ivoks> sve sto sam nasao sa SIL cipom je jedan kontroler koji podrzava 6gb/s
<ivoks> sto mi ne treba
<ivoks> al cu morati platiti... tocnije, ne ja, vec moj klijent :)
<ivoks> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/xbc/cog/x3200m3_7327/x3200m3_7327io.html
<ivoks> meni bi bilo idealno
<ivoks> ServeRAID-BR10il SAS/SATA Controller v2
<ivoks> al toga nema
<ivoks> ili ipak
<ivoks> http://www.jeftinije.hr/racunalna-oprema/mrezna-oprema/ostala-mrezna-oprema/ibm-kontroler-m5015_-_CX001A0E39
<ivoks> ovaj megatrend istu karticu prodaje za skoro 3000kn
<jelly> ni jedna firma ne uzima stvari po list priceu
<jelly> tak da tih 3kkn ne znaci nist ako dobis 25, 30 ili 60% popusta
<ivoks> pa nisu mi dali popust
<ivoks> tj., to je s popustom :D
<jelly> s kim si pricao?
<ivoks> pa svojim agentom
<ivoks> 'svojim'
<jelly> eh, tak je to valjda kad si mali i kupujes jednu kartu svake prestupne godine
<ivoks> jep
<ivoks> nema veze
<ivoks> ima ekupi za 1300kn :)
<ivoks> a megicu sam odgovorio ne hvala, za te novce kupim barem dva
<jelly> najbolja stvar je da ce ekupi ekupit taj kontroler od istog distibutera, mozda bas od megatrenda
<ivoks> neka
<drac0_> zdravo
<Mmike> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/72/En_mary_titanic.svg/800px-En_mary_titanic.svg.png
<drac0_> brze ce potonuti
<drac0_> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<drac0_> jucer update, danas i unity-2d kenjavi
<drac0_> pa katastrofa
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ping
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kako ti radi unity 3d na preciseu?
<igustin> a eto... a kad ja kažem da Linux desktop ne upgradeati svako malo bez posebno razloga, onda me napadaju ;)
<drac0_> 2d je radio super, dash, hud, sve ok do danas
<drac0_> ubija proc
<drac0_> jubito neupotrebljiv
<drac0_> da ne kazem neki hd materijal u 720p
<jelly> igustin: ne upgradeati uopce ako taj dan imas posla na kompjuteru
<drac0_> jelly, so damn true!
<BotaniCar> i onda je moj windows update u kurcu jer moram samo jedan reboot napraviti .. 
<drac0_> :)
<BotaniCar> draza bi mi bila generalizacija "sve sto moras nadogradjivati je u kurcu" 
<drac0_> kad se sjetim, natty je letio
<jelly> nadogradnja je nuzno zlo
<ivoks> a380 :)
<ivoks> jos malo pa letim time :)
<jelly> jel ima internet na njemu
<ivoks> nadam se
<ivoks> s obzirom da je to lufthansa i da imaju na manjim aviona na prekoocenaskim letovima, za ocekivati je da ce biti...
<ivoks> mislim da je prosli put bilo 25 eura za 10h
<jelly> to je pravi cloud computing
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ioc0 vol_id 2 type IM, 2 phy, 931 GB, state DEGRADED, flags ENABLED RESYNC_IN_PROGRESS
<ivoks> pa sad... hoce li zavrsiti prije nego dodje novi kontroler...
<jelly> sutni ga
<jelly> 1TB SATA disk, ak imas srece za 12 sati je gotovo
<ivoks> ak se kontroler opet ne izjebe
<Mmike> 25 eura za 10h interneta
<Mmike> ili 0 eura za neograniceno alkohola
<Mmike> pa ti vidi :)
<ivoks> nema 0 eura za neograniceno alkohola :)
<Mmike> nema?
<Mmike> kak nema?
<Mmike> pa bilo uvijek
<ivoks> pa ne za 0 eura
<BotaniCar> Mmikese napil i zaboravil platit' / zaboravil da je platio :) 
<drac0_> evo ga
<drac0_> http://www.njuskalo.hr/poklanjam/bubreg-poklanjam-naknadu-oglas-4910137
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> drac0_: poz
<drac0_> oy Silver
<SilverSpace> pa kaj si i muda poceo prodavati
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, neg za kol'ko?
<ivoks> pa ne letim business klasom
<ivoks> da imam alkohol badava
<Mmike> ja sam nikad letio biznis klasom
<Mmike> i uvijek je alkohol bio badava
<Mmike> lazem, jednom jesam - zabunom su me tamo gurnuli :)
<ivoks> je, al ne u neogranicenim kolicinama
<ivoks> dobijes pivo, vino i tak
<ivoks> al ne i rakiju :)
<Mmike> ja sam viskije pio
<Mmike> i pive
<Mmike> i to fakat, onak
<Mmike> puno :)
<Mmike> znam da sampanjac nisu dali ak ne platim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol hebate pijes od straha 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> :) da,
<Mmike> (bolje to nego da priznam da imam problem s alkoholom) :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/jos-sporta-h1tv/115279.aspx
<SilverSpace> cuj ove Na kanalima SportKlub i SportKlub+ emitiraju se snimke atraktivnih sportskih događaja kao što su engleska Premier liga ili košarkaške utakmice NBA
<SilverSpace> ide sve direktno
<SilverSpace> englesku ligu gledam stalno 
<SilverSpace> nikakve snimke
<SilverSpace> joj stavili su mi jos programa ali mi se neda skanirati kad opet trebam posloziti kanale nakon skaniranja
 * obruT se pita sto je atraktivno kod nogometa i kosarke :P
<obruT> tenis isto... dvojica se nabacuju nekom loptom amo tamo
<jelly> a i onaj šah... dvojica sjede i ništa
<obruT> u trenirkama :)
<obruT> sah je jeben :)
<obruT> jesi gledao kad onaj sahovski komentar ? najjaca emisija u svemiru :)
<obruT> ja gledao par puta, nist mi nije bilo jasno... al ono, sloze plocu, zavrsilo ovako, onda sloze 20 poteza unazad i ono: "da je on sad odigrao konja ovdje, 48 poteza poslije bio bi mat" :)
<obruT> gledas i ono "ne seri" :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: ima *bitna* razlika između Win i Linux updatea...
<SilverSpace> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html
<obruT> ima, ovi linux dolaze svaki faking dan
<SilverSpace> jesmo jadni slabi
<obruT> barem na ubuntuu
<igustin> BotaniCar: Win update u pravilu radiš isključivo radi security fixeva, dok je kod Linuxa većina toga samo update paketa
<igustin> BotaniCar: i ako se win nakon updatea skrši, najčešće je jedina pomoć reinstalacija, dok se kod Linuxa uglavnom to može skrpati
<SilverSpace> obruT: i na win sad dolaze skoro svaki dan
<obruT> ne bih znao, nemam windoze
<igustin> SilverSpace: ? jedino iznimno ako je nešto jako panično, inače idu drugi utorak u mjesecu (patch tuesday)
<SilverSpace> neki dan kod frenda imao na win nadogradnje i valjda se 15 x rebootao
<igustin> SilverSpace: ili dugo nije updateao ili je išlo lančano (program na program)
<SilverSpace> nije dugo updejtao
<igustin> e onda je razumljivo
<igustin> odnosno "razumljivo"
<SilverSpace> to me ubije 
<SilverSpace> instaliras win i nakon toga imas 5puta vise posla da sve poslozis
<jelly> na linuxu updatei dolaze svaki dan zato sto se distra brine za prakticki sav softver, a ne samo osnovni OS
<SilverSpace> istalirao win na asus lap i pokrenem cd da istalira drivere i ostala cudja za lap i nakon svake instalacije sa cd_a ovaj se reboota
<SilverSpace> a ja budala reko all 
<SilverSpace> i ne mozes zaustaviti
<SilverSpace> jesam se nacekao :)
<igustin> jelly: točno, samo to MS ekipa nikako ne može shvatiti i uporno uspoređuju Win update i update distre
<igustin> ili, još gore, shvaća ali trola i širi FUD ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> i win update ne donosi updateove softvera, već security fixeve
<obruT> igustin: ne samo MS ekipa nego ekipa koja "usporedjuje security" linuxa i windowsa na temelju broja updateova :)
<igustin> obruT: da, i to... :/
<jelly> igustin: moj linux update isto ne donosi nove verzije vec 95% security
<igustin> jelly: nekako sumnjam da je toliko sec fix, barem ne core sustava
<obruT> openxml i sheet state enumeracija :) http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/documentformat.openxml.spreadsheet.sheetstatevalues.aspx
<igustin> to što ti imaš stotine/tisuće paketa koje možda i ne koristiš, pa dolazi i za njih...
<jelly> igustin: updatei na Debian stable su iskljucivo security i kriticni bugovi
<igustin> obruT: ke? hidden i "very hidden"? :)
<SilverSpace> bemti svakakve mi ideje padaju na pamet 
<obruT> igustin: da :
<obruT> :)
<obruT> fakat skriveno :)
<Mmike> obruT, ti razvaljujes PHP
<Mmike> imam ovo: $layout->display($httpdoc);
<Mmike> i to pljune gomilu HTMLa
<Mmike> ili cega vec
<Mmike> jel' mogu to nekako jednostavno redirektati u file?
<SilverSpace> obruT: hm kaj ti nisi isao na voznju?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj suti! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: X)
<obruT> Mmike: pa vjerojatno ti klasa objekta na koju pokazuje $layout ima neku metodu za to ? :)
<obruT> Mmike: inace mozes redirektati output u string buffer
<obruT> ali to je ruzno ako bas ne moras
<Mmike> obruT, da, vjerojatno :/ al' je ista unutar ioncubeta
<Mmike> i nemrem do nje sam tak
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kak o?
<obruT> Mmike: ob_start i tako to
<obruT> ob_get_contents za dohvacanje
<obruT> s tim sam ja vatao var_dump-ove
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislim da mi je to disejblano
<Mmike> al' thnx
<Mmike> dobar!
<obruT> SilverSpace: odradio ja voznju
<obruT> SilverSpace: uzivancija, vrijeme super (bilo bi jos superije da nije bilo vjetra, srecom nije bio prejak)
<SilverSpace> brz si
<obruT> laganini, 85 km
<obruT> planirao sam danas stotku odvalit, ali sam prekasno krenuo
<obruT> zg - pisarovina - kupinec - klinca sela - galgovo - falascak - samobor - rakitje - jezdovec - lucko - zg... preporucam rutu ak budes htio tak nesto
<obruT> moram da gonjam...
<obruT> poz!
<Mmike> obruT, megamrak
<Mmike> naso sranje
<Mmike> tenkju na ideju :)
<jelly> http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~zaga/m.png
<sale> SilverSpace: ha! Translated and reviewed by Miroslav Matejaš 7 minutes ago 
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> sale: tu i tam kliknem 
<Mmike> ne rade mi filteri
<sale> SilverSpace: vidim, bas sam i ja krenuo sredivati last minute prijedloge :-)
<sale> uskoro ce se zamrznuti prijevodi
<SilverSpace> kaj jos nisu
<SilverSpace> to je uvijek bilo dosta ranije
<Mmike> sale, jel' treba di hitna pomoc?
<sale> SilverSpace: 19.04. bi trebao biti lang.pack. freeze
<sale> Mmike: mislim da smo ok sto se tice installera, aplikacija koje se najcesce koriste i koje dolaze predinstalirane
<Mmike> gut gut
<Mmike> veri gut
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> popravio sam sieve
<Mmike> trebalo je kliknit na 'enable' :)
<Mmike> konj
<SilverSpace> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html#
<SilverSpace> vidi ti bosance
<SilverSpace> a slovenci 
<sale> vidio, bas secem po tom popisu paketa i rijesavam bitne stvari
<CrazyLemon> nas rijesava koordinator koji ima dosta vremena :)
<SilverSpace> Developer Programer ??
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: :)
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> jeste vidli koliko srpskih jezika ima? :)
<ivoks> Serbian Ijekavian
<ivoks> Serbian Ijekavian latin
<SilverSpace> za svaku grabu 
<ivoks> sve cekam 'Serbian German' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jutros sam naletio na neki dokumentarac iz bih
<ivoks> (warning; politicka tematika)
<ivoks> kojeg su pustili pocetkom ove godine na federalnoj televiziji
<ivoks> naravno, to je jedna strana price, ali je svakako zamljiv osvrt
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5DxcWALar8
<Mmike> kak ti se uopce da gledat to
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kaj sam trazio na youtubu
<ivoks> al eto, naletih
<ivoks> zanimljivo je kada vuce paralelne izjave istih ljudi
<ivoks> vrijeme je za ici kuci
<SilverSpace> najbolji lijek za dusu i tjelo je rakija
<Mmike> failed verification -- update retained (will try again).
<Mmike> jel' vam se to desilo kad s rsyncom?
<Mmike> blah, replikaciju u mysqlu uspostaviti bez downtimea = nemoguce
<BotaniCar2> Mmike, rsync .. - If the data being sent over the socket was corrupted (somehow), it
<BotaniCar2>       may be that the corruption to occurred inside the file data.  This
<BotaniCar2>       is usually only possible with failing hardware, buggy networking
<BotaniCar2>       drivers, and things like that.
<BotaniCar2> kaj si polijal vodom dok si rsyncal ? 
<jelly-home> strgana mreza 
<BotaniCar2> Rekompajliral si je drajver od mrezne dok je delal 2Pb bekap pornjave .. opet
<jelly-home> hm.  Tko je drugi BotaniCar
<BotaniCar2> isto ja, kad se ne zgasim na poslu 
<BotaniCar2> oodnosno, krivož
<jelly-home> ravnož
<BotaniCar2> JA SAM DRUGI BOTANICAR !
<BotaniCar2> Mozes me zvati i Megatron  :) 
<jelly-home> Osoba C...
<BotaniCar2> Najveci problem jeftinog interneta je to sto cesto ne zgasis chatove, skajpove i pizdarije, i onda zena vidi da pises drugoj zeni da nije debela. Lako za to kaj cijelu noc drkas na porntubetu, al ne smijes ne reci drugoj zivoj osobi da nije debela .. a-a
<BotaniCar2> "ali draga , chatao sam s mamom"
<BotaniCar2> "spavas u dvoristu, bivsi"
<BotaniCar2> hmm, kak da sve ovo povezem s ubuntuom ? 
<jelly-home> pfff, ko ima kondicije za cjelonocno 
<jelly-home> jeli
<BotaniCar2> a mislim, kuzimo se "cijelu noc" .. morao sam, botovi sve logiraju, tko zna .. 
<SilverSpace> a jajajajaja
<SilverSpace> ovde odavno nema u od ubuntu
<BotaniCar2> SilverSpace, rekao si to kao da je nesto loshe
<BotaniCar2> Odi na #debian , ako ti se drka na linux spiku, nema boljeg mjesta :) Vi odzse ste mi dragi jer ste uspjeli ostati parcijalno normalni :) Neki se i briju ! 
<BotaniCar2> Za Mmikea pouzdano znam i da se redovito pere ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar2> Najjace mi je kad imas na freenodeu i debianov support kanal, i support kanal neke aplikacije :) I , naravno , neki problem :) 
<BotaniCar2> kad pocnu s ping pongom 
<BotaniCar2> "to je problem aplikacije, bad programing is bad" 
<BotaniCar2> "to je problem specifican za debian, nadji neku distru koja prati 'flow "
<SilverSpace> ma mislim da nema normalnijeg "" kanala od ovog :))
<SilverSpace> gledam na tv zderu wiski mamicu im i ja bi kojega 
<SilverSpace> nisam dugo
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<BotaniCar2> nn
<jelly-home> BotaniCar2: "ak neces davat SUPPORT nego pametovat, bolje suti"
<BotaniCar2> :)
<jelly-home> i onda te zbaniraju jer se tak ne smije pricat
<BotaniCar2> carolija je kad na poslu dajesh support i pametujes :) Mili moji Klijenti, psihoterapija moja placena :) 
<jelly-home> dada, lijepo se ponekad razvezat s tehnikalijama da svi vide kak sam pametan 
<BotaniCar2> :) ili ih jednostavno tako sprijecis da oni napuhavaju svoj ego balon o trosku tvog vremena :) 
<BotaniCar2> "talk not, i'm geek speaking, bow<2
<BotaniCar2> kak bi smisleno preveli ovaj srpski vitz : 
<BotaniCar2> Ulazi informatičar u mesaru i kaže mesaru:
<BotaniCar2> • Dajte mi 300 g salame.
<BotaniCar2> Mesar:
<BotaniCar2> • Hoćete da narežem?
<BotaniCar2> Informatičar:
<BotaniCar2> • A ne, nego mi stavi na USB !
<BotaniCar2> je*i ga, oni tamo rezu CD-e
<jelly-home> Stu 18 17:02:11 <civija>        Dolazi Horvatinčić u pekaru:
<jelly-home> Stu 18 17:02:11 <civija>        -Dobar dan,dajte mi dva talijana..
<jelly-home> Stu 18 17:02:11 <civija>        -Da vam ih prerežem na pola?
<jelly-home> Stu 18 17:02:13 <civija>        -Ne hvala,sam ću!
<igustin> jelly-home: dobar ti je log ;)
<jelly-home> Stu 17 14:03:03 <Mmike> Dolazi Žak kod automehaničara i pita ga ovaj: "Da vam stavim zimske?"
<jelly-home> Stu 17 14:03:03 <Mmike> A veli Žak: "Pa može 20 dkg"
<jelly-home> BotaniCar2: sad znaš zašto piše "preveo i adaptirao"
<jelly-home> neki put se mora staviti drugi vic 
<jelly-home> igustin: mah, nije mi se dalo Å¡telat lokalizaciju, sad imam sve na hrvatskom osim LC_MESSAGES i LC_NUMERIC
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-11
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine ! 
<BotaniCar> kak setiram defaultni shell za novog korisnika (debian) ? 
<MmikeDOMA> chsh
<MmikeDOMA> ili
<MmikeDOMA> odes u /etc/passwd i promijenis
<BotaniCar> krivo sam pitao , kak setiram default shell za bilo kojeg korisnika kojeg cu kreirati od sad na dalje
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, kak ce setirati default shell za bilo kojeg korisnika kojeg ce kreirati od sad na dalje? :)
<MmikeDOMA> u /etc/defaults nesto
<MmikeDOMA> nemam pojma napameet
<MmikeDOMA> neda mi se googlat
<MmikeDOMA> sigurno pise negdje
<BotaniCar> sve 5, bum guglal, tel sam vidit kog ima zivog usput :) 
<ivoks> nemoj ga slusati
<ivoks> ne odes u /etc/passwd
<ivoks> koristis vipw
<ivoks> a za 'default', u etc/a
<ivoks> a za 'default', u /etc/adduser.conf
<ivoks> backspace i enter su preblizu
<BotaniCar> The vipw and vigr commands edits the files /etc/passwd and /etc/group,
<BotaniCar>        respectively. ; kaj mi onda to nije isto kao mmikeov prijedlog ? 
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> jer ako sjebes /etc/passwd rucno editirajuci, najebo si
<ivoks> vipw ti nece dozvoliti spremanje ako nije po sintaksi
<BotaniCar> qodnosno, kaj mi nije dovoljno u /etc/default/useradd dodati SHELL= #$%&/(
<ivoks> koristis useradd?
<BotaniCar> da
<ivoks> kak ti se da :)
<BotaniCar> pitam kaj je "best practice"
<ivoks> prouci adduser
<ivoks> 09:50 < ivoks> a za 'default', u /etc/adduser.conf
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> thx
<ivoks> ali /etc/adduser.conf je naravno samo za adduser
<BotaniCar> no, da se vratim malo nazad, kaj ti koristis umjesto useradd ? 
<ivoks> ako ces korisnike dodavati sa useradd, to ti tu nista ne vrijedi
<ivoks> adduser
<ivoks> adduser je wrapper za useradd
<ivoks> i passwd
<BotaniCar> o, kaj pita odma za lozinku? 
<ivoks> i dodavanje korisnika u grupe i svasta
<BotaniCar> fino
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> thx jos jednom 
<jelly-home> useradd pak isto ima nesto konfigurabilnosti, /etc/default/useradd
 * MmikeDOMA preferira useradd
<MmikeDOMA> s adduser recimo nemres imati isti UID za dva usera
<MmikeDOMA> neda :)
<BotaniCar> ;) 
<MmikeDOMA> a ovo vipw i vigr je za papke, pravi hackeri koriste emacs nad /etc/passwd i inim filekima :)
 * MmikeDOMA je toliko odusevljen sieveom da pljuje na procmail :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: svidja mi se kak razmisljas, treba delat tak da si mogu sjebat stvari i generirati dodatni posel ! :) 
<MmikeDOMA> konacno mogu slagati mailfilter rulove BEZ fakin regularnih izraza
<ivoks> rucno editiranje /etc/passwd-a i /etc/shadow-a ima vise zaheba, ne samo fulanu sintaksu
<ivoks> cak i ako pogodis sintaksu, to sto si unio mozda nece uopce biti aktivno
<MmikeDOMA> pa, shadowa bas i ne
<ivoks> prouciti /etc/passwd- i /etc/shadow-
<MmikeDOMA> al' passwda
<MmikeDOMA> neznam
<MmikeDOMA> nisam se nikad do sad zajebo
<MmikeDOMA> dosla 3 nova sistemca
<MmikeDOMA> tutor day :)
<hbogner> sad ce njih MmikeDOMA naucit kako editirat /etc/passwd preko emacsa  ako si zele promjenit sifru :D
<BotaniCar> Ako cu ikad hostati pornjavu, moram zapamtiti shifre od accounta, velika je sansa da ce mi Mmikeova ekipa to cuvati, pa bolje da ne zaboravim pristupne podatke .:)
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: eto vis,os pomoc covjeku pa te onda jos i za*ava :)
<MmikeDOMA> mah
<MmikeDOMA> srecom
<MmikeDOMA> radili smo skupa
<MmikeDOMA> pa znam njegove kapacitete :)
<MmikeDOMA> (alkoholne, dakako!)
<BotaniCar> E,da, bilo ovako ili onako, al uvijek se s mmiketom dalo pojest i popit i popit :) 
<BotaniCar> ne, nije slucajno 2x napisano :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: jedes jos uvijek sendvice s chipsima ? 
<BotaniCar> Sad bi jedan hasnuo :) 
<MmikeDOMA> uh
<MmikeDOMA> sad me podsjeti bas :)
<BotaniCar> eo, tko ima namjeru mijenjat zimske<>ljetne gume .. http://www.grupnjak.hr/?grad=1
<ivoks> bemti srecu...
<ivoks> narucio novi kontroler, platio i cekam isporuku
<ivoks> a stari vise ne krepava
<ivoks> ioc0 vol_id 2 type IM, 2 phy, 931 GB, state DEGRADED, flags ENABLED RESYNC_IN_PROGRESS
<ivoks> ali je jos uvijek insync
<ivoks> hm...
<MmikeDOMA> ha
<MmikeDOMA> k9 mail mi konacno normalno radi
<MmikeDOMA> kad procitam mail na kompu
<MmikeDOMA> makne mi se notifikacija na mobu
<ivoks> to se zove imap :)
<dodobas> meni je to uvijek radilo... ako account nije gmail
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<MmikeDOMA> to se zove lose konfigurirani courier
<MmikeDOMA> iz nekog razloga to nije radilo
<MmikeDOMA> broj konekcija po useru je bio llimitiran
<MmikeDOMA> a k9mail ih radi vise
<MmikeDOMA> i onda nesto neznam nije raidlo
<MmikeDOMA> nemam pojma
<MmikeDOMA> uglavnom, sad radi
<MmikeDOMA> i to manje-vise outofthebox :)
<hbogner> meni radi  na svim mailovima normalno
<hbogner> e MmikeDOMA jesi doma?
<MmikeDOMA> doma!
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, velim, courier bio sjebat
<ivoks> joj, viza
<MmikeDOMA> al' ga vise ne koristim, pa me bas briga kak je bio sjebat
<hbogner> to je ko kad sam zvao frenda doma na fiksni i pitam ga di je :D
<hbogner> uglavnom MmikeDOMA daj vidi jel na tp-linkovima imaju kakvi serafi ze jednostavno otvaranje kucisata i jel ima kakva naljepnica
<ivoks> digital photo...
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, sec
<MmikeDOMA> naljepnica nema
<MmikeDOMA> a sarafi su vjerojatno ispod gumica koje glume nozice
<hbogner> cokej
<hbogner> *ockej
<MmikeDOMA> da ne skidam gumicu?
<hbogner> neskidaj
<MmikeDOMA> neskidam )
<hbogner> to bum ja mozda, mozda ih raskomadam i izvadim smao plocu da ih lakse strpam u kutiju za van
<MmikeDOMA> a kupio si kutiju?
<hbogner> jer kuciste+antene su preko 30cm oavko
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, nisam, ubog duzine
<hbogner> ako rastavim onda antene mogu postavit kako mi pase pa je jednostavniej naci odgovarajucu kutiju
<MmikeDOMA> kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> kak da u vimu upalim 'de mi pokazuje eol znak'
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: set list
<ivoks> kaj mislite, hoce mi dat vizu ak sam dodjem, bez garancija od firme s druge strane bare?
<ivoks> od papira bi ponio 'vlasnicke listove' firmi koje posjedujem i staru putovnicu, da se vidi da sam bio vec n puta
<ivoks> ameri, naravno
<drj_cro> probas pa vidis :)
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj ides?
<MmikeDOMA> ak ides kockat, dac ce ti :)
<ivoks> poslovna viza mi treba
<ivoks> ona B1/B2
<ivoks> imao sam ju na 5 godina
<MmikeDOMA> to je turisticka
<MmikeDOMA> tj, turisticko poslovna
<MmikeDOMA> al' isti kurac
<ivoks> da
<MmikeDOMA> ides tamo gledat, neides radit
<ivoks> ne, ne trazim radnu dozvolu
<MmikeDOMA> nesmijes, recimo, bit novinar na toj vizi
<MmikeDOMA> i pisat nesto
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> idem na konferencije i tako to
<ivoks> http://zagreb.usembassy.gov/vize/neuseljenike-vize/poslovna.html
<ivoks> s time da su sjebali korake
<ivoks> korak 3. bi trebao biti prvi
<jelly> jel jos uvijek pitaju dal si bio clan komunisticke partije
<ivoks> nisam jos ispunio obrazac
<ivoks> moram se ici slikati :/
<ivoks> to cu danas sve obaviti
<MmikeDOMA> uvijek zaboravim kak su jabuke fine
<MmikeDOMA> chaky, ping
<ivoks> i sad ja cekam overseas da mi donese paket
<ivoks> Utovareno za dostavu. Očekuje se dostava tijekom dana.
<ivoks> i tak stoji od 6 ujutro
<jelly> znaci negdje oko 3 nakon gableca i prve cetri pive
<ivoks> ovaj net.hr je potrgan
<hbogner> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/04/02/0824007.63.jpg
<hbogner> bas na ovo naletio :D
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
 * MmikeDOMA se odjavljuje sa 12312312 mailinglista i prijavljuje s novog emajla
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, super mi je ona brija s mailom, micem couriere svukud sad :)
<MmikeDOMA> i obnavljam certifikate
<MmikeDOMA> bas sam sladak
<MmikeDOMA> jos kad bi me netko platio da mu malo programiram, eeeej :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, eno frajer na forumu se muci s courierom, njemu naplati :D
<MmikeDOMA> di, tko?
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8220
<MmikeDOMA> evo sam mu reko da je ivoks faca i da njega pita :)
<MmikeDOMA> No new mail! See what people are talking about on Google+.
<MmikeDOMA> That's what I like!
 * MmikeDOMA sad ima 15 minuta mira
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: napisao si courier :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj sam!?
<MmikeDOMA> kreten
<MmikeDOMA> thnx :)
<jelly> "'Nakopipejstao" sam se na tisuće sudoa bez ikakvog učinka", veli lik, a nije isao citati pravu dokumentaciju za komponente
<jelly> eh
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, a nemres ocekivat da bude
<MmikeDOMA> mic po mic
<MmikeDOMA> iluminirat ce se on
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: inace, mozes staviti svoj certifikat :)
<jelly> slazem se s njim da je 1500kn i par sati za windowse bitno jeftinije nego slaganje istog na linuxu
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, ne slazem se. Windowse pozna, ovo ne pozna. 
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, naravno :)
<jelly> da je iz nule isao proucavati postfix, dovecot, webmail i relevantne standarde, potrosio bi vise od 50 sati
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: i bas zato je Linux njemu skuplji
<ivoks> jelly: isto bi potrosio da je od 0 isao proucavati exchange
<ivoks> ako ne i vise od 50 sati
<jelly> tebi i meni je to lako sloziti za jedan dan jer si to vec radio X puta i jer imas Y godina iskustva
<ivoks> koliko si ti sati potrosio proucavajuci kako voziti auto
<ivoks> a danas samo sjednes i... vozis
<jelly> tako je
<ivoks> dobro, kaj ovaj nas forum svako malo zaboravi lozinke?!
<jelly> i to je sunk cost 
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ne :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, zaboravi ju user
<ivoks> pa sumnjam
<ivoks> probao sam sve koje koristim
<BotaniCar> Vidim da pricate nekaj o mailingu. Ja mogu samo reci da je sve jednako skupo/jeftino tj. komplicirano/jednostavno, ako imas vremena citati , i pristup softveru.
<BotaniCar> U biti, ovo mozemo reci za sav softver :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: btw... mail-stack-delivery sam backupira tvoju konfiguraciju postfixa i trudi se ocuvati ono sto si i sam htio
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: znaci, ako vec imas konfigurirani postfix, m-s-d ce samo izmijeniti one dijelove koji se moraju izmijeniti; ostalo sve ostaje kako je
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, yup, al' pitaj boga sto je on stavio i onda ce se cuditi ako mu ne radi ili je potrgano i dalje
<ivoks> ne kuzim lika
<ivoks> kad pokrenes instalaciju ubuntu server 11.10
<ivoks> dodes do tasksela, gdje te pita 'sto ce server raditi'
<ivoks> trebalo je samo odabrati 'mail server'
<ivoks> i toeto
<ivoks> al vidis da je rob windows navika
<ivoks> on je trazio instalere po netu :)
<BotaniCar> zakaj je to smijesno ? 
<BotaniCar> mislim, jednako je smijesno kao kad mike pokusava nekaj u windowsima postaviti iz terminala :) 
<ivoks> pa zato jer to ne radi niti na svom telefonu, niti na playstationu, nigdje
<BotaniCar> Sto bi reklo - covjek radi kak najbolje zna
<ivoks> samo s windowsima
<BotaniCar> ivoks, ne moras ih voljeti, ali windowsi su u jednom krugu ljudi standard 
<BotaniCar> jebi ga, coik ne zna za drugo
<ivoks> nije to stvar ljubavi, samo konstatiram
<BotaniCar> mah, ja sam isto planuo jer si zazvucao Mmikeasto, sorry 
<ivoks> ajde super, bit ce nesto od Mmikea :)
<igustin> ali konstatacija "ako mi ne pomognete odmah, zauvijek napuštam Linux" je bezvezarija vrijedna ignoriranja :/
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> it gets job done
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ja ga potpuno kuzim, uopce nije ocekivao da ce sa OS-om dobiti sve sto mu treba, pa nije ni gledao
<ivoks> pa da, i ja ga razumijem
<ivoks> ja sam sam sebi smijesan kad sjednem za windows stroj
<ivoks> ljudi me uvijek gledaju i komentiraju 'pa cekaj, moras biti strpljiv'
<jelly> sve stvar navike
<ivoks> 'zasto si toliko prozora otvorio' i sl.
<dodobas> start -> run -> cmd
<MmikeDOMA> windowsi imaju photoshop
<MmikeDOMA> linux nema
<MmikeDOMA> imaju i premieru
<MmikeDOMA> mozda jos neki taki zvucni program, i to je to
<MmikeDOMA> al' imat server/webap na windowsima, pa moras bit lud
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: zvucni program... WorldOfWarcraft i to ?
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<MmikeDOMA> to je ovisnost
<MmikeDOMA> to radim u stvarnom svijetu
<hbogner> ah da i cad/cam specijalizirani programi nazalost samo na win
<dodobas> bangladeš potres...
<dodobas> http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=indian.TSUIOX.2012.04.11.0845
<dodobas> nije bangladeš, ali od tamo mi je frend, a on javlja da je osjetio
<SilverSpace> hebate jel ovi iz vlade znaju sto rade
<SilverSpace> svako svoje lupeta
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: znaju ono bitno , primaju placu , i 4 godine netko nekaj galami na njih sto oni ignoriraju.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovi nema sanse izdrzati cetri godine
<SilverSpace> ako se nesto bitno ne promjeni
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ak su ovi prije mogli, ne vidim kak ovi nebi mogli
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemoj se ljutiti, ali ja se ne slazem. Ova vlada je ovakva ili onakva, ali vecini ljudi smetaju/smrde jer su poceli rezati,pa boli. Da se rezalo po malo 20 godina, kukali bi i HDZetu .. 
<BotaniCar> Mimo otpustanja i ulaska u EU, po cem su ovi gori od proslih, pa da ih prognamo prije reda ? 
<BotaniCar> Bitnije, tko umjesto njih da sjedne u fotelje ?
<dodobas> nema fotelja... napravi se podjela prema faktoru
<dodobas> broj st po km^2
<dodobas> tako da u svakoj grupi bude max 1000 građana...
<SilverSpace> mozda oni i dobro rade ali im je retorika kriva
<dodobas> i ta grupa funkcionira nezavisno
<dodobas> predsjenik postavi pitanje... jel trebamo gradit peljeski most... grupe odgovaraju
<SilverSpace> u biti oni se sad backaju nebitnim stvarima a bitne stoje u ladici 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ajmo ne filozofirat o korjenitim promjenama jer se nece ni u daljoj buducnosti desiti. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koje su to bitne stvari ? Jel drkaju po brodogradilistima, ISPovima, teleoperaterima, granicama, EU .. kaj jos ima ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ajmo ne
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ispravak krivoga navoda je jako bitan za drzavu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako bolje pogledamo , je. Koliki dio svake sjednice se gubi na to, umjesto da se radi ?
<BotaniCar> osim toga, mene ne smeta da se tim bave, ako ne zapustaju "operativu"; ne ?
<BotaniCar> ako imaju mentalnih kapaciteta za sve istovremeno, jos bolje
<MmikeDOMA> ljenguze jedne
<MmikeDOMA> samo trazite izgovora za svoj nerad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tako je :)
<Mmike> [root@a13 mysql]# df -kh
<Mmike> Dateisystem          Gr��e Benut  Verf Ben% Eingeh�ngt auf
<Mmike> /dev/sda3             222G   56G  156G  27% /
<Mmike> O jebote lokalizacija :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> ja popizdim kad trebam neki bug traziti 
<Mmike> ja: slozit cemo replikaicju, pa cemo krenuti s migracijom kad baze budu u syncu
<Mmike> on: ma, nema potrebe, nije nam problem sat-dva downtimea
<Mmike> ja: ali, imate oko 650GB podataka u bazi, to ce trajati par dana
<Mmike> on: uh
<ivoks> ovo je smijesno i jadno
<jelly> das ist nicht utf-8
<ivoks> dakle, jucer sam zapoceo proces promjene sjedista obrta
<BotaniCar> sjebo sam :) Exim mailque - 63000 ;( ž
<jelly> taj ž ti često izleti
<ivoks> i odem kod lika koji mi kaze sto sve trebam, da mi jos par papira za ispuniti i kaze da dodjem sutra
<ivoks> i dodjem ja danas, naravno, kod drugog lika jer ovog danas vise nema
<ivoks> a ovaj sjedi za stolom na kojem nema niti jednog papira
<BotaniCar> jelly: sorry, imam one glupe tastature kaj imaju Ž iznad entera, i malo previse prevelikih prstiju .. 
<ivoks> ispred sebe ima komp koji je ugasen
<ivoks> i sjedi prekrizenih ruku i gleda kroz prozor
<ivoks> i dodjem 'ja ovo ono, adresa...'
<ivoks> pogleda papire i pita me da zasto sam dosao njemu
<BotaniCar> ahahaha
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) :) :) :)
<ivoks> kazem da me portir uputio njemu kao dezurnom, a da mi je njegov kolega iz 416 rekao da dodjem danas
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> pogleda papire i opet kaze da nema on meni sta, da ja vec sve imam i da to moram odnijeti kamo se to nosi
<jelly> tim riječima?
<igustin> smijem najaviti DORS/CLUC 2012? ;)
<ivoks> da, tim rijecima i tonom 'kaj si ti toliko mutav da ne znas kud se to nosi'
<ivoks> na kraju, to je trebalo nositi dva kata nize :)
<jelly> igustin: jel možeš sačekati dok završi štorija
<ivoks> evo, zavrsila je
<igustin> Budućnost je u otvorenosti! DORS/CLUC 2012 23.-25. svibnja 2012.
<ivoks> joj, tad sam u kanadi :)
<igustin> wtf?
<BotaniCar> igustin: bude kaj za jesti tamo ? 
<ivoks> igustin: ma salim se :)
<igustin> ivoks: pa rekao si da ti 9.-11. ne paše :-(((
<igustin> ivoks: ah ;)
<hbogner> :D
<drj_cro> igustin: se moze vec prijavit (dok firma jos para ima) :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: možda :) ako platiš ili volontiraš ili predaješ ili sponzoriraš
<igustin> drj_cro: još ne, ali uskoro
<ivoks> a predavat i sponzorirat?
<BotaniCar> igustin: placam/volontiram samo ako "mozda" zamijenis s konkretnim jelovnikom :) 
<ivoks> takvi bi trebali dobiti ekstra bonus
<igustin> drj_cro: nek' avansiraju 100 kkn, pa ćemo vratiti višak
<drj_cro> igustin: samo ako meni vratis visak :)
<Mmike> ili moze i meni
<igustin> BotaniCar: jbg, jedva smo datum složili, ti već o meniju :P :D
<Mmike> nije bed
<igustin> ivoks: naravno ;)
<Mmike> hehehe, vidi se, BotaniCaru, da smo se druzili intenzivno svojevremeno :)
<ivoks> nemoj ti meni naravno; prosli put mi organizator nije ni bok rekao :)
<igustin> ugl... stay tuned, javit ću nove info
<ivoks> :D
<igustin> ivoks: ke? :S
<ivoks> ma joj, zajebavam te
<igustin> lol :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: rado bi ja i danas, al .. ozenio sam se brate, papuca na nozi, dijete u rukama, nema se vise za meso i partijanje :)
<ivoks> aj, pa mi posalji cjenik za sponzore :)
<BotaniCar> igustin: fucka mi se kad je, bitno mi je ocu li gladan izaci :)
<igustin> ivoks: daj, nemoj me, sad sam u fazi "ozbiljno/frka/panika" :D
<igustin> BotaniCar: to više ovisi o tebi, nego o nama :)
<ivoks> nego, igustin 
<ivoks> http://www.dorscluc.org/kotizacije/index.html
<ivoks> na dnu pise 'Ispravan HTML5'
<ivoks> a kad kliknem...
<igustin> ej, to je staro
<ivoks> 7 Errors, 1 warning(s)
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ccccc
<Mmike> :) :)
<igustin> pls, nemoj, muka mi je... želim zamrznuti taj lanjski web ;)
<Mmike> kak je lako srat po tudjem trudu :)
 * Mmike se suzdrzavao da se ne prosere ovak k'o ivoks sad :)
<ivoks> Mmike: cek da vidis novi www.init.hr
<Mmike> ivoks, da vidim!
<Mmike> ivoks, di?
<ivoks> bit ce za koji dan
 * Mmike ima super web: http://splivalo.hr
<igustin> čuj, rečeno mi je da je SilverStripe genijalan, ali baš se i nije pokazao takvim
<ivoks> nemam pojma kaj je SilverStripe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: odličan 5 :)
<jelly> Mmike: milka?
<SilverSpace> jao hebovas zaporka http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?ID=D52C169F-3C36-4869-AF95-B1D4D75ABED9
<Mmike> jelly, jest :)
<Mmike> nece dugo jos
<Mmike> al' sad je tam
<SilverSpace> kriza ?? U prošloj, 2011. godini BMW je povećao profit za 51 posto
<Mmike> ma kak mi je ovaj sieve dobar za mailfiltrovanje, pa to je prejebenketica!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa kriza je odavno prosla
<ivoks> ja ne znam zakaj ljudi jos uvijek briju da je kriza
<ivoks> je, kod nas je, ali to nema veze sa svjetskom ekonomskom krizom
<BotaniCar> Pripremaju se za novu ! :) 
<ivoks> i ovaj index.hr danas opet
<ivoks> potop burze
<ivoks> a indeksi samo idu gore
<igustin> ivoks: CMS, http://www.silverstripe.com/
<BotaniCar> kaj, burza nema krov, pa ih zeznula kisha ? :D
<ivoks> naravno, ne idu svaki dan, ali pad od 0,5% nije potop :)
<ivoks> igustin: a sto fali wordpressu?
<igustin> ivoks: ništa :)
<igustin> ivoks: lani smo našli kolege/firmu koji su odraditi vizualu i web cms po njihovom odabiru, i to im priznalo kao sponzorstvo
<SilverSpace> pocela kisa
<ivoks> ah, silverstripe je BSD licenca
<ivoks> i ima restful
<ivoks> hm...
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj da za spam stavim?
<ivoks> ima dodatak :)
<ivoks> za m-s-d
<ivoks> amavisd-new-postfix - part of Ubuntu mail stack provided by Ubuntu server team
<Mmike> da, to sam vidio
<ivoks> to cu ja u 12.10 malo sve uljepsati
<Mmike> al' pitam ipak :)
<ivoks> borba protiv spama se vodi prije nego mail dodje
<ivoks> parsanje mailova je neucinkovito
<ivoks> e sad... ostali savjeti se placaju - ja imam 0 spama na svom serveru :)
<ivoks> cak me ljudi znaju zvat da su dobili mail koji nije za njih
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> toliko je to rijetko kod mene
<Mmike> smijesno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nikad te nitko nije prijavio na lose mailingliste :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> o je
<ivoks> ivoks@ubuntu.com je javna adresa
<ivoks> ja svoje adrese ne skrivam vec godinama
<jelly> ivoks: imas 0 spama, a koliko pravog prometa?
<BotaniCar> jelly :)
<igustin> ivoks: jedino objašnjenje je da (ti ili Canonical) plaćate nekog humanoida koji to ručno filtrira, druge nema ;)
<ivoks> jelly: brijem da mi svaki dan dodje nekoliko stotina mailova
<ivoks> igustin: nije
<BotaniCar> To cekam cijeli dan !!!
<ivoks> postoje obrasci ponasanja kod spamera
<BotaniCar> "moj je veci" "moj je tvrdji" :)
<ivoks> nije 100%, ali je vise nego 99%
<igustin> to sam htio čut :P
<igustin> nema tog rješenja za 100%, a o devetkama možemo pričati
<BotaniCar> jel mogu kak porez platiti dinersom na rate ? 
<jelly> to nis ne znaci sve manje of 99.5% je "los antispam"
<ivoks> pa naravno da nema 100%
<igustin> BotaniCar: pitaj poreznu ;)
<igustin> al' nekako sumnjam
<BotaniCar> igustin: nakon ivoksove price o administraciji malocas, ti meni to preporucas ? Kaj sam ti skrivil ? 
<jelly> gmail je prilicno dobar, osim sto cesto ima false positive
<igustin> BotaniCar: ? :S
<BotaniCar> Znam zakaj me mrzis igustin. Malocas sam otkrio kronicnu boljku u organizaciji CLUCa od prvog do danas :) Nema hrane :) 
<BotaniCar> "grickalice" , "topli rucak" :) 
<jelly> a pive?
<BotaniCar> jelly,ljudno, ja nekak vise nemrem pit ako ne jedem, pojelo me vrijeme :( 
<ivoks> koje glupo ime za kernel modul
<ivoks> libcrc32c
<BotaniCar> a ovo "topli rucak" me nasmijava na njihovom webu od proslog CLUCa
<jelly> za toplu bracu
<BotaniCar> malocas naidjoh na jedan od ponajboljih usernameova ikad :) Ankica Tomic >> atomic
<igustin> BotaniCar: u čemu je problem s prošlogodišnjim "toplim ručkom"?
<hbogner> kad ste kod nickova: User Analbanane has agreed!
<hbogner> atomic je fora
<BotaniCar> igustin: nije li ispravan izraz "topli obrok" ? A vrijeme obroka  "rucak" ?
<BotaniCar> Sto se tice problema, nije nikakav problem, jebo gramatiku i pravopis ako je bilo fino ! :)
<igustin> a lol :D
<igustin> ne znam detalje, ali mislim da je preneseno onako kako je restoran-dobavljač ponudio
<igustin> sumnjam da je itko od nas smišljao izraz za ručak ;)
<igustin> btw, meni se ono ne čini pogrešnim izrazom
<BotaniCar> Nis ja nish rekao, nisam pravopisac, ali mi je smijesno za procitati :)
<SilverSpace> zakaj svaki puta kisa pada kad ja moram u grad
<jelly> ne pada!
<Mmike> cini se da se ext4 raspada na starijim kernelima
<Mmike> iz neznanog razloga
<Mmike> imam 4 stroja koja su se razletjela, nisam mogo rsyncat na njih, nista
<jelly> Mmike: nemoj koristiti nista starije od 2.6.36 za ext4
<Mmike> preintalirao ih, mountao stare filesysteme, isto
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ uname -a
<Mmike> Linux buntor 2.6.35-32-generic #67-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 19:39:49 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> to mi je doma :)
<Mmike> ugl, sad imam gore 3.2.x, i nakon sto sam mkfs potjerao iznova, sve radi ok
<jelly> meni se znalo zbunit i remountat readonly
<jelly> dzaba ga bilo brzog fscka ak ga treba vrtit svaki tjedan dana
<hbogner> Mmike, ja imam stariji: 2.6.32-40-generic-pae #87-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 21:44:34 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<hbogner> ali nije mi jasno zasto mi je stavio pae kad imam samo 3 gige rama :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: koji je limit 32bitnog os_a
<ivoks> hbogner: pae je default u kernelu
<hbogner> negdje okok 3.2 mislim
<jelly> hbogner: zato da bi mogao iskoristiti svih 3?
<hbogner> jelly, pae sam imao i sa 2 :D
<hbogner> ivoks, ali na jednoms troju sa 4 gige nisam imao pae :D
<ivoks> hbogner: nisi ako je 64bitni kernel
<hbogner> ovo je 10.04, a ono je bio 11.10 :D oba 32
<hbogner> nesto sam bio posemerio ocito :D
<ivoks> koliko se ja sjecam, -pae je default vec neko vrijeme na 32bitnim
<ivoks> zato ubuntu i ne radi u starijim virtualboxevima
<igustin> koliko starim da ne podržava PAE? :S
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to je limit u baratanju sa velicinom datoteke mislim da je 2G za aplikacije
<Mmike> a di imate procove koji nisu 64bitni vise :)
<hbogner> Mmike, doma :D
<igustin> Mmike: aj, nemoj i ti sad... :P ;)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#32-bit_vs_64-bit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, razlika izmedju 32 i 64 bita
<jelly> Mmike: je, tako Debian 6 stavi 64bitni kernel na 32bitnu distru, pa su korisnici zbunjeni
<Mmike> jelly, tko im kriv, zbunjeninma! :)
<jelly> 32bitna Opera uredno pojede 3GB memorije pa onda crkne 
<jelly> ... nemres ni 150 tabova otvorit
<ivoks> igustin: ne jako starvim
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je vezano za RAM, ne velicinu datoteke
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pae omogucava da vidis do, koliko se sjecam, 16GB RAM-a na 32bitnim sustavima
<igustin> jelly: ja bi takvim userima namjestio vritnjak za svaki otvoreni tab :P :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ali ti i dalje ne omogucava da imas proces koji pojede 2GB RAM-a
<SilverSpace> a so ok shvatio
<jelly> ivoks: ne, omogucava ti da imas proces koji pojede 3GB. 
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> ok, 3GB
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> sto SilverSpaceu sa Atomom ionako ne igra ulogu 
<BotaniCar> :) :)
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim cak i do 64GB na 32bita
<BotaniCar> ne moras misliti, sigurno je tako 
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> slucajno sam cuo kombi u ulici
<ivoks> izadjem, a ono overseas
<ivoks> isporucuje paket susjedu
<ivoks> mislim si, pa nece mu valjda dat moj kontroler
<ivoks> a ono, neki vip paket
<ivoks> lik nije ni znao da u kombiju ima paket za mene
<SilverSpace> hbogner: si vidio 29" kotace dobili MTB bicikli
<hbogner> SilverSpace, vidio na slikama
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> bez kablova
<BotaniCar> Kak mi idu kvazi ustase po internetu na kurac. da imam para , napravio bi im otok, da si naprave drzavu tamo 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> pa kaj to citas
<SilverSpace> glupi HTV jucer pokaze 100x onog kretena
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: citam ljude za koje bi inace pomislio da su normalni. I onda netko potegne pitanje "jel ti mislis da je Pavelic pizda sto je pobjegao" i stvar ode u takav trokurac da se samo cudim. Mislim, te ideologije su mi iste kao i vjeroispovjest ili kurac. Imaj kurac,al mi ga ne guraj u .. uho 
<ivoks> jelly: kontroler je dosao iz msana
<jelly> eh
<BotaniCar> Ja bum si moral kompletno prekonfigurirati munin, ne vidim $%&/(/ iz defaultnih grafeka :) 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kaj imas prekonfigurirat?
<jelly> heheh
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> kolk' spama na gmail dobijam
<Mmike> pa to je strasno 
<jelly> jel?  Meni nista
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=316AzLYfAzw
<Mmike> jebeno!
<dodobas> Mmike: OMG...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zbijeno mi je pa u stvari ne mogu vidjeti ništa iz grafa ako me zanima manji vremenski isječak, neki mi grafovi sadrze vise vrijednosti, pa mi je tesko gledati u to 
<BotaniCar> iss, kaj mi je, poceo sam na IRCu pisati 'rvacke znakove ...
<BotaniCar> moram poceti manje raditi
<BotaniCar> JOJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ !!!
<BotaniCar> Jel netko od Vas slucajno radi u podravci ? 
<BotaniCar> Da ne uvrijedim nikog slucajno :)
<BotaniCar> Jebemti njihov IT odjel 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  kaj ti pricas/
<BotaniCar> ma, ne smijem rec, sjetio sam se da se ovo logira , a posel je u igri 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :) ima ti jelly super grafove :0
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? 
<BotaniCar> kak on ima super grafove za moj server ? :) 
<BotaniCar> I , kak on zna kaj je meni super ? :D
<Mmike> :) [pa kad ti nije super
<BotaniCar> Nejebicaru ! Napisao sam tocno kaj mi smeta i da cu si to slozit, ne pljujem po tebi toliko omiljelom povecalu za statistikopenis :) 
<jelly> Mmike: hm, imam crveni gumb ali ovo ostalo mi fali
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nesh si to slozit jer nemres :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne mogu jer ne postoji neki tehnicki preduvjet, ili zato kaj ne znam ? 
<Mmike> munin radi kak radi
<Mmike> svakih 5 minuta uzme podatak
<Mmike> nemre cesce
<BotaniCar> Ti mene uopce ne citas
<BotaniCar> Meni je period data gatheringa ok. Nacin na koji mi to nacrta nije
<BotaniCar> aaight ? 
<BotaniCar> uz to ovo kaj si sad napisao za period nije istina :) 
<BotaniCar> A sad moram ic , mali mi je u bolnici :( Mahmah
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> 5 minuta, nemre cesce
<Mmike> i imas po jedan pixel za svakih 5 minuta
<Mmike> i dobijes kaj dobijes
<Mmike> savrseno pregledno
<Mmike> nadam se da bu ti malom bolje :/
<obruT> zakon :) http://cubiclebot.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/18-e1325567690778.jpg?cb5e28
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> dobro da nije medo 
<SilverSpace> ili kobra
<ivoks> kak je taj LSI los
<ivoks> uzas.
<Mmike> losiji od mysqla? :)
<ivoks> dakle, imam stari kontroler, koji rikava
<ivoks> ima dva raid1 logicka diska
<ivoks> jedan je sustav, drugi su podaci
<ivoks> prebacim na novi kontroler i kazem da importira 'strani' setup
<ivoks> iako je isti proizvodjac
<ivoks> i ovaj importira LUN od sustava, ali za ovaj drugi kaze da se ne moze
<ivoks> ok, prebacim sve natrag na stari kontroler
<ivoks> taj kontroler kaze kako treba resyncat LUN s podacima
<ivoks> reko, ok, mozda ga zato ovaj nije mogao importirati, iako dokumentacija kaze da mora
<ivoks> rebootam stroj i stari kontroler vise ne vidi LUN sa sustavom
<ivoks> ali mzoe butat s njega :D
<ivoks> pa ono... koji k
<ivoks> tak da nikakav posao nisam napravio
<ivoks> morat cu uzeti USB disk i sve kopirati
<Mmike> strasno
<Mmike> strasno strasno strasno
<SilverSpace> ha munin moze i na openwrt 
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> jel to sve ssh-as ili preko web sucelja s eigras?
<hbogner> to je ono kaj si kompajlirao satima?
<SilverSpace> ssh
<SilverSpace> tog nisam stavio strah me :)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/OpenWRT-HowTo
<jelly-home> lolwut
<jelly-home> hah uopce radis s tim bez ssh
<jelly-home> kak*
<SilverSpace> pa ima ssh
<Mmike> glupa baza, glupi klijent, glupo sve
<SilverSpace> bem vam sunce i kinezima malo mi je 4mb flesha
 * Mmike je tek sad otkrio haproxy-admin
<Mmike> ili sam ga znao i prije
<jelly-home> malo mi je JEDAN... JEDAN cip od 4MiB
<Mmike> al' nisam bas koristio
<jelly-home> srce se ne stidi bootat 'wrt pred tobommmmm
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :) yep mali mi je 
<jelly-home> TMI
<jelly-home> imas srece da ne mogu mijenjat topic na kanalu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sto vise kopam to se vise iznenadim kaj sve ljudi rade sa tim routerima
<hbogner> ;D
<igustin> neki ga koriste i kao podložak za monitor, čak
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> jebo-fakin-mysql!
<SilverSpace> jeboo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> zivijo postgress
<drac0> ciao a tutti
<drac0> come va
<SilverSpace> ops neki talijan se pojavio
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> come se dichi
<SilverSpace> tak nekak
<drac0> opaki memory leak
<drac0> progutao mi 4 gige ko iz pic..
<jelly-home> koji lik
<drac0> smece od compiza
<drac0> SilverSpace, jos malo pa na asfalt :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ti se pokvarilo 
<drac0> nije se ni popravilo
<SilverSpace> hebate 
<SilverSpace> kak kod mene sve radi
<drac0> compiz rastura po kompu :D
<drac0> ehh intel
<SilverSpace> ha kismet na router
<SilverSpace> u openwrt
<drac0> hebate ta kutijica :)
<drac0> i stize update compiza, dasha i inih pizdarija
<drac0> oho i kernel je tu
<drac0> sta nije bio kernel freeze nekidan
<BotaniCar2> elllo
<drac0> BotaniCar2, jel se sadi sta?
<BotaniCar2> trebao bi se spojiti na posao , pa repati sam s sobom :) 
<BotaniCar2> drac0, vise sam za trosit nego sadit :) Nisu prilike :)
<BotaniCar2> drac0, ti mi mozes biti back vokal !
<BotaniCar2> ja zapjevam "jebo baze"
<BotaniCar2> a ti zaurlices "jebooooooooooooooo"
<drac0> os sad il odma
<BotaniCar2> i to ponavljamo dok Mmikeu ne pukne kapilara
<drac0> deal :)
<BotaniCar2> kad god ti pase, mozes i ti pocet
<BotaniCar2> E cek ! 
<drac0> :)
<BotaniCar2> ne sjecam se vise ni kak u mircu da podesim boju teksta, kak se to u xchatu radi ? :) 
<BotaniCar2> Da budemo bas odvratni :)
<BotaniCar2> Iako, znajuc majka, fiksirao si je boje ba ircu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar2> *na
<drac0> lol
<BotaniCar2> cek, ovako cemo ! 
<SilverSpace> majketisamiludaci 
<BotaniCar2> SilverSpace, ! ti hakni majkov irc !! 
<BotaniCar2> i promijeni color settingse na default
<BotaniCar2> onda akcija
<drac0> pa zborno
<BotaniCar2> trebao bi ovo na /msg slat
<BotaniCar2> Mmike, kolko macaka imas trenutno ? 
<SilverSpace> ne cita Mmike sad ima problem sa mysqulom
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> :))
<Mmike> 2
<Mmike> trenutno sa mongodbom
<Mmike> to je drek
<Mmike> a ne baza podataka
<SilverSpace> uh
<BotaniCar2> salio si se da ces se rijesiti jedne nakon tegle ? 
<drac0> ma samo kenjavi
<drac0> vec bi se rjesio
<BotaniCar2> mysql mi je jednako u kurcu kao i postgres .. jer slabokaj znam o njemu :)
<jelly-home> WEB SCALE
<BotaniCar2> select $zvjezdica from nesto 
<drac0> Mmike, dodjem ja do tebe s cuckom pa rjesimo koju zelis, sta kazes? :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: Mmike _uvijek_ ima problema s mysqlom
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar2> mnijem da se mmike ljuti na sebe jer sve vise previse zna o mysqlu , pa sad pizdi na stvari koje juce nije ni znao .. 
<BotaniCar2> sto bi reklo , sam si je kriv
<SilverSpace> taman sam sutra mislio ici kupiti ipod touch novi kad sad citam da izlazi novi 
<SilverSpace> kaj opet cekaj
<drac0> :D
<drac0> ti si lud s tim cekanjem, ja cu puknut :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta je na kraju bilo s plocom, si nesto novo uzeo?
<SilverSpace> nisam nazad sam slozio staru plocu
<SilverSpace> ovaj ass skuplja prasinu
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat su zajebali 
<SilverSpace> naprave proc i onda sfusare ploce
<drac0> smece
<drac0> a i ovi utuntu su zajebali
<SilverSpace> ili je neka spika sa necim drugim 
<drac0> compiz cucla 539 mega na startu bez pokrenutih aplikacija :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: gle ja sam na asus lap slozio 12.04 i ati grafa i sve super radi
<jelly-home> drac0: 500MB RES ili VSZ?
<SilverSpace> drac0: a 2D
<jelly-home> jer VSZ je varljiv za OpenGL aplikacije
<drac0> jelly-home, res
<drac0> SilverSpace, unity-2d isto sere kad otvoris dash
<drac0> tu je nesto do paketa, valjda ce popraviti
<SilverSpace> dash uopce ne otvaram
<drac0> al compiz i unity na nv je totalno sranje
<SilverSpace> to bi cak i ubio da mogu
<drac0> ne otvaram ga ni ja skoro
<drac0> al kad otvoris stane mi mjuza koja svira
<drac0> :)
<drac0> uzas
<drac0> sve se vuce ko krepana kokos na relativno prosjecnom stroju
<SilverSpace> synapse mi je sasvim dovoljan
<drac0> nemos vjerovat kako je natty letio naspram ovoga
<drac0> neupotrebljivo smece
<SilverSpace> pa da compiz i ostala sranja 
<SilverSpace> dash mi se sve manje svida
<drac0> taj lik koji je radio na unityu je radio i na onome docku, kako se zove
<drac0> docky da
<drac0> to je letilo doslovce
<SilverSpace> i jos kad naguraju pun kufer na njega 
<drac0> ma smece
<SilverSpace> ja sam skroz iskljucio indeksiranje u njemu 
<drac0> da piknem dash i proc jedna jezgra opaaaa :)
<drac0> super mi je kako tearing prozora imam :)
<drac0> kao da radim na spectrumu pasmather
<drac0> komp u perlici sudja bi brze vrtio ovaj usranity
<SilverSpace> ma dobar je unity
<drac0> dobra je kurva koja te zadovolji u sat vremena ko malog isusa
<drac0> unity je crap
<drac0> dok ne sloze da to glatko radi ostat ce crap
<SilverSpace> hm na mojem 330 atomu radi 
<SilverSpace> 2G rama
<SilverSpace> hebate
<drac0> intel hebiga
<drac0> nije isto
<Mmike> jebeni majstori
<Mmike> imaju mega klaster
<Mmike> al' onda im se aplikacija sama spaja na nodeove u clasteru
<Mmike> nista kroz loadbalancere
<drac0> opet sql :)
<Mmike> i sd im crko taj mongo
<Mmike> i sad ne radi pornjava 
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> korisnici pizde
<drac0> Mmike, popravljat to cim brze
<drac0> ekipa bi bacala drkicu a ti se zahebavas po ircu :)
<SilverSpace> 21h a on jos radi
<drac0> nema odmora dok traje obnova
<drac0> brb
<ivoks> pa treba radit
<Mmike> etoga
<Mmike> proradilo
<Mmike> jebo ih tutkave konje
<Mmike> i njihov php usrani
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-12
<igustin> Nokia warns of losses in first and second quarters http://is.gd/ATEkIM
<obruT> jutro!
<Mmike> normalan softver ce ti reci 'can not write to file'
<Mmike> mysql ti kaze 'file not found'
<igustin> ivoks: kako je završila priča oko LSI kontrolera u IBM serveru?
<igustin> ivoks: imam gomilicu takvih novih servera pod rukom, spremnih za produkciju, i sve me ovo brine...
<igustin> ivoks: najradije bih ugradio dodatni SATA kontroler i sredio softverski RAID, mirnije ću spavati
<Mmike> igustin, kre je bas neki dan pricao kako je taj mdadm lose rjesenje, u biti
<Mmike> tipa, da je imao bed da mu je mdadm kopirao lose blokove sa pokvarenog diska na ispravni disk
<Mmike> iako ja imam taj mdadm godinama svukud, nikad bedova
<dodobas> elol
<igustin> Mmike: isto kod mene, ali mislim da se kre referencirao na neki stari bugoviti mdadm
<igustin> u svakom slučaju - manje zlo od LSI
<Mmike> igustin, kad ti dolazis malo u nase krajeve? :) Il' da se mi spustimo dolje? :)
<igustin> Mmike: uskoro ;)
<Mmike> mi trosimo tu LSIjeva al' nemamo raid polja na njima, nego mdadm tjeramo
<igustin> ako ne prije, onda na tvoje svatove :P
<igustin> Mmike: to smo apsolvirali, ne uspijevam to napraviti
<igustin> Mmike: da mogu, ne bih rantao ;)
<igustin> s Adaptecovim, pa i IBM-ovi RAID kontrolerima nisam imao nikakvih problema
<Mmike> aha, fakat, da
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> jbg :)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> jel' treba netko diskova
<Mmike> ide kontrolera
<Mmike> neide kontrolera
<obruT> eh... jucer dodjem u neku birtiju (uglavnom planinari i alpinisti tamo vise, znamo se svi bar iz vidjenja) s majicom "linux - the choice of the gnu generation", stojim za sankom i pricam s frendom, pita jedan "otkud ti majica"... malo poslije prolazi drugi i pita: "redhat ili debian", nakon nekog vremena prolazi treci: "i ? koja je najbolja distribucija ?" :)
<obruT> svi znaju za linux :P luzeri :)
<dodobas> obruT: vrijeme je netBsd :)
<igustin> dodobas: wrong
<igustin> dodobas: Hurd!
<igustin> obruT: slično meni s kapom na kojoj je samo pingvin ;)
<obruT> dodobas: netbsd rulez, imam na par masina
<dodobas> ok... idem stavit archhurd :P
<igustin> obruT: to što to čudo radi na 656752 procesora mi ne pomaže puno ako nema drivera za normalne potrebe :/
<Mmike> a i di ces nac tol'ko procesora
<obruT> radi sav egzoticni hardver, ovaj mainstream ne radi :P
<Mmike> obruT, tvoja izjava (planinarska) je vec skupila 4 lajka na facebooku :)
<obruT> kakva izjava ? :P
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae174/nicklemen/halt-hammer-zeit.jpg
<BotaniCar> Jesam pozdravio ? Nisam ! Bok, junaci ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> djesi
<SilverSpace> sale: bome si ti dobro pocistio prevode 
<SilverSpace> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html#
<Mmike> http://www.dvwa.co.uk/
<BotaniCar> ahahaha @ DVWa :) 
<BotaniCar> izvrsno !
<ivoks> igustin: lose
<ivoks> igustin: agonija jos traje
<ivoks> igustin: u principu cu reinstalirati stroj i podatke prekopirati
<ivoks> kontroler jednostavno odbija importirati raid polje na kojem se nalazi bas sve
<ivoks> a stari kontroler, otkako sam ubacio novi, cini se radi bez problema
<igustin> ivoks: i ostavit ćeš stari?
<igustin> ivoks: nisi razmišljao o drugom kontroleru?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> kako napraviti 10ak random fileova, random velicine, random sadrzaja?
<BotaniCar> i razlicite ekstenzije ? 
<igustin> Mmike: dd + random (+mktemp)
<obruT> ne znam cemu komplicirat i ne napisat u nekom skriptnom jeziku python/perl
<igustin> zato što je bash oneliner brže i jednostavnije?
<ivoks> igustin: pa uzeo sam drugi kontroler
<ivoks> igustin: fora je sto je novi kontroler prepoznao jedan LUN, a drugi nije
<igustin> ivoks: drugi proizvođač, tipa Adaptec
<ivoks> a stari vidi obrnuto
<ivoks> i onak... popizditis
<igustin> ne za spasit ovo, nego za sigurniju budućnost
<ivoks> igustin: ma za buducnost samo 3ware
<ivoks> nabijem LSI
<ivoks> da stvar bude gora, LSI je kupio 3ware
<ivoks> i vidim da stavljaju 3ware chipove u kontrolere iz gornjeg razreda
<ivoks> a kad sam ja govorio da je 3ware cijelo desetljece ispred LSI-a, kre mi se smijao
<ivoks> 'nije enterprise'
<igustin> Mmike: npr. for((i=0;i<10;++i)); do random -e 1000; s=$?; dd if=/dev/urandom of=`mktemp` count=1 bs=$s; done
<igustin> Mmike: a ti dodaj k, m...
<obruT> i instaliraj bsdgames paket ak nemas :)
<SilverSpace> ono kad ti dode opomena za racun koji si vec platio. grrrrrrrrrrr
<Mmike> for nf in {1..10}; do dd bs=1024 count=$RANDOM skip=$RANDOM if=/dev/urandom of=test.file.$nf; done
<igustin> Mmike: :) well done
<Mmike> ovaj skip, doduse, ne treba :)
<Mmike> tak je to kad kopipejstas :0
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> kisa
<BotaniCar> kissi kissi i tebi :) 
<BotaniCar> i mwa mwa 
<BotaniCar> i XD
<BotaniCar> swatko
<BotaniCar> i kaj sve vec klinci danas ne pishu :)
<SilverSpace> :))
<hbogner> je bas se nasla dva klinca
<igustin> prije djed i unuk
<SilverSpace> HTC One X u vip_u
<SilverSpace> od danas
<ivoks> ma jebo htc
<ivoks> uzet cu si lumniu
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> -n
<jelly> jel to windows foun?
<igustin> je
<jelly> izgleda ok
<igustin> ivoks: pogotovo je dobar deal sada kada Nokia opet iskazuje gubitke
<igustin> jelly: fenomenalno, najbolji Windows Phone ikad
<BotaniCar> e,da, lumnia <3
<igustin> ?
<igustin> bez 'n'
<jelly> limunia
<igustin> :)
<ivoks> igustin: znas kaj cu ti reci...
<igustin> nemoj :)
<ivoks> igustin: jesi imao bilo kakav wp u ruci i radio na njemu?
<ivoks> ove novije, naravno
<igustin> nisam, ali nebitno za poantu
<ivoks> uopce nije los...
<jelly> \lumnia/
<igustin> jesam li rekao da je loš?
<ivoks> lumnia, zato sto sam siguran da je bolje izradjen od htca :)
<jelly> meni je i windows mobile 6 bio dobar ;-)
<ivoks> htc je smece, bez obzira na OS koji se gore nalazi
<ivoks> idealno bi bilo da nadjem nokiu n9
<jelly> jel ima ta lumnia sa qwerty tastaturom
<ivoks> ma nema telefona s tipkovnicom vise
<jelly> eh, jebo
<ivoks> ako nadjes, vici
<igustin> nadam se da ipak ima
<jelly> ivoks: HTC :-D
<ivoks> danas se telefoni rade samo za hipstere
<BotaniCar> Pishem mail nokiJi da rebrandiraju taj telefon, i da nece valjati bez "n"
<ivoks> i ekipu koja koristi instagram :D
<ivoks> wp7 nije tako los
<ivoks> nije pretjerano upotrebljiv, ali sam iznenadjen kako je MS to dobro (dizajnerski) napravio
<igustin> i to je jedina prednost, trenutno
<ivoks> radi gladje i od iOS-a
<igustin> nema aplikacija i teško će stići ostale, security upitan, kasno došao, budućnost Nokie i suradnje s MS upitni...
<igustin> a samo GUI/dizajn neće pridobiti toliko korisnika, osim onih core MS fanboyeva
<ivoks> tako je nekoc govorio Apple
<igustin> masa MS ljudi i dalje preferira iPhone u odnosu na ovo
<ivoks> igustin: ne postoje MS ljudi
<igustin> ivoks: tako predviđa većina analitičara
<ivoks> postoje samo Linux ljudi
<ivoks> ostalo su samo ljudi
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> ljude nije briga za nase podjele
<igustin> o postoje, i te kako postoje
<ivoks> i boli i neka stvar je li dole andorid ili wp
<SilverSpace> vise manje
<igustin> o kako se varaš
<ivoks> mislis?
<ivoks> evo, gledam 4 ljudi oko sebe
<SilverSpace> nisu vise ljudi bedasti 
<ivoks> niti jedan ne zna kako se zove OS koji imaju na telefonu
<ivoks> jedna je srednjoskolka
<ivoks> drugi je nezaposleni
<ivoks> treci je poslovnjak
<ivoks> cetvrta je radnica u bolnici
<igustin> pa pričao s tim ljudima, dio njih nema se namjeru maknuti s iPhone/iPad, a dio njih će uzeti bilo što s Win
<ivoks> jedini koji nesto zna o OS-u na telefonu sam ja
<ivoks> baterija mi pri kraju
<ivoks> idem do ureda, nadam se da mi je HEP restorao struju
<jelly> igustin: pa iPhoneu nis ne fali
<igustin> jelly: pa ne, jesam li rekao da fali?
<jelly> ergo, zasto bi se maknuli sa istog
<ivoks> svima fali i nikome nis ne fali
<ivoks> to je samo trziste :)
<igustin> jelly: zato što dio zatucanih MS-ovac hoće isključivo Win phone
<jelly> meni "fali" cisco vpn support na Androidu < 4 pa se ne bunim
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bodybulderica-otkriva-zasto-je-vec-devet-godina-sama---zbog-svog-izgleda-tesko-pronalazim-decke-/1021254/
<ivoks> isus...
<jelly> igustin: interesantno, dobar dio zatucanih MS-ovaca ovdje u firmu hoće isključivo Blackberry
<ivoks> pa daj stani pred zrcalo zeno
<ivoks> puno ekipe brije na blackberry
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol 
<ivoks> zato jer misle da se samo s BB-om moze citati email
<jelly> heh, teta izgleda ko da je fotosopirana
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jedini decko kojeg ta moze uloviti biti ce homoseksualac
<jelly> comment Ivan Ivančić - a brate radije bi nevena ciganovića natega nego ovo čudovište
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> to i velim
<SilverSpace> ivoks: naci ce i ona svog crnca/bosanca bez brige
<ivoks> ma hoce...
<ivoks> imat ce sanse kad bude stara i to se sve objesi
<ivoks> pa ce izgledati kao vrsnjaci joj
<ivoks> e, onda ce imati sansi
<jelly> http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2012/04/lotus-protests-mercedes-front-wing/
<igustin> jelly: pa slažem se, problem je usko gledanje
<igustin> jelly: ja ne patim za Androidom, ali ne znam zašto bih npr. uzeo Lumiu?
<igustin> prije bih uzeo iPhone
<hbogner> ivoks, kodi na #linux.hr kre taman prica o LSI :D
<igustin> ne samo da priča
<igustin> nego hvali ;)
<igustin> Å¡ora! Å¡ora!
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> hbogner: di je kodi ne vidim ga!
<hbogner> jelly, tipfeler
<hbogner> kodi=odi
<hbogner> sorry
 * jelly razocaran
<BotaniCar> ja sam razocaran sam sobom, ima HR kanal na ovom serveru na kojem nisam :)
<igustin> btw, ako nekoga zanima C++11 ima uskoro predavanje o tom jeziku
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ima ih jos :D
<BotaniCar> hbogner: znam, znam, ali ih dobro skrivaju od mene :)
<hbogner> jel volis karte, prostorne podatke, princip wikipedije?
<BotaniCar> da mi je znat o cem hbogner prica :)
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/
<hbogner> iam hr ekipa
<igustin> BotaniCar: pusti, to je OSM sekta
<hbogner> ha ha ha igustin 
<igustin> BotaniCar: a on je biskup kod njih
<hbogner> evanjdjelje po osm-u
<BotaniCar> iduce kaj bum cul je da hbogner programira u COBOLu :) 
<hbogner> uvjek vrbujemo nove clanove
<igustin> BotaniCar: drugi idu od vrata do vrata, hbogner ide od kanala do kanala
<igustin> BotaniCar: prije u osm.net
<hbogner> haha ha
<hbogner> hare rama hare osm
<BotaniCar> idem delat nekaj kaj je neovisno o OSu :) l8r :)
<hbogner> blah, nije zainteresiran
<BotaniCar> Kak cu bit, nema zenskih grudi na kartama :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<igustin> ali ima žena koje slijed OSM puteve ;)
<hbogner> tako je, tako sam ja sve usmjerio prema mojoj lokaciji
<hbogner> a one jadnje sljede navigaciju
<ivoks> hbogner: neka
<ivoks> hbogner: kaj, blizi se kraj tvojem 3. desetljecu?
<hbogner> ivoks, 31
<ivoks> tj... vec si ti godinu iza toga
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa stariji si od mene :D
<igustin> hbogner: pih, starac
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> ali zato imam vise kose, ako nista
<ivoks> je, moja nema gdje vise rasti :)
<igustin> lol
<hbogner> i vise ispita :(
<ivoks> ispita?
<hbogner> chus te danas spominjala
<ivoks> kaj si ti jos student?
<ivoks> da, bio sam na GF-u
<hbogner> ispita za polozit
<hbogner> je to isto rekla, da danas svi u zgradi
<hbogner> ivoks, da, jos 4 ispit amoram rjesit
<hbogner> bljak
<igustin> btw... mene su učili da kad završiš FER postaješ 3Ć = ćelav, ćorav i ćaknut
<hbogner> haha ha
<hbogner> ivoks je celav i caknut, ja sam corav i caknut :D
<hbogner> ali nijedan nije fer :D
<hbogner> mi smo samo 2c
<igustin> ivoks: nisi još potpisao pristupnicu udruzi ćelavih?
<hbogner> caknuti jer se tolko zahebavamo s gf-ovima
<ivoks> ioc0 vol_id 2 type IM, 2 phy, 931 GB, state DEGRADED, flags ENABLED RESYNC_IN_PROGRESS
<ivoks> vec 24h
<ivoks> jebemti LSI da ti jebem
<igustin> ivoks: ->trash
<hbogner> igustin, kaj nije fora pratit kanale i misljenja paralelno :D
<ivoks> da sam znao da novi LSI nece znati procitati te LUN-ove, ne bi ni uzeo LSI
<igustin> ali hvala ti Å¡to si podijelio to iskustvo
<ivoks> ma uvijek sam mrzio taj LSI
<igustin> i spasio tuđe živote
<ivoks> mozda i nisam objektivan
<ivoks> ali sa 3wareom nikad nikakvih problema
<ivoks> nikad
<igustin> kaže kre da LSI ima skupe modele koji su super, problem su ovi low-end
<ivoks> a valjda ih imam 20 naokolo
<ivoks> igustin: ti skupi imaju 3ware chipove
<igustin> tko dila 3ware? ili su ti svi onboard
<ivoks> 3ware nije on board
<ivoks> http://www.lsi.com/products/storagecomponents/Pages/6GBSATA_SASRAIDCards.aspx
<ivoks> sve ovo... 9xxx, to je sve 3ware
<ivoks> kre pojma nema :)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> to ću mu reći, samo da znaš :P :D
<ivoks> samo daj
<igustin> ček, to znači da je LSI kupio 3ware ili što? :S
<ivoks> mozes mu odmah i pejstati link
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> management software za 3ware je isto vrh
<ivoks> dobijem proljev kad vidim mgmgrmgrmrgm il kak se vec zove
<igustin> imaš iskustva s Adaptecom?
<ivoks> samo sa scsi kontrolerom
<ivoks> i to od prije 10ak godina :)
<Mmike> kaj fali tw_cliju
<Mmike> super je :)
<ivoks> tw_cli je savrsen
<ivoks> http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/tw_cli.8.html
<ivoks> i 3dm je iznenadjujuce upotrebljiv za web management raid kontrolera
<ivoks> http://linux-blog.anracom.com/__oneclick_uploads/2008/11/3dm2_1.jpeg
<ivoks> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v150/aznhomig/LAME.png
<ivoks> http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2006/12/13/pci-express-sata-raid-controllers-for-smb-servers/amcc-3ware-create-1.gif
<ivoks> http://www.takajun.net/pc/081118/888-5l.gif
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> kopiram nekompresirany msqyldump od 400 gigabajta
<Mmike> sa jednog hostinga na drugi
<Mmike> i kao, -z
<Mmike> u rsyncu
<Mmike> bolje neg da gzipam tamo pa odgzipavam tu
<Mmike> i ide, 10MB/sec
<Mmike> ajde, reko, neka
<Mmike> ma, reko, idem probat bez -z
<Mmike> ide 80MB/sec :)
<ivoks> www.google.hr ima sadržaj s web-lokacije ehakkaz.ru za koju se zna da distribuira zlonamjerni softver. Vaše računalo može dobiti virus ako posjetite tu web-lokaciju.
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> sami sebe su tagali
<ivoks> http://www.calligra-suite.org/
<ivoks> bas da vidimo
<ivoks> imam direrktorij Diplomski na 101 mjesu na disku... svi prazni
<igustin> nisi još počeo pisati ga?
<ivoks> ma jesam
<ivoks> imam cover page
<SilverSpace> G+ se promjenio
<BotaniCar> G+ ?
<jelly> fejs--
<jelly> tj. fejs kojeg skoro niko ne koristi
<BotaniCar> ahh. siguran sam da imam account i na tom chudu.
<jelly> etovidis
<SilverSpace> jelly: ? kak ne koristi 
<BotaniCar> vec 20 min klikam po onim googlefightsima, zakaj si mi to pokazao :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/04/12/further-ubuntu-accomplishments-progress/
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad odustanes od tog, posaljem tvtropes link <g>
<BotaniCar> jelly: drag si mi i sve to, al nemoj brate, kostat ces me posla :)
<jelly> mozda na to i ciljam?! 
<BotaniCar> znam da je u ISKONu gadno, ali sam siguran da ti je placa veca neg meni :) 
 * jelly uvjeren da BotaniCar ima bar 15kkn placu ;-)
<BotaniCar> A ako me mislis maknuti s IRCa, zamisli da sam nezaposlen,s internetom u kuci :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: znam da odishem dojmom kompetentnosti, no nije kompenzirano materijalnim :D
<jelly> pih!
 * BotaniCar uvjeren da bi jelly morao biti u pravu gornjom izjavom
<BotaniCar> i pri tom nisam mislio na "pih" :)
<jelly> tusirat se svaki dan, pa neces toliko odisat
<BotaniCar> no, bila placa kakva bila, bar uvijek ima kave :)
<jelly> a kod nas se kava placa...
<BotaniCar> jedno sam se vrijeme tusirao svaki dan, onda sam skuzio da bi se zena sexala ako to radim 
<BotaniCar> logicno, ukinuo sam i pranje i brijanje jaja
<jelly> sorry, lazem, ima free nes classic i obicna kava, a kolegice i kolege iz susjednog odjela svaki dan skuhaju finu tursku
<BotaniCar> aww, jos da ujutro dobijes i kroasan, milina :)
<BotaniCar> kak mene moj shef iznova odusevljava .. 
<jelly> jebaga TSM
<BotaniCar> pricamo o nek'im novim serverima i velim mu da ne bi da opet kupujemo intel brandirane servere , i predlozim mu supermicro
<jelly> *blink*
<BotaniCar> i lik actualy zna za firmu 
<jelly> kod mene je pravilo: nikad vise supermicro
<BotaniCar> o jel ? zakaj ?
<jelly> remote management je sugav ili nepostojec
<BotaniCar> nije mi nuzno, ima jos kaj ?
<jelly> to je otprilike to... za tu cijenu su ok
<jelly> ne zelim sjedati u auto i vozit u serversku kad se server ili OS zblesi
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa ima ipmi
<ivoks> osim ak ne skrtaris... ima i HP servera koji nemaju iLO
<jelly> ivoks: fuj
<BotaniCar> to je ok, nish ne velim. Mi th servera bumo imali malo, i u sali u kojoj placamo njihove operatere da mi odu pogledati kad mi stroj ispadne, pa mi je bitniji faktor koliko sam server kosta .. 
<ivoks> kaj fuj?
<ivoks> serial over lan
<jelly> fuj hp bez ilo
<jelly> what's the bloody point
<ivoks> supermicro mozes sloziti takav server s 3ware kontrolerom, ipmi karticom, plocetinom samo takvom u barem 30% cijene nekog 'brand' servera
<jelly> ak mogu prek ipmi-ja bootati sa iso imagea, power cycleati i vidjet dal je krepao disk ili baterija, super
<jelly> ak ne mogu, radije cu platiti vise
<ivoks> pa zasto ne bi mogao?!
<ivoks> pa kaj ti mislis koji protokol koristi dellov DRAC?
<ivoks> https://www.colounlimited.com/ipmi
<jelly> nemam pojma, 0 iskustva sa Dellom
<jelly> jel uopce imaju distributera i servis u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> supermicro?
<ivoks> ja sam uvijek kupovao u lab2000
<ivoks> za servis ne znam, nikad niti jedan nije riknuo
<ivoks> sto ne mogu reci za HP :)
<ivoks> a niti dell 
<ivoks> iako ih imam nemjerljivo manje od supermicra
<ivoks> jos ako ubacis untura tyan plocu
<ivoks> ma kakav hp, covjece... :)
<jelly> fak to, meni je hp super
<BotaniCar> jelly, i ja supermicro u LABu uzimam, ne znam za druge
<jelly> serviseri su im kompetentni
<jelly> sorry, tehnicari koji izadju na teren
<ivoks> http://www.supermicro.com/products/nfo/IPMI.cfm
<ivoks> SSH based SOL
<ivoks> to, koliko ja znam, nema niti jedan HP
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> "moj je veci" "moj je tvrdji" .. 
<ivoks> nemoj da te strpam u kos s kreom :)
<BotaniCar> da se ima para, ja bi samo intelove servere kupovao, no kako smo vodjeni "politikom popluna" ..
<ivoks> ma nije vec/tvrdji, nego... ipmi mnogi smatraju inferiornim dracu ili ilou
<ivoks> a npr., drac je ipmi
<ivoks> a ilo je nespretan
<ivoks> (imho)
<ivoks> svakako nije inferioran :)
<BotaniCar> Ne volim spretno/nespretno jednostavno/komplicirano komparacije. Stvar je u tim usporedbama koliko onaj koji usporedjuje radi na cemu 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa slazem se...
<ivoks> ja kazem da mi je nestpretan jer moram traziti alate za upravljanje serverom
<ivoks> ili koristiti browser
<ivoks> a supermicro, dell, stogod, kontroliram sa ipmitool
<ivoks> koji je u svakoj distri
<ivoks> a to onda mozes skriptirati i slagati kaj god hoces
<Mmike> ivoks, i? caligra? 
<ivoks> Mmike: ah, dobro da si me podsjetio :)
<BotaniCar> nda, jel caligra kompatabilna s MS ofizom ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mislis na office open format?
<Mmike> ilo, kaj je to?
<Mmike> pravi igraci imaju KVMove koji imaju internet na sebi
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, trenutno ne postoji niti jedan office suite koji u potpunosti podrzava office open; pa cak ni ms office
<BotaniCar> ivoks: formuliraj pitanje kako ti je lakse, mogu li MS office generirane dokumente otvoriti a da mi prijelomi, formule u xelicama i to ne budu zbrckani? 
<ivoks> Mmike: ipmi/ilo je puno vise od kvm-a
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to ne radi dobro niti izmedju razlicitih verzija officea
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jer svaka verzija ima drugaciji zapis, a isti nastavak (.docx)
<SilverSpace> evo google voli unity :) http://is.gd/PHePYS
<igustin> ivoks: točno
<jelly> ivoks: sto je "SOL"?
<igustin> mislim na "ne postoji niti jedan office suite koji u  potpunosti podrzava office open; pa cak ni ms office
<igustin> "
<ivoks> jelly: serial over lan
<jelly> ivoks: ah, prek ssh imas pristup na virtual serial port i na konzolu, ak ti treba
<ivoks> Mmike: izgleda dobro an velikom ekranu
<ivoks> Mmike: prilagodjeno je sirokim ekranima (toolbar je sa strane)
<jelly> ivoks: od iLO2 na dalje (~2005)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja koristim onaj freemind za mindmape opako, al' je zastario nekako, pa mi se ovo cini skroz zgodnim
<Mmike> ivoks, izjeb kompajliranje i to?
<ivoks> kompajliranje?
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, ilo/ipmi je sasvim nepotreban ako imas taj KVM
<Mmike> ivoks,  pa kaj ne pise ad samo source mosh skinut?
<ivoks> Mmike: kak resetiras server? kak mountas iso/floppy?
<ivoks> Mmike: 12.04 ima pakete... a vidio sam i ppa za 11.10
<ivoks> jelly: dakle, ista stvar...
<Mmike> ivoks, kroz KVM
<Mmike> ivoks, sve kroz KVM
<ivoks> Mmike: onda to nije KVM, vec BMC
<Mmike> ivoks, ak bas moram, naravno
<Mmike> BMC?
<ivoks> i vrlo vjerojatno koristis IPMI, samo to ne znas :D
<Mmike> ne, ne koristim IMPI, znam to vrlo dobro :)
<ivoks> nego sta koristis?
<Mmike> imam i IPMI, al' ne koristim
<Mmike> KVM pizdu mater
<ivoks> odes na web stranicu i klikas
<Mmike> neki dellov, los
<igustin> Inspektori u .ba savjetuju da pređete na Linux ili FreeDOS http://is.gd/z1XuDc
<Mmike> ne odem na web stranicu i ne klikam :)
<ivoks> 16:05 < ivoks> a npr., drac je ipmi
<ivoks> drac je dellov 'ilo'
<ivoks> to nije KVM
<ivoks> KVM je samo dio mogucnosti
<Mmike> kaj je bmc?
<ivoks> hardver koji zivi nezavisno u tvom serveru
<ivoks> ima svoj pristup mrezi i, ponekad, svoje napajanje
<Mmike> ma kaj znaci kratica
<ivoks> b... management c...
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<Mmike> http://www.dell.com/ie/business/p/poweredge-2161ds/pd
<Mmike> to imam
<Mmike> stotine takvih
<Mmike> ili slicnih
<Mmike> to je KVM
<Mmike> tj, KVM switch
<ivoks> vidis one mrezne utore
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj ima su planu sutra? ja opet u gradu ujutro
<ivoks> tamo se upikavaju BMC-ovi
<ivoks> i onda imas jedan web interface putem kojeg upravljas razlicitim BMC-ovima
<ivoks> preko IPMI-a
<Mmike> ne, ivoks
<Mmike> nemas
<Mmike> nikakav ipmi
<ivoks> Mmike: znam o cem pricam
<Mmike> hbogner, nista
<ivoks> ne slusas ti mene :)
<Mmike> ivoks, vidim :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti znas kak meni izgleda oprema s kojom radim :)
<ivoks> ti odes na web stranicu (ili imas klijenta)
<jelly> base mgt card?
<ivoks> i tamo pikas server s kojim zelis raditi
<ivoks> i sve sto ti pikas se pretvara u IPMI protokol prema BMC-u na serveru
<ivoks> tj., u serveru
<Mmike> ivoks, wrong
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> neka :)
<ivoks> nego sto je upiknuto u switch?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zanimljivo 
<ivoks> sad ces ti meni objasniti, a ja radim s ljudima koji rade te switcheve :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: uh ne tebi
<ivoks> jelly: moguce
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, tvoja velicina je neupitna :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: zanimljivo
<ivoks> Mmike: drago mi je da se slazemo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da se slazemo :)
<Mmike> kako ono rece covjek: svaki unix sistemac misli da je najveci u svemiru
<Mmike> meni se samo neda objasnjavat da to nisi ti :)
<Mmike> (nego dakako, ja!)
<BotaniCar> nemam vremena da vas zasjenim :)
<Mmike> vratimo se mi na caligru
<Mmike> kak' si instalirao to, ima paket, ili?
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install calligra
<ivoks> na 12.04, da, ima paket (set paketa)
<Mmike> eh
 * Mmike je zaostao na 10.04
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 10.10
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ lsb_release -a | grep Rele
<Mmike> Release:	10.10
<ivoks> za to vise nema zakrpa
<jelly> lsb_release -r
<Mmike> ivoks, 'vise'
<Mmike> nema ih 2 dana :)
<Mmike> ili 3
<Mmike> jelly, :) huhmheh :) zasto, kad je ovo hackerskije! :) jos da vidim sa awkom sad neku, a? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: daj onda grep RELE /etc/lsb-release
<ivoks> brze je :)
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$  grep RELE /etc/lsb-release
<Mmike> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
<jelly> Mmike: cat je isto hackerski alat, sigurno mozes ubaciti bar dva komada u taj command line
<Mmike> dobro, dobro
<Mmike> al' nema awka :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> fakat moram upgradeirat
<Mmike> i to ovaj vikend
 * Mmike ne voli upgradeirat :/
<jelly> ko voli
<jelly> ne znam sta cu s ovom samba rupom, treba backportat na debian 5
<jelly> da ne bi neki nadobudni zaposlenik provalio na linux kantu ;-)
<hbogner> Mmike, Release:	10.04
<hbogner> Release:	8.04 -> server :D
<igustin> ivoks: http://is.gd/cCkm9v <- nice ;)
<ivoks> pa to je bilo ocekivano
<sale> plop :-) http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/hr
<Mmike> the open source cloud operating system.
<Mmike> with all the fog and the steam!
<Mmike> sale, di skripi, sto treba, viic
<hbogner> vidi se pad neprevedenih poruka
<hbogner> pretpostavljam da je to dobrim djelom tvoje djelo :D
<sale> Mmike: sortiraj 'untranslated message count' on min. prema max. i kreni redom :-)
<sale> hbogner: ma jucer i prekjucer sam preletio listu najbitnijih paketa i azurirao ih
<SilverSpace> http://www.vjesnik.hr/
<sale> nisam za sve zasluzan, nekoliko korisnika je dobro prevelo dosta stvari, tako da su samo potvrdeni njihovi prijevodi
<SilverSpace> sale: uh dobro je
<Mmike> sale, passhphrase? lozinka?
<sale> Mmike: da
<SilverSpace> preskocili smo kmere
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> "AT&T, Canonical, HP, IBM, Nebula, Rackspace, Red Hat, SUSE and eleven other companies" ... team up against vmware
<jelly> winner, hopefully, the consumer
<SilverSpace> Last modified: zadnja ili posljedna 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ako se govori o vremenu izmjene, ni jedno
<jelly> ovisno o kontekstu, prijevod bi mogao biti "Izmijenjeno:" ili "Izmjena:" ili "Zadnja izmjena:" 
<Mmike> "Detecting link on ${interface}; please wait..."
<Mmike> sto je 'link;?
<jelly> http://www.blog.hr/print/id/119998/zadnje-ili-posljednje-vrijeme.html
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije posljednja, jer će ih vjerojatno biti još
<jelly> Mmike: fizički spoj na mrežu
<jelly> iso layer 1
<Mmike> jelly, a, wireless link?
<Mmike> bezicni fizicki spoj? :)
<jelly> fizicki u smislu iso layer 1
<jelly> kod wirelessa ti je fizicki link dodijeljeni dio frekventnog pojasa
<jelly> kod wirelessa osluskujes beacon od AP-a, i to je recimo ekvivalent
<jelly> Mmike: "prospoj" bi IMHO mogao biti prihvatljiv prijevod, ali treba vidjeti sto ostali OS-ovi i aplikacije koriste
<SilverSpace> jelly: to se vjerojatno radi o datumu neke datoteke dad je izmjena napravljena zadnja
<jelly> nemreš radit prijevod na "vjerojatno", treba vidit gdje se taj komad teksta koristi u sučelju
<jelly> neki dan smo kolega i ja gledali lokalizaciju Roundcubea koju je neko radio tako napamet, i ne znaš jel bi se hvatao za glavu ili smijao
<SilverSpace> da znam samo kaj nebi nikada tak zavrsio 
<sale> jelly: nisi vidio prijevod VLC-a? :-)
<jelly> SilverSpace: onda se nemoj time baviti, niko te ne tjera
<SilverSpace> zato kad ja u programu naletim na tako nesto nelogicno odem i zamjenim
<jelly> sale: nisam, obično trošim mplayer2 ili mplayer iz ljuske ;-)
<SilverSpace> iz skoljke :)
<sale> jelly: uglavnom, roundcube prijevod je goli quqi prema vlc-u :-)
<jelly> pa je, 80% je bilo ok
<Mmike> yes
<Mmike> porn.com odustaje od mongodb
<Mmike> skuzili su da ne valja :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sad im uvali postgresql :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> uvalio sam im redis upravo
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> youporn cijeli presao na redis
<dodobas> doduse ne znam sto ce im mongo...
<jelly> Mmike: "uvalio" u tvom kontekstu zvuci mnogo zabavno
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> nova tehnologija je uspjesno penetrirala
<jelly> Mmike je i sys.adm. i sys.anal. 
<dodobas> jos malo pa ce postati i BI. specialist
<Mmike> niste duhoviti
<Mmike> ja vam tu omogucujem da se ljepse zabavljate a
<Mmike> a vi tako
<SilverSpace> uzas kaj kanalizacija vani smrdi
<hbogner> SilverSpace, manje kakit pa ce manje smrdit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebeno vrijeme 
<jelly> moram priznat da je sieve skroz ok
 * jelly testira postfix content_filter sa sieve sintaksom
<ivoks> kaj vam bas sve moram pokazati? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno, ta ti si ivoks! :)
<Mmike> fakat je sieve super :)
 * Mmike se preporodio
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/cJPAUx
<ivoks> http://www.samba.org/samba/security/CVE-2012-1182
<ivoks> fun fun fun :)
<ivoks> tko ima file servere?
<Mmike> ja
<jelly-home> OLD!
<jelly-home> :-D
<Mmike> al' ne na internetu :)
<jelly-home> ha, Debian jos nije izdao paket za stable
<ivoks> nije nitko
<ivoks> sad su objavili
<ivoks> 'sad'
<ivoks> nema 24h
<jelly-home> uh... http://lwn.net/Articles/491516/ veli 48 sati
<jelly-home> ergo: OLD! :-)
<Mmike> 2:3.5.6~dfsg-3squeeze6
<Mmike> moja nije ranjiva :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2012-1182
<jelly-home> čitaj šta piše crvenim
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma ne vjerujem ja njima, pa svasta pise na tom internetu
<Mmike> <g>
<Mmike> jelly, znam, seruckam
<Mmike> srecom, nije na internetu
<Mmike> trebam neki multicast rsync
<Mmike> mrsync se cini old
<Mmike> flamethrower
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/978458
 * jelly-home se pita koliko je komplikovano joinati sambu i koju u Win 2008 R2 domenu
<jelly-home> korisnicima je komplikovano pamtiti poseban password za pristup jednom shareu na linuxu
<ivoks> pa zar ldap ne radi?
<ivoks> mislim da cak ima 'ads' auth method
<ivoks> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/passdb.html#id2593073
<ivoks> http://itscblog.tamu.edu/joining-samba-to-a-windows-2008-r2-domain/
<ivoks> kopiram s ovih diskova vec 3 sata
<ivoks> 70Gb
<ivoks> tek sam na 49Gb
<ivoks> GB
<jelly-home> sto ih nisi dd-ao u komadu
<ivoks> zelim clean start
<ivoks> jer se bojim da ce se kontroler opet izbezumit ako ddam natrag ono sto i prije nije mogao citati
<jelly-home> bar ces defragmentirati particiju ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks, cim kopiras to?
<Mmike> mislim 3 sata za 40 gigabajta
<jelly-home> ima puno fajlova i stari disk
<jelly-home> ili... usb
<ivoks> puno maildirova
<ivoks> a kontroler za koji znam da ne radi kako bi trebao :)
<ivoks> kopiram rsyncom
<ivoks> dakle, rijec je o hrpetini datoteka
<Mmike> import 340 GB mysql dumpa - pv mi kaze da ce trajati jos 45 sati :/
<Mmike> root@ded1203:/home/reflected/lb-sshlink/a39-stuxx# pv mydirtyhobby.sql | mysql mydirtyhobby
<Mmike> 5.47GB 2:15:30 [ 134kB/s] [===>                                                                                      ]  5% ETA 42:47:45
<Mmike> porazno :/
<Mmike> 140 kb/s
<jelly-home> a COPY nista?
<jelly-home> er, ne copy, LOAD DATA INFILE 
<jelly-home> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/insert-speed.html
 * jelly-home nema pojma o mysqlu
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> poznanica narucila skateboard na amazonu
<ivoks> dosao je fingerboard :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/469714_385570421473448_100000614794610_1230270_1079177081_o.jpg
<SilverSpace> uzas
<ivoks> ili je samo mislila da je narucila pravi skate :)
<ivoks> ljudi ne citaju
<ivoks> 61Gb
<ivoks> jos malo...
<jelly-home> idem pitat bivseg kolegu jel mu to neka rodica
<ivoks> slovenka?
<jelly-home> pazi zemlja Slovenia, mobitel +38591 
<ivoks> slala je na adresu u sloveniji ocito
<ivoks> mislim da je cura iz rijeke
<SilverSpace> zavisi koliko je platila
<ivoks> nasa mlada borderica
<ivoks> http://www.skijanje.hr/snowboard/hr-scena/clanak/ana-rumiha?id=14555
<ivoks> op, iz zagreba
<ivoks> Sponzori?: Mater, otac i osiguravajuće društvo, u zadnje vrijeme se isprsilo.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvKqkKfxMjg
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa danas!
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> studentica ekonomije snimila film o tome kako je tesko dobiti posao u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> pa zar ih na toj ekonomiji ne uce da trziste odredjuje zahtjeve; faks ti nista ne znaci ako nisi potrebna trzistu
<ivoks> a barem tih ekonomista ima na burzi pun kufer
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa zato je i snimila film, da se bolje proda
<jelly-home> DUH
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> gledam statistiku, najvise ekonomista na burzi
<ivoks> cak vise nego gradjevinara
<ivoks> koji su prakticki nestali u ovoj krizi
<jelly-home> di su nestali
<ivoks> firme su propale
<ivoks> a ljudi zavrsili na burzi
<jelly-home> ah.
<jelly-home> jos kad im drzava i banke ne bi omogucavale da drze cijene nekretnina do neba
<ivoks> pa ne drze to gradjevinari
<ivoks> lol...
<ivoks> pa banke rade zgrade
<ivoks> gradjevinari ih samo grade
<ivoks> 66G
<ivoks> jos malo
<ivoks> imamo 54 nezaposlena rudara
<ivoks> um... nije li vrijeme za prekvalifikaciju?
<ivoks> diplomiranih ekonomista na burzi - 12000
<ivoks> pa to je, sta, 5 generacija na faksu?
<ivoks> 6?
<ivoks> i taj faks i dalje upisuje ljude?
<hbogner> i to tisuce
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i to samo u zagrebu tisue
<ivoks> gotovo!
<ivoks> joj, mulac
<ivoks> nisam si skinuo iso
<jelly-home> ivoks: a kome ih grade?
<ivoks> jelly-home: vjeruj mi, sad ih ne grade :)
<jelly-home> ali drze cijenu.
<ivoks> pa drze
<ivoks> jer banke mogu izdrzati krizu
<jelly-home> %$@#, trebao sam otvoriti banku i musti klijente, a ne ovako
<jelly-home> majkemi prebacit cu se u ovu islamsku i s njima se klanjati kamenu
<ivoks> vec sam lud...
<ivoks> jesam li sve prebacio
<ivoks> home, root, opt, var, etc
<ivoks> srv
<jelly-home> koristis /srv? :-)
<ivoks> naravno
<SilverSpace> dvaput mjeri jedanput rezi :)
<jelly-home> triput sijecem, opet kratko
<ivoks> mislim da imam sve
<ivoks> i drzim fige da mi usb disk sad ne rikne :)
<jelly-home> imas original ;-)
<jelly-home> osim kad ces sad rebuildati array na iste diskove...
<jelly-home> s/kad/ak/
<ivoks> nda... vidis...
<ivoks> mozda bi mogao buildati array u degraded modu
<SilverSpace> pali me ovaj HTC One X samo kaj mi je to puno novaca
<jelly-home> za sto ti treba?
<hbogner> e kaj koristite za printscreen?
<hbogner> koji app
<jelly-home> na xfceu "scrot", na kde-u sto god dodje s njim
<hbogner> ma na androidu :D
<hbogner> nisam dobro ostavio pitanje :D
<jelly-home> zasto... bi imao screenshot saver na telefonu
<hbogner> ma ne saver
<hbogner> nego ako hocu napravit screenshot ekrana
<jelly-home> da, i snimiti ga negdje
<hbogner> negdje=lokalno na mob
<jelly-home> hbogner: dakle snimiti!  screenshot saver. ;-)
<hbogner> ahaaa 
<hbogner> ok i tak se zove app?
<obruT> jutro!
<CrazyLemon> ShootMe je kul za screnshot
<SilverSpace> hbogner: moras imati rootan mob
<CrazyLemon> ako imaš root naravno
<hbogner> SilverSpace, rootan je vec
<SilverSpace> obruT: jutro 
<obruT> ne znam jesam li vec pitao tu... jel treba kome 15" crt monitor, dam za dzabe...
<SilverSpace> ja nedvno odnio 17 u glomazni
<SilverSpace> i to trinitron
<SilverSpace> ShootMe je ok
<ivoks> znas kaj...
<ivoks> ide ovo na mdadm
<jelly-home> *snort*
<SilverSpace> odoh
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> dosta sam danas revidirao 
<hbogner> ivoks, to ono kaj pizdis s kontrolerima?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ovaj sad ne vidi diskove koje je vidio prije 5 minuta
<SilverSpace> sekiru uzmi 
<SilverSpace> odoh
<hbogner> djabe si kupovao kontrolere onda
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> nema drugog nacina nego preko kontrolera
<ivoks> veselje, 10.04.1 ne kuzi ovaj kontroler
<jelly-home> kak ne kuzi, nisu li i stari i novi grozno stari
<ivoks> ocito nisu
<ivoks> al barem ima nesto na lsi.com
<hbogner> aha, onda ok
<ivoks> ma... 12.04 cu staviti
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> bootaj 12.04, iskopiraj sve ostalo, ostavi taj kernel
<ivoks> zas... stavit cu 12.04
<jelly-home> ha gle, ak ti se da migrirat, jos bolje
<ivoks> nije to neki server...
<ivoks> nemam sta migrirati
<jelly-home> inconceivable
<ivoks> imam za migrirati libvirt xml
<ivoks> bind
<ivoks> i. to je to :)
<ivoks> sambu
<jelly-home> kao, sambu je lako migrirat na novu verziju
<jelly-home> 5 minuta posla!
<ivoks> vrijeme je za kavu
<hbogner> vrijeme je za spavanje a ne za kavu
<hbogner> laku noc
<jelly-home> eh, vrijeme je za nocne radove
<ivoks> kaj mi se pridruzujes :)
<jelly-home> ne, ovi su rezervirani jos ranije, ti si uljetio
<ivoks> ma nisam ni mislio da ces sada ici nesto raditi samo zato da mi radis drustvo :)
<jelly-home> treba obuc nesto za hladnu serversku
<ivoks> pazi sad ovo
<ivoks> deleteo sam one diskove
<ivoks> slozio ih ponovno u raid1
<ivoks> i sustav se buta s novog kontrolera
<jelly-home> jašta
<jelly-home> ček, sa podacima od prije?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> bar ne moraš migrirat
<ivoks> al mi je /srv sjeban
<ivoks> moram ga repairat
<ivoks> i onda samo syncat
<ivoks> i 10.04.4 ima driver za taj kontroler
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> nda... nece ici tako glatko
<ivoks> particija mi 'duza' od diska
<ivoks> da vidimo kako ce se to svidjeti XFS-u
<ivoks> ma... mkfs i idemo nanov
<ivoks> bitno da je sustav ziv :)
<ivoks> nis... ja sam gotov :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: uzivaj; idem doma
<zvacet> od danas imam problema promjenom veličine ikona u unity launcheru 
<zvacet> veličina se vratila na default ( od oka govoreći) i u CCS ne mogu promjeniti veličinu
<zvacet> ima li koga?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-13
<jelly-home> uživ uživ
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> F1
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: gledas
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<MmikeDOMA> sad sam se digo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> MyNOSQL -> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/MySQL-5-6-preview-introduces-a-NoSQL-interface-1519719.html
<vanja> pozz ekipi...molio bih jedan pocetnicki savjet za gparted ako moze 
<vanja> trenutno sam na liveCD...stavljam jos jedan disk na kantu, pa bih sa staroga skinuo neke particije sa gparded
<vanja> pokusavam na gpartedu odraditi merge kako bih povecao home particiju, al mi gparted neda, nego mi samo ostavlja shrinkano kao unallocated
<MmikeDOMA> merge? 
<MmikeDOMA> nisam siguran da to moze
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<MmikeDOMA> mozes resize
<vanja> napravio sam to al mi ostaje unallocated
<Mmike> a, kakav ti je layout?
<vanja> tj, kako da povecam home particiju 
<vanja> 300 GB je hard, napravio sam cca 10etak particija
<vanja> neke sam planirao za virtualku, neke kao video particija i sad bih sve to pripojio home
<Mmike> da, ne mozes to
<Mmike> moras ih obrisati
<Mmike> i home povecati
<vanja> hvala Mike..eto to sam i pokusao, gparted veli da ne mogu brisati particije koje imaju sda veci od 10, tj da uh moram unmount, ali na liveCD mi neda unmount
<vanja> vratio se na ubuntu, unmountao sam ih, te ponovo kad dignem live one su mountane i ne mogu onda nista
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> LVM drugi put, LVM
<SilverSpace> ha
<Mmike> ma kakav lvm :)
<Mmike> drugi put nemoj 10 patricija napravit
<ivoks> ak ti treba 10 particija
<ivoks> onda ti treba LVM
<Mmike> vanja, pa umountaj na livecdu
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, ak ti treba 10 particija onda nes jako krivo radis
<Mmike> lvm ti treba - nikad :)
<Mmike> (ok, snapshotting)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ocito nikad nisi koristio virtualne sustave
<vanja> neda mi...dakle opcija je nedostupna, tj zatamljena
<Mmike> ivoks, ma ja ti slabo kompjutere opce koristim :) samo baze podataka :)
<Mmike> vanja, udjes u terminal, postanes root, i kazes 'umount /dev/sda33' ili koji vec?
<ivoks> Mmike: onda se ne mjesaj tamo di ti nije mjesto :)
<Mmike> ivoks, za neke stvari 'by heart' znas da su pogresne :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<vanja> hocu li to moci preko livea, pretpostavljam da ne
<Mmike> vanja, hoces, naravno
<vanja> u root preko terminala idem sa sudo i
<vanja> jel tako 
<Mmike> mozes, da: sudo -s
<Mmike> ili: sudo -i
<ivoks> vanja: za virtualke obavezno koristi lvm, tako da svaka virtualka ima svoj block device
<Mmike> ili sudo /bin/bash :)
<Mmike> nemoj koristiti LVM, ne slusaj ivoksa
<Mmike> ivoks jako puno zna, pa onda malo pretjeruje sa savjetima nekad
<ivoks> vanja: tada ces moci resizati diskove za virtualke, bez da se mrcvaris, kao sto to sad radis
<Mmike> kad se malo bolje upoznas sa ubuntuom onda pitaj ivoksa, jer ces onda moci razluciti sto je dobro a sto ne :)
<Mmike> ivoks, daj, covjece, ne plasi covjeka :)
<Mmike> vanja, iz livecdja bi morao moci i na irc doci
<Mmike> ha! imam i rimu!
<ivoks> vanja: slusaj mmike, koji od SQL-a nije dalje prdnuo ili mene, koji radim s virtualkama svaki dan, 15h na dan :)
<Mmike> odem na ovaj vipstand
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> puko mi monitor
<Mmike> ivoks, daj se usuci malo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di gledas ti?
<SilverSpace> net
<SilverSpace> tv
<vanja> eto, ja pokusao iz terminala, terminal veli unmounted a gparted neda brisati particiju
<SilverSpace> ono kaj ti ne mozes uloviti
<Mmike> na vipstand nema?!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma mogu, al' mi u drugoj sobi
<Mmike> jos nisam kupio pci tv karticu
<Mmike> vanja, napisi: mount
<dodobas> Mmike: kako nema... pa tamo se gleda... iako su sad reklame :)
<Mmike> i pejstaj to sim
<vanja> please unmount anz logical partition having a number higher than 9
<Mmike> dodobas, a jesu? ok onda :)
<ivoks> vanja: u principu moras obrisati i home i sve particije koje zelis nadodati
<ivoks> vanja: onda moras kreirati novu home particiju koja ce pocinjati na istom mjestu
<ivoks> vanja: i biti veza za koliko zelis
<ivoks> vanja: onda moras resizati filesystem
<ivoks> da si korisio LVM, to si sve mogao online, bez live cd-a, za manje od 5 minuta
<vanja> budem probao sa ubuntua, pa ponovo na live
<Mmike> vanja, ne
<ivoks> ne mozes iz sustava
<Mmike> vanja, nemres sa ubuntua
<Mmike> moras s live CDa
<ivoks> ako ti je ta particija mountana, ne mozes
<Mmike> vanja, jel' imas na /home bitnih podataka?
<Mmike> vanja, de pejstaj 'mount' amo
<ivoks> zato pametni ljudi koriste LVM (da, ponovit cu to jos 1000x puta jer Mmike nikako da shvati)
<vanja> ma jok
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, ne koristis LVM, komplicira do bola, nepotreban je
<ivoks> sto tocno komplicira?
<Mmike> vanja, zasto? napisi: mount, i ono sto se ispise pasteaj tu
<vanja> ne kuzim za pejstanje mounta
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si bolestsan, ti volis ueber komplicirane stvari - slicno k'o pacemaker :)
<ivoks> vanja: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> valjda mislis da tak vise vrijedis, ne kuzim
<Mmike> vanja, copy-paste
<dodobas> Mmike: LVM bi trebao biti default...
<ivoks> Mmike: mi vec pol sata covjeku pokusavamo pomoci
<dodobas> bar dok btrfs ne bude default
<ivoks> Mmike: da je kroistio LVM, ne bi ni dosao na IRC
<ivoks> Mmike: i ti jos uvijek mislis da je komplicirano?
<ivoks> dodobas: slazem se, u ubuntuu i je ponudjeno po defaultu
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, ivoks, ti se pravis vazan, ja mu pokusavam pomoci :)
<Mmike> ivoks, velik si, svima nam je to jasno, ne moras to svaki dan iznova iskazivati.
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> lvm je komplikaicja ,nepotreba, pogotovo novom koristniku. jedna particija na disku - to je ono sto 99% korisnika 'po doma' zeli
<Mmike> eventualno jos jedna za swap
<ivoks> ?
<vanja> eto pejstao sam na link
<dodobas> Mmike: novi korisnici niti ne znaju sto su particije...
<ivoks> vanja: i sad pejstas link
<dodobas> a kamoli swap
<ivoks> mislim, reci da su particije komplikacija, ali da si korisnik treba napraviti swap...
<Mmike> dodobas, tako je. a LVM ce ih bas uveseliti :)
<vanja> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/927507/
<ivoks> LVM u ubuntu instaleru je kompliciran utoliko sto treba stisnuti ENTER kada dodjes na 'konfiguracija diska'
<dodobas> Mmike: shvati da nije do njih... nego do nas...
<Mmike> treba stavit 'ivoks approved' ili 'cool by ivoks' :)
<dodobas> da je na LVMu sad bi dobio rjesenje u dvije linije...
<ivoks> upravo tako
<dodobas> a ovako... to jos nisi niti napravio diagnstiku
<ivoks> vgextend, lvextend, resize2fs i bok
<ivoks> i to sve na zivom stroju
<Mmike> etoga! (cbi) :)
<Mmike> vanja, fdisk -l pejstni isto
<vanja> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/927512/
<vanja> gore mi je i win7
<SilverSpace> hebate f1 kad gume odreduju pobjednika
<ivoks> ovo jednostavno vapi za LVM-om :)
<vanja> prve dvije particije
<Mmike> dodobas, SilverSpace kaj se netko razletio jutros?
<ivoks> koja particija ti je home?
<vanja> sda6
<dodobas> Mmike, SilverSpace, 15stepeni je... nema gripa
<Mmike> vanja, pa, sto ce ti, pobogu, toliko patricija
<ivoks> a sta je sda5?
<vanja> root
<vanja> sa slashom
<ivoks> a sda3?
<vanja> cisti root
<ivoks> ?
<vanja> nemam hr na liveu sorry
<ivoks> kak mislis cisti root?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko vozis u kini?
<vanja> Aaaaa nemam na keyboardu cisti backslash
<vanja> dakle root particija
<ivoks> imas /
<ivoks> to ti je tipka lijevo od desnog shifta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne vozim nemam vise na cemu 
<ivoks> ok, znaci sda5 je /, sda6 je /home, a sda3?
<vanja> sda5 je backslash root
<vanja> sda3 je samo backslash
<Mmike> zove me sad frendica iz norveske
<Mmike> na skype
<vanja> sorryyyyy slash
<Mmike> i javi se i kaze 'nsam tebe htjela zvat'
<Mmike> pa koji fail :/
<Mmike> vanja, /root ? imas particiju koja se zove /root ?
<Mmike> jesi li siguran?
<vanja> da, onda je sda5
<ivoks> sigh, to je bilo nepotrebno...
<ivoks> takva ti particija ne treba inace
<vanja> hvala...nisam znam
<vanja> o
<ivoks> cek da vidim velicine tih particija
<ivoks> znaci, /home je oko 57GB?
<vanja> da
<vanja> sda9 je virtual
<vanja> 10 je video
<vanja> 11 je tzv misc
<vanja> to bih delatao
<ivoks> koliko su velike, da ne idem sad to racunati?
<vanja> 9 20 GB
<vanja> 10 33 GB
<vanja> 11 10 GB
<ivoks> znaci, vise nego /home
<vanja> ukupno da
<ivoks> ovako
<BotaniCar> jutro
<ivoks> moj savjet bi ti bio da te particije natrpas u LVM - mozes ih brisati i ne moras, kako god hoces - mozda bi zbog windowsa bilo pametno da ih ne brises
<ivoks> u tom lvm-u si napravis LV koje ce ti biti /home
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> onda prebacis sve podatke na tu novu particiju
<ivoks> i nadodas sda6 tom volumeu
<Mmike> sto ce mu, molim te, sve to? :)
<Mmike> zbog windowsa, aha, nisam skuzio
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jutar
<vanja> ivoks....dakle na ubuntuu dignem lvm i mogu ga koristiti iako je prije sve odradio gparted ?
<Mmike> blah, vanja, ja brijem da ne, al' kak hoces
<ivoks> vanja: da, lijepo butaj normalan sustav, pa se onda javi
<vanja> ok....isprike prije svega sto uzrupiram irc hehhe
<ivoks> tu smo da pomognemo, izmedju ostalog; bez brige
<vanja> nadam se da mi nitko ne zamjera
<Mmike> vanja, skroz je suprotno ono sto ti ivoks i ja govorimo, tako da, your call. Ivoksovo je kompliciranije, moje je jednostavnije. Ivoksovo je vise hackerskije (i definitivno ces vise nauciti), moje je plain simple
<vanja> hvala
<Mmike> ne uzurpiras nista :)
<ivoks> plain simple, a nakon 45 mintua jos ne znas odakle bi krenuo :)
<vanja> hvala decki...a da ja jednostavno na ubuntu One napravim backup homea i dignem ponovo ubuntu
<Mmike> pa, znam isto koliko i ti :)
<Mmike> vanja, pa, ako imas mega brz internet, i to je rjesenje :)
<Mmike> neznam koliko ti je pun home
<vanja> tako i tako nemam previse toga sto bi i izgubio
<ivoks> zasto? pa gotov si za par minuta
<ivoks> s lvmom
<ivoks> jedino sto ces cekati je kopiranje datoteka
<Mmike> da, utipkat ces par ktipticnih komandi koje nemas pojma sto rade
<Mmike> al' ces biti cool, approved by ivoks :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<vanja> ok...ako nista dobro ce mi doci i malo prakse...idem na ubuntu pa vam se javim ako je to ok ?
<Mmike> vanja, ili sjedni i nauci sto je lvm, koja mu je svrha, kak se time barata i slozi LVM
<ivoks> Mmike: bilo bi dobro da sjedis i ucis onda :)
<Mmike> prije ili kasnije ces skuziti da je to overbloated bullshit za ono sto trebi treba (ili ces skuziti da je to bas ono sto ti treba)
<ivoks> tako je rekao i za dovecot
<vanja> a ako se odlucim na reinstall..dakle, da zaboravim te sve nepotrebne particije...zar ne ?
<ivoks> i za sieve
<SilverSpace> vi dva ko da ste ona dva starca iz muppet showa :))
<ivoks> vanja: mislim da ce ti windowsi raditi problema ako vide da se raspored na disku promijenio
<vanja> onda, gazim sve i bok
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> nema potrebe
<Mmike> vanja, nemoj windowse pogaziti :)
<ivoks> dok si tu razmisljao, mogao si vec sve napraviti
<Mmike> ivoks, poanta je da skuzi sto radi, a ne da mu ti izcarobiras sustav
<ivoks> pa ja cu mu reci sto radi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: raditi ce mu probleme utoliko da ce (ako je windows 7) bootati u startup repair i izgubiti pol sata na reindeksiranje diska, kostat ce ga vremena,ali radi
<ivoks> necu mu reci 'daj mi fdisk -l'
<Mmike> tata-ivoks, comes to the rescue :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti nemas pojma. Useru je poanta da mu iscarabiras sustav, BGK za to kak 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, fakat, konj sam :/
<BotaniCar> A jesi, nisu svi ko ti i ivoks :) 
<vanja> treba li tko fdisk l......hehhe
<BotaniCar> Boli me noga kaj je LVM, da mi  povecaj disk :)
<vanja> idem na ubuntu, pa se javim
<Mmike> I, jel' koristite Instagram? :)
<BotaniCar> ja nemam  ubuntu(tu) , ali sam si bas bootao 3 windowsa XP :) 
<ivoks> svaki put me iznova zacudi workflow windows korisnika koji salju screnshote
<BotaniCar> ubuntu tu tu tuuuuu
<ivoks> napravi screenshot i onda to spremi u .docx
<ivoks> i to posalje mailom
<BotaniCar> Jos mi je gore kad sadrzaj clipboarda (slika) pukne u mail 
<ivoks> rijetko kad mi koji win korisnik posalje screenshot u mailu
<BotaniCar> pa ti to sad risajzaj poslije, da opce nekaj vidis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto bi to koristili 
<BotaniCar> Nda, koja je fora s instagramom, kaj to ne doda samo nekakav okvir oko slike i malo ju blura ? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, tvoj odgovor je 'ne'
<ivoks> eto, to je fora
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tak nekak, da :)
<Mmike> super je
<Mmike> neznam to objasnit :)
<Mmike> k'o twitter, recimo
<Mmike> al' ne ostavljas tweetove, neg slike
<SilverSpace> degradacija slika 
<Mmike> imas followere, k'o na twitteru
<Mmike> i mosh gledat njihove slike
<Mmike> ma, debilizam :)
<Mmike> al' zabavno :)
<BotaniCar> O boze , samo mi trebaju obozavatelji mojih fotografija .. 
<BotaniCar> Hocete slucajno pogleadti 300tinjak fotki mog djeteta ?
<Mmike> ja slikam macke, i tihanu dok spava :)
<BotaniCar> Rado napravim i neki filmic
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nene, ne 300 ,jednu
<BotaniCar> 90min Filipa Zemljaka koji ne radi nista
<Mmike> svakih cuku-dv
<Mmike> dv
<Mmike> sve!
<Mmike> bvlah!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mogu si misliti kakve bi tvoje fotke bile :))
<ivoks> instagram je za jednu fotku
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: fotke mene, ili moje fotke ?
<ivoks> kak ne shvacas kako je to cool
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ma shvaca, usluga je cool, ja nisam 
<drj_cro> u sto ste se raspisali jutros :)
<ivoks> ljudski rod je jadan
<Mmike> usluga je debilna :)
<Mmike> al' je skroz super :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne tebe ko bi tebe gledao 
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | hbogneru, sretan ti rodjendan!
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bilo tko zeljan smijeha :)
<ivoks> i tak je sj. koreja lansirala raketu
<ivoks> zamisli vijesti
<BotaniCar> izgubio si prefiks "majmun"; ivokse
<ivoks> danas svaki majmun moze poslati iphone na rub svemira
<ivoks> a ovi jos uvijek ne mogu lansirati raktu do gore
<ivoks> al 'lansiranje' je vijest
<BotaniCar> iphone na rub svemira ? kak ?
<ivoks> iako se nije okretala, niti otisla dalje od njihovog zracnog prostora :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sjevernoj-koreji-propala-proslava-kontroverzna-raketa-se-raspala-i-zavrsila-u-moru/609498.aspx
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> ono, karton na mlaznjaku
<ivoks> BotaniCar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STvBBP6aNC8
<SilverSpace> jadan je pvaj ferrari
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kul, iphone je samo za tracking ? 
<Mmike> hehe, frend
<Mmike> dugogodisnji androidas
<Mmike> presao na iphone
<SilverSpace> starac na vrhu
<Mmike> i 'sad mu sve radi'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: onda si je odmah mogao kupiti iPhone
<Mmike> ma radi mu sve
<Mmike> ne rade mu kontakti jer 'sync sa gmailom ide kroz exchange koji ne podrzava neznam sto'
<Mmike> pa me nemre nazvat na mob, neg me zove na fixni doma
<Mmike> jer mora rukom pretipkat broj
<Mmike> ili nesto takvo, neznam :)
<SilverSpace> u jednoj bolnici su dobili svi iPhone doktori i osoblje 
<SilverSpace> i sad svi prelaze na androide jel im signal losiji od ovih kaj imaju androide 
<SilverSpace> tj uopce ga nemaju unutat bolnice 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9-uAQ8TB2E8#!
<Mmike> ove dve izgledaju opako udrogirane ;)
<vanja> pozz ekipo
<vanja> ja digao lvm
<vanja> jel se da nekome igrati sa lvmom
 * Mmike facepalms
<Mmike> ivoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooks!
<vanja> morti nešto i skrkamo danas ;))
<Mmike> zast nema nigdje snimke raspadnute rakete
<vanja> to ne znaći da neće biti...al, pošto je petak-metak kad je bal, je bal
<vanja> uglavnom ja sam na tubi koja se zove dev/sda9 ( što je inaće virtual parta ) i mogu napraviti initialize entity
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jer se nije raspala to je sve propaganda zapadnjacka
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> oj
<ivoks> sorry, telefonce :)
<ivoks> vanja: polako...
<vanja> može
<ivoks> vanja: znaci, pokrenuo si ubuntu
<Mmike> odjebala me frendica :/ kaze, nemas kameru, necu pricat s tobom :/
<Mmike> di da kupim kameru? :)
<vanja> da, instalirao sam lvm i dignut je ( lvm ;) )
<ivoks> vanja: instalirao si paket? lvm2?
<vanja> yess
<ivoks> super
<vanja> ne znam dal je vlm2, ali vlm je
<vanja> lvm
<vanja> sorry
<ivoks> jesu ti ove sda9, sda10 i ona treca, mountane?
<vanja> da
<vanja> mount point: /virtual
<ivoks> jesi si spremio te podatke koje imas
<ivoks> jer ces ih sad obrisati
<vanja> na virtual nema ništa osim lost+found
<ivoks> a ostale?
<vanja> na home nešto sitno što sam imao sam stavio na externi 
<ivoks> pa home ce ti preziviti... pitam za ove ostale
<vanja> na win particiji mi je ostalo par datoteka koje trebam
<vanja> to pretpostavljam ostaje
<vanja> jel tako ?
<ivoks> pitam za sda9, sda10 i sda11
<vanja> free to kill ;)
<ivoks> a sta je sa sda8 i sda9?
<ivoks> ovaj... sda7 i sda8
<vanja> 7... /var
<vanja> 8.../usr
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> dakle, odmountaj sda9, sda10 i sda11
<vanja> terminal, zar ne ?
<ivoks> kako god ti je drago
<ivoks> znas umountat?
<vanja> iz lvm-a koliko vidim ne mogu
<vanja> unmount /dev/sda9 ?
<ivoks> ne iz lvma
<ivoks> mount | grep sda
<ivoks> pa to stavi na pastebin
<vanja> ajd plz pošto sam novi....iz terminala kako da unmountam
<ivoks> umount /gdje/si/mountao
<ivoks> al ti ni sam ne znas sto je mountano, pa sam ti rekao da stavis output od 'mount | grep sda' na pastebin.ubuntu.com
<vanja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927554/
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> sudo umount /video
<ivoks> sudo umount /misc
<ivoks> sudo umount /virtual
<Mmike> hbogner ce me sad fakat ubit
<Mmike> macke su pojele kutiju jednu skoro rkzo
<Mmike> skroz
<ivoks> to su te tri koje zelis, jel tak
<vanja> da...al, Houston we have a problem
<vanja> sorry..novi sam ;)
<vanja> unmount : command not found
<vanja> ne kužim
<ivoks> umount
<ivoks> bez n
<vanja> jesam
<vanja> unmontao
<ivoks> sad ces te particije pripremiti za LVM:
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> sudo pvcreate /dev/sda9
<BotaniCar> joj, zakaj nisu ovakvi na #debian i #centos :) Tamo nekaj pitam i vele mi da odjebem dok ne znam man napamet .)
<ivoks> sudo pvcreate /dev/sda9 /dev/sda11
<ivoks> ups
<ivoks> sudo pvcreate /dev/sda10 /dev/sda11
<vanja> jel iz roota 
<ivoks> bilo gdje
<vanja> ok
<vanja> done
<vanja> success...created
<ivoks> dakle, sad imas te tri particije na kojima se moze raditi LVM
<ivoks> sve tri particije ces grupirati u jednu logicku cjelinu
<vanja> lvm mi je otvoren
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> tu ces onda cjelinu (grupu) moci dijeliti, premjestati, cjepati, smanjivati kako hoces
<ivoks> kakav lvm ti je otvoren?
<ivoks> nemoj raditi nista sto nisam rekao
<vanja> pa prozor od lvma
<BotaniCar> Trudnica u radjaoni: LVM mi je otvoren 2 prsta 
<vanja> ok, close
<ivoks> grupu napravis s:
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9jmoU9E3_s&feature=related
<ivoks> vgcreate neko_ime /dev/sda9 /dev/sda10 /dev/sda11
<ivoks> s time da neko_ime zamjenis s imenom
<drj_cro> lol idem na www.vecernji.hr a iskoci mi blue screen :)
<ivoks> npr... ime sustava ili vg01
<vanja> hoćemo li mi na private da ne uzrupiram irc ?
<ivoks> ne
<BotaniCar> Pfft, vanja, ovo je javno zato da i tutleki k'o BotaniCar vide kak se to dela
<vanja> hehhe
<ivoks> jesi odlucio sta ce ti biti ime grupe?
<vanja> pitanje : mogu li te brisane parte pripojiti home ili ne ?
<vanja> ma nisam, zato i pitam
<ivoks> vanja: da, na kraju ces to sve spojiti... ali grupu neces nazvati 'home'
<ivoks> grupa je cjelina od koje ces napraviti home
<vanja> ok, nazvat ću ju npr work...hhehe
<vanja> eto idem
<ivoks> kak ti se zove stroj?
<vanja> vanja-ubuntu
<BotaniCar> Poslusaj ivoksa i nazovi to kao ime sustava ili LV_001 ili nesto
<ivoks> eto, nazovi grupu vanja
<vanja> samo vanja
<ivoks> da
<vanja> jel more ;)
<ivoks> vanja-ubuntu je glupo :)
<vanja> ?=
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> vgcreate vanja /dev/sda9 /dev/sda10 /dev/sda11
<BotaniCar> nda, nitko "pro" ne zove ubuntu - ubuntu , nazovi ga "tuntor" ili "elembelk" !!:) 
<ivoks> sudo ispred, naravno
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5zCzPzCiCE&feature=endscreen&NR=1 <- u nedostatku raketa korejskih
<ivoks> jesi?
<vanja> jess
<ivoks> eto, ta grupa koju si sad napravio... mozes si ju zamisliti kao disk
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> ako pokrenes 'sudo vgdisplay'
<ivoks> vidjeti ces koliko ima slobodnog prostora
<vanja> 62 GB cca
<ivoks> eto, i ti zelis to sve za /home, jel tako
<ivoks> i kasnije jos dodati onih 57GB
<Mmike> popizdit s mlijekom
<vanja> pa neznam niti sam...tj neznam dali mi treba još koja parta
<vanja> novi sam hehehhee
<ivoks> ne treba ti, vec ih imas previse :)
<vanja> ;)
<ivoks>  /root ti nije trebao
<ivoks> mozes i njega dodati kasnije u tu grupu, ako hoces
<vanja> ok
<vanja> dakle želim sve za /home
<vanja> ;)
<ivoks> ok... jel kuzis otprilike sto radis?
<vanja> mislim da da
<ivoks> ok, sad imas tu grupu
<ivoks> i napraviti ces u njoj 'particiju'
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> to se u LVM-u zove logic volume
<ivoks> naredba je:
<ivoks> lvcreate
<ivoks> e sad
<ivoks> recimo da zelis napraviti particiju od 60GB
<ivoks> to radis ovako
<ivoks> lvcreate -n home -L 60G vanja
<ivoks> gdje je 'home' ime tog volumea, a 'vanja' je ime grupe koju si maloprije napravio
<vanja> vg size je 61,98
<ivoks> neka je :)
<ivoks> ostaviti cemo 2GB za sad, da kasnije naucis jos nesto
<vanja> sudo ispred
<ivoks> naravno
<vanja> super
<ivoks> jesi napravio?
<vanja> logical volume "home" is created
<vanja> ;)
<ivoks> sad napravis gore datotecni sustav
<ivoks> koji je to ubuntu? koja verzija?
<vanja> 11.10
<ivoks> ok, ext4 ce biti dobar
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> mkfs.ext4 /dev/vanja/home
<vanja> pratim te ;)
<ivoks> primjecujes kako vise nije /dev/sdXY, vec /dev/ime_grupe/ime_volumea
<ivoks> ili... /dev/mapper/ime_grupe-ime_volumea
<vanja> primjećujem svašta LOOL
<ivoks> da, radi filesystem
<vanja> hoću li pejstat ?
<ivoks> to ce potrajati minutu-dvije
<ivoks> ne trebas
<ivoks> iako
<vanja> meni je to već gotovo..ponovo imam prompt
<ivoks> vidis dio gdje je ispisao 'Superblocks'
<ivoks> i onda izbacio seriju brojeva
<vanja> zadnji red je nekakvih 180 dana nešto
<vanja> da....
<vanja> superblock backups stored on blocks
<vanja> i onda brojevi
<ivoks> to si mozes pejstati u neki file, koji nece biti na toj particiji
<vanja> help plz ;)
<ivoks> u slucaju da ti se nesto desi sa filesystemom, alternativni superblockovi bi ti mogli pomoci da ju osposobis
<ivoks> ma dobro, ignoriraj... jednog dana ces to nauciti, ako ce ti trebati :)
<vanja> ;)
<ivoks> uglavnom, sad imas spreman filesystem
<ivoks> pa hajde ga mountaj:
<ivoks> sudo mount /dev/vanja/home /misc
<vanja> a kaj je misc još negdje živ ??
<ivoks> ne
<vanja> ok idem
<ivoks>  /misc je mountpoint to je direktorij koji si sam napravio :)
<ivoks> pa cemo ga sad iskoristiti za jednu operaciju
<BotaniCar> virtualizator mi gasi virtualni server vec 20 minuta :) 
<vanja> jesam
<ivoks> sad ces kopirati home na taj novi filesystem
<ivoks> sudo rsync -a /home/ /misc/
<vanja> nešto vrti..usput dobio sam i failed : Permission denied (13)
<ivoks> imas neki program koji ti skida mailove il nesto? :)
<vanja> thundera
<vanja> ?
<ivoks> jel ti upaljen?
<vanja> eto sad će
<ivoks> ugasi sve programe osim tog terminala
<ivoks> nemoj ga palit :)
<jelly-home> ne, zalijecio sam prosli tjedan
<vanja> još uvijek nemam prompt
<vanja> ok, neću
<ivoks> ugasi sve programe osim tog terminala
<ivoks> i irca, ocito :)
<vanja> i onda ??
<ivoks> pa pricekaj da zavrsi
<BotaniCar> i onda ponovi rsync :)
<ivoks> da, onda ces ponoviti rsync :)
<vanja> ovo za permission denied ti je očito jasno što se zbiva, jel tako ;))
<ivoks> da, bez brige
<ivoks> to je neki socket
<ivoks> gconf il neki drek
<vanja> .gvfs
<vanja> kaj da ćekam dok mi disk nešto bučka ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pa kopiraju se podaci
<vanja> a mogu biti na irc-u ?
<ivoks> mozes otvoriti drugi terminal
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> i u njemu:
<ivoks> gksudo /etc/fstab
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, jedva cekam iducu prigodu da mi nekaj ne radi s serverima :) Kad ispalim "server nije odzivan, a disk nesto BUCKA" !!! Win
<ivoks> ups
<ivoks> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vanja> daklem, otvaram editor..jel tako
<vanja> to znammmm
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> bit ce ti jedna linija u kojoj pise
<ivoks> UUID=blablablabla /home bla relatime 0 0
<ivoks> obrati paznju na /home
<ivoks> jel ju vidis?
<ivoks> ajde ju pejstaj ovdje
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539907_3364028652841_2008708056_n.jpg
<vanja> kolko vidim nemam runtime..ček još malo
<obruT> Mmike: to neka linuxasica ? :)
<ivoks> nema veze
<ivoks> tu liniju koja sadrzi /home pejstaj
<ivoks> cijelu liniju
<ivoks> i to ovdje, na irc
<BotaniCar> Mmike: care carski !!
<vanja> # /home was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<vanja> UUID=39c99d19-da1e-49c8-be2c-f4c50e55a8a8 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<ivoks> e super
<ivoks> ovo 'UUID=39c99d19-da1e-49c8-be2c-f4c50e55a8a8'
<ivoks> to obrisi i umjesto toga napisi '/dev/mapper/vanja-home'
<ivoks> pa pejstaj cijelu liniju da vidimo jesi li to dobro napravio
<vanja> ostavljam u nastavku /home      ext4    defaul....bla,bla ??
<ivoks> da
<vanja> # /home was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<vanja> /dev/mapper/vanja-home       /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> sad to spremi i ugasi editor
<ivoks> o ne
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> imas jos par linija od starih particija, jel tako
<ivoks> za /virtual, /misc i /video
<vanja> bedasto ili ne.......ima li veze koliko je spejsa između vanja-home i /home ( u nastavku iste linije )
<ivoks> nema veze
<vanja> da, imam te linije
<ivoks> postoji urbana legenda da je nemoguce sloziti /etc/fstab da se bude lijepo poslozeno :)
<vanja> ;)
<ivoks> obrisi te linije za /virtual, /misc i /video
<vanja> kill all ?
<ivoks> sta kill all
<ivoks> samo ih obrisi, nemas vise te particije
<vanja> obrisati baš skroz
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali samo te linije, ne cijeli file
<ivoks> datoteku /etc/fstab sustav cita prilikom podizanja sustava i odlucuje sto ce gdje mountati
<vanja> ok...kužim
<vanja> da ti pejstam komplet fstab da vidiš jel ok ?
<ivoks> bas sam mislio da to napravis
<ivoks> ajde, na pastebin.ubuntu.com
<vanja> ček
<vanja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927594/
<ivoks> dobro, to je ok
<ivoks> spremi i ugasi editor
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> je li rsync u drugom terminalu zavrsio?
<vanja> da
<ivoks> slusaj sad pazljivo
<ivoks> zapisi si naredbu za rsync
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> rsync -a /misc/ /home/
<ivoks> zapisi na papir negdje
<vanja> jesam
<ivoks> sad ces se odlogirati iz sustava
<vanja> sudo ?
<ivoks> dakle, ne reboot ili nesto
<ivoks> vec log out
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> kada se odlogiras...
<ivoks> stisnuti ces ctrl+alt+f1
<ivoks> tamo ces se ulogirati
<ivoks> i upisati ces
<ivoks> sudo rsync -a /misc/ /home/
<ivoks> primijeti kako sam maloprije zaboravio sudo
<ivoks> ok? hoces to moci?
<vanja> ako nekaj krkne gdje da te ulovim ;))
<vanja> moći ću
<ivoks> e, i kad rsync zavrsi
<ivoks> stisnes ctrl+alt+del
<ivoks> da se sustav reboota
<ivoks> i namounta novu particiju kao home
<ivoks> i onda dodjes opet na irc
<vanja> ok, imam i lap ak nekaj zapne
<ivoks> ajde..
<vanja> da revidiram ;) ...... logout...ctrl+alt+f1.....login....sudo bla,bla....ctrl+alt+delete ( reboot )
<ivoks> s time da je taj bla bla bitan :)
<vanja> najbitniji
<vanja> idem ;)))
<vanja> pozatvaram sve prije...ili, nije niti nužno, zar ne ;)
<ivoks> svejedno
<ivoks> kak inace radis
<vanja> ok
<Mmike> 3 linije, 5 minuta, a? :)
<Mmike> ++ za trud, doduse
<ivoks> da nisam isao objasnjavati, bile bi tri linije
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> moram jos jednom rec
<Mmike> sieve je fakat super :)
<Mmike> doduse, neznam zasto mogu samo jednu skriptu aktivnu imat, valjda to tb plugin nesto kemija tak
 * Mmike dobio novu sambu! :)
<Mmike> naravno, na 10.10 nisam :/
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/bogatiji-su-skloniji-laganju-varanju-i-imaju-manje-suosjecanja-od-siromasnih-/609497.aspx
<BotaniCar> imam nekakvu ubuntu 10 instalaciju kojoj nisam pristupao od .. ne pamtim , ima GUI ! Osho sam tamo, otvorio terminal i napisao "sudo shutdown 1" i otisao raditi nekaj drugo, vratio sam se za pol sata i na ekranu imam bijela slova "ubuntu" i 5 nekakvih tockica ispod, i to stoji. Mogu stisnuti "power" gumb i ugasiti to ? mislim da disk nekaj dela,ali nisam siguran
<vanja> ivoks:evala
<ivoks> vanja: radi?
<vanja> pa radi
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisi stavio -h?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je neki vic sad, jelda? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks, nisam
<BotaniCar> Mmike,nije
<ivoks> BotaniCar: onda ti se sustav nece ugasiti
<vanja> ps....ctrl+alt+del ne boota sve ponovo..samo se ponovo logiram
<vanja> jel tako ?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ono sto me muci je - kaj dela s diskom ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: -h je za 'poweroff' halt
<ivoks> vanja: ha? ctrl+alt+del reboota stroj
<BotaniCar> ivoks, kaj dela s diskom ? 
<ivoks> -h synca disk prije gasenja
<vanja> to sam i prije primječivao
<vanja> sa ctr alt del
<vanja> sam samo išao na logoff
<vanja> da ga fizički restartam ?
<ivoks> vanja: jesi rebootao stroj ili nisi? ne shvacam sto govoris
<ivoks> dakle odlogiras se
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+f1
<ivoks> ulogiras se
<vanja> ctrl+alt+del = logoff
<ivoks> pokrenes onaj rsync
<vanja> to sam napravio
<vanja> sve to jesam
<ivoks> umjesto ctrl+alt+del, onda sudo reboot
<ivoks> ali opet rsync pokreni
<ivoks> dakle, sve ponovi
<ivoks> samo sudo reboot
<ivoks> umjesto ctrl+alt+del
<vanja> ok, idem pa se vratim
<vanja> sve komplet ??
<ivoks> log off, ctrl+alt+f1, login, rsync, sudo reboot
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> BotaniCar: bez -h disk je vjerojatno vec syncan, ali kernel nije pozvao poweroff
<ivoks> ako se ne varam, u tom trenutku je kernel vec unloadan iz memorije
<ivoks> u biti, lazem, nije
<ivoks> ali bitni dijelovi jesu :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: drugi put 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> isprobao je to odmah :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sad ce reci da je ocekivao 'potvrdu', kao u windowsu :)
<SilverSpace> mrzim ovo glupavo vrijeme vani
<vanja> ivoks:mislim da sam ovo odradio
<ivoks> vanja: mozes provjeriti
<vanja> rsync je bio momentalan
<ivoks> mount | gerp hom-e
<ivoks> mount | grep home
<ivoks> 'gerp hom-e'... kak sam to izveo...
<ivoks> da, rsync je bio brzi jer nije trebalo puno napraviti
<vanja> /dev/mapper/vanja-home on /home type ext4 (rw,commit=0)
<vanja> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/vanja/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=vanja)
<ivoks> eto, super
<ivoks> sad si provjeri jel ti svi programi rade kak treba
<ivoks> naravno, ne trebas sve, ali thunderbird, firefox
<vanja> ne trebam isto sa virtual i video
<vanja> ?
<ivoks> nemas vise virtual i video
<ivoks> ni misc
<vanja> da pogledam to u gparted ?
<ivoks> jesi spreman za zavrsni korak - prosirivanje /home-a?
<ivoks> pa gledaj... :)
<vanja> parte su lvm2 
<vanja> filesistem
<vanja> a ovih nema
<ivoks> da, lvm2
<vanja> spreman sam ;)
<ivoks>  /dev/sda6 ti je bio home prije, jel tak
<vanja> yess
<ivoks> sad ces i njega pretvoriti u lvm2
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> jel pretpostavljas kako?
<ivoks> ne bas, ha? :)
<vanja> nebud ljen pa sve ispočetka kao i sa ostalima
<vanja> al neznam
<vanja> hehe
<ivoks> pa da, slicno kao i s ostalima
<ivoks> dakle, prvo pripremiti
<ivoks> sudo pvcreate /dev/sda6
<vanja> idem
<vanja> succ created
<ivoks> sta mislis, hoces li sada raditi novu grupu ili ces sda6 dodati u postojecu grupu?
<vanja> rekao bih dodati jer je već grupa stvorena !??
<ivoks> tako je
<vanja> u vanja ??
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ovako:
<ivoks> sudo vgextend vanja /dev/sda6
<ivoks> vg je skracenica od volume group
<vanja> extended done
<ivoks> sad pokreni vgdisplay da vidis koliko sad imas Free u toj grupi
<ivoks> bilo je 2GB prije, sjecas se
<vanja> da..to je ono Å¡to je ostalo
<ivoks> a sad?
<ivoks> sudo vgdisplay
<vanja> sad imam total: 119.20 GB
<ivoks> a free?
<ivoks> Free  PE / Size
<vanja> Free  PE / Size       15155 / 59.20 GiB
<ivoks> e, sad ces to dodati home LV-u
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> tako sto ces prosiriti taj LV
<ivoks> LV - Logical Volume
<vanja> :)
<ivoks> sudo lvextend -L +15155PE /dev/vanja/home
<ivoks> ovaj +15155PE je od Free  PE
<ivoks> + (povecaj) za 15155 PE jedinica
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> +%FREE
<vanja> kužim
<ivoks> to su sad finese
<ivoks> jesi extendao?
<vanja> da idem onda sa +%FREE
<vanja> ?
<ivoks> ne, pokreni ono sto sam ti gore rekao
<ivoks> +%FREE u biti ne funkcionira sa -L :)
<vanja> Extending logical volume home to 3.00 PiB
<vanja>   Insufficient free space: 805306368 extents needed, but only 15155 available
<ivoks> home to 3.00 PiB
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> moja greska
<ivoks> malo -l
<ivoks> sudo lvextend -l +15155PE /dev/vanja/home
<ivoks> ups
<ivoks> bez PE
<ivoks> 100 stvari u isto vrijeme...
<vanja> hehe
<ivoks> sudo lvextend -l +%FREE /dev/vanja/home
<ivoks> da skramo
<vanja> +%FREE ... invalid argument
<ivoks> sudo lvextend -L +59.20GB /dev/vanja/home
<vanja> ok
 * ivoks <- konj
<vanja> hajdmo ponovo
<ivoks> sudo lvextend -l +15155 /dev/vanja/home
<vanja> ok
<ivoks> oboje bi trebalo raditi
<vanja> succ resized ;)
<ivoks> sad ti je logical volume povecan
<ivoks> ali ti je filesystem jos uvijek na staroj velicini
<vanja> ja rekao to je to...al, čorak
<ivoks> jos je ostao samo jedan korak
<vanja> ;)
<ivoks> sudo resize2fs /dev/vanja/home
<vanja> počeo disk vrtit resize
<ivoks> potrajati ce neko vrijeme
<vanja> tako se ćini
<ivoks> sto manje pimplas po disku, to ce prije zavrsiti
<vanja> ;)
<vanja> dakle, da Å¡utim
<vanja> gotov
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> sad imas 100GB za svoj home
<ivoks> ili 119, koliko je vec bilo
<vanja> pretpostavljam da moram na reboot
<ivoks> ne moras
<vanja> jer u gpartedu imam još uvijek sda9 10 11 sa uskličnikom i lvm2
<ivoks> to nema veze...
<vanja> ili je to samo oznaka lvm2
<vanja> jel tako
<ivoks> 'df -h' gledaj
<vanja> ok
<vanja> rezime..onaj lvm koji sam instalirao je gui
<vanja> mogli smo eventualno i iz njega ?
<ivoks> koji si to lvm gui koristio?
<ivoks> mislis na lvm2 paket?
<vanja> instalirao sam lvm preko software centra
<ivoks> pa da, ali on nema gui
<vanja> logical  volume management
<ivoks> vg*, pv* i lv* naredbe, koje si koristio, su od tog lvm2
<vanja> ok
<vanja> al, kolko sam vidio ima i gui
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> ti mislis na system-config-lvm
<vanja> neke cilindra sam imao za svaku partu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> da, to je neki gui
<ivoks> nisam ga nikad koristio
<vanja> sad ostaje još samo jedno ;)
<vanja> nema mi druge nego reći : ivoks je CAR
<vanja> jesil iz zgba ?
<ivoks> ne treba pretjerivati
<ivoks> jesam, iz zagreba sam
<vanja> pa kad, gdje i Å¡to pijjjemoo
<ivoks> ma ne brini za to
<vanja> pa ipak sam ti oduzeo vremena...nemoj biti skroman
<vanja> BTW : jel se skupljate vi ubuntaši u zgbu ?
<ivoks> tu i tamo; nikako da dogovorimo nesto :)
<vanja> irc vam je jedina virtualna birtija ili ima i još negdje nešto ??
<vanja> ubuntu.hr forum ??
<ivoks> tamo da
<ivoks> netko vise, netko manje
<vanja> Hvala ti još jednom....nadam se da ću moći platit nekad neku cugicu
<vanja> koliko sam skužio na ircu zna biti ekipa
<vanja> eto, nadam se čujemo na ircu
<ivoks> nema frke
<ivoks> kazu da ce dizel jos pojeftiniti...
<ivoks> fino :)
<BotaniCar> Ivoks: sve mi je jasno oko tog koji switch i zakaj, moje je pitanje bilo : Ako je sustav zavrsio shutdown proceduru u skladu s zadanom naredbom, zasto i sto je nastavio raditi s diskovima nakon toga ?
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/563340_343973952317281_154982037883141_893471_959426023_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> sam si rekao, diskovi su syncani, unloadano je sto je trebalo biti, sto pishe/chita ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mozda nije zavrsio shutdown?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kaj se nisi ulogirao i pogledao :)
<Mmike> http://www.arukereso.hu/notebook-c3100/lenovo/thinkpad-02172qg-p47091876/
<BotaniCar> ivoks: virtualka, nije prihvacala CTRL+ALT+Fx
<BotaniCar> ivoks: morala je zavrsiti shutdown nakon 30 min :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dakle, odgovor je "ne znam" ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa kak znas da je radio po disku?
<ivoks> koju si tocno shutdown naredbu dao?
<ivoks> shutdown 1 ili shutdown +1?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: "shutdown 1" , znam da je radio po disku jer je indikator treperio
<ivoks> onda nije zavrsio shutdown - ne znam kakve servise gore imas
<BotaniCar> to i je problem .. da se preformuliram, nije problem,ali me zanima. Regularan shutdown potraje cca 5 minuta, taj stoj ima samo jedan aktivan servis, no kad sam napravio ovako rosta po disku u beskraj , nakon nase prethodne prepiske sam ponovno simulirao postupak, vec .. valjda sat i pol rosta po disku.
<ivoks> pa stisni Esc
<ivoks> da ti se makne splash
<BotaniCar> ne prihvaca keyboard inpute 
<BotaniCar> to moze biti do virtualizatora
<ivoks> ssh?
<BotaniCar> port je mrtav u ovoj fazi
<ivoks> ping?
<BotaniCar> nema mashine, iz mreznog aspekta
<ivoks> mreza se gasi prije umounta
<ivoks> znaci da su svi servisi zaustavljeni
<BotaniCar> fino, kaj onda ima s diskom delat ?
<ivoks> jesi probao sa -h?
<BotaniCar> gle, da si budemo jasni: jane pitam kaj na mojoj mashini radi, vec generalno, ako mu dam shutdown bez poweroffa i on pogasi sve servise, da li i sto ima raditi po disku ?
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> umounta ih nakon sto makne mrezu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kao sto sam napisao , regularan shutdown prolazi bez poslijedica, i traje 5 min
<ivoks> osim ako servis ne instalira stop proceduru izmedju mreze i umounta
<BotaniCar> servis koji taj stroj vrti je apache , dvojim da je to 
<ivoks> to sigurno nije
<BotaniCar> mislis da bi mogao biti neki virtualizacijski vezan bug ? 
<ivoks> taman da i ostane visit, sendkill ubije sve
<ivoks> pardon, ne sendkill, vec sendsigs
<BotaniCar> skuzio sam
<ivoks> i to se odvrti prije mreze
<ivoks> sto znaci da je sve pobijeno
<ivoks> mreza je spustena i sad umounta
<ivoks> imas neke egzoticne mounteve?
<BotaniCar> jok
<ivoks> i esc ne obrise splash?
<Mmike> oryx taksi - losi racuni :)
<BotaniCar> ali,sve sto si napisao bi se moralo odnositi i na scenario gdje shutdownam uz "-h" switch, zar ne ?
<ivoks> to i zelim reci, brijem da je sustav ugasen
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa kaj mi disk rosta onda ? Sad sam i na virtualizacijskom hostu provjerio, imam I/O activity
<ivoks> disk ti rosta i dok OS nije podignut
<ivoks> koliko, ovisi o puno faktora
<BotaniCar> je, rosta "svoje", SMART-a i to, ali ne stalno
<BotaniCar> ovo ,sto god bilo, generira I/o kao da sam neki query na bazu poslao :)
<ivoks> i nisi nista prckao, slagao neke custom skripte il nesto, bilo sto sto bi se moglo izvrsiti?
<ivoks> ma joj, o cem pricam... splash ne mozes maknuti - to znaci da je kernel zaspao
<ivoks> ne rosta sustav
<BotaniCar> jok, ta mashina ima apache s jednom jednostavnom stranicom
<ivoks> koji je to hypervisor?
<BotaniCar> vmware workstation , na windows 2008 hostu. 
<ivoks> http://communities.vmware.com/message/742173
<ivoks> smece
<BotaniCar> ivoks: smece ili ne je beside the point 
<ivoks> jesi procitao link?
<ivoks> ili uopce guglao
<ivoks> pricamo o vmware problemu
<ivoks> svaka daljnja rasparava o toj temi prestaje
<ivoks> desava se sa svim osima
<BotaniCar> mislim da sam to i napisao par linija iznad, a od tebe sam trazio potvrdu da stvar nije na layeru sustava
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, link ti nije primjeren iz dva razloga
<ivoks> http://olafd.wordpress.com/2010/12/12/heavy-disk-io-after-shutdown-in-vmware-workstation/
<BotaniCar> prvi je da okolina iz linka nije kao moja
<ivoks> imas ih koliko hoces
<ivoks> http://tom-dw.blogspot.com/2012/02/vmware-lots-of-disk-activity-after-you.html
<BotaniCar> drugi je da taj problem nemam s ostalim virtualkama na tom hostu
<ivoks> s razlicitim vmware hypervisorima
<BotaniCar> obrati paznju na moju zadnju liniju
<ivoks> Append mainMem.useNamedFile = "FALSE" at the bottom of your vmx file.
<ivoks> usporedi vmx fileove
<ivoks> mozda samo taj nema tu liniju
<BotaniCar> ajchek ! 
<ivoks> ovo 'rjesenje' se spominje na barem tri lokacije
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da je to to...
<ivoks> uglavnom, sustav je ugasen ako ne mozes sa esc izaci iz splasha
<BotaniCar> ni jedna od virtualki, ukljucujuc one koje ne manifestiraju problem, nema taj parametar u konfiguraciji
<ivoks> a kaj da ti ja sad velim...
<BotaniCar> mozes mi reci da probam dodati, mozes mi reci da smo utvrdili da problem nije u OSu i da odjebem, a nemoras nista 
<BotaniCar> Ja zahvalan za pokusaj pomoci, kako god
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> pa nasao sam ti linkove koji objasnjavaju da je problem random
<ivoks> ti ih ignoriras
<ivoks> nasao ti linkove koji kazu kako su to drugi rijesili
<ivoks> ti kazes da su tebi sve konfiguracije iste
<BotaniCar> "random" uvijek ignoriram kao razlog. Uvijek jeproblem sto onaj ko tvrdi da je problem random nema resursa da nadje uzrok
<ivoks> jesi li uopce procitao ijedan od ovih linkova?
<BotaniCar> Da , iskreno, i prije nego sam pitao tu 
<ivoks> jesi probao ponudjeno rjesenje?
<BotaniCar> Ne
<BotaniCar> Zdrav mi razum ne dopusta da rjesim problem dok ne nadjem uzrok, ako to ikako mogu
<BotaniCar> da je produkcija, pokrpao bih i jebi ga, kako nije , analiziram
<ivoks> svaki dan palim/gasim ubuntu VM, kao dio jednog testa, otprilike 200-300x
<ivoks> nikad nista slicno nisam vidio
<ivoks> niti sa ikojim drugim linuxom
<BotaniCar> Cuj, da se razumijemo, vjerojatno ni neces, virtualizator iz ovog mog slucaja je stao s razvojem 2009 ; jedan od razloga zasto cackam je jer pripremam migraciju na up-to-date platformu 
<ivoks> vidjao sam samo da se windows zna oglusiti na ACPI
<BotaniCar> selim tu virtualku na istu virtualizacijsku platformu, ali na drugom hardveru, znat cu nesto vise kroz koji sat
<ivoks> http://news.techeye.net/hardware/portugal-considers-terabyte-tax
<BotaniCar> kaskaju za ZAMPom .. fakat moramo izvoziti strucnjake
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/ lol
<SilverSpace> bemti ludaka http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/srbin-youtubeu-prijeti-da-ce-srusiti-brane-nizozemskoj-clanak-397829
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/neoprezni-haker-ove-su-ga-grudi-kostale-slobode-/609512.aspx
<SilverSpace> pa ti sad istagramaj
<Mmike> http://www.rego-stan.hr/konta.html
<Mmike> ruzan web
<SilverSpace> :)
<vanja> vidim da se dosta raspravlja o virtualkama, serverima i ostalo
<BotaniCar_> pricekaj s tim 10 minuta, taman rebootam :) 
<vanja> apache na virtual boxu radi dobro
<vanja> planiram se pozabaviti time 
<vanja> ??
<BotaniCar> rnda rnda :) Ko kaj virtualizira na virtualboxu i kako je primjenjivo na prethodnu raspravu ?
<Mmike> ja
<Mmike> sve imam u virtualboxu
<Mmike> al' samo za testiranje
<Mmike> virtualizacia u produkciji pozdere resursa, pa to ne korisim(o)
<Mmike> (ne racunam servercice na linodeu i to)
<Mmike> super radi virtualbox
<Mmike> imam windowsa unutra svakojakih, centosa, debiana, ubuntua, svega brate
<BotaniCar> zakaj virtualbox ? Zbog cijene ? Ima nekaj kaj drugi nemaju ?
<Mmike> a kaj drugo?
<Mmike> vmware? :)
<SilverSpace> jednostavnost
<BotaniCar> nda, si rekao kaj , mmike, zakaj virtualbox ?
<Mmike> pa, velim, zakaj en?
<Mmike> kaj drugo?
<BotaniCar> Koristis nesto jer zasto ne ? 
<BotaniCar> ja svoje virtualizatore koristim jer su besplatni, lako dostupni, imaju dobru podrsku i tak 
<BotaniCar> a zakaj ne mi nije neki argument, nemoj se ljutiti 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jednostavno kaj radi ono kaj mi treba
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pitao sam miketa jer je nkvi IT profesionalac, kucni korisnici i njihovi razlozi su mi jasni 
<BotaniCar> naravno da neces koristiti nesto drugo kad ovo dela i dobijes s svojom distrom 
<BotaniCar> usput, silver, jel se virtualboxovi VMovi mogu exportati u nekom formatu citljivom drugim virtualizatorima ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ima neki knvekteri
<SilverSpace> konverteri
<BotaniCar> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html#ovf The OVF standard is complex, and support in VirtualBox is an ongoing process.
<BotaniCar> Citam ovo kao "moze, al delas na svoju ruku" :) 
<BotaniCar> posteno
<SilverSpace> iskreno ja probao ali mi nikada nije uspjelo bar sa win imageom
<igustin> BotaniCar: VirtualBox i ne traži dalje ;)
<igustin> BotaniCar: vbox podržava nekoliko formata
<BotaniCar> ima virtualbox neki live migration ? tipa, imam 5 virtualizatora na razlicitim lokacijama, i na lokaciji 1 padne host, jel moze transparentno prebaciti load virtualke na drugi host ?
<igustin> ima
<igustin> da
<BotaniCar> O, pa to je opasno dobro
<igustin> ali ručno, ne automatski, ako je bitno reći
<BotaniCar> imas neki link na literaturu , osim na virtualbox.org ?
<igustin> barem za sada
<igustin> onaj manual na webu je epic dobar i dovoljan
<BotaniCar> bitno je , znaci , nema u mom eksploatacijskom scenariju :(
<igustin> a gle, to vjerojatno možeš zaskriptati ;)
<BotaniCar> dvojim, to mora biti na nivou virtualizatora slozeno
<BotaniCar> ako se vrti skripta, imam downtime i vjerojatno data loss
<igustin> ?
<BotaniCar> !
<igustin> testiraš load i gruneš migraciju
<igustin> big deal, nisam probao, ali mora raditi
<igustin> viš, baš si mi dao ideju za PoC
<BotaniCar> igustin, nisam ja pitao za migraciju , nego za scenarij di mi host na lokaciji A padne, da li lokacija B moze isti cas, bez downtimea preuzeti load 
<igustin> to je drugo
<BotaniCar> pa da da je drugo :)
<BotaniCar> jasno mi je da mogu migrirati, uz vise ili manje muke
<igustin> to ne radi vbox, to riješi na razini vm OS-a
<BotaniCar> to radi virtualizator, na rjesenjima koja sad koristim, ako ista na nivou iznad to ide raditi, imati cu nekakav downtime i/ili data loss
<BotaniCar> velim, treba mi mika, oni virtualiziraju pun kufer , valjda zna kak to imaju rijeseno 
<igustin> mika?
<BotaniCar> Mmike
<igustin> a ;)
<BotaniCar> kak ga vi zovete ? Bradonja ?
<dodobas> debeli
<igustin> čevabničičar
<dodobas> kajmmiker :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: onda ganjaj njega, ja imam vbox u solidnoj serverskoj produkciji duže vrijeme i radi rock solid, ali nisam implementirao ovo što ti trebaš
<igustin> ali sumnjam da ni oni išta tako rade na vboxu
<dodobas> uh, sad mi se jedu čevaphi... hebo vas
<BotaniCar> igustin: a da tebi zatreba, mjenjao bi virtualizator, ili ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma da :) 
<igustin> ne znam, najprije krenuo na razini OS-a (tipa pacemaker)
<igustin> to je za to namijenjeno
<BotaniCar> igustin: koji OS ima full network failover mogucnost u sebi ?
<igustin> Linux :)
<BotaniCar> cek, ti pricas o clusteringu , a ja pricam o standalone mashinama , ne ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, tocno to je argument - zakaj ne
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj ti koristis?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nikaj , na poslu VmWare i Hyper-v
<BotaniCar> pretezno Hyper-v, iz politicko/cjenovnih razloga
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> ja koristim virtualbox
<Mmike> jer je apt-getabilan
<Mmike> i radi dobro
<BotaniCar> To sad pricas o doma ? 
<BotaniCar> A , na poslu ?
<rsedak>  /history
<rsedak> jurto
<ivoks> sale: pa jel vasi mail serveri ikad resendaju mail za koji je mail server vratio temp fail? :)
<ivoks> sale: cak niti nakon pola sata?!
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> strasno, kak sam ruzan
<BotaniCar> Mozda si ruzan, ali bar nisi ozenjen :) Uvijek moze gore :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: i tebi sinko :)
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> bemti kak ima glupih prevoda
<rsedak> ima ima
<rsedak> SilverSpace: kaj jos se zafrkavas s prijevodima? Kako ti se uopce da? (ja izgubio elan)
<SilverSpace> pet puta moram citati da bi skuzio kaj hoce reci 
<SilverSpace> rsedak: malo da si rejting popravimo http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html#
<SilverSpace> bas da nismo sa kmerima
<ivoks> Provide information on your last five U.S. visits:
<ivoks> o isss...
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne koristimo virtualizaciju, resource-killer je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, idem prema dubravi sad
<Mmike> sok/pivce? :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/22144_237321652163_816982163_3151714_5896826_n.jpg , pasmater, nemres protiv ovog 
<Mmike> pa, ak je adut kara... :)
<Mmike> ili ak se igra preferans, a netko zvao igru betl :)
<BotaniCar> riba je zvala 
<BotaniCar> usput: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/26023_348250357163_816982163_3559864_1856966_n.jpg
<dodobas> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oo moze zvrcni doma sam
 * BotaniCar bi isto na pivo :(
<igustin> Mmike: htio si reći resource-saver? :P
<BotaniCar> igustin: pa , ima Mmike pravo, bolje servere u cluster potrpat i prodavat resurs, nego prodavat virtualke , iz njegove perspektive
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa ko ti neda :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moram detetu u bolnicu :) 
<BotaniCar> Dete nema ni godinu dana, vec nemrem pive pit zbog njega :)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> nije valjna nesto zajebano
<BotaniCar> Naravno da jest, ja u zivotu nemam posla s jednostavnim stvarima :) Osim placanja poreza :)
<SilverSpace> morao sam ici nesto u kljun ubaciti
<SilverSpace> ne mozes samo tak na prazan zaludac pivo mrknuti
<ivoks> jesam li tjerao zene na abortus
<BotaniCar> ahahaha, ivoks, jel ovo na pravi kanal otislo? :)
<BotaniCar> aha, ti jos na US embassy idiotarijama :)
<SilverSpace> nakon zadnjih nadogradnji jos mi se nista nije srusio na precise win
<ivoks> koje su to provale
<ivoks> jesam li tjerao zene na abortus
<ivoks> a muskarce na sterilizaciju
<ivoks> jos ovo s genocidom, ok, kuzim
<ivoks> mozda se netko pohvali
<ivoks> al abortus... :)
<SilverSpace> perverzije http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/prinove-canonovog-cinema-eos/115346.aspx
<jelly> wtf, cal mi počinje tjedan s nedjeljom
<ivoks> americanski
<jelly> idijoti
<jelly> LC_TIME=hr_HR.UTF-8
<SilverSpace> Znanstveno dokazano: Alkohol nas čini pametnijima
<SilverSpace> lol http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/prodaju-magnete-na-kojima-se-sprdaju-sa-slovenijom-i-srbijom
<ivoks> http://www.canonical.com/content/canonical%E2%80%99s-awsome-bridges-amazon-and-openstack-clouds
<jelly> e to je vec korisno
<jelly> jos mi daj da mogu migrirat VM sa vmwareta i obrnuto... :-)
<ivoks> ne mozes live, ali mozes importirati
<ivoks> i maas je fora
<jelly> maas?
<ivoks> malo blentavo ime, al eto...
<jelly> "Å¡to je maas"
<ivoks> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/124855-maas-effect-canonical-to-lighten-the-load-for-provisioning-bare-metal-clusters
<sale> ivoks: na serverima uglavnom imamo retry svakih 15 minuta unutar prva 2 sata
<ivoks> sale: pa nemate bas :)
<ivoks> meni mail jos nije stigao
<sale> ako zelis, mogu provjeriti
<ivoks> 450 4.2.0 <ante@init.hr>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, see http://postgrey.schweikert.ch/help/init.hr.html;
<ivoks> 13:44:41
<ivoks> od tada nije pokusao vise
<ivoks> u medjuvremenu sam to rijesio telefonom
<jelly> ivoks: ne kuzim zasto to sad ima posebno ime?  svaki provider dedicated boxova je maas?
<ivoks> al, bilo bi dobro da pogledas radi sebe
<sale> ivoks: s koje domene su ti slali mail? Mozes i na pvt ako ti je draze
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/ubuntu-phone-os-takes-a-step-closer/
<ivoks> jelly: nisu to samo dedicated boxevi; da budem iskren, meni ovo izgleda kao nesto sto je oduvijek trebalo postojati
<ivoks> sigurno redhat ima nesto takvo
<ivoks> i naravno, moze se sloziti rucno
<ivoks> ovo je neko rjesenje koje bi ti trebalo omoguciti da instaliras sustav znajuci samo njegov MAC; dakle, nesto kao FAI
<ivoks> medjutim, ide i korak dalje
<ivoks> jednom kada instaliras nekoliko takvih strojeva, mozes raditi provisioning servisa
<ivoks> znaci, kazes 'daj mi wordpress jedan'
<ivoks> i on sve slozi bez da se ti logiras na te strojeve
<ivoks> na jedan stroj stavi sql, na drugi apache
<ivoks> koliko sam ja skuzio... bas slazem neke strojeve da to isprobam
<ivoks> dobar!
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/29418_396258727163_816982163_3983150_574769_n.jpg
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> lol novinari i matematika
<Neuromanc> Od dijela portfelja usmjerenog u metale preporučujemo investiranje 85 posto u srebro i 25 posto u zlato
<ivoks> lol novinari
<SilverSpace> super
<ivoks> (tocka)
<SilverSpace> sudo !!
<SilverSpace> ha zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> nisam znao za ovu naredbu
<drac0_> zdravo
<SilverSpace> po drac0_ 
<drac0_> oy Silver
<drac0_> jesi gledao treninge kod zutih?
<SilverSpace> jutros samo drugi
<sale> drac0_: pa desi!?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ovako cu ja na zid asrock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIeKnB_5u2U
<drac0_> desi sale puska te ubila :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ja bi ovu s pocetka na zid :)
<SilverSpace> mogla bi opet biti kisna utrka
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ah manijace
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> samo neka bude kise al sto manje SC-a
<SilverSpace> :) 
<drac0_> kad se sjetim frenzena i alesia po cem su vozili ovo prosli put je bilo smjesno
<SilverSpace> gledas ove treninge i nis ne znas
<drac0_> crnjo se dere na mic da je u zavoju jezero wtf
<SilverSpace> hebeno je ove godine izjedbaceno
<SilverSpace> i pitanje tko ce imati vise srece
<drac0_> bit ce zanimljivo da
<SilverSpace> bit ce zanimljivo za tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> kad odu kod indijanaca
<SilverSpace> morat ce i mine izbjegavati
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, dobar photo frame server :D
<SilverSpace> juce netjak mlatio klince jer su mu mrave gazili
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> danas ga pitak kaj je bilo danas
<SilverSpace> kaze samo jedne iz druge drupe sam mlatio druge nisam stigo
<SilverSpace> tetame vidla
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> koji bandit
<drac0_> kupi mu neki djepni nozic
<drac0_> da moze noktice kidati :)
<SilverSpace> ma nije agresivan
<SilverSpace> samo kad nije po njegovom vrati
<SilverSpace> neda se zajebavati 
<drac0_> jel unistio onaj ipod il je jos na zivotu?
<SilverSpace> jos je ziv
<SilverSpace> samo slaba baterija
<SilverSpace> sad cekam novi
<SilverSpace> mislio sam kupiti ovaj sad ali sam citao da ce novi izaci
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno pred ljeto
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> odoh nesto bacit u kljun
<chaky> drac0000000000
<chaky> SE Xperia mini rastura sa CyanogenMod-om :)
<chaky> to je tako mali mob, da izgleda kao igracka. Kada nakon xperije mini uzmem SGS2 u ruke, izgleda mi kao da sam uzeo tablet :)
<ivoks> ima ona pro s tipkovnicom
<chaky> da, ima. Tu mi ima kolega na poslu, ja imam ovu bez tipkovnice
<ivoks> jel valja to sta?
<chaky> ja bas na poslovnom mobu ne pisem previse sms-ova, tako da mi ta tipkovnica i ne treba.
<ivoks> to mi je za ssh
<chaky> Valja naravno.
<chaky> aha
<ivoks> moram uzet u ruke
<chaky> i ja sam uzeo xperia mini, nakon sto sam drzao u rukama od kolege xperia mini pro.
<chaky> SGS2 izgleda kao tablet
<SilverSpace> chaky: koji je to android gore
<chaky> SilverSpace: 2.3.7, Cyanogenmod ROM
<SilverSpace> thx
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi rootao heroja? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ma ne
<BotaniCar1> ello
<BotaniCar1> Mmike, jedna za tebe (da, pijan sam) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uhozdNJqgVo
<SilverSpace> hm od kad je otiso od mene Mmike se nije pojavio na kanalu
<SilverSpace> http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/600000-macs-infected-with-trojan-spyware/
<BotaniCar1> Jedno pivo previshe ? Di pijete u Dzubravi ? 
<SilverSpace> ma jedno smo i popili
<SilverSpace> yep u dzubravi
<SilverSpace> reko je jos da ide na muriju :) nidu ga valjda zatvorili
<SilverSpace> nisu*
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace, trazil sam preporuku za bertiju :) Znam da smo ti i ja sedeli u onoj staklenci di zive sise nije bilo :) Je+iga , mora da znas nekaj bolje, al chkomis :) 
<BotaniCar1> Priznaj ! Di susise
<BotaniCar1> Di su partizani ? 
<jelly-home> ko je palio žito
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ma kujac nema vise birtija sa zemskima u dubravi
<SilverSpace> kod mene samo mame sa klincima 
<BotaniCar1> Kuzis ti paradoksa. A zemskica ima .. 
<BotaniCar1> Skoro svaki dan pogazim koju dok idfem na posel ! 
<BotaniCar1> A kad bi pil .. ni jedna .. 
<BotaniCar1> i, SilverSpace , odi u Qratz :) Ja sam ozenjen za mamu s djetetom :) Moj te pimpek mrzi, sad ! :) 
<SilverSpace> kam god da udes samo mlatimudani
<BotaniCar1> Mlatimudan ?! mislim da si me opisao .. na jednom najdubljem nivou :) 
<BotaniCar1> u krtz, jos jedan nick za registrirati  :) 
<SilverSpace> :) hebga
<SilverSpace> hebena tv nis nema petkom
<SilverSpace> ovi opet na htv vrte partizane
<BotaniCar1> ja tak serem po facebooku da me sve sram :) 
<SilverSpace> hebo ih partizani
<SilverSpace> zato i nisam na fb
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar1> Bum ti ja sad napravil account. Ako fakat nemas , sad si nahebo :9
<BotaniCar1> zelis li biti peder ili zena ? 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> neki dan zove frendica hakirali je na fc
<SilverSpace> fb*
<SilverSpace> reko koji kujac radis gore
<SilverSpace> budaletino zenska
<BotaniCar1> Ja sam ponosan svojim FB identitetom. 
<BotaniCar1> Jojdanezaboravim:
<BotaniCar1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RcQ1uyjftOQ
<SilverSpace> di si ove naso
<BotaniCar1> BBrkove ? Pangalakticki carevi, pratim njihov rad vec godinama .. al nisam znao da su na utubetu :) kakvi tekstovi .. 
<BotaniCar1> 254
<BotaniCar1> ups
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to su njihovi autorski tekstovi?
<SilverSpace> moram si kupiti neke bezicne slusalice jer cu si sa ovima otkinuti glavu uskoro
<SilverSpace> zaboravim da su mi na glavi
<SilverSpace> starac senilac
<SilverSpace> ovo je predobro sa koliko malo drveta mozes skuhati http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjQRLQTNsJo&feature=related
<SilverSpace> ja potrosim hrpu drva
<BotaniCar1> E, ja sam gluhoj baki u jednom trenu instaliral bezicne slusalice, koja milina za oboje !! 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfRovJ1KcCg&feature=related
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<BotaniCar1> opasno ovo kuhanje
<BotaniCar1> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-14
<dodobas> prekrasno... Sauber FTW :)
<drac0_> jutar
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si vidio crnju medju nazima :)
<drac0_> negdje je hitler happy in hell
<drac0_> mercedes na prvom redu
<drac0_> deutschen tehnologien fur immer
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> bit ce zanimljivo 
<drac0_> hebate pol momcadi su im njemci
<drac0_> talk about social nationalism :)
<drac0_> bit ce odlicno da
<drac0_> jos da rokne kisa
<SilverSpace> samo mislim da mercedesi sutra ne mogu dobiti utrku
<drac0_> i da mi kimi ostavi deutschere iza repa
<SilverSpace> rb ima paniku 
<SilverSpace> neznaju zasto im ne ide 
<SilverSpace> pa experementiraju :)
<drac0_> geyttel ima problema :)
<SilverSpace> bolid ima problem 
<SilverSpace> AN
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> vis da voze dva razlicita bolida
<drac0_> ne znaju sta ce pa rolaju
<drac0_> u biti zna an sta ce
<drac0_> opa fini update danas, 220 mega
<SilverSpace> http://www.muktware.com/articles/3518/kde-voted-most-popular-desktop-environment
<SilverSpace> zovu babe u birtiju na kafeee
<SilverSpace> odoh :)
<dodobas> haha, komentar Sebastian Vettel, the youngest man in history to have the fastest car 3 yrs in a row.
<dodobas> apsolutna istina
<ivoks> upalim jutarnji
<ivoks> a ono poraz za SilverSpacea :)
<ivoks> mogao bi opet poceti gledati F1, sad kada opet i vozaci odlucuju, a ne samo bolidi
<drac0_> :)
<obruT> bwah, blitz cinestaru danas istekao ssl certifikat :)
<MmikeDOMA> Na današnji dan, prije sto godina, utopio se Leonardo DiCaprio... e pa slava mu...
<MmikeDOMA> 21
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/razina-co2-ista-kao-prije-tri-milijuna-godina-ljudi-ipak-nisu-krivi-za-globalno-zatopljenje-/609726.aspx <- a-ha! :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj sam sad ja kriv
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: pa kaj bi bili krivi 
<ivoks> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/
<ivoks> ne zvuci komplicirano
<SilverSpace> moram priznati da mi se dash sve manje svida
<SilverSpace> i gotovo da ga uopce ne koristim
<ivoks> pa za sto bi ga koristio
<ivoks> to je samo napredniji search
<ivoks> idem baciti nesto u kljun
<SilverSpace> Otključaj iz pokretača > bas nije sretan prevod
<drac0_> SilverSpace, taj dash je samo zderac resursa i proca
<drac0_> hud mi je daleko bolji
<drac0_> trebao bi ga zamjeniti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jel ti se kaj popravilo
<SilverSpace> bilo je dosta nadogradnji
<drac0_> compiz je malo bolji, brze se prozori otvaraju
<drac0_> al dash i dalje koma
<drac0_> sve se uspori kad ga otvorim, proc poludi, sramota
<drac0_> malo je bolje al opcenito sve je to jako lose
<drac0_> vuce se i dalje ko krepana kokos
<drac0_> ak se to ne rjesi idem na 2d i metacity
<drac0_> ili natraga na mutter i gnome-shell
<SilverSpace> meni ne gnjavi proc ali mi je bezvezan
<drac0_> ma meni je ajde ok, al zivcira me da mi ubije proc na taj nacin, usrane vindoze i mutter rade vrhunski glatko
<SilverSpace> ja si stavio Synapse
<drac0_> zato me zivcira, znaci nije ispeglano
<drac0_> imam osjecaj da radim na nekoj krami :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> pricetak tu release pa clean install, ako je i dalje ovako, byebye unity
 * drac0_ ode nesto bacit u kljun ...
 * MmikeDOMA mora danas upgradeirat ubuntu :/
<SilverSpace> same daj
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, koji home box ili server neki? :)
<MmikeDOMA> homebox
<MmikeDOMA> server je 11.10, to cu upgradeirat kroz cca pol godine :)
<MmikeDOMA> drugi su pak 10.04, to cu isto tak
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, onda ce ovo dobro doci ;) http://bit.ly/GKQze7
<MmikeDOMA> ahahaha
<MmikeDOMA> kaj je bilo, ubuntu
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, ja cu prvo na 11.04, to imam na laptopima i ok je
<drac0_> samo zaobici unity :)
<MmikeDOMA> jos je ivoks objasnio kak da one zdrkane slidere na prozorima maknem, i milina
<MmikeDOMA> gledam jucer
<MmikeDOMA> frend si uboo ssd
<drac0_> scrollbars, zasto to mi je super :D
<MmikeDOMA> ocz neki
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kako ti radi taj synapse?
<MmikeDOMA> cita/pise 250/200 megi u sekundi, oko 110 megi u sekundi na random-rw
<MmikeDOMA> 500 kuna!
<drac0_> da to je staro
<drac0_> mozda stari indilinx ili sf kontroler
<drac0_> al ok 500 zivotinjica
<drac0_> koliko giga, 64?
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: zvuci izvrsno
<drac0_> inace ocz jako dobri ssd
<drac0_> vertex serija ubija
<drac0_> ocz, patriot, mushkin, tim redom
<drac0_> ostalo je kuruza manje vise
<drac0_> intela ne racunam
<jelly-home> uh... OCZ ima svega i svacega, i bar 4 razlicita kontrolera pod Vertex imenom do sad
<jelly-home> zasto intela ne racunas?
<drac0_> svaka serija ima svoje, ali koriste najbolje dostupne komponente za tu cijenu
<drac0_> zasto sto je pravi intel samo slc
<drac0_> mlc ostali poderu
<jelly-home> po cemu ga poderu
<drac0_> a slc ko sv. petra kajgana
<drac0_> odi gledaj benchove
<jelly-home> jebes benchmarke, pitam u stvarnoj upotrebi u cemu je problem
<drac0_> nije problem u nicemu
<drac0_> osim u parama
<jelly-home> benchmark ti nece reci da Vertex Plus ima uzasno puno povrata i neispravnih diskova, ni da su prvih 6 mjeseci OCZ firmveri shit
<SilverSpace> ah koji nevjernici :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: synapse mi radi super
<jelly-home> da je razlika u cijeni 20% uvijek bi uzeo Intela
<drac0_> ali nije
<drac0_> svaki firmware je shit
<drac0_> imao sam 3 ocz-a i svaki je bio ok, radio non-stop
<drac0_> nije me karao firmware
<drac0_> ali nisam imao plus
<drac0_> nista ostali nisu bolji od toga
<jelly-home> moj Vertex 2 je tek nakon godinu dana dobio firmware da se moze bootat na starim kontrolerima
<drac0_> ocz im je samo utro put
<drac0_> da nije bilo ocza jos bi cekao taj firmware
<drac0_> i cekali bi ga ostali brandovi
<drac0_> SilverSpace, znaci preporuka :)
<jelly-home> nisam ga cekao, odustao sam
<jelly-home> kupio drugu kantu
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> pa na sta si ga kacio
<SilverSpace> drac0_: koji ste vi nevjernici ti i Mmike :))
<jelly-home> drac0_: na thinkpad
<drac0_> SilverSpace, zasto?
<drac0_> jelly-home, i ja
<drac0_> sve je radilo bez problema odmah
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa nis vam ne pase :))
<jelly-home> eto, meni nije
<drac0_> SilverSpace, zato sto je compiz+unity+dash smece? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwoyvNMvJ70&feature=g-vrec&context=G206a166RVAAAAAAAAAQ
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> dedica ce rasturit sutra :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, 64 gige
<MmikeDOMA> cek da ga nazovem
<MmikeDOMA> da pitam tocno koji modal
<drac0_> SilverSpace, german dvd's :)
<drac0_> jaaaa weiter weiter :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: dedica izdrzi jedan eventualno dva kruga tempa 
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> nema on vise sape
<SilverSpace> ali na ovo uvijek crknem od smijeha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuIiQ8wfyMQ&feature=related
<SilverSpace> weber
<SilverSpace> 1.24
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ovo je za tebe kad ides u lov http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfRovJ1KcCg&feature=g-hist&context=G2e9e200AHT4idOQAMAA
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> slozio to nedavno ali od jasena
<drac0_> najbolja je bukva ili hrast, lagano tinjaju, mozes kuhati 2 dana na tome :)
<drac0_> i portabilno je :D
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.adm.hr/product_info.php?products_id=10497&osCsid=a24887d5163eacef7469746e179b5d65
<MmikeDOMA> to je disk kaj je kupio
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jebena fora
<drac0_> indeed
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim ovo read/write sto pise, ja sam izmjerio drugacije
<drac0_> SilverSpace, webber je najjaci s rukicama :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> montoya :D
<drac0_> nema srece s kamerama
<drac0_> SilverSpace, aaa zakon ovaj synapse, super su ga nadogradili
<drac0_> e sad kako ubiti naporni dash?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi ubio dash indexiranje?
<SilverSpace> nisam 
<SilverSpace> nisam ni gledao dali se da iskljuciti
<drac0_> a super radi
<SilverSpace> meni je super
<drac0_> brz je, a proc na nuli
<drac0_> ehh synapse + docky :)
<MmikeDOMA> haha
<MmikeDOMA> frend converted to ubuntu
<MmikeDOMA> stavio sinoc win7
<MmikeDOMA> nelegalni, dakako
<MmikeDOMA> od treceg frenda
<MmikeDOMA> i skuizio da mu ne radi ms security essentials
<MmikeDOMA> onda skinuo neki antivirus
<MmikeDOMA> pa mu nit to ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> pa se do 5 ujutro jebavao s time
<MmikeDOMA> sad me zvao, de ubuntu :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si probao cinnamon?
<SilverSpace> ne
<drac0_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/cinnamon-project-keeps-gnome-2-style-desktop-alive/
<drac0_> ovo bi bilo ok sa synapse
<drac0_> crap nema ga u repou, ceka se utuntu release
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> aaa cinnamon je na mutteru :)
<drac0_> good bye sister unity
<SilverSpace> vidio to ali odmah prekrizio cim sam vidio da je traka dolje
<drac0_> pa prebacis ju gore :)
<SilverSpace> ne volem to
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> ma necu ok mi je unity
<drac0_> al dash je kifla
<SilverSpace> klopao sam u podne i sad sam vec gladan 
<SilverSpace> majke ti koja smo mi tvornica govana
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> pa treba jesti 5x dnevno :)
<drac0_> barem
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj ne moramo i srati pet puta na dan
<SilverSpace> zivot bi nam prosao za stolom ili na skoljci
<drac0_> i u krevetu
<SilverSpace> jedes seres
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, kaj si jeo?
 * MmikeDOMA b iisto mogo zajest nesto
<MmikeDOMA> fino
<SilverSpace> puna soba mi je zica razno razni punjaca vise ni ne znam kaj je kaj
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, perket od svinjetine+junetine s durum tjesteninom i parmezanom
<MmikeDOMA> wtf je perket?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, skare u ruke i rjesi to :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, prikopcaj se na sve :)
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, to ti na slavonski neki saft na lovacki
<drac0_> sta hoces recept da pisem :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa ne
<MmikeDOMA> nisam znao
<MmikeDOMA> slabo sam slavonac zadnjih dana :)
<MmikeDOMA> gledam ovaj ssd
<MmikeDOMA> srcanu mu opnu
<drac0_> pa si gladan :)
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da cu u ponedjheljak bit laksi za 600 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> i konacno maknut CF karticu iz server- kompa
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> zar i ti sine brute
<SilverSpace> kaj se to kupuje
<drac0_> ssd
<drac0_> muff said
<SilverSpace> da mi radi ovaj ass ploca vec bi i ja nesto ubo
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> ovak samm sad u zrakopraznom prostoru
<drac0_> kazes cardash ni na nebu ni na zemlji
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> kupio neke adaptere i ni jedan ne radi 
<SilverSpace> kineske naravno
<SilverSpace> i skuzio na kraju da nije do adaptera nego do dvi kabla
<drac0_> o cem pricas?
<SilverSpace> dvi kabel na monitor vga ili hdmi
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, kaki je OCZov PETROL ssd ?
<drac0_> aha :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: benzinski 
<SilverSpace> ili naftas
<drac0_> dizelski
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> MmikeDoma, ma uzmi vertex2 ako imas sata2 ili vertex3 ako imas sata3
<drac0_> zaboravi te plus i petrol derivate
<MmikeDOMA> brijes?
<drac0_> ne brijem :)
<drac0_> znam
<SilverSpace> bi da ima sto
<SilverSpace> pijem pivo jebemi se zivo
<SilverSpace> i to je sve kriv Mmike
<SilverSpace> svidjelo mi se jucer
<dodobas> SilverSpace: tko ti je favorit
<drac0_> ide benga gore, Mmike samo petrol rokaj
<SilverSpace> dodobas: liverpool
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ma pijanac...
<drac0_> e vis piva s ekipom jos malo
<drac0_> ljudi boq
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, idi u kufer!
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, prestani, jebemu! 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: button
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ili bar neko fino pivo kupi, kad je bal, nek je bal, ne ozujsko/karlovacke drekove :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: to je kao da kazes 17godisnjaku, nemoj jebat...
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, lol :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da gumbek bi mogao biti solidan, Å¡unker navodno ima super race pace
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jesi probao ovu 120godina zuju
<dodobas> merc je enigma
<dodobas> sauber solidan
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nisam, slabo ti ja pivapijam
<SilverSpace> webber on je imao jutros najbolja vremena
<SilverSpace> stintove
<dodobas> to je single lap..
<SilverSpace> ne na kvalama nego na jutrasnjem prvom treningu
<dodobas> ne znam jesi skuzio da je gumbek Q1 vozio 8 krugova...
<dodobas> na prime gumi
<SilverSpace> moglo bi svasta sutra biti 
<dodobas> sto bi znacilo da je nesto testirao
<SilverSpace> crni isto nije daleko 
<dodobas> ako bude kise... prvi je alonso :D
<SilverSpace> uh sutra mu i kisa ne pomaze
<SilverSpace> rerrari je koma 
<SilverSpace> odoh do konzuma da vidim jel imaju ovo 120g zuju
<SilverSpace> bas bi si probao to
<SilverSpace> bbl
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, EJ!
<MmikeDOMA> gotovo
<MmikeDOMA> :/
<igcek> decki, bil mi mogo pruzit jedan "schnell kurz" subversiona u ubuntu?
<MmikeDOMA> was ist los?
<MmikeDOMA> btw, topla preporuka
<MmikeDOMA> ako bi nesto, a neznas sto
<MmikeDOMA> uzmi git
<igcek> dosta cujem o tom "git" čudu...
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> super je :)
<MmikeDOMA> radis u timu ili samo ti?
<dodobas> ili hg
<dodobas> bitno samo da je dvcs
<igcek> samo ja, cekaj pa si git server postavio ili koristis onaj free hosting?
<igcek> sta znaci dvcs?
<igcek> upotrebijo sam svn jer je bil u ubuntu server guide
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=what%20is%20dvcs
<MmikeDOMA> igcek, git nema server
<MmikeDOMA> tj, moze imat, al' ti ne treba
<MmikeDOMA> vcs = version control system
<MmikeDOMA> to su: cvs, subversion, cm, i ini
<MmikeDOMA> dcvs = distributed version control system
<MmikeDOMA> mosh imat server, al' i ne
<MmikeDOMA> ako sam radis, cesto ti ne treba server
<MmikeDOMA> jednostavno je, instliraj git-core paket, i udri
<MmikeDOMA> (u biti, vidi kak se zove u zadnjem ubuntuu)
<MmikeDOMA> recimo: kazes:
<MmikeDOMA> mkdir /projects/megaProject
<MmikeDOMA> cd /project/megaProject
<MmikeDOMA> git init .
<MmikeDOMA> i taj je sad dir pracen od gita
<MmikeDOMA> napravis neki file, recimo: echo "prvi file" > file.1.txt
<MmikeDOMA> dodas ga u git: git add file.1.txt
<MmikeDOMA> i sad ga git prati
<MmikeDOMA> ako ga zelis 'commitati', kazes: git commit file.1.txt
<MmikeDOMA> ili samo git commit
<igcek> lokalno ili negdje na nekom serveru?
<MmikeDOMA> sve lokalno kod tebe
<igcek> gdje ga prati
<MmikeDOMA> nema potrebe za serverom
<igcek> aha...
<MmikeDOMA> u tvom lokalnom direktoriju
<MmikeDOMA> u svnu i inima bi commitao na server neki - tu commitas kod sebe
<MmikeDOMA> malo je drucaije, al' kad se naviknes, voljet ces
<igcek> a zas je taj git supermega ?
<igcek> zbog toga?
<MmikeDOMA> pa, nije super mega
<MmikeDOMA> al' je jako dobar
<MmikeDOMA> hg je isto dobar, samo sto je spor jako
<igcek> aha, pa dobro prvo cu nastudirat ovaj svn... pa onda dalje
<igcek> ti,, imal neka laka metoda kako povratit rm datoteku?
<igcek> refleksno sam stisno enter :)
<MmikeDOMA> nemoj
<MmikeDOMA> svn je naopacke 
<MmikeDOMA> zastarjelo, lose, glupo
<MmikeDOMA> to je samo 'popravljeni' cvs
<MmikeDOMA> cvs je u kurcu bio jer, npr: pukne ti commit u pola
<MmikeDOMA> prema serveru
<MmikeDOMA> i imas sjeban repo
<MmikeDOMA> i onda imas patnju
<MmikeDOMA> svn to popravlja, ili je sve komitano ili nije nista
<MmikeDOMA> al' je i dalje centraliziran, sto je lose
<MmikeDOMA> ogranicava te u mogucnostima
<igcek> situacija je, da di radim to koriste... 
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> e, jebiga :)
<MmikeDOMA> onda ok :)
<igcek> pa na kraju krajeva od viska glava ne boli...
<igcek> negdje sem procito o "to je samo 'popravljeni' cvs", samo sa drukcijim tonom... malo pozitivnijim :)
<igcek> inace rm, dal se moze kako uizi povratit il je to to?
<MmikeDOMA> tesko
<MmikeDOMA> jel' ti neki file drzi to otvoreno?
<MmikeDOMA> erm, neki proces?
<MmikeDOMA> nginx paket u ubuntuu je potrgan - kazes mu apt-get purge nginx, a on ostavi logrotate skriptu
<igcek> ne, fajl je zatvoren ima ona avtomaticna kopija sa ~, sad to je od prije promjena...
<igcek> stara varjanta
<igcek> najs http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howtorecover-and-undelete-text-file-in.html
<drac0_> zdravo
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<SilverSpace> ili kak bi ono joono reko 
<drac0_> i have no idea
<drac0_> :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: hebote... dokazi da ti je hg spor.. pa cemo razgovarat
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, lako
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, pullni linux (kernel) i onda komitni u git
<MmikeDOMA> erm, u hg
<dodobas> da da...
<MmikeDOMA> pash vidjet :)
<dodobas> to je jedan ograniceni slucaj
<dodobas> priznajem samo ako mi pokazes da imas bar 3 svoja repoa da su velicine i kompleksnosti linux kernela
<ivoks> hg je spor
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ivoks: eto, sad ces jos naci neki link u kojem je cak i bzr brzi od hg-a :)
<ivoks> cisto sumnjam
<drac0_> ivoks, jesi testirao sta btrfs na jos kojoj masini?
<ivoks> ne
<drac0_> koje mi uopce prednosti nudi taj maslac od fs-a?
<ivoks> meni je bzr ok zbog integracije s LP-om, kad brancham neki projekt, kada komitam to u LP, kao novi projekt, komitam samo diff, LP se pobrine za sve
<ivoks> i sto mogu vezati bug za bzr itd...
<ivoks> ali sumnjam da je brzi od hg-a ako ga gledas izoliranog
<ivoks> drac0_: za sad ima jednu super prednost
<ivoks> drac0_: ako ti se FS pokvari, za razliku od svih ostalih FS-a, na ovoga neces trositi vrijeme cekajuci fsck - jer fsck-a jednostavno nema
<drac0_> bas citam :)
<drac0_> zadnji put na oneiricu to je trajalo 3 dana :)
<ivoks> dodobas: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/Benchmarks
<ivoks> vjerojatno su biased... al opet...
<drac0_> Unix systems traditionally rely on "fsck" programs to check and repair filesystems, but no "btrfsfsck" program was released until March 2012 ...
<drac0_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=btrfs_linux31_ssd&num=1
<SilverSpace> ha odlican alkoholni plamenik http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA97x9o0_2Q&feature=related
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, hg je pisan u pythonu, git u c-u
<drac0_> SilverSpace, hebeno :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, treba vjezbe za ovo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> brutala
<drac0_> ovo moram probati lol
<drac0_> brb
<MmikeDOMA> 2 myslqa, potpuno ista
<MmikeDOMA> jednaki serveri
<MmikeDOMA> jednako konfigurirani
<MmikeDOMA> jedan ima konstantan load od cca 13-20
<MmikeDOMA> drugi ima oko 5-6
<MmikeDOMA> jedina razlika, ovaj s manjim loadom radi oko 4 mjeseca
<MmikeDOMA> obvaj drugi je upogonjen sinoc :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj opet borba
<MmikeDOMA> drek drek, drek i samo drek
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> a nije, treba mysqlu oko cijeli dan da napuni innodb cache
<MmikeDOMA> 72 gige strojevi, mysql na svakom treba trositi oko 60ak giga
<MmikeDOMA> na ovom novom trosi - 4 :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kud si pobjego ?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, igram se s postavkama nv drivera
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nikada nisi zadovoljan
<drac0_> budu ga macke zadovoljile :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj nv jos uvijek sere
<drac0_> nv radi super
<drac0_> compiz sere
<drac0_> kad iskljucim vsync, dash umre :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam sad dva racunala slozio sa ati i ne bune se radi sve na 12.04
<ivoks> ja sam u uredu ubio nvidia driver
<ivoks> i sve radi ok sa nouveou ili sto god vec koristi
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pazi ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAgxuhyASLY
<drac0_> radi mi najbolje sa x-swat nv driverima
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol nisi normalan s tim pecima vise :)
<drac0_> od svedske peci pa to cega sve ne :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<drac0_> lolz
<drac0_> sta je ovo neki indijci krepat cu :)
<SilverSpace> na drva bez dima 
<drac0_> aha si vidio :)
<SilverSpace> i to malo drva
<MmikeDOMA> noveau driver je neupotrebljiv
<MmikeDOMA> bar na 8800GTX
<SilverSpace> drac0_: tv prodaja indijska
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> nista
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, i kod mene
<MmikeDOMA> idem do ducana
<MmikeDOMA> a onda nazad na mysqlove
<drac0_> x-swat najbolji
<drac0_> fuckin sri lanka pec lol kako radi  :)
<SilverSpace> jebeno
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> kopija swedish peci
<SilverSpace> modernizirana :)
<ivoks> pa mora nesto raditi
<ivoks> kad sad ne moze vettela komentirati :)
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zakaj ne 
<SilverSpace> sutra ce doci do postolja
<SilverSpace> ako prode prvi zavoj
<ivoks> gledam ove 'prosvjede'
<ivoks> ajmo mi organizirati prosvjed protiv feudalizma
<SilverSpace> i jedne i druge na goli otok pa tko prezivi 
<drac0_> evo ovaj je sve rekao
<drac0_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78237/unity-3d-with-nvidia-driver-becomes-very-slow-and-laggy
<drac0_> fantomski lag koji se javlja iz verzije u verziju, nekad radi, nekad ne :)
<ivoks> ja sam isto imao problema s nvidia driverom
<ivoks> cak mi je skrolanje u browseru bilo sporo
<drac0_> da to su ispravili, chromium je sada lag free
<drac0_> 295.40 driver
<drac0_> al unity i dash jos stekaju
<ivoks> pa probaj maknuti nvidia driver
<ivoks> koristi open source verziju
<drac0_> jesam, nouveau jos gori
<ivoks> mozda ne koristis nouveau, vec vesa :)
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj se ovaj raspisao svaka cast
<drac0_> closed source default malo bolji, x-swat ppa najbolji trenutno
<drac0_> ivoks, ma najbolje cli i mirna bosna :)
<drac0_> ma dobro kaze lik, BAD prigramming
<drac0_> nista vise
<SilverSpace> draco jesi probao xubuntu
<drac0_> sve sam probao
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> sve radi ok glatko
<SilverSpace> i u stare babe
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> osim ubuntu sessiona
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> bad programing?
<drac0_> nv driveri i compiz, da
<drac0_> netko je nesto krivo slozio :)
<ivoks> koliko ja vidim, taj se komentar odnosi na swap
<ivoks> ocito, niti komentator niti komentator komentator nemaju pojma o cem pricaju :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> al to je misao dana :)
<drac0_> netko je zahebao
<ivoks> eto, ja imam i nvidia karticu i intel i nikad problema
<ivoks> osim s nvidia driverom u firefoxu
<ivoks> tada je skrolanje jako sporo
<drac0_> rendanje
<ivoks> chromium radi ok
<drac0_> ne kod mene unutar prozora sve leti
<ivoks> i 10x mi je bolji od firefoxa
<drac0_> compiz + unity steka
<drac0_> i to je sad novo kako su bildali verzije, oneiric je radio super
<drac0_> natty da ne govorim
<drac0_> mozda to jos ispeglaju
<drac0_> nv driver su apgrejdali vec 3x unutar 10tak dana
<ivoks> oneiric i precise imaju isti stack...
<ivoks> natty je radio drugacije, ako se dobro sjecam
<drac0_> da natty je druga prica
<drac0_> unity nije ni bio slican ovome
<drac0_> odoh nesto bacit u kljun, brb
<ivoks> index.hr redizajn
<drac0_> ok i dalje proc divlja na jubito
<drac0_> ali manji lag opcenito s 3 perka :)
<drac0_> triplebuffer, renderaccel i use events
<drac0_> vsync i flipping on
<drac0_> ccsm vsync on
<drac0_> detect refersh off
<drac0_> dupli refresh monitora, kod mene 120
<drac0_> podnosljivo :)
<drac0_> Mmike, probaj ove postavke na 8800gtx
<drac0_> jer imas video memorije
<drac0_> kod mene u lapu je samo 128 + 128
<drac0_> vjerujem da ima i neki memory leak
<drac0_> kad zapuni memoriju lag se povecava naravno
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/888039
<drac0_> ziva istina
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam neku pizdarju sa misem
<SilverSpace> kad upisem pass ne smijem pomaknuti misa tako dugo dok se ubuntu ne podigne do kraja
<SilverSpace> ako ga pomaknem sve mi se zablokira
<SilverSpace> ili uspori do boli 
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> jesi prijavio bug?
<SilverSpace> a kaj da prijavim
<drac0_> pa to sto si sada opisao :)
<SilverSpace> hm fakat ne znam kaj
<drac0_> odoh van prosetati, ljudi boq
<ivoks> ustaska zmija
 * ivoks facepalm
<SilverSpace> kuhana nogica
<ivoks> kaj zagreb izbugio?
<ivoks> Rukometaši Croatia osiguranja Zagreb izgubili su u polufinalnom susretu SEHA lige od Vardara s 29:30 te neće sudjelovati u završnom turniru kojeg su domaćini.
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pfa07ijUCE
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDD
<oki> dobro večer narode
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih na onu stvar shipaju za albaniju a nece za hrvatsku
<SilverSpace> jebena europa 
<SilverSpace> blazeni nam kinezi ti salju kaj god
<oki> večer imali koga
<oki> evo nadogradio sam ubuntu
<oki> al imam problem sa printerom
<oki> osaka_bondage večer
<oki> Silver Space
<oki> jesi tu možda
<oki> ?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace obično ide rano spavat
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-15
<dodobas> elol
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> o SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> e
<dodobas> shebali majstora
<SilverSpace> ah pitanje kaj je bilo tocno 
<SilverSpace> ne gledan bbc
<dodobas> predanj desna lose stavljena
<SilverSpace> Vergne najbrzi krug :)
<dodobas> steta za rosberga
<SilverSpace> ides webber leti :)
<dodobas> oh yeah :)
<SilverSpace> jako dobraa
<dodobas> oh da...
<dodobas> puno razlicitih taktika
<MmikeDOMA> koji kufer s reklamama?
<MmikeDOMA> sve u zadnjih 10 krugova?
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa imas prozorcic :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, i povecalo :)
<dodobas> a mislim... dobra trka... nisi nista propustio
<dodobas> osim infarktriranja komentatora
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> gledo sam
<MmikeDOMA> i trku i reklame
<MmikeDOMA> i slusao blazicka
<MmikeDOMA> jebote, koji lik
<MmikeDOMA> :/
<dodobas> pa digne te...
<dodobas> ako nista drugog...
<dodobas> s tim da... trka je bila hladna...
<dodobas> pitanje kako ce merc u bahrain-u na +35
<SilverSpace> joj hebote reklame 
<SilverSpace> koji kujac pa to mora biti
<MmikeDOMA> brijete da ce bit bakkreina?
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: bude NATO cuvao :)
<SilverSpace> tam ce biti jos zanimljivije 
<SilverSpace> izbjegavanbja granata 
<dodobas> ali massa...
<dodobas> pa taj nije jos niti blizu bodova bio
<dodobas> iako je danas i 'vodio' :)
<SilverSpace> leteci webber
<SilverSpace> joj hebote reklame http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j-PlyS5zXdU#!
<SilverSpace> ha 
<MmikeDOMA> idem malo probat bahrejin
<MmikeDOMA> massa
<MmikeDOMA> taj lik
<MmikeDOMA> treba dat otkaz
<ivoks> vidis ti taj mercedes...
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik http://www.jutarnji.hr/-kunem-se--lazirali-su-test-koji-pokazuje-da-koristim-marihunanu-i-morfij--a-heroin-u-dzepu-nije-bio-moj-/1021764/
<SilverSpace> ne moj je u tvojeme dzepu 
<SilverSpace> bome gusto bilo od 1-17 samo 63sec razlika
<drac0_> zdravo
<SilverSpace> desi drac0_ 
<hbogner> drac0_, jel radis sutra ujutro?
<hbogner> ako ne ides samnom u dubravu :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, evome :)
<drac0_> hbogner, sta cemo u dubravi? :D
<hbogner> idemo na klupicu sjest i pit :D
<drac0_> lol
<hbogner> tako bar SilverSpace kaze
<SilverSpace> bez odjela nema nista
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> sta dresscode je odijelo s kravatom? :D
<SilverSpace> yep
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene su tu fini pijanci 
<drac0_> imam posla ujutro, hbogner kad si tocno 'ujutro' mislio? :)
<SilverSpace> pa ne primaju na klupicu ispred ducana klosare
<hbogner> drac0_, neznam ni sam, ovisi kad ujutro zavrsim, ali cca 11 +- sat vremena
<drac0_> hbogner, nis aj cimni kad zavrsis pa cu vidjeti di sam ja
<hbogner> ockej imas jos 091 6*****5 broj
<drac0_> yep
<hbogner> ockej
<jelly-home> http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<SilverSpace> informaticari jel i vi drzite racunala nisko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frd2Sjmteko&feature=related
<hbogner> lol SilverSpace 
<drac0__> chaky, oxygen ics ;) http://forum.oxygen.im/viewtopic.php?pid=13882
<SilverSpace> rooteri
<drac0__> rooter ide zdrmat kavu ...
<hbogner> http://static.flabber.net/files/scale-of-the-universe-2.swf neznam jeste vidjeli ali super mi je to :D
<jelly-home> Hristos vaskrese
<jelly-home> voskrese*
<obruT> jel ima tko za preporucit nekakav (free) dwg viewer ?
<drac0_> ludnica kako je zarazno, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.hexage.defense
<hbogner> obruT, draftsight
<hbogner> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/
<obruT> hbogner: thanx !
<hbogner> drac0_, igrao neku slicnu flash igru na kompu
<hbogner> zakon
<drac0_> hbogner, probaj ovu svakako, nikada mi nisu te tower defense igre bile nesto posebno, al ova je super zabavna
<drac0_> hbogner, kako ti radi i9000? :)
<hbogner> drac0_, i9001 radi super
<hbogner> smanjio na 1024 sa 1401 :D
<drac0_> frend bi uzeo takav isti
<drac0_> di si ti uzeo?
<hbogner> t-com
<hbogner> joj drac0_ zasto si mi ovo daoooo
<hbogner> grrr
<obruT> hbogner: jel ti koristis taj draftsight ?
<hbogner> obruT, probao ga koristiti i normalno otvara 
<hbogner> kaj te muci?
<obruT> koji utuntu imas i da li 32 ili 64 bit ?
<hbogner> radio i na 64 bita
<obruT> ma kenja oko dependencija na jedan paket iako je instaliran
<hbogner> i na 32
<hbogner> bilo na forumu nekaj 
<obruT> bas googlam, vidim da je ekipa imala problema na 64bit 
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=7333&p=31775&hilit=draftsight#p31775
<hbogner> obo nabrzinu nasao na forumu
<drac0_> hbogner, napisao sam da je zarazno :)
<hbogner> drac0_, gaaadeee :D
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> skuzio sam zasto mi se zamrzne ako misa pomaknem prije nego se podigne ubuntuu dokraja
<jelly-home> zato sto je ubuntu smetje?
<SilverSpace> kaj je zarazno 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: sux utuntu
<jelly-home> nije zarazno, namjerno sam rebootao da vidim jel otvoreni driver za graficku radi
<jelly-home> hm, boje na nouveau na telki su puno bolje
<drac0_> SilverSpace, i onda zasto se smrzne?
<drac0_> jelly-home, nouveau driver mi ne radi uopce, sve potrgano :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: morao sam za misa dodati jednu datoteku koju uzme pri statrtu
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> kakvu sad datoteku, sta imas lpt mis?
<SilverSpace> i ako misa prije pomaknem nego uzme te postavke onda mis ne radi dobro
<drac0_> svasta
<SilverSpace> Saitek Cyborg RAT 5 imam 
<SilverSpace> pa mu moram odrediti tipke
<hbogner> drac0_, igra ima jednu ogromnu manu
<hbogner> nemres iskljucit zvuk
<hbogner> iskljucim zvuk an mobu a ona svejedno svira
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> i iskljucio u opcijama
<SilverSpace> djeca se igraju
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> drac0_: ne koristim compiz, pa ak se na tome strga to ni ne vidim
<drac0_> hbogner, ma da, kod mene uredno radi
<Mmike> jebo vas tower defense!
<drac0_> SilverSpace, hebate pojest ce te taj stakor :)
<drac0_> Mmike, odi dalje pit neki losi viski :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sve je to od vina
<drac0_> novi unity 5.10
<SilverSpace> lol stavio sam icon themu i sad izgledam ko ustasa u oblacima
<drac0_> daj skrinshot :)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/ubuntuone.png
<SilverSpace> cuci u tray 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> drac0_, ne pijem lose viskije:) samo lose pivo (ozujsko, karlovacko, ...)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, :)
<SilverSpace> i jos tome pijani 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> Mmike, di je nestao paulaner i ostali krauti :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, daj opali u terminal, sta ti kaze ovo? --> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<SilverSpace> drac0_: yes all
<drac0_> ok
<SilverSpace> OpenGL version string:  1.4 Mesa 8.0.2
<drac0_> a ovo --> dpkg -s nux-tools | grep Version
<SilverSpace> 2.10
<drac0_> gut
<drac0_> OpenGL version string:  3.3.0 NVIDIA 295.40
<Mmike> pa kaj pet puta moram tutor misiju igrat?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> drac0_, pa, to da, al, popijem nekad lose pivo
<drac0_> :D
<Mmike> los viski necu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne 
<drac0_> Mmike, pa skrolaj udesno pobogu
 * drac0_ misli da je vrijeme za malo odmorit oci i prosetat van!
<SilverSpace> hajd
<SilverSpace> samo dalje od birtije
<SilverSpace> van na kisu
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> l8r
<hbogner> odoh i ja 
<hbogner> do sutra pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-08
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> http://alienware.com/ubuntu/
<Mmike> nekad imam osjecaj k'o da developeri svijetom idu i mijenjanju fontove samo da meni napakoste
<dodobas> Mmike: a micek.... muc muc
<dodobas> :P
<dodobas> developeri nemaju nikakvog motiva to raditi
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> to je urota protiv mene
<Mmike> sto cu
<ivoks> znas kaj je urota...
<ivoks> ma... :)
<Mmike> znam, kad mi promjene nacin na koji se hinting u antialiasingu radi
<Mmike> jebemti kak me zub boli
<Mmike> onak, uho mi natice :)
<dodobas> woohoo http://initd.org/psycopg/articles/2013/04/07/psycopg-25-released/
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> i sad mogu istestirat dal' je brzi od starog :)
<dodobas> fak u
<dodobas> i tvoji sinteticki testovi...
<jelly-home> Mmike: gdje/kojeg zubara imash?
<dodobas> direktori se pale na grafove... njih mozes i izmisliti
<jelly-home> grafovi su najbolja stvar poslije narezanog kruha!
<jelly-home> (note: narezani kruh je bezveze)
<dodobas> i to jos oni pita-grafovi
<jelly-home> mmm, pita
<dodobas> koji prikazuju samo odnos...
<dodobas> bez da znas apsolutne vrijednosti... ti su najbolji
<jelly-home> jel postoje logaritamske pite?  te bi bile jos bolje
<Mmike> jelly-home,  nekog svog, na tresnjevci. Shto?
<Mmike> dodobas, ima cijela znanost oko toga :)
<Mmike> npr, kak je ekipa objasnjavala da je vista brza od XPa
<Mmike> pa imas 'graf' sa 2 'bara'. 10% visine je XP, 80% visine je vista
<Mmike> jedino kad se malo bolje zagledas skuzis da y os ode od, neznam 11000 do 11800
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> to je drugo.... pita grafovi su jos opasniji
<dodobas> ovi bar grafovi su klasika pred izbore....
<dodobas> HBASAD stranka u VELIKOJ prednosti ispred HRTASA
<dodobas> a kad ono prva ima 1.2%, a druga 1.18%
<Mmike> dadada
<Mmike> toto :)
<Mmike> dodobas, iako ja nebih mogao bez grafova zivjet
<Mmike> munin za pocekat
<Mmike> btw, ujebali munin u novom ubuntuu
<Mmike> (nije ubuntu kriv, nego munin)
<dodobas> pa kakve onda to ima veze s ubuntu-om ? ::)
<Mmike> pa novi ubuntu donio novi munin
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin
<Mmike> eh, sec
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> munin2
<Mmike> ima i 'zoom' ficuru
<Mmike> al' mi izgleda k'o da su nedovrseni paket uzeli
<dodobas> pa radi... ne kuzim
<dodobas> ili si mislio na nesto drugo ?
<Mmike> pa radi, da
<Mmike> al' je ruznije i manje intuitivno
<Mmike> ne?
<dodobas> kako je bilo prije ?
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet dal' kde 4.9 radi sto bolje :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a, nemam nigdje handy za pokazat sad
<Mmike> botke
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si testirao http://www.sestica.com/
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> narucivao sam pizzu od tamo kad sam u dugavama bio
<Mmike> al' to je davno bilo
<BotaniCar> Frend reklamira da su sjajni .. hotdog za 25 kuna mora mi biti preizvrstan, inace .. 
<Mmike> ha, neznam
<Mmike> od kad je bobo popljuvao TPK zato sto mu 'sopska salata nije dovoljno velika' odustao sam :)
<BotaniCar> ahaha, cek, Bobo se pozalio na kolicinu salate negdje ? Vristim od smijeha :9 
<BotaniCar> Dobro da niej rekao da mu je sir u njoj prekrupno rezan :)
<Mmike> ja sam ga isto u cudu gledao
<BotaniCar> Svasta, on je inace lice i nalicje kulture u izricaju :) 
<BotaniCar> Sto me sjetilo, Bog znaj jel bu SDP imao informatiku kad ih raja pocne razapinjati po uglovima :( 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/0MkBUpl.jpg
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> o/
<SilverSpace> sunce
<SilverSpace> 16MB rom https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/703n_1.png
<SilverSpace> ruterchich dobio
<obruT> faking pulseaudio...
<obruT> stiso u alsamixeru mute pa unmute, al jebiga, ostalo zamuteano zauvijek :P
<Mmike> alsa-sta? :)
<Mmike> obruT, kaj si ti u broncanom dobu jos? :)
<dzl-r> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/487807_10200655394728414_41128965_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> "GOLE VRIÅ TULJE" !!
<dzl-r> hahaha
<obruT> Mmike: ma sta alsa, OSS :)
<SilverSpace> mute
<BotaniCar> "google chrome has stopped updating and no longer supports your version of OS" .. kaj, nema krome vise za debian ? 
<dzl-r> mislis chromium?
<BotaniCar> ne
<dzl-r> aha
<dzl-r> bas cu ga installat da vidim razliku
<SilverSpace> chrome neki svoj rederer engin slaze napusta webkit
<SilverSpace> tj. google
<dzl-r> ne znam ja koristim chromium
<dzl-r> nis mi ne fali
<jelly> ne napusta, forka
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj nije to isto chrome ili chromium
<dodobas> SilverSpace: naravno da ne...
<dodobas> jedno je smece, a drugo smece s otvorenim kodom...
<jelly> sto se tice html renderera, isto je
<jelly> razlike su u bundlanom flashu i pdf vieweru i kapitalistickom pracenju svega sto radis
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ah da smece jedno i drugo :)
<SilverSpace> paz ovo nisam do sada vidio iskon jumbo ima torrent 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> testin testing
<BotaniCar> preferiram komunisticko pracenje pred kapitalistickim pracenjem ! 
<dzl-r> kim jong un, oslobodi nas
<dzl-r> :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: na isto ti dode ili pred streljacki vod ili na ulicu 
<BotaniCar> ili oboje , da :) 
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: taj ce prije sebe raznesti nego koga drugoga
<SilverSpace> nesposoban isto ko i nasa vlada
<dzl-r> citam jucer na indexu ako dođe do nuklearnog rata
<dzl-r> utjecat ce na 70% svjetske populacije
<dzl-r> lol
<SilverSpace> idem na juzni pol sa pingvinima zivjeti
<SilverSpace> sjevernu polutku sam odavno odpisao
<dzl-r> nadam se da mali smrad samo laje
<SilverSpace> ne laje to on cvili 
<SilverSpace> kad pogledam koreance oko njega svi mrsavi samo on debeli prasac
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a bio je u bosni an čevapima i bureku....
<dodobas> :D
<obruT> ma naravno da laje... zeli se pokazati pred narodom kao cvrst vodja... tek treba zadobiti povjerenje
<obruT> a i sam zna da ce u slucaju bilo kakvog rata najebat i on i njegovi
<BotaniCar> indeks ima analiticare kadre i kompetentne prosuditi o poslijedicama 3 sv.rata ? LMAO 
<dzl-r> tu si u pravu
<dzl-r> :D
<dzl-r> nadam se da se mu narod sudit
<dzl-r> prije nego sto dode prije ikakvog rata
<dzl-r> vuc ga po cesti kao onog rumunja
<dzl-r> ili gadafija zajeb
<BotaniCar> Mislis GanDaLfija ! 
<dzl-r> ima ona reportaza
<dzl-r> sto su pustali u koreji
<dzl-r> kako ameri jedu ptice, zive u satorima
<dzl-r> indoktrinacija lvl 85
<dzl-r> lol
<obruT> kad se spominje vec rumunj, uvijek me podsjeti na onaj vic "Causesku i Broz su isti skroz" :)
<dzl-r> http://digitaljournal.com/article/345349
<obruT> ma taj video je fejk
<dzl-r> nemoj rec
<dzl-r> haha
<obruT> odnosno, koliko god bila jaka propaganda u tim nekim zemljama, sjetimo se i nase bivse... s ovim videom se netko isao zajebavat
<dzl-r> ne znam koliko je prijevod dosljedan
<BotaniCar> "indoktrinacija lvl 85" , overdose with warcraft much ? :) 
<SilverSpace> ovakav video slozis za bilo koju drzavu 
<dzl-r> lol
<dzl-r> sad je lvl90 max
<dzl-r> izasao je novi expansion
<dzl-r> :D
<BotaniCar> cim prodam dijete kupujem godisnju pretplatu, moj tauren me treba :) 
<dzl-r> i mene moj retri paladin
<dzl-r> :D
<dzl-r> ma ne igram otkad je izasao taj novi "pandaria"
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/vxO7d7
<dzl-r> lol
<dzl-r> to je remi gaillard
<dzl-r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvYxXBMqEOM
<datase> dzl-r: Title: Radar (Rémi Gaillard), Views: 17493042, Rating: 98.610392%
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> o/
<weshmashian> \o
<SilverSpace> prejako http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q26aEDvJPb4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: The Great Escape (Rémi GAILLARD), Views: 13583040, Rating: 98.658066%
<SilverSpace> richet za rucak hepy
<dzl-r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHCxdlZ7G18
<datase> dzl-r: Title: The snail (Rémi GAILLARD), Views: 33507500, Rating: 98.33539%
<BotaniCar> ima netko da sjedi iza ISKON linka ? Treba mi jedan DNS query, ako imate cajta 
<jelly> BotaniCar: da iza, NA
<SilverSpace> odoh na sunce
<ivoks> apt-get source skype
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ?
<ivoks> pa i binarni paketni moraju imati source paket iz kojeg se buildaju :)
<ivoks> tamo je opet binary, al sta sad... :)
<jelly> osim ak su native pa je sve u djuture u istom stablu
<jelly> sad sam se bas zacudio, rbldnsd je native Debian
 * jelly otkrio jos jednu besplatnu blacklistu koju moze koristiti i za X miliona upita dnevno
<jelly> spamhausove zen odn. sbl-xbl se placaju, ali cbl dio sam za sebe je friii
<Mmike> e, odakle skype uzimate?
<Mmike>         500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner amd64 Packages
<Mmike> to?
<Mmike> SRCE TI BUSILACKO!
<BotaniCar> Kaj je OPTIMA telecom u stecaju ? :D
<obruT> optima iz dead :P h1 isto :P metronet isto :P svi umiru
<obruT> samo HT ostaje ! :)
<dodobas> samo HT kupuje
<obruT> :)
<dzl-r> kaj ce se dogodit
<dzl-r> ak ja imam ugovor na 2 godine
<dzl-r> kod optime
<dzl-r> lol
<BotaniCar> Racunaj da ti nece vratiti novac i platiti penale :) 
<BotaniCar> ALI ! mogao bi se naci u posjedu nekvalitetnog i nezeljenog DSL modema koji koristi drugaciji standard nego ikoji drugi provider !!!
<jelly> Mmike: um... sa www.skype.com?
<dzl-r> mislis annex A
<BotaniCar> ne mislim :) 
<dzl-r> nis razbit cu ga cekicem
<jelly> Annexa, vrati se kuci!  Skuvala sam ti pastasutu
<BotaniCar> Pricamo generalno, ili i dalje o optimi ? :D
<dzl-r> Optima
<BotaniCar> Moram se poceti drogirati, sad samo citam gluposti i smijem se i onom sto nije smijesno, da se drogiram imao bi opravdanje 
<BotaniCar> Jeste vi citali o Bangourinom programu "GOH" ? 
<BotaniCar> "Gradjani obnavljaju Hrvatsku" :) 
<jelly> ne znam, meni je Optimin provisioning sa pushanjem konfiguracije k njima na server simpatican.  Manje simpaticno mi je sto nemres mijenjati uslugu nego samo 1. u mjesecu
<dzl-r> bas sam ih htio nazvat ovih dana i dat im doznanja da sam iznimno zadovoljan njima
<dzl-r> i zamolit ih da ne odu u stecaj
<jelly> BotaniCar: HAMEDovom?
<BotaniCar> On valjda misli da smo veci debili nego jesmo :) Frajer ima pol tuceta tvrtki u dugovima, i nudi metodu oporavka kojom bi ljudi prvo malo popravili tvrtke u gradjevinskom sektoru :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: bas taj 
<BotaniCar> http://goh.hr/kako-funkcionira-goh/
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa investitor... :)
<BotaniCar> Q:"Zasto GOH" A:"bankrotirati cu ako me ne prihvatite kao mesiju" 
<jelly> BotaniCar: za njega nisam cuo od Top DJ Mag ili kako se zvala emisija
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je lik bio simpa pa sam ga jos malo popratio dok se bacio u modu, neki dan je iskocio iz pastete s "ja cu nas sve spasiti" pa sam isao citati za ljubav starih dana .. uzelo ga 
<BotaniCar> <3 Top DJ Mag <3
<jelly> svaka udruzena akcija banaka i drzave i gradjevinaca osim spustanja cijena neprodanim stanovima 50% je nekorisna
<BotaniCar> Ja uopce ne kuzim ta inzistiranja da se banke i gradjevina spasavaju, pa to nas je i dovelo ovdje :) Jebate, nakon WW2 su svabe spavale u satorima i gradile tvornice, a ne kuce :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: njima su oprostili punk dugova... i dali im novac da naprave tvornice...
<BotaniCar> dodobas: stoji. I ostaje cinjenica da nisu isli revitalizirati gradjevinu specificno, nego stratesku industriju 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: tipa... kemijsku industriju...
<BotaniCar> proizvodnju THC-a !
<dodobas> naravno...
<dzl-r> otkupit ce nam goldman sachs vanjski dug
<dzl-r> :D
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio...
<ivoks> pa ja se ubuntuom bavim vec 8 godina
<ivoks> duze nego s bilo kojom drugom distribucijom
<BotaniCar> Ovo zvuci kao da ubuntu postoji vec desetljece , deda :) 
<ivoks> pa je, skoro
<ivoks> 9 godina
<BotaniCar> i dalje je jednako ruzan, samo si ti stariji 
<nixhr> gnome 3.8 ima classic mode
<nixhr> jel netko mozda to probao?
<BotaniCar> kak opce vidim koju verziju gnometa trosim ? yum search gnome ? 
<BotaniCar> Version: 2.30.2 .. nda, i do not qualify :) 
<Mmike> nixhr, nece 3.8 bit u ubuntuu prije 10tog mjeseca
<ivoks> a jeb ti gnome
<ivoks> pa jesu li se vise odlucili :)
<SilverSpace> ma jebemti lemilice da ti hebem vratite nam iskru trajala mi je dvadeset godina
<SilverSpace> ovo kinesko dzubre traje od narucivanja do narucivanja znaci 90 dana
<vileni_> uzmi weller i mir
<BotaniCar> igzekli 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj si ipak odlucil sam prelemiti memoriju na ruteru ?
<vileni_> evo http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/11061/weller-lemilo-220-25w-sp-25-l
<vileni_> sigurno bolje od kineza
<SilverSpace> vileni_: sva sreca imam jednu 12V wellerovu ta radi vec dugo od kada je dosao bauhaus u zg
<vileni_> SilverSpace: pa sto onda radis sa kinezima :)
<SilverSpace> treba mi jedna od 60-100 wata
<vileni_> ja sam u srednjoj radio sa weller, i mislim si kako bih to doma mogao uzeti
<vileni_> i onda vidim da su po 400-500eur takve
<vileni_> sad me zapravo cudi kako nijedna nije nestala
<SilverSpace> da dobra je jako skupa 
<vileni_> evo imas 40w za nesto vise :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, proslo je dosta vremena od kad si u srednju isao, mozda danas i u skoli imaju kineze jer ,eto :) 
<vileni_> vrlo moguce
<SilverSpace> ove kineske od 10$ samo ako naletis na nesto kaj traje :)
<SilverSpace> u biti morat cu si kupit onaj pistolj za takve stvari 
<SilverSpace> finu malu lemilicu imam 
<SilverSpace> ista ovo povecalo u chipoteci 180kn bez baterija http://is.gd/B1h7pX
<SilverSpace> aha i ovdje je bez
<SilverSpace> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikli/grupa/362500/lemne-stanice
<SilverSpace> ides weller
<Mmike> ivoks, vec vidim kako ce unity lagano ponuditi 'desktop mode' za cca 12-18 mjesci :)
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/vijesti/tevez-postao-manchesterski-smetlar-s-porscheom-clanak-535560
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> zanislite nasu elitu da cisti mpr :D
<vrodic> dzl-r: nebu optima propala nego: http://www.poslovni.hr/domace-kompanije/zaba-i-ht-ulaze-u-vlasnistvo-optime-236172
<BotaniCar> vrodic: ako se ne varam,pokusali su se dokapitalizirati vec 2x , bez uspjeha , sad su u predstecajnoj nagodbi
<BotaniCar> tak da su vec propali, samo se ceka da doktor deklarira vrijeme smrti 
<dzl-r> ne pratim baš
<BotaniCar> hmm, jel bi MRW bilo "my reaction when" ili "my retarded wife" ? Kontekstualno mi na sve meme-e sjedaju oba :) 
<dzl-r> hah
<weshmashian> ono prvo :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: vidim ja tko u tvojoj kuci 'lache nosi :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vrodic> BotaniCar: ako se upisu zaba i HT u vlasnistvo, to je nacin da se vrati dugovi. ako ne generiraju nove gubitke, ili ima jos volje da veliki dokapitaliziraju/upisu se u vlasnistvo, nema problema sa opstankom
<BotaniCar> Da. A godisnja inflacija u RH je 5% , kako NBH i tvrdi :) 
<vrodic> koja je realnija brojka i kojom metodologijom je dobivena?
<BotaniCar> Cuj, nerado zavrsavam dan flejmanjem, pa cu ovo odgoditi za sutra ako moze. *puf* nestadoh 
<BotaniCar> ( realni pokazatelj inflacije ti je , npr. cijena kruha )
<vrodic> ok, nije mi namjera flejm, nego diskusija
<vrodic> u cijenu zivota ulazi mnogo faktora
<vrodic> mislim da postoji za to neki propisani standard, koji je isti npr. za clanice EU
<Hrki> i ako ih tcom preuzme, dali ovi mogu dingut cijenu usluge?
<Hrki> na dvije lokacije ih koristim
<vrodic> svi konkurenti HTa su losijem polozaju zbog toga sto nisu za sitne pare nasljedili sav last mile bakar 
<Hrki> kolko ja znam tu optimu je neki lik otvorio, prodao za masne pare
<Hrki> i sad propada :D
<dzl-r> pocupat to sve i u stari bakar
<dzl-r> kila je 35kn
<dzl-r> ionak nije zaqrac
<dzl-r> :D
<vrodic> mozda bi trebali mi koji mozemo vise prelazit na ne-ht internet, tj kabelske operatere
<vrodic> tj. bilo tko tko ne koristi HT leased bakar
<Hrki> ali ne kuzim kako su ovi propali
<Hrki> znam da im je SZK katastrofa
<Hrki> mozda je takva i uprava pa me onda ne cudi
<vrodic> oni su krenuli dosta ambiciozno
<vrodic> pazi, ja npr placam oko 170kn za flat rate
<vrodic> 55kn ode HTu
<dzl-r> korisnicka podrska je katastrofa
<dzl-r> jednom sam cekao tehnicara 5 dana
<vrodic> za ostatak treba kupiti dslam i cpe, odrzavati međugradske linkove, vanjski link, szk, marketing, potencijalno preplaćene komade opreme i usluge
<vrodic> ako postaviš projekcije prihoda preoptimistično (što npr. radi i država), onda stvari padaju u vodu
<vrodic> a nitko ne voli reći investitorima, za sljedeću godinu planiramo 10% manje prihode
<vrodic> optima je otpuštala ljude, ali očito je da su uvijek bili preoptimistični sa projekcijama
<vrodic> i smanjivali su plaće
<ivoks> There are several required fields, but you can just treat them as magic, for now. So, in debian/control, there are two paragraphs.
<vrodic> a tko ti može dokazati da npr. HT ne sabotira namjerno konkurenciju. ne mora to čak biti niti aktivna sabotaža, samo im dodjele lošije parice itd
<ivoks> debian/compat specifies the "compatibility level" for the debhelper tool. We don't need to go into what that means, right now.
<ivoks> This file should contain the number 8. This is a magic number. Do not put any other number in there.
<ivoks> lol
<dzl-r> ja znam dosta ljudi koji su se vratili na tcom
<Hrki> a kakvo je stanje sa h1?
<dzl-r> zato sto su ocekivali stabilniju uslugu
<dzl-r> to sa paricama je istina, meni je pusteno 8 mbit
<dzl-r> recimo da 1.5 otpadne na iptv
<dzl-r> dode mi 3.5 - 4
<vrodic> 55kn po korisiku po mjesecu je ogromna para
<vrodic> a troškova uglavnom i nema
<dzl-r> bitno da smo mi ht prodali za kikiriki
<dzl-r> :)
<Hrki> jebiga kad neznami sami vodit 
<Hrki> a gubitase nitko ne zeli kupiti
<dzl-r> uglavnom zato sto se privatni interesi stavljaju ispred svega drugog
<dzl-r> nije to nikakva nesposobnost
<dzl-r> to su opravdanja
<dzl-r> da je netko bio nesposoban
<dzl-r> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544551_608103372538429_56535815_n.jpg
<dzl-r> :D :D :D
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> bas
<Hrki> bokte sta ovo lici na moru
<Hrki> pa ako vec gradi na crno nek napravi kak spada
<Hrki> a ne kao da sam u favelama
<dzl-r> mahala :D
<ivoks> radi netko s rpmovima od vas?
<ivoks> jel rpm paket jos uvijek ovisi o datotekama ili su presli na pakete?
<ivoks> npr... prije je znao reci 'depends on libgdbm.so.2'
<ivoks> pa ti sad trazi
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, (koliko znam kao ex Fedora user) ako imas rpm paket, mozes ga instalirati lokalno :) ... npr. yum -y localinstall paket.rpm
<ivoks> ma sve to ok
<Vlado9A3CY> u tom slucaju povuce ono kaj treba iz repozitorija
<ivoks> da, nisam to pitao...
<ivoks> to yum zna da treba povuci
<ivoks> rpm paketi ovise o 'mogucnostima', dok deb paketi ovise o paketima
<ivoks> npr...
<ivoks> deb paket ce ovisi o libc6 paketu
<Vlado9A3CY> a ako instaliras s rpm -ivh *.rpm onda nece instalirati ako nesto fali
<ivoks> ali rpm paket moze ovisiti o libc.so.6 datoteci i zlib paketu
<ivoks> ne govorim o instalaciji, vec metodologiji
<ivoks> dakle, ako imam paket koji ne zelim instalirati, vec vidjeti sto mi za njega treba
<ivoks> dpkg ce mi reci koji mi paketi trebaju
<ivoks> a rpm ce mi reci cuspajz paketa i datoteka
<ivoks> npr:
<ivoks> $ rpm -qp --requires sendmail-8.12.5-7.i386.rpm
<ivoks> /usr/sbin/alternatives
<ivoks> rpmlib(VersionedDependencies) <= 3.0.3-1
<ivoks> chkconfig >= 1.3
<Vlado9A3CY> nemam sada nazalost fedoru za isprobati ...
<ivoks> http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora_Draft_Documentation/0.1/html/RPM_Guide/ch05s02.html
<ivoks> nasao ovdje
<Vlado9A3CY> sjecam se samo da sam znao zaviriti u man yum
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh pogledati nesto pod ocne kapke... see you all later ;)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/891623_10200960717960664_261662479_o.jpg
<jelly-home> ivoks: sitno
<ivoks> al ono sto najvise veseli...
<ivoks> free kaze da imam jos 12GB slobodno :D
<SilverSpace> ludi li crnogorca
<jelly-home> ivoks: al probaj otvoriti koji wordpress sa 10-100 komentara, pa svaki tab uzme 200MB
<SilverSpace> umrla Margaret Thatcher
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-09
<dodobas> oink oink
<ivoks> mislim si uzeti x1 carbon
<ivoks> malo je skup...
<dodobas> ja jucer saznao da 'mozda imam vezu iz Amerika'
<dodobas> t430 is MINE
<ivoks> t430?
<dodobas> lenovo
<ivoks> da, znam
<ivoks> pa nije to losa opcija
<dodobas> mohu nagurati 16GB rama... i jos ima onaj extensible side bay... kako li se zove...
<dodobas> t430s je overrated
<ivoks> preko 2kg
<ivoks> fak... moram se danas odluciti da ga se isporuci do 18.
<dodobas> kupujes u RH.... :/
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> idem preko bare sljedeci tjedan
<ivoks> za kupovinu laptopa u hr moram biti milijarder
<ivoks> i onda ih jos dobijem s hr rasporedom na tipkovnici
<ivoks> t430s u mikronisu ide do 15.300kn
<ivoks> to je skoro 3000$
<ivoks> a u sad-u je manje od 1000$
<jelly-home> hr raspored mi je ok jedino zato sto obicno ima dugacki enter umjesto siroki
<ivoks> za 1000$ kupis povratnu avionsku kartu za us
<ivoks> cijene laptopa kod nas su kao da se svaki vozi bisnis klasom u avionu
<jelly-home> a carina?  Jel se placa pdv na uvoz iz US?
<ivoks> placa se, al to je manje od 100%
<ivoks> tak da, marze kod nasih prodavaca su ogromne
<ivoks> oni na prodaji jednog laptopa vise klase zarade placu za jednog prodavaca
<jelly-home> a drugdje u evropi
<ivoks> nisam gledao cijene u sloveniji
<jelly-home> ocito se laptop kod nas prodaje kao luksuzna roba a ne kao alat
<ivoks> t430 na amazonu kosta 718$
<ivoks> da vidimo kod nas u mikronisu istu specku
<ivoks> 11.400kn
<ivoks> to je ~ 2000$
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-T430-23426FU-14-Inch-Laptop/dp/B009UFYPG6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365488419&sr=8-1&keywords=thinkpad+t430
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.9f4ccc11edc04c559d62622bc2bd6be8.lenovo-thinkpad-t430s-intel-core-i5-3210m-2-50ghz-4gb-500gb-dvdrw-dl-w8p-14-0-hd-nvidia-nvs-5200m-1gb-lenovo-torba-p-n-n1m6usc.aspx
<ivoks> dodobas: 1366x768? uff... fuj.
<vileni> koliko bi bila carina za to? :)
<ivoks> vileni: pa manje od 100%
<vileni> znaci da dovezes 2 tu, mozes si otplatiti kartu :)
<ivoks> jos ako ti netko drugi plati kartu...
<ivoks> poslovni put, ovo ono
<ivoks> necu sad nis kupovat
<ivoks> kupit cu drugi put kad cu ici
<dodobas> ivoks: ma ovi u RH nemaju NISTA
<ivoks> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834311942
<ivoks> newegg je jos jeftiniji
<dodobas> imaju 2-3 modela i nema nikakve customizacije... nista...
<dodobas> ali klasika... USA 1300$, DE 1300€ HR 13000kn
<jelly-home> sve cijene iste! :-)
<dodobas> jelly-home: pa naravno :)
<ivoks> idem u ured
<dodobas> pa koji debil moras biti.... hebeni klijent...
<dodobas> tri put dogovorimo 'import file spec'
<dodobas> zakljucno je bilo CSV i odredjene kolone
<dodobas> i jucer... 'ne radi import' a pokusali uplodat XSLX i potpuno drugaciju spec kolona...
<Mmike> dodobas, ;)
<Mmike> dodobas, to je, nazalost, normalno. Imas specke i suglasnost? Turni im to nazad, i reci 'maloumni?'
<Mmike>  Zaslon: 14" HD LED 1366 x 768 AntiGlare
<Mmike> ivoks, :/
<dodobas> Mmike: ma ja sam samo subcontractor... 
<dodobas> ali debili...
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> ima jos tko da je zivcan ? 
<BotaniCar> idemo na konjak ! 
<jelly-home> http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti/zabava/719048/lopovi-ukrali-cak-pet-i-pol-tona-nutelle/
<BotaniCar> nobody saw me do it, can't prove anything
<jelly-home> translate.google.com prepoznaje "Čevapčići." kao slovenski jezik
<jelly-home> ah, "Ćevapčići." su hrvatski
<jelly-home> hm, al 1440x900 bi bilo taman ok za 14"
<ivoks> Mmike: da, sranje
<ivoks> ali ima ovaj x1 carbon sa x900
<ivoks> i dell sputnik
<ivoks> dell.com/sputnik
<Mmike> ides, ovaj dell
<Mmike> pa to je
<Mmike> fino :)
<dodobas> 8gb rama :/
<dodobas> no customization...
<Mmike> soma eura u austriji/njemackoj
<Mmike> 1500 dolarjev
<dodobas> nema u rh
<Mmike> ima v austrijo
<Mmike> iako se meni carbon vise dopada
<BotaniCar> Ja najvise volim kad iza backup skripte ostane terabajt smeca koje moram rucno brisati. OK, nije , najvise volim kad moram okriviti sebe jer sam ja pisao skriptu :) 
<Mmike> los ti testing
<Mmike> a brijem da QC/QA nit nemas ;)
<BotaniCar> pa, ovo je testing, prije nego i na produkciju ovo stavim :) 
<BotaniCar> QC/QA , my a.ss :)
<Mmike> velis, nije misn kritikl :)
<BotaniCar> koji je test mission critical ? 
<dodobas> test mlijecne mlazivosti za komponentnu integraciju ?
<BotaniCar> sad si me napalio :) 
<dodobas> ok, to mi nije bila 'prva' namjera :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> konzistencija:
<ivoks> Option "--help" is unknown, try "tc -help".
<ivoks> Command "-help" is unknown, try "tc qdisc help".
<jelly-home> ... veli try, ne veli you shall succeed
<BotaniCar> ukua , jel itko koristio tartarus za backup ? 
<BotaniCar> Nece mi LVM bekapirati , moram drugacije :( 
<BotaniCar> koji kua je ovo : ssh u53166@u53166.your-backup.de df -h ; exec request failed on channel 0
<BotaniCar> *mrmlj*
<ivoks> problemi?
<BotaniCar> rjeseno, ali ne bez pizdjenja :) Kompliciraju hetznerofci, htio sam vidjeti free space na backup serveru , na kraju sam morao 'echo "df -hi" | sftp bla@bla.bla'
<jelly> nema shella
<BotaniCar> ae .. 
<jelly> nema cokolade!
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> ubuntu koristi nesto drugo, a ne gpg-agent ? ( procitao tako na nekom forumu pa provjeravam ) 
<dodobas> e da me hebo pas... http://jebo.me/pas/07
<dodobas> preoptimisticno ? :)
<jelly> Maštamo _o_
<dodobas> a nevino...
<jelly> ček, a plaća? :-)
<dodobas> znanje ? :)
<jelly> riight!
<ivoks> dodobas: ja nasao :)
<ivoks> dodobas: imam studenticu koja radi u qgisu, na linuxu
<ivoks> tj., bivsu studenticu
<jelly> ivoks: ali ti joj dajes i placu!
<dodobas> jelly: a nije tako... ima projekata
<dodobas> ideja je da se nekog nauci, pa da moze sudjelovati na tim projektima
<BotaniCar> ma, vi bi nekog tko ce se skolovati sam, a da ga vi poslije upregnete ko magare :) 
<dodobas> kako sam pa 3 dana u tjednu 'hands-on'
<BotaniCar> ja i sam mogu handsonati nekaj, nisi pastebinao "hands-on s vrhunskim mentorima" , dakle, citam "skoluj se sam"
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a nisam niti napisao... gdje se treba javiti , ako cemo cijepidlacit
<dodobas> :D
<BotaniCar> tocno, ali taj dio nisam komentirao jer nema veze s tim da zelite nekog jadnika/jadnicu iscijediti ko limun 
<dodobas> mozes o tome razmisljati i na nacin... 'nekoga tko to ne skuzi, niti ne zelimo...'
<dodobas> post je pisan u kontekstu Katedre...
<dodobas> https://www.facebook.com/geoinfo64/posts/579431592081262
<dodobas> sto ukljucuje i nas odnos sa studentima...
<jelly> BotaniCar: ampak je to akademija, ocekuje se da ces ucit i radit za djabe
<dodobas> pa se "hands-on s vrhunskim mentorima", podrazumijeva :D
<jelly> uh, isti typo imaš i tam
<BotaniCar> jelly: pusti me z Bogom, otresam se na dodobas-a bezveze , trigerirao mi je zivcanocu jer njegov poziv izgleda kao 90% oglasa za posao :) 
<jelly> pa kad je
<BotaniCar> i sam si pogodio u sridu prvim pitanjem "placa?" .. jebate, k'o da svi od zraka zivimo, a i rezije placamo njime :)
<jelly> i da je student u domu, neko to mora platit
<dodobas> BotaniCar: student zivi mjesec dana s 500kn (smejstaj hrana) i to u ZG... o cemu mi tu pricamo...
<BotaniCar> tocno, o cemu ti tu pricas ? Kakav kadar ocekujes dobiti kad mu je kompenzacija to da bu dobil nula kuna i hrpu posla ? Pa nisu blesavi volontirati :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: to sto pocezujes da 0kn === hrpa posla, je tvoj problem...
<dodobas> nit je 0kn nit hrpa posla, ali to ne smijes tako napisati...
<dodobas> akademija je zahebana
<dodobas> vidim da koristis rijec 'kadar'... to je upravo dijametralno suprotno onome sto se trazi
<dodobas> jer u akademiji jedino ministranstvo moze kadrirat...
<dodobas> ... ministarstvo
<dodobas> :)
<BotaniCar> kaj si htio ovim svim napisati ? Osim da fali informacija u napisu ? 
<dodobas> informacija o ?
<BotaniCar> pa, recimo o tome da placa ipak nije nula kuna :) 
<dodobas> pa to ne mozes napisati...
<BotaniCar> zasto ? Mislim, gle, jebe se meni; no da citam taj napis, samo bi zafrktao nosom i otisao na 9gag 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: jer...
<dodobas> 1. to nije oglas za posao (iako je tako napisan)
<dodobas> 2. akademija ne gleda blagonaklono na navodjenje iznosa
<BotaniCar> znaci, treba 1) promijeniti stil pisanja 2) naci neku mrkvu jer si naveo samo batinu 
<dodobas> navedi tu batinu... :)
<BotaniCar> pa, obaveza, posao, nazovi to kako hoces :) Nemres (mozes, ali .. ) nekom definirati obavezu, bez nagrade. Odnosno, ako to napravis mozes biti siguran da ti se oni dobri nece javiti, vec samo oni ocajni 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa nema OBAVEZA... gdje ti tamo vidiš, obavezu ? :)
<jelly> al to je ipak studentarija, moramo pretpostaviti da ih ima non-zero broj koji su dosli nesto i nauciti
<dodobas> nego... da i tražimo kompletnu osobu, nažalost su plaće (koefijenti), za stručne suradnike... smiješni
<dodobas> mislim da je oko 4kkn ...
<dodobas> eventualno bi se dalo navući na 6kkn, ali to je problematika teška
<BotaniCar> OK, onda krivo interpretiram stvari ; znaci da nisam potrebit zadovoljiti "..ima barem 3 dana u tjednu...", ako moram, imamo obavezu. 
<dodobas> znaći da imaš... ako se pojaviš ta tri dana, radimo, ako se pojaviš, 7 dana u tjednu, radimo, ako se ne pojaviš niti jedan dan.... ne radimo
<jelly> e to, pak, ne piše ;-)
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> velim, napis ti je za zafrktat nosom i otici u drugi tab gledati slike macaka 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<dodobas> e pa kad 'niste u konteksu odnosa KAtedre i studenata'
<BotaniCar> :) sto jest, jest :) 
<dodobas> nego posloprimac i poslpdavac
<dodobas> bruto2, neto7, porez50
<BotaniCar> pa ista je stvar, u oba slucaja imamo neki (ne)obavezan odnos i ti si naveo neke obaveze, a nikakve nagrade (ako obavezu ne smatras i nagradom) :)
<dodobas> nema obaveze :)
<BotaniCar> Moja je shefica ujedno i profesor na VERNu , kakve price o mobingu i pritiscima koje vrse na studente cujem, dobijem mlade :)
<BotaniCar> Bagra, akademska :)
 * BotaniCar zavitla kuku i motiku nad glavom
<dodobas> a cuj... tamo studenti plate... da ih se zlostavlja... go figure :)
<BotaniCar> istina
<jelly> i jos su sretni
<dodobas> vidi mama... imam papir koji ste vi platili 30kkn ...
<dodobas> idem se sutra prijaviti na burzu :)
<dodobas> bit cu ekonomsko informaticki strucnjak... takve svi trebaju
<dodobas> printat cu tablice iz eksela
<dodobas> FTW
<BotaniCar> hehe, ta ista moja shefica poslala dijete u Cesku na faks, malena se vratila nedavno s diplomom informatickog psihologa .. kaj bu uboga radila s tim, nitko ne zna :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ma to ti je moderan naziv za 'onog tko instalira antivirusni softver na racunalo'
<BotaniCar> zal mi je klinaca .. 
<dodobas> koliko treba love da se otvori 'visoko uciliste'... i koliko ode na podmazivanje
<ivoks> vrh vrhova
<ivoks> SSL certifikat na poslužitelju nije važeći odnosno izdan je od strane nepoznatog
<ivoks> certifikacijskog autoriteta.
<ivoks> ok, slazem se...
<ivoks> ali... odmah ispod toga:
<ivoks> Napomena: Ako se radi o uređaju koji održava CARNet, možete zanemariti ovo
<ivoks> upozorenje.
<ivoks> Telnet servis sve podatke mrežom šalje u čistom tekstualnom obliku što neovlaštenom
<ivoks> korisniku omogućuje dolazak do povjerljivih korisničkih podataka (korisnička imena,
<ivoks> zaporke i sl.).
<ivoks> Napomena: Ako se radi o uređaju koji održava CARNet, možete zanemariti ovo
<ivoks> upozorenje.
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha , CARNET automagicno stiti Tvoje podatke tamo gdje netko drugi ne bi mogao :)
<ivoks> 5. Zaključak
<ivoks> Provedenim postupkom provjere ranjivosti pronađeni su sigurnosni propusti kako se navodi u
<ivoks> ovom Izvještaju.
<ivoks> pa to nije zakljucak jebogapas :)
<BotaniCar> Kak nije ? 
<BotaniCar> Zakljucili su da su ranije opisane ranjivosti pronadjene
<BotaniCar> moglo je pisati da zakljucuju da nisu pronadjene 
<BotaniCar> (iako su iznad opisane :) )
<BotaniCar> kako mogu vidjeti kao koji korisnik se dio neke skripte vrti ? ( pokrenuo skriptu kao root , dio skripte kaze da logira u /var/log/nekaj.log , dobijam 'access denied' )
<jelly> nikak
<jelly> ako je shell skripta, mozes je pokrenuti uz -x i gledat sto se desava
<BotaniCar> Fakat ! -x
<jelly> ali ako u nekom trenutku napravi su nesto, to je novi proces i -x u njemu nema efekta
<BotaniCar> to i je stos, nema nikakvih skrivenih kvaka u skripti. Pokrene se kao root, vrti se kao root, nemre pisati u log file .. 
<BotaniCar> or so i think :)
<jelly> kompletan output -> pastebin
<BotaniCar> Ovo nesmijem .. 
<BotaniCar> Bum se vec snasao, thx
<jelly> *slegn ramena*
<ivoks> cek...
<ivoks> In order to change this behavior, set "smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes".
<ivoks> Example:
<ivoks> /etc/postfix/main.cf: smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> "you don't want to change this behaviour"
<ivoks> ne kuzim...
<ivoks> smtpd_tls_mandatory_ciphers = high
<ivoks> smtpd_tls_mandatory_protocols = SSLv3, TLSv1, !SSLv2
<ivoks> a on meni i dalje nudi 56bitni pristup
<ivoks> jebemu debian, nisu prihvatili moju ideju
<ivoks> ubuntu je, jos 2007.
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> debianov openssl mi se cini potrgan
<ivoks> kaze connected sslv2 na plain text portu
<ivoks> $ openssl s_client -ssl2 -connect www.net.hr:80
<ivoks> CONNECTED(00000003)
<ivoks> ubuntu je naravno malo napredniji, pa ni ne kuzi kaj je sslv2
<ivoks> $ openssl s_client -ssl2 -connect www.net.hr:80
<ivoks> unknown option -ssl2
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> $ openssl s_client -ssl2 -connect init.hr:80
<ivoks> CONNECTED(00000003)
<ivoks> a init.hr uopce ne zna kaj je ssl2
<ivoks> "As North Korea keeps making provocative comments, Japan, co-operating with relevant countries, will do what we have to do," Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said.
<Mmike> RuznoFontovskiKDE :/
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj opet font :) 
<SilverSpace> hebote koja izbor androidne multimedije http://is.gd/xq1lmA
<BotaniCar> 'el moze tar raditi diferencijalne arhive ? Sve sto nalazim je za inkrementalne 
<dodobas> i presao BTC 200$
<vileni> ma daj?
<vileni> kako ide mining? :)
<dodobas> svakim danom sve sporije... :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: priznaj koliko si zaradio :)
<dodobas> 0
<dodobas> jer da bih zaradio, moram prodati...
<dodobas> hoces kupiti ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ok, reci koliko si dolara u btcovima imao pocetkom godine :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ako hoces iznos... reci cu ti ga... :)
<Mmike> hocu :)
<dodobas> ovaj tren... oko 38k$
<dodobas> nije lose s obzirom na ulog od 500$ na pocetku...
<dodobas> zadovoljan ?
<jelly> i kad ih planiras izvadit van
<dodobas> do 2015/6 sigurno ne...
<jelly> ah, mislis da ce to prezivjet
<jelly> nodnod
<dodobas> don't know... drzim se odluka....
<dodobas> makar uvijek pogodim krivi red u trgovini ili na naplatnim kucicama..., ne znam je to povezano... :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kenjas! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: svaki dan, barem jednom, a ti ?
<Mmike> i dva put ak je dobar dan
<Mmike> a, btcove si zaradio ili kupio, na pocetku samom?
<dodobas> mining...
<dodobas> doduse da sam uozio 500$... sad bih imao 250BTC...
<dodobas> tj. da sam kupio
<vileni> ulozio si u harver onda?
<vileni> hardver cak
<dodobas> da, rekoh to vec jednom :)
<Mmike> mintas i dalje?
<vileni> ja sam mislio to pokrenuti jos davno, pa mi nije bilo previse jasno sto se uopce radi
<dodobas> jes... dok graficka ne puhe bijeli dim
<dodobas> vileni: mnogo nijh je mislilo :)
<vileni> dodobas: feeling smug now? :D
<dodobas> a s obzirom da radi na 80-100 C vec 2 godine...
<Hrki> pozz, jedno blic pitanje od 1.7 se vise ne placa carina na robu unutar EU ? znaci mogu komotno naruciti majce iz njemacke za 500e ?
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> al' placas njihov PDV
<vileni> dodobas: pa koliko znam ima online trgovina koje primaju BTC
<vileni> naruci gtx titan :)
<dodobas> vileni: ima...
<dodobas> sto ce mi to...
<Hrki> pa sad sam ga isto placo plus carinu  i nas pdv :D
<jelly> vileni: zasto bi koristio trgovinu koja prima BTC, ak treba kupit nesto na exchangeu promijeni u USD ili EUR, i vozi
<Hrki> ja taj btc uopce ne kuzim :)
<vileni> ni ja ga ne kuzim bas, ali zelim ga
<jelly> (osim toga, nisu li ATIce bolji omjer cijena(i struja)/hash
<Hrki> jedina je dobra stvar sto ga se nemoze pratit
<Hrki> to ce biti dobro za svercere :D
<dodobas> Hrki: moze... BTC nije anoniman....
<dodobas> ali to si sam kriv...
<Hrki> kako nije anoniman?
<Hrki> znam da se salje preko nekih sha ili sta vec enkripcije
<dodobas> ako negdje ostavis 'Hrki, donate to 12jsdjlskjgsdigjsdlgijai'
<dodobas> adresa je trajno zapisana u povijest...
<Hrki> pa da, ali uzmem laptop spojim se na free wifi i tko ce znat tko sam ja, a ne danas sve je povezano sa oibom
<dodobas> naravno da im 'mixer' servisa... mozes i sam mixat... ali... po defaultu ne osigurava anonimnost
<dodobas> Hrki: rekao sam ti...
<dodobas> dovoljno je te se poveze s jednom adresom... na koju si primio BTC
<dodobas> jer kasnije placas s te adrese...
<Hrki> neznam zasto to uopce logiraju
<Hrki> neka novac putuje
<dodobas> Hrki: a nije na meni da ti sad sve objasnjavam... ako te zanima... imas wiki pa citaj
<Hrki> e taj donate to .... sta on predstavlja, ta oznaka
<dzl-r> jel se isplati kupovat jos uvijek
<dzl-r> probao sam nesto malo mine-at
<dzl-r> al nista od toga :D
<Hrki> ma treba ti brutalna graficka :D
<dzl-r> ma sve je to fiat
<dodobas> za pocetak ... https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Main_Page
<Hrki> dzl-r: vidi ove nase minere kako si je frajer spojijo graficku :D
<Hrki> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=25215.0
<Hrki> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4488/imag0197ka.jpg
<dzl-r> treba to isplatit
<Hrki> tocno to, tu je jos i struja
<Hrki> isplativije ti je iznajmljivat ljezaljke :D
<dzl-r> citao sam negdje na netu
<dzl-r> najviše su zaradili oni koji su prodavali opremu
<dzl-r> gotove mining rigove
<dzl-r> ovo sam na wikiju procitao
<dzl-r> Warning: GPU mining is not very profitable (if at all) anymore, and even if you have free electricity, GPU rigs will likely never pay for themselves at this point!
<vileni> pa, mozda je ta informacija ostala od kad je BTC bio ispod 50$?
<dzl-r> koliko vrijedi
<dzl-r> 188 &
<dzl-r> $
<ivoks> kaj je rudarenje?
<BotaniCar> ovo kaj ja sad radim s ispravljanjem tudjih skripti :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: otprilike :)
<dzl-r> imam 2x 4870
<dzl-r> konfu
<dzl-r> jel vrijedi mine-at s time
<Mmike> ivoks, ono kaj je dodobasu od 500 dolara napravilo preko 30k dolara u par mjeseci :)
<ivoks> super
<BotaniCar> dzl-r: ne kuzim se, ali se pitam oce li ti minanje uopce struju otplatiti :) 
<Mmike> da, nece
<Mmike> ne isplati se
<Mmike> sad sam ja racunao
<Mmike> 30k dolara nikako nije dosta za struju
<dodobas> Mmike: 2 godine
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da
<dzl-r> lol
<Mmike> glup sam malo :)
<dodobas> http://www.alloscomp.com/bitcoin/calculator
<BotaniCar> kak da ja saznam koji je Hash rate za moj GPU ? I , koji je diff.factor ? 
<dodobas> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison
<dodobas> sto je diff. factor
<BotaniCar> prvo polje u ovom tvom kalkulatoru :)
<dodobas> to se automaski azurria
<hrvojem> tko je sljedeci alija sirotanovic :)
<hbogner> pozdrav mrezasi, imam pitanje, jel netko iam iskustva sa http://www.hkip.hk/ ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: taj faktor pada (raste?) s vremenom, tako da novo minirano zlato vrijedi sve manje i manje
<jelly> hongkonski IP iz hongkonga?
<hbogner> poslali mi mail jer netko zeli regati domenu na ime firme koja je regala u hr
<hbogner> pa jesu stvarni ili fejk upit poslali
<jelly> mozda imaju automatski check za squattere
<jelly> odn. protiv skvotera
<hbogner> ako je fora , jer pitaju jel smiju regat te domene
<hbogner> After checking, we found it conflicted with your name and Trademark, so we would like to confirm with you.
<Mmike> 1 joule of energy is 1 watt during 1 second: 1 J = 1 W*s
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kaj nije dzul rad ?
<Mmike> ok, glup sam
<Mmike> ignore me
<weshmashian> Mmike: samo tu da te ignoriram ili? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, a i tamo, cini se :)
<Mmike> inace
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj to znaci da moja gtx260 minta maaaaalcice bolje nego moj 1090T ?
<Mmike> i da je ati bolje jedno 5-10 puta nego nvidija
<dodobas> sta je 1090T ?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: de baci oko na footer URL-a ( Copyright 2018 HONGKONG IP Network Limited All rights reserved. :)))) )
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<weshmashian> they come from the future!
<BotaniCar> Iako, mozda im copyright istice 2018, pa su to potpuno legitimno napisali .. vish,vish
<BotaniCar> kakvu sam monstruoznu skriptuljinu za postgres backup izmutirao, treba kome ? :) 
<BotaniCar> NSFW ! http://img.pr0gramm.com/2013/04/6958-ffc9-500.gif ( lesbian beach party ) ... zakaj bi mi netko poslao ovakav link na posao ? 
<Mmike> dodobas, AMD X6
<jelly> /opt/botani/bin/mypostgresqlbackup ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: tvoje stalking sposobnosti su zastrasujuce :) /usr/tmp/serverbackups/backup-postgresql.sh << maaalo si preblizu istini da bi bila slucajnost :)
<jelly> /usr/tmp? :-)
<BotaniCar> nekak sam iscekivao ovaj komentar :) Da, ici ce u /opt kasnije .. ako ne zaboravim :) 
<jelly> @reboot find /usr/tmp -delete
<BotaniCar> ma, nis' vise ni ja tak blesav ! mtime +30 ! 
<BotaniCar> valjda se unutar mjesec dana bum udostojil dovest kaj god da delam u red :) 
<BotaniCar> "pg_dump: [archiver (db)] connection to database "|" failed: FATAL:  database "|" does not exist"
<dodobas> :D
<BotaniCar> Prevec pajpam, treba se lule ostaviti :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, da, at5i je bolji u miniranju
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pipe|pipe|share
<jelly> curl http://blockchain.info/ticker | grep "USD" |  cut -f3 -d":" | cut -f1 -d"," | cut -f2 -d" "
<jelly> jel dovoljno pipa
<hbogner> 214 ma daaaj
<BotaniCar> jelly: prepusio sam se :) 
<hbogner> bilo na 5$
<dodobas> a kad ce novi debian van...
<jelly> dodobas: 2013-05-07
<dodobas> jel to srpanj ili svibanj ? ::)
<jelly> samo je Jedan Ispravan Format Datuma
<dodobas> woo hooo, jos mjesec dana
<jelly> inace, nema datuma -- ovo gore je moja oklada iz 2011
<jelly> dodobas: izlazi kad zelena crta padne na nulu http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/
<BotaniCar> jelly: znaci da mi je lagalo na #debian-offtopic , pitao sam jel ima neki indikator kache nova verzija ! 
<jelly> to je ok, #debian-offtopic je anti-support channel
<BotaniCar> :) hahahahaha , fair'nuff
<BotaniCar> e, a kaj plota taj grafic ? Neime, nekaj slicno mi je palo na pamet ali nisam znal napraviti ( spojiti bugzillu na nekakav plotter )
<Mmike> BotaniCar, man gnuplot
<BotaniCar> thx
<dodobas> Mmike: to kao da si mu rekao, go fsck yourself
<jelly> pojma nemam kak crta
<jelly> jel ima open-vm-dkms na ubuntu?
<Mmike> cini se da ima
<Mmike>   Installed: (none)
<Mmike>   Candidate: 2012.05.21-724730-0ubuntu2
<jelly> ae
<jelly> treba za virtualku
<Mmike> oho! sad imam i python-pycuda!
<Mmike> zivio upgrade
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Who_-_Squeeze_Box.jpg  <- Debian 6.0
<ivoks> jel nam treba viza za japan?
<ivoks> vec sam to bio pitao
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> di je sad onaj vrodic 
<Mmike> i njegov query cache
<Mmike> sa upaljenim query cacheom: 10859.04
<Mmike> (transakcija u sekundi)
<Mmike> sa ugasenim query cacheom: 130647.24
<Mmike> ubrzanje majkomila pa za popizdit
<Mmike> (dakako, cijeli dataset je u memorij) :)
<jelly> lako je tako
<jelly> a kad nestane struje onda kuku avaj
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> innodb, sve se commita na disk
<Mmike> doduse, ako diskovi lazu, onda kuku-avaj
<jelly> dobro, za to imamo baterije u raid kontrolerima, i ugasen write cache na disku
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> server-grade diskovi ugase cache kad im kazes
<Mmike> iako 15k diskovi rade skroz ok i bez write cachea (nit na disku, nit na kontroleru)
<Mmike> al' desktop disku kazes 'ugasi cache', on kaze 'jesam', a bezocno laze
<dzl-r> dodobas kaj koristis za mine
<dzl-r> cgminer?
<hbogner> z
<hbogner> e
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> z
<hbogner> opet
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://dom.as/tech/query-cache-tuner/
<SilverSpace> yah
<Mmike> hrvojem,  ack :)
<dodobas> i tako puce guma... pa hodaj doma... pas masters
<Mmike> dodobas, nisi pazio
<dzl-r> dodobas s cime mine-as
<dzl-r> cgminer?
<hbogner> sad odjednom svi po bicoinima :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti koristis centos, kako je tamo postgres slozen? ima root account, ili se isto suas na postgres usera?
<dodobas> dzl-r: pocblm... ili tako nesto
<dzl-r> aha
<dodobas> hbogner: svi, a nitko nece kupit :)
<hbogner> hmm, ja am rtio phoeni
<dodobas> Mmike: nije guma pazila...
<hbogner> ja sam vrtio phoenix
<dodobas> Mmike: pa tko je vidio root account na postgresu
<dodobas> blasphemy
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> tol'ko mi komplicira sve to
<dodobas> sto to sve... sto moras okinut sudo -i -u postgres ?
<dodobas> ili si navikao da sve mozes preko roota...
<dzl-r> koji god miner installam "Error! Fail to load fglrx kernel module!"
<Mmike> dodobas, ne sudo
<dzl-r> 0 gpu
<Mmike> su postgres -c "psql -c 'select datname from pg_databases'"
<dodobas> Mmike: a objasni problem ondak...
<Mmike> pa zakaj nemam root usera u postgresu da mogu k'o root pokretat psql?
<Mmike> bez su i pizdarija
<Mmike> ne kuzim, kaj sam izgubio time, tj, zakaj je ovak napravljeno?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa mozda je problem sto si ti uvijek root na ded-ovima
<dodobas> mozes i u pg_hba staviti trust...
<Mmike> ne zelim trust
<Mmike> mislim, mogu otvorit usera 'root' i onda mu dat sva prava
<Mmike> al' zasto to nije default?
<dodobas> jer je to glupo...
<Mmike> glupo - kako?
<Mmike> ovo je glupo - komplicira administraciju
<Mmike> sto sam dobio tom komplikacijom? ne vidim da je to 'sigurnosti radi', jer, ako imas roota na stroju imas roota i u postgresu
<dodobas> i istog razloga zasto se postgres vrti pod postgres korisnikom, a ne root
<Mmike> nah, to je drugo
<Mmike> da se postgres vrti kao root onda bi bilo koji postgres user mogao postati root na stsroju
<Mmike> stroju
<Mmike> to ne zelis
<Mmike> ali zasto root na sttroju ne moze administrirati postgres?
<dodobas> meni je debilno sto mysql zahtjeva root koriniska... zasto ?
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ne kuzim, zasto je to debilno?
<Mmike> ako hoces imati posebnog usera koji je 'superuser' na bazi, super, napravi ga
<Mmike> ali zasto postgres to nema?
<Mmike> tj, zasto ubuntu/debian paketi to ne naprave
<dodobas> ne zelim da baza ima ikakave veze s root korisnikom
<Mmike> pa, nema nikakve veze
<Mmike> osim sto se root moze spojiti na bazu
<Mmike> i raditi admin stvari nad bazom
<Mmike> nije li to prirodno?
<Mmike> zasto bi to komplicirao sa su/sudo?
<Mmike> sto si tocno dobio time?
<dodobas> ne kompliciras...
<dodobas> prvo... imas dedicirano korisnika za rad s bazom
<dodobas> a ne generalnog root system korisnika
<dodobas> i to je meni sasvim normalno
<Mmike> sto si time dobio?
<Mmike> meni nije normalno - komplicira mi rad
<Mmike> a ne vidim koji je benefit toga
<Mmike> mozda ima nesto sto ja ne vidim, zato pitam
<dodobas> a ne znam Mmike, odi whineat na #postgresql :)
<Mmike> :/
<dodobas> eto...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> iako nisam zadovoljan skroz :)
<Mmike> ocito samo meni smeta to :)
<Mmike> morat cu na listu pisat :)
<dodobas> Mmike: vi imate specifican setup....
<dodobas> zasto ne mozete imati i specifican paket... koji drugacije izvrti postinstall.sh skriptu ?
<hbogner> woho game of thrones 
<hbogner> izasla epizoda 2
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, zato kaj mozda ima neki bed - sad, eto, znam i koji :)
<dodobas> rekao sam ti da stavis 'trust' :D
<Mmike> necu trust jer mi onda bilo koji lajbek na stroju moze gore
<Mmike> ak se desi da ima baza isto zvana k'o i user
<dodobas> al ono... ako si root, stavi i trust... sta te briga..
<Mmike> da, ali nisam jedini
<Mmike> aha, mislis samo root useru?
<Mmike> hm
<hbogner> jelly, samo kritika, pa sta ste napravili s freemailom, nemrem se spojit
<hbogner> Net.hr E-mail
<hbogner> Aplikacija se učitava.
<hbogner> Prvo učitavanje e-mail aplikacije može potrajati. Ako ne bude gotovo unutar nekoliko minuta
<hbogner> , pritisnite prečicu Ctrl-F5 na tipkovnici, ili otiđite na pojednostavljena verzija.
<hbogner> i tako u krug
<Mmike> dodobas, vidi:
<Mmike> root@ded810:/home/backups/postgres# su postgres -c "pg_dump -w mario_a -f mario_a.sql"
<Mmike> pg_dump: [archiver] could not open output file "mario_a.sql": Permission denied
<Mmike> i sad moram madjijat da to proradi
<Mmike> mogu, recimo: su posgres -c "pg_dump -w mario_a" > mario_a.sql
<Mmike> al' ak pg_dump vrati gresku recimo, i ne krene uopce
<Mmike> imam prazan mario_a.sql file
<dzl-r> moze pitanje
<dzl-r> jel opensource driveri na ubuntu podrzavaju opencl
<dzl-r> za grafiku mislim
<dzl-r> evo ga miner on sigurno zna
<dzl-r> dodobas mineas na linuxu ili?
<dodobas_> a na cemu bi
<dzl-r> a ima i windows clienata :D
<Mmike> root@ded810:/home/backups/postgres# su postgres -c "pg_dump -w mario_a -f mario_a.sql"
<Mmike> pg_dump: [archiver] could not open output file "mario_a.sql": Permission denied
<Mmike> dodobas, get the idea? :)
<dzl-r> bas moram instalirat proprietary drivere za gpu? zbog opencl-a?
<dodobas_> Mmike: pa 'chown postgres .'
<Mmike> sto ak nemrem? :) nfs share neki glupi ili tako nesto?
<Mmike> Mmike mogu, recimo: su posgres -c "pg_dump -w mario_a" > mario_a.sql
<Mmike> Mmike al' ak pg_dump vrati gresku recimo, i ne krene uopce
<Mmike> Mmike imam prazan mario_a.sql fil
<Mmike> i tak :)
<dodobas_> pa znas... nfs isto podrzava korisnike :)
<dodobas_> razumijem tvoj problem...
<dodobas_> cak i da ti sve poslozis... doci ce neki drugi dev i pocet bitchat
<dodobas_> s/dev/sysop
<dodobas_> nije li problem samo u tome sto bi ti htio da ti to ubuntu ili debian sve ljepo zapakira
<dodobas_> ? :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> mislim, da :)
<Mmike> ali znam da je to vjertrenjacka borba
<Mmike> zanimalo me samo zasto je tako slozeno
<Mmike> dodobas_, a vidi ovo:
<Mmike>         databases=$(su postgres -c "/usr/bin/psql -At -c \"select datname from pg_database where datname not in ('template0', 'template1')\"")
<Mmike> pizde matere
<Mmike> i jos mi -w fali
<dodobas_> i.. do stavis u funkciju 'execute_sql(param)'
<Mmike> eto me
<Mmike> glupana
<Mmike> imam git
<Mmike> i onda ne komitam
<Mmike> i sad sam usro
<Mmike> i bog te pitaj znaj sta sam usro :)
<dodobas_> Mmike: a mogo si i malo rcs-a za dobre stare dane :)
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/dAtcCfH.gif
<Mmike> dodobas_, daj onaj URL di lik usporedjuje mongodb sa postgresom i jasonom
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> alt-f4 :0
<Mmike> http://db-engines.com/en/ranking
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-10
<ivoks> odluctio sam ne kupiti novi laptop i samo nadograditi postojeci
<dodobas_> ivoks: blago tebi... ti ga bar mozes nadograditi :/
<dodobas_> mrzim hp
<dodobas_> MmikeDOMA: https://wiki.postgresql.org/images/b/b4/Pg-as-nosql-pgday-fosdem-2013.pdf
<dodobas_> a da ja napravim neki link repozitorij samo za tebe ? a? :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, to bi bilo drago od tebe
<MmikeDOMA> i moram rec da i ja jako ne volim HP
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro, ljepotice :) 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ne volite HP ? Meni je isto Intel drazi, ali to sam samo ja
<dodobas> BotaniCar: Intel proizvodi laptope ?!?!?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nisam dosao na pocetak ranta, mislio sam da servercite
<Mmike> curl -L http://bit.ly/10hA8iC | bash
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> trebaju vam zvucnici :)
<Mmike> (nije forkbomb, osim ako dodobas ne otvori, to mu je paytime za xrandr)
<dodobas> Mmike: i tako sve tvoj 'skiptove' vrtim u sandbox virtualci :P
<Mmike> dodobas, moze, samo da zvuk imas
<Mmike> zasto je archive.canonical.com uvijek tako prokleto spor :/
<dodobas> Mmike: jer pretpostavljaju da ce zajednica preuzeti networkload... :)
<BotaniCar> (krivo) :) 
<Mmike> ili hostaju to na amazonu
<BotaniCar> And here we watch the vagina in it's natural habitat: http://i.imgur.com/ijItIj0.gif
<Mmike> sex is so overrated
<BotaniCar> but .. floating vulva .. stick it in it 
<BotaniCar> kak ovo nisam prije vidio >
<BotaniCar> http://www.gadgeterija.net/2013/04/09/shodan-je-najstrasniji-web-pretrazivac-na-internetu/#.UWUH-1oW2Ym
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa kad pratis samo 'domace copypastere'
<dodobas> na https://news.ycombinator.com/ je vec 2 dana
<BotaniCar> A gle, ja znam da porezom stimuliramo akademsku zajednicu da surfa webom dok mi radimo, nekako ocekujem da mi domaci copypasteri ( smijem i doktore znanosti tako zvati? ) serviraju informacije :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: akademska zajednica je porezom stimulirana samo od 7i30->15i30
<dodobas> :)
<BotaniCar> Sto uredno pokriva 1/3 dana, a ti mi tu dajes URL s dva dana zakasnjenja, mozes li objasniti ovakvu sabotazu ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: personalno filtiranje se placa...
<dodobas> Mmike: dobiva svoje linkove...
<dodobas> kad uneses svoje preference... budem i za tebe filtrirao...
<BotaniCar> Ahh ! ok
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sad sam vidio tek, na centosu se isto suam kao postgres
<BotaniCar> ces da ti dam usera na jednom da se poigras ? 
<ivoks> dodobas: uzimam novi disk, novu bateriju i vise rama
<ivoks> dodobas: da to izdrzi godinu dana, ja sretan
<ivoks> umjesto 2, sad cu imati 8gb
<ivoks> disk ce biti iste velicine, ali biti ce novi...
<ivoks> ionako vise ne radim toliko na laptopu
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-rakete-su-na-mjestu--a-mi-smo-budni-spremni---japanski-ministar-obrane-porucio-sjevernoj-koreji/1096169/
<ivoks> kaj si japanci misle...
<ivoks> do prije 70 godina su kontrolirali tu ekipu, a sada ovi njima predstavljaju opasnost
<BotaniCar> To je sve coverup za nekaj bitnije kaj se desava a ni ne znamo :) Mozda su ameri do kraja sjebali Golfsku struju, pa sad provociraju rat preko poslusnika :)
<ivoks> kak svi briju na urote, strasno nesto :)
<BotaniCar> Aj reci i da je bez razloga :) 
<ivoks> nije bez razloga
<ivoks> samo sto se ti i ja vjerojatno necemo sloziti oko toga sto je razlog
<BotaniCar> sto je dobro, ako se ne postavimo kao "moj stav je sigurno jedini ispravan, njegov ne moze biti"
<ivoks> pa ja ne tvrdim da je moj stav ispravan, ali ako je, onda tvoj sigurno nije :)
<BotaniCar> Velis, samo je jedna istina ? :D
<ivoks> ja mislim da ljudi briju na urote jer im je tesko shvatiti neke stvari
<ivoks> ne bi bilo prvi put da se izmisli nesto jer si nesto ne mozemo objasniti ili shvatiti
<BotaniCar> :) A, kaj mislis, kaj Apache koristi za generiranje ETag-ova ? 
<ivoks> ljudi to rade vec stoljecima, pa i tisucljecima
<ivoks> pa koristi svoj modul
<BotaniCar> mislio sam, koji algoritam 
<ivoks> nisam istrazivao
<BotaniCar> Prokleta radoznalost, to bu me posla kostalo, nekaj vidim i pustim sve kaj sam do tad delal .. 
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/188/935165.jpg
<vileni> uf, brz je ati.com
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> kak da obsoletam paket?
<Mmike> imam paket bla koji je obsolete i sad ga zamjenjuje paket kra
<Mmike> i htio bih da apt-get dist-upgrade makne bla i instalira kra
<Mmike> moze li se to?
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi poludjeli http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/galaxy-mega-telefoni-imat-ce-ekrane-od-cak-58-i-63-inca-309791
<SilverSpace> i apple isto nesto takvo izgleda sprema
<SilverSpace> ove niskoenergetske kuce vise manje meni skoro sve izgledaju kao bunkeri 
<jelly> mda, kinezi vec rade take phablete
<SilverSpace> jelly: da kinezi svasta rade :)
<jelly> ispitivanje tržišta ;-)
<BotaniCar> Ide mi elektra na ... na nos :) Vec tri dana za redom na po sat vremena ostajem bez struje ; danas popizdim i nazovem, i veli mi lik da mi pise na webu da nebu struje :) A ja na drugom mobitelu na stranicama :) Reko, majstore lazljivi, daj me odnavigiraj do obavijesti .. 
<BotaniCar> Misle da nemam neta ak nema struje, pa buju muda pod bubr..struju prodavali 
<jelly> moj ups drzi jedva 20 minuta
<BotaniCar> I moj, sto bi bilo kul da imam i mrezu na UPSu ( i da provider ima isto) .. 
<jelly> doduse ak zgasim PC i ostavim samo cubieboard, vjerojatno bi duze
<BotaniCar> Cek, cubie furas na poslu ? Kaj dela tam ?
<jelly> ne na poslu
<BotaniCar> Ahh, vidim da nisi -home pa sam krivo povezao
<jelly> na poslu opce nemam ups, ak nema struje ide se na kavu :-)
<BotaniCar> Bome je to fino rjesenje , sad sam testirao :) Mreza ( od 3 mjeseca jer sporo citam ) + kava + pljuga + sunce na terasi == ocu kuciiii
<jelly> eee mreza mi je u tobri vec dva tjedna
<jelly> onda od travnja
<jelly> ona*
<BotaniCar> Meni je ispod ove od ozujka, pasmater, ni citat vise ne stignem na poslu ; a u tramvaju sam tak stisnut da bi fakat bilo smijesno da i probam :) 
<BotaniCar> kad smo kod tramvaja SilverSpaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , kachu kupit rak'ju od tebe ? 
<jelly> gledam si kupit kindle paper pa citat pdfove i knjige na tome, ima 200+ dpi
<BotaniCar> Mi imamo _nekakav_kindle u firmi jedno 6 mjeseci , jedan od ovik paperink-monitor modela, kakva milina .. samo , ne daju mi da ga doma nosam :( 
<Mmike> jelly, ja citam pdfove na obicnom vec jedno pol godine i jako sam zadovoljan
<jelly> za tramvaj :-)
<BotaniCar> To s tramvajima postaje zajebato ako zelis okrenuti stranicu na klasicnoj chitabi ( NeDoBok da citas Vjesnik )
<Hrki> bokte, ovi sa carneta su oduvijek nadobudni ili sta, koristim od frenda carnet podatke za internet ovaj diplomiro neki dan i ovi mi odma ukinuli
<BotaniCar> A kaj bi ti , da ti mi ubogi porezni obaveznici placamo internet ? Kupi si svoj :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ja bi ti jos i dao, ali gle recimo mmiketa, covjek nema ni 5000$ placu, ocekuje dijete, ne mozes ocekivati ni htjeti da ti on placa internet ! 
<ivoks> igustin: kaj si sretan? :)
<weshmashian> ..kad si sretan i kad zelis s drugim dijelit srecu svu.. :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ali ja sam student :D
<Hrki> samo zivim na 2 lokacije
<BotaniCar> Onda imas problem :)
<Hrki> a evo, dao mi frend podatke
<Hrki> problem je papirologija, sto nije dovoljno da unesem u ruter nego moram do optime sa papirom, valjda moraju i negdje drugdje to editirat
<BotaniCar> Mogu nekako curl-u reci da ignorira headere i pokaze mi samo sadrzaj ? 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: da stvar radi onako kako bi ti htio, onda bi ja mogao negdje na terenu utilizirati infrastrukturu bilo kojeg ISPa koristeci podatke svojeg ; to bi bilo pre komotno !
<Hrki> pa da :) sta fali komtnom
<Hrki> ali su me stvarno iznenadili brzinom 
<Hrki> prije je potvrda vrijedila godinu dana
<jelly> Hrki: cek, aaiedu ne da da se spajas dvaput sa istim accountom?
<Hrki> da, tako bar optima, kolega koji je radio u iskonu kaze da njih to ne muci
<Hrki> nisam siguran ali rekao je da samo promijenim u ruteru podatke i da mogu koristiti svaki puta drugacije
<jelly> mda, iskon, s druge strane, enforsa onaj glupi bridge mode i pppoe
<Hrki> e to, omg :D
<jelly> iako na drugim providerima carnet usluga to ne trosi
<Hrki> znam dok sam stavio isti aaied na dvije lokacije su me zvali i rekli da nemoze, jer je centrala spojena 24/7 ioako ti recimo ugasis ruter
<jelly> pih
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oj vis doslo vrijeme sunce je
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> hebalo ih 16 stepeni
<BotaniCar> pih,sad mi reklo da mi curl nece raditi html parsing, back to lynx :( 
<SilverSpace> da ja sad sat i pol bio na suncu i osjetim na faci kak me sprzilo
<Mmike> hrvojem, kad nova percona ide?
<Mmike> danas, jeld?
<hrvojem> Mmike: jeps bude za nekoliko sati, rjesavam release notes bas :)
<Mmike> 2-3 ili 5-6? :)
<hrvojem> blize 5-6
<Mmike> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MUN2pt1KJB0/UWPBhNGMXVI/AAAAAAAA1MI/X-yHQ665-Xw/s1600/1.gifem
<Mmike> lol
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebate, trosis 50% vise na bengu od mene, a ja idem samo posel<>doma kad koristim auto 
<BotaniCar> benzin is a biatch :)
<BotaniCar> **samo 50%
<BotaniCar> SFW: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MUN2pt1KJB0/UWPBhNGMXVI/AAAAAAAA1MI/X-yHQ665-Xw/s1600/1.gifem
<jelly> *blink*
<jelly> BotaniCar: zaboravio da si procitao na ovom istom kanalu?
<BotaniCar> URL ? Nisam :) sad s FB ukrao 
<jelly> [14:33] <Mmike> 
<BotaniCar> heh, pardon. Pravo mi budi kad ne kliknem prvo sve linkove koje vidim :) 
 * BotaniCar se snuzdi
<jelly> Misterijozova tajna VELIKE MOĆI
<BotaniCar> mogu kak s wgetom dobiti isto kaj dobijem s lynx -dump ? Probao sam wget -O , ali mi output ne izgleda jednako
<jelly> nikak
<jelly> problem: solved.  NEXT
<BotaniCar> jelly: :*
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jesi ti danas mozda da razmjenimo rakiju
<BotaniCar> Ne, zurim kuci, sutra ?
<SilverSpace> ako ne bu kise
<SilverSpace> moze
<BotaniCar> Ic ej dil !
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> dosada
<SilverSpace> ne da mi se vise ni gledati tv
<BotaniCar> Onda baci oko na ovo: http://cenzura.hr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=921:prvi-stvarni-test-pravne-drave-jesu-li-stranke-iznad-zakona-&catid=126&Itemid=195 :)
<SilverSpace> se bi ja to spalil zajedno sa saborom
<SilverSpace> citam danas milanovic sve vrijedao i na kraju kad su po njemu opleli pobjegao :) 
<SilverSpace> kao uvrijedio se
<BotaniCar> :) Da nije tako tast, dezorjentiran i ocito bezobrazan po naravi , pomislio bi da fakat pizdi na sve zato kaj krpa desetljeca tudjih sranja 
<BotaniCar> bilo kako bilo, ovi su tuzili sve te stranke, zivo me zanima kaj b bilo ; kazne su i po milju kuna - moglo bi pomoci proracunu :) 
<jelly> lik je bahat bez pokrica, to tak ne ide
<BotaniCar> ./nod
<jelly> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533975_10151553349074933_1536773469_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> lol
<jelly> sky cola poskupila?!
<BotaniCar> Ne trosim
<SilverSpace> ni probao
<jelly> bolja mi je od kokakole, ima pravi secer
<BotaniCar> ja nesmijem ikakve kokakolaide, kad sam pio nisam imao mjere (to se nije promijenilo bez obzira na vrstu picha)
<obruT> BotaniCar: i sam sam takav...
<obruT> sad sam na vodi...
<obruT> dok sam pio kolu, 2l dnevno je bilo normalno
<obruT> dok sam pio pivu, 2l dnevno je bilo premalo :
<obruT> )
<obruT> sky colu pije sirotinja :)
<BotaniCar> ili oni s placom od X kiloeura, ali bez mjere :)
<obruT> frend je pio sky colu dok nije bio zaposlen, cim se zaposlio i poceo dobivat placu, presao je na ovu normalnu colu :)
<dodobas> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel dobijate vi placu, ili perzivljavate od ukradenih K+ bonova ? :)
<dzl-r> sad kad krenemo svi u bitcoin mining, pit cemo pravu kokakolu
<BotaniCar> Ja sam izracunao da mogu dnevno zaraditi 1,1$
<BotaniCar> beat that Rockerfeller ! 
<dzl-r> nemas ni za sky colu
<dzl-r> :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, kolko to kartica vrti?
<hbogner> kad si vec racunao?
<dzl-r> jedna
<dzl-r> meni 2x ati hd4850 pravi 3 $ dnevno
<dzl-r> citam da nitko pametan ne mine-a sa gpu više
<dzl-r> ovo bi mi bilo dost
<dzl-r> https://products.butterflylabs.com/4-5gh-bitcoin-miner.html
<jelly> 3$ dnevno, jel to pokrije struju?
<dzl-r> nisam racunao
<jelly> bwahaha
<jelly> ok, a zaozbac?
<jelly> mislim, zasto bi vrtio proces ne generira profit vec trosak?
<dzl-r> profitiram
<dzl-r> :P
<hbogner_> profitiras? jel si si kaj vec kupio?
<dzl-r> mislim tako racunica kaze
<dzl-r> :D
<dzl-r> osim ako mi ne zagori gpu, onda nikako ne profitiram
<jelly> bitno da nije "mintam $3 dnevno a placam 600kn struje, + 93USD - 600HRK = (93*5.8 - 600) = -60kn 
<dzl-r> ovo me zanima
<dzl-r> https://products.butterflylabs.com/homepage/5-gh-s-bitcoin-miner.html
<Mmike> pa kupi radije onaj od soma dolara
<hbogner_> kupi ga za bit6coine :D
<dzl-r> moram istrazit jos malo to
<dzl-r> :P
<dzl-r> ni ne znam koliko je tesko zamijenit bitcoine za pravu lovu
<obruT> nego... jel citate vi stogod rfc-ove ? :) onak, ne sam kad bas morate implamentirati neki protokol, nego vas nesto zanima pa se nadjete kak citate RFC-ove ? :P
<jelly> kad nesto grdo ne radi
<jelly> toliko da ne znas koja komponenta je strgana, pa onda ides gledat jel to sto vidis u stvarnom svijetu uopce legitimno ili ne
<hbogner__> dzl-r, mos sa bitcoinima taj miner platit
<hbogner__> ah da, zaboravio sam da vec radim jedan upload
<hbogner__> i pustio drugi i crce veza
<SilverSpace> bit je u konjima
<Mmike> obruT, prije, kad sma brijao da cu ja napisat bolji svoj irc/mail/dns/ftp/whatever server :)
<Mmike> ili kljent
<obruT> :) 
<obruT> ja sam napisao dosta tih klijentata, ali uglavnom za automatizaciju raznoraznih robota :)
<obruT> jedini klijent koji je ima gui i bio namjenjen za krajnjeg korisnika je bio NNTP :)
<obruT> ma pitam ovo zato sto se svako toliko, a evo i sad kad sam postavio pitanje, nasao u situaciji da citam neki RFC iz faking razonode :P
<obruT> citam clanak o razlici dva protokola, pa se spominju ekstenzije novog, a ekstenzije bez ikakvog opisa nego drito link na rfc... pa buda umjesto da procitam samo pocetak da vidim o cemu se radi, zaglibim u detaljima
<obruT> mislim da je doslo vrijeme da mi ozdravi noga i da idem penjat i vozit :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj jos te boli noga
<obruT> da, nabijem ju na kitu
<SilverSpace> ja se danas spremio na voznju i kaze sestra kud ces kisa ce reko gle kak lijepo sunce pici a noa kaze pogledaj si na drugu stranu zgrade 
<obruT> evo vec nesto vise od dva tjedna
<SilverSpace> uh gadno 
<obruT> skocni zglob mi copilo
<SilverSpace> treba led hladiti i voltaren gel 
<SilverSpace> da upala sto prije prode
<obruT> bome, ladio sam prilicno, zdero indometacine i sad je uglavnom proslo ono gadno.. medjutim jos uvijek osjetim dok hodam
<SilverSpace> a nis bar gledas tv :)
<obruT> ma vec mi je dosta nekretanja
<obruT> jedva cekam otici na penjanje i sjesti na bajk
<SilverSpace> ja moram kocnice popraviti zadnja skora da ne koci 
<SilverSpace> a ne javlja mi se serviser
<hbogner__> ok, ubijam mrezu i diskove :D
<hbogner__> moram sve presaltat jer moram resize / napravit
<sale> ehlo
<sale> hbogner__: desi plavi :-)
<hbogner__> ej sthrumf :D
<hbogner__> vileni me navukao
<sale> vileni? :-)
<hbogner__> je je i on je tu
<sale> a taj vileni :-)
<obruT> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/cetiri-zene-silovale-19-godisnjeg-mladica    zasto ovog nema kod nas ? :)
<hbogner__> obruT, jesi citao do kraja, zene su imale cca 100kg 
<hbogner__> Osumnjičene su navodno bjelkinje srednjeg rasta, sve visoke oko 165 cm i težine oko 100 kg, nosile su kratke crne haljine i cipele s visokim potpeticama. 
<obruT> bwhahahaha :)
<hbogner__> ha ha kopaju za naftu gdje god stanu
<obruT> kak se uopce siluje muskarac ? :)
<jelly-home> bez njegove suglasnosti.
<jelly-home> obruT: os da ti crtam ili ces se nagnut prek stola
<obruT> sta ? guraju mu prste u guzicu ? :)
<jelly-home> prste?
<obruT> mislim, sto god ? baseball palicu ? :)
<obruT> mislim, one su njega seksualno iskoristile... bas me zanima kako
<Hrki> jelly-home: zvao sam carnet i optimu, sredit ce u toku dana, fala bogu da nema puno komplikacije, ali oni trebaju to u nekoj centrali editirat
<SilverSpace> daj boze jer ovo je fakat sporo kad imas puno za kopirati http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/usb-10-gbs/123101.aspx
<hbogner__> kaze jos 15 minuta kopiranja  :(
<SilverSpace> hbogner__: samo nis ne diraj da ne stane na kraju :)
<hbogner__> nediram
<dodobas> oink oink
<hbogner__> ola dodobas 
<dodobas> gabra
<hbogner__> odoh rebootat i resajzat
<SilverSpace> zasto mi je mrezno kopiranje uzasno sporo
<vileni> http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/04/bitcoin-crashes-losing-nearly-half-of-its-value-in-six-hours/
<dzl-r> e tako
<dzl-r> sad bih mogao i kupit kojeg
<dzl-r> lol
<vileni> izgleda da se oporavlja
<dzl-r> 180 je
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-11
<donmeta> ahoj
<dodobas> oink oink
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/147813-microsoft-looking-to-release-office-for-linux-in-2014
<vileni> dodobas: kako btc-ovi? :)
<dodobas> vileni: vesele se .... kako bi bili :)
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/kraj-besplatnog-online-uvida-u-zemljisne-knjige vidi djubradi sto zeli naplacivati, a prosle godine se pricalo o dostupnosti podataka na dors/cluc
<MmikeDOMA> uh
<dodobas> pa ne bi bio problem... da recimo daju XLS datoteke u kojima se to nalazi, na download...
<hbogner> odoh dalje samo sam se morao potuziti na ovo
<dodobas> tako da svatko moze sloziti svoj servis... 
<BotaniCar> hello boyo's
<BotaniCar> ima tko iskustva s Intelovim shasijama i RAID kontrolerima u njima ? Naime, poceo sam dobijati greske poput: Controller ID:  0   Unexpected sense:   PD     =   -:-:16Invalid field in CDB ; gugl mi ih ne zna dekriptirati , a dok mi support odgovori .. 
<ivoks> to se zove fakeraid
<BotaniCar> ti ha mozes zvati i Pero, ako znas desifrirati poruku
<BotaniCar> to smo vec prosli
<jelly-home> gdje se vide te greske?
<ivoks> samo velim,... kada ih zoves raid, mozda ces misliti kako je to zbilja raid
<ivoks> a nije...
<ivoks> tj 'raid kontroler'
<BotaniCar> u stvari grijesis jer je raid , ali to nema veze s porukom koja me muci
<BotaniCar> ako se pitas kako znam da je raid, a ne fakeraid, za pocetak - cijena
<ivoks> jel ima svoj cpu? jel ima svoju memoriju?
<BotaniCar> ima svoju memoriju :) 
<MmikeDOMA> ima i moja via kartica svoju memoriju, i pise raid na njoj
<MmikeDOMA> pa nije raid :)
<MmikeDOMA> iako mislim da ti je svejedno dal' je fakeraid ili trueraid :/
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar,  di dobijas te greske?
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: na mail :) I u logu kartice
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: cisto sumnjam da je tvoja VIA kartica kostala kao trecina servera :) 
<MmikeDOMA> mozda ti je disk crklo? :)
<BotaniCar> nije , diskovlje radi i kontroler pokazuje stanje kao "optimal" 
<BotaniCar> No greska je .. kripticna, lokalni INTEL strucnjak je van RH, a od Intel-a cu odgovor dobiti za 3 dana, pa sad lurkam za nekog tko je vec imao nekaj slicno :) 
<BotaniCar> Nu, mail osho, bas me zanima kad ce mi netko odgovoriti 
<MmikeDOMA> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siDy1o9-swk
<datase`> MmikeDOMA: Title: James Randi Speaks: The Compass Trick, Views: 178842, Rating: 95.93416%
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: amazon ima otvorene neka DB radna mjesta...
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: zainteresiran?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: https://uk-amazon.icims.com/jobs/191165/job?in_iframe=1
<MmikeDOMA>  Good scripting skills in one or more of Perl, Python, Ruby, Bash or Java.
<MmikeDOMA> scripting in java :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, neznam, da ti budem iskren
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, to ima s tobom veze, ili si naletio pa shareas?
<ivoks> naletio
<ivoks> tj, amazon mi nudi, pa reko, ako hoces...
<MmikeDOMA> znam par ljudi sto su tamo otisli
<MmikeDOMA> i par ljudi sto su prosli intervju
<MmikeDOMA> pa im na kraju amazon rekao 'eee, sori, ne dajemo vize' 
<MmikeDOMA> al' ne kosta nista pitat
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, popravili ste bug sa resizeom terminala i rusenjem mysql-clija :)
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, ++ ;)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, znam da znas, al' kad si spominjo RFC, na poslu se upravo spomenulo, pa:
<MmikeDOMA> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149
<obruT> e da, taj sam vec citao par puta i umirao od smijeha :)
<obruT> cak sam i citao o ekipi koja ga je actually implementirala :)
<obruT> dobar je i QoS upgrade doticnog ;)
<MmikeDOMA> dada
<MmikeDOMA> Specification of Requirements:
<MmikeDOMA> SHOULD    Only when Marketing insists. 
<weshmashian> mornin' o/
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da ovaj slowdown nema veze s KDEom
<MmikeDOMA> nego s nvidijom
<MmikeDOMA> bas si mislim da si atija uzmem nekog
<jelly> hm, rocketmail.com je takodjer yahoo
<BotaniCar> DSFW: http://i.imgur.com/GUSGkAF.jpg
<BotaniCar> SFW: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/551323_478710295535337_137272307_n.jpg
<jelly> D=dildo?
<jelly> ah, cyanide and happiness
<dzl-r> http://5.175.136.46/
<jelly> suspišs link detected
<dzl-r> lol
<dzl-r> ma nije
<dzl-r> ovi kraljevi slovenci
<jelly> BotaniCar: originalni strip na http://www.explosm.net/comics/2001/
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> dzl-r: fakat su carevi :) o0o0o , jelly-klopedijo, hvala :) 
<dzl-r> dobar
<BotaniCar> bok silver
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ima
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj se budes danas pojavio po rakijetinu
<BotaniCar> e'o ima posla .. pojavim se svakako , sad radim na tome da ne moram samo obaviti primopredaju vec da stignemo i pivce popit :) Ako ne uspijem, jel bed da se oslozimo za jos jedan dan ? Bedasto mi je samo primopredaju napraviti i otici dalje 
<BotaniCar> *odlozimo
<weshmashian> vas dvoj'ca jos uvijek s tom rakijom? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: kaj trebas i ti :)
<weshmashian> ne, ja nabavih u medjuvremenu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: nije problem u nama ni u rakiji , vec u vremenu, nedostatku istog i okolnostima :)
<obruT> there is nothing gay about cycling.... https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/184983_1682722025542_4689303_n.jpg  :)
<jelly> lolwut http://jebo.me/pas/4
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: si cuo, japanski proizvodjaci povlace sve aute proizvedene od 2000. godine
<ivoks> navodno zracni jastuk ne radi :)
<ivoks> jelly: ne voli te
<jelly> :'(
<jelly> ah, djubrad diskonekta i ak presporo pisem, nista od telneta
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne natipkas u notepad unaprijed pa c/p ? Imam ja jedan takav server pa nisam znao kak drugacije doskociti ... 
<BotaniCar> **notes/whatnot ljunix has for notepad 
<weshmashian> $EDITOR
<jelly> nije li ocito, nemam notepad na Linuxima!
<weshmashian> gedit je dovoljno blizu :)
<obruT> jelly: instaliraj na utuntuu wine iz paketa pa ces ga dobit
<weshmashian> eto vikend projekta, slozit notepad klon
<obruT> i ne samo to, peder ce se registrirati kao text editor za neke stvari
<obruT> ne znam koji moron je to tako slozio, ubio bi ga najradije
<jelly> obruT: nemam ni utuntu
<obruT> onda imas srece
<jelly> obicno trosim swaks, ali sad ne zelim poslati cijeli mail nego stati prije DATA
<obruT> ja sam na xutuntuu instaliro wine, nesto pokusao upogonit i nist, zaboravio na wine skroz... i tak nesto klikcem bezveze, kliknem na neki fajl da ga otvori i nist se ne dogadja, nista nist i odjednom se otvori faking notepad i u njemu taj fajl, mislio sam da sam lud
<jelly> ah, pa to cudo ima --quit-after RCPT
<jelly> the problem, she is solved
<obruT> hbogner: nabijem ja ove iz gruntovnice ? jel to definitivna odluka ili ce probati uvest ?
<obruT> mislim, pedere placamo mi svojim placama
<vileni> obruT: ovo za notepad se i meni dogodilo :)
<hbogner> obruT, to je prijedlog zakona koliko sam skuzio
<hbogner> ali da, lopovi, nije im ovo dosta
<jelly> obruT: pederi nis uracunali odrzavanje i skaliranje servisa
<hbogner> ali obrazlozenje mi je najsmjesnije
<hbogner> 20 milijuna upita godisnje
<jelly> la bouche - be my lover 
<jelly> iz slusalica od kolege do
<jelly> hbogner: to je u prosjeku 0.7 u sekundi, strasni load!!!
<SilverSpace> bemti sestra slozila pileca jetreca na luku i njoke uz to 
<SilverSpace> jesam morao gurnut nos u to
<hbogner> jelly, Besplatan uvid, a riječ je o više od 20 milijuna posjeta na godinu s trendom povećanja broja ili zadržavanja, uz kvalitetu dostupnih podataka jedan su od najvećih dosega naše države, nešto u čemu se možemo usporediti s bilo kojom razvijenom državom u svijetu.
<hbogner> cictat
<SilverSpace> pa kaj neka naplacuju 
<hbogner> je pa im onda mater jebem
<hbogner> znas koliko podataka mram izvuci za neki posao
<hbogner> i onda bi morao fizicki hodocastit u gruntovnicu i trazit papirnato to sve
<SilverSpace> pa to ce onda i tebi biti bolje
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/auto/toyota-honda-nissan-i-mazda-povlace-cak-34-milijuna-vozila-310081
<jelly> hbogner: hm, a mi se brinemo kad je milijun na dan na svakom nodeu u clusteru
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: nailed it with gedit , here, have http://i.imgur.com/oVYGBwy.jpg
<SilverSpace> sad mozete radit kaj god hocete sateliti vas ne vide svi su upereni u s koreju :)
<BotaniCar> Ne budi smijesan, takav cirkus kao Lijepa Nasa mora u svako doba bar netko gledati , vanzemalci zahtijevaju svoju dozu zabave ! 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar :D
<hbogner> jelly, kaj reci drzavna birokracija
<hbogner> jelly, moze pvt?
<jelly> moze...
<SilverSpace> 18°
<SilverSpace> taman za pifo
<jelly> 19 chak
<SilverSpace> bitkonj
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, url?
<ivoks> http://www.24sata.hr/auto/toyota-honda-nissan-i-mazda-povlace-cak-34-milijuna-vozila-310081
<Kroata> bog every1
<dzl-r> bok
<Kroata> oops... bog
<Kroata> "bok" then
<obruT> Bog ne zalazi na ovaj kanal :)
<obruT> drzi se podalje :)
<jelly> no, no
<jelly> He moves in mysterious ways
<Kroata> my bad
<dzl-r> http://s3.postimg.org/hjgs146vn/58960_474659349274718_1189680432_n.jpg
<hbogner> obruT, kak ne zalazim?
<dzl-r> muahaha
<hbogner> ima h i ner viska ali tu sam
<dzl-r> majstor
<obruT> dzl-r: snaso se covjek :)
<dzl-r> bitno da funkcionira :D
<SilverSpace> malo preskace
<SilverSpace> na rupama
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne bum stigel danas nikak. Sad sam dobil od zene direktivu kam idem i kak brzo :) 
<SilverSpace> buh bah
<SilverSpace> Papuca_away: lol 
<SilverSpace> ok 
<jelly> everyone loves BotaniCar
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/samsung-galaxy-mega-63-58/123130.aspx
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEdhSrgYn0I
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: STARI DŽUBOKS & Zezalica (Ribokradica), Views: 799, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> joj sad se ne mogu sjetiti onok lika kak se zove kaj si trakom glavu omotava 
<SilverSpace> pomoc
<SilverSpace> stanga hebemu
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/1InFfp
<SilverSpace> lol 
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosquito_laser#Photonic_fence
<jelly> The Photonic Fence can be manufactured from parts used in current generation consumer technology and is projected to be relatively low cost. Myhrvold believes it can be made for around $50 per unit # jeftino
<dzl-r> koje ribe :D
<SilverSpace> ribeee ??
<dzl-r> koje ribe?
<jelly> oslići
<jelly-home> itsa me, Mario
<dzl-r> bitcoin luduje
<dzl-r> 55$
<pkiller> vraca se
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-12
<dodobas> oink oink
<Mmike> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/ef548eac480ed961c942f767fe6d58a1
<Mmike> lik je lud :)
<Papuca_away> Photonic Fence can kill up to 50 to 100 mosquitoes a second, at a maximum range of 100 ft . jelly , ovo je ludnica
<Mmike> to je predobro
<Mmike> al' onak
<Mmike> mega-predobro
<Mmike> kak
<Mmike> kak mozes trpat logove u bazu
<Mmike> i onda u bazi imat 'can not connect to the database'
<Mmike> kak?
<jelly> insertima
<jelly> koji se queueaju sa strane dok se baza ne vrati
<Mmike> jasta, imas lokalnu bazu u sqlliteu
<Mmike> koja se onda replicira
<Papuca_away> igustin: super ti je kolumna na ictbusiness.info ; to je to 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jos da si dao url
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vec prozvakano sve ( PDV na izdan racun ) , samo sam 'tiJo rec covjeku da je fino napisao ; no, evo: http://www.ictbusiness.info/kolumne/koliki-obrtnici-moraju-poginuti-za-spas-drzavnog-proracuna
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMMTIksFxbQ&t=58s
<datase> Mmike: Title: LMFAO - I'm Sexy And I Know It, Views: 17451488, Rating: 93.4473%
<BotaniCar> tocno sam se ovako osjecao kad sam isao na likovnu grupu :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533338_438452026239339_44523804_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Moram, spamam,ali moram : https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/58078_437914329626442_92104600_n.jpg
<jelly> obvious troll is obvious?
<BotaniCar> ./concur
<Hrki> ja nekogu vjerovati kako ova optima ima nesposobnu SZK
<Hrki> pa centralni komitet bi mi prije sredio stvar nego ovi mamlazi
<obruT> Hrki: pa CK uvijek sredjuje stvari po brzom postupku !
<Hrki> nisam znao :D onda su tromi ko uprava vodovoda
<Hrki> da mi u 2 dana nemogu promijeniti carnet podake u centrali je uzasno
<Hrki> minuta posla
<Hrki> ali dok ova iz szk prenese dalje bokte pitaj sta ovaj dobi...
<obruT> upravo je u tome problem :)
<Hrki> pa sta uopce zaposljavaju te posrednike
<Hrki> ok, kuzim prodaja i informacije
<obruT> ja sam u zivotu dva puta zvao SZK kad sam imao problem i nevjerojatno, ali uvijek sam uspio nekak dobit da me proslijede direktno do tehnicki potkovane osobe
<Hrki> ali ako stavim smenje na internetu ocu da me prebace normalnom tipu
<Hrki> to cu sad i ja trazit
<obruT> fora mi je sto sad radim s tim ljudima :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> ma ja sam cekao 3 mjeseca da mi dofuraju liniju
<Hrki> uporno su dolazili na drugu adresu
<Hrki> popizdio, isao do centra i lik je tamo sredio stvar
<obruT> SilverSpace: jebemti ovaj giht, taman kad sam mislio da me pustilo, jucer mi se opet upalilo, nabijem ga na kitu... uspio sam tek oko 4 ujutro zaspat :P
<Hrki> i sad ja budala mislim da ce mi opet szk pomoc :D
<obruT> najgore je u svemu sto fakat ne znam zasto, fakat ne znam
<obruT> postao sam teski antialkoholicar, skoro se pretvorio u vegeterijanca, skino kile, sixpack mi se nazire, al svejedno, dobijem napad i mogu se jebat
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kaj radis 
<Hrki> epilepsija?
<obruT> pa ne znam
<obruT> fakat ne zna
<obruT> m
<SilverSpace> mozda neku travu jedes kaju ne smijes :)
<obruT> da sam se bar najo cevapa pa bi znao zasto je, a i gustao bi bar to malo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> tu i tamo sam znao maznuti kolaca, ali mislim da cu se i toga odreci
<SilverSpace> ma ne smeta secer 
<SilverSpace> ja znam coksu pa mi nis nije 
<SilverSpace> kolaca samo tak mlatim
<obruT> ne znam kak stoje stvari sa cornflakesima i muslijem... to znam jesti za dorucak
<obruT> negdje sam cak citao da se to preporuca :P
<SilverSpace> e da to skoro da ne bi smio 
<SilverSpace> kukuruz nista 
<obruT> zasto kuruz nista ? znam za kukuruzni sirup, ali kukuruz ?
<SilverSpace> cornflakesima i mlijeko ubitacna konbinacija 
<SilverSpace> za giht
<obruT> kvragu, na par mjesta sam citao da se to preporuca kad imas giht
<obruT> sto ti uopce doruckujes ? i ono sto mi nikad nece biti jasno, integralno vs preradjeno, kontradiktornih informacija koliko hoces
<SilverSpace> kad me copi ja sam samo na posnom siru i bjeli kruh 
<obruT> jedni tvrde jedno, drugi drugo
<obruT> jel jedes voce kad te copi ?
<SilverSpace> bas i ne 
<obruT> ne jer ne volis ili ne bi smio ?
<SilverSpace> dosta vode pijem i dvije case sode bikarbone 
<obruT> mislim, barem za voce pricaju da mozes koliko hoces
<SilverSpace> dnevno
<obruT> ja tekucine maznem oko 4 litre barem
<SilverSpace> jedino jabuku znam pojest 
<obruT> ak ne i vise
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: cemo zanemariti onu nedavnu pricu da si stukao 5kg mandarina/naranci uz tekmu ? "ne jedem voce" hehe
<obruT> za sodu sam cuo da je ok, ali da pospjesuje nastanak nekih pizdarija u bubrezima
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to je sezona 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> pa, uvijek je sezona neceg :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne pijem sodu stalno samo kad je kriza i to u malim kolicinama 
<SilverSpace> prije ispisas tog vraga
<obruT> mislim da cu fakat narucit onaj neki strojcic koji moze mjeriti kolicinu uricne iz krvi
<obruT> pa cu bas vidjet jel dobro mjeri (nazicat doktoricu da me posalje par puta na pretrage)
<obruT> ak radi ok, onda cu bas pratiti kak mi se ponasa
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sezona nejebice
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti bar nisi ozenjen, that's my line ! :) 
<SilverSpace> di je tu prednost :)
<BotaniCar> jebo ga nagios .. pardon, jebo ga Uprava :) Htjeli bi da mi nagios nadzier ulazne i izlazne tocke AS2 gejtveja ; i ne kuze kad im velim da to nisu real time rezultati,a ako napravim da budu - bum zaklal gejtveje :)
<jelly> kak se radi describe table u sqlite
<dodobas> .schema
<jelly> !
 * jelly reverse engineera Plesk :-|
<jelly> CONSTRAINT uniq_entries_constaraint
<weshmashian> mornin
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dzl-r> pozz
<dzl-r> Ƀ1 = $85.01000000
<BotaniCar> kak bi na puckom 'rvackom procitali gresku "INQUIRY ,LUN 01, Logical Block Address 0x83, Logical Block Address 0x60, TEST UNIT READY,  Miscompare - during verify byte check operation , INVALID FIELD IN CDB" ( zadnji dio mi je posebno interesantan) ?
<BotaniCar> naime, spreadsheet koji mi je intel dostavio ovu gresku ( INVALID FIELD IN CDB ) objasnjava kao "INVALID FIELD IN CDB" ... valjda je samoobjasnjivo svima osim meni :) 
<obruT> kak ne kuzis :)
<ivoks> heh...
<ivoks> za puknut
<ivoks> zagreb -> portland -> zagreb -> san francisco -> tokio -> zagreb
<ivoks> i onda... -> murter
<BotaniCar> ovo zadnje je ... za zaplivat' :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, se zeni tko uskoro ? https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559507_10151392355531840_996564040_n.jpg
<obruT> e pa to je svadba :)
<obruT> a umjesto tanjurica pecivo :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ti kod nekog ( da ne reklamiram ) ISPa delas ?
<BotaniCar> Ako da , 'el mogu tvoji korisnici pristupiti IPv6 adresama ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad uhvatis sekundu, isto pitanje , hvala obojci 
<obruT> BotaniCar: sto znaci moji korisnici ?
<obruT> BotaniCar: dakle ovako, jedan dio corea je na ipv6, moguce je preko adsl-a dobiti ipv6 adresu, no to se korisnicima jos ne nudi sluzbeno
<obruT> ja sam se doma malo igrao s tim i radilo je ok
<BotaniCar> obruT: da pitam po seljacki , imam kolociran server koji hosta neke virtualke, imam samo jednu v4 adresu koju sam dodijelio hostu, no virtualkama bi dao v6 adrese - jer samo njih imam ; ako te dobro citam, kad to napravim - s kucnog DSL-a bi morao moci pristupiti sadrzajima ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: trebao bi cak i ako ti ISP ne nudi ipv6, mozes uvijek koristiti nekog ipv6 tunel providera
<BotaniCar> Meh, vec vidim kak ce me sutra Jozo iz Cvjecarne pitati da pristupi sadrzaju,a jozo se u 'formatiku kuzi k'o i ja u cvijece :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: a ako ti host moze pristupiti drito svakoj virtualki, mozes sam sloziti tuneliranje od svog kompa doma do hosta i tunelirati ipv6 kroz ipv4
<BotaniCar> nene, moram imati no-middleman rjesenje .. ako moram ovako, onda cu vjerojatno morati dokupiti jos v4 adresa da olaksam ekipama iz Cvjecarni 
<obruT> problem je u tome sto se kod nas provideri bas i ne trgaju da korisicima daju ipv6 konekcije
<BotaniCar> :(
<obruT> a da bi to slozio preko ipv4 nesto malo trebas znati u cijeloj prici
<BotaniCar> Ae
<obruT> jedna od stvari koje koce to sve su i sami IAD-ovi, imaju ponesto problema s ipv6, ok je kad imas to u bridge modu pa ti komp uspostavi sesiju, ali kad treba sve IAD hendlat, nije bas neka sreca, imali su problema s nekim slucajevima
<jelly> BotaniCar: kratki odgovor: ne mogu
<BotaniCar> fala jos jednom 
<jelly> koji vrag je IAD?
<jelly> Internet addiction disorder
<BotaniCar> Integrated access device , iskreno se nadam :) 
<BotaniCar> ako ne, imamo problem :) 
<jelly> aha, vise nije CPE nego IAD?
<jelly> oh well
<BotaniCar> Ma, sve je to nestandardizirani sleng, imo :)
<jelly> IAD i bijeda
<BotaniCar> lol !
<obruT> jelly: :)
<BotaniCar> Cambridge English: Proficiency (CPE) !!
<obruT> pa i je IAD i bijeda :)
<jelly> customer premises equipment
<jelly> u CPE spojis STB, na STB spojis TV pa gledas ;-)
<obruT> e pa sad STB spajas na IAD :)
<BotaniCar> Rastopit ce mi se wikipedia od silnih akronima :) 
<obruT> CPE is dead baby, CPE is dead :)
<jelly> mozda kod VAS :-)
<jelly> hmm, 270kn za 10Mbps naked 
<jelly> jos cu se vratit natrag monopolisti
<jelly> pardon, 279,99kn
<BotaniCar> jelly: naked bi bilo kaj ? Jednak DL/UL ? 
<BotaniCar> zanemari me, wiki 
<jelly> BotaniCar: DSL linija od monopoliste, usluga i promet od drugog providera
<BotaniCar> huh ? meni wiki ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_DSL ) opisuje nekaj sasma drugo :)
<dodobas> obruT: de resetiraj tomcat... ne radi ti moj.hrvatskitel...
<vileni> bnet je 150kn za 14-20mbit :)
<obruT> dodobas: nemam veze s doticnim, ali sto ti ne radi ? :)
<obruT> ne znam sto ovi moji prodaju pod naked ADSL, ali za mene je to kad uzmes samo uslugu internet prikljucka bez telefonske linije...
<dodobas> i platis kao internet + telefonska linija + porez na 'to sto moras biti poseban'
<obruT> pa cuj, dok te mogu musti, musti ce te :)
<hbogner> muuuu
<hbogner> a pardon, nisam vise na fisknoj kod vas, samo mob mi ostao, al i tu muzu
<BotaniCar> ja bi , da mogu, imao sve kod t-onih-koje-ne-imenujes. Pricaju mi zenskice da , ako te netko vec jebe, bolje da ima velik alat 
<hbogner> ja nemam prituzbi na bnet, brze i jeftinije
<BotaniCar> Mila majko kak nisam fotogenican, zove me sad shefica i veli 'joj,znate da su vas slikali za XY', dodjem, ona mi pokaze sliku - prvi refleks - pobjeci :) 
<hbogner> :)
<BotaniCar> Uz to citam kak mi pase, dobijemo ticket s naslovom "Usklađivanje validatora sa Agrokor zahtjevom" .. kaj misliet jesam iscitao 'vibrator' negdje u naslovu ? :) 
<Mmike> ja sam procitao aligator
<Mmike> sto volim kad mi kazu da 'ne radi'
<Mmike> a ne napisu kako se to manifestsira
<Mmike> 'cuj kopirao sam to s tarom, al' to ne radi. Mozes li mi reci u cemu je problem?'
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja sam procitao ventilator :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha , LOLnuo sam onak, glasno :) 
<jelly> vileni: BNet nije flat.  Samo TV stream mi trosi 3Mbps...
<jelly> 3Mbps * 3600 * 24 * 30 = puno, ako ne iskljucujem STB
<jelly> 970GB
<civija> vileni: ping
<jelly> .pong
<datase> ping
<obruT> .ping
<datase> pong
<jelly> kaj si mislio ;-)
<jelly> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 20.3°C (5:04 PM CEST on April 12, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 59%. Dew Point: 12.0°C. Pressure: 29.77 in 1008 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> .weather Vancouver
<ivoks> .weather Vancouver, Canada
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vancouver, British Columbia is 7.0°C (8:00 AM PDT on April 12, 2013). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 76%. Dew Point: 3.0°C. Windchill: 4.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> .weather Portland
<ivoks> .weather Portland, OR
<jelly> cudnim se krajevima kreces
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Portland Heights, Portland, Oregon is 5.5°C (9:00 AM PDT on April 12, 2013). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 87%. Dew Point: 3.0°C. Windchill: 6.0°C. Pressure: 30.08 in 1018 hPa (Falling). 
<ivoks> hladno, jebemu
<SilverSpace> koja zajebancija kopirati sd karticu ni jedna nije iste velicine 
<dodobas> oink oink
<Mmike> dodobas, ima u Edinbirghu mini-restorancic skoro fast-food, zove se oink oink
<Mmike> svi vele da je presuper
<Mmike> ja jedini nisam probao :/
<Mmike> potrgan si, KDE, potrgan :/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-13
<dodobas> oink oink
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: f1 :)
<SilverSpace> smeche od f1 pretvorio pirelli
<dodobas> to je najbolje sto se ikad desilo...
<SilverSpace> da da sjede u boxu 
<dodobas> tko sjedi u boxu ?
<obruT> s cim se vi zamarate :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sljedece godine dolazi tvoje vrijeme :)
<dodobas> ma SilverSpace... opet je zaboravio rakijicu i votarenček rapidček popiti jutros
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> hebes gume kaj se raspadnu u jednom krugu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa raspadnu se svima... u cemu je problem
<dodobas> eventualno nekima brze... nekima sporije
<SilverSpace> zato kaj se vise ne govori o bolidima nego 90% vremena provede se pricajuci o gumama
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa to su krivi 'LOSI' komentatori
<SilverSpace> nikog na stazi
<SilverSpace> cemu takva f1
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa nije bilo niti prije.. ili se ne sjecas...
<dodobas> dok nisu promijenili format kvalifikacija
<dodobas> 60min...
<dodobas> 55min... nista...
<dodobas> a tebi je sad tesko pricekati 7min :)
<SilverSpace> lol hebote ovakva f1
<dodobas> SilverSpace: dok god se ti zivciras... meni je super :)
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> dodobas: odmah mi dode dasad ujutro roknem pifo :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: jutro i tebi 
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad vec gledas sport na tv-u, jesi gledao snimke s Cape Epica ?
<obruT> to bi trebalo ic vozit...
<SilverSpace> to jje bilo na sptv
<obruT> da
<obruT> ja gledo cak
<SilverSpace> da i ja sam nesto ulovio 
<SilverSpace> gladijatori su za ove goli kujac
<SilverSpace> vise povredenih nego u areni 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9-rcB_mLmo
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 01 - 10. Cape Epic 2013. - sažetak SPTV, Views: 685, Rating: 100.0%
<MmikeDOMA> koja je to fora
<MmikeDOMA> da svi izadju van na jedan krug u kvalifikacijama
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, moram rec da se slazem s tobom ;/
<MmikeDOMA> iako nije bed u gumama koliko u svem drugom :/
<vileni> i ode, revoltiran stanjem u F1
<dodobas> WTF kernel: traps: qgis[28126] general protection ip:7f4945c25a18 sp:7fff998cc750 error:0 in QtWebKit.so[7f4945c08000+61000]
<jelly-home> buggy app is buggy
<dodobas> srusi mi kernel... psmstrs
<jelly-home> ?  ovo pasteano nema veze s kernelom.  Kernel samo primjecuje da je neki userspace proces dobio SEGV
<jelly-home> (it's a feature)
<dodobas> sto god bilo... laptop nakon toga kao da nema zivota
<dodobas> i to je zadnja poruka u logovima
<jelly-home> opet, to moze biti samo simptom a ne uzrok
<jelly-home> mozda se pregrijao, mozda su u sumi
<Mmike> jelly, znas li ti kako da maknem onaj 'activity' tab s desktopa?
<jelly-home> jok
<SilverSpace> jok
 * obruT razmislja da kupi TV... bio bi red imati i to cudo od tehnike :)
<obruT> u biti mi treba samo veci ekran od monitora za gledanje filmova :P
<jelly-home> 32"? 40"? 50"?
<obruT> 38-40... u biti sto veci da mi stane tamo di je predvidjeno... al koliko vidim da bi stao 40" trebao bi biti ili jako tanak s niskim postoljem ili bi ga trebao uglaviti na neki nosac bez postolja
<jelly-home> koliko cm sirine i visine imash?
<obruT> imam tocno 93 x 60 cm
<obruT> dakle, trebao bi biti koji milimetar manji :)
<jelly-home> premalo visine, uz neko 10cm postolje jedva stane 32"
<jelly-home> bez postolja, 37" mozda,  40" malo vjerojatno
<jelly-home> nosac na zid, i dobro pazit gdje su mu konektori i dal se moze do njih
<jelly-home> vendori vole stavit HDMI sa strane, onda treba kemijat sa L adapterima
<obruT> bas gledam neke modele, uglavnom imaju jedan sa strane i pojedan/dva od iza...
<jelly-home> moj ima 4 sa strane :-|
<obruT> eh :)
<jelly-home> srecom nemam regal ;-)
<obruT> poznavajuci mene, necu se nikad odluciti za model :P
<jelly-home> os kupit moju, treba mi veca :-)
<jelly-home> navecer sam coraviji nego inace
<obruT> koliki ti je ? :)
<jelly-home> 32"
<jelly-home> LG 32LV5590
<jelly-home> mogao bi ga staviti kao monitor, doduse
<obruT> eh, to je malo :)
<jelly-home> i meni je malo :-)
<SilverSpace> taman
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> osm ak sjednem metar i po ispred njega
<obruT> sad sve gledam na 23.5" monitoru pa kad se zelimo uvalit na kauc onda monitor dovlacim na tabure :) samo cekam da padne i razbije se :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nemas macka :)
<obruT> na srecu ne :) samo azdaju :)
<SilverSpace> macku ? :)
<obruT> nazalost ni macku :)
<SilverSpace> jucer kopiram SD karticu sa jedne na drugu i mucim se nejde i nejde 
<SilverSpace> dok nisam skuzio da ova ima 16,100
<SilverSpace> a druga 15,900
<SilverSpace> kao obje su od 16G
<SilverSpace> dd glupi nis ne kaze 
<jelly-home> ...
<jelly-home> kaze write error na kraju, kako ne bi rekao
<SilverSpace> ne kaze 
<jelly-home> i kaze koliko je istocio
<SilverSpace> kaze da je zavrsio
<jelly-home> mmhmm
<SilverSpace> morao sam particiju smanjiti na 15G i onda kopiranje prode
<SilverSpace> a obrnuto kopiranje kartice prode kad je ova manja :)
<SilverSpace> bas sam se nahebo dok to nisam skuzio
<obruT> ulogiro sam se na linkedin nakon 100 godina pa gledam tu koga mi nudi za kontakte pa klikcem bezveze :)
<obruT> zanimljivo mi je da su mi ponudili Haralda Weltea kao drugi hop... vjerojatno preko Kosta :P
<obruT> super je kak isplivaju imena nekih koje sam zadnji put cuo na ircu prije 15 godina :)
<SilverSpace> da tak i meni dode na mail od nekih ljudi kaj sam skoro i zaboravio na njih :)
<SilverSpace> bemti sad sam spek i mladi luk maznuo 
<SilverSpace> sestra otvorila pred menom zamirisalo :(
<SilverSpace> a stara jos kuha fileke 
<SilverSpace> ubijaju me u pojam
<SilverSpace> moram se sto prije odseliti iz stana 
<jelly-home> spek fileki!
<SilverSpace> ne znam kak ce napraviti 
<obruT> SilverSpace :P
<obruT> jebote spek :)
 * obruT calabrcnuo proso :P
<SilverSpace> :) dobro je proso 
<obruT> u 3pm, bas naletih na jedan model tv-a koji se cini simpatican i eto, 4 HDMI konektora sa strane
<obruT> koji im je vrag, sto fali od iza ? :P
<obruT> pa ruzno je sa strane da ti zice vire
<SilverSpace> ja imam 1 sastrane i 3 otraga 
<SilverSpace> eh moras kablove kupit ima ih da na vire 
<obruT> ma da, te s kutnim prikljuckom al svejedno, ak oces malo okrenut ekran, sve povlacis...
<obruT> koje marke za tv uopce gledati ? (LED-LCD, ne bi plazmu) ?
<vileni> LG je jeftin, nista posebno, a bolji su valjda panasonic i sony po kafanskim pricama
<vileni> moj kolega hvali panasonic, ali plazmu
<Hrki> dobar je panasonic
<Hrki> ali, minus je sto cita jedino avchd
<Hrki> imam i gruding, taj cita sve zivo
<Hrki> ali panasonic brze programe mijenja :)
<obruT> ja cu na to ionako prikacit HTPC i sve preko njega gledat, cak i tv program
<vileni> mislis ne cita divx i to?
<vileni> to mi nije rekao :)
<vileni> ali kaze da ima aplikacije na tv-u
<vileni> i da cak moze nadograditi webcam
<vileni> a da novi imaju vec
<vileni> pa da moze skype preko toga
<vileni> ja gledam da li se tko jeftino rjesava starih lcd-a bez dvb-t :)
<obruT> vileni: sta ces s tim ? :)
<SilverSpace> ja jako zadovoljan sa toshibom
<vileni> obruT: pa trebalo bi biti vise cm/kn
<vileni> a ne zelim tv, zelim veliki monitor
<obruT> nije sve u velicini :)
<vileni> pa nije sve, ali zelim nesto vece od 24"
<obruT> kako uopce ti stari modeli stoje s rezolucijom ?
<vileni> a pretpostavka je da manje vrijedi model bez dvb-t :)
<vileni> vjerojatno nema iznad 1366x768 :)
<obruT> da, to nije bas neka sreca :)
<SilverSpace> i mreznu karticu
<vileni> btw, hoce netko kupiti ASA 5505? :)
<obruT> ne znam sto bi s asom :)
<obruT> za doma mi ne treba :)
<vileni> trenutno ni ja, otkad sam dobio free routerboard :)
<obruT> mikrotik mi sasma zadovoljava potrebe :)
<vileni> koji imas?
<obruT> 751g
<vileni> eh, ja sam imao 751U, pa mi bilo svejedno jel njega ili ASA koristim
<vileni> iako za kucnu upotrebu, mikrotik je bolje
<SilverSpace> mikrotik 751g koliko uopce kosta 
<vileni> bio je oko 600kn sa pdv mislim
<vileni> ali sad imas na njuskalu par 2011 za te pare
<vileni> dobili ih besplatno na MUM pa se prodaju novi nekoristeni
<Hrki> vileni: nikakav divx ne dolazi u obzir
<Hrki> samo cita sugavi AVCHD
<vileni> Hrki: a isto sto obruT kaze, htpc ide na to :)
<vileni> xbmc ftw
<SilverSpace> meni dobar tp-link 842n
<Hrki> ali ako ga spojis sa hdmi kabelom onda te briga, ja nazalost nemam to na laptopu
<vileni> SilverSpace: dobar je tplink, overkill za vecinu stvari, ali mikrotik je sve bolji i bolji :)
<vileni> cisco for poor people :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja platio 450 kn s kucistem i napajanjem
<SilverSpace> vileni: koji os gore 
<vileni> SilverSpace: njihov, mikrotik :)
<vileni> obruT: to novi? bez pdv? :)
<vileni> mene je 751U skoro toliko kostao
<SilverSpace> vileni: hm ja naviko na openwrt 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> ovaj htpc? sta mi to treba, neki uređaj koji se spoji na televizorom i ruterom?
<vileni> SilverSpace: imam ga i ja na wrt54gl i wr703n i ludnica je :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: rpi
<vileni> ali nije da je sluzbeno podrzan od proizvodjaca rutera
<obruT> da, novi :)
<vileni> meni je htpc stariji pentium, 4gb rama, 2 hdd-a
<vileni> i sad ce jos nvidia neka pasivna za fullhd
<vileni> i nadam se neki proc sa vt-x da si odmah i lab sa virtualkama slozim na njemu :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: TP-Link TL-WR842N i gore openwrt ima 8mb rom i disk gore na njem preko usba 
<obruT> meni je htpc atom 330 + nvidia ion chipset, gore xubuntu + xbmc + tvheadend, nabavio za dzabe daljinski od MCE-a, ma radi zakon
<SilverSpace> vileni: torent na njemu tako da mi ne treba komp raditi
<vileni> SilverSpace: to je kul, ali ja ne skidam doma to ionako ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> a i kad sam skidao, onda mi je bio atom
<vileni> trosi malo vise, ali puno toga je radio
<vileni> fileserver, backup i jos neke sitnice
<Hrki> jedno pitanje, otkuda on vadi te filmove? spremis ih na disk pa roka od tamo?
<obruT> Hrki: tko otkud vadi filmove ? :)
<SilverSpace> doduse sad mi to sve radi rpi 
<Hrki> htpc :D
<obruT> aha :) pa to je pc, mozes od bilo kuda, cd/dvd/disk/mreza ... bilo samba/nfs/dlna/stogodoces
<obruT> za xbmc imas milju pluginova za raznorazne online kolekcije filmova i serija, nema cega nema
<Hrki> vidio sam to kod frenda, fora izgleda
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> obruT: ima cega nema :)
<obruT> pa sad, ima cega nema, ali nadje se svega :)
<Hrki> to nekoristi graficku?
<SilverSpace> meni je fora kaj rpi i iPod rade zajedno super 
<Hrki> preko cega se to spaja na tv?
<SilverSpace> airplay je fora
<SilverSpace> Hrki: hdmi
<obruT> pa moj ima integriranu graficku na ploci i fino preko hdmi-a van
<obruT> zvuk na liniju
<Hrki> kuzim :) od staroga kompa jedino sto ce mi posluzit jes kuciste
<SilverSpace> cac je zakon 
<SilverSpace> upravljas rpi xbmc sa daljincem od tv
<obruT> htpc nije nista drugo nego "PC" slozen da bude kucni media centar... e sad, hoces slozit pravi cijeli veliki PC ili ces bazirati na necem malom poput atoma ili rpi-ja, to je na tebi :)
<SilverSpace> ili laptop :)
<Hrki> jep kuzim :D
<Hrki> onda mi ni kuciste nije dobro :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: cac ili cec ? :)
<SilverSpace> cec
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ja imam neko bezveze matx kuciste, sad cekam da otkupim od buraza nazad opet nsk2400
<vileni> neko vrijem sam bio odustao od htpc-a
<SilverSpace> da ni ja nisam nista imao prije 
<Hrki> jedno pitanje, ovaj ubuntu server je bez gui-a ?
<SilverSpace> rpi mi je to sad sve promjenio
<vileni> je
<vileni> ali mozes mu instalirati
<SilverSpace> bas tako 
<obruT> ja na htpc-u imam LC Power Case-1340MI, malo, tanko, a ima fino eksterno napajanje pa ne buci
<vileni> obruT: jesi imao kakvih problema s tim?
<vileni> to nema mjesta za bilokakvu karticu u pci slotu?
<obruT> pa bas i ne, zato imam USB tv prijemnik
<vileni> zato si ja razmisljam o coolermaster elite 120
<vileni> klasicno napajanje + 3 mjesta za diskove
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to prebucno 
<obruT> ja sam htio da je malo i da ima eksterno napajanje bez ventilatora, disk je 2.5", diskovi mi ni ne trebaju jer je content na kucnom serveru :)
<vileni> pa moze se to sloziti tiho
<vileni> eh, meni bi to bio kucni server :)
<obruT> kucni server mi ipak ima vise stvari, gore je i telefonska centrala i tak to pa ono :
<obruT> )
<SilverSpace> :) i pracenje rakete s koreje 
<vileni> opa
<vileni> kako si rijesio telefonsku centralu?
<vileni> imas kucne brojeve po sobama? :D
<obruT> pa imam asterisk sa karticom za spajanje na pstn
<obruT> imam i par sip telefona pa ono, nije bed :)
<obruT> mogu imat u svakoj prostoriji po jedan :)
<obruT> a onda na asterisku mogu slozit rutanje kak mi se sprdne, kud koji pozivi, sekretaricu, ponasanje obzirom na vrijeme, stogod pozelim
<obruT> asterisk rulez :)
<SilverSpace> obelix
<vileni> obruT: to bi bilo fora isprobati, da imam pstn :)
<vileni> jedino za sip mozda
<SilverSpace> dobar dokumentarac htv2
<obruT> ne gledas XxX na novoj ? :)
<obruT> bwahahahaaha :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jes
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/cubieboard-p-1404.html?cPath=132_206
<dzl-r> odlicna stvarcica
<dzl-r> bas bi mi tako nesto trebalo da stavim xbmc gore
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/za-malo-novca-od-raspberry-pija-slozite-prijenosnik
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: ja ga vrtim na rpi
<dzl-r> kak ide?
<dzl-r> gledao sam na youtubeu
<dzl-r> sporo mi je nekak
<SilverSpace> ok nije brz ali sluzi
<SilverSpace> meni ne smeta
<dzl-r> razmisljao sam neki htpc slozit samo za to
<dzl-r> mozda nađem negdje review kako sljaka na tom cubieboardu
<SilverSpace> sigurno bolje
<SilverSpace> jedino ne znam dali cubieboard sljaka cec
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZkz_a52I6s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Raspberry Pi Laptop with Atrix 4G Dock, Views: 74836, Rating: 98.74837%
<dzl-r> there's no HDMI CEC support for cubieboard
<dzl-r> kako mala lemi :)
<SilverSpace> pih necu onda 
<SilverSpace> rpiu cec radi 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-14
<dodobas> oink oink
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> hi SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> pozdravi i tebi :)
<dodobas> skuzio sam zasto ne podrzavam fingerboy-a i postolara.... jer nisu časni vozaci
<dodobas> nego Å¡upci
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> hebo te cast u f1 
<SilverSpace> same bodovi
<dodobas> a hebiga... tko ne razumije cast... navija za fingerboya :)
<SilverSpace> drugi je samo prvi medu gubitnicima 
<SilverSpace> bez pardona bi ga proso kao sto je to i vettel napravio
<SilverSpace> sat ce to grozni pomest na pocetku i napraviti mjesta
<dodobas> SilverSpace: o cemu ti... tko bi koga prosao..
<SilverSpace> dodobas: za koga sad drukas kad ti nema kakujia
<dodobas> pa esteban, naravno
<SilverSpace> pet krugova gume traju 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: to ovaj kaj se slupao :)
<dodobas> a je.. eto...
<dodobas> traju 3 na reb bullu , 5 na ostalima 
<dodobas> alonso i ham 1sek po krugu brzi
<dodobas> o da... hulkenberg ide ispred fingerboya
<SilverSpace> u ludilu 
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jucer sam definitivno ustvrdio da t-mobile blokira koristenje Skype-a ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a irc mi stalno prekida...
<Vlado9A3CY> kao da ga takodjer blokira
<Vlado9A3CY> dok istovremeno sve drugo radi okay.
<Vlado9A3CY> Ima netko ideju kako zaobici te blokade koje postavlja t-mobile?
<jelly-home> tunel?
<Vlado9A3CY> ma ne znam... tocno mi pada na pamet da im uputim ostar prosvjed :D
<Vlado9A3CY> i da prestanem koristiti njihovu uslugu
<Vlado9A3CY> idem googlat malo u svezi s tim, mozda najdem neko rjesenje
<jelly-home> skype mi je radio relativno dobro na Tele2CARNet
<jelly-home> sa i bez videa
<Vlado9A3CY> da... i meni radi na tele2...
<Vlado9A3CY> idem na drugi komp ...
<Vlado9A3CY> da, taj slucaj da web'n'walk (simpa t-mobile) mobilna veza na net ne podrzava Skype je ocito globalna pojava
<jelly-home> a Viber?
<Vlado9A3CY> viber nisam nikad koristio... ali bez greske mi radi Google Talk kroz Gmail web sucelje
<Vlado9A3CY> voice and video... & phone
<Vlado9A3CY> idem bas vidjeti taj viber
<jelly-home> oprez, da bi bio koristan Viber pokupi sve kontakte iz adresara
<jelly-home> telefonske brojeve koristi kao key da vidi tko ima Viber instaliran tko nema
<Vlado9A3CY> okay...
<Vlado9A3CY> pazit cu :)
<dzl-r> moze mala pomoc?
<dzl-r> nasao sam malu skriptu za skidanje i convertiranje videa s youtubea
<dzl-r> http://pastebin.com/Epi2BjAM
<dzl-r> pokrenem ju, ali samo mi skine video nece ga conv
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: sto ti u biti hoces
<dzl-r> mozda ju ne znam pokrenit? ili ne valja?
<civija> u skripti je zakomentiran dio za mp3
<dzl-r> lol
<dzl-r> tnx
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: inace ovo je ok http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverterDown.htm
<vzugcic> heh, skype verzija za windblows ima opciju i koristi ports 80 & 443 kao alternativu za dolazne konekcije, a to verzija 4.1 za linux nema. Cak mi ne dozvoljava da rucno postavim port 80 ili 443 ...
<vzugcic> probao sam mijenjati port na broj kako je postavljen u windblows (62784) za razliku od linux verzije (50434) ali bez uspjeha...
<vzugcic> ma nema veze... ionako u zadnje vrijeme ne koristim skype :D
<SilverSpace> vzugcic: ne kuzim ovo sa portovima 
<vzugcic> SilverSpace, ne kuzim bas niti ja, ali je cinjenica da postoji razlika ...
<vzugcic> ako imas Skype 4.1 pogledaj postavke ...
<vzugcic> Options/Advanced/Connection
<Vlado9A3CY> idem se jos malo igrati s tim portovima ...
<vzugcic> da, ostaje cinjenica da mi se na mobilnoj vezi (simpa web'n'walk t-mobile) nikako nece ulogirati u skype
<vzugcic> a na tele2 mi se ulogira i funkcionira bez greske
<vzugcic> ocito je neka kvaka na t-mobile provideru
<vileni> ouya bi mogla biti zanimljiv htpc
<SilverSpace> da da
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-07
<rut> juro f***ri
<obruT> rut: jutro dr****su :)
<rut> ee obruT
<rut> kako prosao vikend ?
<obruT> pa cak i dobro obzirom kako je krenuo
<rut> po poslovnom pitanju ili ?
<obruT> ma jebo poso :) po planiranim aktivnostima
<obruT> trebali smo penjati u alpama, ali su rokale lavine da je to bilo strasno
<rut> e je* ga .. to je tako skoro pa uvjek :)
<rut> oces tamo glavu izgubit ?
<obruT> na kraju otisli penjat suhu stijenu pa koliko-toliko iskoristili vikend
<rut> sad je najgore tamo ici kad je toplo 
<rut> al bitno je da se ima para za takve izlete :P
<obruT> em nije zahladilo kako su najavili, em je palo vise kise nego sto su prognozirali pa je kisa fino otezala snijeg i pokretala spontane lavine
<rut> slabo si placen :)
<obruT> pa ne kostaju ti izleti ne znam koliko... frend ima godisnju vinjetu, a nije slovenija ne znam kak velika da ima ne znam koliko kilometara do tamo :)
<obruT> spavanje u zimskoj sobi sto znaci dzabe :)
<rut> a di je zena sve to vrijeme ?
<obruT> doma, gdje drugdje :)
<rut> sloveniju prodes poprijeko za 30min
<rut> a uzduz za sat i pol :)
<rut> aaaa ... na tebe se treba muffin ugledat 
<rut> to je pravi muz :)
<rut> nisu austrijanke bog zna sto ?
<obruT> austrijanke ? ima dobrih austrijanki
<rut> aha . onda cesce na penjanje ici :)
<rut> tek sad vidjeh da mi nema muffina ;(
<Mmike> sto je zimska soba?
<rut> njih 4 jedan pored drugog ko palacinke u sparetu 
<obruT> Mmike: dio planinarskog doma ili odvojeni objekt koji je stalno otvoren zimi u kojem se moze prenociti... obicno ima lezajeva i deka
<rut> muffinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Zdravo ! 
<rut> pa di si .. 
<rut> evo pitaj ako nevjerujes kako sam se zabrinuo di si 
<BotaniCar> Pic*ku ma*erinu i ponedjeljci. Dobro mi je I.Andric govorio 
<obruT> Mmike: recimo ova u dolini vrata je u biti zasebna kuca, ima dva kata, donji je otkljucan, moze 8-9 ljudi spavati na lezajevima...
<rut> hmmm 
<BotaniCar> "To je dan kada ljudi na vas najviše navaljuju, kad se poslovi javljaju sa svih strana. To je, često, dan prenagljenih zaključaka i suviše brzih odluka."
<rut> obrut .. zajebano je to 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj radis obnovu momack^C^Czavjeta ? :) 
<rut> muffin . pic*ko .. kaj ja smrdim ? .. pitam di si da te nema .. brinem .a ti meni ni dobar dan ?
<Mmike> obruT, a, grijanje i to? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa trebalo bi :D
<BotaniCar> rut: pozdravio sam sve redom! Uistinu, zasluzio si kuslec za brigu, smatrali me zbog toga gejem ili ne :* 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jest, da se i ja jednom u dve godine nadrogiram u kontroliranim ( uvjetno) uvjetima 
<obruT> Mmike: kako u kojoj, u ovoj recimo ima pec, ali nismo imali s cim zapalit :)
<rut> ee tako .. pa nek smatraju sto god . mi ne spavamo po brdima sa otvorenima vratim :)))))
<rut> obrut idete na planinarenje a nemate sibice/upaljaca ?  :P
<BotaniCar> Kakav mi je dan, i ja bi pobjeg'o na brdo :) 
<BotaniCar> Vish, fakat, otici raditi s Sljemena 
<obruT> rut: pa nitko ne pusi :) imali smo neke mokre sibice i papir koji bas i ne gori kak spada :)
 * Mmike radio sa sljemena vise puta
<Mmike> kad su u zagrebu mega-vrucine
<Mmike> tipa, tu je 34, a na sljemenu je 26
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zbog tebe sam se i sjetio toga 
<rut> obruT ee to je zato kaj nemate rambo noz !
<obruT> Mmike: onda zbrises u alpe/dolomite na 10-15 stupnjeva :)
<Mmike> ona icinga
<Mmike> to je isto k'o nagioss
<Mmike> samo ima malcice ljepse sucelje
<BotaniCar> obruT: to je rezon kao da te pitam kak to da nemas svicarski nozic , a ti mi odgovoris s "ma, prestao sam klat' ljude" :) Pa moras imati sibice ! :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: al imam svicarac :) bez njega nikud :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veli ekipa da je puno ispoliranija, ali nikad nikakve novitete ne donesu prvi ( ja neb' znao, ne trosim, samo sam gledao )
<BotaniCar> obruT: tim mi je manje jasno kak nemas sibice 
<rut> pa kaze da su bile mokre :)
<rut> sigurno nije bio orgigi svicarac
<rut> neko kinez :P
<rut> *nego
<BotaniCar> :DIako, jebo sibice, imas svicarac, imas nekakav kamen, eto iskri 
<rut> da nije bilo neke austrijanke koja pusi .. hmmm :P
<BotaniCar> igustin: kaj posel s linuxom ide tak loshe da i auto-gume prodajes ? :D
<rut> kakve gume prodaje ? di ? 
<ravilov> mozda gume vrte linux
<rut> oo skatuljica .. kako je tebi vikend prosao ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> jesi setao zenom ?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: o autima znam toliko da mogu reci da garantirano imaju prozore, sve drugo je nagadjanje ! :) 
<BotaniCar> rut: ma po FB-ku lijepi vulkanizerski orjentirane slike :) 
<SilverSpace> obrisao ubuntu one sa svih mjesta ode u ropotarnicu povijesti 
<Mmike> jos da unity ode... :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nikad ne znam kak bi bez njega :D
<ravilov> http://youtu.be/kjbTlFnr6CQ
<datase> ravilov: Title: Lady Gaga Bad Romance Four-handed guitar version / Gitar Versiyonu, Views: 5294, Rating: 100.0%
<ravilov> SilverSpace, iz protesta se prebaci na Fedoru
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nema sanse ti velim da ne znam kak bi bez unity
<ravilov> pa nisi valjda bas toliko brainwashed :p
<SilverSpace> ma Mmike se sam buni zato kaj ne zna iskoristiti blagodati unitya :)
<ravilov> onda se isto tak buni 95% svjetske populacije
<ravilov> a od ovih sto koriste valjda 80% radi za canonical :p
<SilverSpace> ma kojih 95% 
<SilverSpace> neinformiran si 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> http://mashable.com/2014/04/06/boy-breaks-microsoft-security/
<igustin> BotaniCar: :P moj korisnik i frend, preporučio bih ga kao i mnoge druge :)
<BotaniCar> igustin: pitam jer cu uskoro morati po gume. Stricek ima i ispostavu u Zg, ili je vezan uz tvoj kvart ? 
<igustin> BotaniCar: ima lanac trgovina po Istri, ali budući da uvozi ima dobre cijene pa će ti sigurno nabaviti što ti treba
<BotaniCar> igustin: bu'm detaljnije proucio, hvala 
<igustin> SilverSpace: da, vjerojatno i više od 95% :)
<igustin> ravilov: slažem se za Unity
<igustin> po mom iskustvu u praksi, Unity stavljaju uglavnom oni koji nemaju previše iskustva s Linuxom općenito, a čuli su da je Ubuntu "cool i popularan" pa ga stavljaju bez puno razmišljanja :)
<igustin> čast izuzecima
<igustin> i, na žalost, time odbiju dosta novih korisnika
<ivoks> glupost
<ivoks> vi nagadjate, a neki imaju pristup podacima
<ivoks> navike iz gnome2 nisu preseljive na unity
<ivoks> ali nisu ni na gnome3
<ivoks> kao sto nisu ni na window maker
<ivoks> kao ni na afterstep
<ivoks> itdf
<ivoks> navike iz gnome2 mozes imati samo na gnoe2
<ivoks> nista drugo ti nece biti dosbro
<ivoks> i ako ces traziti gnome2 copycat, napatiti ces se jer pravi copy ne postoji
<ivoks> i sad, mozete ici razvijati fork gnome2
<ivoks> ili mozete prihvatiti neki drugi stil
<ravilov> ne znam, xfce meni funkcionira savrseno
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<ivoks> s obzirom da sumnjam da ste sposobni razvijati fork od gnome2, koristite nesto drugo i prestanite gnjaviti
<ravilov> ivoks, ti radis za unity people, ti si biased pa se ne racunas :p
<ivoks> ravilov: super, al to nije gnome2
<SilverSpace> igustin: navika je vrazja stvar :)
<ivoks> ja ne radim za unity 'people'
<ravilov> a zasto mislis da ljudi koji ne vole unity zele bas gnome2? otkud taj podatak?
<ivoks> dapace, ljudi s kojima radim imaju razne WM-e, a neki ni ne koriste ubuntu
<ivoks> ravilov: ljudi koji se bune na unity su ljudi koji su koristili gnome2
 * ravilov nije
<ravilov> ja sam prije xfce koristio icewm
<ivoks> ravilov: ili nesto drugo, nije bitno sto
<SilverSpace> ma ravilov samo citao da to ne valja i sad i njemu ne valja
<ravilov> znaci gnome2 ti je generalni termin za "sve sto nije unity"? :p
<ivoks> icewm je bio pokusaj kopije win95 sucelja, kao sto danas ima hrpa drugih gnome2-kopija
<SilverSpace> kud svi turci tud i mali mujo
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ha, osobno sam isprobao
<igustin> ivoks: glupost ili ne, ja ne nagađam nego kažem što susrećem u praksi
<ivoks> ravilov: ako si koristio godinama drugo sucelje, unity ce ti biti skroz drugaciji
<igustin> ja ne mislim da je Unity loš općenito, ali meni takav GUI nije baš praktičan
<ivoks> ravilov: ali biti ce i afterstep ili windowmaker
<ravilov> e da, koristio sam i windowmaker dosta dugo
<ivoks> tko je od vas koristio windomaker kao DE?
<ravilov> ^
<ivoks> eto, gnome2 je naspram istog skroz druga prica
<ivoks> i ne mozes ih usporedjivati
<igustin> ivoks: a masa ljudi ga ima jer je to Ubuntu default, jer ne znaju da postoji drugo, misle da je "Linux" takav
<ravilov> ivoks, ne brini koristio sam ja jako raznolike WM-e, nisam tako ogranicen kako mislis :p
<ivoks> e sad... glavne zamjerke koje sam cuo za unity do sad su bile 'na gnome2/icewm/ovom/onom sam kliknuo ovdje..., a ovdje toga nema'
<ravilov> a unity mi ipak ne lezi
<ivoks> igustin: po cemu se to razlikuje od bilo koje distribucije?
<ravilov> ivoks, ma kazem, mozda ne radis za "unity people" ali si preblizak izvoru pa si biased
<ivoks> igustin: po cemu je to drugacije od susea? ili redhata?
<Mmike> ivoks, ali
<ravilov> ivoks, pa sam si rekao, po tome sto je unity radikalno drugaciji, ostali imaju "tradicionalnija" sucelja
<Mmike> ivoks, navike iz gnome2 imas i na KDEu :)
<Mmike> a bogme i na xfceu
<Mmike> a i na hrpi drugih :)
<BotaniCar> o kakvom biasu vi pricate kad je argumentacija na nivou "nije mi sjelo" :) 
<igustin> ivoks: po ničemu za nas, ali ne treba smatrati da je Unity super i masovno korišten jer je takav kakav je, već zato što je default u najpopularnijoj distri
<ravilov> Mmike, i na svim ostalim WM-ima/DE-ima koji koriste tradicionalnu desktop paradigmu
<Mmike> windowmaker nije DE :)
<ravilov> kako nije :)
<Mmike> windowmaker je - window manager
<Mmike> a mislmi
<Mmike> i ratpoison je onda DE :)
<ravilov> no dobro, nije full DE
<ravilov> ali ima svoj toolkit i svoju filozofiju
<ravilov> nije samo WM
<Mmike> tjesi se ti, tjesi, al' to je samo WM :)
 * Mmike koristio wm dugo dugo
<Mmike> pa onda enlightenment :)
 * ravilov isto, kao sto vec rekoh
<Mmike> i onda konacno na ubuntuu gnome2
<Mmike> sad koristim mate i nelos je skroz
<igustin> ivoks: smatrao ti to glupošću ili ne, ali gotovo svi Unity korisnici su se makli s njega kad sam im pokazao da postoje i drugi DE/WM
<ravilov> ja sam koristio E samo toliko da vidim da je saren i animiran... i largely nepodrzan :/
<ivoks> igustin: a distra je najpopularnija jer je, najlosija ili sto?
<igustin> Mmike: ++ :hi5:
<Mmike> ivoks, najrazvikanija
<igustin> ++
<ravilov> ivoks, distra nije najpopularnija zbog unityja, to je sigurno
<Mmike> bila najpopularnija
<igustin> ++
<Mmike> ljudi se navikli
<Mmike> i sad eto, nemaju izbora, intaliraju ubuntu dobiju unity
<Mmike> i onda eto
<ivoks> nemaju izbora?
<Mmike> k'o sto win8 ima metro
<ravilov> actually, po svemu sudeci unity je zapravo "mrlja" na popularnosti
<Mmike> i nema izbora
<Mmike> pa, nemaju
<ivoks> ne mozes instalirati nista drugo kraj unitya?
<Mmike> nisu tehnicki dovoljno pismeni da bi imali izbora
<Mmike> da, mozes, naravno
<Mmike> mosh i skompajlirat
<ravilov> ivoks, ljudi ne znaju, to je cijela kvaka
<Mmike> al' 'stefica iz urudjbenog' to nece napraviti
<Mmike> jer nema pojma kako
<ivoks> pa ima svoju IT sluzbu koja ce joj to valjda napraviti
<Mmike> koristiti ce unity, njugrati mozda da ne valja, a'l ce se priviknuti jer 'to je sad tako'
<igustin> ++
<ravilov> ivoks, prekomplicirano, radije ce ostat na tome sto ima i mucit se
<Mmike> jasta, IT sluzba :)
<ivoks> ne znam, meni osobno je doslo 300 korisnika i trazilo da se stavi unity umjesto gnome2
<ivoks> ok, 300+
<ivoks> mozda ih je bilo i 500
<Mmike> bum-tras
<ravilov> a svi fanboy-evi? :)
<Mmike> ja ti ne vjerujem :)
<ivoks> i to stefica-klass ljudi
<ivoks> u HR
<ivoks> nema veze s canonicalom
<Mmike> aj me uputi na bar njih 20-30
<Mmike> od tih 300+
<SilverSpace> svi moji koji su prosli na ubuntu odusevljeni su sa unity 
<ivoks> to je jedna firma u kojoj su zaposlenici to tako trazili
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si ivoksov placenik, suti :)
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno jer ne znaju za nista drugo
<Mmike> ivoks, tesko mi je u to povjerovat
<Mmike> mozda je IT tako odlucio
<Mmike> pa je trebalo staviti na 300+ racunala
<ivoks> nemaju IT :)
<Mmike> al' da je bas SVAKOM od tih 300 unity bolji - no fuckin way
<ravilov> SilverSpace, onda je lako bit odusevljen... "vidi, ima sucelje! zaljubljen sam!" :p
<ivoks> zato i jesu angazirali drugu firmu :)
<ivoks> pa vjerojatno nije svakom
<ivoks> ali dosli su s tim zahtjevom
<Mmike> ma, tko je dosoa?
<Mmike> dosao?
<ivoks> sigurno nisu svi ni kompovima odusevljeni
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa to je vasa argumentacija
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ali moraju ih koristiti
<Mmike> yup, tako moraju koristiti i unity
<SilverSpace> neznaju za nis drugo 
<Mmike> jer im je netko rekao da se 'to mora'
<ivoks> Mmike: poanta je, imali su izbor
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kako nasa, pa sam si rekao
<ravilov> <SilverSpace> vjerojatno jer ne znaju za nista drugo
<ivoks> vecina ili svi je odabrala unity
<ravilov> aha, *to* je nasa argumentacija
<ravilov> skuzio
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, ti mislis da su imali izbor, u stvarnosti nemas pojma sto su odabrali i sto im je nametnutno
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa kaj nije :)
<ivoks> Mmike: koristili su Gnome2
<ivoks> Mmike: godinama
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa je :)
<Mmike> da, i onda je dosao netko i rekao 'unity je bolji, sad cemo svi to'
<ivoks> Mmike: paralelno ja ne par strojeva stavljen unity
<Mmike> i svi su to
<ravilov> SilverSpace, i u pravu smo! :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: eto ti i igustin _a on isto kaze to :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ljudi su probali, tocnije, svi su probali i vecina je odlucila
<Mmike> i onda je netko dosao tebi i rekao 'mi smo odlucili'
<Mmike> joj, daj :)
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> jasno je da nisu svi odlucili :)
<Mmike> i da nisu imali izbora
<Mmike> 300+ ljudi, alo :)
<ivoks> toliko zaposlenih je preslo s gnome2 na unity, da
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ali ne svojom odlukom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nego nametenutim izborom
 * ravilov osim eto par ljudi ovdje na kanalu has yet to see someone kome se *actually* svidja unity, that is all
<ivoks> odlukom ecine, to se zove demokracija
<Mmike> nah, odluka vecine nije demokracija
<ivoks> nije nitko nametnuo, jer nema tko nametnuti, nemaju sposobnu IT sluzbu
<Mmike> al' to nema veze trenutno
<Mmike> daj mi 30 od tih 300
<Mmike> da ih pitam 
<Mmike> pa da imamo realnu sliku
<ivoks> jasno ti je da o klijentima ne mogu pricati na javnom kanalu
<Mmike> nije bitno (postujem ako ne mozes)
<Mmike> bitno je da je to jako nevjerojatno
<ivoks> slozili smo im gnome2 verziju bas zato da im ne bude preveliki skok
<Mmike> da, ali
<Mmike> dal' si ti razgovarao sa svih 300?
<ivoks> naravno da nisam
<Mmike> ili ti je netko dosao i rekao 'mi smo, eto, odlucili' ?
<ivoks> razgovarao sam s direktorom firme
<Mmike> znaci da nemas pojma u biti sto ti ljudi misle
<ivoks> koji je rekao da oni to preferiraju
<Mmike> da, i on ti je rekao sto ti je htio/morao reci 
<ravilov> ha
<ivoks> a direktor ne koristi linux, btw
<ravilov> direktor rekao
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> k'o sto je direktor rekao 'sad cemo oracle'
<Mmike> i 'mi smo odlucili'
<ravilov> to ko da nas precjednik kaze da je sve u drzavi super
<ravilov> znaci da je
<ravilov> jer je on tak rekao
<Mmike> i onda eteo oraklija kaze kako je Oracle bolji od, neznam, DB2, jer, eto,njih 500 programera je tako odlucilo 
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kako uopce mozes takvo sto koristiti kao argument? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako mislis razgovarati sa svih 300, onda se bavi psihologijom, ne IT-om
<SilverSpace> Mmike: navika je to sve samo ti to neces priznati :)
<ivoks> Mmike: gdje sam ja rekao da je X bolje od Y?
<Mmike> ne, dovoljno mi je da razgovaram sa njih 20ak da ti pokazem da nisi u pravu
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi, rekao si da je 300 ljudi odlucilo da im je bolji unity od gnome2
<ravilov> ivoks, nitko ne kaze da si trebao razgovarati sa svakim korisnikom pojedinacno, ali ne mozes onda tvrditi da oni to preferiraju jer ti je "tako receno"
<Mmike> a u biti nemas pojma sto su ti ljudi odlucili/rekli/mislili, i da li je tko odlucio za njih
<SilverSpace> netno vise voli kelj netko pak poriluk :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da se stavi unity umjesto gnome2
<ravilov> direktor je to mogao i izmislit, da je to vecina odlucila
<SilverSpace> isti kufer
<ravilov> SilverSpace, a tek kelj s porilukom... :p
<Mmike> od svih ITjevaca koje znam, a nije bas da ih znam malo, unityjem ste odusevljeni ti, ivoks, i SilverSpace :)
<Mmike> kre ga koristi i ok mu je, jer, eto, dolazi defaultno i eto
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> (sto mi je mega cudno za njega, al' ajd) :)
<Mmike> od ostalih, svi ga mrze
<ivoks> dakle, samo dva najbolje placena linuxasa :)
<ravilov> Mmike, covjek se prizenio, valjda vise nema vremena gnjavit se sitnicama :)
<Mmike> od ne it-jevaca moja sestricna je jedina koja je rekla 'ma ostavi, navilka sam se sad vec'
<ravilov> ivoks, dva najbolje placena agenta mislis :p
<Mmike> samo zato sto nije htjela dat laptop na jos jedan dan
<Mmike> al' i ona pizdi na to sto je ubitacno spor
<BotaniCar> Da dam i ja svoj obol, moja supruga koja inace ne voli nish osim 'doza , je probala unity i nije se bunila, rekla je da joj je lepi i otisla na ebay trositi moje pare ( kao sto ardi i u bolo kojem drugom invajrmentu). 
<ivoks> pa spor je, da, u 12.04 je los
<Mmike> uostalom, sto mislis zasto ubuntu vise nije top distra? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: di nije top distra? na distrowatch?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako nije
<ravilov> point is - real world statistike izgledaju prilicno jasne, unatoc ovakvim kvazi-advokatima (srecom, manjinskima)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, je, tak je i tihana rekla. I onda je nakon 2 mjeseca rekla 'aj mi makni to, popizdit cu' :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fina argumentacija s "popizdit cu", si siguran da je do unitya a ne PMSa ? :D
<ravilov> eh, ako odmah nakon DE/WM dignes browser i tamo si 99% vremena, onda te boli briga sta je ispod
<BotaniCar> No, sto sam htio reci je da ste cudni. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa naravno je to rekla kad ti to nisi znao posloziti kak spad :P
<ravilov> SilverSpace, zar se to treba slagat??
<BotaniCar> Umjesto da rantate sto linux uopce ima desktop invajrment, uz potpuno funkcionalan shell, vi rasdpravljate koji envajrment je bolji .. 
<ivoks> Mmike: ubuntu, s unityem, se u mjesec dana proda na toliko laptopa koliko se redhat, suse, i svi ostali nisu prodali svih ovih godina (laptopa, jel, ne servera)
<Mmike> ugl, sad ima mate i zadovolja je
<Mmike> ivoks, ali, to sve je irelevantno
<ivoks> naravno, relevatan je distrowatch
<Mmike> bitno je kako koristnici to dozivljavaju
<ivoks> koji je sam rekao da je irelevantan :)
<Mmike> ma kakav distrowatch :)
<Mmike> distsrowatch je relevantan za geek-ekipu
<ravilov> te statistike su relevantne jednako kao i "IE je nakoristeniji browser"... a ZASTO je tocno tako?
<Mmike> ne za 'obicne' ljude
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> i ubuntu ne targetira geek ekipu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: naravno kaj si ti svoj de ne poslozis
<ivoks> barem ne na desktopu
<Mmike> ugl, da, super, laptopi dolaze za tim instlairanim
<Mmike> zastso pretpostavljas da je to ljudima super?
<Mmike> pa ljudi kupuju windoze laptpe sa win8
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne, moj je vec poslozen :p
<Mmike> iako ih ne vole
<Mmike> i losi su im
<ivoks> pa ne pretpostavljam
<Mmike> i htjeli bi win7
<Mmike> al' neznaju/nedaimese
<ivoks> sigurno im nije svima super
<Mmike> i onda imaju win8
<Mmike> i onda eto, win8 grabi naprijed
<ivoks> mnogima je to prvi sucelje
<Mmike> ne da nij svima, vecini nije super :)
<ivoks> mnogi instaliraju piratske windowse
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> cinjenica je da je unity jedan od bitnih razloga zasto su svi OEM-i razgovarali s canonicalom
<ravilov> ivoks, slazem se da je nama "starcima" ovdje unity los jer smo navikli na nesto drugo, ali vjeruj, to ni izbliza nije jedini (pa cak ni najbitniji) razlog
<ivoks> jer vide da to moze proci
<ivoks> naime, OEM-i znaju da Gnome2 ne prolazi
<ivoks> probali su, i nije islo
<ravilov> jedino zato sto je obsoletan
<BotaniCar> Mozete se na trenutak manuti subjektivnih "mojim frendovima se unity gadi" i "ma , da imaju izbora, sigurno to ne bi vtili" ? 'el kenonikl proveo kakvo pre i post unity dployment istrazivanje da cje kaj ljudi kazu ? Takav bi bio jedini relevantni osvrt na temu 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da, u canonicalu radi 12ak ljudi koji se bave samo time
<Mmike> BotaniCar, naravno da je! Sto mislis kakvi su rezultati? :D
<Mmike> to su k'o one microsoftove studije da je Linux skuplji za imanje od windowsa, kad se sve zbroji :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znam, zato i pitam, ne cita mi se kak mlatite praznu slamu, ako je temi netko vec prisao sistematski 
<Mmike> cek, BotaniCar 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: brojka je mala, ali je veca od ukupnog broja developera nekih distribucija :)
 * BotaniCar si misli kak mu mmike ide na jajca najcesce, a ipak bi mu najrajshe kuslec dal kad ga vidi IRL :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nije, radjeno je pravo istrazivanje na nekoliko lokacija na planetu
<ivoks> gdje se ljude posjelo i dalo im se da naprave osnovne zadace
<ivoks> rezultat istrazivanja nije bio 'unity je super', vec 'treba popraviti to to i to'
<ivoks> i svi znamo za sporost; nije tajna nikakva
<ivoks> ergo, mir
<Mmike> o, da
<Mmike> to ce bit super :)
<Mmike> my point still stands = daj da pricam s 20-30 od tih 300 sto su presli na unity
<ravilov> ivoks, mislim poanta nije bila takvo laboratorijsko ispitivanje nego vise IRL - ljudi su koristili sucelje X i o njemu misle to i to, odsad koriste unity, za par mjeseci dodji i pitaj ih za zdravlje
<Mmike> pa da vidimo dal' im je fakat to tak super kak je prezentirano da je :)
<ivoks> ravilov: takvo istrazivanje je radjeno, s pravim ljudima s ceste
<ivoks> ravilov: ne imagirano sa screenshotovima
<ravilov> um, okay?
<ravilov> nisam to ni rekao
<SilverSpace> kad tad ce Mmike najveci protivnik unitya prec na njega 
<SilverSpace> ovo sad samo larma bez argumenata 
<SilverSpace> staro gunjgalo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> malo me sram
<jelly> grep ' NS ' zone.txt |grep -Ev 'NS dns2?\.iskon\.hr\.'|awk '{print $1}'|uniq|egrep -v $(egrep $(grep ' NS ' zone.txt |grep -Ev 'NS dns2?\.iskon\.hr\.'|awk '{print $1}'|uniq|sed 's/\./\\./g'|makegrep) zone.txt|grep iskon|awk '{print $1}'|uniq|sed 's/\./\\\\./g'|makegrep) > NS-ni-jedan-kod-iskona.txt 
<ravilov> jelly isto koristi unity?!?!?!
<BotaniCar> sram ga je kaj nema ni 30 pajpova u onelineru :) 
<jelly> nije ni daleko od 30 :-|
<ravilov> ali zato ima makegrep (?)
<jelly> makegrep je cool
<ivoks> SilverSpace: gle, tko nece koristiti ne mora; nije poanta navuci Mmikea ili ravilova ili igustina da predju na unity
<jelly> od hrpe rijeci ili linija napravi (a|b|c)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mene samo zanima konkretno 'to i to mi se ne svidja'
<ivoks> a ne 'unity je sranje'
<ivoks> jer fakat bi htio cuti sto ne valja
<ivoks> da je spor znamo, compiz je skoro 10 godina star koncept
<jelly> ivoks: kaj, pa do sad je sve najgore uglavnom i ispravljeno
<BotaniCar> ivoks: fakat, koaj je bila poanta kad se to krenulo razvijati ? Unique look, neka nevidjena funkcionalnost ? Mislim, to je vjerojatno kostalo neke novce, kak to da su uopce poceli s Unityem ? 
<ivoks> i wayland nije istao u istom smjeru, pa se radi mir; to ce rijesiti sporost
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije bilo poante, mislili su da je UI jednostavno razviti
<ivoks> BotaniCar: OEM-i su se smijali na gnome 2
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisu htjeli prodavati laptope s gnome2 jer su probali vec i imali visoki postotak vracenih uredjaja
<ivoks> BotaniCar: za razliku od unitya, gdje to nemaju
<ravilov> ivoks, meni osobno se ne svidja cijela kompletna filozofija ali svjestan sam da je to jer sam navikao na drugacije, sad zasto se ostalima ne svidja ne znam, znam samo da su oni kojima se unity actually svidja u DEBELOJ manjini
<ivoks> BotaniCar: i cak imaju sve vise modela na trzistu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: thx
 * BotaniCar ostaje indiferentan prema suceljima
<ivoks> jelly: pa mene zanima sto ne valja; u 12.04 je bio los, da
<ivoks> u 13.10 je mislim bio najgori :)
<ravilov> jelly, po cemu je makegrep -> (a|b|c) drugaciji od grep -F?
<ivoks> al opet, vecinom su problemi bili zbog compiza, nego li zbog samog unitya
<jelly> ravilov: ne znam, sto radi -F?
<ravilov> jelly,
<ravilov>        -F, --fixed-strings
<ravilov>               Interpret PATTERN as a list of fixed strings, separated by newlines, any of which is to be matched.  (-F is specified by POSIX.)
<ravilov> ivoks, cek malo, u 12.04 je bio los, u 13.10 je jos gori... wtf??
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mislis da ce mir rijesiti sporost
<ravilov> kad je onda dobar?
<jelly> ravilov: zanimljivo, za to nisam znao
<SilverSpace> uostalom meni nije sporo na dobrom racunalu 
<ivoks> ravilov: da, u 13.10 je meni bio najgori
<ravilov> sta moram bit na najzadnjijoj alphi da bi to bilo upotrebljivo?
<ivoks> ravilov: zbog jednog buga koji me mucio
<ivoks> ravilov: ali opcenito je bio korak naprijed
<ivoks> ravilov: meni osobno je bio najgori
<ravilov> koji je bio bug?
<ivoks> kod alt tab switchanja cesto sam znao prebaciti na desktop focus
<ravilov> uf
<ravilov> eto
<Mmike> ivoks, kak to da gnome2/gnome3/mate/cinamon/kde/xfce i ini nisu spori? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne koriste compiz
<ravilov> ne razumijem zasto bi uopce ikad htio desktop gledati kao "yet another task/process"
<Mmike> bogme koriste
<Mmike> ok, kde ne koristi
<ivoks> compiz ne
<Mmike> al' ja na mateu imam compiz
<ravilov> xfce koristi compositioning, ali ne vjerujem da je compiz
<ravilov> actually skoro pa siguran sam da nije
<ivoks> gnome3 ima svoj
<ivoks> kde ima svoj
<ivoks> gnome2 nikad nije imao nista
<ivoks> mate i cinamon - ne znam
<ravilov> svi se oni oslanjanju na compositioning podrsku u Xorg, neki koriste compiz kao middleman a neki ne
<jelly> ravilov: xfceov native je onaj xrender compositing koji je softverski i grozno spor.  Moze se koristiti compton umjesto toga
<jelly> ima dvije vrste compositinga u Xima
<ravilov> jelly, ne bih znao, znam samo da otkad koristim xfce (dakle od 2011) koristim i compositioning u xfce i nikad, bas NIKAD, mi nije bio spor
<ravilov> koristio prvo na thinkpad T60, sad na X230
<ravilov> T60 -> ATi, X230 -> intel
<ivoks> ja imam x200s i koristim unity
<jelly> ravilov: to samo znaci da nikad nisi usporedio crtanje i povlacenje prozora sa i bez ukljucenog compositora
<ivoks> to je 5-6 godina stara intel grafika
<BotaniCar> Znate, da imate graficku karticu sposobnu majnati kriptonovce, imali bi karticu na kojoj ni unity nije spor ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: tako nesto
<BotaniCar> as always, ranta ekipa skrta azurirati hardver </troll>
<BotaniCar> i , mmike, on ranta jer moze 
<ravilov> jelly, to samo znaci da mi u praksi povlacenje prozora ide toliko glatko da nikad nisam imao zelju isprobati bez :)
<Mmike> ja imam T520
<jelly> inace, KDE4 moze koristiti obje vrste compositinga, ili raditi skroz bez, i tu se dobro vidi razlika 
<Mmike> 8 gigi rama, nvidija quadro nesto, i7
<Mmike> i Unity se teli k'o mrtva macka
<Mmike> (al to mi nije toliki problem koliko je usabily-not)
<Mmike> a mate leti, al' ono - fakin leti :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a jel se teli na mintalici ? :) 
<Mmike> jos kad SSD uturim...eeee
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tamo nemam xe :)
<Mmike> tj, imam
<Mmike> al' onak
<ravilov> Mmike, uselessity? :p
<Mmike> na ruke se pokrecu :)
<jelly> ravilov: jel uopce imas prozirne elemente sucelja da ti compositing icem sluzi, ili samo stoji ukljucen?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa zavrti samo da dokazes da bolja kurbla brze vrti ! :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9rRMMkGXYVE
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Krankšvester - Ružne Ribe Jebu Se Ko Zmajevi, Views: 83303, Rating: 97.08333%
<ravilov> jelly, imam sjenu oko svakog prozora :) kad se preklapaju imam prozirnost
 * Mmike ceka 14.04
<jelly> e, to
<Mmike> i onda ce stavit novi mint
<Mmike> i onda ga nece apgrejdad 5 godina
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> moram ic sad
<Mmike> dete oce paznju
<ravilov> mogu i bilo koji prozor stavit da je poluproziran ali to u principu ne koristim
<ravilov> Mmike, daj detetu unity i bude sretan :p
<Mmike> ravilov, nemoj se ljutiti, ali
<Mmike> ti imas 1280x768 rezoluciju
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> nekak 
<ravilov> 1366!
<Mmike> kak da ti velim :)
<jelly> ravilov: ne prozore, al zgodno je za panele ponekad
<ravilov> jelly, e da, taskbar mi je na 95% opacity :)
<ravilov> isto i titlebarovo
<jelly> na 1680x1050, ili na dva ekrana, se bolje vidi dal je nesto sporo
<jelly> na 1280x800 je i masina iz 2005. bila ok :-)
<ravilov> kopcao sam ja i vanjske monitore, jos uvijek ne vidim sporost
<ivoks> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1)
<ivoks> to imam na desktopu
<ivoks> nvidia, non-free driver
<ravilov> so?
<ivoks> radi isto kao i unity na intel grafici
<ravilov> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
<jelly> ivoks: pa da, to je entry level kartica za 300kn
<ivoks> jelly: nitko nije rekao da nije
<Mmike> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000]
<Mmike> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] (rev a1)
<jelly> za compiz i dekodirati jedan film je sasvim ok
<Mmike> GTX580 - to je, onak, jako fina grafika
<ivoks> jelly: igram i igrice :)
<Mmike> i unity se teli :)
<ivoks> jelly: unutar unitya :D
<Mmike> PLUS, ne radi mi rfactor pod tim :)
<Mmike> a pod KDEom radi :D
<jelly> ivoks: igram i ja na GT220 al se ne hvalim da to radi dobro
<BotaniCar> evo ga ! Dosli smo do root_cause-a ! 
<ivoks> Mmike: sto ti je dokaz da kde ne koristi compiz
<BotaniCar> ne radi R-factor ! 
<jelly> pa i ne koristi, oni imaju svoj compositor (koji radi iste stvari...)
<ivoks> je, ali u compizu to ne radi
<ivoks> vec sam to s njim debugirao jednom, prije godinu-dvije :)
<jelly> to samo govori da je djubre neodrzavano
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> compiz je govno
<jelly> zato imam doma compton ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly ovisnik o hip hopu, htio bi Campton i doma ! 
<ravilov> jelly, znaci compton je neki nadostuk koji xfce zna koristit? i bolji je od built-ina?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33jyoyJNa2c ?
<datase> jelly: Title: Straight Outta Compton-N.W.A, Views: 511502, Rating: 96.7793%
<jelly> ravilov: da
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> nema ga medju paketima
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> moja prognoza je da ce mir failatai
<Mmike> jer ga nitko nece htjeti podrzavati
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> i onda ce se odustati od unityja 
<Mmike> 'jer je spor'
<jelly> Mmike: jes ti prognoza
<ravilov> jelly, jel ima to u paketima?
<ivoks> dva telefona koja izlaze na trziste za mjesec dana te opovrgavaju :)
<jelly> unity ce radit i na waylandu
<jelly> ravilov: da
<ravilov> pa zasto onda ja nemam? :/
<Mmike> i u biti nitko nece reci da je unity propao zato sto je usability upitan, nego zato sto, eto, svijet nije bio spreman :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zivi bili pa vidli :)
<jelly> ravilov: <judd> Package: compton on i386 -- jessie: 0.1~beta2-1; sid: 0.1~beta2-1
<Mmike> oso :)
<ravilov> jelly, a za ubuntu? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vidim ja da se ti nisi nikad nasao u situaciji da si neshvacen jer si ispred svog vremena :) 
<jelly> ravilov: eh, ko to koristi
<ravilov> i ja se pitam
<ivoks>   Kandidat:    0.1~beta2-1
<jelly> ravilov: a gle, ak je u testingu, bit ce i u 14.04 u multiverse
<ivoks>         500 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<jelly> universe, no
<ravilov> to sam si nekak i mislio, da moram imati neku ludjacku alphu
<ravilov> sto nemam
<ravilov> nit mislim imat
<ravilov> 13.10
<ravilov> i gotovo
<jelly> backportaj, to je mali program
<ivoks> pa verzija je 0.1~beta2 :)
<ivoks> nije ni RC od 0.1 jos
<ravilov> ivoks, za trenutak pomislih da je 500 vraceni HTTP code :)
<ivoks> ne, to je pin
<ravilov> znam
<jelly> lokalizirani apt /o\
<ivoks> lokalizirani libc
<ravilov> ali kad se nadje pokraj http://, izgleda ko linija iz apache loga
<ivoks> idem radit
<jelly> apt-novci pokaži compton
<ravilov> "apt" nije dobro prevedeno
<ravilov> pogodni-novci
<jelly> pogodna-gotovina, sorry
<Mmike> http://mathias-kettner.com/checkmk.html
<Mmike> netko probao?
<jelly> sto je to?
<ravilov> Mmike, jos se igras monitoring sustavima :)
<ravilov> najbolji su mi ti svabe koji ali bas moraju ugradit svoje ime ili inicijale u ime projekta
<igustin> ...što s Fincem Linusom nije slučaj :)
<ravilov> linux nije njegovo ime ni inicijali, osim toga on osobno je bio protiv toga :)
<ivoks> jelly: cache != cash
<ravilov> pogodno-skladiste ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja
<Mmike> BotaniCar, i?
<Mmike> ravilov, trazim neki klikabilno-jednostavan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moj deployment je tak mali da nisam vidio nikakav dobitak, radi. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' mosh klik-klik i dodat novi host/servis, ili moras drljat po konfi?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa odklikat sam mogao i u nagiosu, ima config-frontendova. Ja sve drljam :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, zelis klikabilno sucelje za konfiguraciju...?
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e6od570Qqo
<datase> ivoks: Title: Sandra Dabo - Duge Noge, Views: 69401, Rating: 62.393164%
<ravilov> ivoks, ja mislio da si otisao radit, sta tocno radit? :p
<ravilov> ili bolje da ne znam
<ivoks> horor
<ravilov> ivoks, ako ovime maltretiras korisnike onda se ne cudim da te traze unity, manje od dva zla
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa i nisi bas
<Mmike> ravilov, ne, znas kaj mi treba - kklikabilno sucelje :)
<ivoks> "Sandra je zakon ni brige ni pameti."
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nisam mogao odklikati ( http://www.nagios.org/projects/nagiosconfigtools ) ? 
<ivoks> ak volis klikati, a ocito volis, onda da, unity nije za tebe :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: postoji mogucnost da nekaj nisam mogao, ali mi nije trebalo, zato pitam. 
<BotaniCar> Veli shefica da bu'm dobil uskrsnjicu .. koji kua je to, koliko da ocekujem , i zakaj mi to daje ? :) 
<rut> dobro si obavljal posao 
<rut> !
<BotaniCar> Mora da je to ! :) 
<rut> 100% !
<ivoks> zmirka!
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jesi actually probao ista od toga?
<Mmike> http://demo.nagiosql.org/nagiosql_en/admin/hosts.php
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> $ARG_1$ i ine bestije
<Mmike> uz to sto se ne apdejta automacki
<Mmike> neg moras ti sam
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> no good
<ravilov> I don't need nobody
<ivoks> "Gazzetta delo sport" objavila je da Schumacher ima ohrabrujuće kontakte očima sa članovima obitelji, dok "Bild" piše da šampion reagira na glasove.
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako ih imas namjeru testirati sve, pocni s onima koji na nagios exchangetu imaju tag "popular", ja sam s svojim izucavanjem teme stao kod nconf-a jer mi nije trebalo bolje. 
<BotaniCar|2> Rekla mi shefica da testiram unos atributa u aplikaciju, ja se zabunio i poceo unositi kalorije ( stvar cije atribute trebam unijeti je kutija Domacica keksa) .. 
<obruT> igustin!
<igustin> obruT: koji ti je? :)
<ravilov> lijevi
<obruT> igustin: vjerojatno vec znas, ali svejedno... upao mi u ruke casopis "infotrend", ima poseban prilog "otvereni kod za e-government"... napisali Rajacic i Zimmer
<jelly> infotrend... to jos postoji?
<obruT> jelly: to sam se i ja pitao kad sam iskopao primjerak iz torbe koju sam dobio :)
<igustin> obruT: :)
<igustin> obruT: btw, taj broj je već dostupan i kao free PDF http://www.infotrend.hr/files/pdf/casopis/2014/194/InfoTrend-194.pdf
<ivoks> http://kotaku.com/a-game-youd-go-to-the-ends-of-the-earth-to-play-1477461390/all
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOtwq5eqeuA
<datase> ravilov: Title: KryoFlux - High Definition Flux Sampler for USB, Views: 13922, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> za godinu dana cemo imati dors/clus/oscu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> igustin: preimenujte konfu :)
<jelly> DCO?
<jelly> OCD?
<ivoks> OSH
<ivoks> HOS :D
<jelly> mogu li nekako... linkove na jubito sa irca nagovoriti da se otvore na android mobitelu umjesto u burazeru?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> jelly, kad kliknes na njih, ili automacki?
<ivoks> jelly: mozes
<jelly> Mmike: kad kliknem
<Mmike> weshmashian, zdravo, drug :) kakoe?
<ivoks> otvoriti ce ih uvijek u browseru, ali onda ce prebaciti na youtube app
<Mmike> jelly, a koji irc client?
<Mmike> ivoks, al' ne irca s mobitela on
<weshmashian> Mmike: u prvih sat i pol na poslu htio sam pociniti ubojstvo samo 4 puta, ovo je jos dobar ponedjeljak :)
<jelly> Mmike: da je automatski mogao bi me nonstop spamat
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj je ponedjeljak danas?
<Mmike> meni svaki dan ponedjeljak :/
<weshmashian> Mmike: svaki dan je ponedjeljak!
<weshmashian> nu
<weshmashian> to
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Mmike: xchat ili hexchat.  Mogu definirati naredbu za pozvati, ali ne znam _koju_ :-)
<Mmike> jelly, hm
<jelly> weshmashian: bar je ubojstvo, nisi depresivan...
<Mmike> jelly, reko bi da ti je lakse instalirati androirc neki i onda njemu msgnit da otvori... 
<Mmike> jer dvojim da ce bit jednostavno sshjat se na mobitel i tako to...
<jelly> nema sanse da vas citam s tog malog djubreta
<weshmashian> jelly: davno shvatih da nema smisla samoseubit zbog pizdarija koji drugi naprave :)
<jelly> ae!
<Mmike> jelly, nene, androirc je samo za tebe, da ti otvori link na mobitelu :)
<weshmashian> why would you want to do that?
<jelly> Mmike: ne zelim klikati po mobitelu
<jelly> samo da se tamo otvori i svira
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> ne klikas 
<jelly> alternativno, sound output sa PC-ja pustat na mobitelu
<jelly> good enough
<Mmike> xchat slozis tako da kad prepozna http:/jubito/pimpek da ti msgne tvoj androic klijent koji ce onda reagirati na taj msg
<Mmike> i otvoriti url ili sto vec
<jelly> Mmike: al necu _svaki_ link da se otvori
<Mmike> pa ok
<Mmike> ti mu msgni link :)
<Mmike> ili kad kliknes, onda... 
<jelly> a, to bi islo
<Mmike> e, a ovo za 'pustat na mobu'
<jelly> nisi ti ni tako blesav
<Mmike> brijem da mobitel mosh natjerat da se ponasa kao bluetooth slusalica
<Mmike> ili zvucnik
<jelly> nemam blutut kurac za dekstop pri ruci
<Mmike> e jebemu
<Mmike> samo problemi :D
<Mmike> ja bi iso ovak s ircom
<jelly> imam ga _negdje_ :-)
<jelly> ali je premali 
<Mmike> doduse, kako ces androirc natjerati da otvori URL, to nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> nit znam koliko je komplikovano
<jelly> mozda preko bubble upnp pustit video, to ima neki RPC
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> prodajem graficku za mintanje
<Mmike> ne isplati se vise
<jelly> jedino sto mi na poslu mobitel nije u istom segmentu kao desktop, al to se rijesi vlastitim vpnom
<jelly> Mmike: jel dobra za transkodiranje h264 mozda?
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> R9 280X
<Mmike> brb
<ivoks> jel netko koristio omapi?
<ivoks> za dhcp
<ravilov> jelly, cestitam, bogme si ga dobro zakomplicirao, a i predlozena rjesenja nisu nista manje komplicirana
<ravilov> a to sve samo da ne bi klikao/tapao po mobitelu
<ravilov> svasta
<ravilov> jelly, ako imas slozen adb i mobitel spojen usb-om, vjerojatno se moze puno lakse sredit
<jelly> nazalost mobitel je na punjacu, pa nemre i usb u isto vrijeme
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kaj te zena stisla za pare, ili ti je kakva ovrha dosla ? sad treba mintat', dok svi odustaju ! :) 
<ravilov> jelly, onda zalim, ali fakat si prekompliciran
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mobitel ne mozes spojiti na datakabl da se puni ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: onda se ne puni sa 1A nego 0.5 ili koliko ide
<ravilov> actually
<ravilov> 0.5A je sasvim dovoljno za punjenje
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ionak neides iz firme 8h ( ok, 4h ako racunamo da za gablec nosis mob) , ima vremena da ga nadamfas
<ravilov> na usb ti se moze puniti sporije jedino ako vuce manje od 0.5A
<jelly> puni se puno sporije.
<ravilov> a to se desi ako nemas dobro slozene drivere
<ravilov> usb po defaultu za unclaimed uredjaje spusti napon
<ravilov> er, struju
<jelly> svejedno, nikad ne da 1A kao pravi punjac
<ravilov> ne, iz usb-a nikad neces dobiti 1A jer je to fizicki nemoguce
<ravilov> ali
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: pitanje je da li je to bitno, upotrebljivo ce ti ga pripuniti do gableca. 
<ravilov> NE TREBA ti 1A za punjenje
<ravilov> sumnjam da je mobitel u stanju povuci toliku struju
<ravilov> odnosno, nije stvar u snazi punjaca nego u manipulaciji USB-om od strane OS-a
<ravilov> 1A+ je potrebno jedino za tablete
<jelly> za tablete imam 2A
<ravilov> rekoh 1A+
<ravilov> anyway
<ravilov> sorry ali abnormalno si kompliciran :p
<jelly> dobro, kako bi adb-om pokrenuo jubito link?
<ravilov> pa odustajem
<jelly> za sad cu slusati radio do se ne napuni..
<ravilov> jelly, am start -a android.intent.action.VIEW -d 'http://www.youtub
<datase> ravilov: Title: ZOMBIES | Hola Soy German, Views: 13823880, Rating: 98.50662%
<ravilov> o bemliti paste
<ravilov> jelly, adb shell am start -a android.intent.action.VIEW -d 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soo4f6e1zCs'
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne isplati se
<jelly> datase: kaj ti velis o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soo4f6e1zCs
<datase> jelly: Title: The Scientific Hangover Cure, Views: 1993195, Rating: 98.796272%
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, diff je 6k, s mojom karticom to je neisplativo
<ravilov> pa neces valjda gledat, to je za primjer
<Mmike> osim ak nemas negdje di mogu metnit stroj a da ne placam struju :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne isplati se sad prodavati coine, da. Ali ako rasprodajes assete, mora da si zbog neceg zakljucio da ce tako i ostati. Zasto si tako zakljucio ? 
<ravilov> Mmike, profi mineri su vec prije godinu-dvije zakljucili da se ne isplati :)
<jelly> necu, cijela poanta je da necu gledat bilo sto :-)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne isplati se
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, necu prodat coine koje imam
<Mmike> al' cu prodat mintalicu
<Mmike> jer se ne isplati mintat
<jelly> Mmike: -> ##bitkojn
<jelly> <g>
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne isplati se sad, ja te pitam zasto si zakljucio da je sad vrijeme prodati presu za stampanje novca ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kaj cu s njom?
<BotaniCar|2> i, da, ##bitkojn
<Mmike> diff nece siguno padat
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mintati uz gubitak 
<ravilov> zivot vise nema smisla
<Mmike> da, neda mi se to
<ravilov> prodat sve
<Mmike> oce tko kupit R9 280X? :)
<obruT> ravilov: zar je dotle doslo ?
<jelly> Mmike: 300kn?
<ravilov> i kucu i zenu i djecu i obruT-a
<Mmike> jelly, u jedno 10 obroka, moze :)
<jelly> Mmike: 30kn/mj, 10 mjeseci?
<ravilov> 300 kn u 10 obroka? sto da ne
<Mmike> saljidvzijo :)
<obruT> ravilov: za mene ne bi dobio neke pare :) steta prodavat, mozes probat poklonit eventualno :)
<ravilov> obruT, smotat i pripalit :p
<Mmike> smotat!
<Mmike> pripalit!
 * BotaniCar|2 ode jednu pred-smotanu pripalit'
<BotaniCar|2> MSov ofiz 2013 je nekaj najsporije kaj postoji .. toliko je bloatan da mu treba po 2-3 sekunde da pocne skrolati stranice na dokumentu od 70 stranica :) 
<jelly> sta je falilo 2003
<BotaniCar|2> Mi smo u partnerskom programu. To je fin nacin za napisati da nam softver daju za sitnu paru, ali uvijek moramo koristiti najnoviju verziju. 
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaPh7AQk5xw&feature=kp
<datase> rut: Title: Bolesna Braca - Vjetrovi, Views: 170094, Rating: 98.914728%
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kak dugo vi cuvate logove mail servera ? I, kaj logirate uopce ? Sorry ak pitam nekaj kaj se ne pita, ali muku mucim s svojim serverom, generira vise logova od blogera koji je napokon nekamo izasao iz kuce pa ide to opisati cijelom internetu 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: 12 mjeseci, sve
<jelly> (debug je iskljucen)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: zakonska obveza je negdje u igri
<jelly> /dev/mapper/vg0-logs 2630325056 2414890028 189128428  93% /mnt/maillogs
<BotaniCar|2> pi**mater, treba mi jos jedan storidz za to .. regulativa se odnosi samo na ISPove, ili i svaki self-hoster mora ? 
<jelly> samo ISPjeve brijem
<BotaniCar|2> *phew*
 * BotaniCar|2 sreze logging na zadnja 2 tjedna i bok
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: gle, ak ti nije pokucala SOA na vrata, i ak ti korisnicka ne trazi nista starije...
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne kuca mi nitko na vrata, ali moram malo reda napraviti. Cinilo mi se u redu vidjeti kak to ISPovi hendlaju, pa skalirati na svoj nivo
<jelly> nemoj ak ne moras :-)
<rut> ugasi logging . sto ce ti to :)
<jelly> (al da je zgodno imati log server i neki splunk ili nesto za pretrazivanje, je...)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: Zakaj, ako mi se sutra desi da kompanija eksplodira (mislim na ekspanziju, ne bombe) , imati cu sustav koji je spreman na to, a ne da moram re-standardizirati :) Uz to, log manageri su mi lifesaver kad sefica doleti uz urlik "mail od Dr.NekiNesto mi nije dosao vec sat i po, istrazi" :) 
<ivoks> timed out while sending MAIL FROM
<ivoks> mrzim ovakve mail servere
<ivoks> ili reci da neces primiti mail ili suti i primi
<ivoks> a ne prestat pricat
<rut> muffin da si dobro obavio posao nebi vikala 
<jelly> ivoks: to je bolje nego kad pukne nakon . pa ne znas jel poslano ili ne
<ivoks> jelly: dobro, to bi bio vrhunac idiotizma :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: ha ? :D
<rut> mufin .. ma nista :)
<jelly> ivoks: imam timed out after DATA... korisnik veli da mu je poslalo, moj server veli da nije dobio . nego samo komad bodyja... jebga
<ivoks> jelly: cini se da ovi biseri blokiraju hrvatski adresni prostor
<jelly> i ja bi da smijem :-D
<ivoks> jelly: jel se mozes telnetirati na mail.gf.unsa.ba 25?
<BotaniCar|2> ja mogu :) 
<rut> 220 linhost3.utic.net.ba ESMTP Sendmail Secure/Rabid; Mon, 7 Apr 2014 15:32:48 +0200
<jelly> ivoks: da, radi EHLO
<ivoks> hm, ok
<BotaniCar|2> Kako je samo pristojan, veli "pleased to meet you" :) 
<jelly> rezolva se kao 195.130.35.116
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: to je prakticki dio protokola!
<ivoks> nakon RCPT TO ne dobijem nista
<jelly> saljes swaksom ili cime?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: moji bezobrazni serveri znaju napisati i "reci kaj oces" :) 
<ravilov> ivoks, ja mislio da se na tvoje servere mogu na 25 spajati samo iz microsofta :)
<ivoks> jelly: telnetom
<ivoks> RCPT TO: postmaster@gf.unsa.ba
<ivoks>  
<ivoks> dakle... RFC, RFC!
<BotaniCar|2> there is no such account ? :D
<jelly> ivoks: a < > smo zaboravili?
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2142.txt
<ivoks> jelly: MAIL FROM: ante@init.hr
<ivoks> 250 2.1.0 ante@init.hr... Sender ok
<jelly> nije da ima razlike, stoji i  -> RCPT TO:<postmaster@gf.unsa.ba>
<ivoks> RCPT TO: <postmaster@gf.unsa.ba>
<ivoks>  
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: znam ja dobro i o cem pricas, i zakaj :) 
<rut> potvrdujem ovo sto ivoks pise :)
<ivoks> mulci
<jelly> ivoks: swaks -t postmaster@gf.unsa.ba -f ante@init.hr # za lijene
<BotaniCar|2> rut: ne uvlaci mu se u gujscu ! :) "potvrdjujem da mu je tvrd,a  gibak" :) 
<rut> hahahha
<rut> jesi k*** 
<rut> ne uvlacim se ja .. samo kazem da bloka na rcpt to
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<ivoks> jelly: tnx
<ivoks> brijem da im je nesto potrgano
<ivoks> iako, vidjao sam ovo vec jednom kod neispravno podesenog BSD firewalla
<jelly> ak ne kazes kamo, sam ide na MX
<ivoks> lik je copy-pasteao linije, ali nije pazio na wrap
<ivoks> pa je izpejstao nepotpunu naredbu :)
<ivoks> i naizgled je radilo
<jelly> a sintaksa prosla?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to je bilo prije 4 godine
<jelly> shit happens
<ivoks> navodno prolazi s googla
<ravilov> google is magic
<rut> ravilov sreco .. pa zar si ti ljut nesto na mene ?
<jelly> vozdra hbogner s onoga sveta
<hbogner> mnjkshfdjksg
<hbogner> grrrrr
<hbogner> danas grizem
<hbogner> a picka mu materija sad i dyndns komplet gasi free dio
<BotaniCar|2> kaj kaj ? 
<hbogner> sta mi jos danas moze pici na krivo
<hbogner> That is why with mixed emotions we are notifying you that in 30 days, we will be ending our free hostname program.
<jelly> hbogner: za koliko ti masina treba dyndns?
<BotaniCar|2> ja neki dan produzio (besplatni) dyndns, kaj i kad gase ? 
<jelly> meni namecheap daje dzaba to uz domenu, a cini mi se mutno da daju i bez da ista kupis od njih
<hbogner> jelly, za 2, moja kucna i moja na poslu
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, provjeri mail
<jelly> ak mozes pingat gw2.kladdkaka.org znaci da radi
<hbogner> ako nije stiglo stici ce
<jelly> hbogner: jel ti odgovara nazivna domena? :-)
<hbogner> radi
<hbogner> jelly, e samo kaj ruteri an koje sam to postavio nude samo dyndns
<jelly> ah
<jelly> openwrt podrzava ovo, za druge ne znam
<ravilov> sta nema danas hrpa free dyndns-ova za birat?
<jelly> pojma
<hbogner> jelly, bnet uredjaji, jedan sisco, drugi thompson
<ivoks> SABO PODNIO OSTAVKU 'Ovo nije priznanje krivnje već moralni čin'
<ivoks> svasta kod nas prolazi; opet ce dobiti izbore :)
<hbogner> neznam za onaj na poslu sta podrzava, to cu znati tek kad se vratim u rh
<ivoks> hbogner: koji nered radim po dubravi, si vidio :)
<hbogner> ivoks, bas idem pogledat
<jelly> hbogner: mislim, nije protokol neka komplikacija, vecina tih dyndnsova ima GET request i vozi
<ivoks> trnava, resnik, culinec, poljanice, trnovcica
<ivoks> veceras to spajam u polje :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ima ovih dana kaj bolje ( a da je i dalje besplatno) za tel. centralu od asterixa ?
<hbogner> ivoks, i kako ti se cini sad nakon par dana?
<ivoks> hbogner: satrali me u sibeniku
<ivoks> pokusao sam, ali unistili su mi sve
<ivoks> prejaki su dole
<ivoks> moramo skupiti ekipu i otici pomoci plavima
<ivoks> natrpat auto za vikend i razvalit to dole
<hbogner> ivoks, u sibeniku su jaki zeleni, ja sam imao po biogradu i zadru svoje portale, ali su pali
<ivoks> pa ono, razvukli su polje od zadra do trilja
<ivoks> od supetra do salia
<hbogner> jelly, znam da nije komplikacija, ali ima u sebi definirano ruter od telekoma na koji se moze spajat
<ravilov> kako vi opako imate viska vremena...
<hbogner> ivoks, pogledaj g+ grupu i njihove izlete :D
<ivoks> vidio sam izlet avionom na aljasku
<hbogner> isli su za rieejeku i krk turisticki
<ivoks> kapa dole, iako su zeleni
<jelly> prokleti resistance
<hbogner> ma nase pogledaj, oni gore sjevernjaci po rusij, skandinaviji i kanadi su druga prica, njima je do wc-a sjest u auto i 50km
<ivoks> hbogner: ja sam uzeo par portala u sibeniku, ali su me zgazili cim sam otisao
<ivoks> ima plavih u splitu dosta, treba se s njima udruziti i napast sibenik
<ivoks> onak, 10ak ljudi bi bilo dosta
<ivoks> blokirali su pol dalmacije
<hbogner> ivoks, dosta je par l8 igraca
<hbogner> ja u par minuta srusim hrpu toga
<hbogner> ali oni ce opet zauzeti ako nema lokalnih
<ivoks> bit cu ja lokalni nekoliko mjeseci
<hbogner> polako, prvo hack, linkove, polja...
<ivoks> budem postavio line izmedju benkovca i murtera, pa da ih vidimo
<hbogner> kad si veci lvl sve ide lakse
<ivoks> hbogner: sad sam l3
<ravilov> jelly, http://i.imgur.com/vCSDz2a.jpg
<jelly> ravilov: jebat ga, to citam "impedance" po defaultu...
<ivoks> sad cu malo prcati splicane da im je sibenik glavni grad :)
<ravilov> jelly, potrgan si :p
<hbogner> ivoks, malo po malo, i doci ces do l8
<hbogner> ja sad recimo ganjam medalje :D
<ravilov> od sutra vise nema winxp
<jelly> steta sto mi nece magicno ispariti virtualka
<ravilov> za to se mozes sam pobrinut
<ravilov> ima nekakav "February 2014 Security Release ISO Image" za skinut od MS
<ravilov> nemam pojma sta je tocno ali skidam
<ravilov> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=41929#
<ravilov> 3.3 GB
<ipozgaj> jutro
<ravilov> vecer
<ivoks> ima winxp
<ipozgaj> uu Durant skinuo Jordanov rekord
<ipozgaj> 41 utakmica za redom sa vise od 25 koseva
<jelly> pol sata chatam sa namecheap automatom da je nagovorim da su email adrese sa + legalne
<jelly> primili si takvu email adresu kod registracije, slali su mi mail na nju prije 5 minta, zasto sad odjednom vise ne bi bila legalna
<ravilov> jer izgleda cudno
<jelly> (znam zasto, jer im je web UI pisao neko ko ne zna standarde, ali...)
<ravilov> a registracija/slanje maila vjerojatno nema nikakve provjere
<ravilov> ili ima minimalne
<ravilov> *@*
<jelly> ima _pogresne_ provjere sad, a meni u sustavu vec stoji adresa jelly+namecheap@...
<ravilov> lol krasno
<jelly> jer im to prije nije bilo strgano
<ravilov> "naknadnom provjerom smo ustvrdili da je vasa email adresa netocna"
<ravilov> s/netocna/ne svidja nam se/
<ravilov> and your father smells of elderberries
<jelly> nije htjela prijaviti bug dok nisam doslovno pasteao 17:27 <Zoran Dzelajlija> Your system _used to_ accept it, and it has sent me mail to that address in the past. 17:29 <Zoran Dzelajlija> the latest mail was sent: 17:29 <Zoran Dzelajlija> Date: 7 Apr 2014 10:11:32 -0400 From: Namecheap Support <support@namecheap.com> To: Zoran Dzelajlija <jelly+namecheap.com@srk[...]
<jelly> netocna ali radi :>
<ravilov> da nije srk.fly? :p
<ravilov> mozda jer si nagurao i njihovu domenu pa izgleda scammy
<ravilov> sta joj nisi rekao da nek ti posalje email "tajnog sadrzaja" a ti ces joj za dokaz reci sta pise u mailu
<jelly> pa... boli me djon sto izgleda scammy
<jelly> ak salju na nju zadnjih 10 godina
<ravilov> nisu bili svjesni da salju
<ravilov> a sad su svjesni
<jelly> sad ce odma da isprave :-)
<ravilov> computer sayed is wrong, computers never wrong
<ivoks> 3.11 -> 95. A no brainer. 95 was leaps and bounds ahead of 3.11, which was at best a GUI to DOS.
<ivoks> 95 -> 98. Finally networking that really works and doesn't need you to resort so some kind of third party tool to actually USE your network.
<ivoks> 98 -> 98SE. Stability increase, far, far better support for various bits of hardware.
<ivoks> 98SE -> ME. Erh... Well, let's be honest here, there were some ... hey look, is that George Clooney?
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/not-dead-yet-dutch-british-governments-pay-to-keep-windows-xp-alive/
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> dobar dan, m
<markosejic> jelly pozz
<jelly> ivoks: tko je uopce koristio ME?  oni koje znam da su bili na windowsima, isli su 98, 98se, 2000, xp
<ivoks> ja sam jednom instalirao me jednoj osobi
<ivoks> oh, the pain
<jelly> ME sam vidio poslije kad je XP vec bio vani
<markosejic> imao sam me
<ivoks> 10TB
<ivoks> za 10 eura mjesecno
<ivoks> ili 100GB za 1€
<ivoks> https://hubic.com
<ivoks> http://bitcasa.com/ <- tako dobar css da ne znam odakle bi krenuo
<hbogner> ivoks, hubic je kao dropbox?
<ivoks> http://wuala.com/ <- ovo je ocito iz indije
<ivoks> hbogner: da
<hbogner> jesi vidio kineze i ruse?
<hbogner> kineti imaju 10tb a rusi 1tb
<hbogner> u free verzij
<ivoks> ne dam rusima
<ivoks> a jos manje kinezima svoje podatke
<hbogner> iako bi ja radje http://owncloud.org/ :D
<jelly> ja bi owncloud kad bi imao doma 100Mbps uplinka
<hbogner> jelly, eh, stavi ga na poslu :D
<jelly> hbogner: ne dam im svoje podatke
<ivoks> echo 'Dpkg::Progress-Fancy "1";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99progressbar
<hbogner> jelly, kome? pa digni na poslu svoj owncloud :D
<jelly> hbogner: koristiti resurse od firme za privatne projekte nije ni malo zdravo s ugovorom koji imam
<hbogner> aha, to je druga stvar
<jelly> da ne bi bilo opala, sve vase je nase
<ivoks> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2014/04/msg00013.html
<jelly> 1.0 \o/
<hbogner> ja planiram kad se vratim u rh firmi dignuti owncloud
<jelly> ha
<jelly> citam rh kao redhat
<ivoks> Date: Tue, 1 Apr 2014 17:39:04 +0200
<hbogner> republic of hrvatska :D
<SilverSpace> bemti sastavljanje namjestaja
<SilverSpace> umres dok jedan element sastavis milion dijelova
<jelly-home> jel bar ima upute
<ravilov> SilverSpace, http://crazyartideas.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Ikea-job-interview..jpg
<Mmike> ima tko telefonski kabln?
<Mmike> i rj11
<Mmike> da mi nakrimpa?:D
<jelly-home> sad odma?
<jelly-home> Mmike: a koliko ti metara treba, mozda imam nekih komada od prije
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-compute-module-new-product/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas sam ih danas hrpu bacio u kantu za smece
<jelly-home> mmike: pita pa nestane
<SilverSpace> kablove prestekavqa :)
<SilverSpace> hebe ga bnet :)
<ravilov> vraca se na analogni modem
<OneKorea> zdravo narode, trebam support malo, pokusavam bootat debian 7.4 stable sa usb sticka. ovo je error: https://pp.vk.me/c605223/v605223479/5715/nF-Z7jhxkDo.jpg
<jelly-home> OneKorea: kako si napravio stick?
<OneKorea> cp debian.img /dev/sdb4
<ravilov> ...
<jelly-home> e vidis
<jelly-home> OneKorea: trebalo je cp ... /dev/sdb
<OneKorea> a? to je po manualu
<ravilov> jos bolje cat
<jelly-home> ne, cp je ok
<ravilov> OneKorea, treba nekad i promislit ;)
<OneKorea> OMG jesam kreten
<OneKorea> stvarno
<ravilov> a ne samo slijedit kuharice
<jelly-home> OneKorea: onda citas krivi manual
<OneKorea> ma znam
<OneKorea> sdb4 je particija
<OneKorea> sdb je cijeli stick
<OneKorea> najbolje sto ja to ZNAM
<ravilov> bravo
<OneKorea> .....
<datase> /º\ . <º> . \o/ . <o/\o> . _.-°-._
<jelly-home> shit happens
<ravilov> Mmike knows
<Mmike> jelly, a jedno
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> cek da izmjerim :)
<ravilov> Mmike, jel istina da ti preko glave bneta i da se vracas na analogni modem?
<Vlado9A3CY> baš je šaljiv ovaj ubuntu... pokrenem thunderbird i normalno se pokrene, ali pokrene se i error koji mi kaže da je thunderbird crash-ao i želim li ga ponovo pokrenuti ili ostaviti zatvorenog :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: yep meni kaze ponekada da se srusio app po kojem cackam :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> reko kak se srusio kad je otvoren
<Vlado9A3CY> da, tako je meni maloprije javio za thunderbird :)
<SilverSpace> mozda raport kasni :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i sad sam skužio da ovdje u xubuntu nemam system monitor...
<Vlado9A3CY> i tražim po synapticu da ga stavim, ali ga ne mogu naći :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem probati gnome-system-monitor
<SilverSpace> ksysguard
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kde
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe... gnome-system-monitor radi, uz minimalne dependencies
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, glede onog timera za 30 minuta, danas sam dobio odgovor kojeg sam se bojao da ću dobiti :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> 30 minuta je previše da bi se timer mogao napraviti analogno da bude točan 
<Vlado9A3CY> pa se to radi s atmelom :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali kolega mi je obećao da će mi iskombinirati nešto, pa ću si ja napraviti hardware, a on će mi napraviti software...
<Vlado9A3CY> s tim da ću ga tražiti da mi da sve source kodove, pa ih možda i dobijem :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jer to je i meni sada postalo interesantno ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> no dobro... u slobodno vrijeme ću se s tim zabavljati
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> :):)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ja sam jucer zabiljezio kaj mi sve treba cca 15$ stime da timer ima i displej i dva releja tj. moze se dva vremena namjestiti
<Vlado9A3CY> da, to je ono kaj sam ti jučer rekao... za sitnu lovu se može kupiti gotov uređaj :)
<SilverSpace> tako da cu si to uskoro narucit
<Mmike> ravilov, nije
<Mmike> ravilov, al' cujem da ces doc programirat za mene tcsh skripte
<Mmike> jel' to istina?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: cca 100kn i bez zajebancije trazenja djelova u hr
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj kinezi to sve naleme na plocicu bez rezona da bi to mogao staviti iza neke ploce da ne moram lemit i odlemljivati djelove 
<jelly-home> heee, tcsh
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: kaj, atmel + relej?
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, malo ćeš se pozabaviti i konstrukcijom, upotrijebiti ćeš svoju kreativnost i prilagoditi ćeš stvar svojim potrebama :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly-home, objasnio sam kolegi kaj hoću... da mi se pritiskom na tipku aktivira izlaz 12VDC 2A i da traje 30 minuta...
<Vlado9A3CY> to se naravno radi i bez releja
<jelly-home> jel?
<jelly-home> aha, imas neki power tranzistor koji to gura bez problema?
<SilverSpace> bez releja mislim da nemas on-off-on
 * jelly-home je ignoramus sto ce tice hardvera
<Vlado9A3CY> još nemam ništa, čekam da mi taj dotični kolega s posla nekaj iskombinira... mi obično za takve c izlaze od nekoliko ampera koristimo fetove... irf510 npr
<Vlado9A3CY> *dc izlaze
<ravilov> Mmike, je, kak si znao?
<Mmike> mica maca mi rekla
<Mmike> prebacujem si radnu sobu 
<ravilov> lajava neka maca
<Mmike> u dnevni
<Mmike> kako bi dete imalo svoju sobu
<Mmike> i sad skuzim da nemam kablove za internet :D
<ravilov> nije li internet danas bezkablovni?
<ravilov> Mmike, https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/1510348_10152056834122875_445915267_n.jpg
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nemam wifi etherneticu
<Mmike> niti extra usb wifi drekec
<Vlado9A3CY> nekada su se po špecerajima prodavali hamperi struje, a u današnje vrijeme su to kablovi interneta :D
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, :P :)
<ravilov> Mmike, a to ti pravi komp mices... ma sta ce ti to, laptop ti je dosta... sa 1024 rezom :p
<Vlado9A3CY> vuče me neka znatiželja prema kuhinji... brb :)
<Mmike> 3,54736006183e+66588403
<ravilov> fest ti treba kabla
<SilverSpace> bemti perlica suda jedino gorenje daje 5godina jamstva
<SilverSpace> ovi ostali dvije
<ravilov> onda je izbor jasan
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: i Beko
<Mmike> jelly, 16m
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: kupijo sam Gorenje, i nisam siguran da je bio najbolji izbor
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je preko 9,000m!!!!!
 * jelly-home suosjeca sa Mmike nakon sto je razvlacio 20m eterneta i 15m hdmija po stanu
<jelly-home> well... platio majstore da razvuku
<ravilov> ista stvar, ne?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: a znam jebemu moja ova stara je osmgodina trajala
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> hdmi nista
<Mmike> jer mi laptop odmah pored telke
<Mmike> al' ovo mi je internet :)
<SilverSpace> gledam ipak da vise ima garancije
<Mmike> u biti morao bih i koaksijalac za bnet preprovuc
<Mmike> al' mislim da cu ih radije otkazat
<ravilov> predji na analogni internet
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: imam jednu usku gorenje 2 dana, i ne susi bas najbolje
<Mmike> ravilov, kad ti ono ides preko bare? :)
<Mmike> jelly, erm... 9 m je neki limit?
<ravilov> sto prije to bolje
<ravilov> Mmike, zasto? da ti dovucem par kanistara interneta? ili kilu kabla?
<ravilov> Mmike ocigledno ne kuzi OVER 9000
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: koji model da ne kupim tu :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ili pitas zato da znas kad ces me se rijesit? :p
<Mmike> doritose :)
<ravilov> bljak
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: jel ta http://www.ekupi.hr/Gorenje-perilica-posudja-GS52214W-231410.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> citam dolje komentar
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: moja je srebrna :-)
<ravilov> ne padas valjda i ti na ove ekupi fore?
<ravilov> citam da je to cista prevara, uopce nije nista jeftinije
<jelly-home> ne znam za ekupi, ali bijela-tehnika.com je bila 800kn jeftinija od elipsa
<Mmike> Trajanje referentnog programa	 140 min
<Mmike> preko 2 sata?
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> kaj je to? :)
<jelly-home> MASINA
<Mmike> meni je nazesci program oko 110 minuta
<Mmike> 85 stupnjeva
<Mmike> i predpranje hladnom vodom
<Mmike> taj koristim - nikad :)
<jelly-home> ova ima manju max. temp
<jelly-home> 65 ili tako nesto
<Mmike> da, ja imam neko eko pranje na 45C 50 minuta
<Mmike> ili cak 40C
<jelly-home> a eko traje jos dulje
<Mmike> imam krati program, 35min na 55C
<Mmike> onda nekih na 70C i ovaj najzesci na 85
<Mmike> al' bed je kaj nemam brzo pranje 5 minuta
<Mmike> za case
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> sto korisno dodje kad imas ekipu doma :)
<jelly-home> ali nema garanciju 5 godina? :-)
<jelly-home> 5 minuta moze biti samo ispiranje, nikakvo pranje
<jelly-home> to moja ima 8 minuta
<Mmike> to ti je pranje
<ravilov> joj pa splahni case na ruke :p
<Mmike> moj stari ima neku bosch
<Mmike> ili aeg
<Mmike> ili nesh tak
<Mmike> ima 2 minuta ispiranje, kad metnes stvari unutra a nesh odmah isti dan prat
<jelly-home> ravilov: za koji kufer smo onda kupili sudjerice svi!!
<Mmike> i ima 8 minuta pranje, za case i to 
<Mmike>  ravilov nema perilicu
<Mmike> ne kuzi on to
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> to je namakanje, to isto ima
<Mmike> 200 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jelly-home> i dosta se grije dok radi, na opip i vise nego ves-masina
<Mmike> zena fakat nije dugo komp  palila :D
<Mmike> jelly i moja isto
<Mmike> macke ju obozavaju :)
<jelly-home> sad kad imam stan mogo bi macu nabavit
<ravilov> Mmike, al zato imam vesmasinu!
<ravilov> mozda pere i case
<jelly-home> probaj!
 * Mmike trazi veci stan
<Mmike> ili kucu
<Mmike> ima tko kucu za iznajmit?
<jelly-home> family man
<igustin> Mmike: petorke na putu?
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ne jos :D
<ravilov> jelly-home, https://1-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/vp/image/1388/00/1388006901718.gif
<igustin> Mmike: ako uvjet nije ZG, javi se :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqwQ9QMavO8
<datase> Mmike: Title: Brick in a washing machine, Views: 133092, Rating: 95.105886%
<Mmike> igustin, nije
<Mmike> igustin, stovise, ak ce se kuca kupit/gradit, nikak ne u zg
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unwujSVpZwA
<Mmike> wat
<datase> Mmike: Title: The Best Burnout EVER!!!!, Views: 27791516, Rating: 89.65413%
<ravilov> zasto mi homedir ne smije bit 775 nego mora bit 755? kad je 775 ne radi ssh preko kljuca iako je ~/.ssh na 700 i ~/.ssh/authorized_keys na 600
<hbogner> Mmike, selis se u Pazin?
<Mmike> kaj fali pazinu?
<Mmike> ravilov, to ti je zato sto zajebavas svijet na ircu
<Mmike> eto ti sad
<Mmike> svemir ti se sveti
<hbogner> Mmike, nikaj, dapacebilo ljeo kad sam bio. smao pitam jer se selis tamo, naime igustin te pitao ako nije uvjet zg
<ravilov> Mmike, nisam znao da mi to svemir toliko zamjera :(
<hbogner> Mmike, komentar na link, glupog li kamermana, sta se toliko mice
<hbogner> *dapace bilo ljepo
<Mmike> jebemti linux mint
<Mmike> 2 felera ima
<Mmike> jedan je opak drugi je naporan
<Mmike> recimo, virtualbox, iako imam vbox.org repoe, instalira iz mintovih repoa
<Mmike> di vbox riliz redovno kasni
<Mmike> (a opaki feler je to sto ne podrzava upgrade, nego moras reinstall)
<ravilov> wat
<ravilov> no it doesn't
 * ravilov isto ima vbox repoe i to radi sasvim u redu
<ravilov> koji je zadnji vbox u mint repou?
<ravilov> ja imam instaliran ovaj 4.2.24-92790~Ubuntu~raring
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<ravilov> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> veli sestra gorenje i bok 
<Mmike> ravilov, to je linux mint?
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> dosta za danas
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> 10 sati je tek :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sutra iamam naporan dan od jutra pa do 19h cuvam netjaka
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> e, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> jel' se isplati skidat utrku, jel' bilo kaj zanimljivo u prvih 25 krugova?
<SilverSpace> vis sjetio me 
<SilverSpace> skinut cu blazicka cuo sam da se derao ko lud :)
<Mmike> se sjecas kad je slavko cvitkovic prenosio f1?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kad ce onaj mocni router 
<SilverSpace> linksy
<ravilov> Mmike, da
<Mmike> ravilov, kaj si ubio mintove repoe? :)O
<ravilov> Mmike, 
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> $ lsb_release -irc
<ravilov> Distributor ID: LinuxMint
<ravilov> Release:        16
<ravilov> Codename:       petra
<ravilov>  
<SilverSpace> ovo cekam vec je lova spremna http://www.zdnet.com/linksys-wrt-1900ac-the-classic-wi-fi-router-re-imagined-7000024818/
<ravilov> Mmike, nemam pojma, svakakvog shufflanja je tu bilo :)
<ravilov> Mmike, a sta tebe pati? pa samo digni prioritet vbox repou
<Mmike> ravilov, a kaj ti veli
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> apt-cache policy mate-panel
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> mate-panel:
<ravilov>   Installed: (none)
<ravilov>   Candidate: 1.6.1-0+petra
<ravilov>   Version table:
<ravilov>      1.6.1-0+petra 0
<ravilov>         700 http://packages.linuxmint.com/ petra/import i386 Packages
<ravilov>  
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/AkGTkb
<SilverSpace> he he
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ja mislio da ti spavas :p
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kaj su popravili?
<ravilov> SilverSpace cak i sanja te linksyse
<Mmike> ravilov, a: apt-cache policy virtualbox-4.3 ?
<hbogner> ravilov, SilverSpace spava, ovo je njegova stralna projekcija
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> virtualbox-4.3:
<ravilov>   Installed: (none)
<ravilov>   Candidate: 4.3.0-89960~Ubuntu~raring
<ravilov>   Version table:
<ravilov>      4.3.10-93012~Ubuntu~raring 0
<ravilov>         500 http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/ saucy/contrib i386 Packages
<ravilov>      4.3.0-89960~Ubuntu~raring 0
<ravilov>         700 http://packages.linuxmint.com/ petra/import i386 Packages
<ravilov>  
<Mmike> jeis ti, brat,e cuo za pastebin?
<ravilov> vis, mogo bi upgradeat
<ravilov> jes al ne da mi se
<ravilov> kad me svako malo pingas :p
<Mmike> pa floodas
<Mmike> i jos si na sporom linku
<Mmike> da, nemosh upgradeirat :)
<Mmike> bez pinanja :)
<ravilov> zasto ne?
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> bas cu da probam
<Mmike> pa zato kaj ce ti ovo metnut 4.3.0
<Mmike> a zadnji je 4.3.10
<Mmike> i386?!
<ravilov> da... 32bit
<ravilov> meni ok
<Mmike> pa srca ti
<Mmike> kaj, osim kaj nemas rezoluciju nemas nit rama? :)
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:         15669      14577       1091          0        903       8014
<Mmike> -/+ buffers/cache:       5658      10010
<Mmike> Swap:        19077          0      19077
<Mmike> to je moj desktop :D
<ravilov> i neka je :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: Mmike me razbudio :)
<ravilov> riiight...
<ravilov> Mmike, i da, vbox je oduvijek bio reinstall a ne upgrade, ne znam zasto tak maltretiraju s tim
<ravilov> Mmike, btw, u aptitude mogu odabrat da kao 4.3 hocu instalirat 4.3.10 ;)
<ravilov>   --\ Versions of virtualbox-4.3 (2)
<ravilov> p    4.3.0-89960~Ubuntu~raring
<ravilov> pi   4.3.10-93012~Ubuntu~raring                                                                                                                                                             +156 MB                                
<Mmike> mozda mozes i s aptom
<hbogner> laku noc
<Mmike> =4.3.10
<Mmike> neznam
<ravilov> mozda
<Mmike> idem van
<ravilov> ali i inace koristim aptitude pa...
<ravilov> ajde, eksplodiraj vani radije
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q1JzJadgHY
<datase> ravilov: Title: Phonebloks update - The team behind Ara, Views: 560306, Rating: 95.11786%
<ravilov> wow vbox 4.3 se skida 150 kb/s
<OneKorea> ovaj debian nemoze nista nac u repoima. ni htop cak. - - - 
<ravilov> jesi siguran da imas sve repoe?
<OneKorea> a nemam vjerovatano, debian ništa ne includa defaultno a ja proučavam sintaksu /etc/apt/sources.list 
<OneKorea> nisam baš koristio apt-get do sad
<ravilov> nego?
<ravilov> svi nedefaultni repoi bi trebali bit u tom fajlu ali zakomentirani
<ravilov> nemas sta proucavat sintaksu
<ivoks> vjerojatno nije napravio update
<OneKorea> nema nista zakomentirano ima dvije linije samo
<OneKorea> ili 3
<ravilov> hm
<OneKorea> napravio apt-get update i dist-upgrade
<OneKorea> i to sve radim frendu preko teamviewera, on je samo instalirao debian :)))
<ravilov> fun
<ivoks> pa koje linije ima u sources.list?
<OneKorea> a samo malo, nes petljamo sad
<OneKorea> da, rjeseno
<OneKorea> ođo, ćao
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> Ova radikalna stranka, čiji su članovi prosvjedovali prije godinu dana kada je Budimpešta izabrana za grad domaćin Svjetskog židovskog kongresa ima zastupnika i u europarlamentu, a tražili su i da se načini spisak Židova u Mađarskoj, zbog “nacionalne sigurnosti”.
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> lik se slika i sa zastavom na kojoj je grb dalmacije i hrvatske
<ivoks> vidi ti pizdeke
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Falunap_014.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-08
<Vlado9A3CY> UbuntuOne se gasi... koje su to face
<rut> jutro fu**ri
<BotaniCar|2> jutro
<rut> kavica ?
<BotaniCar|2> Moze, al stavi na malu vatru, dok se ja dokoturam .. 
<rut> jos si doma ?
<BotaniCar|2> moram i nesto kratko kupiti usput https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10171775_673321566060868_1969986474_n.jpg 
<BotaniCar|2> ma, na poslu sam, mislio sam da zoves na kavu :) 
<rut> pa da .. za pola sata na starom mjesu 
<rut> *mjestu
<BotaniCar|2> jel 'tko slagao asterix centrale zadnjih 5-10 godina, jel se promijenilo kaj ? 
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<rut> ja se patio neki dan :)
<BotaniCar|2> Fakat ne smijem u CVu stavljati stvari koje sam 3x radio, sad dobijem posel koji sam radio pred 10 godina i niceg se ne sjecam o tome, a vele da bi trebao :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Si stavljao trixbox, ili obicni asterix ?
<BotaniCar|2> imas kakav front end za preporuciti ? 
<rut> ma sve je to vec stavljeno bilo kad sam ja preuzeo al nam krepalo neki dan 
<BotaniCar|2> I,jel bil velki jeb ? 
<ravilov> http://jebo.me/pas/4@raw
<rut> pa nije bilo do nas 
<rut> nego do druge strane 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWwbJqNc1ss # bush bil dobar muz ak' izvesis vesh ! :) 
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Renman -  Kak Bit Barido Ak Nemaš Krv Za To, Views: 1007, Rating: 82.85714%
<Mmike> ja kad sam poceo koristiti debian su mi rekli da ne 
<Mmike> blj?
<hurtigbuffer> note to self: restartaj _nakon_ upgradea, ne prije
<BotaniCar|2> ja kad sam poceo koristiti debian, rekli su mi da ne znaju :) 
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM
<datase> ravilov: Title: Queen - Don't Stop Me Now (Official Video), Views: 59125062, Rating: 99.22744%
<Mmike> ja neznam kaj tipkam
<Mmike> to je dete
<Mmike> nisam ja :D
<Mmike> koje tastature koristite?
<vileni> jeftine
<Mmike> konkretnije
<Mmike> imam 2 jeftine doma i ocajne su
<Mmike> imam K120 logitechovu koja je, well... bila ok (za 80 kuna) kad je kupljena, sad je losa
<Mmike> pa bih neku novu
 * BotaniCar|2 ima chicony KU-2971
<Mmike> probao sam onaj steeledrek, kre mi bio uvalio, i fakat je nelosa skroz
<BotaniCar|2> mislim da je starija od mene 
<Mmike> samo sto me bole prsti od nje potrkaj dana :)
<BotaniCar|2> ma, ona tastatura jednostavno ne moze vrijediti te novce 
<jelly-home> http://protis.hr/products/details/tipkovnica-lenovo-thinkpad-travel-trackpoint-usb-crna/29852 
<BotaniCar|2> i, nema backlight 
<jelly-home> nothing else compares
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, da, znam za tebe :)
<jelly-home> vrijedi ponovit ;-)
<Mmike> kolega na bivsem poslu isto to koristi
<Mmike> 600 kuna
<ravilov> to bi koristio jedino da mi firma plati
<Mmike> al', koliko god da je to super za laptop, nije mi to za dekstop
<ravilov> ali cemu kad ionako tipkam na lenovo laptopu :)
<BotaniCar|2> eh, da imam 600kn, otisao bi s svojima do toplica u subotu :)
<Mmike> imao sam na poslu K200
<Mmike> i to je ok
<Mmike> 120 kuna
<Mmike> ravilov, jesi primjetio kako kvaliteta lenovo tastatura drasticno pada?
<jelly-home> ravilov: da, al nakon T[45]30 su poceli kvariti raspored sve vise i vise
<Mmike> imao sam R51, preizvrsna tastatura  (jos je to bio IBM). Onda sam imao R60 (ili R62?), znatno losija tastatura. A opet bolja nego na T520.
<Mmike> jelly-home, indeed
<Mmike> home tipka
<BotaniCar|2> dobro, kaj samo ja trebam backlight na tastaturi, sve kaj ste do sad linkali je bez toga
<ravilov> Mmike, zapravo ne, na desktopu imam ovu http://www.lvs-trading.co.uk/P1220437.jpg i skroz mi je dobra
<Mmike> tj, delete
<ravilov> jelly-home, je, drukciji je raspored, ali sam sam sebe zacudio kak sam se brzo navikao
<Mmike> ravilov, uh, uzas :/
<ravilov> Mmike, sta fali?
<Mmike> ravilov, i to sam imao, tvrde tipke, plus, ako ju ne koristis, k'o da se tipke stvrdnu :)
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> imam doma jos jednu  IBMovu, sa servera nekog
<Mmike> kata-fakin-strofa
<ravilov> a kakvu bi ti?
<ravilov> onu sa tankim tipkama?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> mekanim
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> meksim
<ravilov> pa tanke su uglavnom i mekane
<jelly-home> a ipak da bude klik?
<Mmike> ne mora bit klik
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> mislim da bi me zena ubila da je klik :D
<jelly-home> he
<ravilov> Mmike, a da si nabavis touch ili jos bolje projekcijsku tipkovnicu? :p
<BotaniCar|2> nda, a od projekcijske ne bole prsti :) 
<ravilov> ako lupka po jastuku, ne bole
<ravilov> ili madracu ili stavec
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/tipkovnica--mis__1310/logitech-bezicna-tipkovnica--mis-mk270__4025651
<Mmike> al ovaj mis je los
<ravilov> mis nisi spominjao, ergo nebitan je
<ravilov> sve je tebi lose :/
<Mmike> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-solar-keyboard-mouse-combo?crid=27
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, podosta toga je
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> samo za nesto ti je nebitno za nesto nije
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ova solarka je jebena, brijes da je child resistant ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kakva drugacija moze bit :D
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<BotaniCar|2> child-victim model :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam svom malom morao pokloniti njegovu tastaturu, inace mi je krao i sakrivao moju ( apropo toga, to je najbolji razlog za ne imati bez-zicnu tastaturu u kuci s malim djetetom) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sto me sjetilo da mi ju je ejdnom probao odnijeti u vrtic
<BotaniCar|2> I, ne kuzi zakaj mu ne dam :) 
<ravilov> "jer je moja i ne dam"?
<ravilov> "ja tebi ne kradem tvoje igracke"
<Mmike> ova solarna mi se cini pre tanak
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: jos je mali, ne razumij e koncept "moje" osim ako je njegovo :) Uzmem mu nekaj, i vidim kak me tupo gleda i okice se pune suzama :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ili , razumije, ali pokusava na APP :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 thanks XP for all it's hard work. It's been a long road old frend
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jel' se mogu jos danas apdejtat XPji?
<BotaniCar|2> nemam pojma, nemam ni jedne :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Samo znam da danas stvar ode u povijest :( 
<ravilov> koliko je star?
<BotaniCar|2> mali ? 2 i po 
<ravilov> hm
<BotaniCar|2> dok je krao tastaturu za vrtic je imao godinu manje, sad ju skriva po kuci
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> zena je nedavno nabavila bezicnu tastaturu sa ugradjenim misom, bas da vidimo kako ce to proci
<BotaniCar|2> de link, ja bi tak nekaj za multimedia remote 
<Mmike> ugradjeni mis?
<Mmike> ima logitech onu super mini tastaturicu
<Mmike> za multimedia remote
<Mmike> skroz ok
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj bi remotal 
<Mmike> jednom kad opet pocnem sa zeom gledat telku to cu si kupit
<Mmike> re-motal
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<Mmike> smotal ponovo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: treba mi nekaj jeftinije od logitecha, presumpcija je da bu se amli popiskil po njoj unutar 30 dana :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, da, logitech
<ravilov> nemam sad link
<ravilov> ali neki touchpad
<ravilov> s desne strane
<ravilov> valjda umjesto numerice
<ravilov> ke
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: pa, windowse kao takve, filmove gledam kroz browser, ne drka mi se po xbmcU ZA SVAKI SAJT NA KOJEM POGLEDAM 3 EPIZODE NEKE SERIJE 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam skuzio da je za to najbolji miš
<BotaniCar|2> opla, imam ja i caps
<ravilov> to i jest uzela zato sto je spojila komp na tv
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mini-Entertainment-Controller-Playstation/dp/B008JGU3YA
<Mmike> ravilov, ^^ ?
<ravilov> ma ne
<Mmike> SilverSpace, za kaj? 
<ravilov> to sitno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne bojis se sranja po tim stranicama
<ravilov> pravu tastaturu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za xbmc
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj bi se bojo, pa ima windowse :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ja uredno backupiram svoje stvari :) Hit me with your worse :)
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-Multimedia-Remote-Keyboard-N5901/dp/B0036VO67I
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> lenovo, ne logitech
<Mmike> to je super stvarcica
<BotaniCar|2> a, i , kaj mmike veli - pa imam windowse, moj OS ima AV rjesenje :)
<ravilov> Mmike, http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/aplus/detail-page/B005DKZTMG_K400_FOB_US_lg.jpg tak nesto
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kaj, i viruse i sve backupiras? :)
<Mmike> ravilov, to frendovi imaju
<Mmike> preveliko za zavaliosamseukaucpacudagledamserije, a pre nespretno za tipkanje i 'rad'
<ravilov> eto
<Mmike> njima je super, btw
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: majku mu staru i danasnjem internetu, prije sam bio umalo-kolekcionar virusa, danas nemres doc do jednog ni za lijek , svi samo exploitaju php :)
<ravilov> nije preveliko, taman je
<ravilov> zeni je isto super
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, to ti sam mislis :D
<Mmike> ravilov, eto
<Mmike> no, da se vratimo 
<Mmike> na pocetak
<ravilov> neeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> kakvu tastaturu imate? :D
<BotaniCar|2> drz se ti DB rada , a pusti sistemasenje meni </troll>
<ravilov> tipkavu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to lenovo i nije nesto 
<Mmike> Account Balance
<Mmike> 2.26988969 LTC
<SilverSpace> nespretno do boli 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne, hvala :)
<ravilov> 2 miljuna isitno
<Mmike> da, u mjesec dana
<Mmike> cim skupim 5 LTCova tu, znaci jos mjesec i sitno, gasim majner
<Mmike> nema smisla
<ravilov> i onda od LTC kupujes tastaturu? :p
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nakon sto sam 3 godine radio kao hard-core sisadmin brijem da nikad nikom vise necu dat da mi administrira strojeve :)
<ravilov> hoce uopce bit dosta 5 LTC?
<Mmike> naravno da hoce
<Mmike> to ti je oko 650 UBCTa
<ravilov> UBCT...
<ravilov> uBTC valjda
<ravilov> tj µBTC
<Mmike> ravilov, ti bi bas mogao doc pricat sa mojom zenom
<Mmike> kad znas sto mislim :)
<ravilov> a?
<ravilov> ne znam ja nis
<Mmike> Znate onu staru filozofsku, jos je Ajsntajn o njoj filozofirao: "Ako drvo padne u sumi i nema nikoga da cuje da je drvo palo, da li je pad tog drveta proizveo zvuk?"
<BotaniCar|2> erm, nisam ziher da je ajnstajn brijao o tome :) 
<ravilov> sta s tim?
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj nije bio Abe Linkoln :) 
<Mmike> Postoje, naime, oni, koji argumentirano tvrde da taj pad nije proizveo zvuk, pa se to onda svede na to da je zvuk = zvucni valovi koje cujes :) Ako ih ne cujes, nema nti zvuka :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, fakat je
<BotaniCar|2> Ili Ghandi :)
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> parafraza iste ide ovako:
<Mmike> "Ako muskarac, u sumi, sam, nigdje niti jedna zena da ga cuje, progovori, da li je i onda u krivu?"
<BotaniCar|2> Je
<BotaniCar|2> Nije uopce nuzno da progovori
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, :D 
<Mmike> kratko i jasno :D
<ravilov> ima i teorija koja kaze da nije odredjeno gdje se tocno kvantna cestica nalazi dok ju ne pogledas
<BotaniCar|2> Dovoljno je probuditi se ujutro ( nije nuzno ) da budes kriv
<ravilov> glupost
<ravilov> zasto ne moze bit kriv dok spava?
<Mmike> ravilov, a ta se teorija zove? :)
<ravilov> moze bit kriv i zato sto nije kriv
<BotaniCar|2> velim, nije ni budjenje nuzno, ali je pozeljno , tako da cujes nabrajanje kaj si sve zgresil :D
<ravilov> Mmike, quantum uncertainty
<Mmike> ravilov, to je, naime, doista tako. S time da kvantne cestice u biti ne mozes 'gledati' u pravom smislu 'gledanja' :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ma ja sam to pojednostavio
<ravilov> poanta je da sam cin mjerenja odredjuje konkretno stanje
<Mmike> Yup.
<Mmike> Mjerenjem utjeces na mjerni sustav :)
<Mmike> Slicno kao sto kad mjeris napon/struju/otpor u strujnom krugu nuzno uneses promjenu u isti.
<ravilov> meni to nema bas smisla, to znaci da je bez aktivnog ljudskog mjerenja citav svemir u apsolutnom kaosu?
<BotaniCar|2> Ili redu 
<ravilov> ili se ne zna
<ravilov> jer se ne zna stanje
<Mmike> ravilov, to je teorija, znaci, dokazana je i validna.
<ravilov> ...
<Mmike> i, pricamo o kvantim cesticama, ne o makromolekulama :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ajde pogledaj definiciju rijeci "teorija" :p
<SilverSpace> jebemti elektroniku kad nestane struje svi uredaji i svijetla se upale nakon sto dode struja
<Mmike> iako ima onaj mega-debilni film 'what the bleep do we know' koji tvrdi drugacije
<Mmike> ravilov, mislim da bi ti morao uciniti to :)
<Mmike> ravilov, brkas termine 'teorija' i 'hipoteza' :)
<ravilov> da teorija ima cvrstih dokaza, bila bi praksa
<ravilov> Mmike, "theory - an idea that is suggested or presented as possibly true but that is not known or proven to be true"
<Mmike> ravilov, da, u filozofiji
<Mmike> pricamo o fizici
<ravilov> merriam-webster
<Mmike> vidi:
<ravilov> ne postoji X definicija pojma
<Mmike> ti pricas o hipotezi
<Mmike> A theory is not the same as a hypothesis. A theory provides an explanatory framework for some observation, and from the assumptions of the explanation follows a number of possible hypotheses that can be tested in order to provide support for, or challenge, the theory. 
<Mmike> i onda:
<Mmike> In modern science, the term "theory" refers to scientific theories, a well-confirmed type of explanation of nature, made in a way consistent with scientific method, and fulfilling the criteria required by modern science. 
<ravilov> "hypothesis - an idea or theory that is not proven but that leads to further study or discussion"
<Mmike> Npr, 'teorija velikog praska'
<ravilov> Mmike, i dalje stoji da je teorija samo IDEJA
<ravilov> bez stvarnih dokaza
<Mmike> ne znaci da se tu spekulira jel' to je ili nije, pa se dokazuje i to sve
<ravilov> ne znam odakle cupas te izvore, ali im ne vjerujem
<SilverSpace> mene su babe dva puta skoro udarile morao sam skakati sa bicikla http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/ima-ozljede-opasne-po-zivot-auto-naletio-na-biciklista-59-361220
<ravilov> i ja mogu napisat svasta
<SilverSpace> opasne su do boli 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bas ulijeces :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: sori :P
<Mmike> ja sam jedno 55 puta ubio biciklista od kad vozim auto
<Mmike> redovno na zebri
<Mmike> majmuni
<ravilov> frend je jednom za*ebavo neku zensku u gipsu na pjesackom, turirao svoju imprezu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je drugo ovo kod mene je bilo na ravnoj cesti 
<ravilov> kasnije saznao da je to bila sefova zena
<Mmike> ravilov, to ti ovak nekak ide: dodje lik, zabrije nesto, i napravi hipotezu. Onda mudri ljudi seruckaju o hipotezi, mjere, diskutiraju, promatraju, i iz nje naprave teoriju. I onda ta teorija 'holds ground'.
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rZ4lL7VgCxs
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Steel Panther  - Bukakke Tears (From All You Can Eat), Views: 32795, Rating: 99.09604%
<ravilov> Mmike, tocno, kao "najvjerojatnije objasnjenje pojave" - no jos uvijek NEMA CVRSTIH MATERIJALNIH DOKAZA
<Mmike> if anyone cares, radi winxp update
<Mmike> ravilov, ali, ima
 * BotaniCar|2 ode brzo negdje naci XP-e
<Mmike> ravilov, that's the point :)
<ravilov> Mmike, jesi skinuo onaj neki "last security update for XP"?
<ravilov> Mmike, sorry, ali ne
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> dobio sam i sendvic
<SilverSpace> Mmike: baba preticala drugi auto i mene uopce nije vidjela sa kontra strane morao sam preko rizola u park skocit jer bi me pomela samo tako za dlaku 
<Mmike> ravilov, sorry, ali da. I znaj da je ovo 'ali' na tvoje 'ali' topalo isti, pa je samim time moj argument jaci, odnosno, tvoj je nistavan. Aj sad ti.
<ravilov> Mmike, koji su tocno materijalni dokazi za big bang?
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: si hitil kamen na auto poslije ? :D
<Mmike> ravilov, svemir oko nas? :)
<ravilov> koji je tocno dokaz da je nastao iz big banga?
<ravilov> to je samo the most plausible theory
<BotaniCar|2> entropija ! errr... /me walks himself out
<Mmike> mislis 'most plausible hipothesys'? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: bazuku sam izvadio ali je stisnula gas i odmaglila :)
<ravilov> znas li da postoji jos brdo jednako uvjerljivih teorija?
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: : )
<ravilov> ne, ne mislim, Mmike 
<Mmike> ravilov, ack. Prestajem i ja onda :)
<Mmike> ravilov, u biti, ne postoji :) 
<Mmike> 'jednako uvjerljivih "teorija"' :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ali ... bili ste zabavni kao da ce uskoro 16h :) 
<ravilov> nisi bas prestao :p
<Mmike> prestao sam misliti :D
<ravilov> Mmike, EOD for me, jerbo sorry ali ne znas sta pricas ;)
<Mmike> ravilov, upravo suprotno, ti neznas o cem pricas. 
<Mmike> i dalje neznam koju bi tipkovnicu
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nabavi neku staru chiconey, taman su dovoljno tvrde, a nepoderive su. Ako mi firma nekad propadne, aj ovu nosim doma 
<Mmike> klikave su
<Mmike> nisu?
<Mmike> imam u podrumu neku
<Mmike> ibmovu prastaru
<BotaniCar|2> Malo da, mislio sam da volis to. 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/jeftini-paymaq-bitcoin-bankomat/131775.aspx
<Mmike> e, a Brkic, kolega na poslu bivsem, ima Sunovu USB tastaturu
<Mmike> pre-pre-pre-fakin-izvrsna
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ma, glasno je to :/
<Mmike> i onda zena pizdi
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zajebavas ? 
<Mmike> a ne treba joj JOS jedan razlog za pizdjenje :)
<BotaniCar|2> Zena ti pizdi da glasno tipkas ? Imao sam jednom takvog kolegu pa sam mu poklonio slusalice :)
<Mmike> kako ce slusalice, na mojim usima, utisati tipkanje?
<BotaniCar|2> nene, za zenu 
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, jasno je nakon toga da neces prezivjeti noc. bar ces joj dati do znanja da se ne das zajebavat' 
 * Mmike ce si iznajmit ofis :)
<BotaniCar|2> Je, neki s besplatnom strujom ! 
<vileni> bez interneta
<SilverSpace> odoh pogledati bahrein
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di imas ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ofis negdje di ima besplatni wifi :)
<Mmike> i besplatnu struju
<Mmike> drukcije neidem
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> struju mogu i doma placat
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutar
<SilverSpace> Mmike: skinuo sinoc
<jaizza> SilverSpace: 
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: :* wooo
<jaizza> SilverSpace: komad
<SilverSpace> skay sa nasim komentatorima
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: yo
<SilverSpace> mrzim ovo jutro bemti mrkvu 
<jaizza> danas ste aktivni
<jaizza> teorija samo ideja bez dokaza?
<jaizza> :-D
<Mmike> ideja je samo teorija s puno kruha!
<Mmike> matereti, windowsi 80 megabajta updatea updateiraju vec
<Mmike> koliko
<jaizza> moji kolege bi se dobro nasmijali na to
<Mmike> jaizza, a zasto se ne nasmiju?
<Mmike> neces im rec, ili? :D
<jaizza> Mmike: kolege matematičari
<jaizza> nisu mi na dohvat ni tipki ni uha
<Mmike> ma ravilov nezna guglat
<BotaniCar|2> pojedi kruha
<Mmike> idem bas slozit si neki vocni sejk
<BotaniCar|2> ahahaha, sad sam skuzio da je i mika iznad spomenuo kruh
<Mmike> i prebacit kompove u drugi dio stana
<SilverSpace> znate da je u Bahreinu nedalja radni dan?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znas da kad dobijes dete da ti je svaki dan radni? :)
<BotaniCar|2> znas da u bahreinu mogu zivjeti samo od jedne place ? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jos mi nije jasno kak mozete dete gledati kao posao/obavezu, zato i kukate stalno :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: se selis :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: u eko Severu su nedjelja i ponedjeljak neradni
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ja bum si slozil da mi u RH bude dobro, makar to nekog ili nekoliko politicara zivota kostalo :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: meni je svaki dan neradan :)
<SilverSpace> puce bnet :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/barbika-bez-imalo-mozga-i-srama--zamislite--u-brak-stupaju-ljudi-razlicitih-nacija--zato-i-jesmo-degenerirali-/1180843/
<jaizza> si
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ljenčino
<BotaniCar|2> Zamisljam jaizzu kako dolazi na skup nezaposlenih i pred pol milje ljudi viken "ljencine" :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ja ma ne budim se izmedu 6-7 h svaki dan :)
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/374546_10152144583461840_490413462_n.jpg
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nego kad se budiš?
<ravilov> Mmike, jaizza, ili ne znate sta pricate, ili vodeci svjetski rjecnici ne znaju - osobno biram prvu opciju
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks:  :))))
<SilverSpace> jaizza: lol fali zarez iza ja :)
<SilverSpace> netjak ve u 6h uleti u sobu 
<SilverSpace> vec*
<jaizza> ravilov: Klaić: teorija (grč. theoria gledanje, promatranje) u širem smislu: uopćeno iskustvo, čista spoznaja (supr. praksa); u užem smislu: sustavno izlaganje neke znanosti, izvođenje jedne pojave iz zakna na kojem se ona temelji (supr. empirija); naučavanje stvoreno od zakona i pretpostavki; čisto znanstveno promatranje bez obzira na stvarnost; školska mudrost
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/farewell-to-arscoin-preparing-to-kill-our-cryptocurrency/
<ivoks> ode jos jedan :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: jel kao pravi ujo/tetak (raz)maziš svog nećaka?
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> "čisto znanstveno promatranje bez obzira na stvarnost"
<ravilov> that says it all
<jaizza> ravilov: da, to ne znači da nije dokazivo ili dokazano
<jaizza> ravilov: naprijem teorije u beskonačnodimenzionalnim prostorima baš i nisu "stvarne" jer ih ne možemo empirijski spoznati
<jaizza> to ne znači da su neispravne ili nedokazive
<ravilov> zato i jesu teorije...
<ravilov> ja sam lijepo gore rekao
<ravilov> NEMAJU CVRSTIH MATERIJALNIH DOKAZA
<jaizza> ravilov: teroiju možeš i iempirijski dokazati
<ravilov> teorije su cisto ljudski koncept
<jaizza> ravilov: LOL
<BotaniCar|2> lol
<jaizza> nema potrebe dalje komentirati :-)
<ravilov> i ja mislim
<jaizza> doduše zabrinjavajuće je što smo si mmike i ja bliži po ovom pitanju :-D
<SilverSpace> jaizza: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/franko.resized.jpg ;)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: lol
<jaizza> SilverSpace: fakin
<SilverSpace> pravi 
<BotaniCar|2> reper ! 
<ivoks> ehm
<ravilov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory
<ravilov> "konceptualni dokazi" pomocu drugih teorija != fizicki dokazi
<SilverSpace> jaizza: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/franko11e.jpg
<SilverSpace> cure u vrticu ga obozavaju 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jel pečiraš javne servere, centos 6.5 ima openssl exploit
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: vidjeh, pokrpah :( 
<BotaniCar|2> fala ! 
<jelly> i debian 7 i kajgod
<jelly> debian advisory veli da mijenjam keypair, a to kosta ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> je, ziher .. iako, nije glupa ideja 
<jaizza> ravilov: svadiš se s pojmovima
<ravilov> ne znam sta bi to znacilo
<ravilov> definicija pojmova i jest problem ovdje
<jaizza> ravilov: uzmi Klaića i čitaj s razumijevanjem :-)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: neki put sam sretan da imam stare OS-ove ;-)
<ravilov> jaizza, ti takodjer
<jaizza> ravilov: teorija <> od empirija, ergo, teorijski dokaz <> empirijski dokaz dok ne sprovedeš teoriju u djelo
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: osim u slucaju di sam rucno kompajlirao $nekaj , pa sad to moram patchati sam, umjesto out-of-repo :) 
<jaizza> ravilov: neke teorije možeš empirijski dokazati, neke ne
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pa dobro, valjda nisi rucno kompajlirao openssl
<ravilov> koji je onda dokaz da su validne?
<jaizza> ravilov: recimo, gravitaciju možeš dokazati empirijski ;)
<ravilov> jaizza, ja sam vrlo jasno postavio pitanje
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nisam, i fakat rijetko ekaj sam kompajliram, razgovora radi sam naveo worse-case :) 
<ravilov> "big bang" je teorija, koji je tocno dokaz da je tocna?
<jelly> mmm
<SilverSpace> evolucija Rpi_a http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-compute-module-new-product/
<jaizza> ravilov: kako misliš koji je dokaz da su validne?
<jelly> ravilov: 3K pozadinkski sum je dokaz, jebemu
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: posto prodajes RP, bas gledam kak bi bio zgodan da PBX stavim na njega :)
<ravilov> jelly, koji je dokaz da taj sum dolazi od big banga a ne iz nekog drugog, jos neobjasnjenog izvora?
<BotaniCar|2> cek cek, 3k pozadinski sum bas i nije dokaz 
<BotaniCar|2> samo indicija
<jelly> ravilov: turtles all the way down?
<ravilov> ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne prodajem :) 
<jelly> ravilov: tako mozes pitati do daljnjega
<jaizza> ravilov: jednoć su virusi i bakterije bili samo teorija, atomi su bili samo teorija; onda su otkrili mikroskop
<ravilov> jelly, upravo tako - jer NEMA NEPOBITNOG DOKAZA, to su sve ideje i pokusaji objasnjenja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: a ovog novog cu si sigurno ubost 
<jaizza> ravilov: ako je nemoguće nešto empirijski dokazati, ne znači da nije dokazivo
<ravilov> jaizza, TOCNO TAKO
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: posto su ?
<jelly> ravilov: hocu reci, od toga nema nikakve koristi i vodi u solipsizam
<ravilov> atomi i bakterije su bili KONCEPT dok nisu FIZICKI dokazani
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nezna se jos koliko ce ovaj novi doc 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: http://hr.rsdelivers.com/product/raspberry-pi/raspberry-pi-type-b/raspberry-pi-type-b/7568308.aspx
<ravilov> to sto smo mi kao ljudi prihvatili neku ideju kao "nepobitnu" samo zato sto je najvjerojatnija i za nju ima najvise indicija ne znaci da je to sad odjednom nepobitno i garantirano tocno
<ivoks> coolio
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<jelly> ravilov: to upravo to znaci, dok se ne nadje nesto bolje
<ravilov> NITKO ne moze dokazati kako je nastao svemir, big bang je samo najvjerojatnija ideja
<ivoks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0076.html
<ivoks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0160.html
<ravilov> jelly, pa da, i to je CIJELA BIT
<ravilov> da su teroije tek IDEJE
<ivoks> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160
<jaizza> ravilov: uopće ne govorim o big bangu
<ravilov> NEDOKAZANE
<ravilov> jaizza, ali ja govorim
<jaizza> ravilov: govorim o dokazivanju teorija
<ravilov> jer je od toga sve krenulo
<jelly> ravilov: have fun w/ semantics
<jaizza> ravilov: nisi u pravu da teorije nisu dokazive
<jaizza> u tu je točka
<ivoks> http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt
<jaizza> :-)
<ivoks> panic and run
<ravilov> jaizza, dokazive su jedino kombinacijom cinjenica i drugih teorija
<jaizza> ravilov: ne
<ravilov> da su teorije dokazive, ne bi bile teorije nego cinjenice
<jelly> ivoks: ti bas ne pratis sto se prica na kanalu eh?
<ivoks> jelly: ne
<jelly> vidim :-)
<ravilov> ivoks, a mogao bi
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ali cijeni se dobra namjera :) 
<ivoks> da, bio sam na drugom kanalu i rekao da vas upozorim
<ravilov> ivoks, onda kazes INTERMISSION :p
<jelly> 5 za trud! :-)
<jaizza> ravilov: ne želim dalje raspravljati jer ne vidim smisla; morao bi neke stvari proći i naučiti prije nego bismo mogli uči u daljnju raspravu
<ivoks> mislio sam da ravilov i jaizza trube o teorijama
<ravilov> da, pa?
<jelly> jaizza: cijeli taj PoV je ili beskoristan, ili cisto izdrkavanje sa semantikom
<ravilov> jelly, ni jedno od toga
<jaizza> jelly: PoV?
<jelly> point of view
<BotaniCar|2> Point of View
<jelly> proizvodjac VGA kartica!
<BotaniCar|2> point of vadi-se-sad-sam
<BotaniCar|2> i, eto nas opet na ##bitkojn
<jaizza> da su teroje nedokazive, sveukupna znanost bi tapkala na mjestu
<ravilov> i tapka na mjestu
<jaizza> ravilov: ćemu CERN onda?
<jaizza> Higgsova čestica je za sad samo teroija
<ravilov> jaizza, upravo tako, da od nekih od tih teorija stvori cinjenice
<jaizza> aaaaa a što ako je dokažu?
<jelly> ivoks: [10:39] <jelly> BotaniCar|2: jel pečiraš javne servere, centos 6.5 ima openssl exploit [10:39] <BotaniCar|2> jelly: vidjeh, pokrpah :( 
<jelly> [10:39] <BotaniCar|2> fala ! [10:39] <jelly> i debian 7 i kajgod [10:40] <jelly> debian advisory veli da mijenjam keypair, a to kosta ;-)[10:42] <jelly> BotaniCar|2: neki put sam sretan da imam stare OS-ove ;-)
<jaizza> ravilov: odbit ćeš sve dokaze jer su teorije nedokazive?
<ravilov> jaizza, cime se nece nuzno automatski dokazati druge teorije, samo ce se dodati jos jedna stvar za razmatranje
<jaizza> ravilov: tvrdio si da je teroja nedokaziva
<ravilov> ne, nisam
<ravilov> gdje si to vidjela?
<ivoks> jelly: da, to se zagubilo u sumi besmislica
<ravilov> tvrdio sam da sam termin "teorija" znaci da (jos) nema cvrstih dokaza
<ravilov> kad ih bude, to vise nece biti teorija
<jelly> hm, 12.04 isto ima 1.0.1?  Too new
<ravilov> teorija == ideja
<jaizza> 09:43 < ravilov> Mmike, i dalje stoji da je teorija samo IDEJA
<jaizza> 09:43 < ravilov> bez stvarnih dokaza
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> 10.04 je ok, 12.04 treba update
<ravilov> jaizza, mozes li dokazati teoriju bez koristenja drugih teorija, dakle koristeci samo cinjenice?
<jelly> ravilov: ti koristis drugo znacenje rijeci "teorija" i "dokaz" od znanstvenika
<ravilov> right
<jaizza> ravilov: naravno da možeš
<ravilov> je li itko pogledao wiki clanak koji sam linkao?
<jaizza> za teoriju vjerojatnosti ti npr. apsolutno nije potrebna terija velikog praska ;-)
 * jelly ima drugog posla, trazit previse nove OSove i krpat
<ravilov> nisam rekao bez koristenja jedne teorije, rekao sam bez koristenja IJEDNE teorije
<jaizza> ravilov: u logici, teorije ovise o skupu aksioma koje postaviš na početku razmišljanja
<jaizza> izbaciš jedan aksiom ili zamjeniš drugim, cijela razvijena teorija pada u vodu, odnosno postaje nedokaziva ni teorijski ni empirijski
<ravilov> jaizza, upravo tako - teorija kaze "ako pretpostavimo ovo i ovo i ovo, onda je ovo tocno"
<ravilov> znaci uz pretpostavke
<jaizza> ravilov: to su teoremi
<jaizza> teorija je malo Å¡iri pojam
<jaizza> pretpostavke ili propozicije su još slabije od teorema
<ravilov> to se slazem
<ravilov> ok, aksiom je onda "uzmimo da je X neosporno tocan"
<ravilov> X = any random thing
<jaizza> tako je, aksiom je neosporna činjenica
<ravilov> ne, aksiom je PRETPOSTAVKA da je to cinjenica
<jaizza> ne
<jaizza> aksiom je činjenica koja se ne dovodi u pitanje
<jaizza> nema pogodbe
<jaizza> nema ako
<ravilov> da, za potrebe teorije
<ravilov> inace itekako moze biti upitna
<ravilov> 10:57 <ravilov> je li itko pogledao wiki clanak koji sam linkao?
<jaizza> problemi na poslu
<jaizza> dođem
<ravilov> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=theory
 * jelly upravo objasnio jr adminu da "package openssl" u debian advisoryju znaci SVI binary paketi a ne samo onaj koji se zove "openssl" 
<BotaniCar|2> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar|2> bar se nisi samo izgalamio na njega da je debil i otisao u kantinu :)
<jelly> a vec se ulogirao na 20 masina, "upgradeao" i izlogirao, a paranoidan je i ne koristi ssh keyeve nego passworde :-)
<jelly> oops
<BotaniCar|2> One-time passworde, naravno :) S generatoom passworda kojem ne moze pristupiti cesce od jednom dnevno 
<jelly> ne
<jelly> bilo previse komplicirano za izvesti, brijem
<BotaniCar|2> Onda nije paranoik ako mu sitnice kao kompleksnost izvedbe predstavljaju prepreku :)
 * jelly svojevremeno nosio mac OTP u novcaniku
<BotaniCar|2> E, to je posel :) 
<jelly> S/Key ftw
<BotaniCar|2> "Be aware that FreePBX has a difficult time displaying properly with IE6 and IE7 and regularly blows up with older versions of Safari. Be safe. Use Firefox." .. strange definition of security 
<ravilov> hmm meni su objasnjavali da je password login nesigurniji od key logina
<jelly> ravilov: ovisi kako cuvas privatni dio kljuca
<ravilov> pa
<ravilov> chmod 600
<ravilov> sto drugo mogu?
<jelly> nosit ga sa sobom
<BotaniCar|2> Drito
<BotaniCar|2> Cim kljuc ostavljas na lokaciji koja ti nije pod nadzorom 24h, pass je bolji 
<jelly> nod
<ravilov> oh wait
<ravilov> private part
<ravilov> da, to je ili sa mnom ili na masinama gdje jedino ja imam pristup
<BotaniCar|2> Jos jedna stvar koju mmiketu nisam nikad uspio objasniti :)
<ravilov> znaci ako se dobro pobrinem za private key, key login je stvarno sigurnjiji?
<BotaniCar|2> Sigurno ce mi biti teze doci ti do keya nego shebat password ( uvjetno, mozda si manijak koji ima u glavi unique-43-char-long password jedinstven za svaki server na koji ides )
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: doci do mog racunala dok sam na rucku uopce nije problem :-|
<jelly> al po toj logici, mozes mi i keylogger postavit
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne koristite anti keylogging softver defaultno na radnim stanicama ? ja to svima stavljam 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: nema za linux
<BotaniCar|2> i, cekaj da sutra dobijes memorandum da se po novom jede na radnom mjestu :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ak mi budu enforsali windows radnu stanicu, ne budem dugo tu 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ni' vrag da si ozbiljan, pa puca ti tuki za cim sjedis , vecinu posla (pretpostavljam) ionako obavljas u remote terminalu 
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> dakle xp danas umire
<ravilov> imam sluzbeni desktop sa sluzbenim xp
<ravilov> upravo me trazio instalirat neke updatese
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: posljednji update koji je izdan samo izbacuje popup koji te upozorava da je dosao end of life
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jesam, raditi u securecrtu nije tak zgodno
<BotaniCar|2> dobijat ces jos neko vrijeme nova azuriranja koja su non-platform-specific 
<ravilov> er, krivo, taj update je instaliran jos daaaaaaavno
<ravilov> ovo nije taj
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: najvise me jebe sto windowsi nemaju session management, kad se reboota sve treba startati iznova
<ravilov> ovo je neki cumulative patch za IE8 i jos nesto
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: a sta ces, drugi OS, svejedno mi je jos malo sumnjivo da bi radi gubitka komfora dao otkaz 
<ravilov> jelly, securecrt? sta fali puttyju?
<ravilov> tj. po cemu je securecrt bolji?
<ivoks> eto, ode i freenode :)
<ravilov> nda, meni su sa novim laptopom stigla i nova pravila, forsirali me da moram bit na win7
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: nista sto se ne bi dalo preboljeti jos tisucicom gore, ali
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kam ?
<ravilov> ja popi* a zena me natjerala da "bar probam"
<ravilov> zacudio sam se kako se i na win7 dade raditi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: u reboot
<jelly> ravilov: po tabovima, shortcutima i upotrebljivosti
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> nista od toga ne koristim
<ravilov> er, osim upotrebljivosti
<ravilov> koja mi je sasvim dobra u puttyju
<BotaniCar|2> Ja jos nisam sreo ozbiljnog informaticara koji se nije snasao na bilo kojem OS-u, bar a silu 
<SilverSpace> aha vidim obavjest :)
<jelly> kad nemas 20-50 ssh ili telnet sessiona u svakom trenu gore
<ivoks> mozes se snaci
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: to stoji, na svasta ne _mozes_ navici, ali ne _moras_
<ravilov> jelly, moja teorija (harr), i to prema vlastitom iskustvu, je da ljudi uglavnom pruzaju otpor, ali covjek se zacudi kako se ponekad lako naviknuti na nesto drugo
<ravilov> jelly, istina, nemam ih toliko
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> and here it goes
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: to je dobra strana vendor lockin
<BotaniCar|2> i jedina
<ravilov> jelly, http://www.dilbert.com/2007-10-26/
<ravilov> mislim da to objasnjava sve sto se tice nase standardizacije
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: nakon toga mozes kupiti vazeljin i nagnuti se, da manje boli
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ako imas budzet za licence i lockinan si od strane vendora koji ima podrsku vrijednu pare - ne boli to nikaj 
<jelly> velis, jos ti se i svidja
<BotaniCar|2> Pa da :) 
<ravilov> jelly, sluzbeni MX - exchange, sluzbeni MA - outlook, sluzbeni browser - IE, sluzbeni OS - win7, itd itd itd
<ravilov> e da, i globalni intranet nam je na sharepointu
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: imate otvorenih natjecaja za radno mjesto ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> jos i sharepoint <3
<ravilov> da, reklo bi se da nas je MS dobro ozenio
<ivoks> mene nije kikalo jos, hm
<jelly> ravilov: sharepoint se kod nas pokazao iznimno nezgrapan
<BotaniCar|2> Imam pre-dobar IP skener, mali prvo quera lokalnu ARP tablicu, onda krene s pravim skenom :) poslijedicno imam i zasivljene unose za kante koje su bile nekad vidjene a sad su u offu
<jelly> sad kolega koji se bavi Jirom lobira za Confluence
<ravilov> jelly, kod nas nije nista bolji, jos je jako lose skonfiguriran, ali to nikog ne sprecava da bude deployan
<jelly> vec je nagovorio tetke iz racunovodstva, kojima je concfluence dovoljno jednostavan za koristenje
<ravilov> 55 dana, and counting!
<ravilov> (moj telefon)
<ravilov> nazalost moguce da cu ga sad morat restartat :(
<ravilov> nesto sam cackao i zbrljao se 3G data
<ravilov> odnosno mobile data in general
<jelly> odes u airplane mod i nazad, isto?
<ravilov> isto
<ravilov> isklj/uklj mobile data, isto
<jelly> ti kompjuteri nista ne valjaju, treba sadit krumpire
<ravilov> neki low level servis se zdrmao, ali ne mogu skuzit koji
<ravilov> jelly, a jel mozes to sa windowsa?
<jelly> ne, treba otic u polje
<ravilov> jelly, sta ako je polje nekompatibilno s motikom koju imam?
<ravilov> GPRS service: disconnected, fail because No error
<BotaniCar|2> bio sam nedavno na sajmu starinskog sjemenja. Bio je frajer koji je izmislio motiku v2 ( ne zove se tak,no.. ) , pre- izvrsno, 14x bolja do klasicne motike 
<BotaniCar|2> Kaad nadjem sliku, bu'm stavil sim 
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar|2> PBXInAFlash koristi centos kao defaultnu platformu :) 
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> kad se connect() pokusa spojiti na unix socket, gdje se actually nalazi taj socket?
<ravilov> connect(7, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path=@"ppp.ipc"}, 10) = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<ivoks> path=@"ppp.ipc"
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> glup sam
<ivoks> gledaj di je otvorio 7
<ivoks> open 7
<ravilov> socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 7
<ivoks> onda je path
<ivoks> path=@"ppp.ipc"
<ravilov> er, pa to nista ne znaci
<ivoks> kak sad nista ne znaci?
<ravilov> pa gdje je taj file?
<ravilov> unix socket je obican file
<ravilov> well, inode
<jelly> pa valjda u cwdu?
<ivoks> nisam siguran
<ivoks> '@' je bitna stavka
<ravilov> da, sta to znaci?
<jelly> strace getent hosts google.com |& grep nscd ima drukciji output
<jelly> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_LOCAL, sun_path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = 0
<ravilov> je li to isto sto i unix socket?
 * jelly mislio da je a sad vise ne zna
<ravilov> u biti pokusavam shvatiti zasto gornji connect() faila sa ECONNREFUSED
<ravilov> jerbo mi zbog toga ne radi mobile data
<ivoks> connect je spajanje
<ivoks> kako ga otvori definira je li socket ili nije
<jelly> ti to strejsas po mobitelu?
<ivoks> a to sto se ne mozes spojiti je posljedica sto tog filea nema, jel :)
<ravilov> jelly, da
<ravilov> ivoks, da, a gdje ga tocno treba biti?
<ravilov> to je moje pitanje
<ivoks> u cwdu
<ivoks> inace bi bio full path
<ravilov> a sta znaci @ ?
<ravilov> zasto nije onda "./path" ?
<jelly> when all else fails, unix(7) ?
<ivoks> nisam siguran sto je @, ali siguran sam da nije path
<jelly> Linux also supports an abstract namespace which is independent of the filesystem.
<ravilov> jelly, da, citam, abstract pathovi su oni koji kao byte #0 imaju '\0'
<ravilov> jel to mozad ovaj @ ?
<BotaniCar> ravilov:  "find / -type s" ce naci sve socket-type fajle
<ivoks> :))
<ravilov> nece pomoci ako ovaj @ znaci da je to neki "apstraktni" socket
<BotaniCar> to jos ne znas, zavrti find i vidi kaoj opce imas
<ravilov> jel i mene zadesilo?
<BotaniCar> jesteda , netsplit
<ravilov> nasao sam sveukupno 2 socketa, nijedan nije taj
<ravilov> also, BotaniCar, pipe/file socket != unix socket, AFAIK
<BotaniCar> a, jesu na istom mjestu u FSu ? Mozda samo ne moze kreirati file ( kaj god da treba otvoriti socket)
<ravilov> nisu na istom mjestu
<BotaniCar> psmtr
<ravilov> skinuo sam i pogledao strace source, ispada da @"pero" znaci tocno to, prvi byte je '\0', dakle - apstrakni socket
<ravilov> "The name has no connection with filesystem pathnames."
<ravilov> "The abstract socket namespace is a nonportable Linux extension."
<ravilov> sve bolje od boljeg
<BotaniCar> http://www.thetablet.co.uk/news/322/0/publishing-giant-owned-by-german-church-files-for-bankruptcy # porn kompanija u vlasnistvu Crkve se prijavila za bankrot :( 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1978665_423523367792569_7162525989179974093_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> za koji klinac mi instalira X-e na telefonsku centralu ?! 
<ivoks> ravilov: znaci, namespace?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<ravilov> ivoks, izgleda da da
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: tak da mozes skajpat drito prek telefonske centrale =)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ae, isto k'o sto otvaram ofiz dokumente na serveru :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pa naravno, kak ces provjerit kad ti juzer veli 'nemrem otvorit dokument iz melja'?
 * BotaniCar se zagrcne od smijeha
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> rebutanje servera po svijetu
<hbogner> i sta ako se neki nece ponovno upalit?
<ivoks> ilo, idrac, ipmi
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/foto-amerikanci-ukrajina-je---330815.html
<ivoks> bas me zanima gdje bi 2066 hrvata smjestilo idaho
<hbogner> ivoks, idaho je unutar usa i nije razina sa ukrajinom
<ivoks> tebi nije razina
<ivoks> pitaj kanadjane sto im je bitnije, idaho ili ukrajina ili kazahstan
<ivoks> ili meksikance
<ivoks> ili peruance
<hbogner> da si usporedio idaho i hersonsku oblast, bio bi na istoj razini
<ivoks> boli ih kita za drugu stranu atlantika
<hbogner> ja gazem razina medjunarodnih granica
<hbogner> objektivno gledam na to, a ne subjektivno
<hbogner> drzavna granica, usa ista razina kao ukrajina
<ivoks> idaho je drzava
<ivoks> kao sto je i koruska
<ivoks> kao sto je i stajerska
<ivoks> kao i kalifornija
<ivoks> imaju svoje vlade, svoje parlamente
<hbogner> eto, ali su manja razina od drzave zvane usa, ili njemacka
<ivoks> koruska je u austriji :D
 * ivoks proved his point :)
<hbogner> ivoks, jebiga sad, i vojvodina ima svoju vladu i parlament
<hbogner> ivoks, yiz got me there
<hbogner> *yiz=you
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> hbogner: a stajerska ti je na 20km od tebe
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ivoks, +400 :D
<ivoks> ili od zagreba, ovisi gdje si
<hbogner> ja sam +400km cestom :D
<hbogner> ja sam ih odmah strpao u mnjemacku sa bavarskom ...
<hbogner> moja greska, to priznam
<hbogner> ali ptiznaj da je idaho i ukrajina nisu ista razina,
<hbogner> idaho je dio vece drzave zvane usa
<ivoks> ne mozes se sad izvuc
<hbogner> korusa, stajerska su dio vece drzave zvane austrija
<ivoks> ne znas di je stajerska
<ivoks> a optuzujes amere sto ne znaju da je ukrajina 7000 milja od njih
<hbogner> herskonska oblast je dio vece drzave zvane ukrajina
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> vojvodina je dio vece drzave zvane serbia itd itd
<ivoks> uzlaud vam trud sviraci
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> istinu govoreci, zalosnije mi je sto znam gdje je idaho, a fulao sam austriju i njemacku
<ivoks> i sloveniju
<ivoks> stajerska je u sloveniji :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styria_(Slovenia)
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0tajerska_(Slovenija)
<ivoks> tstststststs
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> los sam na zapadnom frontu :D
<ivoks> sad cu staviti komentar na http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/foto-amerikanci-ukrajina-je---330815.html
<ivoks> 'visokoobrazovani hrvat smjesta stajersku u njemacku'
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ivoks, kako, ja sm zavrsio samo srednju skolu, nemam ja diplomu :D
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> hraaanaaaaaa
<BotaniCar> ako si skolovan na brdu, i to se racuna kao visoko obrazovanje 
<hbogner> nisam, ja sam skolovan u nizini :(
<ravilov> "niskoobrazovan (ali svejedno relativno bistar!) hrvat ... "
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t31.0-8/q71/s720x720/1909270_10152152087211840_1741671184651995787_o.jpg
<vileni> hbogner: srusili mi guardian na 104 dana
<hbogner> vileni, e hebiga, znam kako je, meni na 139 nas preuzeo i poslje ga srusili
<hbogner> tako d aisto nista
<vileni> hbogner: do 97. dana nisam ni znao da imam portal :)
<hbogner> ivoks, kad smo vec kod lokacija i zemljopisa/geografije, cekaj da vidis ekipu kojoj su portali orijentiri, "Nadjemo se kod prizemljenog sunca" i slicno
<hbogner> vileni, ja sm krenuo sa 30-tak i polako su jedan po jedan padali, i ova 3 mi ostala zanjd an 139
<hbogner> skoro 5 mjeseci recharge 
<vileni> ja nisam uopce rechargao
<hbogner> netko drugi je :D
<vileni> dario
<vileni> i jso netko
<vileni> taman mi je vlasta otisla po kljuceve da i ja mogu
 * ravilov se pita koje ce jos nacine izmislit za tratit vrijeme utaman
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/10246519_10203665383257904_7973953978762629011_n.jpg
<ivoks> maserati dizel \o/
<ivoks> Cijena Maseratija u Hrvatskoj sa svim davanjima iznosi 90.000 eura.
<ivoks> prava sitnica
<budz0r> kikiriki
<tonil> ivoks, koje godiste?
<tonil> novi?
<tonil> il polovno?
<tonil> zato jer ih u handlera imas po 38k
<tonil> 2008
<ivoks> novi
<ivoks> novi, dizel
<tonil> lipu liniju ima ovi novi crni model
<tonil> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/maserati-quattroporte-diesel-nero-cuoio-upe-104-000-schenefeld/192681179.html?lang=de&pageNumber=1&__lp=22&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=creationTime&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&makeModelVariant1.makeId=16600&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&ambitCountry=DE&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&categories=Limousine
<tonil> uf jbote
<tonil> sorry
<tonil> za link
<tonil> ivoks, mislis uvozit auto?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa samo sam komentirao
<ivoks> ne mislim kupiti maseratia :)
<ivoks> bacanje novaca :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> 209.85.128.0/17 zavrsio na spamcopu
<ivoks> gmail
<hbogner> nikad nisam mislio da cu na faksu ucit C# al eto ovaj semestar ga uzim
<ivoks> budz0r: si tu?
<budz0r> ivoks: tu sam
<ivoks> budz0r: wtf je burazi.org?
<budz0r> ivoks: neki moj stroj :D
<ivoks> jel je?
<budz0r> moyda sam nekaj testirao pa mi ostalo
<tonil> lol
<ivoks> budz0r: burazi.org je bas tvoj stroj?
<ivoks> Admin Name:Tuner Gunn
<budz0r> ne, stroj na hetzneru
<ivoks> Admin City:Zagreb
<ivoks> budz0r: ok, al ti si admin?
<budz0r> da
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> ok, ajmo na private
<ravilov> smrc
<ravilov> ode moj divan uptime
<rut> tonil care :)
<rut> sto ima 
<rut> kako veza ?
<rut> jel te slusa mala ?
<rut> ili ti slusas nju 
<tonil> vecinom ja moram slusat nju ako ocu u gace haha xD eto odoh sad na faks cujemo se kasnije
<rut> e jesi p***** ..
<rut> ostavi je i nadi drugu .. kod ove si pop**sio ..!
<ivoks> ravilov: da, ja na jednom stroju imam preko 500 dana
<rut> kad se vec hvalite 
<rut> DNS01# w                                                                
<rut>  3:49PM  up 711 days,  5:16, 1 user, load averages: 0.12, 0.10, 0.08
<rut> USER    TTY FROM              LOGIN@  IDLE WHAT
<rut> DNS01# uname -a
<rut> OpenBSD xxx.xxxx.hr 4.9 GENERIC#0 i386
<ravilov> ivoks, znam, hvalio si se jucer
<ravilov> ivoks, ovo je (bio) moj mobitel
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nista-od-oporavka-mmf-ostro-snizio-prognoze-za-hrvatsko-gospodarstvo/1181046/
<ivoks> svake godine odgadjamo oporavak
<ivoks> nista, morat cemo sjediti i cekati jos godinu dana :)
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> mogao bi taj oporavak i pozuriti malo, vec ga cekamo dugo
<ivoks> dosadno nam je
<ravilov> tonil, daleko ces ti dogurati ako ces slusat rutove ljubavne savjete...
<tonil> a ko njega uopce slusa lol
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OupvKP3x6U
<datase> tonil: Title: E-Type - The Predator, Views: 252799, Rating: 96.180906%
<ravilov> just saying
<tonil> sam da pitam uzimao bih novi mobach,pikira note tricu,ima li neki operater da nudi bez pretplate
<ivoks> odose, u tandemu
<SilverSpace> joj
<ravilov> i jao
<jelly> avaj
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/10155165_790214157666264_1419128474742514779_n.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.barnorama.com/girls-and-bikes/#
<ivoks> slika #2 je Jarun :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKsnc92tMLU trippy cover
<datase> jelly: Title: Younger Brother - The Last Days Of Gravity [Full Album], Views: 24956, Rating: 97.983188%
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mogla bi biti :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znam sigurno da je :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ima nekih poznatih stvari na toj slici :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nista-od-oporavka-mmf-ostro-snizio-prognoze-za-hrvatsko-gospodarstvo/1181046/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: guzica :)
<SilverSpace> snimio si :)
<ivoks> idem nes pojest; jeo sam samo juhu danas
<ivoks> kak ljudi mogu prezivjet na tome, nemam pojma
<jelly> kaj sad
<ravilov> jelly, imas problema sa alter egom?
<SilverSpace> sad sam obiso jarun i ovo nije jarun 
<jelly> ovo je SPARTA
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nema nigdje ovako malih drvweca
<jelly> SilverSpace: a tvoje iskusno oko je procijenilo da je dupe iz 2013-2014, nikako 2007 godiste? :-)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je jarun
<obruT> SilverSpace: drveca ? :P
 * obruT kad ode na Jarun nit vidi drvece nit jezero, a bome ni cestu po kojoj se vozi
<obruT> jer, kud god pogledam guzice i sise... alo alo di si !?!
<SilverSpace> http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/images/2013/01/bike_riding_babes/02-bike_riding_babes.jpg
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel ovo jarun
<obruT> SilverSpace: o da
<obruT> SilverSpace: a nadimak za zensku je "mercedes"
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<obruT> pa tu guzu pozna svatko tko se vozio oko jaruna :)
<obruT> vidim da nema Liz Hatch na ovoj stranici sa fotkama zena/bicikl
<SilverSpace> obruT: pazi kaj govoris tj. pises logira se kanal :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa Mercedes je kompliment... bar ove sezone
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9mnUl9v1wI
<datase> ivoks: Title: Meizu MX3 Ubuntu Demo, Views: 25, Rating: 98.596488%
<ivoks> u biti, mislim da smo ovo vec vidjeli :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<ipozgaj> oj
<markosejic> ima nekoga
<SilverSpace> kaj
<markosejic> silver pozz
<ipozgaj> ravilov: jos mi nije jasno sto je ovaj tabedit
<ipozgaj> ravilov: koliko vidim samo mi napise gore imena buffera i to je to
<ivoks>  20:10:03 up 440 days,  1:03,  2 users,  load average: 1.00, 0.73, 0.66
<ivoks> down it goes :/
<ravilov> ipozgaj, pa... think firefox tabs
<ravilov> mozes se setat po njima itd
<ipozgaj> skuzih
<ipozgaj> ne tbrea mi to :)
<ravilov> moji na poslu to jako vole
<ipozgaj> ravilov: imas buffere i :ls :)
<ravilov> meni i nije nesto
<ravilov> ja koristim split windows ;)
<ipozgaj> opcenito ni ne koristim buffere/windowe u vi-u, preferiram jedan doc a ako trebam drugi onda otvorim novi tmux pane
<ravilov> doduse ako pretjeram onda mi se od svakog windowa vidi 2-3 reda, ali jbg :p
<ipozgaj> ravilov: koristim tmux, onda je ultra konfuzno ako mijesas paneove i windowe
<ravilov> meni je za moje potrebe najcesce lakse ako vidim sve istovremeno
<ravilov> to da
<ravilov> ja sam jos uvijek na screenu, a i to samo ponekad
<ravilov> ipozgaj, nasao sam prvi nedostatak za ci' ;)
<ravilov> ako se string proteze u vise redova
<ravilov> onda ne radi
<ipozgaj> wrapaj na 79 :P
<tonil> dinner time
<ravilov> ipozgaj, kako ce mi to pomoc?
<ipozgaj> "" pa onda u drugoj liniji opet "" :)
<ravilov> ipozgaj, http://jebo.me/pas/3@raw
<ravilov> ipozgaj, uf, taman posla :p
<ipozgaj> ravilov: to je common practice
<ipozgaj> :D
<ravilov> samo neka je, ja ne budem :p
<ipozgaj> da radis tu to sto sad radis, linter bi ti automatski refusao commit :P
<ravilov> o *ebala vas nacisticka pravila :p
<ipozgaj> ravilov: pa dok imas hrpu ljudi koji commitaju, ako svatko slijedi svoja pravila onda imas kupuis
<ipozgaj> kupus*
<ravilov> ipozgaj, opet mi ne pomaze, sta ako sa ci' hocu ocistiti sve od pocetka do kraja stringa? a ono razlomljeno u milijun malih
<ravilov> sta cu svaku liniju posebno brisat?
<ipozgaj> onda radi:
<ipozgaj> f" cf"
<ravilov> cf" dio mi ne radi
<ravilov> ma ci["'] je zgodno za manje zahvate (i dobro je znat da postoji) ali mislim da cu se ipak drzat svog v..c :)
<ipozgaj> ja i dalje tvrdim da su multiline stringovi evil :)
<ravilov> a ja tvrdim da su stringovi koji su prirodno multiline ali su prisilno izlomljeni ruzni :p
<ravilov> kao sto vidis, osobno recimo nemam nikakvih problema koristiti navodnike na identican nacin kako bi koristio i { }
<ravilov> cak i sa indentacijom
<weshmashian> ciw rulz :)
<ivoks> igustin: tstststs ljudi me pingaju je li dors/cluc legit :)
<ivoks> i dal da odgovore na poziv :)
<ravilov> ivoks, konfa postoji vec 20 godina, dakle legit je :p
<ivoks> ravilov: jep, al eto, cini se da jasna pikira na zene :)
<ivoks> ravilov: pa me muz jedne od pozvanih pinga da vidi je li to legit :)
<ravilov> mislio sam
<ravilov> 20 godina
<ravilov> nije underaged
<ravilov> a normalno da jasna cilja zene, pa prvo ce svoje navuc
<ivoks> idem... pozdrav :)
<ipozgaj> ravilov: mozes probati i sa cap (change a paragraph), cip (change inner paragraph), cas cis (sentence) itd
<ipozgaj> igustin: ja ne mislim poceti sa ads campaign za DORS/CLUC prije negje 4/20
<igustin> ipozgaj: slažem se, nama potrebe, hvala još jednom
<igustin> ipozgaj: čut ćemo se
<igustin> ivoks: ne kužim te baš, ali čut ćemo se :)
<OneKorea> na debianu nemogu kompajlirat trenutno, ne prepoznaje make. ima neki compile environment koji trebam instalirat?
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> pa instaliraj make?
<OneKorea> jesam to, neznam jel treba jos nesto -_-
<OneKorea> ma dobro je, uglavnom, trazim neke dependencije sad -
<OneKorea> neznam, make bacio neki error bezveze, mozda mi fali jos nesto
<ravilov> pa rekao si da "ne prepoznaje make", ovo sto sad pricas nema veze s tim...
<ravilov> naravno da treba jos hrpa svacega prije nego se moze kompajlirat
<OneKorea_> build-essential se zove paket na debianu koji sam trazio
<ipozgaj> ja obicno instaliram autoconf, automake, libtool, bison, flex, m4, make...
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-09
<rut> jutro fuk**ri
<markosejic> d jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro , curke :) 
<BotaniCar> pfft, da ni "sta je pe*eru" ne dobijem nazad .. c c c 
<drj_cro> sta je pe*eru :)
<BotaniCar> :*
<BotaniCar> A nita, jutro je :) 
<rut> muffin kome kiss ?
<BotaniCar> Svima ! 
<BotaniCar> Danas sam radodajka 
<rut> ma da .. nedam te ja nikome
<BotaniCar> rut: si slagao SIP videopozive na asterixu ? Znam da to radi, ali ne znam kak skonfigurirat' konferencijski video  poziv
<rut> ne
<BotaniCar> heh, ja uvijek zelim neki drq
<rut> nemamo mi takvu opremu 
<BotaniCar> PC s kamerom ? 
<rut> sirotinjsko je kod nas sve
<BotaniCar> ajde, dok je placa na vrijeme :) 
<rut> hahaa . to mi nije palo na pamet 
<rut> mislio sam na neke telefone sa cam 
<BotaniCar> zato sam naglasio SIP, nemam ni ja konferencijsku opremu :( 
<BotaniCar> ( za sad )
<rut> a sto mora ako je SIP biti i video ?
<rut> nemora
<BotaniCar> ne mora, ali znas da ne mora biti ni telefon, ako je sip
<rut> al kad ga imas onda ces ga rade koristit nego pc i neki soft.
<BotaniCar> Do tog treba tek doci :) Nece mi nitko kupiti opremu ako prvo nemam dokaz/pokaz koncepta :) 
<rut> ma pusti tehniku sad .. pocelo je sex-om a ti na sip 
<BotaniCar> Iako, ko ih jebe, uparit cu android 
<drj_cro> navlakusa :)
<BotaniCar> sex,sip, pusenje, sve je to predigra
<rut> jelda drj_cro 
<rut> navlaci on kozicu :P
<rut> haha
<BotaniCar> Napravim ti koznu jaknu od nje :) 
<rut> netrebas meni :)
<rut> aj prvo sredi da ti sip radi 
<rut> a lako onda za video 
<rut> i ostala sranja 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: slazes cisti asterisk ili prek onih web cuda? jel koliko se sjecam onaj freepbx je imao plugine koji ti je to sam radio
<drj_cro> za cisti asterisk ces se na*bat sa sa slaganjem, budem ti poslje pogledao po starim backupima konfiguraciju sto sam slagao(doma mi je negdje na diskovima)
<drj_cro> ako ti jos bude trebala
<rut> ja sam mu prvi ovecao cfg ako ce trebat . nemoj sad ti drj .. :)
<rut> meni prvom guzu daje 
<drj_cro> :)
<rut> jel tako muffin . 
<drj_cro> izdrzvljiv je on ,valjda moze dvaput :)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: probat' cu prvo kroz web interfejs, ako nece ici, CLI. Da, ako se ne sjecas na pamet, bum guglal. Znam da 1to1 videocall radi s promjenom samo jednog parametra u konfiguraciji, ako se dobro sjecam konferencije su bile bed zbog mixanja vise kanala
 * BotaniCar svima da svinjskih supcica bez kostiju
<ivoks> http://web.archive.org/web/20041015013402/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ivoks> tako je pocelo... :)
<ivoks> ste vidli ovo
<ivoks> http://sftimes.co/?id=413&src=share_fb_new_413
<ivoks> za plakat
<drj_cro> uf onaj 11 lici na mmiketa :)
<drj_cro> a onaj 12 ja i moji klinci :)
<BotaniCar> mozda nisam trebao gledati te fotke :) 
<ivoks> drj_cro: si vidio sto smo od dubrave napravili jucer :)
<drj_cro> da :)
<ivoks> i ravnica
<ivoks> liku smo sve porusili :)
<drj_cro> mi smo se za danas dogovarali goricu
<ivoks> i onda se spojiti s dubravom
<ivoks> i pomesti centar
<budz0r> jutro
<ivoks> i prenjeti taj aartifkat do berlina... predugo je na tomislavcu
<ivoks> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8y1hDPj2j4A/U0TFzuUXOsI/AAAAAAAC8BM/EiV5sAfDVLo/w382-h902-no/5b4c3456-6d18-40c9-b5e2-b8a33e1b2282
<ivoks> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-bdUuLmsuWj0/U0N7xs67eMI/AAAAAAAACrE/E61PgykR50w/w426-h248/14+-+1
<ravilov> ivoks, http://web.archive.org/web/20040928051726/http://www.canonical.com/
<ivoks> ravilov: ima i starije
<ivoks> http://web.archive.org/web/20040610202956/http://www.no-name-yet.com/
<ivoks> ili, jos bolje:
<ivoks> http://web.archive.org/web/20040731032313/http://www.no-name-yet.com/
<ravilov> ivoks, zanimljivo
<ravilov> jos zanimljivije da je ta domena jos uvijek zakupljena ali nema nista gore
<ravilov> a mogli bi stavit neke arhivske sadrzaje, za muzej
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> ravilov: Updated Date: 2014-03-11T01:22:21Z
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2014-06-09T00:42:30Z
<markosejic> ivoks pozz
<ivoks> markosejic: zdravo
<ivoks> http://danielpocock.com/double-whammy-for-cacert.org-users
<markosejic> http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/archives/2014/04/08/the-internets-bleeding-heart
<ivoks> http://web.archive.org/web/20070321225925/http://www.init.hr/
<ivoks> a joj... :)
<ivoks> to je vec 7 godina
<ivoks> vise nisam startup :D :D :D
<ivoks> joj, svakog tko kaze startup treba letvom po glavi
<rut> muffin .. radis ili kopas ?
<BotaniCar> rut: nisam siguran :) 
<ravilov> ivoks, pa mozda obnove registraciju
<ravilov> ivoks, also, trebao si biti vizionar i nazvati se upstart a ne init :)
<ravilov> jos uvijek se stignes preimenovat u systemd
<markosejic> gledam po netu ima ssh bug heart bleed
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/WonderfulEngr/status/452520240400695296/photo/1/large?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb&utm_campaign=jplans&utm_content=453829527421353984
<ravilov> ides
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ping
<BotaniCar|2> pih , bolje mi rade sip klijenti na androidu nego na windowsima :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: pong
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: $ovi_tvoji .. svi smo sad ili cemo biti na digitalnoj telefoniji s eventualnom konverzijom nazad na analogiju , right ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Da li linija kakvu sad imam/imat cu podrzava landline SMS ? 
<obruT> dakle, gase se stare centrale i svi se migrijaju na IMS... do tvog IAD-a bi trebalo sve ici preko IP, a onda u IAD ustekas analogni telefon... ako to bas ne zelis ili neces, onda posebno za tebe stave nekakvu karticu i terminiraju voip prije tebe
<obruT> sto se tice featurea, nema nekakvih tehnickih zapreka da mozes SMS-at preko toga, samo je pitanje da li ce to ponuditi kao uslugu
<BotaniCar|2> Znaci, ne znas ni kakav je sad status te usluge ni kakav ce biti ? Thx, budem CAM-a ugnjavio, jednostavno mi je trebao razlog da si malo popricam s tobom, nisam vise mogao :) 
<jelly> KAM jesti
<obruT> jos uvijek se bore s osnovnim voiceom, ne znam za SMS
<BotaniCar|2> kak v6 implementacija ide, obruT ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Ste zadovoljni napretkom ? 
<jelly> obruT: super mi je od H1 sto mogu SIP dok sam doma rutat na mobitel na wirelessu
<obruT> jelly: to s fritzboxom ? 
<jelly> da
<obruT> fora je ta kutijica, ima mnogo featura OOTB
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> jeste
<jelly> i skupa 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<SilverSpace> zahladilo vani 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam se razmazio s ovih par toplih dana, danas udjem u auto i sav se tepem od zime, pogledam - 9 celzijanera, nije bas tak zima
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/1902747_657222877646214_1749730849_n.jpg # ahahahahahah
<SilverSpace> da sad je 12°
<SilverSpace> nije bas za kratke rukave
<SilverSpace> eto i kise
<ravilov> pa kisa je i razlog sto je zahladilo
<SilverSpace> Svoju sam diplomu pošteno platio, a oni mi uvalili krivotvorinu
<SilverSpace> "gospodin" iz Zagrebačkog holdinga
<ravilov> http://www.dilbert.com/1989-11-20/ - star ali jos uvijek aktualan
<SilverSpace> U Zagrebačkom je holdingu evidentirano 46 krivotvorenih dokumenata koji svjedoče o stručnoj spremi.
<SilverSpace> strahota
<weshmashian> samo?
<BotaniCar|2> lazu, ako nije 460, nije ni jedna
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: pa nisu svi isli oko skole :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: imaju N hiljada zaposlenih, 46 mi se cini malo, znajuci neke iz te firme :) 
<ivoks> http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/td/docs/unified_computing/ucs/UCS_CVDs/ucs_ubuntu.pdf
<SilverSpace> jebes Dilberta nemozes platit paypalom
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: vjerovatno znas kad ste zajedno isli po diplomu :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ja na svojoj diplomi jos radim :) 
<BotaniCar|2> "radim" :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/pogledajte-bateriju-kojoj-treba-samo-30-sekundi-da-se-napuni-361381
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ma da kasnis dobrano onda :)
<BotaniCar|2> jebga, neki su nakon srednje morali ici raditi, a ne laditi jaja po skoli :) 
<SilverSpace> opasna neka bakterja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: jebga ja se samo upisao i nikada nisam otiso na prvo predavanje isto se zaposlio
<BotaniCar|2> nemaju neku bateriju koja se jednostavno sporo prazni ? :D
<SilverSpace> e ta bi nam trebala
<SilverSpace> Ovakve baterije bit će 30-40 posto skuplje u proizvodnji od klasičnih, a konačni proizvod bit će dvostruko skuplji, no sama proizvodnja je prilično jednostavna, kaže Myersdorf. 
<SilverSpace> di je tu logika
<ivoks> ts ts ts ts ts
<ivoks> http://git.openssl.org/gitweb/?p=openssl.git;a=commitdiff;h=4817504
<SilverSpace> bit ce skuplja a jednostavna za proizvodit
<ivoks> drugi put 1.1. u 01:00 pijte alkohol, a ne submitat opensslu
<BotaniCar|2> +1 anything alcohol
<SilverSpace> -1
<SilverSpace> za oboje 
<BotaniCar|2> kad ne smijes
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nevermind that, koliko takva baterija traje? ako traje krace od klasicne onda screw that
<ravilov> -1 alco, skroz nepotrebna intoksikacija
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: jucer popio pifo i danas glezan rastura
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kapacitet nije problem 
<BotaniCar|2> velim, kua bi ti jamral da smijes popit. Ravilov mi je ,pak ,skroz nejasan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ravilov je samo gundzalo :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nemre bit' samo to, inace bi ga kuzio kak kuzimmiketa i sebe :) Poseban je , jos ne znam po cemu :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mozda je kao mali pao u bacvu s pivom 
<ivoks> dosao red i na moj server
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ne vjerujem da imas samo jedan server :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti server
<drj_cro> nema vise ni taj :)
<ravilov> sta nije jasno?
 * ravilov nije Obelix
<rut> obelik je okrugao .. on je kockast (kutija) 
<BotaniCar|2> i nije dobio super snagu nego super zajedljivost :) Zaista, nisi Obelix :) 
<BotaniCar|2> sto je visual studio bogovski alat ( kad radi)  - klik,klik,done
<ravilov> http://www.fastcompany.com/1146469/youtube-monty-python-videos-boost-dvd-sales-23000
<rut> kakvu snagu ?
<rut> nema on snage ama bas nikakve
<BotaniCar|2> kak uspijes biti zlocest u skoro svakoj liniji koju napises :) 
<BotaniCar|2> I, kak si do sexa dosao, tkav ? Mora da si prema zenama umiljat :) 
<jelly> to mu dodje prirodno
<rut> nije u svakoj . nemoj pretjerivat muffin
<rut> zene .. sve ovisi . tipa ovo sto tonil dozivljava . da mu zapovijeda i da se mora umiljivat da ude u gacie ??!! aloooo
<rut> zna se di je zeni mjesto :)
<BotaniCar|2> Erm, moja zena ima tendenciju da ima vise svojioh mjesta. Ako je u PMSu, sva su mjesta njena, a na kojem se god ja nasao , to je krivo mjesto :)
<rut> moras ti imat svoje mjesto . 
<BotaniCar|2> Je, ispred kuce :) 
<jelly> pod cizmom
<BotaniCar|2> Srecom, napravio sam si baraku u dovristu, i samo ja imam kljuc :)
<BotaniCar|2> sistemasenje je najblji posao u svemiru,nekad. Gledam vec pol sata u to kak mi vmware ekspanda diskove i pijem kavu :D
<rut> ehhh
<rut> muffin izbori se ..
<rut> nedaj da te tlaci 
<rut> pa cak i kad onom stvari prijeti da neces dobit
<BotaniCar|2> rut: nemoj postavljati stvari kao da mi je lose, to nisam dao ni naslutiti :) 
<rut> ja samo zakljucujem sto pises
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a koji mu kufer treba pol sata! :-)
<rut> nekad me tvoje pisanje zabrine !!
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: also, vmware, napredujemo? :-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: wmware server ( out of life ), hostan na windowsima koji nisu optimizirani par godina, ovi pak na PATA disku, expanda disk do te mjere da na hostu bude ostalo ~10% slobodnog mjesta :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne napredujem, micem legacy virtualizatore, s vmwaretom sam koketirao u periodu kad mi IT budzet nije bio non-existant
<jelly> ha
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, trebao bi sad neke nove servere naruciti, ESXi je jos dzaba ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Da zavrtim to, cisto benchmarka radi 
<rut> je daba je
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0 , cem probam :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Usput, di trzite servere ovih dana ? 
 * BotaniCar|2 pogleda pravac infolaba, ako shef ne da paru za INTEL servere, ima da bude supermicro
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: dzaba za non-com
<jelly> ergo, beskorisno, i openstack je bolji
<BotaniCar|2> ahh, za non-com :) nemaju vise nista dzaba - dzaba ? 
<BotaniCar|2> E! Openstack ! Kak sam samo mogao zaboraviti da to chudo nisam ni probao 
<BotaniCar|2> FalaDragiBogek da imam IRC i kaj mislite umjesto mene 
<weshmashian> jetty, i hate thee
<ravilov> tko kaze da djecu ne donose rode? http://robertmudge.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/perfectly-timed-photos-part2-221.jpg
<obruT> ravilov: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xclNRBEAMXo
<datase> obruT: Title: Kolibri- Braću ne donose rode, Views: 1863393, Rating: 92.109584%
<ravilov> obruT, glupost, I has proof
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: koje su ono bile opcije kod hecnera kad krepa disk
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ja da se ne opecem lemilicom bas svaki puta kad nesto radim 
<jelly> daj netjaku da drzi :-)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> moram kupit neki dobar stalak
<SilverSpace> ovako mi uvijek pobjegne i okrene se bas na ruku 
<ravilov> kud ruku meces blizu vatre
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/10154517_524991240942574_4051055397582196783_n.jpg
<ivoks> cool!
<ivoks> konacno je netko i to napisao
<ivoks> bash->python converter
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/mLB9yV
<weshmashian> ...
 * jelly pretpostavlja da je datum izdanja April 1st
<jelly> ivoks: The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
<obruT> zasto bi itko koristio bash->python converter :P
<SilverSpace> ravilov: yep
<ravilov> obruT, prije obrnuto :p
<obruT> pa da
 * ravilov nikako ne shvaca tu ljubav prema pythonu, meni je to ruzan jezik
<SilverSpace> pa da ruzna zmijurina 
<ravilov> sa ruznim jezikom
<obruT> za razliku od perla koji je prekrasan i citak te php-a koji je sustavno smisljen, jednoznacan i uniforman
<ravilov> obruT, ne znam o cemu pricas, perl je savrseno citljiv :)
<ravilov> o php-u ne bi :p
<obruT> pa meni je perl citljiv onaj trenutak kad pisem kod... par dana poslije... :)
<ravilov> ...je jednako citljiv
<ravilov> ili ti ne valja kod :p
<ravilov> mozda je do tebe :p;
<obruT> pa nije samo do mene... iako je to zabrinjavajuce http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/03/perl_test.html
<ivoks> jelly: je li moguce dobiti iskon telefon i internet, bez da se placa t-comu, na broju na kojem mi iskonov web javi da je dostupna samo bijela zona?
<jelly> ivoks: da, ti ces racun placati iskonu ili kome god, a iskon ce placati od toga dio t-comu i za to korisnika nije briga
<ivoks> jelly: ok
<ivoks> jelly: to sam i mislio
<jelly> je, taj dio je rijesen prije... 10ak godina?
<ravilov> obruT, to ne dokazuje nista osim da se perl lako da manglat :)
<jelly> nagradno pitanje: koliko ce vremena trebati da korisnici na alternativnim providerima struje isto dobijaju jedan racun
<ravilov> ni drugi jezici nisu puno bolji
<ravilov> jelly, 2050?
 * ravilov nije ni znao da postoje alternativni provideri struje
<jelly> obruT: samo treba malo samokontrole, imas Perl Best Practices kao dobar starting point
<obruT> jelly: bez brige, imam ja iza sebe poprilicno linija perl koda :) od skriptica do povecih projekata
<ravilov> obruT, ja mislio da ti sve radis u awku, ukljucujuci i cgi skripte :p
<SilverSpace> Vina sve više, ali ga nema tko popiti
<SilverSpace> kad kosta ko zlato
<obruT> ravilov: :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel kaj vozis
<obruT> SilverSpace: pokusavam ponedjeljkom i srijedom... mislio sam danas na sljeme, ali me sjebalo nekoliko faktora...
<obruT> SilverSpace: ti ?
<ivoks> ok, uskoro cu zaposljavati jos ljudi!
<ivoks> hoce tko letiti? :)
<obruT> boingom preko indijskog oceana ili ?
<ivoks> obruT: uglavnom airbusom i boingom preko atlantika
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma nist skora da nisam ni sjeo na biciklo ove godine posteno
<ravilov> http://i.imgur.com/WRP5DsD.gif strasno
<banderaz> bas je slatko
<SilverSpace> nogomet
<SilverSpace> ln
<banderaz> kad u dolarima kupujes nes prek neta, povoljnije ti je ak sam kupis dolare npr u mjenjacnici
<banderaz> pa ih polozis u banku na devizni
<banderaz> zar ne?
<banderaz> vidim da PBZ ima neke bijesne tecajeve za dolar
<banderaz> po 5,40 kupuju, a po 5,68 prodaju
<banderaz> haha ova je dobra http://sftimes.s3.amazonaws.com/a/3/3/5/a335c5b1c3aab724a709a51929b4b048.jpg
<jelly-home> banderaz: tecajevi u PBZ su grozni, bilo koja mjenjacnica je bolja
<banderaz> dje mi je mmike
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-10
<BotaniCar|2> jutro
<rut> jutro fu**ri
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<rut> muffin man :)
<Elfkill> botich
<Elfkill> ujutro
<rut> j* ti laptop .. toshiba .. solidne snage a mrezna samo 100Mb :(
<Elfkill> dabog da ti koza popucala na rukama. Zasto ?
<rut> sramote .. 
<rut> previse poliras 
<rut> pazi da ne osljepis !
<Elfkill> Zato sto kad drkhas u uskim i mracnim wc-jima  kad ti bude bas najljepse pa izsvrsavas po ruci, da te pece koda si phicki u oko hmmm dovrsio
<Elfkill> dis ti
<rut> ti si bolestan 
<Elfkill> da da da, to mi je i dotur reko
<rut> eto . moja dijagnoza ukratko . toliko munjen ni ja nisam 
<BotaniCar|2> de si elfe ! 
<Elfkill> odo nesto odsljakat
<ivoks> cool
<ivoks> rapidssl, koliko god jeftin bio, nudi mogucnost izrade novih certifikata
<ivoks> poradi krvavog srca
<ivoks> Your server is not vulnerable to Heartbleed attack.
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> skuplje gorivo za sve!
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> Osim vozača koji će, čini se, biti glavne žrtve novih nameta, deficit će se smanjiti i rezanjem nekih izdataka poput subvencija i materijalnih rashoda.
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> kaj mi nismo sami bili sposobni doci do ovih poteza
<ivoks> jos ce dignuti trosarine na cigarete i onda cemo se opet cuditi kako se toga sami nismo sjetili
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/upadali-u-urede-i-brojili-ljude--na-poslu-ih-falilo-osamdeset/1181463/
<BotaniCar|2> juhu, openjdk mi povukao 282MB dependencia 
<rut> sto ce ti to . samo ti mjesta zuzima 
<BotaniCar|2> ma, moram neki gantt manager instalirati, pa oce i to kao preduvjet .. 
<BotaniCar|2> samo ne kuzim zakaj je pola gnometa poceo povlaciti .. 
<rut> za bezbrizan rad
<weshmashian> mornin'
<psyatw> dobro jutro
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/10006336_917430371619750_8367501872120044651_n.jpg - trebalo bi dodat i IRC
<ivoks> ok, imam jednu prilicno losu vijest
<ivoks> poznato je da se heartblead propust zloupotrijebio barem od 24.3.2013.
<ivoks> bleed isto
<jelly-home> fun
<ivoks> http://www.seacat.mobi/blog/heartbleed
<ivoks> sad se mogu samo nadati da je to bio NSA, CIA il neki takav drek
<BotaniCar|2> Ne trba mi neki exploit da sve sjebe, sad mi je windows update na serverima pobrisao sve iz start menija 
<ivoks> ako je NSA, windows jos uvijek nije zakrpan :)
<BotaniCar|2> *smijuc*
<weshmashian> to je zapravo plot iz Redmonda da ubiju kompletno sve instalacije XPa ikad
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: i sve druge verzije usput, kak bi inace prodali win 9 :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ali 7 i 8 "moraju" i dalje supportat, XP ne :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: clean slate ! Brisi,brate,sve :) 
<weshmashian> cek, sedmica se vise ni nemre kupit, jel?
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da moze, nisam ziher
<ravilov> ne moze se kupiti as such
<ravilov> ali mozes kupiti licencu za 8 te time imas pravo skinuti i 7
<ivoks> ajde, ubuntu-hr.org je na 10.04
<ravilov> zasto tak staro
<ravilov> ?
<rut> ajde jedno pitanje .. glupo je moram pitat 
<rut> domena je bla-bla.hr
<rut> i sad lik oce da mu www ide na dns-ove u zanzibaru 
<rut> a mail bi da mu ide na njemacki dns 
<rut> to nije izvedivo .. znaci da za www.bla-bla.hr dns bude u zanzibaru 
<rut> a mail.bla-bla.hr dns bude u njemackoj 
<rut> nitko ?
<BotaniCar|2> mozes ti DNS recorde spremati di hoces, autoritativni DNS za tu domenu je samo jedan (ili koliko ih vec imaju) i on mora za pojedini record pointati negdje
<rut> tako je . 
<BotaniCar|2> negdje moze biti drugi dns
<rut> i to ja tvrdim al ovaj ga pila i pila . on bi da mu u zanzibaru bude jedan autorativni za mail a u njemackoj drugi za www
<BotaniCar|2> de pitaj covjeka kaj hoce napraviti, mozda ima dobru namjeru, ali se ne zna izraziti 
<rut> ma mene zajebavat 
<rut> eto sto 
<BotaniCar|2> kaj mu nije bolje da mu autoritativni A bude u njemackoj, a autoritativni B u zanzibaru, i da oba imaju pointere za mail/web ? 
<rut> i pila me vec satima
<BotaniCar|2> btk, placa je na vrijeme, samo nek pila 
<rut> a ne . on bi 2 autorativna i da jedan bude samo za mail a drugi samo za www
<BotaniCar|2> kaj mislite hoce li prije biti gotov XP repair (samo g sebe) ili konverzija klona tog XPa physical-to-virtual ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> rut: pa, moze i to, ako imas dva DNS-a , u jednom stavi record za www, a u drugom za mail , jedino ces se morati poigrati s prioritetima tak da na upit klijent ipak dobije neki odgovor :)
<BotaniCar|2> ako je sve slozeno ok, i moj dns klijent pita A server za www record i ne nadje, morao bi pitati i B server 
<BotaniCar|2> samo, to uopce nije ono sto on hoce :) 
<rut> ma to je budala neka .. 
<jelly> rut: to se ne veli "budala" nego "korisnik" ili "klijent"
<rut> nije to za firmu 
<rut> nego privatno !
<jelly> ovisno o tome jel placa firmi za koju radis, ili drito tebi
<jelly> ak ti placa, onda je klijent
<rut> ma nije klijent nego frend :)
<jelly> ak ti ne placa nista, onda si ti budala kaj se s njim bavis :-)
<rut> jelly .. eee tu si u pravu :)
<rut> sto trosim vrijeme na takve
<jelly> "to tak ne radi" i gotovo
<jelly> rut: mislim, mogao bi sloziti zone za dvije poddomene, jednu koja ce se zvat www.example.org i unutra imati samo A zapis za www.example.org, drugu mejl.example.org i stavit da MX za example.org pokazuje na nesto pod mail.example.org, ali koja je svrha?
<jelly> iliti, koji je problem koji se zeli time rijesiti
<rut> ma neznam ni sam .. kompliciranje 
<rut> odkantao sam ga
<rut> nemam ja vremena za takve pizdarije :)
<jelly> kad korisnik pita nesto tak nebulozno, treba istraziti sto ga zapravo muci
<rut> jelly problema nema jer mu do sada sve super radi al ocito mu dosadno pa ...
<rut> ok da je korisnik . al nije 
<rut> nemam ja od toga nista $ ...
<jelly> iz njegove pozicije mu se vjerojatno cini da bi se nesto dalo rijesiti na takav nacin, pa pita za nacin umjesto da objasni svrhu
<rut> nema svrhe 
<jelly> ako nema svrhe, izvrsno, problem rijesen
<jelly> al neki put je http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<BotaniCar> dopada mi se kako ovih dana vecina pre-made virtual applianca ( koje vrte linux ) dodje s fail2ban ili necim slicnim :) 
<jelly> nuzno zlo
<BotaniCar> Pda, par tipketa po tipkovnici manje, za mene :)
<BotaniCar> Ako ste si lijeni sami pisati skriptu za provjeru heartbleed-vrnabilitia , http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ 
<jelly> taj test je jucer povremeno davao false pozitive, valjda su ga mucili
<ravilov> pf
<ravilov> nista mi nije vulnerable
<ravilov> jelly, jel daje nekad false negative?
<jelly> ne znam
<jelly> prvo sam krpao pa onda testirao
<ravilov> jelly, lol - Common causes include: updating only openssl and not libssl
<ravilov> sound familiar? :p
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> http://www.telegeography.com/products/commsupdate/articles/2014/04/08/t-hts-optima-takeover-approved-by-competition-authority-subject-to-conditions/
<ivoks> nisam znao da je t-com kupio optimu
<jelly> htio kupit*
<ivoks> T-HT’s Optima takeover approved by competition authority, subject to conditions
<ivoks> T-HT must transfer its management rights to either Zagrebacka banka or a third party unaffiliated to T-HT 
<ivoks> kakav je to glupi condition
<ravilov> sta su "management rights"?
<ivoks> uprava
<ivoks> ideja je da optima ostane trzisna konkurencija
<ivoks> ali izrazito je glupo ocekivati kako uprava nece razgovarati s vlasnikom
<jelly> mos si mislit
<ravilov> uf
<ravilov> testirao sve svoje server kojih sam se sjetio
<ravilov> sve ok
<ravilov> ali zaboravih na EC2 server
<ravilov> koliko daleko unazad idu backportovi na ubuntu za ovo?
<ivoks> ravilov: samo 12.04 i noviji su problematicni
<ivoks> ravilov: 10.04 je ok
<ravilov> ah so
<ravilov> nekad je starije bolje :p
<ivoks> je, nekad je
<ravilov> lol, ispada da na EC2 serveru niti nemam https :)
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> to ispada da je sigurnije nego https :D
<ravilov> sta, nemat ga?
<ivoks> da
<ravilov> pa da, server je najsigurniji kad je istekan iz mreze i iz struje
<jelly> ^^
<ivoks> pa je, ali u ovom slucaju SSL ti je ulaz u memoriju
<ivoks> dok non-ssl je samo ulaz na ono sto saljes po mrezi
<ravilov> ma kuzim
<ravilov> koliko se sjecam na tom serveru nema nista silno kriticno, valjda zato ni nema slozen https gore
<ivoks> sva sreca da mi svi klijenti koriste juju
<ivoks> pa je regeneriranje certifikata trivijalno
<ravilov> yet another thing za koji sam cuo ali nikad vidio nigdje deployan niti znao da to itko koristi :)
<ravilov> isto ko ubuntuone
<jelly> kad je to jedna od 20 komponenti onog sto se reklamira
<jelly> pod drugim imenom
<ravilov> da?
<jelly> ok, nije, juju je closed-source cudo od canonicala
<ravilov> note to self - drugi put manje papra u rucak staviti
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/1625485_791297290891284_5969026681736598346_n.jpg
<jelly> kako prevesti "exploited in the wild" na hrv?
<ravilov> zguzen na divlje
 * jelly se pita kakve tekstove ravilov cita u slobodno vrijeme da mu je to najbitnije znacenje
 * psyatw lepe moje crne oči
<ravilov> nisam rekao da je najbitnije
<ravilov> cak ni da je tocno :p
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<Vlado9A3CY> iskoristen bestijalno :D
 * Vlado9A3CY samo povremeno ovdje zaviruje
<ravilov> fakat, di je Mmike?
<SilverSpace> radi 
<ravilov> da?
<ravilov> kad ga je to prije sprijecilo da IRCa :p
<SilverSpace> sef prije nije bio na ircu
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> sta za tebe radi? :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol ne 
<SilverSpace> Da nisu uvedeni V6 motori, Mercedes bi otišao iz F1
<SilverSpace> i ne samo oni 
<SilverSpace> yah
<StephenS> gdeste
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 , stipica :) 
<jelly> propadalo
<jelly> ne, to je nikica
<SilverSpace> za popizdit ... kak me zglobovi rasturaju 
<jelly> hmph, radioparadise mi se ne streama dobaro na samsung tv
<jelly> mozda bi ga trebao spojiti na kabl umjesto na wireless
<SilverSpace> jelly: moguce 
<jelly> doduse a) to je tv u blagovani na poslu b) spojio sam ga na neki random "Free Wifi" AP koji vjerojatno opce nije nas
<BotaniCar> :))))))) imate tudji AP u blagovaoni ? :D
<jelly> samo dovoljno blizu, da
<jelly> kad glupi TV firmware nema podrsku za spojiti na enterprajz wifi
<BotaniCar> Kak sam sad hepi. Micao sam neke virtualke s legacy rjesenja i u procesu krpam aplikacije koje rade na pola. Jedna me sad aztrazila instalacijski medij od VS2003 .. pogledam u fizickoj arhivi i kutija s pripadajucim sadrzajem je tamo i nakon 11 godina :) 
<BotaniCar> Definitivno nismo tipicna RH firma, u takvoj bi to netko odnio doma do sad, makar mu/joj ne treba :9
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa vi ste centos firma, ... ah.
<BotaniCar> Kaj to znaci ? Da, firma smo koja bi, ali nema para, trosila i redhat :) 
<jelly> jebes drzavu koja ima kraticu kao redhat!
 * BotaniCar feels silly reading jelly's 2nd line :)
<BotaniCar> Nish ne kopcam ..
 * jelly RH cita Redhat
<BotaniCar> Je, trebalo je samo 3 linije da shvatim jednostavnu salu :( 
 * BotaniCar krivi MirkoSoft !
<jelly> nije sala, stvarno sam tak bedast
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha , tim smjesnije :) 
<hbogner> isto kao sto mu je dc debcond a ostalima je dors/cluc :D
<jelly> koji kufer je dors/cluc
<BotaniCar> Ona igustinova zajebancija koju koristi da pipka Josipovica za guzu tijekom slikanja 
<hbogner> jelly, to je ono sto je bilo prije sferakona na feru :D
<BotaniCar> http://cudaprirode.com/portal/csvijeta/7386-slanina-je-bila-prva-namirnica-koja-se-pojela-na-mjesecu?fb_action_ids=672525162784192&fb_action_types=og.recommends # bacon ftw
<BotaniCar> Svega ti , jelly, en smijem citati kaj tipkas .. sad zamisljam redhat ekipu kak pokusava ispod jakne iz firme iznijeti MSov visual studio :)
<ravilov> jelly ima neke profesionalne deformacije :p
 * ravilov ne radi dovoljno sa redhat/centos da bi bio tak traumatiziran :p
<SilverSpace> krivi spoj
 * SilverSpace si kupio Croduino
<SilverSpace> http://www.e-radionica.com/
<obruT> SilverSpace: ajde fora da ima domaci ducan s tim
<SilverSpace> obruT: da i ja to otkrio neki dan 
<SilverSpace> stime kaj je cro jos poboljsani arduino
<markosejic> d vecer
<banderaz> lol, jel ovo istina: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/katastrofa-od-2009-broj-zaposlenih-smanjen-za-470-tisuca-u-tvrtkama-radi-samo-109-milijuna-radnika/739008.aspx
<jelly> vjerojatno
<banderaz> uzas
<banderaz> iako, di je tih 470k? zas onda broj nezaposlenih nije na cca 800k
<jelly> provjeri koliko se promijenio broj penzionera
<jelly> i kako se promijenilo racunanje nezaposlenih, i kako se ljudi brisu s burze
<jelly> http://privatekeycheck.com/
<jelly> jel ima postgres kompresiju u data fajlovima, per table ili per column mozda?
<SilverSpace> hebote kineski usb punjaci duplo duze puni 
 * jelly puni kineza sa htc punjacem
<hbogner>  SilverSpace dobili pove satelitske podloge :D
<SilverSpace> 1A od tplinka bolje puni nego nn 2.1A 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj :) vidio 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ne sijecam se kad sam zadnji puta ucrtao sto
<hbogner> heh, ljencino, ti si nam bio glavni korektor :D
<SilverSpace> jebga uljenio se
<SilverSpace> jos ni skripta vise ne izbacuje greske 
<SilverSpace> ne znam zasto 
<hbogner> mozda ih nema :D
<jelly> ha!  Cudim se kak su windows updatei superbrzi, a kad ono skidaju se za lokalnog akamai cachea
<ravilov> sta je i MS poceo koristit akamai?
<ravilov> also, jelly, trolcino
<ravilov> fuj te bilo
<ivoks> Virusna greška u kodiranju naziva 'Heartbleed bug'
<weshmashian> ravilov: ne trosi li MS akamai vec godinama?
<ravilov> weshmashian, nemam pojma
<ivoks> weshmashian: trosi
<ivoks> sjecam se jos davno davno kada smo se smijali sto microsoft koristi linux za cache
<ivoks> http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-hides-behind-linux-for-protection-3039115920/
<ivoks> 2003.
<weshmashian> e, tako nesto, da
<StephenS> dajte neki film
<weshmashian> E.T.
<StephenS> gledao
<SilverSpace> hm
<StephenS> hm
<SilverSpace> upalio sam grijanje
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-11
<rut> jutro fuk**ri
<BotaniCar> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> jutro
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTb5p7l7QLA&index=10&list=PL5-nouf04JpApvTOBhJeVNkU2XlZgvxfQ # podsjeca na Firefly
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Song of the Traveling Daughter, Views: 1670, Rating: 100.0%
<Vlado9A3CY>  /msg nickserv identify 6js6C
<drj_cro> Vlado9A3CY: hvala na pass-u :)
<Vlado9A3CY> uopce ne juzim kak se sad ovo digodilo
<Vlado9A3CY> *dogodilo
<drj_cro> jedan space napred i ... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> f..kn android
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-photos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-0/10172776_10152334171272241_8654621912740766842_n.jpg
<ravilov> Vlado9A3CY, pa tko ce ovo zapamtit? daj bolje stavi 9a3cy, to se lakse pamti :p
 * ravilov takodjer irca sa androida ali pazi na razmake, a i koristi irssi
<Vlado9A3CY> ravilov, to mi je samo jos jedna skola, između ostalog i da stavim naocale prije nego idem ircat s androidom... ma jednog ce dana sve biti drugačije i bolje ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne sekiram se :D
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/KLuuUXM.jpg # dis iz najz ! 
<ravilov> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aBKvnDO_700b.jpg
<ravilov> ovoga ima samo u hrvatistanu http://narod.hr/hrvatska/jovanovic-trazi-5-88785-kuna-za-dvd-s-ocitovanjima-iz-javne-rasprave-o-kurikulumu-zdravstvenoga-odgoja/
<rut> kutijica kaj te muci ?
<rut> :( 
<rut> evo napravio iz client uredaja -- ap :)
<rut> sto je ovo . petak pa tisina 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: poz, daj mi reci je moguce ne winsima se switchat na drugog usera bez da mu znas pass?
<Hrki> recimo da se admin switcha ne nekog drugog kojem nezna pass i koristi njegov acc ?
<rut> od 16h navlacenje kozice... nitko se ne veseli ... vikend .. :)
<tonil> ovaj ht je ko borg iz star treka
<rut> sve jede :)
<tonil> sve zivo asimiliraju 
<rut> tak i treba
<rut> da se zna ko je gazda
<tonil> samo cekam vijest kad ce preuzeti hrvatske vode i HEP
<rut> ma pusti ht .. kako ljubav ?
<rut> nemoj sad samo zbrisat opet :)
<obruT> HT ? HT ce asimilirati sam sebe i urusit se u singularnost
<ravilov> obruT, http://dilbert.com/1999-12-09/
<Hrki> 11:59 <Hrki> BotaniCar: poz, daj mi reci je moguce ne winsima se switchat na drugog usera bez da mu znas pass?
<Hrki> 12:00 <Hrki> recimo da se admin switcha ne nekog drugog kojem nezna pass i koristi njegov acc ?
<Hrki> taman si izletio van, neznam dal si vidio poruku
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/incident-na-nebu-iznad-moskve-izbjegnut-sudar-airbusa-i-ruskog-bombardera/739282.aspx
<ivoks> kud je taj upoljev isao...
<ivoks> u muzej?
<Vlado9A3CY> da, netko mi je ipak popalindžao password
<jelly> đubrad
<ivoks> Vlado9A3CY: na cemu?
<tonil> obruT, preuzimaju optimu
<tonil> samo cekam koje ce lihvarske cijene stavit
<ivoks> tonil: da, vec neko vrijeme
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, ovdje na ircu, ali mojom greskom jer sam zabunom stisnuo spacebar na pocetku prije naredbe za nickserv
<Vlado9A3CY> pa se je vidjelo, ovdje na ovom kanalu
<ivoks> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jos ujutrp
<Vlado9A3CY> ujutro
<ivoks> nije to tak strasno
<Vlado9A3CY> ma znam, sve okay...
<ivoks> ja sam jednom pejstao pass od klijenta na irc
<Vlado9A3CY> budem se kasnije kad dojdem doma pokusao poigrati
<ivoks> desava se :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<jelly> Vlado9A3CY: na #freenode kanalu trazi reset passworda
<tonil> al nepostoji na freenodu komanda za mijenjanje passa
<jelly> tonil: postoji ako znas stari
<tonil> ah da my mistake
<jelly> a njemu je neki idiot odavde promijenio, neke ljude veseli tudja nesreca
<tonil> to je se meni desavalo prije stalno
<tonil> kad sam koristio webirc
<tonil> pff glava mi puca temperatura 38,5 popio jedan neofen od 400 mg,a moram jos na faks danas
<tonil> Vlado9A3CY, ubuduce koristi neki irc client i automatski stavi da ti identify pass
<Vlado9A3CY> tonil: ma to sam tipkao na androidu, em ne vidim bas dobro, em sam zabunom stisnuo space... budem si kasnije slozio i registrirao neki drugi nick... sve 5, tnx
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/923553_10203141458872494_2328593594070621007_n.jpg
<ivoks> zagora otkrila racunala
<tonil> ivoks, ne kuzim
<ivoks> zato sto nisi iz zagore :)
<tonil> lol
<tonil> ja sam iz sinja
<ravilov> to je neka jako interna :p
 * ravilov isto ne kuzi
<ivoks> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Fr7geu3kiXDKDVnaLxndZqF7Js0gbBhrE6cAMLEay80=w508-h903-no
<ravilov> toolbox stop zygote ; sleep 1 ; toolbox start zygote
<ravilov> najbolja stvar na androidu
<ravilov> warm reboot :)
<ravilov> joj nemoj s tim ingressom vise :)
<ivoks> win 12
<ravilov> kud vec 12?! pa ni win9 nije jos izasao...
<ravilov> :p
<tonil> hm
<tonil> probao prosle godine osmicu,ono je ispljuvak od osa
<tonil> ostajem na sedmici do daljneg
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> aosi/aaiedu ekipta tvrdi da ja debian, koji vrti 0.9.8 openssl ranjiv
<hbogner> ivoks, vidio :D jesi ti vidio nasu akciju sinoc? 7 polja :D
<ravilov> tonil, http://i.imgur.com/KEgQN2s.jpg
<ivoks> hbogner: di? ja sam sam jucer digo 5 polja :)
<hbogner> ivoks, srbija, ona poruka od zivice
<ivoks> hbogner: meni su poruke ogranicene na krug od 20km
<hbogner> ma na g+
<ivoks> nisam gledao g+
<ravilov> navodno je svrha ingressa "to encourage people to go outside and do great things", meni se cini da jedini koji se imaju zelje i volje time baviti su ljudi koji su ionako svako malo outside, a i ne vidim da itko radi ikakve "great things", pa ne kuzim bas smisao cijele price
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> ako nije skupiti ekipu, sjesti u auto i otici 300km da bi se povezao s ekipom iz druge zemlje, 'great thing', onda..
<ravilov> po cemu je to great thing?
<ravilov> to je mozda great provod
<ivoks> ...onda je mozda ono kada se ekipa dogovori i financira charter let od kalifornije do aljaske
<hbogner> ravilov, ima dosta koji su se poceli kretati vani vise otkad su poceli, kazem ti kolega izgubio preko 10 kila jer se poceo kretati a ne samo sjediti dom/posao/birtija
<ivoks> kako bi zauzeli jedan portal
<ivoks> nesto sto zahtijeva 1-2 minute posla
<tonil> sto je to ingress kakav je to tip igre?
<ivoks> ja sam isto skinuo dvije kile vec :)
<hbogner> tonil, ukratko capture the flag u stvarnom prostoru
<ivoks> nije da je sve zbog ingressa, ali vise ne dodjem doma i jedem, vec dodjem doma i idem spavat
<ravilov> ivoks, to su fanatici, ali koji je krajnji rezultat toga? nekakva virtualna polja na karti svijeta, nema nekakvih dugorocnih great posljedica
<ivoks> ai definitivno hodam vise
<ivoks> ravilov: za razliku od super maria koji ima dugorocne posljedice?
<ivoks> to je igra
<ravilov> slazem se
<ivoks> mada, ima ekipe koja zabrije :)
<ravilov> tko je rekao da je super mario "great thing"? :)
<ravilov> to je samo "great game"
<weshmashian> hm, ovo mi cak izgleda zanimljivo
<weshmashian> samo mislim da ce mi onda voznja do posla trajat sat i pol :)
<ravilov> weshmashian, nema voznje, pjesaci!
<ivoks> weshmashian: je, tocno
<ivoks> trazis druge puteve
<ivoks> npr, ja zivim 30+ godina u dubravi
<ivoks> u zadnjih tjedan dana sam otkrio vise ulica nego li u zadnjih 10 godina
<ravilov> i sad tek otkrivas neke skrivene kutke? :)
<weshmashian> voznja bajkom :P
<ravilov> lol, poznato mi to
<weshmashian> brze nego pjesacenje u svakom slucaju
<hbogner> he he he, ivoks ja sam to napravio sa openstreetmap, kad sam isao prvi put skupljat podatke :D
<ivoks> evo, kako se ekipa nasla
<ivoks> i napravila ovo:
<ravilov> hbogner, da, ti si jedan od onih koji su tako i tako vani bez obzira na neku tamo igru
<ivoks> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-rXG_RnjHR2Q/U0e7H1yJOfI/AAAAAAAAYQ0/6Fk-WFZBqP0/w614-h515-no/polja.PNG
<ivoks> za to je trebao kombi
<ivoks> upoznavanje ekipe koju ne znas
<ivoks> i obilazak sredisnje hrvatske u svega par sati
<ravilov> i koja se vjerojatno jos dan-danas cudi kako se to nekome da a sve radi neke tamo igre :)
<hbogner> ravilov, problem mi je sto sad vise igram nego skupljam podatke za OSM, ali bar uvjek imam gps sasobom i snimmam rutu :D
<hbogner> mi smo ovo sinoc https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/2222.JPG dobar dio srbije pokrili
<obruT> tu igru bi ja trebo igrat sa svojom ekipom :)
<hbogner> mogu reci da mi je ovo pomoglo da upoznam lokalnu ekipu i skupim dobro drustvo
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/s720x720/1374928_10152374627992074_6424627060113653595_n.png
<hbogner> obruT, ti moras logirat gps rute prvo, pa onda smijes igrat ingress
 * BotaniCar|2 samo gleda i klima glavom
<BotaniCar|2> Neka, treba se igrat' , kad odustanete od ovih pizdarija i ako cete trebati class leadera za warcraft, nisam tu :D
<obruT> hbogner: pa imam ponesto logova... samo nikak to nekud utocit :)
<hbogner> obruT, upload is your friend :D
<ravilov> obruT ceka da mu firma implodira od previse akvizicija pa ce onda imat vremena za bitnije stvari :)
<obruT> kod tog ingressa je fora da dodjes na tocku i dok nitko ne dodje na nju, tvoja je ?
<hbogner> mislim, nebih ti ja trebao prigovarati, imam preko 240 gpx logova u zadnje 2 godine koje trebam uploadati, oko 140 mb logova :D
<hbogner> obruT, dok ju protivnicka ekipa ne osvoji
<obruT> ak bude dobro vrijeme, za tjedan dana sam na vrhu grossglocknera, mislim da je tocka moja barem do ljeta :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha, ako postoji portal tamo trenutno, ako nema onda ga prijavis i cekas da odobre, i ako ga zauzmes moras puniti portal jer svaki dan ima decay i gubi snagu ...
<ravilov> ajme majko
<obruT> mogo bi jos ekipu koja ne ide, a bude isla na druge alpske vrhove, nagovorit da se ubace :)
<hbogner> obruT, obavezno plavi(resistance)
<hbogner> obruT, nagovori ti njih i na osm :D
<ravilov> hbogner, jesu mozda i kakva stvorenja iz medjuzemlja ukljucena u pricu?
<ravilov> ili bar nekakvi vilenjaci i trollovi?
<hbogner> medjuzemlja ne, ali medjudimenzije da :D
<ravilov> strasno
<hbogner> a razvili su cjelu pricu oko toga
<obruT> ravilov: naravno da jesu... ja nosim scroll of holybolt i book of firewall sa sobom
<ravilov> hbogner, siguran sam da jesu, ali ne cini mi se bas kao neka jaka prica
<hbogner> i gps obruT i gps moras nosti
<ravilov> obruT, ne zaboravi the scripture of reddit
<obruT> hbogner: kad smo vec kod gpsa, zadnju rutu koju je frend snimio bi mogli objaviti pod "ruta kojom ne treba ici" :P
 * ravilov se pita postoje li dimenzije i GPS koordinate u medjuzemlju
<hbogner> ravilov, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss-Z-QjFUio#t=10 ovdje je uvodna prica, ak te zanima, ja nisam nijednom pogledao jos, neda mi se s tim zamarat
<datase> hbogner: Title: Ingress - It's Time To Move, Views: 609657, Rating: 83.72228%
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: ako ima satelita, ima i koordinata 
<hbogner> obruT, to je jako korisna informacija
<ravilov> hbogner, meh :)
<tonil> nerds
<hbogner> tonil, :D
<hbogner> geo nerds
<ravilov> majketi, android aplikacije u zadnje vrijeme rastu preko svake mjere, a sve bez nekog pametnog razloga
<hbogner> ja ingress ekipu nagovaram na sudjelovanje u OSM-u :D
<hbogner> kad vec jure toliko okolo :D
<ravilov> zasto je sad tom ingressu potrebno 24MB?
<hbogner> ravilov, zasto viber meni pojedne preko 50mb ram, a ponekad i do 100?
<ravilov> zato sto je viber zderac resursa
<ravilov> ali to je radna memorija, svi su je uvijek gladni
<ravilov> zasto je *aplikacija* toliko velika?
<hbogner> jer ima 3d orijentaciju ?
<hbogner> tj 3d prikad donekle
<ravilov> pa?
<ravilov> za to treba 10 MB vise?
<ravilov> mislim ono, skype APK je 18MB, a zasto? zbog fancy fonta, iritirajucih zvukova i sarenog sucelja
<hbogner> neznam, nisam ja developer, ja sam samo user
<BotaniCar|2> Ima li netko preporuku za dobar android SIP klijent ? Sve sto sam do sad probao ( po kljucu: ima vise od 4 zvjezdice na marketu) ne zvoni ako mi app nije u foregroundu.
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: javi se kad nadjes, i mene zanima... 
<hbogner> ah da, ima zvucne poruke i efekte, bila je hackirana verzija bez toga nesto manja
<BotaniCar|2> cuj ovo, mislio sam da bar vi u $firmi imate resursa da oformite ekspertni tim za testiranje bilo_cega :) 
<ravilov> hbogner, i koristim hackiranu verziju, ali svejedno je predebela
<hbogner> broot?
<hbogner> ljudi su bili banirani zbog toga
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: jesi li probao koji kojemu nije cijena 0,00 ?
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: nije mi onkraj pameti 
<hbogner> ma i mene smeta sto je tolika
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: ha, koliko para - toliko muzike :D
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: ako cu nesto placati, onda cu si uzeti IP telefon i imati ga na stolu
<ravilov> hbogner, nije skype ni izdaleka usamljen, to je izgleda sve popularniji trend
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: možda je stvar do uređaja
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: aj ne flejmaj, zakaj je onda linux dzabe ? Mora da je zakua ako nema pricetag :)
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: znas da ne testiram nista bez najmanje 3 uredjaja i 3 iteracije testa ! :) 
<Vjetar> priča o plaćanju OSa i plaćanju aplikacija su dvije različite priče
<hbogner> ravilov, ne samo na mob, nego i na desktop aplikacijama
<hbogner> 8 giga instalacija, wtf
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: mhmmm , po cemu tocno ? 
<ravilov> hbogner, na desktopu sam se vec pomirio sa sudbinom
<ravilov> ...iako nisam jos nasao instalaciju iceg sto meni treba da je 8 GB o.O
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: resursi firme koje troši aplikacija ne mogu imati trošak 0,00kn. Ne govorim ovdje o Facebooku, govorim o SIPu
<ravilov> poznanik je nedavno instaliravao nekakvo servisno cudo za tuniranje auta, to je bilo preko par desetaka GB
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: di sam rekao da je za firmu ? I zasto ne bi bili 0,00 ? 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: nismo se razumjeli. Jesi li probao Viber?
<ravilov> mislim da hoce reci da druga strana (SIP servisi/serveri) nije besplatna
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: , jos nekad. 
<Vjetar> on ima voip i i zvoni
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: da, hoce reci sve sto nisam pitao, iz flejma smo presli u offtopic, glatko :)
<ravilov> teoretski i skype je voip... ali sve samo ne standardan
<ravilov> a viber mi je genijalan, bez pardona mi posrce kompletan contactbook i spremi si ga na njihov server
<ravilov> onak, ne fala, ni pod razno
<hbogner> http://www.serfish.com/console/ i komentar na to: and yes, probably about as secure as a paper bag...  ...in heavy rain...  ...with an angry dog inside it trying to get out...
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: sta fali Viberu za voip?
<ravilov> hbogner, ... dipped in acid ... and set on fire ...
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: nije li viber proprietari pizdarija ? Mogu to nakaciti na svoj asterix ? 
<BotaniCar|2> primjeti da nisam trazio nekakav magloviti voip klijent, nego sip klijent. 
<Vjetar> ne znam što je tvoj asterix (tuki) ali ima win i android i apple client pa ne razmišljam
<Vjetar> ii baš mora biit SIP
<BotaniCar|2> DA !!!
<ravilov> pa to je pitao, ne?
<Vjetar> sretnoooo!
<BotaniCar|2> :*
<ravilov> valjda da je htio voip, trazio bi voip
<rut> muffin varas me ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> Aco car:) "Aleksandar Ivanišević Pa dobro jesi ti disleksican ili imas ADHD ili sta?" ( ripped out of context from facebook )
<BotaniCar|2> rut ni namjer^Cslucajno
<rut> muffin ti si obicna k*** . ostavljam te .. 
<rut> k*va
<BotaniCar|2> kOTva ? 
<BotaniCar|2> nemam veze s brodovima ! :) 
<rut> *ur**
<BotaniCar|2> BurAZ ? 
<rut> k*rva
<BotaniCar|2> Ne znam tu rijec
<BotaniCar|2> </dumb> /me se isprati van
<rut> aha .. gotovo je . trazim novu curu 
<rut> kutijica oces mi ti biti cura ?
<BotaniCar|2> rut: imas ti nesto ovakvo na autu: http://i.imgur.com/KGMGNrW.jpg ? 
<rut> nemam 
<BotaniCar|2> Toliko je lose da nemas ni za naljepnicu ? proklete alimentacije :D
<ravilov> "YOUR MONEY OR YOUR LIFE!"
<rut> upravo tako 
<ravilov> "Dude, I'm married... I have neither."
<rut> evo mi kutijice
<rut> al nece samnom da komunicira :(
<BotaniCar|2> "Please sir, can we arrange so you take my wife" ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> http://i.imgur.com/MSHgwRA.jpg ahahaha
<rut> di samo te pizdarije nalazis 
<drj_cro> http://www.break.com/video/tfc-5-vs-5-mma-style-fight-2597022 o hebo 
<rut> daj radi nesto 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: petak je i ispred plana sam, ne samo da nemam namjeru raditi do kraja smjene, nego stvarno nemam namjeru raditi .. idem procitati proslomjesecnu mrezu, jos mi je u repu za citanje :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 dances away
<rut> ko tebe placa da mi je znati .. 8k kuna a nista neradi 
<rut> a ja za 3.5k radim ko konj 
<BotaniCar|2> 8k? Fakat ne znas jednu recenicu napisati da nekog ne uvrijedis </silly>
<rut> pa hoce vise ili manje ?
<BotaniCar|2> Ja ? Imam koliko treba :) I, ljubomorice nijedan, primjeti da sam napisao da sam ispred plana, ne idem laditi jaja na ustrb posla :P
<rut> pa da te ne uvrijedim pitam hoces da napisem vise ili manje od 8k?
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, sad mozes koliko hoces, znam koliko vrijedim u tvojim ocima :( 
<BotaniCar|2> Em sam kurBLa , em sam jeftina kurBLa :( 
<rut> daj ne s**** ... uhvatio te da me varas .. znaci min 8x2 .. 
<rut> nisi bas jeftina :)
<ravilov> NEW FEATURE: Now videos will start playing automatically as you scroll the page.
<ravilov> kakav je to bolestan feature?
<ravilov> facebook nekad stvarno ima cudne ideje...
<BotaniCar|2> faladragibo(n)ze na flashblocku 
<ivoks> http://www.binarytides.com/qmmp-music-player-linux/
<ivoks> sta su svi zaboravili xmmp
<ivoks> xmms
<ivoks> kak se bio zvao? :)
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kaj to nije samo za tekst ? 
<ivoks> http://www.xmms.org/
<ivoks> ne, verzija 2 mozda je, ali verzija 1 je bila gui
<tonil> lol 
<tonil> BotaniCar|2, ako zaradjues 16k kuna svaka cast
<BotaniCar|2> tonil: svaka prostitutka u Gajevoj vjerojatno kroz mjesec zaradi vise. Zasto bi bilo neobicno da netko tko radi posten posao toliko zaradi ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: placa porez :)
<tonil> ma nista nisam rekao da je neobicno
<ivoks> zato je neobicno
<ivoks> osim ak ne pricamo o bruto
<tonil> da
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: pre rano si mi otkrio evil twist :) 
<ivoks> bruto svi zaradjujemo milijune
<ivoks> :)
<tonil> inace kad pricamo o placama koliko se otprilike krecu place za sysadmina u hrvatskoj
<BotaniCar|2> ja mirno spavam jer znam da svaki mjesec nahranim i obucem desetak drzavnih sluzbenika :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, :D
<ivoks> tonil: ovisi o znanju sysadmina
<tonil> ivoks, onako znanje pythona i C# kao i dobro poznavanje linux okruzenja
<tonil> BotaniCar|2, inace kadet na kompaniji E.R offshore ima 2,8k eura :) ima dosta nasih ljudi tamo 
<ravilov> tonil, kakve veze ima python i C# sa sistemasenjem?
<tonil> ravilov, python za potrebe skriptanja 
<BotaniCar|2> bash scripting je za amatere :) 
<ivoks> Nešto trenutačno ometa vašu sigurnu vezu s web-lokacijom drive.google.com.
<ivoks> Povezivanje sa stvarnom web-lokacijom drive.google.com nije moguće
<ravilov> tonil, poznavanje skriptarenja je sporedna stvar, jezik jos sporednija, nijedno nema veze sa sistemasenjem, samo ga olaksava
<tonil> ravilov, al opet kad gledam oglase traze to
<ravilov> onda to nije sistemasenje nego "generalna informaticka katica za sve"
<ravilov> ivoks, srecom pa su slozili lazni drive.google.com na koji se mozes spojit ako stvarni ne radi, jel?
<BotaniCar|2> i vec imaju sve njegove sadrzaje tamo :) Besplatna migracija ukljucena ! 
<ivoks> ne znam, osnovno poznavanje pythona je danas must-have za sysadmina
<ivoks> kao sto je i regexp
<ivoks> ne zato sto se ne moze bez toga, vec zato sto ti bez toga treba dulje i samim tim si skuplji za poslodavca
<jelly> meh, python za glue logic mi jos nije sjeo
<jelly> perl ftw
<jelly> to sto je u Fedori i RHEL-u sve u pythonu me ne dira
<BotaniCar|2> Dapace, hrani tvoju zelju da ne svladas pitona do kraja :) 
<jelly> moram ga svladavat svaki dan! :-D
<jelly> cek o cem pricamo
<BotaniCar|2> Bitno je prezivjeti jutro, a da erekcijom nisi nikog uplasio :D
<ravilov> pa da, kao sto rekoh skriptarenje je popratna pojava sistemasenja, ali da se bas inzistira na specificnom jeziku, to mi je cudno
<ravilov> ivoks, sve se moze napraviti jednako efikasno i bez pythona :p
<ravilov> to sto si mozda ti konkretno strucniji i komforniji u pythonu nego u necem drugom, to je druga stvar
<ravilov> ali to ne bi smio biti uvjet za "dobrog sistemca"
<BotaniCar|2> :nod:
<ravilov> jelly, s/ga/se/
<jelly> inzistiranje na jeziku i coding style su bitni jer su sistemci zamjenjivi i potrosna roba
<jelly> kad ravilov dobije nogu, jelly treba biti u stanju popraviti njegove skripte
<BotaniCar|2> saywhat ?! Pravi sistemac se za cas pobrine da postane nezamjenjiv ili da konkurencija nestane u nerazjasnjenim okolnostima ! 
<jelly> da, kvalitetom :-)
<jelly> ivoks vjerojatno radi u okruzenju gdje je python uobicajen; da li je tako svugdje?  Ne nuzno
<ravilov> jelly, ja mislio da developera zamjenjuje drugi developer a ne sistemac
<BotaniCar|2> ( citaj: ivoks radi medju muskarcima, to nije svugdje nuzno tako ) :) 
<jelly> ravilov: kad bi cekao developera da mi rijesi svaku pizdariju, ne bi daleko dosao
<ravilov> jbg, to je onda problem organizacije...
<BotaniCar|2> ili budzeta , ili SLA; ili vremena ( mi recimo autsorsamo devove, nemamo ni jednog svog) 
<ravilov> ili ajde, za manje stvari ti ne treba developer, ali onda nisu ni problem skuziti eventualno novom (jer su manje i jednostavnije)
<jelly> ravilov: moram potrositi sat vremena da lokalnom dev-u objasnim nesto sto mogu sam nakucati za 15 minuta.  To sto ja nakucam za 15 minuta mom jr kolegi treba 2-3 dana
<jelly> zato sto nema iskustva, i nema bar jedan skriptni jezik fluentan
<ravilov> pa to i kazem - bar jedan fluentan, ali ne nuzno neki specifican
<jelly> dal to mora biti python?  Pa ne mora, ali python se lako nauci
<jelly> i unifikacija na jedan jezik je jako korisna
<ravilov> unutar organizacije, da
<ravilov> to mogu shvatiti
<ravilov> hm, mozda zato traze sistemca sa znanjem specificnog jezika
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> cemu tocno sluzi winbindd na ubuntu i treba li mi to?
<jelly> a ako organizacija daje platformu za XY korisnika, onda ce i oni razvijati svoje sa onim sto je vec instalirano po defaultu
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBsYO0ZAfKE&feature=youtu.be # NijeSIgurnoZaHrenofku 
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Wienerschnitzel Commercial ("Gotcha"), Views: 255457, Rating: 98.19972%
<ravilov> nitko nista o winbindd?
<ravilov> hm
<StephenS> neki dobar film?
<ivoks> a sta me spominjete
<ivoks> ne mogu ni interview na miru odraditi
<ravilov> ivoks, tko te spominje?
<ravilov> ivoks, evo necemo vise nikad
<ivoks> ne mora nuzno biti python
<ivoks> moze biti i bash, sto se mene tice
<ivoks> ali python je toliko jednostavan da bi me cudilo da netko zna C ili perl, a ne zna python
<ivoks> osim ove starije ekipe kada niceg drugog nije ni bilo
<ravilov> <-- upravo takav
<ravilov> ...ha
<BotaniCar|2> Nu, sad smo stari .. 
<ravilov> python postoji dovoljno dugo, ali me jednostavno nikad nije zaintrigirao
<ravilov> mozda je jednostavan ali je (meni) ruzan
<ravilov> pa sam umjesto njega naucio druge jezike
<jelly> ante Ante ANTe
 * jelly hides
<jelly> veci je problem u ovima koji znaju samo python a ne znaju ni bash ni C ni nish ;-)
<ravilov> ANT-E
<ivoks> pricamo o sistemcima
<ivoks> (ante vise ne pali)
<ravilov> kao WALL-E samo... bolj^H^H^H^Hdrugaciji
<ravilov> hmmm treba smislit neki shell i nazvat ga nish :)
<jelly> mosh posh dash i ravilovsh
<ravilov> mi smo na faksu slozili neki (vrlo specifican shell) i nazvali ga... sad se ne sjecam vise, rash ili rush
<ravilov> ish
<api984> pish
<ravilov> ko stvoren za iDevices
<jelly> /bin/pish ulinac
<api984> hehe
<api984> ima sta novog
<jelly> srca krvare
<api984> aha
<rut> jel tko koristi roundcube i autoresponder (out of office) ?
<ravilov> "I'm using regular HTTP to take credit card orders on my site, so this big SSL bug doesn't affect me, right?"
<api984> je kome krvarilo na serveru :D
<api984> rut: out of office je server side kaj ne...
<ravilov> meni je samo javljalo da imam stare certifikate
<ravilov> ali ne da sam affected
<api984> si gledao koje verzije su affectane
<ravilov> big deal, ionako su mi svi self-signed :p
<rut> api984 valjda ak ti kazes 
<api984> ps. 098 branch je ok
<ravilov> api984, 098? kao cronet? :p
<api984> 101 openssl je affectan
<api984> ravilov: nop 0.9.8. openssl
<ravilov> api984, vec znamo sve o tome...
<ravilov> no news here
<api984> ravilov: i thought so
<api984> onda ben nemam sta mljet bezveze
<ravilov> jep sorry
<api984> np
<ravilov> probaj sa vezom
<api984> ok je tko probao slozit out of office na postfixu
<rut> pa to radi na svemu 
<rut> a ne samo na postfrixy 
<jelly> rut: dobro onda, koji komad softvera koristis na "svemu"
<rut> postfix sendmail 
<rut> s korisnicke strane vjeverica i autoresponder/forwader plugin 
<BotaniCar|2> skvirtmejl ! 
<rut> a sad bi malo modernizirao da to sucelje ljepse izgleda pa zato pitam za roundcube
<rut> al to cemo u ponedddd . pa-pa
<BotaniCar|2> [Insert Ivo Andric's quote about monday]
<rut> muffin zenom se igraj a ne skatuljama
<BotaniCar|2> Je, pa da mi jos djece rodi ! 
<tonil> odoh na faks 
<tonil> mah mah
<ivoks> http://onboardmag.com/videos/slam-of-the-week-get-off-the-landing.html
<ivoks> stupid skiers :)
<ravilov> ajde kenny18, vrijeme je, mirka nestade
<kenny18> ravilov: da da vrijeme da se krene :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je Mmike ostao bez interneta
<StephenS> kmkkk
<StephenS> jel to onaj mike will made it
<ravilov> SilverSpace, smrdimo mu sad, nece se druzit :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> http://davidfg4.deviantart.com/art/Heartbleed-Pony-446788870
<ivoks> racun za mobitel, 2400kn
<ivoks> \o/
<ravilov> http://time.com/58305/amazon-will-pay-you-5000-to-quit-your-job/
<ravilov> wat
<ravilov> hahaha https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10174925_10152355949944430_4652536692987715809_n.jpg
<hbogner> ivoks, roaming?
<hbogner> ili puno pricas?
<ivoks> roaming da
<ravilov> bas nema jeftinije opcije?
<ivoks> ima za europu
 * ravilov stalno zove u Ameriku ali zato ima unlimited plan za 5 EUR mjesecno
<ivoks> nema veze, platiti ce netko drugi :)
<ivoks> ravilov: ovo su pozivi kad sam ja u americi
<ravilov> a
<ravilov> e jbg
 * ravilov dok je u Americi ne zove nikog :)
<ivoks> e vidis
<ivoks> moram iskljuciti roaming surf opciju :)
<ravilov> ma neee
<ravilov> pa kako bi onda natukao toliki racun :p
<ravilov> ja telefon obicno stavim u flight mode i tako ostane do povratka, tu i tamo rucno ukljucim wifi, za telefoniranje/sms tamo koristim lokalni broj/telefon/sim
<ivoks> to sam ukljucio nakon sto sam potrosio vec 1500kn
<ivoks> ma da, lako za to
<ivoks> sad mi dolazi sim kartica za englesku
<ravilov> tek sad?
<ravilov> kak dugo vec radis za njih?
<ivoks> ne dobiju svi telefon
<hbogner> ivoks, dva moba ili dual sim?
<ivoks> dual sim
<ravilov> ivoks, samo direktori? :)
<hbogner> meni popravili mob pa nisam uzimao novi dual sim, opet na 2 telefona
<ravilov> hbogner, slijepi ih otraga pa ces imat jedan telefon sa dual ekranom :p
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> ravilov, da, nokia 3510i i samsung galaky s+ dobra kombinacija :D
<ravilov> ajme, zar ima netko da jos koristi te candybarove?
<ravilov> to mi je bio prvi sluzbeni telefon
<ravilov> prije nekih 10-tak godina
<ivoks> http://www.htc.com/uk/go/htc-one-dual-sim/
<ravilov> cek, jel ti dolazi sim kartica ili cijeli telefon
<ravilov> ?
<ivoks> sim
 * obruT ne zove nikog
<ravilov> obruT, dodju sami, jel?
<obruT> da... pozove ih zena ili susjedi ili tko vec
<ravilov> call by proxy
<obruT> dodju, odvedu me... al puste me nakon dan dva
<hbogner> ravilov, imam ga kao drugi mob samo da vidim jel me netko zvao :D
<ravilov> obruT, nedugi izlet... jel ti bar daju sarenih pil^H^H^Hbombona?
<ravilov> hbogner, aj dobro
<hbogner> i baterija mu jos izdrzi duze na cekanju nego novi smartphone :D
<ravilov> sad kao sluzbeni imam blackberry, to je nazivno isto smartphone ali mu baterija isto traje nenormalno dugo
<ravilov> punim ga otprilike svaki tjedan
<obruT> ravilov: ma bijele uglavnom :)
<obruT> ravilov: al vidis sareno i od njih :)
<ravilov> obruT, aj bar nesto :)
<jelly> blackberry jos prodaje uredjaje??
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IguyjzDt_88&index=132&list=PL6969DC99D183331F
<datase> jelly: Title: Milivoje Mića Marković - Otpisani, Views: 4756, Rating: 97.89474%
<ravilov> jelly, nemam pojma, ja ovaj imam preko 2 godine
<ravilov> skoro 3
<jelly> ah
<Mmike> Konacno, internet!
<ivoks> bas sam htio pitati gdje je
<ravilov> znaci tocno je, nije bilo interneta
<Mmike> nije bilo interneta
<Mmike> stan je jos u mega-neredu, al' bar se ima internet
<Mmike> I na amisu sam opet, nemam nacin trenutno bnet kabl prebaciti naokolo
<ravilov> glavno da su prioriteti poslozeni :p
<Mmike> Jasta :D
<Mmike> "Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop does not exist."
<Mmike> A daaaaaj.
<ravilov> a ne mozes i imat inernet i moc ga koristit
<Mmike> mislim da cu vratit internet
<Mmike> ne radi
<ravilov> zamijeni ga za bolji bicikl
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod istog 
<Mmike> kupio sam onu konu :D
<ravilov> woo
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/3c9d039422f786e4abf44861544f2b93.jpg?rand=59833643
<Mmike> mmike.mooo.com/~mario/harma/gnj.ogg
<tonil> lol http://www.bug.hr/_cache/f32e0107c70d854fbf300c8c848e7217.jpg?rand=985800987
<tonil> bravo mario ponosan san na tvoju skladbu
<Mmike> tonil, ova je malo bolja: http://mmike.mooo.com/~mario/harma/boogieJamTry1.ogg
<tonil> :O
<tonil> osta sam bez rijeci
<ravilov> probaj pjevat
<SilverSpace> jebo broadcom wifi kartica
<ravilov> perv
<SilverSpace> il je crkla ili nece radit
<ravilov> Mmike, opet tandrkas po pianu umjesto da slazes chrome? :p
<ravilov> SilverSpace, a ima razlike? :)
<SilverSpace> ima 
<SilverSpace> nece ni u windozima ni u ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je crkla
<ravilov> jel ima kakve blinkenlights?
<ravilov> usb ili?
<SilverSpace> lspci je vidi koja je
<ravilov> mozda se kabel otkacio
<SilverSpace> ma nije pogledao i to enable wifi mi je zatanjen u NM
<Mmike> ravilov, slozio
<ravilov> SilverSpace, deri se na njega dok se ne posvijetli
<ravilov> prijeti mu vaspitnom palicom
<ravilov> Mmike, bravo!
<SilverSpace> lol budale 
<SilverSpace> na laptopu ima malecki prekidac 
<SilverSpace> mamicu mu 
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ja obicno rebnoota
<SilverSpace> netko ga ugasio 
<Mmike>  i onda proradi
<ravilov> ijao
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ti ono necaka imas, jel?
<SilverSpace> bok te video monte video 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nije moj lap 
<SilverSpace> od frenda
<SilverSpace> prekidac skoro da se ni ne vidi
<SilverSpace> jedva da ga noktom pokrenem 
<ravilov> a
<SilverSpace> i to na nevidljivom mjestu 
<ravilov> pa da, da nije upadljiv
<ravilov> da ne smeta
<ravilov> da ga netko slucajno ne prebaci :p
<SilverSpace> http://media.romeonet.ro/albums/userpics/10415/Lenovo_G550_2.jpg
<SilverSpace> vidi ga di je
<SilverSpace> koji k to idu dirati 
<Mmike> ono sto je zanimljivo je slijedece:
<Mmike> 1) fontovi su ruzni za popizdit
<Mmike> 2) rfactor radi pod linuxom 
<SilverSpace> zasto ne bi radio 
<Mmike> prije je bilo: 1) fontovi su ok, vrlo ok; 2) rfactor ne radi po linuxom - tj, radi, al' skroz nekak zbrljavljeno
<Mmike> ama bas nista na stroju nisam mijenjao
<Mmike> osim monitora :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zakljucak monitor je za sve kriv :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne znam sto bih ti rekao :D
<Mmike> kupit cu ovih dana montior novi pa cu bas vidjeti
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko mosh tu?
<ravilov> Mmike, da ga nisi jednostavno - rebootao? :)
<Mmike> jesam, vise puta
<Mmike> al' to nema veze
<Mmike> danas se hocu sa zeninog laptopa spojit na njen wifi-tether na mobitelu
<Mmike> i nece
<ravilov> also
<Mmike> moram rebootat stroj
<ravilov> prvi put cujem za mosh
<ravilov> ali izgleda zanimljiv
<Mmike> nakon sto sam rebootao, sve radi
<Mmike> winxp
<ravilov> Mosh is a replacement for SSH. It's more robust and responsive, especially over Wi-Fi, cellular, and long-distance links.
<Mmike> onda probam media-pc-thinkpadu, isto xpji, isti problem
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak ti windowsi to...
<ravilov> to zato sto im proso rok :p
<Mmike> na linuxu cesto imam sranja sa wifijem al' bar imam log di pise koji kufer je oso u drek
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> moram ih apdejtat
<Mmike> dobro si me sjetio
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> pomislio bi da win dobro odradjuju podsjecanje
<ravilov> da bar win *
<ravilov> meni je recimo od Dana D MSE ikonica u trayu permanentno crvena
<Mmike> mse?
<ravilov> ms security essentials
<ravilov> kvazi antivirus ali meni dovoljno dobar
<ravilov> bolje pitanje - jel netko isprobao juicessh, te kakav je u odnosnu na klasicni connectbot?
<ravilov> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonelli.juicessh
<Mmike> isti
<Mmike> tj, mozda malcice bolji
<Mmike> jer ima shortcute za tastaturu i to sve
<Mmike> al' i dalje barely usable
<ravilov> meni je connectbot skroz ok
<ravilov> then again, nisam nesto pretjerano zahtjevan
<Mmike> meni nikako nije ok
<Mmike> to mi je nuzno zlo
<Mmike> kad lezim i gledam seriju na mob da mogu restartat smbd ili autofs ili sto vec ako se potrga :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, sto bi s flyjem? :(
<SilverSpace> status UKO
<Mmike> eto
<SilverSpace> ko da ja znam kaj je uko
<Mmike> skidam apdejtove na 3 windoze laptopa
<Mmike> svaki mora oko 250 megi skinut
<Mmike> i internet radi normalno
<Mmike> ssh radi normalno
<Mmike> sve radi normalno
<Mmike> doduse, imam samo 6MBita, a ne 12 k'o na bnetu
<Mmike> al' RADI
<Mmike> matere im 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> meni danas bio sat vremena prekid na btnetu
<SilverSpace> UKO - pošiljka je u kontejneru
<SilverSpace> AVIO SE PUTNIK NESTALOG BOEINGA? 'Drže nas kao taoce! Živi smo, oteti i drogirani!'
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ulovio-bakalara--rasporio-ga-i-ugledao---vibrator--kako-se-seksi-igracka-nasla-u-utrobi-ribe-/1182221/
<SilverSpace> lol
<ravilov> Mmike, cudno mi je da je juice "los ko connectbot" a velik je 4.2MB za razliku od 700kB (connectbot)
<ravilov> sta onda ima unutra?
<ravilov> sluzbena podrska za mosh, zar je to tak zahtjevno?
<Mmike> ne znam dal' ima mohs
<Mmike> ssh na smartfonu je napor
<Mmike> pa samim time juice nemre bit bolji puno :)
<Mmike> guba je sto ima tastaturu extra
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> tap na ekran i dobijes ctrl shift ovo ono
<ravilov> Mmike, ima, pa mosh kaze da moras instalirat juice, sta mislis kako sam ga nasao? :)
<Mmike> pa mosh lakse ctrl-r u shellu stisnit, recimo :)
<ravilov> uf
<ravilov> mislim da tvoj problem nije ssh klijent
<ravilov> nego crappy tastatura
<Mmike> al' sve je to napor za popizdit
<ravilov> meni je connectbot + hacker's keyboard = zakon
<ravilov> full keyboard, tab, ctrl, alt, shift, meta...
<ravilov> fully qwerty
<Mmike> to je aplikacija neka?
<Mmike> taj heker kibord?
<ravilov> wow
<Mmike> ili je to blutut tastaturica?
<ravilov> ne mogu vjerovat da nisi cuo za to :D
<ravilov> aplikacija
<ravilov> tj. "input method" u android terminima
 * Mmike ce pustit ravilova da se jos malo cudi :)
<Mmike> idem probat
<ravilov> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard
<SilverSpace> majstor zavezao biciklo http://gorila.jutarnji.hr/incoming/2014/04/10/svasta1.jpg/BINARY/original/svasta1.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, majstor cuo da od dildoa ne mozes zatrudnit pa zabrijo da su dildoi "sigurni" :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ima jedno 6 hacker keyboardakoja? :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> naso
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> nije da nisam linkao...
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ln
<ravilov> also, ja nalazim samo jedan HK, ali ajd dobro
<ravilov> ajbok SilverSpace 
<Mmike> ravilov, koji ti mobitel imas?
<SilverSpace> nokiju
<SilverSpace> :
<SilverSpace> )
<ravilov> ni to jos ne znas, jao :)
<ravilov> http://handies.phandroid.com/media/motorola-atrix-4g-1335303644-424.jpg
<Mmike> ravilov, imas od klausa wiednera (to je ova tvoja, esc), ima keyboard hacker, ima hacker keyboard, i onda poslije su neke druge
<ravilov> SilverSpace, reko prije 10 GODINA!
<ravilov> hmm
<Mmike> kol'ko je to veliko?
<ravilov> 4"
<ravilov> ja vidim samo dodatne rjecnike za HK
<Mmike> 'this app can steal your passwords' :)
<Mmike> ravilov, pa play store
<ravilov> pa tam i gledam
<Mmike> napisi 'hackers keyboard'
<ravilov> Mmike, jesi ikad koristio ikoji drugi input method?
<ravilov> kladim se da ne :)
<ravilov> stuck on stock
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> onaj swipe
<Mmike> i jos jedan drek
<Mmike> neznam kak se zove
<ravilov> pa onda znas da ti tu poruku javlja za sve 3rd party keyboarde :)
<Mmike> pa nisam primjetio :)
<ravilov> uvijek
<Mmike> to je bilo na androidu 2.1 :)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> mislim da je cak i tamo javljao
<ravilov> ali nisam 100%
<ravilov> u principu ti hoce rec da je to 3rd party user aplikacija koju ces koristit za upis svega zivog i nezivog, ukljucujuci passworde
<ravilov> pa oni ne mogu garantirat da ti nece ukrast stagod
<ravilov> inace HK je 100% opensource, ja si skompajlirao svoju custom verziju
<Mmike> zgodno je da mi juicessh vise nece spremat connectione :)
<ravilov> ??
<ravilov> to je...dobro?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> ravilov, kak izaberem drugu tipkovnicu jednom kad sam u dzusu?
<ravilov> mmm
<ravilov> nemam pojma
<ravilov> odi u neku drugu aoo
<ravilov> app
<ravilov> recimo Messaging
<ravilov> long press na polje za input
<ravilov> input method
<ravilov> pa odaberes
<ravilov> a mozes i iz HK startup screena
<Mmike> long press i dobijem: paste/clipboard
<ravilov> koji to android?
<Mmike> 4.1.
<ravilov> ma daj pokreni HK kao app
<ravilov> imas gumb "set input method"
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i dalje mi je smasungobva
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ohoho
<Mmike> ovo se cini ok
<ravilov> eto
<Mmike> ali isti  mi je layout kao i samsung
<ravilov> e
<Mmike> samo sto ima vise lufta izmedju 'tipki'
<ravilov> sad je vrijeme da odes u setup
<Mmike> pa brze/bolje tipkam
<Mmike> uso
<ravilov> ima onak
<Mmike> sta dalje?
<ravilov> milijun opcija
<ravilov> keyboard mode
<ravilov> 4-row gingerbread ili full 5-row
<Mmike> gingerbread
<Mmike> to je to, da
<Mmike> to sam na 2.1 imao
<Mmike> i predobro je bilo
<ravilov> eto
<ravilov> ne znam sta ga onda nemas jos uvijek
<ravilov> ako slucajno moram radit na novom/tudjem mobu, to je valjda prva stvar koju instaliram
<ravilov> druga je androidterm :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> guba
<Mmike> iako, i ovo je barely upotrebljivo
<ravilov> e
<ravilov> pa
<ravilov> j* se :p
<Mmike> (za ssh)
<ravilov> ja preko toga i terminiram, u busu, na cesti, svugdje
<ravilov> uopce nije bed
<Mmike> pre sitno
<Mmike> pre ne vidim nista
<Mmike> pre fulavam ako imam full 5-row
<ravilov> a ti ako ti ne pase a onda izvuci tacnu aka tablet
<ravilov> stvar navike
<Mmike> ne, imam laptop :)
<Mmike> pa na njemu radim k'o covjek :)
<ravilov> ja nekad nisam mogao smislit touch keyboarde
<ravilov> sad mi onak, prihvatljivo
<ravilov> nuzno zlo
<Mmike> security essentials prestali radit :/
<ravilov> ...
<Mmike> bas, nuzno zlo
<ravilov> pa dobro jel ti citas uopce ista sta se tu pise?
<ravilov> stavim ti direkt link na keyboard, ti gubis vrijeme trazit
<Mmike> s tim da me netko nazove i kaze 'eee, ne radi, aj popravi', s mobitela mogu samo natipkat : echo "ha ha"
<ravilov> kazem ti da je MSE prestao radit, sad se cutis ko pura... :p
<Mmike> covjece
<ravilov> Mmike, sta te porn guy jos zna zvat? :p
<Mmike> 7 puta sam fulao natipkati 'exit' :)
<ravilov> pa imas ctrl... i D :)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> di su sad settings? :
<Mmike> 0kad sam na 5-row ?
<ravilov> sta nemas settings tipku izmedju esc i alt?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tam je mikrofon
<Mmike> mogu diktirat
<ravilov> onda gore lijevo?
<ravilov> ili
<ravilov> stisni fn
 * ravilov si iskljucio mikrofoniranje
<ravilov> kad odes u fn, gore lijevo imas mic, long press je settings
<ravilov> bar bi trebo bit
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> thnx
<ravilov> np
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> super, ravilov 
<Mmike> to je od sad defaultna tastaturta :)
<Mmike> turta burta
<ravilov> jasta
<ravilov> i meni je
<Mmike> lakse ce se mailovi pisat :)
<ravilov> imam neku default ugradjenu ali ni ne znam da je imam :)
<Mmike> ssh i dalje neupotrebljiv, al' boze moj :)
<ravilov> ma tvoji hrenovka-prsti su neupotrebljivi :p
<Mmike> mogucno
<ravilov> koji to mob? koliki ekran?
<Mmike> iako na iphonetu tipkam k'o veliki
<Mmike> s3 mini
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> cek
<ravilov> 4"
<ravilov> isti ko moj
<Mmike> www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i8190_galaxy_s_iii_mini-5033.php
<ravilov> naso vec :p
<ravilov> ne znam, meni 4" savrsena velicina, sasvim komforna, sve preko toga je previse
<ravilov> i radim u ssh ko veliki :)
<Mmike> pises referate
<Mmike> papet manifeste i sve to
<Mmike> tmux u screenu i to
<Mmike> jel? :)
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> (ne)
<ravilov> ali pisem shell skripte :)
<ravilov> php skripte
<ravilov> i tak
<ravilov> editiram web na serveru doma :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> iz nekog razloga dva laptopa nemaju mse
<Mmike> samo jedan ima
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ravilov> mozda drugi ima linux :p
<Mmike> sa winxp skinom
<Mmike> mozda :D
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra večer...
<Vlado9A3CY> ubuntu with you all :)
<obruT> planira tko do Rovinja glet avijone ?
<Vlado9A3CY> bez veze, samo budu galebove rastjerali :)
<ravilov> galebove?
<ravilov> one sto bare turistice?
<Vlado9A3CY> ma ne, mislim na prave galebove :)
<Vlado9A3CY> najgore kaj će galebovi poslije imati traume :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam sto bi?
<ravilov> odletio?
<ravilov> http://news.distractify.com/culture/32-surreal-places-that-actually-exist-on-earth-i-cant-believe-this-isnt-photoshopped/
<Mmike> xkcd.com/1354/
<banderaz> nie mi jasno kolko kosta kubik vode u ZGu
<banderaz> ne kontam ovaj "varijabilni dio" i "fiksni dio"
<banderaz> CIJENA 1m3 VODNIH USLUGA
<banderaz> KUĆANSTVA
<banderaz> varijabilni dio	15,9618 kn 
<banderaz> fiksni dio	18,92 kn
<banderaz> nije valjda 34 kn kubik xD
<ravilov> damn you Mmike, taman sam ga i ja nasao :)
<ravilov> banderaz, poanta i jest da ga zakompliciraju da ne mozes nikako skuzit
<ravilov> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1375303_10152378842112074_5499704939079271091_n.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-12
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> uspio sam si jučer nekako jedva resetirati svoj nickserv password... ne smijem više na androidu ircat bez očiju :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> kaj
<Vlado9A3CY> e tako, iz svih sam računala izbacio UbuntuOne... mada, žao mi je na neki način jer taj je servis sasvim dobro služio svojoj svrsi, amen
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: i ja isto izbacio one
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/spanjolci-na-genijalan-i-originalan-nacin-uzvratili-udarac-bankama/739456.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> poz, koja je fora s tim heartbleed bugom?
<Hrki> ssl nije zaszicen? u principu bi moro promijenit password ako su me sniffali ?
<CrazyLemon> nisu sniffali koristnika nego server gdje je bio vulnerable openssl
<CrazyLemon> u biti nije bilo sniffanje nego vise
<CrazyLemon> "aj mi posalji malo vise podataka nego sto bi trebao"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Hrki> a tko to uopce moze sniffat?
<banderaz> sniferi
<banderaz> narkosi
<Hrki> jel bi ja kao krajnji korisnik mogao recimo sniffati facebook ?
<banderaz> mozes
<banderaz> mozes sta god oces
<banderaz> ja volim ljepilo snifat
<Hrki> ne vjerujem :)
<CrazyLemon> Hrki nije snifanje :)
<CrazyLemon> Hrki https://xkcd.com/1354/      eto Å¡ta je heartbleed i kako radi heartbeat 
<markosejic> D VEcer
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: ali ako uhvati komad ili cijeli private key, odjednom se sve sto je do tada snifano moze dekriptirat
<jelly-home> sto je razlog zasto bi trebalo mijenjati passworde
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home to je istina da
<CrazyLemon> cloudflare je objavio challenge da uhvate cijeli private key.. i eto nije jim trebalo dugo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-results-of-the-cloudflare-challenge
<ravilov> kazu da je heartbleed vrlo moguce najveci/najopasniji remote security bug u povijesti interneta
<markosejic> na mom compu je 101-g2 ssh
<ravilov> good for you, kakve veze?
<ravilov> user racunala su daleko najmanji problem, ako ikakav
<markosejic> nadam se da su napravili update na vaznim stranicama
<ravilov> o ides
<ravilov> ako ja ovo dobro tumacim, GSKS mi naplacuje 486 kn godisnje "za slanje uplatnica"
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.njuskalo.hr/radne-sobe-namjestaj/radni-stol-ormaric-oglas-11301757
<ravilov> to je prilicno dobra cijena, ovisno o stvarnom stanju
<ravilov> vidim da ima dosta zguljen prednji rub
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjE0LYaNMQ0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Paper Dreams - a story by David Betteridge, Views: 53782, Rating: 99.64444%
<ravilov> koji bolesnik
<ravilov> taj mora da ima puno previse slobodnog vremena :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-13
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> jutro
<markosejic> jelly pozz
<Mmike> Wo ist den NickServ
<markosejic> who nowy
<markosejic> who nows
<Mmike> https://www.cloudflarechallenge.com/heartbleed
<Mmike> radi u chrometu iako je cert revokedan
<Mmike> bah, chrome po defaultu ne checkira revoked certifikate
<Mmike> https://blog.cloudflare.com/certificate-revocation-and-heartbleed
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> tech.slashdot.org/story/14/04/13/1454215/the-gnome-foundation-is-running-out-of-money
<Mmike> tak im i treba kad su usrali sa gnomom 3
<jelly-home> a da nisu usrali magicno bi imali vise novaca??
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> jelly, pa, nije nevjerojatno :)
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> mhem
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/6ylIat
<SilverSpace> http://finniss.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/1146169_10153186505555204_632721793_o.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaki lokot za bajk da kupim?
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> ja imam sajlu na kljuc
<SilverSpace> i jos lokot sa alarmom 
<ravilov> i elektricnu ogradu?
<SilverSpace> i dobermana 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :P
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> sta ako se doberman dotakne ograde? odmah ti se neutraliziraju dva nivoa zastite
<SilverSpace> kaj god da stavis ako ne pazis nema pomoci 
<SilverSpace> u svakom slucaju je dobro imati dva lokota za prednji i zadnji kotac 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to da se izbjegne ovakva situacija? http://www.photostaud.com/img/fotogalerie/amsterdam-destination/holland-amsterdam-017.3.jpg
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jebga kaj cu mu ja 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol bilo toga i kod nas 
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> gledam lika
<Mmike> onaj ulock precvika u 20 sekundi :)
<Mmike> gps tracker
<Mmike> to bi ja :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> zato treba imat dva lokota kazu da su oni U najbolji 
<Mmike> www.integratedtrackers.com/GPSTrack/Spybike.jsp
<SilverSpace> bolje od sajle i lanca 
<SilverSpace> skupo
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GPS-bicycle-bike-tracker-GPS305-Hidden-installation-real-time-tracking-/271442432097
<SilverSpace> problem je stavit na bike http://is.gd/uxf1J1
<ravilov> SilverSpace, dva lokota? tako da mu treba barem dvostruko dulje, dakle 40 sekundi? :D
<SilverSpace> zato ii imam lokot pistavac 
 * ravilov ima onaj od spiralne sajle, ali jako rijetko ga ostavljam negdje na nesigurnom, uglavnom samo na poslu u zakljucanom prostoru
<ravilov> i da, i ja sam isto cuo da su ti U-shaped najtezi za probit
<SilverSpace> ma da kaj god da stavis je sranje ak nemas na vidiju
<SilverSpace> vidiku*
<SilverSpace> Standby time ：About 3 Days
<ravilov> pa to ti tako vrijedi za sve, ne samo za bicikle
<SilverSpace> tri dana 
<ravilov> za aute isto recim
<ravilov> o
<ravilov> ovisno sta je to, 3 dana moze i ne mora bit impresivno :p
<SilverSpace> Standby time : 30 Days
<SilverSpace> ovaj kaj ide u volan
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GPS-bicycle-bike-tracker-GPS305-Hidden-installation-real-time-tracking-/271442432097
<SilverSpace> 50$ i nije tako preskupo 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ce i to lopovi skuzit uvijek su u tjeku tehnologije 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> meh
<ravilov> preskupo
<ravilov> prenepotrebno (meni) :)
<SilverSpace> ak imas bike 5kk i nije 
<Mmike> ja necu nikad sobu djecju slozit
<Mmike> 7 dana to vec radim :(
<ravilov> SilverSpace, imam bicikl od 3k koji sam platio 1k :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-06
<Mmike> nicols, ps -ef ti da je sve procese, sortirane po pidu
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> spama ko u prici 
<markosejic> d dan
<Vlado9A3CY> bok markosejic 
<markosejic> Vlado9A3CY: pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj :)
<markosejic> cekam jos malo pa idem na bus nazad u Zg
<Vlado9A3CY> sretan put markosejic 
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<markosejic> malo bio preko uskrsa doma
<Vlado9A3CY> to je okay :)
<markosejic> svi navalili da me vide dok sam sve obisao
<Vlado9A3CY> moj bi susjed rekao... a kaj moreš :D
<Mmike> markosejic, de si doma?
<markosejic> u slavoniji
<markosejic> morao sam malo biti udaljen od laptop spasavati neke stvari od bacanja
<markosejic> u smece
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slobo%C5%A1tina_(Zagreb)
<Mmike> bitan zagrebacki kvart :)
<SilverSpace> watch -n1 sensors
<SilverSpace> nis znao za to 
<weshmashian> o/
<SilverSpace> 128°C ?? disk pipam hladan je
<SilverSpace> ssd
<infy-> sad uskrs i to gotovo
<infy-> kolokviji za 2 tjedna
<infy-> ajme depresije
<infy-> ajme
<infy-> :| a baš san se zabavlja s arch installom na htpcu
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> nis necu jest sljedeca dva tjedna
<ivoks> onda na maltu
<ivoks> pa kad se vratim s malte, sjest cu ovdje:
<ivoks> http://www.kayak.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/kayak12.jpg
<ivoks> i ko ovaj deda, pit pivo i gledat brodove
<ivoks> pa smotat jednu
<ivoks> pa pit pivo
<ivoks> pa smotat jos jednu
<ivoks> pa mozda ribicu koju
<SilverSpace> watch -n 1 -d sensors
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :)
<jelly> huh, bio je pilot za Man in the High Castle, seriju, u 2. mjesecu
<SilverSpace> ne bu dobro zderem samo kolace
<SilverSpace> vivid sasvim solidno radi
<jelly> kak da sa https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/armhf/chromium-browser stranice dodjem do bugova u tom paketu?
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser ?
<jelly> kak doklikam do tamo?
<jelly> aha, ima link skroz na dnu
<CrazyLemon> stisni End i klik na 'Source package'
<jelly> /o\
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<jelly> hm, nije valjda da nisu ni 41.0.2272.101 ni 41.0.2272.118 izdali
<SilverSpace>  41.0.2272.118 
<SilverSpace> vivid
<Mmike> jelly, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<jelly> SilverSpace: zasto ga nema na ^^ linku
<Mmike> google-chrome-stable:
<Mmike>   Installed: 39.0.2171.95-1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 39.0.2171.95-1
<Mmike> zato kaj nije stable jos?
<jelly> google-chrome-stable:
<jelly>   Installed: 41.0.2272.118-1
<jelly>   Candidate: 41.0.2272.118-1
<Mmike> oklen ti to cupas?
<jelly> chromium:
<jelly>   Installed: 41.0.2272.118-1
<jelly>   Candidate: 41.0.2272.118-1
<jelly> Debian
<Mmike> google-chrome-stable
<Mmike> kaj?
<jelly>         500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages
<Mmike> nekaj mi je potgalo repose
<jelly> googlov repo za debian
<Mmike> root@BUNTOR /etc/apt/sources.list.d> cat google-chrome.list
<Mmike> # deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Mmike> waaat!
<jelly> .pal Mmike 
 * datase points at Mmike and laughs uproariously.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Mmike> neki kufer mi to svako toliko zakomentira
<Mmike> (ili sam mozda ja jer googlo svako malo ima potrgane repoe :D )
<SilverSpace> sin :)
<Mmike> google-chrome-stable:
<Mmike>   Installed: 39.0.2171.95-1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 41.0.2272.118-1
<Mmike> beh
<jelly> googlo nema potrgane repoe za mene
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aax9ghL2zYQ&list=FLTzuxCiSYRstDcj6ecjn4Sg&index=76
<datase> YouTube: Normalnofobija 03 - Revoltirani - 0:04:11 - 13,497 views - 60 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> hekbejad unan==d lepevoim
<Mmike> ups :)
<Mmike> jelly, nekad imam bed s keyevima
<Mmike> onda im treba pol dana / dan, da poprave
<jelly> mozda ti updateas cesce neg ja
 * jelly to nikad nije vidio, ima update i -dy full-upgrade u cronu
<Mmike> jelly, budem vikao next time, pa da komperamo
<Mmike> p, jebote
<Mmike> pa ja sam zivio u zabludio
<Mmike> bludu :D
<Mmike> bio uvjeren da je vbox fino sporiji od bare-metal (cpu), a da je kvm jos sporiji
<Mmike> al' ispada da su i jedan i drugi podjednaki, i da su mizerno sporiji od bare metala
<Mmike> povray, forsanje samo jednog threada, bare metal: 9m36s, vbox 9m40s, kvm 9m41s
<Mmike> povray, forsanje 4 threada (vbox i kvm virtualke su imale po 4 CPU corea), bare metal: 2m54s, vbox 2m55s, kvm 2m55s
<Mmike> (za usporedbu, stari Athlon64 X2 5000+, forsanje jednog threada, izrenda sliku za 34 minute :D )
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-07
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> Jirzy danek!
<SilverSpace> jutarnji
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oj
<SilverSpace> >(
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<vileni>  jutar
<SilverSpace> a kuzim super+space
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ee eto upogonio https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/radeon11.png
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> da se i ja detoksiciram
<ivoks> pojeo sam vruci burek koji je spalio sve toksine
<jelly> detoksikacija svinjskom mascu
<jelly> SilverSpace: aj ga drzi jedno mjesec dana ukljucenog da vidimo jesu ti radeoni stabilni na linuxu :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ke ?
<nicols> ojla!
<jelly> SilverSpace: stroj sa radeon gpu
<nicols> eto i mene, ja se detoksam sa domaćicama :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: zasto ne bi bio vivid radi :)
 * nicols ima radeon: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars [Radeon HD 8730M]
<nicols> jel izašao 15.04?
<SilverSpace> nicols: nije jos 
<SilverSpace> nicols: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/radeon11.png
<nicols> aaaaa ... 23.04.
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato sto su svi driveri za linux nepouzdani, a iznimke rijetke
<nicols> kakav ti je to ružan prozor?
<jelly> gpu* driveri
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa i nije vise bas tak 
<SilverSpace> nicols: kaj ruzan :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: to cu ti uzeti u obzir nakon sto budes imao mjesec dana uptime bez glitcheva ili smrzavanja
<SilverSpace> jelly: a cuj s obzirom da je ovo relativno nova platforma am1 ne bi me nista cudilo 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu natjerati sensors da mi pokaze power1:           N/A  (crit =  25.00 W)
<nicols> SilverSpace: pa izgleda previše vindozerski
<nicols> kak da saznam kaj je ovo: temp6:       +114.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)
<SilverSpace> nicols: ja znam /dev/sda: takeMS SSD UTX-2200 60GB               : 128°C
<SilverSpace> :)
<nicols> ssd?
<nicols> ja imam 30GB msata u laptopu, možda je to?
<SilverSpace> The Walking Dead kod nas preveden kao Živi mrtvaci a srpski Okružen mrtvima
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: oklen ti para za R3, sine ? :D
<BotaniCar> Nego, aplikacijsko ili softversko rjesenje ; kak se kaze ? :D
<Mmike> nicols: to ti je burek-pekac, vish da je 114 Cova :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol provuko karticu :)
<SilverSpace> cpu ram 
<SilverSpace> upogonio onu plocu konacno 
<SilverSpace> i toplo preporucam tko zeli stedljivi proc fakat sam zadovoljan 
<SilverSpace> zatvorio kuciste temperatura se digla samo za 1°
<SilverSpace> cak sena cpu i spustila
<SilverSpace> ali se ventilator na cpu brze vrti 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je logicno, zatvaranjem kucista si stvorio zracni tunel , za sto je dizajnom i predvidjeno. ventilator nek' umre u mukama, ima da radi svoj posao :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: kaj kaj kaj kaj
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xxkLkbzD34
<datase> YouTube: KAWASAKI 3P - Kaj kaj kaj - 0:02:55 - 82,540 views - 206 likes / 14 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Kaj Kaj Kaj hoćeš batina?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<obruT> jel netko mozda stavljao "zadnji" openwrt na siemens sx 763 ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne
<SilverSpace> ja bi morao na tplink
<obruT> htio bih izbjeci stavljanje imagea sa http://sx76x-openwrt-danube.googlecode.com
<obruT> em je neki iz 2012-te, em je pitanje cega sve ima unutra :P
<SilverSpace> crko mi transmission na njemu i ne kuzim zasto ne radi 
<Mmike> obruT: moderan svijet koristi dd-wrt :)
<Mmike> ili ono kaj je vileni rekao
<Mmike> moram rebootat znc stroj
<Mmike> brb
<BotaniCar> DI JE VIGOUR !!! Mmike's tab  needs him :)
<BotaniCar> mozda najbesmisleniji part msg ikad, bra'o mmike ! 
<Mmike> beh
<SilverSpace> obruT: upogonio sam onaj stedljivi amd am1 5350
<weshmashian> Mmike: a?
<SilverSpace> obruT: i mogu ti reci prava pila
<Mmike> weshmashian: nova deca na pomolu? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jedno!
<BotaniCar> Meni je rekao da je ipak samo jedno ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, kaj on zna :) 
<weshmashian> ae
<Mmike> weshmashian: tu neki pricali da 2 dolaze :D
<weshmashian> ja sam svoje obavio, inkubacija je u tijeku
<BotaniCar> lawl
<weshmashian> Mmike: je, zena to stavila za prvi april :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: kol'ko vec se zna, kak ce se zvat, ocel' git ili bzr,...? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: lol :)
<obruT> Mmike: za ovo sto meni treba bi mi openwrt bio bolji... ddwrt imam doma na istom routeru
<weshmashian> Mmike: ETA je 9. mj, za ostalo treba jos R&D proc :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: o, pa to vec fino!
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' dite ili sin? :)
<weshmashian> lol
<weshmashian> Mmike: neznamo jos :)
<Mmike> pa kak?
<Mmike> necete znat, ili?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> glup sam
<Mmike> ignore me :0
<martinovkacity> zna li netko kraticu za hrvatski layout tipkovnice, stavio bi nes ovog tipa setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle us, hrvatski-layout
<weshmashian> pa ocemo znat, ima vremena da se sazna
<martinovkacity> hvala :)
<weshmashian> recimo, frendici su 8mj govorili da ima curicu da bi 3 tjedna prije poroda ispalo da je decko :)
<weshmashian> martinovkacity: ovo ja koristim recimo: /usr/bin/setxkbmap -option "grp:shift_caps_toggle,caps:escape" -layout "us,hr" -variant "euro,"
<martinovkacity> hr nisam ni probao, hvala puno!
<Mmike> setxkbsta/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kaj vi ne kliknete?
<martinovkacity> a ovo mi je na laptopu i cesto hocu mjenjati pa mi je ovo bolje
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok
<weshmashian> Mmike: ovak mi lakse i u konzoli i pod wm-om mijenjat layout
<weshmashian> Mmike: a i lakse mi prebacit jednu lajnu nekam nego kliketat da podesim kak ocu :)
<obruT> Mmike: a jesi ti stavljao ddwrt na doticni kad vec spominjes ?
<Mmike> obruT: jok, ja ti doma linksysa imam
<Mmike> al' cu morat sad slozit za neke apartmane
<Mmike> opce neznam kak bi sta bi
<Mmike> kuca ima 4 apartmana ili 12 soba
<Mmike> teorecki moze 12 ljudi razlicitih bit unutra
<Mmike> i onda  bi morao imat 12 'accounta' na wifiju
<vileni> Mmike: mikrotik :)
<BotaniCar> zake mikrotik ? Ima onih "hotelskih" rjesenja koja su neovisna o hardveru. Nisam to fanj dugo gledao 
<Mmike> vileni: ma, softver
<vileni> Mmike: pa slozis radius neki? ja bas gledam packetfence, razmisljam da isprobam
<vileni> ali svejedno, mikrotik :)
<vileni> ili ako imas vise para, unifi
<Mmike> vileni: oni svi i dalje dijelie isti wifi pwd?
<Mmike> tj, nema wifi pwda, jelda?
<vileni> Mmike: pa slozis kako zelis, mozes kreirati acc na radius serveru i onda je dostupan na svim uredjajima
<Mmike> pa ne znam kako zelim :)
<Mmike> zato pitam za sugestije :)
<vileni> za accounte je lagano, samo gledam sad jel ima nesto jednostavno za isprintati user/pass
<Mmike> vileni: a, kak to radi? nemam wifi encryption nikaki, nego AP radi filtering po mac adresi adaptera?
<vileni> Mmike: podesis da encryption bude wpa2 enterprise, namjestis podatke za radius server 
<vileni> i to je manje vise to
<vileni> useri se normalno ulogiravaju
<vileni> imas i kombinacije da kazes koliko dugo moze biti aktivan acc, koliko prometa potrositi, ograniciti brzinu itd
<Mmike> vileni: a korisnik onda unosi user/pass u svom wifi drekecu na laptopu/mobitelu?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<vileni> mozes staviti i captive portal sa uputama kako doci do user/pass
<Mmike> vileni: i to mikrotik ima na sebi, ili?
<vileni> Mmike: vecinu, ali za laksu organizaciju toga trebas neki radius server
<vileni> Mmike: recimo ovo http://www.packetfence.org/about/overview.html
<Mmike> me
<Mmike> h
<Mmike> znaci da mi treba jos nekvi uredjaj tamo...
<vileni> Mmike: ne nuzno :)
<vileni> radius ti moze biti i neki vps
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> mudro! :)
<vileni> unifi recimo ima cijeli kontroler tako, da i ap-ovi skidaju sami konfiguraciju
<martinovkacity> jel postoji nekakva usluga koja pruza izlaz na internet ali sa vlastitim serverom
<martinovkacity> tj sa vlastitim hardverom
<Mmike> vileni: unifi?
<vileni> martinovkacity: mislis kao adsl ali da ne koristis njihov router?
<vileni> Mmike: https://www.ubnt.com/unifi/unifi-ap/
<martinovkacity> ne bas :) mislim kao webhosting ali da je moj hardver, jer ovi mali paketi hostinga ti ne dozvoljavaju nista, nemogu se ni na bazu sa remote spojit ...
<vileni> martinovkacity: a to, ima, dedicated server
<vileni> ~50$ mjesecno navise koliko sam upoznat
<vileni> jeftinije ti je traziti vps za pocetak :)
<martinovkacity> a imam, 125kn je to, ali mogucnosti su stvarno ogranicene
<martinovkacity> 125kn godisnje
<martinovkacity> htio bi da mogu vlastite skripte na serveru koristit, remote pristup bazi, konfigurirat dns itd.
<martinovkacity> naravno domenu bi placao
<BotaniCar> AAAAAAAHHHHH! Hi Men jaše ružičastog jednoroga, oko njega lebdi svita pegaza i svi vuku lajne stoprocentnog koksa. Ivan Bauer ordinira u kostimu Tinki Vinkija, Milić Vukašinović i Dalaj Lama prde u trombon Kojota iz Ajzbrna #  http://www.tarzanija.com/pronadi-mi-g-tacku/
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> uskrsnji utorak
<ivoks> dan kad pol europe riga
<BotaniCar> a pola cisti za njima :) 
<SilverSpace> negdje sm imao ovaj usb adapter i sad ga ne bi naso pih http://is.gd/E5Y7rm
<Mmike> BotaniCar: onaj lik je car
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da ga citiram: "Pičja ceđ"
<Mmike> pa jebote :)))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Da, car carski. 
<Mmike> http://www.tarzanija.com/sveta-vodica-kad-vulva-ejakulira/
<Mmike> (NSFW!)
<BotaniCar> zatrudnio sam od citanja URLa :)
<Mmike> otupio sam od bzra
<Mmike> sad sam umjesto 'git checkout' skopirao sve u drugi dir
<BotaniCar> ne bzr .. rbz ... ne BRZAJ ! :) 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/j0wkhi
<Mmike> e, rba
<Mmike> nemoj da ih spominjes
<Mmike> to je tipican primjer hvatske budale
<Mmike> koji i dalje koristi debilnu uslugu i sere kak nevalja
<Mmike> umjesto da ju promijeni
<BotaniCar> "to" je tko ? :D
<Mmike> :P
<SilverSpace> ne bi naso ni za zivu glavu kak sam ja to dobro pospremio 
<BotaniCar> Silver: imam ja doma neke nadrke koji s jedne strane imaju zenski USB,a s druge ~5pinski konektor za maticnu, trebas ?  
<BotaniCar> S tim da moji imaju USB stranu u obliku backplane bracketa za PC kuciste 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: trebao bi jedan da stavim BT u kuciste tak da mi ne zauzima usb 
<SilverSpace> ne da mi se lemiti na usb bt dongle
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne trebam naso :)
<BotaniCar> ToTeJaGepitn :)
<ivoks> Mmike: aj dosta chatanja i odi pomoci edu
<vileni> hm, jel ima tko problema sa google servisima?
<BotaniCar> gmail mi se ucitava, drugo bas i ne trosim 
<vileni> proradilo
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/15%3A38%3A36.png
<ivoks> sto je ovdje smijesno, a sto tragicno?
<ivoks> Oko 500 ZET-ovih mehaničara još nije naučilo servisirati nove niskopodne tramvaje koji su od Končara kupljeni između 2005. i 2010.
<ivoks> meni je smijesno da jos ne znaju popravljati tramvaje
<ivoks> a tragicno je da ih je 500, vise nego tramvaja
<ivoks> tolko tehnicara nema ni lufthansa
<BotaniCar> Kad lufthansa nije Bandiceva prcija , da imaju Mileta, imali bi i tehnicare 
<jelly> jel ima neko mozda napajanje za ibm x-series x3550 ili slicno
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> x3550
<ivoks>     product: IBM System x3200 -[4363K1G]-
<ivoks> tja, sorry
<jelly> zvuci slicno
<ivoks> 15:59 -!- mirka [~mirka@42-183.dsl.iskon.hr] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<ivoks> minutu ranije
<ivoks> joj joj
<ivoks> jelly: al nemam viska :/
<jelly> 1U server
<ivoks> x3200 je tower
<jelly> iz... 2009-ish
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mislim da je i stariji
<jelly> ima cijeli server na njuskalu za 900kn, valjda ce mu radit napajanje :-)
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> mogao bi ga kupiti za dijelove
<jelly> ne mogu, samo mi napajanje odgovara
<jelly> (imam super-duper enterprajz proizvod baziran na x3550)
<ivoks> ocito
<ivoks> je super duper
<ivoks> mogao bi ja doma...
<jelly> (SAN Volume Control, stari nodovi koje smo izvadili iz skladista)
<ivoks> mislim da microsoft nece open sourcat windows
<ivoks> ali mogao bi kupiti nekog linux vendora
<jelly> npr. canonical? :-)
<ivoks> tko zna
<ivoks> ne znam koliko zaradjuju na azuru
<ivoks> ali 20% te zarade otpada na linux
<jelly> nek kupe RH i razbucaju ih malo
<ivoks> a to je velikom vecinom ubuntu
<ivoks> stavio sam si ovaj ambient noise
<ivoks> i nazove lik
<ivoks> i veli 'o, ti si u nekom krasnom vrtu'
<ivoks> skroz zaboravio da imam ptice u pozadini
<SilverSpace> ee to http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDkwMA==/z/8YoAAOSw~uhUpEHT/$_57.JPG
<Mmike> ivoks, ha?
<Mmike> ivoks, oko ceg?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaki ambient noiz? 
<Mmike> moram si novi stolac kupit, ovaj ikejin nije dobar za vise od 3-4 sata sjedenja dnevno
<Mmike> DA NAM ZIVI ZIVI RAD
<jelly> mda, za stolac treba dati bar koliko za biciklu
<Mmike> jelly, so they say
<Mmike> imas neku preporuku?
<jelly> ne, ja isto moram kupit
<jelly> kupio neki 900kn u jisku, i to je drzalo 12 mjeseci, sad je neudoban
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ovaj je bio ok isto pol godine
<Mmike> mozda malo vise
<Mmike> lazem, godinu dana :L)
<Mmike> narucit cu s jubitoa steeleseries
<Mmike> ili kak se vec zove
<Mmike> erm, s ebaja
<weshmashian> Mmike: kojoju?
<ivoks> koji k ovim englezima
<ivoks> grad se zove Nürnberg
<ivoks> shvatio bi da ga nazovu neernberg
<ivoks> ili nuernberg
<ivoks> ali cemu ga zvati nuermberg?
<ivoks> wtf sa m?
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuremberg#Demographics
<ivoks> wtf
<Mmike> ja napisem: nuernberg
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> i vele mi - kaj ti pises, to je krvo :)
<Mmike> reko, nemam umlaut za u na tastaturi, pa se to pise ue
<ivoks> 2013. najvise je stranaca iz - jugoslavije
<Mmike> vele, ne :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ima tamo frend od staraca jebacki restoran - sarajevo :) lik je bogatstsvo zaradio na njemu
<ivoks> ah, glup
<ivoks> ignore me
<Mmike> alik opce nezna kuvat :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, cek
<ivoks> ima i u bonnu jedan, kroatish
<ivoks> Mmike: ides u N?
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<weshmashian> i tak, dobio kolega novi laptop i na njemu se vrti Linpus Linux :)
<jelly> mora bit da je Acer
<SilverSpace> buhaha
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' dobar laptop? :)
<ivoks> razmisljam da si kupim novu radnu stanicu
<ivoks> i3 nije dosta
<Mmike> ivoks, ma kak? :) pa kaj ne radis ti remotely sve? :)
 * Mmike ima i7 i 32 gige rama i malo mu je
<ivoks> pa radim
<Mmike> i gleda vec kak bi prije reda kupio neki hexacore
<ivoks> al jebeni google docs pojede memoriju
<ivoks> a i treba mi nova graficka za igre
<ivoks> mozda da si sam slozim nes
<Mmike> imam ti ja R9 280X, Vapor-X, OC, TRI-pimpek
<Mmike> ne trosi nist
<Mmike> tiha
<Mmike> a fina
<Mmike> imam i garanciju :)
<ivoks> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1)
<ivoks> R9 je ati?
<ivoks> ati ima sugave drivere, kaj ne?
<Mmike> svi imaju sugave drivere
<Mmike> iako ovi novi atijevi nisu losi
<Mmike> rfactor isto radi ok
<Mmike> al' ne koristim ih svakodnevno, pa nemam pojma
<Mmike> jelly ce ih vise moc shrackat :)
<ivoks>           vendor: LENOVO
<ivoks>           date: 10/19/2012
<ivoks> nije ni 3 godine star stroj
<ivoks> 16 giga rama
<ivoks> i3-2130
<Mmike> pa sam upikni drugi proc i vise rama unutra
<Mmike> idem sastancit
<ivoks> ma u biti, komp opce nije los
<ivoks> jos dvije godine ce izdurati
<obruT> fakat imam stare krame
<obruT> treba mi sad na brzaka neki komp za nesto isprobat, laptop ostavio na poslu, ove kucne workstatione, server i htpc ne bih dirao... posegnem za prvim u ormaru, a ovaj ni usb port nema :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.boostnetwork.com/database/automodelphotos/files/F1_China_2013_Paddock_Girls_3824737.jpg
<SilverSpace> kineskinje 
<obruT> aj, bar nesto zanimljivo ote formule :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel sarafis stroj :)
<obruT> evo iskopo ps2 tastaturu :)
<obruT> sad trazim kablove za napajanje
<obruT> i naravno, uvijek ista prica
<obruT> imam milion tih kabela, onak, spoticem se o njih, ispadaju iz ladica i ormara... stalno mislim kako cu ih pobacati... i eto, sad kad mi treba, ne mogu nac
<obruT> bitno da sam nasao 4 ps2 tipkovnice i 4 dvd drivea gje nisam ocekivao
<SilverSpace> lol i ja se danas ubio trazeci 
<obruT> moram se preselit u kucu, jebo ovo u stanu
<SilverSpace> i jedan veliki tavan 
<obruT> biti ce dovoljna jedna soba 4x5 metara samo za kompove i dijelove
<SilverSpace> na kraju naso usb kabel privremeno ok ali sam darucio sa ebay drugi
<obruT> cini mi se da sam upravo skurio maticnu na toj kanti
<jelly> *hrack*
<jelly> Mmike: ma dobio sam informaciju da ati driveri sad rade ok iz neke ruke, pa pokusavam nagovoriti bilo koga tko to zapravo koristi na linuxima da potvrdi
<jelly> al ne ono "instalirao sam i radi super" nego "koristim s mjesecima uptimea i svaki dan suspend/resume i radi super"
<weshmashian> jelly: koji ati driveri?
<jelly> weshmashian: bilo koji
<weshmashian> jelly: ja trosim opnsors ati drajvr mjesecima sa dnevnim suspend/resume i nemam problema
<weshmashian> fglrx me jebe jer ne zeli trosit 3 displeja istovremeno
<jelly> da, mene odusevila ova nvidia koju sad imam i koja radi 3 istovremeno
<weshmashian> mislim, i fglrx isto super radi kad se ocu igrat :)
<SilverSpace> ati radi tko plati
<obruT> kreten, provjerio sha256 imagea nakon sto ga sprzio... naravno da ne odgovara :P
<Mmike> obruT, to ti nema veze, mozda ce raditi :) D
<obruT> radit oce, samo ce vjerojatno unutra bit 65 miliona trojanaca :P
<SilverSpace> syntax error: unexpected "("
<SilverSpace> kad da iz terminala obrisem kad u imenu ima (
<SilverSpace> tab ne radi
<SilverSpace> kad rucno upisem izbaci ovo gore
<SilverSpace> jebo onog tko zagrade stavlja u imena datotweke
<SilverSpace> ah naso :)  \(1934\)
<nicols> hop!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nc nc
<Mmike> nicols, djesi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: memam nc na routeru :)
<SilverSpace> rijesio google :)
<SilverSpace> fakat toplo preporucam kome treba stedljivi procesor amd am1 5350
<Mmike> to je am1 socket?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3
<SilverSpace> Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series
<SilverSpace> sve u procu 
<obruT> netbsd se fakat veselo vrti na ovoj staroj kanti
<obruT> SilverSpace: koliko ti zdere cijela konfa ?
<obruT> struje, je li...
<obruT> meni ova stedljiva cijela sa svim i sa diskom zdere 25-29
<obruTbsd> hmm
<obruTbsd> radi i irrsi na kanti :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nemam pojma proc je 25W max
<SilverSpace> disk i ventilator
<SilverSpace> ssd
<SilverSpace> ploca ne vuce nest 
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/sticker/AM1-SaveEnergy-AM1H-ITX.jpg
<Mmike> http://www.businessinsider.com/openstack-startup-nebula-goes-out-of-business-2015-4
<SilverSpace> 1ram  1hdd treba napajanje od 41W
<SilverSpace> obruT: jebi ga ne radi mi sensor power1:  N/A  (crit =  25.00 W)
<Mmike> tebi ne radi sensor power
<Mmike> a meni se juju leadership election raspada
<Mmike> doduse, brijem da nesh krivo radim :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: juju te ne slusa
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-08
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> GUT MORGen
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<calmpitbull> kava i pointeri 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, proizvod se zove "odoo" i logo ( ljubicasti krug) podsjeca na onaj Durexov prsten. Ukupan dojam "za*ebem te i odoo" :) ivoks: ti si rekao da to trosis? :)
<ivoks> da, koristim odoo
<ivoks> BotaniCar: i zakon je
<ivoks> jasno, nije plug and play softver
<ivoks> ali uloziti mjesec dana u njega umjesto placati godinama tudji softver...
<ivoks> imas nekoliko firmi u hrvatskoj koji ce ti ga sloziti za neki iznos
<BotaniCar> ma, ja sam za ono kaj mi treba ( CRM/p. menadzment) skroz zadovoljan s sugar/redmine kombinacijom ; isao sam malo vidjeti kaj ima novo u tom svijetu i u stvari sam ugodno iznenadjen odoom 
<jelly> jel taj odoo radi domace knjigovodstvo
<BotaniCar> Pise da ima knjigovodstveni modul . Nista o prilagodbama lokalnom trzistu.
<ivoks> tuna exports from Croatian farms skyrocketed to 4,679 tons in 2003 from 380 tons in 1998
<ivoks> eto ti biznisa
<ivoks> japanci daju 40$ za kilu tune
<ivoks> ja sam ulovio 4 tune prije dvije godine
<ivoks> svaka od po 100kg
<ivoks> to je skoro 100k kuna
<ivoks> za jedan dan posla
<ivoks> ok, jedno 1000kn na sardine
<ivoks> koji k se ja bavim informatikom
<SilverSpace> jutr
<ivoks> i to 4 tune, kao amater
<ivoks> prvi put vidio stap
<ivoks> i zivu tunu
<ivoks> profici ulove 8-12
<ivoks> jelly: ne koristim ga za knjigovodstvo
<ivoks> jelly: ali koristim dijelove za knjig.
<ivoks> ne unosim rashode u njega, ali unosim sav prihod
<ivoks> znam koliko je tko duzan, koliko tko kasni s kojim racunom
<ivoks> sam me obavijesti kada je ugovor pri kraju, a obavijesti i klijenta
<ivoks> uz tickete, klijenti imaju uvid i u stanje izdanih faktura, kao i naplacenih faktura
<ivoks> poznaje razna te rasclambe po RRIF-u
<ivoks> razne
<SilverSpace> da je ribu lovit lako ribar bi bio svatko
<ivoks> zna sam prepoznati je li se klijentu obracunava pdv ili ne, po zemlji iz koje je
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> nije bas idealan za ticketing, ali mi omogucava da tickete vezem na ugovor, pa na pocetku mjeseca sam izgenerira fakture prema obavljenom poslu
<ivoks> kao i timesheetove
<ivoks> za ugovore s fiksom cijenom sam posalje mail, nemoram opce misliti na to
<ivoks> ove s ticketima i timesheetovima ipak provjerim prije slanja
<ivoks> vodim i evidenciju radnika u njemu
<ivoks> kao i godisnje odmore
<ivoks> kliknem na T&M i dobijem popis svih nenaplacenih T&M
<ivoks> i tak... dobar je
<ivoks> a i ima dobar reporting tool za sve
<ivoks> pa tako i za tickete
 * Mmike se ujeo cvaraka
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> sad jos idem kobasice malo calabrcnit
<Mmike> materemi
<Mmike> keramicki nozevi
<Mmike> su fakat ostri
<BotaniCar> Ali imaju 457 ogranicenja, te pazi da ne padne, te nemoj u perilicu, te ovo te ono 
<BotaniCar> I, jesi skuzio koliko kosta brusilo za takve nozeve ? :D
<jelly> postoji brusilo?
<ivoks> Mmike: imas i keramicko posudje?
 * jelly ima keramicku salicu
<jelly> da bi je koristio moras imati keramicke naplatke na zubima
<BotaniCar> Jelly: ostrila na ebayu: https://tinyurl.com/pmz624y
<BotaniCar> Ovaj mi je najjaci ( koji bi si eventualno ikad kupio ) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kyocera-Electric-Ceramic-Knife-Sharpener-DS-50-/250720154505
<Mmike> ivoks: ne, sam nozeve
<Mmike> mislim, imam keramicke salice :)
<Mmike> i tanjure :)
<Mmike> al' ne lonce i to
 * BotaniCar pije kavu iz pleh salice, k'o Dzon Vejn 
<jelly> mmm, kyocera
<jelly> mama ima Toyota masinu za sivanje
<BotaniCar> E, zamijenio sam pol tefalovog sudja s dva inox lonca i jednim keramickim vokom ; sad mi e vise nikaj ne guli i mogu sam bezbrizno sve tutnut u perilicu 
<BotaniCar> Preporod
<BotaniCar> Inox majka, hebo sve drugo
<jelly> cek, teflon ne smije ic u perilicu, ili to velis samo zbog toga sto se mora pazit da ne grebe metal?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, ja svoje perem u perilici, no issues
<Mmike> da, ak padne onda je bed
<Mmike> al' ga ne moras ostrit
<Mmike> ovi kyocerini
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bolja ti je boca od kiselih krastavaca za kavu 
<Mmike> ikejini su ok isto, al' ti se iztupe za cca godinu
<Mmike> mozda godinu i pol
<jelly> BotaniCar: to bi kupio samo da velim da imam DIJAMANTNO brusilo doma
<Mmike> BotaniCar: neznam opce da se kod nas moze to brusit
<Mmike> al' kvalitetan noz nit ne moras brusit
<jelly> because elite
<Mmike> jelly: teflon != tefal :)
<jelly> ionako kao vegetarijanac nemam nikakve kosti ni sunke za rezat
<jelly> Mmike: dobro onda u cemu je problem s tefalom
<Mmike> neznam
<jelly> sto si onda htio reci sa <Mmike> jelly: teflon != tefal :)
<ivoks> Mmike: bolje bi ti bilo da si uzeo keramicko posudje umjesto nozeva
<ivoks> ja vise ne kupujem nis osim keramickog
<ivoks> pere se maltene samo
<ivoks> ulja opce ne treba
 * SilverSpace treba dobar brus za noževe
<ivoks> a i mogu vilicom okretat meso bez straga da cu se otrovat
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da zakon je to keramicko 
<SilverSpace> posude
<ivoks> samo treba paziti koje
<ivoks> malo je skuplje, ali se isplati
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/pogledajte-sto-je-more-izbacilo-na-mljet-tu-kolicinu-smeca-je-tesko-i-zamisliti-999192
<SilverSpace> albansko smece
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to nije nis
<ivoks> bilo je i gore
<ivoks> http://www.dubrovniknet.hr/novost.php?id=23312#.VSTtE-RJ2DA
<ivoks> http://www.rtl.hr/video/vijesti/10853/smece-iz-albanije-zagusilo-i-plazu-saharun/
<ivoks> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Portals/0/Images/2010-11-22/AAA/smec/smece_trstenik6-221110.jpg
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> ivoks: nisam nikad razmisljao o tome da kupujem keramicko posudje
<Mmike> imam vok
<Mmike> al' to je gusani kurac, a ne keramicki
<SilverSpace> mi imamo dvije tave keramicke preporodili se
<SilverSpace> jebeno dobro
<ivoks> ja kupio wok keramicku
<ivoks> a sad i tavu
<ivoks> i danas ju prvi put koristio
<ivoks> nis, cajna zlicica ulja
<ivoks> i sprzio pola kile piletine u 12 dijelova
<SilverSpace> Bića iz drugih galaksija teška su barem 300 kila, bolje ih se klonite
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tko god uspije iz druge galaksije doci do nas jebeno je napredniji 
<SilverSpace> i najebali smo 
<jelly> Super Jura
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam sa su miroljubivi i u prolazu :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ja slabo koristim ulje za przenje
<Mmike> to mi radi zena :D
 * Mmike se slatko nasmije
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ugl, tave i sranja koja imam, ne koristim bas ulje, isto
<jelly> iz druge galaksije!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBFfBEtnlwc
<Mmike> ne vidim neku prednost keramickih posuda, osim sto su teske z apopizdit
<datase> YouTube: yosemite sam of outer space - 0:00:22 - 1,726 views - 7 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> htio bih si kupiti gusanu tavu
<Mmike> za ramsteke
<Mmike> da se moze jebacki dobro zgrijat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemas ti pojma 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma nemoj!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a ti imas?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti nemas pojma!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a pogotovo nemas pojma kad kazes drugima da nemaju pojma! :)
<Mmike> (super je ovak neargumentirano srat :D )
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> keramika je zakon za jaja na oko 
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam si bas jucer bio gledao tavu za steak
<ivoks> ali 300kn za nesto sto korisim jednom u 2-3 mjeseca...
<Mmike> ja se prvo moram maknut u veci stan
<Mmike> prije neg pocnem trosit novce na takve pizdarije
<Mmike> ima se para a nema se kud sa stvarima koje bi se kupilo :)
 * SilverSpace nema kuna
<SilverSpace> a trebao bi rondati kupaonicu
<jelly> Mmike: stare stvari u crveni kriz
<Mmike> jelly: to vec jesmo
<Mmike> obleke dali
<Mmike> svoje stare trapke
<Mmike> skuzio sam da mozda ipak nikad necu smrsaviti :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam skuzio ovo za kavu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zrondam ti ja kupsu besple :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: znas kak oni ameri koriste tegle za viski i kavu 
<SilverSpace> juznjaci u pecarama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to mogu i sam :) nemam za novu :)
<SilverSpace> lovu
<SilverSpace> žali mi se susjeda od 60- ak god da ju je na Samoborskoj ( Malešnica) policija kaznila što je vozila stari bic pješačkim nogostupom... dakle, baba od 60 g trebala bi voziti gdje i automobili... jesu li oni normalni?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, nisu normalni. I ja sam skroz za to da babe od 60 i kusur godina dobiju rosule i voze se po skolskim igralistima.
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako baba nemre vozit bajk ravno, onda joj nema mjesta nigdje , a ako moze pelat ravno,mogla je i na cestu. Ili mozes voziti ili ne, isto kao za auto.
 * Mmike si bas misli kak ce popusit par kazni slijedeci tjedan kad se bajkom krene vozit
<Mmike> naime, velik dio puta se vozim u kontra smjeru
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/poslusajte-kao-zavija-borna-rajic/812092.aspx
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> zasto ja to ne radim
<ivoks> http://zlaaatan.com/
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> za koga ste
<Mmike> tony ili jacques?
<ivoks> nabijem ti rba
<ivoks> dodjem u poslovnicu
<ivoks> 'posaljite poruku na internet bankarstvu, to vam je najbrze tako'
<ivoks> i posaljem ja poruku, a vec danima nitko ne odgovara
<ivoks> sutra cu im otici u banku i reci da hocu da mi se odgovor nacrta
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gzWOUGoR14
<Mmike> looooooool :)
<datase> YouTube: Marc Gatland, Accountant Needed! - 0:00:26 - 903 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: ja sam im napisao jedno 3-4 komentara na novo internet bankarstvo
<Mmike> par sugestija i tak
<Mmike> obrisali su mi ih sve :)
<Mmike> opce ih ne vidim :)
<Mmike> vjerujem, naravno, da je to greska u sustavu, a ne da je netko namjerno to napravoi :)
<ivoks> Vaša zadnja prijava bila je: srijeda 08.04.2015 u 06:21
<ivoks> erste to radi drugacije
<ivoks> posalju ti mail kada se ulogiras
<Mmike> seyong, when you deploy it locally, is it working there?
<Mmike> bleeeeeeeee
<ivoks> seyong
<ivoks> zvuci poznato
<ivoks> http://www.hzpp.hr/promotivne-proljetne-cijene-putovanja
<ivoks> uopce ne znam sto su htjeli reci
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa, fakat su jeftiniji od autobusa, a autobusom ces i putovati :D
<ivoks> treba hz popularizirati
<ivoks> pa bi se mozda i ulagalo
<ivoks> ja kupim avionsku kartu od bonna do zagreba
<ivoks> i na kraju se vozim vlakom od bonna do frankfurta
<Mmike> ivoks: di ides u nbergnrn?
<ivoks> kakvo je to pitanje?
<Mmike> Direktno? :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> puno tipfelera :)
<Mmike> daklem: Da li ti ides u nirnberg? :)
<ivoks> ili manjka
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> ivoks: kak je mirka danas
<ivoks> mirka: ^
<Mmike> idem u dubravu, mogo bi svratit da vas pozdravim malo
<ivoks> donesi joj cokoladu
<Mmike> mirka: kakvu cokoladu volis?
<ivoks> veli milku oreo bi htjela
<Mmike> s ljesnacima?
<ivoks> onu veliku
<Mmike> OREO?
<Mmike> idesh!
<jelly> reklamira se na tv
<ivoks> ako nema te
<Mmike> ivoks: si skuzio ti manipulatoricu? :) I tebe i mene voza! :) Ja joj cokolade nosim, a ti tipkas za nju :)
<Mmike> a kao, radi za tebe! :)
<ivoks> veli da mozes i onu s keksima
<Mmike> mirka: ti si carica :)
<Mmike> hahahahahaha :)
<Mmike> ivoks: reci joj: ACK :)
<ivoks> pa smije ti se
<ivoks> veli 'ovaj lik je lud'
<jelly> ja bi isto cokoladu s keksima
<Mmike> ne sumnjam uopce :)
<ivoks> 'mogla bi ga nagovorit da mi auto kupi'
<mirka> kad si tu Mmike? :D
<Mmike> mirka: koji auto bi htjela? :)
<Mmike> mirka: sam da nije dizl, i da nije ford :)
<Mmike> ne bih ti htio kupiti los auto! :)
<ivoks> veli jaguar xf je sasvim ok
<ivoks> moze i rabljeni:
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/jaguar-xf-3.0-d-v6-oglas-14913865
<Mmike> pf
<Mmike> di cu to kod nas nac
<jelly> zas kod nas, ides u .uk ponekad
<Mmike> pa sad oce auto
<Mmike> coksu, auto, vjerojatno bi i viklere i carape nove, al' ju sram rec
<jelly> ivoks: meh, automatski mjenjac
<Mmike> jelly: bas sam frownao na to :)
<BotaniCar> Stari, ako joj kupis viklere, to je to, razvedi se , vikleri se kupuju samo zakonitoj ! :) 
<ivoks> na 177kw znaci da imas 7 brzina
<ivoks> ak ti se salta, sam ti daj
<ivoks> ako ne i 8
<mirka> coksa je cist dovoljno :))
<Mmike> draga i pazljiva po djep :)
<ivoks> https://www.jaguar.com/Images/XE_16MY_088_GEE_gallery_desktop-1366x769_tcm76-113469_desktop_1366x769.jpg?v=1
<ivoks> to mi kupi
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> 2015-04-08 11:37:29 INFO unit.swift-storage/0.install logger.go:40 subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['chown', '-R', 'swift:swift', '/srv/node/']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<Mmike> there is no /srv/node thre
<Mmike> how 
<Mmike> the fuck I end up here
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<Mmike> pojeo sam svo slatko doma
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl7NxKazIuw Å¡altaj petu, nemoj stat
<Mmike> uzas :)
<datase> YouTube: Ivo Amulić - Sto na sat - 0:03:31 - 351,275 views - 545 likes / 15 dislikes
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakav ti je to softver koji uzvraca gresku koja se eksli da i procitat' :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: python :)
<weshmashian> is it just me ili je jessie relativno brzo izdan?
<Mmike> weshmashian: kad prelazite na systemd? :)
<weshmashian> it's just me, izgleda da je od etcha release svake dvije godine
<weshmashian> Mmike: har-har-har
<ivoks> da, debian je sad poceo precesto izlaziti
<ivoks> ove aaiedu debian virtualke updejtamo svako malo
<weshmashian> i jos krivo gledam, od sargea :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: a, to. da, od onog-nakon-potejta
<Mmike> bio sam svojevremeno u reflectedu naso kutiju koja je vrtila sardze :)
<weshmashian> o_O
<jelly> weshmashian: nije jos izdan, ima nade
<weshmashian> mislim da se vrti jos jedan ili dva lennya
<weshmashian> jelly: a dobro, 17 dana, kao
<Mmike> sad dist-upgrade
<Mmike> odmah
<Mmike> na svemu :D
<jelly> ja to nis ne vjerujem dok se ne pojavi debian 8 netinst, i dok se symlink na mirroru ne promijeni na stable -> jessie
<Mmike> jelly: znaci, jos 17 dana :)
<jelly> tak da taj datum macku p rep
<BotaniCar> Ako se ja ne upisam od smijeha:) Posaljem molbu da mi naprave ponudu za nadogradnju w2008>w2012 , vrate mi nazad " a koliko CALova trebate ? Znate, w2008 CALovi ne vrijede po nadogradnji" :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa mamu vam usranu hebem, onda mi daj OS dzabe
<BotaniCar> Ako spojivost placam svakih X godina 
<BotaniCar> **pravo na spajanje 
<weshmashian> :))
<SilverSpace> znate li da grupa koja slusa Mozarta bolje riješi IQ test od grupe koja sjedi u tisini 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: osim ako mrze klasicnu glazbu, citao sam i takve analizer
<Mmike> nemres mrzit mozarta
<BotaniCar> Ti i ja nemremo .. 
<Mmike> nope, nemres
<Mmike> bacha i betovena mozes
<Mmike> ovo je pre jednostavno da se mrzi
<SilverSpace> ali grupa koja se svada jos bolje rijesi IQ od grupe koja slusa Mozarta
<BotaniCar> Oces kupiti CAL , mmike ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ocu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koje godiste?
<SilverSpace> Mozart efekt
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 69 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nije stvar u slusanju 
<SilverSpace> stvar je da pokrenes mozak sto vise
<BotaniCar> ivoks: di si ti exchange i pripadajuce windowse nabavljao ? 
<jelly> Rade Pendek, godina 40.  Zanimanje: milicioner.  Kada se probudi, ništa više neće biti kao prije...
<Mmike> ima na tresnjevackom lik
<Mmike> ispod pulta ima sve
<SilverSpace> zato grupa koja se svada rijesi bolje IQ test od ovih slusaca
<Mmike> i windowse i linuxe
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ?
<ivoks> zasto mislis da sam ja to nabavljao?
<ivoks> ja ljude oslobadjam od toga
 * SilverSpace je zakljucio da nikad ne treba sjediti u tisini :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa pitao si me jedared isto pitanje, pa sam ti dao info koji sam imao
<BotaniCar> kaj ja znam jel za tebe ili za koga to bilo
<ivoks> pa zanimalo me koliko konkurencija naplacuje mail server :D
<BotaniCar> Ahh
<jelly> ovisi koliko je velik
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfJHDQuvUsE#t=5m20s Vojo, MOZART!
<datase> YouTube: Top Lista Nadrealista - Zona sumraka - 0:07:55 - 558,836 views - 817 likes / 9 dislikes
<BotaniCar> ivoks: konkurencija exchangetu moze eventualno biti neki softverski bandl, nikako samo neki mail server , exchange ne kupujes da bi primopredavao mailove ( OK; kupujed ako si u nekoministarstvu/bolnici i debil si i/ili radis za proviziju ) :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqwMT5tCu7E
<datase> YouTube: Mozart K545 Sonata in C major (complete) | Cory Hall, pianist-composer - 0:11:26 - 1,139,836 views - 6184 likes / 226 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili si siromasni kripl pa si sam slazes postfix+dovecot+caldav+carddav+openldap+sogosync+kojijosvrag
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda sam siromasan, ali nisam kripl ! :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa naravno
 * SilverSpace obozava gledati TED talks
<jelly> pogledao sam xy TED govora i sta mi to kurca vrijedi kad primjenjujem jedino onaj o papirnatim rucnicima
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> jelly: zar i ti?
<Mmike> jelly: koji/kaki?
<Mmike> do share
<jelly> guglaj TED paper towl
<jelly> TED paper towel
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas nadojeb za kodi
<Mmike> dal' je los k'o i onaj za jubito?
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> radi cak i sam titlove skida ako ima
<jelly> weshmashian: ok, to nije jedini, ima i onaj o pravilnom vezanju pertli
<weshmashian> ha, taj nijesam vidio jos
<Mmike> jelly: i to radi?
 * Mmike goes tries
<weshmashian> mislim da cu se fino prebacit na 20/5 u iskona
 * weshmashian ode kliketat
<jelly> 5 uploada je skoro ok za koristiti oblak
<vileni> ja bi 50/10
<jelly> ja ne bi 50, al /10 ili /20 bi
 * obruT ima 30/5 i sasma je ok
<Mmike> optika?
 * obruT je na vdslu
<jelly> cijem
<SilverSpace> 8/1 bas sam jqdnik
<obruT> ht-ovom
<Mmike> 12/1, isto jadan
<Mmike> weshmashian: to optika iskonska?
<weshmashian> Mmike: vdsl
<SilverSpace> jebo ih pas ocu optiku
<obruT> SilverSpace: oce svi :P
<obruT> da sam ostao na starom stanu, sad bi ne da imo optiku, neko prejebenu brzinu
<jelly> cekaj dok OiV ponude optike gradovima po normalnim cijenama
<obruT> al dobro, necu se zaliti na ovaj vdsl jer sam dobio za iste pare ko i sporiji adsl
<jelly> al i onda ce DTK biti u vlasnistvu monopoliste
<obruT> prokleti monopolisti !
<vileni> obruT: jel smijes uopce imati non-ht? :)
<obruT> vileni: smijem :P dosta kolega i ima non-ht
<vileni> ja se nadam preseliti na lokaciju koja ima 50/10
<obruT> ja sam eto papak koji voli testirati neke stvari pa onak, ostao vjeran
<ivoks> za kaj?
<ivoks> za 4K porn?
<vileni> obruT: prije par godina smo trazili cimer i ja stan, pa jedan lik koji je radio u stanu iznajmljivao
<ivoks> 'cimer'
<vileni> i kaze, samo ht internet
<ivoks> sve je ok, nije bed ak si gej
<vileni> ivoks: i da sam gej nebi njega
<vileni> jer on nije gej, on je metro
<BotaniCar> ja ne znam kaj bi s optikom doma, ono kaj meni treba je malo planiranja unaprijed i dobar download que :)
<ivoks> ja sam jos uvijek na najprimitivnijem adslu
<ivoks> 4mbit je vrh
<obruT> vileni: prije par godina nisam placao promet :P
<vileni> meni trenutacnih 16mbit sasvim ok
<vileni> problem je upload
<vileni> mislim da je 768k
<jelly> 24:1, katastrofa
<BotaniCar> Je, jebenti mali upload, nikad necu wallpapaer na remote stroju vidjet' :)
<obruT> pa da, to je fakat sporo
<vileni> zato 50/10, jer ima /10 :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije wallpaper problem, al kad hoces uploadat 10-20GB slika sa fotica, ili zelis da te buraz u amsterdamu dobro vidi na skypeu...
<jelly> onda se jeeezdi
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako buraz u amsterdamu dobro vidi, posalji mu poruku da se javi nakon posjete coffee shopu ! :) 
<vileni> da, za veci upload ponesem na posao
<SilverSpace> tele komuniciranje
<vileni> ali sto ako necu imati posao sa 1/1
<BotaniCar> vileni: odes u studentski dom i dogovoris se s prvim/om koja ima pravo pristupa mrezi
<BotaniCar> ili odes na srce i moljakas :)
<jelly> vileni: trazit firmu sa boljim connectivityjem, zato se ja jos ne micem iz ISP-a :-)
 * BotaniCar se zabrine da se jelly mozda i ne shali 
<Mmike> debilni android
<Mmike> nece radit kamera jer je low battery
<Mmike> ustekam ga u struju
<vileni> BotaniCar: zadnji put kad sam isao u studentski dom nije bilo zbog interneta :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda u CARNet, tamo imaju gigabit do stola
<Mmike> medjutim, i dalje je low battery
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovdje imam pislivi 100Mbps
<jelly> BotaniCar: i cijeli ofis ima 1Gpbs uplink, zapunio se kad je sccm krenuo pushat zakrpe za windowse
<BotaniCar> jelly: Ahahaha :) Super konfigurirano ako pusha za radnog vremena, ste objesili nekog za noge iznad vatre nakon toga ? 
<SilverSpace> sand witch - vijestica u pjesku 
<SilverSpace> sandwitch - vijestica u pjesku 
<jelly> vještica u pijesku?
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, to je bilo u ponedjeljak
<jelly> BotaniCar: malo smo zajebavali windows admine da zas to ne koristi multicast
<SilverSpace> jelly: pijesak vijestica
<BotaniCar> Zamisljam kak skripe zubima i nemusto vam pokazuju srednjaka :)
<vileni> jelly: zato jer implementacija toga vjerojatno ima milijun bugova 
<jelly> MULTICAST
<jelly> (citaj: MUL TI PASS)
<vileni> ja sam nekidan probao sloziti deploy za ucionice
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9tjWlfV5HU
<datase> YouTube: Zlato - Vještice - 0:04:03 - 248 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<vileni> odustao kad sam procitao da bi oni pametne switcheve
<vileni> moram instalirati xp zbog nekog legacy softwarea
<jelly> pametni switchevi su super
<vileni> a jedini key ne postoji na papiru
<ivoks> naravno da jesu
<jelly> poludi ti jedna radna stanica, ne moraš kopati po učionici da bi saznao koja
<ivoks> jos kad to spojis sa cacti
<ivoks> i pluginovima koji ti tocno kazu gdje je koja mac adresa
<ivoks> graficki
<obruT> ja bez doticnih ne bi mogo ni radit kak se spada... a imam i doma jedan
<obruT> jedino sto ovi "veci" znaju brujat pa ono, kolega je pizdio tu u uredu na ciscota :P
<jelly> i sto ovi najjeftiniji pro-kurve sad imaju samo web ui, bez cli
<ivoks> to su smecad
<ivoks> bas sam jednom klijentu predlozio da to sve pobaca u smece
<BotaniCar> da :( imam u furdi par takvih :( 
<jelly> mozda, ali su manageable
<ivoks> ovo sa web ui-em
<ivoks> ma drek
<ivoks> nemaju STP
<jelly> sta onda uzet a da nije 2-3x skuplje
<jelly> kak nemaju stp
<ivoks> nista. dobre stvari kostaju
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> kupoprodaja deviza na rba sad ide instant
<jelly> kak je isla do sad?!
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj budes uzeo atoma
<BotaniCar> haha, SilverSpace provukao karticu , usao u crveno, sad prodaje bubreg ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne samo da se rijesim ove furde doma
<BotaniCar> psmtr, moja domaca infrastruktura pocinje odgovarati opisu necije furde :(
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imam i za tebe jednog atoma D2700 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam jednog doma, odi proch :D
<SilverSpace> windoze gore same ide :)
<ivoks> jelly: tak da bi ti skinuli devize i satima kune ne bi vidio na racunu
<ivoks> jelly: ili bi vidio i devize i kune u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> a kada bi slao naloge za place, naloge koji se moraju izvrsiti taj isti dan
<ivoks> onda bi ti rba nakon 4 sata javila kako nalog nije prosao
<ivoks> sto bi bilo nakon zakonskog roka za slanje naloga
<ivoks> i drzava bi ti lupila kamate jer si kasnio jedan dan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: onda nis bum Mmike uvalio on skuplja sve kaj mu das :)
<ivoks> cijeli ovaj novi sustav, gdje se poziv na broj veze na datum uplate, je degenerican
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je istina, samo me zanima kak mu mislis objasniti da bi ti novaca za to :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<Mmike> jelly: pa, manualno
<Mmike> jelly: ti zadas nalog, i onda netko na ruke to odobri
<Mmike> sad je to automacki
<Mmike> kliknes, imas
<ivoks> ili se nadamo da je automatski
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> odmah pare imam
<Mmike> i mogu ih trositi
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> potrosio sam ih vec :)
<Mmike> bas me zanima dal' cu moc i u ponoc to
<vileni> SilverSpace: da, samo moram placu pricekati :)
<BotaniCar> ovo je komedija, win2012St u MS web shopu kosta 1215$, span ni za nadogradnju s 2k8 na 2k12 posalje ponudu na 12kkn 
<BotaniCar> pa dobro sam ja lud, ili se oni uzdaju da mi internet ne radi ? 
<BotaniCar> s/ni/mi/
<vileni> ovo prvo :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: :)
<SilverSpace> eto sad naso kablovinje ono koje sam trazio usb i to dva komada
<SilverSpace> kad sam narucio na ebay
<SilverSpace> 1,70$ potrosio
<Mmike> prokleti zncu
<Mmike> zash nikoji taj softver nezna citat misli?
<Mmike> i to s razumjevanjem!
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/epidemija-ospica-po-cijelom-zagrebu-a-roditelji-odbijaju-dati-podatke-jesu-li-im-djeca-cijepljena/812142.aspx
<Mmike> ja bi ovakvima djecu oduzeo, jebo me pas
<Mmike> moroni
<Mmike> neobrazovani
<SilverSpace> :()
<jelly> Mmike: s druge strane zasto bi roditelji uopce morali davati podatke... u trenutku cijepljenja su ti podaci vec uzeti
<Mmike> jelly: indeed
<Mmike> al' ono
<BotaniCar> jelly: a drzavne su sluzbe obavezne upotrijebiti dostupne banke podataka prije nego zatraze od gradjana, u potpunosti se slazem 
<Mmike> trebalo bi otic na mjesec-dva zivjeti, reciom, u drnis
<Mmike> ili valpovo
<Mmike> ili gracac
<Mmike> cisto da vidimo kako je zagreb jeben
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam na vanjskom rubu sesveta i jos nisam skuzio koliko je jeben :) Frendica zivjela u valpovu i veli da bas i nije :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: treba otvoriti Agenciju za koordinaciju dohvata iz banaka podataka drzavnih tijela
<Mmike> jelly: ROTFL :)
<jelly> zaposliti jedno 50 ljudi
<Mmike> jelly: prejebeno! :)
<BotaniCar> I agenciju za provjeru  koordinacijske agencije ! 
<jelly> da prebroje koje sve banke podataka postoje
<obruT> i stozer za obranu od netocnih podataka
<jelly> BotaniCar: tako je, da bude sigurno da podaci ne cure
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zbog-cega-je-u-hrvatskoj-nestasica-trave/812133.aspx
<Mmike> ma cuj ti ovo :D
<Mmike> 'nestasica trave' :D
<BotaniCar> Cuj debile: "HZJZ ne može doći na regularan način do podataka o procijepljenosti jer ne smiju to tražiti od pedijatara budući da postoji povjerljiv odnos pedijatra i roditelja. " koji ku*ac :) Kakva povjerljivost kad je javno zdravlje u pitanju :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa nema gandze vec ohoho, samo skank i govno 
<jelly> BotaniCar: bullshit, teski
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako je bullshit, nabavi mi trave </silly>
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> ne mogu, niko nema
<BotaniCar> :) Oplako sam ovo :)
<BotaniCar> A ja n sjemenke neam, a pravo doba godine .. 
<ivoks> stize euro 6
<ivoks> benzinci ce poskupiti
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/amdam1.jpg
<SilverSpace> blic kvari sliku
<SilverSpace> izgleda kao da je pun prasine
<SilverSpace> SuperWrt
<jelly> strgo mi se kinez mobitel, stalno javlja da nesto ne stima s enkripcijom nakon toga se boota u recovery
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=55&v=y2augI02t0E
<datase> YouTube: Instalarea SuperWrt pe un router compatibil - 0:02:38 - 4,137 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm kaj si to uzeo 
<jelly> Jiayu G3S, star ~2 godine
<SilverSpace> dvije godine kazes pa i moj sony dvije godine trajao i htc isto 
<SilverSpace> dobro je i trajao 
<SilverSpace> ovo je posa http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/povijesna-pljacka-u-londonu-iz-sefova-odnijeli-200-mil-funti-413785
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CCE-4OjWMAAkx12.jpg na ovo se uvijek nasmijem
<ivoks> ma smijesno
<ivoks> branimirova neupotrebljiva
<ivoks> zbog cega?
<ivoks> rijeke
<ivoks> ta kolona koja se stvorila u branimirovoj brojala je vise ljudi nego li sto ce ih biti na utakmici, ukljucujuci i igrace
<SilverSpace> bit ce vise rijecana 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.ted.com/talks/terry_moore_how_to_tie_your_shoes?language=hr
<Mmike> ivoks: branimirova?
<obruT> evo prave rvatice   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suiax_MMgr8
<obruT> tko je ta uopce ?
<datase> YouTube: "ZDRAVO, DJEVO" - O SILAMA DOBRA I ZLA - 0:04:05 - 35,114 views
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj s branimorivom? tko veli da je neupotrebljiva?
<ivoks> Mmike: bila je kada sam se vracao s posla
<jelly> lol, "ukljucujuci i igrace"
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> nist ne kuzim
<ivoks> nece nikoga biti na tekmi
<Mmike> mislio sam da komentiras neki napis negdje
<ivoks> vise ljudi dodje na ping pong mec nego na nogometnu utakmicu
<ivoks> Mmike: Dinamo - Rijeka
<ivoks> i zbog busa s igracima Rijeke, Branimirova je bila posebno regulirana
<ivoks> a bus su pratili policijska vozila, pa cak i vojna
<Mmike> ivoks: nova branimirova, right?
<ivoks> jedan vojni dzip, ne lazem
<ivoks> ne, stara
<ivoks> sve je to jedna branimirova :p
<Mmike> fakat, sad su ju spojili :)
<ivoks> This server is vulnerable to the POODLE attack
<ivoks> ma kak
<ivoks> valjda bi trebao iskljuciti sslv3
<Mmike> ivoks: imas ti asanu?:)
<ivoks> imam
<jelly> jel ima neki SSL verifikator koji moze provjeriti i druge servise, ne samo https:// na :443
<ivoks> od danas moj webmail vise ne radi na winxp
<ivoks> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=mail.init.hr
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> mogao bi OCSP stapling omoguciti
<jelly> DANE
<ivoks> dane?
<jelly> nacin za zaheftat ssl cert u dns
<ivoks> OCSP stapling No
<ivoks> ma kak
<jelly> ako ga posiljatelj podrzava, DANE sprecava MITM na portu 25
<ivoks> 0
<ivoks> fucks
<ivoks> given
<ivoks> .
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> moram si napraviti tu majicu
<ivoks> OCSP stapling Yes
<Mmike> pivotaltracker
<Mmike> a very neat tool
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj se pravis lud da ne znas :P
<jelly> djelomicno je krepao interni flash, izgleda, i jedna od sistemskih particija se ne da formatirat
<jelly> to je otprilike sve sto se da izdebagirat iz CWM recovery boota
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se gnome terminal popravio ne skuplja se vise
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> samo sto sam stisnuo enter i eto opet terminal nestao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> izgleda da je... UTEKO
<obruT> SilverSpace: sad znam, pitao kolegu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lako laprdati kad imas pare :)
<SilverSpace> TeamViewer fuck ne radi 
<obruT> sto nije taj teamviewer nesto za windoze ?
<jelly> i androide i linuxe
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> meni na androidu radi ok, jer nemam windowse a instalacija za linux je bila tlaka
<hbogner> jelly, instalacija za linux je unzip i run
<hbogner> nema instalacije, pokreces gotovi binary
<jelly> zadnji put je bio 32bit only 
<hbogner> 32-Bit / 64-Bit Multiarch i  64-Bit without Multiarch
<SilverSpace> i iOS
<hbogner>  Download deb v10.0.37742
<jelly> jos ak ima OSX onda ima sve
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci Multiarch
<hbogner> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/mac.aspx
<SilverSpace> ja sam na iPadu frendu windoze sredival 
<SilverSpace> je da je tesko 
<jelly> znaci cca ak imas linuxe novije od 2012 sa .deb paketima, onda uzmi taj sa multiarch
<SilverSpace> ali ide
<jelly> da, tak sam na android tabletu isto :-)
<hbogner>  Download tar.gz v10.0.37742  ovaj je unzip and run
<jelly> nema unzip kod mene, .deb or bust
<hbogner> grrrr, zgasi krivi prozor
<SilverSpace> hbogner: taj mi ne radi tar
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja imam teamviewer_linux_v10.036281.tar.gz i radi mi ok
<SilverSpace> v9 radi
<hbogner> meni i 9 i 10 rade, imam oba
<SilverSpace> ovog novinara bi rado zatuko da ne trosi zrak
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/magazin/zanimljivosti/smokve-vegetarijanci-ne-smiju-jesti-evo-kakvu-jezivu-tajnu-skriva-ovo-slatko-voce-6688/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dnevno.hr, kaj si ocekivo
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj? (.deb or bust) ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/128394/ac-dc-hit-thunderstruck-preveden-na-hrvatski
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Polovica od 146 zaraženih ospicama u bolnici
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto je sve ostalo tesko odrzavat
<jelly> SilverSpace: bah, ko nije nasao pauka u smokvi bar 10 puta nije ih jeo
<jelly> mmm, stari htc radi
<jelly> android 2.3... uglavnom radi. :-)
<jelly> webmail od exchangeta 2013 je skroz ok
<Mmike> jelly, odrzavat?
<Mmike> jelly, raspakiras i ostavis. i pokrenes od tamo. nemas kaj odrzavat
<Mmike> stovise, ne usere ti neki cudan .deb sistem
<Mmike> nego ga imas fino u ~/crap/stuff i vozi
<Mmike> tw je skroz kul stvar
<jelly> koliko kosta?
<Mmike> radi petput bolje od rdesktopa i 1234123145 put bolje od vnca
<Mmike> 0
<Mmike> ako nije za komercijalnu djelatnost :)
<jelly> 0 je samo za noncommercial
<Mmike> znaci, mosh mami doma popravit windowse
<Mmike> ja sam ga zato i koristio
<SilverSpace> znaci meni ne mozes popraviti windoze
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> brijemd da si ih ti strgao tak da ih ja neznam popravit :0
<obruT> 19:37 < SilverSpace> ovog novinara bi rado zatuko da ne trosi zrak
<obruT> ajd :)
<obruT> Mmike: brijemd je nesto od systemd-a ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) ne mozes kad ih ni nemam trenutno nigdje
<Mmike> obruT,  :D :D :D
<Mmike> brijemd :)))))))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je dobro, nemosh ih strgat
<SilverSpace> jebo trazenje po kutijama 
<SilverSpace> i posprenanje
<SilverSpace> nikada ne znam di sam sto stavio 
<SilverSpace> morat cu navratiti u reciklazno dvoriste i bacit stare graficke MX_e
<SilverSpace> jao i starih diskova nasao 
<SilverSpace> flopi
<SilverSpace> 2x
<SilverSpace> ghost cd slika tko zna od cega
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja imam dvije kutije za cipele punih starih diskova, jos naslagano na nekom ormaru... poceo to jednom i katalogizirat :)
<frainfreeze> Dajte barem magnete povadite.
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja sad jednog ubacim da vidim kaj je gore a ubuntu kaze prazan r-cd
<SilverSpace> frainfreeze: iz hhd 
<frainfreeze> da.
<SilverSpace> ja i ploce povadim vise mi oko lustera
<SilverSpace> cega svega nema kod mene
<obruT> ne znam jesam li vec spominjao da bi polomio svaku kost i povadio svaki zub programerima admin sucelja na yealink telefonima... ako nisam, evo sad dajem na znanje
<obruT> ako znate kojeg, slobodno prijavite
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<obruT> lakunoc
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak mi sad puno vise rama guta
<SilverSpace> 1G vise nego na atomu 
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-09
<obruT> ja se pitam zas mi nesto sporo, na sto dovraga sad procesor trosi vrijeme, kad ono njemu dosadno pa se igra :P
<obruT> 29823 root       1  59    0   22M   13M sleep   25.2H  0.41% pingpong
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ha dropbox.com ne radi
<BotaniCar> ne radi ni MSova stranica koja objasnjava sto je za njih OEM :) 
<BotaniCar> Vele mi da ja to ne mogu biti,lol
<SilverSpace> frendu provalili u garazu i ukrali biciklo muski mtb, a zenski lošiji ostavili 
<SilverSpace> i lopovi biraju 
<SilverSpace> frend se uplasio da su mu ukrali auto 
<SilverSpace> neka balavurdija koja je pratila gdje biciklo stavlja
<obruT> SilverSpace: to je jos dobro, nama su provalili u garazu u kojoj je bilo 4 bicikla, 3 snowboarda, skije, 4 auto gume, satori i jos hrpa pizdarija... nista nije ukradeno :)
<obruT> to je za zabrinut :)
<obruT> pretpostavljamo da su htjeli maznut auto (neki mercedes kabriolet) koji je u garazi tocno nasuprot nase
<ivoks> dakle, RBA
<ivoks> odem u banku prije tocno tjedan dana 'treba mi ova informacija'
<ivoks> vele mi da posaljem upit preko internet bankarsta
<ivoks> odem u petak, druga zena, opet dobijem isti odgovor
<ivoks> ok, posaljem taj petak upit preko net bankinga
<ivoks> nikakvog odgovora do jucer u skoro 17h
<ivoks> a odgovor je:
<ivoks> Poštovani,
<ivoks> nastavno na Vaš upit zaprimljen putem internet bankarstva, obavještavamo Vas da ćemo Vas povratno kontaktirati u najkraćem mogućem roku.
<BotaniCar> ivoks: i mi nekad tako abjuzamo SLA , dobiti ces odgovor unutar 24h, samo ce biti "hvala na pitanju, odgovoriti cemo cim prije" :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, a, kaj je informacija, ako nije tajna?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, pornjavatori imaju SLA u kojem pise da ces dobiti odgovor unutar 15 minuta, i to od prave osobe s druge strane :) 
<Mmike> idem na muriju
<ivoks> 'Promet po deviznom racunu koji saljete FINA-i; sadrzi li on i protuvrijednost u kunama ili to oni pretvaraju u kune?'
<Mmike> nasli su lika koji mi je ukro mobitel
<Mmike> tj, nasli su mobitel
<Mmike> ivoks, lol
<Mmike> ivoks, koji moroni, kuzis, boje se da ti ne daju krivu informaciju i onda te nasetavaju
<Mmike> jos sam ja ispizd napravio prosli tjedan jer su mi dali krivu informaciju i napravili potencijalnu stetu
<Mmike> nisu, srecom, al' mogli su
<Mmike> odem
<tonil> Mmike, priko IMEI-a?
<tonil> da uvijek IMEI moram drzat zapisan negdje
<tonil> previse morona around
<SilverSpace> dropbox.com je nesto gadno usro 
<jelly> ooh, autor eCryptfs-a dodaje enkripciju u ext4
<ivoks> tak da se zna
<ivoks> samo
<ivoks> da ne bi bilo
<ivoks> jedan od onih koji su svo vrijeme bili uz generale...
<ivoks> http://www.udruga-gavran.hr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3565%3Aumjetnici-koji-su-svo-vrijeme-bili-uz-generale&catid=101%3Azanimljivosti&Itemid=231
<SilverSpace> Ante Ante :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> BotaniCar: koji si ono ca-cert softver gledao
<jelly> simpaticni slajdovi za systemd http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=874
<BotaniCar> jelly: na kraju sam se zadrzao na kombinaciji dva, sec da vidim di su na webu
<BotaniCar> keyStoreExplorer: keystore-explorer.sourceforge.net/ ; Keytool IUI: https://code.google.com/p/keytool-iui/
<BotaniCar> blah, sory, fali mi http:// u prvom
<jelly> pitam se spika li po domaci --- [horrovac] (~horrovac@atommuell.mum.jku.at) : Faruk Kujundcic
<jelly> jedini Faruk kojeg sam znao do sad je bio lud, zbunjen, normalan
<jelly> Subject: ★ EUROPSKE PRIJESTOLNICE ★ od -50% do -70% popusta
<jelly> %$@#^ kak mozes imat negativni popust $#%@^
<obruT> jelly: mozda ti njima jos platis
<jelly> platim im... ulazak na privatnu blacklistu
<SilverSpace> http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-survey-2015#tech-os
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> za ovo nisam ni znao http://www.sublimetext.com/
<vileni> SilverSpace: za editor od 70$ ? :)
<SilverSpace> dropbox ?? 
<SilverSpace> vileni: zato vjerojatno nisam ni cuo za njega :)
<jelly> sublime koristi dosta OSXovaca
<vileni> osxovci imaju para za shiny things
<jelly> nije samo lepi, ima fakat dobrih fičura
<SilverSpace> jebiga oni najvise i heklaju po kodu za iOS
<vileni> jelly: da se naslutiti da i dalje zelis jedan lijepi macbook :)
<jelly> ne bas
<jelly> naviko na trackpoint i layout tipkovnice sa thinkpada T60-T520
<jelly> kad koristim meka, spojim svoju usb tipkovnicu
<vileni> jelly: meni su super te tipkovnice, ali nemaju veze sa ostatkom svijeta bas
<vileni> x1 mi se cini uskladjeniji
<jelly> nah, 7 rows ftw
<jelly> zadnji X1 nema Menu tipku, ima PrtSc na skroz krivom mjestu
<vileni> moj hp isto nema menu
<jelly> kaj da onda koristim za Compose, caps?
<jelly> nije mi to neki djir
<vileni> sto ti je taj Compose
<jelly> Compose c , = ç 
<jelly> Compose < 3 = ♥
<jelly> Compose ! ? = ‽
<vileni> aha
<vileni> (pravim se da ne vidim to prvi put)
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key
<jelly> i onda možeš recimo H₂O ili ½ ure ili ☭
<vileni> hah, pregenijalno
<jelly> ☺
<vileni> naravno, to postoji vjerojatno desetljecima a ja nisam znao to
<jelly> postoji od DEC VT terminala, bilo je na unix radnim stanicama
<SilverSpace> ,,
<jelly> strgalo se…
<infy-> `c
<infy-> dead key radi na windowsima
<infy-> ali ne na nixu :S
<infy-> ś ć ź á é í ó ú :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: i ti me najebes da idem stiskat tipe i sad si sjebo desktop nestale mi sve ikone
<jelly> NO WARRANTY
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> with great power comes great responsibility
<vileni> or iconless desktop
<SilverSpace> zadnji atom kaj je nesto valjao AtomTM D525
<jelly> baytrail ftw!
 * jelly hides
<SilverSpace> fakat sam iznenaden sa amd i ati am1 procesorom 
 * SilverSpace nije ljubibitelj amd_A
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :) ...
<SilverSpace> svaki 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, nesto si danas spominjao dropbox... ovdje kod mene sve radi okay, normalno sve
<obruT> SilverSpace: joj, full me zanima koliko struje trosi cijela kanta... moram ti uvalit svoj wattmetar
<SilverSpace> obruT: vis zaboravih kupit
<SilverSpace> a bio u gradu
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kak kak 
<SilverSpace> ja ni na stranicu ne mogu 
<SilverSpace> Ta web-stranica nije dostupna
<SilverSpace> koju kitu
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... ja sam lokalno negdje prije podne kada si spomenuo dropbox, napravio jedan file i sada mi se normalno pojavio ovdje na drugom kompu kod kuce
<Vlado9A3CY> sto ce reci, radi bez greske :)
<Vlado9A3CY> zena me zove, moram u kuhinju... see you all later ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> DT
<SilverSpace> ljudi jel vam radi DB
<SilverSpace> Unable to connect
<Mmike> SilverSpace: data base?
<vileni> dropbox
<SilverSpace> dropbox
<vileni> meni radi preko weba
<vileni> a mislim da i na kompu
<SilverSpace> ni jedno ni drugo mi ne radi od jutros
<SilverSpace> Unable to connect
<SilverSpace> mi na web napise
<SilverSpace> tj ne prikaze uopce db stranicu
<SilverSpace> ping: unknown host
<SilverSpace> ne i ne i router sam rebotal 
<SilverSpace> butal
<SilverSpace> kaj vec
<obruT> indometacin je zakon, nakrko se sad, noga ne da ne boli nego ko da ne postoji :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj sunke i jaj ha :)
<SilverSpace> sve radi osim dropboxa
<obruT> da bar... ne znam od cega je
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ni sa weba 
<SilverSpace> obruT: proljece pa i on procvate 
<SilverSpace> jebo pa koja kita fakat ni ping ne ide ni sa jednog racunal a
<SilverSpace> kaj su me otkantali 
<SilverSpace> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +5 errors, 100% packet loss
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/gadgeterija/tehnologija/376683/Kako-od-Raspberry-Pi-racunala-napraviti-prijenosnik.html
<jelly> *tesko*
<jelly> chromebook se sad moze naci za $150 u US
<jelly> http://boingboing.net/2015/04/06/walmarts-150-chromebook-not.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vpn ti mozda ne radi, progbaj ga restartat :D
<jelly> https://youtu.be/m3lF2qEA2cw cudno
<datase> YouTube: Creep - Vintage Postmodern Jukebox Radiohead Cover ft. Haley Reinhart - 0:04:56 - 429,678 views - 16700 likes / 213 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ?? ke
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> kaj bandinju ipak vratili lovu? :D
<SilverSpace> ee
<SilverSpace> prema svim www adresama mogu ali na dropbox ne
<SilverSpace> koju kitu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, traceroute?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da i kaj kak 
<SilverSpace> 178.17.126.213 (178.17.126.213)  10.193 ms !N  10.125 ms !N  10.041 ms !N
<SilverSpace> tu stane tj izbaci
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jebomepasaj
<SilverSpace> nemam kaj iz routera ode tu i stane
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je do bt neta
<Mmike> ivoks, te ima jos?
<ivoks> a ono
<ivoks> nazalost
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj?
<ivoks> nisam si ni pivo stigao popiti
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je leisure brija :)
<Mmike> a to s pivom je sam tvoja greska
<Mmike> sjednes, i pijes
<Mmike> i onda tipkas :)
<weshmashian> ili - sjednes i pijes *bez* laptopa :)
<SilverSpace> pazi da ti se tipkvnica ne za pjeni :)
<SilverSpace> zgodan nadojeb ja chrome https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/open-seo-statsformerly-pa/hbdkkfheckcdppiaiabobmennhijkknn
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aarjmXrSp0
<datase> YouTube: Pa  po lojtrici  gor....wmv - 0:03:43 - 4,708 views - 16 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lojtru za dropbox
<jelly> mozda im je skatulja konacno pala
<SilverSpace> jelly: sad sam doso do stranice kao amer preko Hola ali mi neda logirati se
<SilverSpace> tracerute stane na ovoj adresi 178.17.126.213
<SilverSpace> sve upucuje da BTnet blokira
<jelly> traceroute ne mora znacit puno
<jelly> probaj tcptraceroute, na port 80 ili 443 ak se pristupa preko weba
<SilverSpace> isto tu pukne 178.17.126.213
<vileni> Mmike: http://distractify.com/beth-buczynski/i-like-mine-with-a-little-moo/?ts_pid=2
<SilverSpace> samo da je mesine :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-10
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar, veli mi zena da se vidimo u maksimiru sjutra
<BotaniCar> Jel ? Kad ?
<BotaniCar> I, bas mije drago 
<BotaniCar> mije ije :) 
<BotaniCar> BEBA LUKAAA Flja flja :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad ce me Filip zicat' da slike gledamo :D
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ha jutros dropbox radi
<SilverSpace> kimi dobar dobar
<SilverSpace> merc i dalje vrh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, same old :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemam pojma, sutra :) kad vam vise pase, vjutro il' popodne?
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nije crko rba
<Mmike> nego meni internet
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sve po starom
<SilverSpace> jos mi izgledaju mercedesi jaci
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da imamo slanu sobu od 9 do 9:30 , nakon toga moze kaj hoces ; daj mi 3 minute da se provjerim 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel vam odgovara 11 ? Do onda bi vec trebalo zatopliti 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemrem ti ja to tak :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, najbolje da mi sa zenom na fejsbuku dogovoris
<BotaniCar> OK, kak mozes ? 
<Mmike> ja i tak sam idem okolo i vozim ih :)
<Mmike> sutra si kupujem bicikl!
<BotaniCar> Nabijem te, meni bi bilo najbolje da ti dogovoris s mojom , i ja volim biti kofer :) 
<BotaniCar> Nish, tipkam Postovanu Gospoju :)
<vileni> Mmike: kona? :)
<vileni> ja sam jucer gumu popravio, ventil je pustao
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kakva setnja maksimirom treba delat ne setat :)
<jelly> pa da, setnja i sluzi tome da pametnije radis poslije
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj se ti peMzic javljas ? :D
<vileni> hm, preporuka za hranu u nzg?
<BotaniCar> Ima u savskom gaju jedna gablaon, ne znam ime .. pre super 
<vileni> BotaniCar: jel znas adresu barem? ili neki hint :)
<BotaniCar> A znas kolki je savski gaj :) Udjes i vidis ju :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: lako za to da idem sam :)
<BotaniCar> ah :) Do kad trebas info ? 
<BotaniCar> Idem felixa ulovit' na FB, on je u Trnskom doma, mora znat' bolje objasnit' 
<vileni> sad gledam di je druga sofra
<BotaniCar> vileni: veli felix da su to kaj sam htio preporuciti zaprli, ali je tipnul nekaj drugo, samo da jebomepasnem :)
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<BotaniCar> Veli da je sofra u borovju 
<vileni> da, ali kad odes na sofra.hr pise samo green gold
<vileni> aha, druga je restoransofra.hr
<BotaniCar> http://www.restoransofra.com/gdje_smo.html ?
<BotaniCar> Nda, i http://jebo.me/pas/9 
<vileni> BotaniCar: da, to je borovje, a sofra.hr je greengold :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: i to sam gledao, ali reviewi u zadnje vrijeme nisu nesto
<BotaniCar> Tja, ja bu'm felixu vjeroval vise nego nepoznatom_nekom :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: a nije samo to, pratim topic na jednom forumu koji ima 400 stranica vec o klopi u hr od ljudi koji imaju puno vise para za isprobavanje :)
<BotaniCar> Ljudi koji ispisu 400str o tome kak imaju para da jedu vani :) Right :) Velim, prije vjerujem covjeku koji u principu preferira jest doma/kod nekog, nego nekom takvom :) No, tvoj tibek, tvoja briga :D
<vileni> pa i ja volim jesti doma
<vileni> stovise, vise volim kuhati nego jesti vani
<BotaniCar> A, reci, puno pises reviewove ? :D
<vileni> jedan sam napisao
<BotaniCar> My point exactly 
<vileni> samo je stvar da ja ne pisem ni kad imam sto za reci
<vileni> jer mi se neda
<BotaniCar> Pa, da ! :) 
<vileni> jer ce ljudi uzeti za pravo komentirati kad nemaju nikakve osnove
<BotaniCar> To je mindframe covjeka kojem se moze vjerovati :D
<vileni> ali stvar je da na temelju komentara ljudi koje ionako znam kroz druge topice mogu procijeniti tko od njih sere bezveze
<vileni> a tko zna sto valja
<vileni> a toliko puta su me neki random vodili na kao dobru hranu, da bi ispalo da iz pristojnosti mozes samo reci da je jestivo
<BotaniCar> Eto, ipak se na poznate oslanjas, moj jedini dodatni kriterij je da moraju biti lijeni :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne javljam se gunđam
<vileni> BotaniCar: a "poznato" je relativno, to je moja procjena ljudi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ali recimo kad buraz kaze da mu je nesto dobro, to znas da je dobro
<vileni> jer covjek skoro pa mrzi hranu
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))
<vileni> kad pricamo o hrani u drustvu njemu to isto kao da zene pricaju o modi
<obruT> 9:34 < BotaniCar> Idem felixa ulovit' na FB, on je u Trnskom doma, mora znat' bolje objasnit'
<obruT> jel on jos ziv ?
<obruT> nema ga nigdje
<BotaniCar> obruT: vise ziv nego zdrav, invaliditet ga hebe, debe je pa mu je tesko ikam. Ode do kvarta na kavu i to je to vise-manje. Isao je do Savske :)
<BotaniCar> Ali tamo , pak, tebe nema !! :D
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11138531_1224483050914479_443226033905629172_n.jpg?oh=d11f1915b6cc84662802584521780671&oe=55A09E75&__gda__=1441003433_c611a452bb3de34f36096b24085f5089
<BotaniCar> I , naravno, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11082577_10203277352168469_8249214329372904595_n.jpg?oh=c4b0d5cf1349d00b2ab00c5f8cb52ced&oe=55E2FC76&__gda__=1435973508_fe5e83478743690e2b40eb49ddcc0b41
<BotaniCar> "people in sleeping bags are tacos of bear world" :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-04-10
<Mmike> vileni: kona, da, ona, 'losa', u ocima vas, majstora biciklatora :)
<Mmike> vileni: di hrana koja hrana? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di je antunovic u sesvetama, prije ili poslije sesveta, kad ides iz zagreba?
<BotaniCar> Imam Antunovica u Sesvetama ? :9 
<Mmike> da, benzinsku
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> tam kad prodjes autoput
<SilverSpace> neudobna kona 26" 
<vileni> Mmike: pa nije toliko "losa" samo kazem, mozes dobiti i bolju opremu od te :)
<vileni> Mmike: a hrana nema, osim ako smislis nesto jeftino za rucak :P
<Mmike> vileni: di
<Mmike> mislim, di mogu dobiti bolju opremu?
<vileni> Mmike: sad se vise svelo na kada, posto je sezona pocela :)
<Mmike> kak mislis?
<vileni> Mmike: i koliko je ono bila kona?
<Mmike> 2700 kuna
<vileni> uf
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> nema bolje ponude od toga za novi bajk
<Mmike> fakat nema
<SilverSpace> jebote kaj je kinez brz prije deset minuta na ebay kupio adapter i kinez vec poslao :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa kad je rasprodano sve sa zimskih akcija
<Mmike> to kaj oprema nije deore jebare nego je samo drkare je tak manje bitno za mene
<Mmike> pa velis da se moze dobit bolja oprema
<Mmike> reko, di se moze dobit 
<Mmike> ja nisam nasao
<Mmike> ima na njuskalu
<Mmike> al' ono, to je 3k kuna, ili 3k5 kuna, i nije u zg, nego je pitaj boga di, i onda kad dodjem tamo i vidim da nije bas tak kak je...
<vileni> ma njuskalo zaboravi :)
<vileni> to bas moras imati zivaca i znanja
<Mmike> neda mi se, ovak za 2700 imam novi bajk, a ak uleti dobar bajk na njuzima ili negdje, lako kupim
<Mmike> vileni: pa, zadnje 2 kone sam kupio tamo
<Mmike> lazem, zadnju samo
<vileni> a sto se tice opreme, tak svejedno, ja sam na biciklu od 500kn vise km napravio nego na ktm :)
<Mmike> upravo o tom se radi
<Mmike> mogu ja sad cekat jos 2-3 tjedna i filozofirat da cu usparat 300 kuna a dobit opremu za 800 kuna
<Mmike> i za to vrijeme trbuscic samo raste a sise bujaju
<Mmike> kak je krenulo moci cu sisama po guvernalu mlatarat bez da se nagnem
<BotaniCar>  /me se insta-napalio
<Mmike> tako da, kupuje se kona u ciklocentru za 2700 kuna :)
<BotaniCar> i jos cu te sutra vidjet u zivo ! :) 
<Mmike> JEDINI bed mi je kaj je 21", a ne 22", al' svi me uvjeravaju da bi meni i 20" moralo bit ok
<vileni> Mmike: pa koliko si visok?
<vileni> 21 je za 185+ afaik
<Mmike> pa tak
<Mmike> 185
<Mmike> 183
<Mmike> tu negdje :)
<Mmike> prva kona je bila 20", i ta je bila malcice na knap - kad bi sic digao dovoljno visoko da mogu pedalirat normalno, pre jako bi bio sagnut prema napred
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/f1drugitrening.png
<SilverSpace> no da kimi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja imam 20" i bio mi je malo volan nizak i uzeo novi volan koji je ima malo savinutu cijev volana orginal bila ravna i sad je super za tih nekih 4-5 cm vise
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kol'ko si ti visok?
<SilverSpace> 182
<vileni> mislim da volan/lulica kombinacija vise utjecu tu nego velicina okvira
<vileni> stovise, manji okvir bi ti vise pasao jer bi ti blize bio volan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i obavezno si uzmi ovakav grip https://keindl-sport.hr/gripovi-rfr-comfort-rohloff-nexus-nuvinci-proizvod-5888/#variationdetail5888_12883
<SilverSpace> preporodio se rucni zglobovi ne pate 
<vileni> ja imam takav ali jos ima mali rog prema gore
<SilverSpace> vileni: nije problem malo podici
<SilverSpace> vileni: aha znam 
<SilverSpace> ne volim te rogove
<vileni> http://www.rog-joma.hr/oprema_detalj.php?i=11896
<vileni> to
<SilverSpace> ni male ni velike
<vileni> meni su taman, bolji od obicnih
<SilverSpace> uh ovo nisam vidio 
<SilverSpace> izgleda odlicno 
<SilverSpace> okrugli grip mi ne valja pati rucni zglob
<vileni> meni je izgledalo bezveze na pocetku jer sam htio isto bez rogova i bez tog oslonca
<vileni> na kraju ispalo genijalno, i cura komentira isto kako su super i da bi ona na svoj te :)
<vileni> odvedem bicikl serviseru, i vidim 2 takva na stolu cekaju ugradnju
<SilverSpace> moj je bio ovakav https://keindl-sport.hr/volan-rfr-standard-254x620x5-black-13420-proizvod-12305/#variationdetail12305_26973
<SilverSpace> i zamjeni da bi podigo ovim https://keindl-sport.hr/volan-mtb-zoom-620-x-318-x-30-proizvod-1773/#variationdetail1773_3654
<SilverSpace> taman toliko mi falilo 
<SilverSpace> vileni: ja sa iz engleske za cube narucio dva gripa okrugla razlicita i jedan doso ono kaj sam htio drugi mi poslatli skuplji taj sa osloncem kaj uopce nisam narucio valjda nisu imali onaj pa mi poslali ovaj 
<SilverSpace> i dugo drzao u kutiji dok nisam potrgao okrugli 
<SilverSpace> i reko da probam 
<SilverSpace> preporodio se
<SilverSpace> reko vis budale 
<SilverSpace> NAVLAKE KORMILA lol
<SilverSpace> jucer sam sic promjenio 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> 'el kupovao tko kad s banggood ? Zadovoljni ? 
<Mmike> poriluk za rucak!
<Mmike> mmm
<obruT> bang good ? :)
<BotaniCar> D da :) 
<obruT> pa da me zena ubije :)
<BotaniCar> KUPIO SI DILDO, A NIKAD GA NISAM DOBILA ! ZA KOGA JE?!!1
<obruT> jel sajt sfw ?
<BotaniCar> Je, mobitel sam gledao :D
<obruT> mobitel ? :) svasta ljude pali :)
<BotaniCar> Pa na cem ti u WCu gledas pornice ? 
<BotaniCar> tablet mi je nespretan za drzanje jednom rukom :D
<obruT> cek, imas tablet, a nemas u wc-u drzac za njega ? :)
<BotaniCar> ne, WC papir mi je situiran s ( kad sjedim ) desne strane , u visini ruke (isto kad sjedim) , totalno neprakticno za ... gledanje video sadrzaja :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda da legnem u kadu kad .. gledam video sadrzaje :)
<BotaniCar> Znas, nas dva bi morali vidjeti jel u krosvaliJi jos traze ljude :) 
<obruT> :)
<BotaniCar> "Why have abs, when you can have kebabs" 
<ivoks> SDP - jedinica za glupost
<ivoks> glup si ko 3 SDPa
<BotaniCar> *0,03 , jos nitko nije dokazano ispao glup za citav jedan SDP 
<ivoks> a i to sto kazes
<BotaniCar> Kaj si procitao / dozivio ?
<ivoks> stranka beskicmenjaka
<ivoks> amebe imaju vise osobnosti od njih
<ivoks> a i petlje
<ivoks> pa ovo s tablicama
<ivoks> kaj sad, usrali se?
<BotaniCar> ja sam nekaj kontao. Tablice trebaju imati samo dva atribututa - da su citljive i "negovorece" , da se mene pita, ja bi prostor di je sad grb proglasio slobodnom zonom i rekao da svatko moze staviti simbol kakav zeli za $cifru. 
<ivoks> da je karamarko znao da ima takvu moc...
<BotaniCar> nema on moc nego su oni invalidi bez kicme, dosta im je reci "ja ne bi tako" i oni pomisle da mozda i ne treba tako 
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> hoce biti liberalni i dati svakoj susi pravo da nesto kaze
<BotaniCar> Meni je to ok, ali ne moraju uvaziti bas sve receno :D
<ivoks> to je kao da ja imam sta za reci o tome kako se transplatira jetra
<ivoks> ili kao da BotaniCar ima nesto za reci o racunalima
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Velim ja svasta, no tko me slusa :) Tak bi i ovi trebali :D
<ivoks> grb je trebalo maknuti s tablica - nisu to napravili
<ivoks> gradove je trebalo maknuti ili ostaviti kako je - nisu to napravili
<ivoks> ajde, promijeniti ce font
<BotaniCar> ja bi totalno dao da mi se na tablicu stavi omanji falus i spreman sam to platiti :)
<ivoks> neg
<ivoks> ako bayer radi aspirin
<ivoks> onda cu vjerovati da sve sto rade je dobro
<ivoks> pa tako i ovaj dragulj
<ivoks> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c8/b8/e0/c8b8e066ac2e5171241514b9d0956397.jpg
<BotaniCar> C/B je slika, pa se ne vidi jel' zuto dobro :) 
<ivoks> Tada se Heinrich Dresser, kemičar zadužen za testiranje efikasnosti i sigurnosti novih lijekova, odlučio dati prednost istraživanju diacetilmorfina, a ne acetilsalicilnoj kiselini, danas poznatijoj kao aspirin. Smatrao ga je dobrom alternativom za morfin - sigurnim lijekom protiv bolova i za liječenje raznih respiratornih bolesti, a bez problema ovisnosti. Osim testiranja na životinjama, navodno ga je testirao i na sebi i svojim kolegama u Bayeru
<ivoks> bayeru mozemo zahvaliti postojanje heroina
<ivoks> (a prvi aspirin radio se od katrana)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: uvijek trazimo ljude :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: imate kadu u uredu ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: um... ne? :)
<BotaniCar> Hmpf, to je downer :^(
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: a gle, mozes od doma delat :)
<weshmashian> pa onda ti radi iz supe ili iz kade, tak svejedno :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zadnje kad sam s kreom o tom prical je bila spika da to postaje situaciono ! Lijepo az cut' da to nije tako :)
<BotaniCar> I, ne pase mi to, nemrem 4k pornjavu strimat s ovog jada od DSLa doma 
<BotaniCar> Moram sjedit' na pipi D:
<weshmashian> a ono, kao bi trebali svi bit u uredu.. al' ti niko nece branit da i od doma delas
<BotaniCar> +1
<nicols> ima tko raspoložen za par pitanja u svezi glede ssh key auth? :)
<jelly> nicols: prvo pitaj onda cekaj odgovor
<nicols> mda
<nicols> da gubim vrijeme sastavljajući pitanje :)
<nicols> nema veze, evo
<nicols> dakle, imam svakog dana sve više mašina koje održavam
<nicols> negdje imam ključeve, negdje koristim dobar stari password
<nicols> naravno, sve više me ti passwordi živciraju
<nicols> pa me zanima, koji je "proper way to do this?" sa ssh sa običnog usera na root? sa  root -> root ili pak user -> user pa onda su (sudo)?
<jelly> ovisi o politici firme
<jelly> mi imamo svugdje i password i key-based ukljuceno, ali 99% vremena koristimo key-based auth
<jelly> uvijek i iskljucivo se spaja sa vlastite radne stanice na remote ssh, nikad sa remote stroja na drugi remote stroj prek ssh
<jelly> za strojeve gdje je revizor to trazio, imamo pogasen ssh na roota drito
<jelly> (jer izmedju moze biti NAT pa se ne vidi koja osoba se spojila)
<jelly> (also, i kad nema NAT-a, adresa radne stanice i laptopa moze biti dinamicki dodijeljena, sto isto otezava auditing preko samo IP adrese)
<BotaniCar> nicols: ovisi kak ti je firma velika, ako je velika, uopce nemas problema jer ti revizor propise protokol koji moras zadovoljiti. Ako si mali, eto ti dobre prakse iznad, radi tak da te stvar sto manje zivcira. 
<nicols> uf uf
<nicols> meni se više sviđa da idem ključem user -> user
<nicols> alo kako onda do root-a na remote mašini? opet sudo sa passwordom?
<BotaniCar> mozes se i u wheel grupu stavit' :D
<BotaniCar> Ja u stvari ne shvacam kaj te muci tocno. Spajanje na milion strojeva da zavrtis update , nekaj drugo ? 
<BotaniCar> ako moras vrtiti opetovane komande na N mjesta, ili skriptiraj, ili cssh/nekaj slicno. Ako te zivcira sama procedura logina , jebga
<vileni> puppet!
<ivoks> puppet
<ivoks> mahnulo 20. stoljece
<BotaniCar> Cuj sad reklamu za ansimbl 
<vileni> ja nisam odavdje
<vileni> nego, koristi netko nfdump?
<vileni> ne? idem doma onda
<nicols> Å¡to je to? :)
<nicols> živciraju me sve opetovane procedure :)
<nicols> imam situacije gdje imamo  svoje account-e i imaju dozvoljen sudo na root
<nicols> i strogi password policy
<SilverSpace> dan nagorio malo vani 
<SilverSpace> frisko przen
<nicols> i naravno, korisnik ima sve passworde, tako da ne koristim svoje, nego nekakve "kobasice" ... e to je tlaka utipkavat
<SilverSpace> 1000G je u biti 930G 
<SilverSpace> stigo jedan novi disk u kucu 1T
<nicols> samo 1T
<nicols> ?
<SilverSpace> vanjski prenosni 2.5
<nicols> auuuuu .... koma
<nicols> čemu to?
<ivoks> ovak tablice trebaju izgledati:
<ivoks> https://scontent-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t31.0-8/10863971_810060062404992_1425875291873710983_o.jpg
<SilverSpace> sestra uzela treba je za skolu za sva predavanja
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne bi te pustili preko granice :)
<SilverSpace> usb 3.0 jao kaj je to brzo
<SilverSpace> bome i novi iPad mini 
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> jeste vidli kako lihtenstajn
<ivoks> na tablicama ima grb/zastavu, koji uopce nije u bojama zemlje
<ivoks> zasto? jer grb/zastava u bojama zemlje ne bi dobro izgledalo, pa su stilizirali
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lihten%C5%A1tajn#/media/File:Flag_of_Liechtenstein.svg
<ivoks> zastava ^
<SilverSpace> nicols: inace joj 500Gdisk pao jucer irazletio se :)
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lihten%C5%A1tajn#/media/File:Staatswappen-Liechtensteins.svg
<ivoks> grb ^
<ivoks> http://www.licenseplates.tv/images/eeclies.gif
<ivoks> tablica ^
<ivoks> sad ce svoj grb na tablicama imati Hrvatska, Srbija, Albanija, Moldavija, San Marino, Andora i Slovacka
<SilverSpace> ivoks: malo ih je pa se dogovore lako ovi nasi se ne bi dogovorili nikada 
<ivoks> ah, i crna gora :)
<ivoks> bjelorusija
<ivoks> ukrajina
<ivoks> bas smo im pokazali...
<ivoks> ima i isle of man
<ivoks> i to je to, ne mogu se sjetiti niti jedne druge
<ivoks> idem doma
<SilverSpace> 25MB/sec usb kopiranje 
<obruT> ne znam sto fali petokraki na tablicama kako je bilo i prije
<SilverSpace> boja pohabala se
<obruT> pa ne mora bit crvena
<SilverSpace> ak je  i crvena ne znaci da je pohabana
<jelly>  17:08:00 up 137 days, 16:04,  4 users,  load average: 165.10, 53.01, 27.08
<SilverSpace> da nije *
<SilverSpace> jelly: ides
<jelly> note to self: ne pokretati 200 paralelnih shell skripti na produkcijskom serveru
<Mmike> znate da se Aspirin tak zove da si pase sa Heroin? :)
<jelly> uh... to ti je ivoks rekao jutros
<jelly> na ovom istom kanalu
<SilverSpace> obruT: si vidio ovo http://is.gd/zvd8ZL
<Mmike> jelly: jel? di, kad?
<jelly> kad je slao linkove za aspirin i heroin i Bayer
<obruT> SilverSpace: sto je to ?
<Mmike> jelly: ne vidim to u historyju, a znc ne laze :)
<Mmike> vileni: ti znas vmware esxi/
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> ivoks: oi
<ivoks> Mmike: aspirin se zove tako jer je nasao od kiseline koja se slicno zove
<ivoks> heroin se zove jer je 'herojski'
<ivoks> oba je na trziste izbacio bayer
<Mmike> I beg to differ. Bayer(n) je prvo napravio heroin, a onda su napravili heroin.
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> aspirin
<Mmike> aspirin je acetil-salicidna kiselina
<Mmike> naj obicnija
<Mmike> k'o andol
<ivoks> obrnuto, samo aspirin je odbacen jer bi 'od njega bolila glava'
<Mmike> al' je 'aspirin' fino pasalo uz 'heroin', marketinga radi
<ivoks> kasnije je aspirin unaprijedjen, pa je pusten
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> kakav marketing
<ivoks> proizvodila ih je tvornica boja
<ivoks> aspirin je nastao iz katrana
<ivoks> a heroin iz najboljeg sedativa ikad - morfija
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> opijum
<Mmike> odnosno
<Mmike> makovi :)
<Mmike> OPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEET SU JUUUUUUUUUUTROOOOOOOOOOS PROOOOOCVALIIIIIIIIIII UUUUUUUZITU MAAAAAAAAAKOVI CRVEEEEEEEEENIIIIIIIIIII
<Mmike> As part of war reparations specified in the 1919 Treaty of Versailles following Germany's surrender after World War I, Aspirin (along with heroin) lost its status as a registered trademark in France, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States, where it became a generic name
<Mmike> trejdmark
<Mmike> PR
<Mmike> mislim da je 1870te registriran
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> frend ima plaketu
<Mmike> heroin + aspiring = love
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> bayerov oglas iz davnih dana :)
<jelly> ivoks: aspirin je nastao iz salicilne kiseline, koja je izvorno iz neke vrbe
<jelly> history of aspirin na wikipediji
<Mmike> jelly: aspirin jest acetil-salicidna kiselina
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod njemackog nazivlja
<Mmike> znate li da njemacka rijec za 'dug' znaci isto sto i 'krivnja'
<Mmike> krivnja kao 'blame' i/ili 'guilt'
<jelly> Mmike: da, acetilacija je ucinila lijek puno boljim za koristenje, ovo ono, citaj history of aspirin
<Mmike> jelly: ae ae :) procitao malocas, opet, prvi put davno prije kad su mi rekli da je naziv izabran da pase uz 'heroin'
<Mmike> a heroin je kak je ivoks reko - heroisch
<weshmashian> dok radi ono sto treba - dal' je bitno? :)
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> al je smijesno
<ivoks> jucer gledao dokumentarac
<ivoks> lik je odlucivao sto ce prvo na trziste
 * Mmike nije nikad probao heroin
<ivoks> aspirin ili heroin
 * Mmike je probao aspirin
<ivoks> i veli od aspirina bi bolila glava i imali bi problema sa srcem
<ivoks> a heroin je super
 * Mmike ce probati heroin sa svojih 70ak :)
<ivoks> cak je bila fora da ne izaziva ovisnost
<Mmike> da, bed je sa heroinom sto izaziva opaku fizicku ovisnost
<Mmike> ostale droge izazivaju psihicku ovisnost
<Mmike> pa nisu tak gadne
<Mmike> heroin je fakat opako opako losa stvar
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> herion nije ilegalan u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> u medicinske svrhe
<Mmike> mislim da nije nit kod nas
<ivoks> ima bolji status u VB nego trava kod nas
<ivoks> morfij nije ilegalan
<Mmike> mislmi da nije nit heroin
<Mmike> znam da kokain nije
<Mmike> ima ga po bolnicama
<Mmike> mislm, metadon je heroin
<SilverSpace> obruT: hr repozitori za kodi
<Mmike> bed je s heroinom sto ubije neki kurac koji kontrolira dopaminizaciju
<SilverSpace> kaj ste se raspisali :)
<Mmike> a dopamin pak kontrolira razinu boli
<Mmike> pa kad rokas heroin ne treba dopamin
<Mmike> pa kad prestanes heroin cijelo tijelo te boli
<Mmike> i to traje
<Mmike> i onda eto, nemosh izdrzat pa opet heroin
<Mmike> ruzna droga :)
<jelly> skoro sve droge ti iscrpe neki kemijski kufer kojeg inace imas i normalno, ali u malim kolicinama
<SilverSpace> pa sve zivo izaziva ovisnost
<SilverSpace> i meso 
<jelly> teobromin <3
<SilverSpace> pih odmah tri Vlado9A3CY iskoce
<jelly> ts jeba ga, stize mi vise spama sa vlastitog web hostinga nego sa vascelog interneta
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpesYL9iNRs
<datase> YouTube: Formula 1 Track Invasion - Cornelius Horan - Silverstone 2003 - 0:01:06 - 96,660 views - 157 likes / 6 dislikes
<obruT> BotaniCar: upravo mi se na sajtu zenstvena.com pojavio oglas sa banggood :P
<jelly> trik je u tome da bang good nema nikakve veze sa zenama :-|
<Mmike> BotaniCar, banggood je k'o dealextreme s malo kvalitetnijom robom i bazom u EU pa ne placas carine i sranja za vecinu stvari
<Mmike> nemres kupit dildoe tamo
<Mmike> nit su ikak affiliated with pornhub :)
<infy-> hi
<frainfreeze> bok
<SilverSpace> ides nejdes
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> ihaaa
<SilverSpace> odoh spat sutra u 9 kvalifikacije 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^ :)
<frainfreeze> Sleep tight.
<vileni> Mmike: sto ti treba za vmware? :)
<jelly> 4 vDildoa po virtualki
<Mmike> vileni, crash course :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/FpRL0BL jel ovo negdje kod nas
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: prema "resicama" na zaustavnoj traci rekao bih da nije
<Mmike> oo
<Mmike> vjetre
<Mmike> pobjego si s ignora :)
<Mmike> pa kakvim se to hackovima sluzis :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: :) Maknula me tvoja žena sa ignora :p
<VjetarSaSunca> čak sam na fiksnom ip-u :)
<Mmike> lijepo od moje zene
<Mmike> uvijek je znala suosjecati s ugnjetavanima :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, ovo je doma-client, pa tu nisam implementirao
<Mmike> salsa je nekad imala nelose burgere
<Mmike> sad su osredno jadni
<VjetarSaSunca> oćeš reći, živciram te samo kad si na poslu? :)
<Mmike> da im je pecivo bolje bili bi nelosi
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, ma nije zivciranje, nego previse suma nepotrebnog :)
<Mmike> vrijemegub, jel :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ah Mmike 
<Mmike> al' su im zato rebrica - mrak!
<Mmike> al' mrak mrakova
<VjetarSaSunca> feeling is mutual
<Mmike> jos da nisu uvaljana u slatki umak...
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, o, nisam znao. SUper :) Mutual ignore :)
<VjetarSaSunca> lol
<VjetarSaSunca> samo floodere trtnem na ignor
<vileni> Mmike: rebrica?
<Mmike> rebirica
<vileni> Mmike: jesi uzeo bicikl?
<vileni> a sto se vmware tice, jedino sto moras znati da je skup :)
<jelly> skup al dobar
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-11
<VjetarSaSunca> i kad nije skup je dobar (ESXi)
<frainfreeze> Nije li kasno za te price?
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<frainfreeze> Trebao bi biti u krevetu
<VjetarSaSunca> ovo je bila jedna za laku noć
<frainfreeze> ahaa
<frainfreeze> sleep tight.
<VjetarSaSunca> u2
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/DBNMTfZ
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> ferrari pokazuje zube 
<jelly> di su mu zubi
<Mmike> kak je ovaj blazicko
<Mmike> tulav
<Mmike> i sta smo danas, opet, vidjeli?
<Mmike> da vozac nema veze
<Mmike> da je bitan bolid
<frainfreeze> da. sigurno.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di si Prasicka gledao 
<frainfreeze> itko pri tipkovinici?
<jelly> ne
<frainfreeze> treba san malu pomoc ali je offtopic a i vidim da niste raspolozeni. Thanks anyway.
<frainfreeze> mjesečno 2300kn za osobu. 600kn stan, 500 kn hrana, 250 odjeca/obuca/itd, 150 net, 50kn voda, 250kn struja, 500kn ostali troškovi.
<frainfreeze> Jeli to otprilike točno?
<frainfreeze> To je onda 21.200,00kn godišne tj. 106.000,00 na 5 godina.
<jelly> mozda ak vas ima 3-4 u stanu i kuhate doma
<SilverSpace> meni su samo mjesecne rezije 1700kn stan plin struja smece ...
<SilverSpace> treba kome Atacama stalci za zvucnike http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/audio-ostalo/stalci-zvucnike-slika-44656195.jpg
<tonil> yo dawgs sup'
<tonil> howya feelin 
<tonil> sup been crackin around
<tonil> odjebali ste me,dobro je
<infy-> jeee
<jelly> http://www.njuskalo.hr/hp-prijenosnici/hp-elitebook-840-ultrabook-full-hd-i5-180-gb-ssd-oglas-14633441 plus: trackpoint minus: s tom cijenom... vjerojatno ukraden?
<jelly> HP hard coded the paths for the OS boot manager in their UEFI boot manager to \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi to boot Microsoft Windows, regardless of how the UEFI NVRAM variables are changed # /o\
<tonil> jelly, vrlo vjerojatno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, arena5 ili kolko vec
<Mmike> jelly, nebi reko
<Mmike> ima brojeve telefona
<Mmike> cijena je preko 2k kuna
<tonil> Mmike, onda je nesto sprzeno
<tonil> kako bilo ne stima
<tonil> nikako ne stima
<tonil> nema dzabe ni u stare  babe
<Mmike> vmware esxi
<Mmike> jel' to ima sshd na sebi
<Mmike> ili moram neki vmware softver koristiti za spajanje gore?
<Mmike> brate mili, moram cijeli openerp cluster maknut s toga na kvm
<SilverSpace> jaj
<SilverSpace> ke
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmOhbps9AqA
<datase> YouTube: Infected Mushroom - Live on KCRW (2012) - 0:30:20 - 67,516 views - 454 likes / 13 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Q1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa od kud ti arena5
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa maxtv kurac preko interneta
<Mmike> 36 kuna mjesecno
<tonil> :/ nije ni puno
<tonil> zasto su meni prije 6 godina stizali racuni od 460 kna za 10 gb internet bez maxtva pri 2 mbit brzinama
<tonil> sa tim parama sam mogao financirat privatnu vojsku i aneksirat bavarsku
<tonil> al vjerojatno bi mi se obilo o glavu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da
<frainfreeze> SilverSpace, znaci nema šanse da je samo malo više od 2k kn ?
<SilverSpace> frainfreeze: a ne znam to kazem koliko je meni za nas cetvoro 80kvadrata
<SilverSpace> stan
<SilverSpace> u to ne racunam telefon i internet
<frainfreeze> Aha, ok hvala.
<frainfreeze> Bokušavam dobiti neke okvrine , prosjecne brojke...
<frainfreeze> s/Bokušavam/pokušavam
<SilverSpace> tonil: ha da ja platio telefonski prikljucak 80desetih dva soma maraka
<SilverSpace> imate li u chrome vlc plugin chrome://plugins/
<frainfreeze> Da
<frainfreeze> SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> jebo pa kak 
<SilverSpace> to mi nije radilo ni u staroj verziji
<frainfreeze> plugin je tamo ali nikad neradi
<frainfreeze> playliste obicno skinem pa onda stream-am a za medi files koristim firefox builtin player
<SilverSpace> ma ja ne koristim naletio na netu neki filmic i kaze da mi fali tj. da nije podrzano 
<SilverSpace> i sad trazim goolam i ne kuzim sve instalirano ali nista
<SilverSpace> 2.2.0
<SilverSpace> zadnja verzija
<frainfreeze> a smije li plugin raditi?
<frainfreeze> u premmisions web sitea
<frainfreeze> s/u/za
<SilverSpace> morao bi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<infy-> znaci u zadnje vrime nakon resume sa suspend xorg mi odjebe miš tj bilo koji pointing device cak i tablet. Replug ne radi nego moran reboot. Ne dogodi se svaki put al ne razumin sta sam mu krivo u zivotu napravia da mi to sad odjednom radi. 
<infy-> bas me ne voli :/
<SilverSpace> mpsyt zakon 
<SilverSpace> ne bi bilo zabavno da sve radi 
<jelly> Mmike: esxi host ima ssh, al kaj ce ti, imas API
<jelly> cudno da replug ne popravi
<jelly> infy-: drugi put kad se desi, vidi da li se unplug i plug vide u dmesg
<jelly> odn. tail -F /var/log/kern.log
<SilverSpace> http://www.ciklus.hr/bicikli/?submited=1&categories[]=25&purpose=&price=&equipment=&order_by=date&x=78&y=32
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<SilverSpace> ovaj u sredini :)
<jelly> mpv je fora, zna da za jubito i dailymotion link pozove youtube-dl automatski
<SilverSpace> mps
<SilverSpace> lol boke  RAZINA OPREME: Dno
<vileni> SilverSpace: sta gledas ciklus.hr? :)
<vileni> aha, sad vidim :D
<vileni> oni uvijek imaju dobre opise
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> kod njih sam kupio svoj Cube 
<vileni> kolega isao po authora tamo, kaze da su jako dobri
<SilverSpace> fora ekipa
<SilverSpace> ludi sto posto
<SilverSpace> cisti zaljubljenici u biciklizam 
<SilverSpace> cesto su na dotrscini ekipno 
<vileni> ja sam danas prvu voznju, do vrbana i nazad
<SilverSpace> NESVRSTANI '15 (2X10 BRZ. IMA I MUÅ KIH)
<SilverSpace> da željeni bicikl potrebne veličine bude neprodan, i spreman za probu. Predaleko je Markuševečka Trnava za dolazak na blef. Jes' da ima krasnih krajobraza.. ali bolje je izlet uklopiti u uspješnu nabavu savršenog bicikla..
<SilverSpace> Ako Vam se ne da klikati po pretrazi, javite koliko ste visoki i za što trebate bicikl- ponudit ćemo najprikladniji, ako postoji. da željeni bicikl potrebne veličine bude neprodan, i spreman za probu. Predaleko je Markuševečka Trnava za dolazak na blef. Jes' da ima krasnih krajobraza.. ali bolje je izlet uklopiti u uspješnu nabavu savršenog bicikla..
<SilverSpace> Ako Vam se ne da klikati po pretrazi, javite koliko ste visoki i za što trebate bicikl- ponudit ćemo najprikladniji, ako postoji. 
<SilverSpace> http://www.ciklus.hr/bicikli/29inch-kotaci
<SilverSpace> http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/hybrid/stereo-hybrid/cube-stereo-hybrid-120-hpa-pro-29-blackngreynwhite-2015/
<SilverSpace> ljepo https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=23&v=L2O4cvE69kw
<datase> YouTube: CUBE Stereo Hybrid 2015 - 0:02:00 - 6,825 views - 21 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> 42399.00 kn
<tonil> SilverSpace, takao si me u bolnu tocku,prikljucak u moju kucu je dosao 1995 malo sam prosao jeftinije 
<tonil> da bi svi debili u mjestu 6 godina nakon toga dobili besplatno
<tonil> ustvari
<tonil> mea culpa 
<tonil> ja debil
<tonil> *čitaj moj otac
<SilverSpace> ee
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 18"
<SilverSpace> kaj 18"
<SilverSpace> aha kona?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kupio sam onu konu
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> nije k'o kona blast :)
<Mmike> al' je ok
<SilverSpace> kupio si?
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> ja bi ovo :( http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/hybrid/stereo-hybrid/cube-stereo-hybrid-120-hpa-pro-29-blackngreynwhite-2015/
<tonil> SilverSpace, price tag i can't see it??
<vileni> 21.5kg :)
<SilverSpace> https://keindl-sport.hr/cube-stereo-hybrid-140-hpa-sl-275-greennorange-2015-proizvod-5802/#variationdetail0
<tonil> pas mater
<tonil> padoh sa stolice
<tonil> ali bookmarkano
<vileni> za te pare vozim horneta i fuel ex 8 :)
<tonil> lijepo je znati kad upgredam garazu doce to
<SilverSpace> tonil: :)
<jelly> bah, te bicikle su tesku
<SilverSpace> vileni: lol
<jelly> teske.  Dajte mi nesto od 6-8 kila total za grad
<SilverSpace> jelly: lelo samo po ravnici 
<vileni> jelly: 6-8kg je skupo :)
<SilverSpace> a za u brdo tu je Bosch
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> hamster je navodno vozio specku od 900gr po rusiji
<vileni> jos mi je tesko to vjerovati
<jelly> 900gr je ok :-)
<vileni> jelly: mislim da je cijena tipa 15keur :)
<jelly> lol, Radiohead na The Voice
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Creep, big band verzija
<jelly> vileni: ah, znaci kad budem milioner
<CrazyLemon> 900gr? mozda samo okvir nosio sa sobom
<SilverSpace> dobri su ovi u The Voice
<vileni> da, izgleda da je okvir toliko
<vileni> i vilice jos 300gr
<tonil> čemu tolika opčinjenost biciklizmom,zasto ne malonogomet
<jelly> jeste, ovih 16 koji su ostali su svi ok
<tonil> a dobro kao klinac sam imao skup hobi gaming,al doslovno nekih 38k kuna utroseno u main pc za tu namjenu
<tonil> proslo me
<tonil> da li vas biciklizam jos drzi?
<jelly> biciklizam je zdraviji
<jelly> endorfini dulje traju
<vileni> s biciklom moze i otici nekamo
<tonil> znam al zato kazem zasto ne malonogomet,vise se naradis i lakse zaspes,dok bicikla nemoze umorit covjeka koji vec trenira
<vileni> aha, rajt :)
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne?
<tonil> nekih 42km nisam ni upalu dobio ljetos
<tonil> zato kazem
<jelly> tonil: kak to mislis "vec trenira"
<jelly> :-)
<vileni> 42km ja radim kad sam lijen i izvan kondicije
<tonil> jelly, teretana cardio i insanity
<vileni> a nisam ni neki biciklist
<vileni> brat ode na lezernu voznjicu pa napravi 100+km 
<jelly> tonil: mislis da svi ovi koji tu pricaju o biciklima rade i  cardio i insanity uz to???
<jelly> Mmike: jes ti ovo cuo
<SilverSpace> tonil: odi jednom na monticu u sumu i vidjeces sto je gust
<vileni> Mmike radi insanity samo kad mu serviraju jace peceni ramstek
<Mmike> ja sam danas pedalirao 17km
<Mmike> umro sam
<SilverSpace> ne lose za prvi puta :)
<vileni> meni je bilo oko 25km, jedino me dupe muci :)
<SilverSpace> mora se priviknuti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, od ciklocentra do spanskog, uz mali izletic oko maksimira i tamo negdje sam ganjo frrenda oko 
<Mmike> branimirove trznice
<Mmike> stao na 3-4 gemista :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja moram za franka kupiti 
<SilverSpace> Franko ne voli Marina i kaze da i macki bolje pjevaju od njega
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> meni je samo malcice mali bicikl
<Mmike> 22" bi mi bio bolji
<Mmike> al' ok
<Mmike> i ovaj ce bit ok
<Mmike> mjenjaci su malo losiji
<Mmike> u smislu da imaju dublji hod
<Mmike> i 'sporije' mijenjaju
<Mmike> al' su i dalje ok
<Mmike> mislim, novi je bajk
<Mmike> vidjet cemo za 2-3 mjeseca
<Mmike> idem
<frainfreeze> ugh.
<frainfreeze> http://i.imgur.com/JYHo6ly.png
<frainfreeze> Koji kreten
<jelly> tl;dr
<frainfreeze> tl;dr ja pišem "sexual code"
<frainfreeze> tl;dr mi ide na k. Da je tesko malo preletit
<jelly> SilverSpace: hm, mogao bi dobiti drzavne poticaje za taj Cube Stereo Hybrid, ima elektricni motor zar ne?
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm vis treba probati :)
<SilverSpace> gledam ima hrpu tih bicikla sad sa tim bosch e motorima 
<jelly> ak je poticaj do 70k kuna, a "skuter" 43k  :-)
<SilverSpace> ha znao sam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRAs8SXzIJA
<datase> YouTube: Installazione - How to mount  - Installation SpeedUp Ghost on 2014 BOSCH MOTOR - 0:14:20 - 44,474 views
<SilverSpace> ubrzanje :)
<SilverSpace> koliko dode ovaj traktor :) http://www.e-bike-finder.com/assets/image-8746.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad je vtrka?
<SilverSpace> 8h
<SilverSpace> mislim 
<SilverSpace> Start utrke je sutra u 8 sati po hrvatskom vremenu.Start utrke je sutra u 8 sati po hrvatskom vremenu.Start utrke je sutra u 8 sati po hrvatskom vremenu.
<SilverSpace> jaj 
<SilverSpace> jebes misa
<jelly> kad je start utrke?
<SilverSpace> Start utrke je sutra u 8 sati po hrvatskom vremenu.Start utrke je sutra u 8 sati po hrvatskom vremenu.Start utrke je sutra u 8 sati po hrvatskom vremenu.Start utrke je sutra u 8 sati po hrvatskom vremenu.
<SilverSpace> ferrari ima jako dobru brzinu u utrci 
<SilverSpace> cak je veetel bio najbrzi v treningu 
<SilverSpace> i imaju skroz jedan par guma novih
<SilverSpace> sto mecka nema
<SilverSpace> bit ce zabavno 
<Mmike> kad je reko SilverSpace da je start?
<jelly> u 8, ali ne znam jel po lokalnom vremenu ili kojem
<SilverSpace> citaj gore ^^
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisi bio jasan :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moze reboot?
<Mmike> doslo novo kelnerno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, budem kasnije ipak
<SilverSpace> moze
<SilverSpace> kodi i rpi se ipak najbolje slazu 
<SilverSpace> volio bi vidjeti kako to banana pi radi 
<jelly> driveri za taj chip su skoro pa dobri
<SilverSpace> moja my gica 520 za sad odlicno radi 
<SilverSpace> i svida mi se ta konbinacija sa androidom 
<SilverSpace> frend se sprema kupiti i ne znamo kaj my gica ili minix x6
<SilverSpace> minix ima dvije godine garanciju myg 1dnu
<SilverSpace> fora je kaj my gica ima tv karticu i sve se da progurati kroz kodi 
<jelly> ja gledam ubosti nesto sto moze dekodirat HEVC
<jelly> ("h265")
<jelly> lakunoć
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti to
<SilverSpace> zmajsko pivo nije tak ni lose na drugo pijenje
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-12
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<markosejic> d jutro
<jelly> *zijev*
<SilverSpace> ke
<markosejic> jelly: Pozz
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<jelly> nisam skuzio sta je bilo ricciardu
<SilverSpace> oo Mirko opet jaše 
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislis na startu ?
<jelly> da
<SilverSpace> lose startao 
<SilverSpace> koliko mi se cini malo prerano krenuo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ti dosadno?
<Mmike> bas je dosadno
<SilverSpace> da nista zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> tak ce vecina utrka bit ove godine 
<SilverSpace> mercedes kontrolira vrh i bas ih briga 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> eh jebiga mali 
<SilverSpace> kita od renaulta 
<SilverSpace> gurnut u savu 
<SilverSpace> gotova utrka SC
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma manje vise za mercedes
<Mmike> i ovo iza je dosadno
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> dosadno je :)
<Mmike> postaje F1 k'o HNL :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> SC trebao prije 20 krugova ovako jebiga 
<Mmike> a dobro nije mogao birat ovaj kad ce mu se potrgat auto :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A4P-wadRbc
<datase> YouTube: How to Pronounce Entrepreneurship - 0:00:09 - 145,411 views - 1269 likes / 15 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> kme
<SilverSpace> ke kme?
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CBwLVBVW0AE3EOZ.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> :) 
<jelly> http://hasmaldonadocrashedtoday.com/
<jelly> "I define a 'crash' as contact that instantly ends a car's session.  The Chinese Grand Prix was right on the limit, but since they were both able to drive away, I decided it was more of an 'assisted spin'."
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> bio frend kod mene windoze man i gleda kako ja to iz terminala saljem na server datoteke i nista mu nije jasno 
<SilverSpace> jos mu nije bilo janije mad sam vi otvorio i u njemu mjenjao html :)
<SilverSpace> u dvije minute napravio sve i on kaze jebote meni za to treba bar deset minuta 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ga nikako preobratiti na ubuntu 
<jelly> Xpuctoc backpece
 * Mmike ide na put
<Mmike> ajdte zdravo
<infy-> bok
 * infy- ide crtat cikloide
<infy-> o/
<Mmike> Cikolade?
<Mmike> Cto to je?
<Mmike> mozda je 12 virtualnih desktopa ipak previse :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/s-ovim-hidroavionom-za-13-minuta-ste-na-hvaru--cijena-149-kuna---/1328748/?foto=4
<Mmike> hehe
<vileni> ja sam na max 6
<Mmike> cini se da ove godine u Jelsu idem - avionom! :0
<vileni> Mmike: sto ti fali 6h na trajektu :)
<Mmike> vileni: 1h45m
<Mmike> katamaranom, uz stajanje u bolu, treba oko 1h10m
<Mmike> vileni: pa nist, al' ono, guba ce se bit spustit avionom drito u - jelsu
<vileni> Mmike: pa sto se bunis onda :)
<vileni> meni je super ta ideja
<Mmike> zao mi sto prosle godine nisu imali to, mogao sam od jelse do londona - avionom :D
<Mmike> vileni: ovo s hidroavionima? da, pre odlicna, pogotovo za po ljeti.
<vileni> ja bi zadar losinj recimo
<Mmike> zimi bas i ne, kad jugo ili bura zapusu, to je generalno sranje :)
<Mmike> pogotovo u jelsi di bura napravi ogromne valove
<vileni> letili smo dublin - zadar proslo ljeto, i prvo smo morali prespavati jer su upravo katamaran ukinuli
<vileni> i onda na jutarnji trajekt
<vileni> koji je bio ~6h
<vileni> a kombinacija je bila ili przenje na palubi, ili smrzavanje unutra
<vileni> dosao do losinja sa majicom dugih rukava, kapuljacom na glavi i ljubicastim prstima
<Mmike> 6h trajekt od losinja do zadra?
<vileni> Mmike: da, uvijek je tu negdje
<vileni> u kontra smjeru smo isto tako putovali
<Mmike> u brate mili
<vileni> obilazi par otoka
<Mmike> to je daleko
<vileni> a cestom ti ispadne slicno
<Mmike>  akoja je alternativa? cres pa krk?
<vileni> da
<vileni> i moras imati vozilo ili kombinirati buseve do ri
<vileni> vozilo nismo imali, do ri nam se nije islo :)
<vileni> a da imas neki gliser za manje od 1h si tamo
<Mmike> i potrosis milijardu i pol :)
<Mmike> sestricna ima gliser, 60 konja bemzin
<Mmike> svaki dan idu na kupanje, nish sad drastivno - jedino odlaze na mjesta di je nama brodom (barkom) trebalo i po 1h10m
<Mmike> njima treba 10m :)
<Mmike> ugl, oni trose oko 500 kuna tjedno na benzin :)
<Mmike> za 500 kuna se dva mjeseca vozis dizlom :)
<Mmike> doduse, puno sporije :D
<vileni> Mmike: trose 500kn tjedno na uzitak :)
<Mmike> nije to uzitak
<Mmike> uzitak je ujutro, kad je more mirno
<vileni> ja bi radije barku
<Mmike> al' popodne kad maestral zapuse nemres picit - mozes, al' ono, izrazito je naporna voznja
<Mmike> i ja
<Mmike> da joj je max brzina 10-12 cvorova
<Mmike> cruise 8
<Mmike> da ima kabinicu da se moze spavat 
<vileni> Mmike: pa to, 10ak ks dizel i neka rokce on polako :)
<Mmike> to to :)
<vileni> isli mi na onaj turisticki izlet oko losinja
<vileni> i brodic nekih 8m
<vileni> kabina, nadstresnica, rostilj, frizider
<vileni> stane nam u pjescanu uvalu, mi sa kabine skacemo dok on friske lignje i srdele na rostilju
<vileni> idila
<Mmike> vileni: znas znanje :)
<Mmike> mein fluegzeug is bereit
<Mmike> odem dalje
<Mmike> vidimo se
<Mmike> Biem biem
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA-84SIFnSo
<Mmike> ma da
<datase> YouTube: Train interferes with Paris - Roubaix 2015 HD - 0:01:10 - 267,712 views - 368 likes / 38 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: sta si letio nekamo?
<Mmike> vileni: u nuernberg
<Mmike> nurnberg
<Mmike> nuremberg
<Mmike> jebemu
<vileni> glavno da dodjes kamo trebas, ne moras tocno znati kako se zove :)
<Mmike> ima kebab
<Mmike> tu
<Mmike> odmah pored hotela
<Mmike> jedno 10ak minuta hoda
<Mmike> malo manje
<Mmike> radi cijelu noc
<Mmike> tj, radi do 5 ujutro
<Mmike> pa da sam u raj doso nebi bilo tak super :0
<vileni> heh, mi danas isli na OSV u dugo selo, tamo ni pekaru ne mozes naci da radi poslije 13
<Mmike> osv?
<vileni> Mmike: ocjensko spretnostne voznje
<vileni> frend vozio
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> kol'k para?
<vileni> Mmike: za voznju? nemam pojma :)
<vileni> imali su amatere, tj vozace bez licence
<vileni> znam da je za slalom 300kn obicno, ali moras imati licencu i biti clan kluba
<vileni> u OSV su obicno najbrzi jugici, ali razvalio ih neki lik koji je iz bosne dosao sa pug 106 od zene
<vileni> nije uopce sredjen za utrke, samo lik vrhunski vozi
<vileni> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/21/ee5921fd9bc5d5ec84dad8a169ab3ec5.jpg
<jelly> hm, repriza utrke na rtl
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-11
<dodobas> F9
<DomaMuffin> Zakl'o mi openstack PC :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ubit openstack ili chrome ? :D
<ivoks> masala...
<ivoks> katolickoj crkvi smo u zadnjih 10 godina dali 6 milijardi kuna
<ivoks> covjek bi pomislio, ok, rade po bolnicama, obnova crkava, ovo ono
<ivoks> medjutim...
<ivoks> 5 od tih 6 milijardi kuna otpada na place svecenika i vjeroucitelja
<DomaMuffin> Medjutim, oni zaista rade po bolnicama ! PAzi, ne na odjelima za palijativnu skrb ( di odes umrijet, jel ) , nego svuda ! 
<DomaMuffin> kaj je njihova kvalifikacija ? Ja bi radije da sede doma nego u bolnici
<ivoks> ali ogromna vecina otpada na place
<ivoks> ono 5/6
<DomaMuffin> Prica mi zena da su im se htjeli poplitati pod nogama na hematologiji pa su ih jedva izgurali van
<DomaMuffin> da , ovo za place ne kuzim. 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, di si nasao statistike ? 
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pogledajte-dokument-koliko-je-milijardi-crkva-dobila-iz-proracuna-u-posljednjih-10-godina/783912.aspx
<DomaMuffin> prijavljene su 52 vjerske zajednice. Jos ima mjesta za Klub evangelista linuxa!
<DomaMuffin> Da izvucemo toliko da imamo za jedno grupno opijanje mjesecno - dosta :) 
<DomaMuffin> "troškove održavanja duhovnih vježbi i bračnih susreta djelatnika Ministarstva unutarnjih poslova" # ovo je korektno ! Platiti put doma na fuk !
<DomaMuffin> Ovaj RDO openstack je tak potrgan da je milina :) Stvar, kao, instalira cijelu openstack magiju najedan picek. Prvo se deploya pa ne postavi abbitmq kak treba, pa rabbit predkonfiguriras i zavrtis deployer opet , pa onda cinderu ne slozi autentifikaciju. Toliko za sad, instalirano mi je cca pol sata :)
<ivoks> pa tko ti rekao da rdo instaliras?
<ivoks> ziher jos neku prastaru verziju stavi
<jelly> nitko mu nije rekao da NE instalira rdo, isto
<jelly> DomaMuffin: koliko imas memorije u PC-ju?
<jelly> sigurno ti treba jos 2x8GB DDR3 :-)
<jelly> ssh localhost
<jelly> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<jelly> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the Lord your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery.
<DomaMuffin> jelly, 8GB :( 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, azurno je koliko je njihov sajt azuran :) 
<DomaMuffin> jelly, u stvari mi treba tocno toliko jer ces mi dati bezobrazno jeftino, jel tak ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, nije mi nitko rekao, trebalo mi je instaliranje svih komponenti na jean server uz sto manje klikanja. Znam da sam zazivao nesrecu time && daj mi da kukam ! 
<ivoks> http://biblija.biblija-govori.hr/glava.php?gid=166&prijevod=stvarnost
<ivoks> masala...
<ivoks> 'nego ga ubij!'
<ivoks> brata, sina, kcer i zenu
<DomaMuffin> jelly, do ping ako si memoriju nalazis na http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Pro3/?cat=Memory 
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: jel imas ubuntu na tom stroju?
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, ne, znas da sam tu jer vas volim, a sve vrtim na centosu
<ivoks> a onda se pati...
<ivoks> na ubuntuu bi bilo 'sudo apt-get install openstack-single'
<DomaMuffin> Ae, rek'o sam da znam da si ga sam guram u guzicu :) 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, nego, da sam rekao da imam ubuntu, sto bi mi posavjetovao? ( otvoren sam probat' sve )
<ivoks> iliti
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install openstack
<vileni_> jelly: rjesavas se neke memorije? :)
<ivoks> i jos bi ti sve pobacao u lxc kontejnere, pa je lako ocistiti
<DomaMuffin> He! To mogu probat' na ovom stroju s kojeg tipkam :) Hvala ivoks 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: dat cu ti obrazno jeftino jer u mojoj prastaroj ploci (H55 chipset) ne radi 
<ivoks> nisam nikad probao... bas cu sad
<DomaMuffin> jelly, a jel bi se dalo kak dogovorit' da probam prvo ? Compatability list koji sam linkao spominje samo jedan podrzan model 8GBkeksa
<jelly> DomaMuffin: naravno 
<jelly> al Z68 je sandybridge, jel tak? tamo bi trebala radit
<ivoks> sudo openstack-install
<ivoks> odaberes single
<ivoks> upises password, dva puta
<DomaMuffin> jelly, aj onda izvidi koliko me kostas && javi koji dan popodne ti mogu doletit' do kvarta po kekse. Platim, pa vratim ako ne radi - da minimaliziramo voznju ako proradi iz prve
<ivoks> i cekas
<DomaMuffin> ivoks :* probam
<ivoks> evo, ja probavam na 15.10
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, na 14.0X mi nudi pakete openstack-dashboard               openstack-dashboard-ubuntu-theme  openstack-debian-images           openstack-pkg-tools               openstack-resource-agents ; to mi ne izgleda dobro
<ivoks> nema toga na 14.04
<DomaMuffin> bckportsi ? 
<ivoks> sumnjam, ali mozes pogledati
<DomaMuffin> Ili pricekati novi LTS :)
<DomaMuffin> Brijem ovo drugo
<ivoks> novi je vani za tjedan-dva
<DomaMuffin> Svejedno hvala
<DomaMuffin> Nisam se opce sjetio da je ubuntu mozda ljepse zbundlao od redhata :)
<ivoks> kak to mislis
<ivoks> pa vise od 50% svih instalacija openstacka je na ubuntuu
<ivoks> redhat nije neki igrac po pitanju openstacka
<DomaMuffin> Rekao sam da *ja* nisam razmisljao o temi dovoljno. 
<ivoks> mirantis je veci od redhata po tom pitanju
<DomaMuffin> Pogotovo obzirom da si u par navrata opisao tko sta radi po tom pitanu
<ivoks> samo sto mirantis nema svoju distribuciju
<ivoks> pa koriste ubuntu
<ivoks> ovaj instaler cak napravi i vise mreza za lxc
<ivoks> nije uopce lose
<DomaMuffin> Mozda bi mi naj pametnije bilo ici ovak' http://docs.openstack.org/mitaka/install-guide-ubuntu/ 
<DomaMuffin> Iako disclaimer ne ulijeva povjerenje :) 
<ivoks> ajme uzas
<ivoks> postoji ta stvar koja se zove juju
<ivoks> i postoje bundlovi
<ivoks> i ovaj installer koristi upravo to
<ivoks> 'gui' za tri naredbe
<DomaMuffin> https://youtu.be/qkrw6xnVuZ0
<datase> YouTube: Gary Moore-Over the hills and far away (Live at Montreux 2010) - 0:07:18 - 715382 views - 2813 likes / 57 dislikes
<ivoks> instalira se ovo, instalira
<ivoks> da imam brzi stroj od i3 i vecu pipu od 4mbit, mozda bi vec bilo gotovo
<ivoks> tri virtualke je napravio
<ivoks> u tim virtualkama je onda slozio kontejnere
<DomaMuffin> Kol'ko resursa su pojele te virtualke zbirno ?
<ivoks> mislim da on to izracuna koliko imas
<DomaMuffin> ( meni se na i5 u virtualci s 1 coreom i 2GB memorije, na 4Mbps DLS-u  RDO skalamerija instalirala ~20 min )
<ivoks> ovdje je vise virtualki
<DomaMuffin> Zato pitam, vjerojatno ces na kraju instalacije imati i neki upravljiv resource pool, RDO po instalaciji nema nish
<ivoks> http://www.mirnovec.hr/mirnovec-zabavni-park/
<DomaMuffin> Fino, nek' se dela
<DomaMuffin> Mmike,  mrle, s'tu ? 
<Mmike> ne
<DomaMuffin> Kak si s vremenom sutra popodne ? 
<Mmike> nikak
<DomaMuffin> :( 
<Mmike> dnaas popodne letim za london
<Mmike> temperaturu vise nemam, a i proljev je gusci
<DomaMuffin> Cokolada, crni caj ili nesto trece ? 
<DomaMuffin> Mislim, kaj je pomoglo, ne kojeg ti je viskoziteta proljev !!!
<Mmike> vele doktori da proljev ne treba suzbijati
<DomaMuffin> Zajebi doktore, ne moraju oni s proljevom malog furat doktoru i to :)
<Mmike> pa, proljev cistsi crijeva i to pa brze ozdravis
<Mmike> pa ak si doma, pazis da ne dehidriras i to, imaj proljev
<DomaMuffin> Jednom kad ih israznim, samo me grci
<Mmike> a mali je proljev i to odradio, ja sam to i pokupio od njega
<DomaMuffin> ma, necu sad gadarije pricat' na kanalu, ali znalo mi se desit' da doma svako ima svoju bolest pa to s "nemoj suzbijat'" necu kua :)
<DomaMuffin> prst u pk, dinamo prvak
<DomaMuffin> Jao, kaj sam sad napravio .. 
<DomaMuffin> na onoj kanti di sam stavio RDO sam enableao EPEL repo i dao yum.u na volju :) 
<DomaMuffin> 81 paket oce azurirat' :) 
<DomaMuffin> Zivjeli snapshoti
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpvE0Co66nU # you're a beautifull snowflke, you're very special :) 
<datase> YouTube: Probability 101 - 0:08:34 - 591179 views - 11208 likes / 200 dislikes
<DomaMuffin> Q: What's the most you've ever lost on a coin toss?﻿
<DomaMuffin> A: Virginity 
<DomaMuffin> Umro.
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> konj umro
<SilverSpace> frend mi bio u dubaiu i tam je vozio formulu 3000
<SilverSpace> od njih sest samo je dvoje uspjelo krenuti iz prve
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> top gear
<ivoks> kada svi vozaci f1 voze isti auto
<ivoks> vettela nigdje
<SilverSpace> kak ga nema bio je jedno vrijeme prvi 
<SilverSpace> poslje ga hamilton prestigo
<ivoks> bio je prvi samo kada su svi ostali vozili na kisi
<ivoks> a kasnije ga je presao i webber
<ivoks> i ovaj novi, ricardo ili kak se zove
<ivoks> i hamilton
<ivoks> ricardo ga je presao za 2-3 sekunde
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Gear_test_track
<SilverSpace> doduse nisam gledao ovu zadnju godinu kaj su radili 
<ivoks> Daniel Ricciardo 1:42.2
<ivoks> Sebastian Vettel 1:44.0
<ivoks> Lewis Hamilton 1:42.9
<ivoks> Mark Webber 1:43.1
<ivoks> Rubens Barrichello 1:44.3
<ivoks> Nigel Mansell 1:44.6
<ivoks> eto, di je vebber po kvaliteti :)
<ivoks> u rangu penzionera :)
<ivoks> Michael Schumacher DNF
<SilverSpace> gledao sam kad je mr bin sve rasrurio 
<ivoks> 1:46.7 – Ellen MacArthur
<ivoks> ellen je skoro ko vettel :)
<ivoks> 1:42.1 – Matt LeBlanc
<ivoks> pff
<SilverSpace> ali za mr bina nije cudno on ima sve polozene kategorje za brze aute 
<ivoks> 1:42.2 – Rowan Atkinson
<SilverSpace> nisu svi vozili isti 
<ivoks> nisu
<ivoks> ali ellen i vettel jesu
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOxK8TwSPJE
<datase> YouTube: Hrvatska vs. Norveška - 27:21 - Čudesne obrane Stevanovića - 0:01:32 - 324 views - 9 likes / 0 dislikes
<dodobas> https://blog.codinghorror.com/bill-gates-and-donkey-bas/
<vileni_>  https://www.facebook.com/BruteNews/videos/1084448161597563/
<obruT> DomaMuffin: stavio si rdo na masinu s 8 GB memorije ?!? :)
<obruT> instalirao si sve komponente ili ?
<BotaniCar_> obruT, nego kak ! :) 
<obruT> ak se dobro sjecam, meni je to za vrijeme instalacije pojelo 20 GB memorije
<ivoks> frendici dosao mail
<ivoks> vodi satove yoge za djecu
<ivoks> vele joj da ne kvari hrvate jogom
<BotaniCar_> lol
<BotaniCar_> Frend i zena mu rade isto
<BotaniCar_> U Bjelovaru, nije bilo nekog otpora , studio je dost' dobro prihvacen
<vileni_> ovo jos nisam vidio http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/12/15/lantronix-xport-pro-lx6-is-a-tiny-embedded-linux-server-fitted-into-an-rj45-connector/
<jelly> #onokad ti se neko hoce joinati na linkedin a ti se ne sjecas koji nick odgovara tom pravom imenu
<jelly> ivoks: Joey!
<jelly> ne bi nikad reko za njega... za Atkinsona bi, on se doima kao ozbiljan igrac 
<vileni_> joey je toliko dobro vozio da su ga odlucili zaposliti :)
<jobenty> Pozdrav. Instalirao sam novi disk i formatirao ga u ext4 pomoću gparted. Samo "root" account može pisati i brisati po disku. Kako da promjenim privilegije i dam recimo accountu "jobenty da piše i briše disku"?
<jelly> jobenty: promijeni vlasnistvo direktorija i daj ga korisniku koji treba moci pisati 
<jelly> nakon sto je filesystem montiran, jeli
<jobenty> da
<jelly> dakle ako je montiran je /media/novidisk, sudo chown jobenty: /media/novidisk
<jelly> s/montiran je/montiran na/
<jobenty> a kako da promjenim vlasništvo? Probao sam se ulogirati kao root korisnik i tamo potražiti rješenje i veš sat vremena nešto ... 
<jobenty> kada otvorim taj novi disk stoji ovako
<jobenty> nekako: /run/media/jobenty/1.0tb/
<jelly> ako je to putanja gdje je filesystem trenutno montiran, samo je chown-aj kao gore
<jobenty> dakle u terminalu sudo chown jobenty /run/media/jobenty/1.0tb/
<jelly> pažljivo čitaj, fali dvotočka...
<jobenty> ok
<jobenty> spasiba
<jelly> ključna naredba je chown
<jelly> <Iridos> british humor is a bit like british food <jelly> it works well on the continent <xingu> jelly: not half as well as it works on the incontinent
<jelly> xingu je naravno britanac.
<SilverSpace> kaj mi dosadno 
<obruT> SilverSpace: evo jedna partizanska pa se zabavljaj :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PVz7fQ0Blw
<datase> YouTube: Milva - Bella Ciao (Белла чао) - 0:02:46 - 715855 views - 2120 likes / 53 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obruT: eh mene si naso :)
<BotaniCar_> Ovo je stosno za bacit' oko https://www.nicta.com.au/publications/research-publications/?pid=8988 ( L4 Microkernels: The Lessons from 20 Years of Research and Deployment )
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-12
<obruT> SilverSpace: http://vijestigorila.jutarnji.hr/galerije-fotki/vrijeme-je-za-bicikliranje/
<BotaniCar> http://giphy.com/gifs/3oGRFCfR3rj4cHDehO # 5/5
<ivoks> obruT: sram te bilo ;)
<dodobas> F7
<ivoks> a ovaj kreten na kvatricu... strasno
<vileni_> jos uvijek popravljaju tamo semafor, ograde nema
<Mmike> London, London, grade sa sjebatim prometom.
<BotaniCar> Edo se prodo novom stilu :( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML4EjkyaaUA
<datase> YouTube: Edo Maajka - Ojojoj (Official video) - 0:04:05 - 28457 views - 1293 likes / 53 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obruT: zato ti i vozis oko jaruna :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi bio u Rimu pa da vidis kaj je sjebani promet :)
<VjetarSaSunca> HipHop Optika
<VjetarSaSunca> konačno
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: veselit će te iskustva :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: mrzim jarun (idem tamo samo ako mi za trening odgovara), al zbog zivotnog ritma u biti dosta i vozim tamo... bio bas jucer, eeeee, tesko se koncentrirat na voznju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u rimu ne voze krivom stranom ceste
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: slusam! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a to :)
<BotaniCar> Laser birds! https://i.imgur.com/scqwILi.webm
<SilverSpace> prosli vikend Pula ovaj vikend Osijek
<jelly> kak velim ubuntu da zbrise par najstarijih kernela
<rut> rm -rf *
 * jelly slaps rut 
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj to ne rijesi  apt-get autoremove
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> jelly: trebalo bi, zadnja 2 ti sam ostanu
<Mmike> bar meni to napravi
<Mmike> ha, doduse, nekad ne
<Mmike> kad prtljam :D
<BotaniCar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels ( sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ili sudo purge-old-kernels )
<jelly> mam 4 od distre i 4 od wily hwe
<rut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<jelly> nemam purge-old-kernels naredbu
<Mmike> pa instaliraj si ju :D
<rut> citaj nize :)
<Mmike> bikeshed - random useful tools that do not yet have a permanent home
<Mmike> lol :D
<jelly> al imam trusty
<SilverSpace> jelly: ubuntu tweak to rijesi 
<rut> dpkg --purge
<CrazyLemon> u trustyju toga još nema..od 15.X ili tako nešto dalje jih brišeš sa autoremove
<CrazyLemon> bar je tako na 15.10
<SilverSpace> ja iz njega makivam uvijek
<BotaniCar> jelly: mo'sh rec i dpkg-reconfigure my-image --purge ; al onda moras isto i za headere te verzije i kaj si vec sve povuk'o
<jelly> rut: ja bi da to automatski
<Mmike> jelly: moj trusty: http://jebo.me/pas/7b
<Mmike> iako mi po kutijama cesto to ne radi, pa onda sam dpkg -l | grep | awk | sed | xargs | apt-get purge -y
<BotaniCar> Mmike: al brijem da apt ceka da ti se nakupi par verzija
<Mmike> 'sam' ne kao 'samo'
<jelly> nije problem popis instaliranih paketa povuci kroz purge, problem je da mi se ne da tako radit vise
<Mmike> jelly: nemas skriptu?!
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> osh da ti napisem/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> za pivce!
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> a shell si znao mijenjat kad sam samo smrtnik bio
<jelly> takve jednostavne stvari svaki put napisem iznova i zaboravim :-)
<Mmike> ja imam ctrl-r :D
<Mmike> i HISTORY=1000000000
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> svi su osli jest
<Mmike> a ja sjedim blizu WCa :/
<BotaniCar> jelly: na toj kanti nemas mjesta na disku ili purgeas iz drugog razloga ? Ja bi pricekao da se skupi par verzija i da apt sam skuzi da nekaj treba obrisati
<jelly> aptitude -R install bikeshed ftw
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nekad ne skuzi
<jelly> BotaniCar: update-manager nije sam skuzio da treba obrisati
<Mmike> jelly: update manager nece skuzit sam, moras autoremove pozvati na ruke
<jelly> BotaniCar: /boot je 500MB 
<jelly> Mmike: autoremove nema nista za odraditi, 14.04 a kako veli ludi limun i wiki, to radi tek od wilyja na dalje
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> meni veli
<Mmike> na laptopima mi najcesce veli
<Mmike> na serverima najcesce
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> iako se nekad zna desiti i obrnuto
<jelly> pripremam za release upgrade na xuspajz 
<jelly> kak god se zove 16.04
<Mmike> dpkg -l | grep/awk/sed su tvoji prijatelji
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> nesh cekat jedno 2-3 mjeseca?
<jelly> ne, to mi nije primarni stroj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: idemo u dubai moze se tam voziti formula 3000 za 500evra
<jelly> ak se potrga, imam kopiju na starom ssd-u
<rut> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> rut: kaj to radi 
<rut> neznam . nemam linux da isprobam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> al kazu da radi ;)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da radi kad ga i ja imam u note upisano :)
<Mmike> bash: !d': event not found
<Mmike> aha, glupan
<CrazyLemon> pa radi..ak ti netreba linux-libc-dev :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: meni ga nije uzeo
<Mmike> jedino, uzme i predzadnji linux
<SilverSpace> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Mmike> a to nebi, nek stoje zadnja dva
<SilverSpace> moj je malo drugaciji 
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15785745/
<SilverSpace> ipak nije
<jelly> nesto tipa aptitude search "~i \!~n$(uname -r) ?source-package(^linux$)" bi bilo razumljivije, parsanje dpkg -l nije najpametnija ideka
<jelly> ideja*
<jelly> svi instalirani paketi iz linux source paketa koji nemaju `uname -r` u imenu
<Mmike> ides
<jelly> obrisalo 1.GB smeca
<Mmike> kaj je to bilo na kvatricu sinoc?
<obruT> debil u autu
<obruT> metak u celo i djenja
<obruT> steta trosit pare iz proracuna na bilo kakvo procesiranje
<jelly> koji kufer ubuntu stavlja u initrd, 30MB ima svaki
<rut> dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | grep -E "(image|headers)" | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Mmike> obruT: audist
<Mmike> obruT: znam da je glupo, al' jbg, svaki 913241ti audist nije idijot
<jelly> Mmike: purge-old-kernels je ok, ostavio je zadnji od 14.04 i zadnji od hwe serije
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> cem probam
<SilverSpace> ah jebo zubarku razjebala mi zub i sad me boli 
<SilverSpace> guba http://i0.wp.com/domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/chair_push_and_pull.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://i2.wp.com/domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/ecosystems-bada-537x283.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://i0.wp.com/domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/tobiasfraenzel-ping-pong-door.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: kak sjednes za ovaj stol koji se pretvori u klupu ? :)
<SilverSpace> HTC 10 dolazi s 5,2-inčn
<SilverSpace> obruT: zalegnes poslje par piva :)
<rut> jel se mora platit tcomu i slicnima racun u punom iznosu ako ne ispunjavaju ono sto bi trebali .. recimo vec mjesec i pol dana rjesavaju problem oko brzine ?
<rut> 7.4.2016 Poštovani,
<rut>  
<rut> ispričavamo se na nastalim poteškoćama. S obzirom kako su iste evidentirane tijekom jučerašnjeg dana te su u tijeku rješavanja. Ljubazno Vas molimo za malo strpljenja.
<rut> znaci da se strpim malo a to je vec mjesec i po .. a racun ce uredno doci kao da je sve OK 
<obruT> moras sve da platis
<obruT> nema zajebancije
<rut> pa sve mi se cini ali .. pitat cemo hakom
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel to vece ili manje od prijasnjeg?
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> izgleda kao samsung
<botosmot> jelly,de me zbrcni,sjebo sam si imenik  :-I  Bot
<botosmot> Ili dodji do miragea ;-)
<botosmot> Odnosno moze mi netko sapnut njegov broj?
<Mmike> juju is
<Mmike> exec -o juju is
<Mmike> fucking amazing
<Mmike> botosmot: kaj opet naracdze?
<Mmike> imam ja broj njegov valjda, cek
<Mmike> haha, imam sms od tebe botosmot 
<botosmot> Javio mi se couk na msg,fala! 
<Mmike> ok
<botosmot> imas dva
<Mmike> naso broj btw :)
<botosmot> haha,saljiiako se javio
<Mmike> pa nek ti ga on da asd :)
<ivoks> ja zivkao okolo ljudi koji imaju jellyev broj
<ivoks> i konacno mi ga netko rekao, nakon 20 minuta
<ivoks> i pocnem ga ja tipkati, a kad ono...
<ivoks> vec memoriran
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to se i meni nekad s nekim ljudima zna desiti :D
<ivoks> m10 je jos siri od m8
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> zasto... cemu te perverzije
<ivoks> 1440 x 2560 pixels
<ivoks> kakve gluposti
<Mmike> to mobitel neki?
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_10-7884.php
<ivoks> i izgleda isto ko samsung
<Mmike> mobitel
<Mmike> htc stovise
<Mmike> ja sam tak zadovoljan ovim svojim z3
<Mmike> malo je prvelik
<Mmike> al' to su svi danas, pa jbg
<ivoks> da, samo rastu
<ivoks> 'htc worked with google to remove usless apps'
<ivoks> to je zanimljiva promjena
<obruT> visoka reza je super, al nema smisla da bude prevelik
<ivoks> ne znam...
<ivoks> cemu 4k na dlanu?
<ivoks> cemu 4k uopce doduse
<ivoks> al ajde, recimo da gubim vid
<obruT> sto je veca rezolucija bolja je citljivost na manjem ekranu, iako, postoji smislena granica
<jelly> 2560x1440 je ok za tablet od 7-10incha
<jelly> Mmike: nisu narandze, dilan ddr3
 * jelly super zadovoljan sa 10" tabletom od 2560x1600
<obruT> ja imam tu rezu na 12.2" i ajd, moze proci...
<jelly> 300dpi je taman al se vidi ak je nesto rotirano pod malim kutem od horizontale ili vertikale, tak da ima smisla ici do 400-500dpi
<jelly> za udaljenost koliko mozes ispruzit ruku
<jelly> recimo, na ocalama bi komotno mogao imati overlay od 600dpi i ne bi bilo previse
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<jelly> svaki dan!
<jelly> kak vidit koji vrag zauzima 100% od jednog corea na [ksoftirqd/0], u «watch -d /proc/interrupts» nema ništa očito.  (centos 7, jebaga centos)
<Mmike> jelly: koji kaki
<Mmike> imam ja dd3 za laptope
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ostadoh ti dužan
<VjetarSaSunca> uglavnom, ugovoreno 60/10, došlo 100/10 i razgovorom sa službom za korisnike za dodatnih 12,50kn će biti povećano sa 60/10 na 100/20 :)
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> kol'ko para?
<jelly> tolko muzike
<jelly> Mmike: za desktop, 2x8GB, meni ne radi
<jelly> u laptopu vec imam 2x8GB i vise ne stane :-D
<jelly> i fala lenovu kaj nije skriplao bios bar po tom pitanju
<vileni_> Mmike: koji ddr imas?
<DomaMuffin> IMAM RAMU !!!!
<DomaMuffin> tzemljak@slanac:~$ free -h
<DomaMuffin>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<DomaMuffin> Mem:           22G       2,2G        20G        66M       118M       831M
<DomaMuffin> -/+ buffers/cache:       1,3G        21G
<DomaMuffin> Swap:         7,5G         0B       7,5G
<jelly> samo 22, di odose 2  :-)
<jelly> sad mozes vrtiti 64bitni chrome sa 100 tabova
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: tristtinjak mjesečno s pdvom
<obruT> "Snimke su pokazale da su dobrovoljci pod utjecajem LSD-ja vidjeli slike zatvorenih očiju, u čemu su sudjelovala mnogo veća područja mozga nego što je to uobičajeno"
<obruT> nisu morali nist snimat za to, dovoljno je da su pitali :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<tonil> good evening 
<tonil> VjetarSaSunca, procitao danasnji log koja je cjena usluge kod t-com?
<tonil> obruT, imas li sta utjecaja ako mi treba za vecu brzinu ili bolju paricu,ovo sto imam sada je bio standard prije 11 godina
<tonil> znaci 3,80 download 0,50 upload
<VjetarSaSunca> tonil: [21:02:44] <VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: tristtinjak mjesečno s pdvom
<tonil> VjetarSaSunca, a nista 
<tonil> nista
<tonil> odoh u kut i plakati 
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> meni za 240 nemogu ispuniti barem 6/,09
<tonil> 0,9*
<tonil> sta da kazem
<SilverSpace> meni od 1.5 30Mbita 250kn
<tonil> parica je placena 1800 njemackih maraka
<tonil> prije 23 godine
<tonil> i sta sam ja dobio sa tim, nagradu za najveceg degena godine
<SilverSpace> tonil: svi smo onda platili hrpu maraka
<SilverSpace> za paricu
<tonil> vi bar imate dostojnu brzinu ja imam sipak
<SilverSpace> odavno sam otiso od tcoma
<tonil> SilverSpace, reci meni ako poslovnim mailom saljem pdf koji inace posalje u stotinjku sekunde
<tonil> ovdje saljem 18 minuta
<tonil> ako veza ne pukne
<tonil> pa moram jos minimum dva puta pokusavati
<tonil> SilverSpace, i ja 2013 al vratio se on meni
<tonil> kupio optimu
<tonil> a i njihova je infrastruktura 
<obruT> tonil: mos mislit ... nisam uspio ni sebe uvuc u gfast testiranje ...
<obruT> a frend, ima optiku do zgrade, medjutim stanari se dogovorili da nece dozvoljavat vise nikakve radove i sad mu ne mogu dovuci od ormarica u zgradi do njegovog stana
<obruT> moze sjest i plakat... sto je najgore, "presao" je na optiku i kad dosla ekipa instalirat, predstavnik stanara reko: e neces razbojnice
<SilverSpace> uh 
<obruT> kao smije se razvlacit po cijevima postavljenima za to, al ne ide, negdje kabel ode kvragu
<obruT> nova zgrada, novi stan...
<SilverSpace> taj mi ne bi dugo zivio :)
<obruT> ocem si kupit novi ciklokomp, htio bih i da mogu podatke s voznje prebacit na komp, mogu se jebat s linuxom za to
<obruT> onak, dat 350-400 EUR za uredjajcic i onda ne moc na linuxu ucitat podatke, zalosno
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja imam dakotu 20 garmin
<tonil> obruT, win u virtualki?
<tonil> neki najosnovniji 7 minuta posla
<obruT> ne zelim windowse u nicemu... ak bi se vec bakcao s win softerom, probao bih to u wineu upogonit
<obruT> odnosno s wineom
<tonil> a ča je bre, ne radis za gugle da te vata paranoja?
<obruT> ja nesto snimam garmin edge 510
<obruT> kakva paranoja ?
<tonil> obruT,  a nist samo kazem stavio win10 neki dan na jedan komp,nakon instalacije i updejta ukljucio se BITS down/up= maximum for 5 days , ip serveri akamia i  Level 3 Communicationsa vergla li vergla 
<tonil> kroki u ruke i gledaj
<tonil> nakon stu izmjenili poljupce smirio se 
<tonil> obruT, opravdana paranoja :p
<obruT> pa nist cudno, procitaj eulu, sve ti pise
<obruT> ja sam mislio skinut win 10 iot verziju, procitao eulu i odusto
<tonil> mrnjau http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=efebbf9
<DomaMuffin> tonil :)
<SilverSpace> odo spat
<SilverSpace> prije jos jedan gemist zdrmata
<SilverSpace> LN
<tonil> DomaMuffin, http://i.imgur.com/2FKmDla.jpg
<tonil> onda momci
<tonil> doom beta itko? ja necu moci :(
<tonil> http://www.pleated-jeans.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/tc4_qw.jpg
<tonil> gvardija  mi zavrsava adio,cujemo se poslije
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-13
<ivoks> dobiciklirao do ureda
<obruT> ja se preznojio, fakat je vruce vani...
<obruT> nego, vi openstackasi i cloudasi... jel se igrao tko s cisco vpp-om ?
<ivoks> obruT: nije li to virtualka?
<ivoks> tipa management za mrezne uredjaje, ako se dobro sjecam
 * ivoks vise naginje juniperu, pa bolje zna juniper
<obruT> moze glumit virtualni switch i virtualni router... navodno pojede openvswitch za dorucak
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> pa sve pojede openvswitch
<obruT> cisco ga je opensourceao
<ivoks> ne bi me cudilo
<ivoks> juniper je kupio contrail, vmware je kupio niciru
<ivoks> plumgrid ima svoj
<ivoks> nuage ima svoj
<ivoks> u biti... ne znam postoji li uopce neki koji nije open source i besplatan
<ivoks> i cisco tu i nije neki igrac :/
<ivoks> mislim da je 80% ne-ovs trzista na contrailu
<ivoks> tu i tamo nesto nuagea
<ivoks> ali cisco... pokusavaju oni, ali... prekasno su se sjetili
<obruT> inace, super mi je kak se u (proprietary) mreznom svijetu lagano sve vise cuju buzzwordi koji se u devel svijetu provlace zadnjih godina.... cisco je ponosno predstavio svoju cloud platformu, a prezenteri su ponosno izvikivali: REST, docker, ELK, python, ovo ono :)
<ivoks> primijetiti ces da ce puno telco-firmi postati devops firme
<ivoks> ukljucujuci i same telcoe
<obruT> jos je jedan sav ponosan iso objasnit sto je REST, nije bas skroz tocno objasnio, al ajd, oprostili smo mu :)
<ivoks> trudio se
<ivoks> ne bi me cudilo da za 5-10 godina imamo whitebox switcheve i onda Cisco/Juniper i ekipa u biti 'prodaju' virtualke za njih
<ivoks> mozda i ranije
<obruT> pa vec sad imaju za neke mrezne funkcije takve virtualke
<ivoks> ali zahtijevaju njihov os
<ivoks> za ocekivati je kako ce OS postati samostalan
<ivoks> pa ces moci rutanje od cisco, vpn od junipera i sl.
<ivoks> We noticed you still have ad blocker enabled. By turning it off or whitelisting Forbes.com, you can continue to our site and receive the Forbes ad-light experience. 
<ivoks> ajte vise svi u ku..c
<ivoks> adblock polako postaje problem a ne rjesenje :/
<obruT> lako jos za to, meni omiljeni porn sajt ne radi bez flasha :)
<obruT> a ovi drugi se zale za adblockere :)
<ivoks> net.hr mi je najsmijesniji po tom pitanju
<ivoks> rijec je o portalu koji nema vlastitog sadrzaja
<obruT> kako da covjek baci drkicu dok zene nema doma, kako gospodine Budisa, kako kako ? :)
<ivoks> imaju RSS reader za telegram i reklame
<ivoks> Ova opcija omogućuje prikaz detalja o odabranoj prometnoj stavci. Prikazuju se slijedeći podaci prometne stavke:
<ivoks> platitelj, broj računa platitelja, model i poziv na broj zaduženja, primatelj, broj računa primatelja, model i poziv na broj odobrenja, opis plaćanja, iznos.
<ivoks> a datum? sunce vam vase...
<dodobas> F5
<dodobas> eh.. uspio povratiti mobitel ... morao rucno preko 'adb' formatirati cache particiju
<jelly> ivoks: net.hr zadnjih 7 godina nema svog novinara
<jelly> obruT: koji to sajt, youtube-dl (pa onda i mpv player) ima podrsku za vecinu bolje poznatih pronjavatora
<jelly> ... tak bar kazu!
<jelly> em ti promjenu passworda na domeni, moram na 4 uredjaja i 5 aplikacija mijenjati svaki put
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/4c@raw # you fixed it, you own it.
<BotaniCar> jelly: SSO FTW :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovi Ubuntujci sve HDZovci i lopovi: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=FSF-April-ZFS-Linux :)
<dodobas> se moze kupiti ubuntu phone ?
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, ali znam da mozes kupiti ojadan tablet ! 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: :/
<ivoks> btape i bextract su fora :)
<jelly> jel ima cinnamon-flavored ubuntu?
<jelly> kolega mrzi unity a stavio sam xenial na laptop
<jelly> e4r55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
<BotaniCar> Jel probao tko software updater na ubuntuJu 16 . Ovaj "snap" zaista znaci da ce moja aplikacija doci na PC kao kontejner s svim dependency-ima ?
<SilverSpace> jebo ih remont trafo stanice
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> brijem da sam ovisnik
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00REQKWGA
<ivoks> specifikacije su super
<ivoks> battery life - months (with cover)
<ivoks> weight - 131g (without cover)
<ivoks> kako gdje pase :)
<ivoks> ne cini mi se nesto posebno boljim od paperwhitea
<ivoks> tak da ostajem gdje jesam :)
<Mmike> Kindle koji sam kupio je losiji od onog koji sam imao
<Mmike> jedino je softver bolji
<ivoks> koji si kupio, a koji si imao?
<Mmike> onak, znatno bolji
<Mmike> imao sam neki kindle4
<Mmike> a kupio sam ovaj
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kindle4.jpg
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ja sam imao ovaj: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Amazon_Kindle_Keyboard.jpg
<Mmike> http://www.edigital.hr/e-book-citac/amazon-kindle-6-ebook-citac-bijela-p512364.html
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> ivoks: da, ovaj prvi koji si pejstao, to sam imao
<Mmike> dosta je laksi od ovog novog
<Mmike> tanji je
<Mmike> nema touch
<Mmike> taj touch mi opako ide na zivce
<Mmike> puno mi je prakticnije bilo klikati po gumbekima sa strane
<ivoks> meni je isto trebalo da se naviknem
<Mmike> touch je dobar jedino kad wifi password utipkavas :)
<ivoks> ali nikako nije bolji onaj stari
<ivoks> onaj stari je imao los dpi
<Mmike> ne znam kakav je taj s tastaturom
<Mmike> da, kindle4 ima ok dpi, ne vidim razliku izmedju svog starog i novog
<Mmike> jedinos to je softver puno bolji, fakat je
<ivoks> novi bi ti trebao imati bijelu pozadinu
<ivoks> a ne onu zelenosivu
<Mmike> nije paperwhite ovaj moj
<Mmike> valjda je zato i kostao tak malo para
<Mmike> ja sam ga jos dobio uz neki popust, pa me 400 kuna izaslo
<ivoks> onda imas kindle touch?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nema vise non-touch kindleta
<ivoks> ovo gore sto si pejstao je paperwhite
<Mmike> hm, mozda ovi krivu sliku onda imaju
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Amazon_Kindle_Touch.jpg
<ivoks> ovo je touch
<ivoks> i paperwhite je sve na touch
<ivoks> ali se zove paperwhite jer ima bijeliju pozadinu
<ivoks> 'kindle touch' ima klasicnu sivo-zelenu pozadinu
<ivoks> ja imam paperwhite 2
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Webysther_201503211355180636_-_Kindle_Paperwhite_2%C2%B0_gera%C3%A7%C3%A3o_com_4GB.jpg
<Mmike> da, nije taj kaj si pejsto
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kindle_Voyage.jpg
<Mmike> izgleda k'o ovaj tvoj sto si sad zadnje pejstao
<ivoks> ovo je voyage
<Mmike> samo kaj nije paperwhite
<Mmike> i nema pozadinsko osvjetljenje
<ivoks> kak nije?
<Mmike> pa nije :)
<Mmike> cek da nadjem na wikipediji 
<ivoks> nema osvjetljenje
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> onda je to nesto prastaro
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#Kindle_7
<Mmike> nope, to je zadnja generacija kindla
<Mmike> samo sto - nije papewrhite
<Mmike> cek, imam ga tu
<Mmike> sad cu ti slikat
<ivoks> ah so
<ivoks> mislim da im to nije state of the art
<ivoks> zadnja generacija da, ali losiji cpu od prijasnjih modela
<ivoks> ovo je nesto za siromasno trziste
<ivoks> It is the first basic Kindle available in international markets such as India, Japan and China.
<Mmike> i ima jos jedan bed - hrapavu pozadinu iza
<ivoks> http://www.whichtogo.com/kindle-paperwhite-vs-regular-kindle-touch-screen-e-reader
<ivoks> pf, pa to je skroz neusporedivo
<ivoks> The Paperwhite’s 300 ppi screen also gives a sharper and more detail images than the basic Kindle’s 167 ppi screen.  
<Mmike> ivoks: https://www.instagram.com/p/BEJSttfLNj_
<ivoks> ma da, to je ovaj kindle 7
<ivoks> 167ppi
<Mmike> da, valjd
<ivoks> zakaj si to kupio?
<Mmike> zato kaj je bio jeftin i zato kaj mi je hitno trebalo
<Mmike> i mislio sam da je najslicniji cetvorci
<Mmike> i jbg
<ivoks> ali ima taj 'bijeli' background
<Mmike> mislis - zelenosivi?
<Mmike> to me opce ne smeta
<ivoks> ne, bijeli
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQXG7zpRkP8
<datase> YouTube: Amazon Kindle Paperwhite 3 vs Kindle Basic Touch - 0:08:38 - 22897 views - 126 likes / 18 dislikes
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> i bio je laksi
<ivoks> ajde da je laksi pol kile
<ivoks> al laksi je za onoliko koliko ti je nokat tezak :)
<Mmike> ha, gle
<Mmike> tezi je od kindla4
<Mmike> za malo, pa opet osjetim da je tezi
<ivoks> svejedno
<ivoks> bolje nego da citas na tabletu
<Mmike> oh, to svakako
<Mmike> nemam tablet
<Mmike> ne vidim kak bi mi to koristilo
<Mmike> ono, ne vidim primjenu za taj uredjaj
<ivoks> http://cartype.com/pics/7285/small/audi_a5_sportback_cut-away_draw_10.jpg
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/523828DimensionF36.jpg
<ivoks> medjuosovinski razmak im je identican
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> ovo je stari audi
<ivoks> http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/production/Models/NewModelsgallery/A5range/A5_SB/2436x1552_a5sportback_dimensions.jpg
<ivoks> ovo je novi
<ivoks> ma audi...
<ivoks> isporuka odmah - bijeli
<ivoks> ma jeb... vas bijeli auti
<Mmike> mongo, mongo, mongo, dobri moj mongo
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> dakle, a5
<ivoks> sa svim i svacim
<ivoks> ispadne 57.000 eura novi
<ivoks> poprilicno
<ivoks> operativni lizing na 5 godina, 35.000km godisnje
<ivoks> veli da mu vrijednost nakon 5 godina padne na 12.000 eura
<ivoks> i uz 23.000eura predujma, rata bude 530 eura
<ivoks> dakle... besmisleno
<ivoks> ako ga se uzme na 3 godine, rata je 560 eura
<ivoks> ista rata je i na 2 godine
<ivoks> treba uzeti neki rabljeni... novi auti su preskupi
<Mmike> ivoks: ++ on that
<Mmike> novi auto se isplati ak ti ga kupuje netko drugi
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> u neki juznoafricki restoran
<vileni> ha, izgleda da su mi dosle slusalice u postu
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, tablet ( bar do~7" ) mi je upotrebljivb koliko i mobitel, 10" i vise mi je urednoo mijenjao laptop ( rijetko radim nesto sto guta lokalne resurse )
<jelly> BotaniCar_: nego jel preživjela memorija noć
<obruT> ako sto mrzim to su braindamaged logovi... requesti se logiraju u jedan fajl, replyevi u drugi... poveznice preko nekog ID-a nema :P nego brate osloni se na vrijeme i/ili polozaj u fajlu u nadi da nema preklapanja i vise requesta u istom trenutku
<jelly> koji ssl stripping proxy da koristim, nervira me HEP-ova bagavi flash na ocitanja.hep.hr pa bi reverse engineerao sto isti radi
<vileni> nginx?
<jelly> mislio sam dal ima nesto specificno namijenjeno za analizu i munganje prometa tipa https://mitmproxy.org/
<jelly> zapravo za ovu specificnu svrhu chrometov F12 web developer radi cist ok (sto nisam ocekivao)
<jelly> sad samo trebam veci ili drugi monitor
<SilverSpace> zjev
 * obruT se pita hoce li admini popizdit ak instaliram jedan paket na jednu kantu :) brijem da nece ni primjetit
<BotaniCar_> jelly, ako sam tu, prezivjela je :) Vis, rekao sam da deploya jos jedan openstack, mozda mi je i to gotovo, sutra :) 
<BotaniCar_> https://mikegerwitz.com/2016/04/GNU-kWindows # lele
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-14
<BotaniCar> dze je hbogner ? Brijem da mu valja rodjkas cestitat' 
<dodobas> F3
<BotaniCar> Akaka kako je Kiš opr'o Vojkovića na threadu o Rimčevom oglasu, Vojkoviću se zadimilo iz ušiju i veli "dalju raspravu brišem" :) 
<vileni> sto su zakljucili na kraju
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak su ti gnuovci butthurt sa cinjenicom da svak normalan zove OS Linux
<ivoks> Mmike: da, a5 star 2-3 godine izadje 1500kn mjesecna rata na dvije godine, sa 100k kuna ucesca
<ivoks> Mmike: a5 star godinu dana izadje 2-3x vise
<jelly> sta koristit za storage backend na hostu sa desetak kvm VM-ova, ako pretpostavimo da je qcow2 dosta spor sa snepsotima i inim
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> u nedjelju za Osijek
<SilverSpace> ko je ono iz Osjeka tu ?
<SilverSpace> rut__: ?
<BotaniCar> vileni: Kiš je zakljucio da Rimac kao clan klije kojoj i Vojkovic pripada ne moze napraviti gresku/gaf/bruku, a Vojo mu je napisao da brise sve nakon tocke u kojoj mu se razgovor prestao svidjati :) Ja sam zakljucio da je mmiketu omiljeli kolumnista egoista i supak :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: :) Da 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nego sto nego supak 
<SilverSpace> i mene je blokiraqo na tviteru
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Malo razocaravajuce da tako visoko obrazovan i inteligentan covjek toliko cuva ego. Sad sam se sjetio kak je Prpic popizdio na mene kad sam mu rekao da je za neke stvari neuk i da plati da mu to napravi profesionalac :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Vojkovic?
<ivoks> taj lik mi je tak pao u ocima
<ivoks> sve je dobro dok se slazes s njim, ali kad se ne slazes, onda te, kao i svi drugi, etiketira
<ivoks> moje je komentare cak i brisao
<ivoks> sto mi je onak, poprilicno supacki
<jelly> Mmike: ti nisi nikad probao lvm2 2.02.133 i thin LV-ove za kvm?
<Mmike> jelly: nop
<Mmike> jelly: imam 2.02.98
<jelly> hm, nemaju backport za lvm kroz hwe?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> hwe je samo za kelrnele
<jelly> pih, to je nezgodno
<jelly> u novom kernelu postoje potrebni fichuri al treba i novi lvm
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> upgradeiraj :)
<jelly> a uredno backportaju cijeli xorg/drm/mesa stack 
<Mmike> uvijek, jelly, mosh pomoc i ti backportat :) 
<jelly> kolega pita sta koristiti kao backend za kvm
<Mmike> recimo, btrfs u 4.2 je fakat ok, al' ti trebaju novi btrfs-toolsi
<jelly> Mmike: mogu i sam backportat lvm2 userspace, to je skoro trivijalno
<Mmike> srecom, dodju uz lxc iz lxc ppa
<jelly> a btrfs mu necu preporucit, ovo je za neku ajmo rec produkciju
<jelly> dakle treba radit ok, a ne da svakih 3 mjeseca treba znjukat i iznova
<Mmike> jelly: btrfs je samo bio primjer kak imas novi kernel al' nemas nove userspace alate
<vileni> ipset pretvara sve iz subneta  u ipeve?
<jelly> interno?
<vileni> jelly: da
<rut__> reci silver ?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to! Razumijem da, ako se ne slazem s tobom, ne znas kaj drugo nego mi reci da sam srbopederski gustermason, ali cemu cenzura ?!
<ivoks> BotaniCar: a sve kaj sam rekao je da sam voljan novoj vlasti dati priliku da se dokaze ili pokopa
<ivoks> njegov odgovor je bio u stilu neces da su se oni vec dokazali
<ivoks> a cijela rasprava je bila zbog ministarstva obitelji, kojeg je on odmah popljuvao
<ivoks> a ja sam uletio i rekao da podosta zemalja to ima
<ivoks> neke, koje su nama uzor, imaju i ministarstvo za zene
<ivoks> kao npr. njemacka
<ivoks> juzna koreja
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> ono, zemlje imaju ministarstva razvoja obitelji i, maltene, reprodukcije
<ivoks> on se nesto busao da sta ce nam drzava sada govoriti i sta da radimo u krevetu
<ivoks> i onda je obrisao, nisam imao priliku odgovoriti :)
<ivoks> mislim da me cak i komunistom prozvao il tak nes :)
<ivoks> mislim da je i Mmike bio ukljucen u tu raspravu :D
<ivoks> il netko drugi meni poznati
 * Mmike ne sudjeluje u rasprama na FBu
<Mmike> :D
 * Mmike samo prica odredjenim ljudima kak su u kurcu kad briju da je komunizam super
<Mmike> pardon, kapitalizam
<Mmike> onda se oni ljute
<Mmike> i tak :D
<Mmike> jeo sam super stejk sinoc
<Mmike> ne turbo super, a'l fakat odlican
<Mmike> i za desert su me pitali dal zelim - sierve
<Mmike> pa sam htio
<Mmike> sireve, jel
<Mmike> odlican izbor
<Mmike> nisam nikad jeo sireve kao desert, puno bolje nego neka slatka pizdarija
<ivoks> 11:00 < Mmike> jelly: btrfs je samo bio primjer kak imas novi kernel al' nemas nove userspace alate
<ivoks> to je bug
<ivoks> ako je tako
<Mmike> ivoks: http://jebo.me/pas/72
<ivoks> slicno je i sa iproute2
<ivoks> vec sam rekao leanne za to
<ivoks> al treba bug prijaviti
<ivoks> ne znam kad
<ivoks> mozda kad odem na wc...
<ivoks> rajcica, sir, spek, vratina, kulen, prsut, 2 kuhana juaja, vrhnje, lj. feferon
<Mmike> wo
<Mmike> novi kindle
<ivoks> http://docs.openstack.org/developer/networking-sfc/usage.html
<ivoks> pa dakle...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj novi? kaj ti nisi kupio novi?
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> Mmike je kupio nes cudno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a novi je novi
<ivoks> izasao jucer
<ivoks> i duplo je skuplji od prijasnje verzije
<SilverSpace> eh zajeba :)
<ivoks> nije zajeb
<ivoks> mislim da Mmike nije ni ciljao na novi
<ivoks> ne postoji jedan kindle
<ivoks> postoji, uglavnom, dvije razlicite serije
<ivoks> to sam i ja tek jucer skuzio
<ivoks> jedna je s pristupacnom cijenom i ok mogucnostima
<ivoks> a druga je nabrijana i sa cijenom i sa mogucnostima
<ivoks> ovaj sto je jucer izasao je iz ove druge serije
 * Mmike foods
<SilverSpace> kaj to nije prije bilo kindle je kindle
<ivoks> je, prije
<ivoks> ali cini se da nije tako vec godinu-dvije
<SilverSpace> poceli i oni svastariti
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle
<ivoks> pa kad vidis 4. generaciju
<ivoks> imas kindle 4 i kindle touch
<ivoks> pa 5. ima kindle 5 i kindle paperwhite
<ivoks> pa 6. ima kindle paperwhite 2nd
<ivoks> pa 7. ima kindle 7 i papershite 3rd
<ivoks> a 8. je izasla jucer
<ivoks> Mmike je uzeo kindle 7 ako se ne varam
<SilverSpace> NEW - Kindle Oasis 
<SilverSpace> to je od jucer
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to je 8. generacija
<ivoks> $310
<ivoks> paper3 je $140, a kindle7 je $100
<SilverSpace> to samo za desnjake :)
<SilverSpace> svida mi se kaj ima ovakav rub
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> sigurno se moze okrenuti
<SilverSpace> da znam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti imas sad i starog?
<ivoks> Ante: Ericsson, Microsoft, and Cisco are looking for candidates like you.
<ivoks> no shit.
<ivoks> nemaju oni tih para...
<ivoks> https://www.linkedin.com/comm/jobs2/view/117606483?refId=27c38dc3-cc68-497a-b023-64a0add99eb2&trk=eml-jymbii-organic-job-card&midToken=AQER2iZZsYTijg&trkEmail=eml-jobs_jymbii_digest-null-56-null-null-4v0k4~imz5oh2b~s9
<ivoks> mogao bi im se javiti, samo da saznam koliku placu nude
<ivoks> This role could be based at any Ericsson location in the region. 
<dodobas> ivoks: to sam i ja dobio :)
<ivoks> ajde se javi
<ivoks> pitaj ih kolika je placa
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> nemam vremena 
<ivoks> fora je kak traze iskustvo rada na nekim cloud platformama
<ivoks> a ja jednu od tih i slozio :D
<ivoks>  Master or Bachelor's degree from technical university 
<ivoks> to nemam :D :D :D
<ivoks> How are you? My name is Conor and I am currently recruiting for the Google Engineering team. 
<ivoks> ajte vise nabijem vas
<ivoks> taj linkedin je postao novi fejsbuk
<ivoks> http://sprdex.net.hr/2016-04/mati-rimcu-zbog-sramotnog-oglasa-zabranjen-ulazak-u-hercegovinu-kao-da-nema-rodbine-pa-radnike-trazi-preko-natjecaja/
<ivoks> dobar
<BotaniCar> ivoks: Ante: those companies are scouting just about anyone and linkedin's scout<>worker pairing sucks :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ?
<BotaniCar> Pa kad pogledas pol' skauta ti pridje jer su dezinformirani da se bavis ovim-i-onim, a pola "$company is looking for X" poruka vdi na poslove koji nemaju veze s onim s cim se bavis ( bar je tak' na mom linkedin profilu )
<BotaniCar> A ono sto mi  NajIdeNaKurac je da te ja mogu endorsati za nesto o cem nemam pojma. Na toj tocci je linkedin za mene umro. 
<BotaniCar> Nego, Rimac, rastavilo ga: http://jebo.me/pas/02@raw
<BotaniCar> "EJ ČOVJEČE ZADNJIH TRI DOMARA MU JE ZAVRŠILO U PROIZVADNJI JER SU TAKO MOTVAIRANI NIJE ĆUDO DA STALNO TREBA NOVE!!! ZAŠTO BI STAVIUJO OGLAS ZA RADNIKE U PROIZVODNJI KAD MOGU ZAPOSLITI DOMARA ZA TRI PUTA MANJU PLAČU I ŠIBNUTI GA DA LEMI KRASTAVCE NA OVJES?" Placem
<rut> sto se sprdas sa hercegovcem ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne, izgubio sam ga, zati sam i kupovao
<Mmike> btw, rimac se vozio samnom u avijonu kad sam isao sim
<Mmike> dakako, on je bio iza zavjese
<Mmike> tj, ispred
<Mmike> linkedin je uvijek bio smijesan
<Mmike> to je za managere i te
<jelly> lol, vrit-manager sam napisao nekome
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ovaj iz googla...
<ivoks> BotaniCar: taj me kontaktirao preko linkedina, emaila, facebooka
<ivoks> BotaniCar: cak mi je i napisao da mi je slao mail, ali mu nisam odgovorio, pa da mu se javim prek linkedina
<ivoks> znao je vise mojih mailova...
<ivoks> Mmike: rimac je cesto po avionia :) ovih 8-12 tjedana kako sam isao u njemacku, vidio sam ga bar 2-3 puta
<ivoks> lik se vozi u ekonomskom razredu, jednom je bio u zadnjem redu
<ivoks> a politicki sljam u biznis klasi
<Mmike> lik se ovaj put vozio u biznis klasi
<ivoks> od tih politicara u ekonomskoj sam vidio samo onu
<ivoks> kak se zove
<ivoks> hcspovka
<ivoks> ili kaj vec
<Mmike> jelly: :) a 'SLECT * FROM a JOINT b? :D '
<ivoks> ruza tomasic
<Mmike> policajka?
<Mmike> policajka :D
<ivoks> jednom je cibona bila sa mnom
<ivoks> i bas sjedio kraj nekoga
<ivoks> a ja ih ne znam
<ivoks> znam samo da ne stane u svoje sjedalo, mamu mu
<Mmike> he, ja sam sad kad sam isao sjedio pored Marica iz Srca :D
<ivoks> al od svega mi je najveca fora bila
<ivoks> kad sam sjeo kraj jedne cure, a kad ono... imamo zajednicke frendove
<ivoks> radi za firmu iz londona
<ivoks> ljetuje na murteru
<ivoks> i radi za cisco
<ivoks> pa reko, di te nadjem :)
<ivoks> steta kaj je zauzeta :/
<Mmike> ivoks: 
<Mmike> cinder kad namounta volume
<Mmike> to je virtio, right? iscisi je ispod toga?
<ivoks> da?
<Mmike> jel' moze bit nesto drugo?
<ivoks> naravno
<Mmike> npr?
<ivoks> rbd
<Mmike> al' iscisi je default?
<ivoks> nema defaulta... imas cinder volume koji je volume servic
<ivoks> taj servis koristi neki plugin
<rut> Mmike jesi ti na amisu ?
<ivoks> ako nemas nista pametno, onda koristi lvm plugin
<Mmike> ivoks: da, ne pricam o cinder backendu
<ivoks> a ako koristi lvm plugin, to mora nekako exportati
<Mmike> rut: doma, jesam
<ivoks> pa exporta kroz iscsi
<Mmike> aha, kuzim
<ivoks> NetApp, HDS i slicni isto koriste iscsi
<Mmike> ivoks: thnx
<ivoks> ceph ti da RBD
<ivoks> i da, onda libvirt to namounta
<rut> Mmike bili mogo kako napravit traceroute sad od kuce do jedne lokacije . dam ti IP 
<Mmike> rut: mogo
<Mmike> zivio ssh
<ivoks> (a je li virtio/scsi/ide, ovisi o tome kako ga prijavis)
<ivoks> brijem da se to moze konfigurirati
<ivoks> znam svakako da se ephemeral storage moze konfigurirati
<rut> Mmike eto ti na pvt ip
<ivoks> nova boot  -block type=cinder,id=XXXXXXX,bus=ide,bootindex=2,dest=volume
<ivoks> bla
<SilverSpace> pih
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1548450
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/orepic-ukida-20-policijskih-uprava-spojit-ce-se-u-cetiri-megauprave-i-grad-zagreb/887146.aspx
<ivoks> kasnije samo prekrojiti zupanije po istom modelu
<Mmike> rut sorry
<Mmike> sacu ti dadnem
<Mmike> rut u prvmsgu
<CrazyLemon> rut je quitnuo prije pola sata :D
<jelly> kak nagovorit accountsservice da nagovori lightdm da prikazuje korisnika sa uid 800 na login ekranu?
<jelly> (/etc/lightdm/users.conf minimal-uid ne pomaze)
<jelly> i necu mijenjat uid, imamo svuda isti :-)
<Mmike> woo, landscape autopilot, instalira openstack kroz webbrouwser, ne vidis nit juju nit nista - botanicar, to je tocno za tebe, samo klikces! :D
<jelly> debian ujebo security update za sambu i natrpao vrlo cudne dependcyje, upravo izdali novi
<obruT> i tak, dobim spam od Red Hat-a za neki webinar, reko ajd, zanimljiva tema, odem na sajt, a sajt kaze - nema flasha, do-vi-dje-nja
<obruT> sto nije flash umro ? :P
<Mmike> obruT: zakaj ti koristis tak arhaicne stvari stalno? ;)
<jelly> namjerno to radi
<Mmike> da moze pizdit, znam :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<jelly> tak i ja namjerno koristim aplikacije koje trebaju java aplete ili jnlp ili flash
<obruT> Mmike: pa ne koristim, zato i ne mogu pogledat taj webinar :P
<jelly> obruT: fino si instaliraj google chrome i gledaj ak te tak muci
<SilverSpace> ke
<vileni> dosle slusalice iz belgije
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj
<SilverSpace> meni ne
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-15
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/XFQmesv
<BotaniCar> n, ne imgur u 9h , ode mi dan :) 
<dodobas> F4
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/Dul460f.gif # kad ti zena veli da usisas kucu :)
<Mmike> znc bi bas mogao kuzit u kojoj sam zoni vremenskoj i prilagoditi se
<BotaniCar> Sve na UTC i bok bok 
<BotaniCar> curl localhost:17200/platform/restart
<BotaniCar> pardon
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/T-4YV6fmH1k # japanski cigani ! :) 
<datase> YouTube: ピラミッドス(PYRAMIDOS) - BRALA MOMA KAPINI - 0:04:57 - 162557 views - 879 likes / 12 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan djecaci
<Mmike> mladac
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi jos u gradu zajebanog prometa?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> veceras idem u normalnizaciju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> prvi i drugi trening odradeni
<SilverSpace> rosberg prvi kimi drugi trening najbrzi
<SilverSpace> vileni: ?
<SilverSpace> vise nema 32bitnog chromea
<SilverSpace> sve nove verzije dolaze za 64bitni os
<BotaniCar> :) Super
<BotaniCar> Ionak u zadnje vrijeme moze pojest vise memorije nego ja keksa, trazim drugi browser
<dodobas> BotaniCar: midori ? 
<ivoks> Posljednja rata na naplatu dolazi 2039. godine.
<ivoks> za HAC
<ivoks> i to ako ne uzmu nove kredite
<ivoks> a hoce
<ivoks> sad uzimamo kredite za kredite
<BotaniCar> "sad" mozemo shvatiti kao "zadnjih ~8 godina"
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nemam jos formirano misljenje, spreman sam isprobati, hvala
<BotaniCar> http://www.ece.ubc.ca/~sasha/papers/eurosys16-final29.pdf?utm_content=bufferb7883 # The Linux Scheduler: a Decade of Wasted Cores
<Mmike> sutra bu valjda lijepo vrijeme
<Mmike> da se rostiljcic spece
<BotaniCar> Kaj zoves na rostilj ? OK, kaj treba prinjet, kam,kad ? :D
<SilverSpace> ee gdje 
<SilverSpace> bas bi mogli jednom onak se skupiti :)
<BotaniCar> Ja mogu ponuditi dvoriste, ali nemam rostilj. Ni za normalnu 4clanu obitelj, kamoli za nas ovakve :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nix problem 1m kvadratni bu dost 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislim rostilja
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: 1m povrsine za pecenje mi treba samo da mmiketa ucinim sretnim :) 
 * BotaniCar redovno pojede vise od mmiketa ali voli kenjat' 
<SilverSpace> pa bu malo pricekal :)
<BotaniCar> Ili neka on pece :) Tko je kod vatre ni nigdar gladan :)
<SilverSpace> ee
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se jednog rostilja di je mmike bas onak junacki spasio stvar :) 2 ujutro, frendova kuca, tulum, svi bi jeli - nitko ne bi pekao. Dolati mmike s icom, zub ga boli u bozju mater i nama pece meso, a on ne jede :* :* <3
<SilverSpace> joj :)
<Mmike> joj
<Mmike> to je onda kad je bio onaj darkman tamo
<Mmike> koji je srao satima kak ne valja pec rostilj na ugljenu
<Mmike> pa mu je ico na kraju reko - gle, ne seri, probat ces kad bude gotovo pa reci
<Mmike> a veli lik
<Mmike> 'ja ne jedem meso'
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj nemas rostilj!?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam dovoljno kvadrata u dvoristu da jedan dediciram za rostilj koji se efektivno koristi 50h godisnje. Elektricni je krepal i sad nema za kupit' onakvog kakav bi ja :)
<BotaniCar> Dadada Darkman :) wesmashian i njegova ekipa cudnih likova :) 
<ivoks> Czechia! \o/
<jelly> czech, mate
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/assad-pozvao-inu-da-se-vrati-na-naftna-polja-1076392
<ivoks> dragi assade,
<ivoks> jel mozemo poslati hrvatsku kompaniju, umjesto madjarske ine?
<ivoks> a pazi ove bisere
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/original/Apr2016/61217031-su24-cook-brod-prelet.jpg
<jelly> jel ima ko kaki akaunt na posluhu?  Htii bi provjeriti radi li SMTP AUTH sa SSL na portu 465
<Mmike> posluh? :)
 * Mmike kupio sireva smrdljivih :)
<jelly> posluh.hr, web hosting provajder
<jelly> oće sad biti Čehinje iz Čekije?
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> jebeni vjetar zdinar
<SilverSpace> e
<SilverSpace> prije jedno tjedan dana trazim sata kablove i nema ni jednog i sad nadem 7 komada
<Mmike> odo doma
<Mmike> ajte
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<vileni> SilverSpace: da, dosle, pise iz belgije, uredno sve
<vileni> probao sam ih malo navecer, i jedina zamjerka je bila da ih nisam uspio stisati dovoljno
<vileni> moram vidjeti sta je s tim
<vileni> a bio sam cijeli dan sistematski, prijavit vjencanje, put do ri, dvije setnje po uckoj, i sad van na klopu pa ne se ne stignem poigrati s tim :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-16
<SilverSpace> jutro
<tonil> ivoks, ping a5 sedan me zanima di si naša sa tom misečnom ratom pošto rata za moga trenutno iznosi 2800 kn-a 
<tonil> doduse linkao si sportback
<tonil> i da ne isplati se uzimati novoga, u kovacica a6 50k eura osnovni model
<tonil> a tomica kad sam gledao u 12 misecu prosle godine nudio mi 318i za full opremom 170hp za 32k eura
<tonil> odustao i od njega
<tonil> misecna rata u tomica za taj model bi bila 420 eura
<tonil> što se tiče rimca to body kit auto isti vrag ko i sto je veynor body kit od infinitija, njega nitko ne svaća ozbiljno, stranci samo nadgledaju situaciju i smjeskaju se a pitanje je vrimena kada ce dorh skupiti dovoljno dokumentacije da se pokrene postupak
<tonil> "Čim država uvede proizvodnju novca u privatnim bankama, i smije ga samo posudjivati, ona polako propada u sve veći dug dok ne bude posve preuzeta sva njena imovina. Propadaju i gradjani i tvrtke u neotplative kredite. Lukav sustav, a jednostavan. Usprkos tome, malo tko to razumije. Najkraće: novac stvara privatna banka kad dižeš kredit, samo upiše cifru na tvoj račun u bazu podataka. Pošto je stvoren novac samo glavnica, matema
<tonil> tički je nemoguće vratiti kredite. Polako staješ bez sve imovine. Sustav za preuzimanje država. "
<obruT> ako nemas gotovinu za auto, auto ti ne treba
<tonil> obruT, isplaceno je vec 70% učešća, zato i je rata ovako niska, osim toga kad isteče tvornička garancija uzima se drugo, dosta je bilo sranja sa voznjom polovnih fiesta i clia koji traju 3-4 godine
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0lhr2XTJOw
<datase> YouTube: Rammstein Sonne (cover) - Children Medieval Band - 0:04:21 - 92501 views - 1004 likes / 32 dislikes
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5xSxGhlHfc
<datase> YouTube: Los Colorados - Du Hast (Official Rammstein Cover) - 0:04:10 - 3427935 views - 29301 likes / 1988 dislikes
<tonil> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2016/04/14/11-ceos-bust-through-30m--year-barrier/82956426/
<jelly> http://www.seek.com.au/job/30771191
<DomaMuffin> heh
<jelly> huh, zaljev pirata radi samo preko tor-a trenutno
<tonil> jelly, vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-17
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> F1
<SilverSpace> dosadna utrka
<obruT> vjerojatno se samo voze u krug :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: u rikverc
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<Mmike> Trebal', netko memorije? Imam 1x1GB DDR2, 5x4GB SO-DDR3, 1x1GB SO-DDR2
<tonil> ddr3 koji model koje frekvencija dvi pločice od 4 gb koja cijena
<tonil> treba mi za 870-c45 ploču iz 2011
<Mmike> tonil, samsunzi, i 2 kingstona
<Mmike> pojma nemam frekvu
<Mmike> PC3-10600S pisee, -0-10-F2
<Mmike> M471B5273CH0 - to je samsungov model
<Mmike> a kingston je neki X9JXD-49HC73-TV9DL
<Mmike> a cijena, nemam pojma
<Mmike> 150 kuna za obje? :)
<tonil> guglan specs da vidim hoce li moc na tu plocu bez problema
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> ja imam SO-DIMM memoriju
<Mmike> za laptope
<Mmike> tonil, ^^
<tonil> ugh
<tonil> odoh skuhat kafu
<tonil> jbemu zivot predobro je zvucalo da bi bilo istinito
<tonil> Mmike, imas sto ddr3 memorije za 5 godina staru kantu?
<Mmike> bilo koja dd3 memorija ce ti ici unutra
<Mmike> nemam nista viska, imam samo 4x8 u desktopu
<tonil> neće raditi svaka, zbog frekvencija i različitih proizvođača rade quirky things na desktopu 
<tonil> i onda moraš vrtiti hirens da vidiš što ne štima
<Mmike> tonil, ja nisam nikad imao bedova takvih
<Mmike> nekad memorija jednostavno - ne radi
<DomaMuffin> nekad memorija kompleksno ne radi
<vileni> Mmike: meni mozda jedna od 4 sodimm treba
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, lol
<Mmike> vileni, ok, 4gb?
<Mmike> vileni, imam ti i 2TB sata disk
<tonil> Mmike, imas koji ssd od 250 da se zelis rijesiti? /me doesn't have any ssd disk
<Mmike> tonil, ne bas :)
<vileni> Mmike: moze oboje :)
<obruT> kodi mi se danas poceo rusit cim pokusam pustit neku muziku... wtf.
<tonil> a kad je kodi valjao :p
<obruT> ne znam jel ga koji update sjebo ili sta vec
<obruT> tonil: reci mi nesto sto je bolje od kodija sa svim featureima koje ima kodi i odma prelazim
<obruT> sto se mene tice: 1) mora radit na (bilo kojem) linuxu,   2) biti dovoljno brz da radi na nezahtjevnom hardveru (npr. atom 330), 3) moci pustati filmove, streamove, glazbu, u gomili formata te imati scrapere za sav taj sadrzaj, 4) imati gomilu pluginova za sve i stvasta, 5) imati jednostavan api da sam mogu napisati plugin za bilo sto, 6) imati interface da ga mogu vrtit na telki i upravljat s daljinskim, 7) imat tvheadend klije
<tonil> obruT, znam znam samo da se sjetim, lik je imao ogromne probleme sa kodijem i presao na to, cak radi i kao samsung smart tv app, laksi bezbolniji,nema bugova, lurkam forum nemogu naci post a znam da sam negdje bookmarkao stvar,jer me je zaintrigirala 
<obruT> mozda onaj popcorn
<tonil> nope nije to smece
<obruT> meni je kodi radio poprilicno dobro zadnjih godina... do danas
<obruT> naso sam sto ga zajebava, nabijem ga na kiturinu
<obruT> koja glupost
<tonil> obruT, zanemari moje graktanje, ovo je namijenjeno tv-ima http://siptv.eu/news/
<tonil> pff gledam nesto na njuskalu
<tonil> led u kovacica jedan far 2k eura
<tonil> na njuskalu oba ista fara 400 eura
<tonil> :|
<tonil> ovo smeće je na svakom bmwu svake seljačine u mom kraju, kako uopće dovraga prolaze jbeni tehnički http://www.njuskalo.hr/farovi-svjetla/bmw-angel-eyes-oglas-15639193
<tonil> a ciknem led na svojoj trici i moram iskesirat kod kovacica 2k eura
<jelly> polako ostajemo bez antibiotika http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3544397/New-strain-super-gonorrhoea-spreading-UK-medics-warn-untreatable.html
<Mmike> obruT, kaj ga zajebava(lo)?
<obruT> faking vizualizacijski plugin :P jucer bila nesto ekipa kod mene pa je frend reko da se jednom (pijan naravno) ispovraco dok je gledao tak neku vizualizaciju pa smo isprobali tih 3-4 komada i svi su radili ok, a onda drugi dan, kad pokrenuh muziku, crash, bez ikakvog objasnjenja, loga, niceg... dok nisam kodi pokrenuo iz terminala i nakon crasha dobio poruku da ne moze naci neki simbol i iz naziva skuzio da se radi o vizualizaci
<tonil> hey momci, ima netko default theme od hexchata,zasro sve
<CrazyLemon> rm .config/hexchat/colors.conf
<tonil> http://45.media.tumblr.com/75e857950202719e56ab6ae2b3f2f4ad/tumblr_o589l9jWN81s2md07o1_400.gif
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAwFVDdfs04
<datase> YouTube: Super-thin digital display turns your skin into a screen - 0:00:31 - 34210 views - 208 likes / 9 dislikes
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/savitljivi-organski-ekrani-poput-elektronicke-koze/152247.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-10
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> ivoks: lepo ti je auto! :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pravo direktorsko! 
<ivoks> ae
<Mmike> Jel' ti fali Mondeo? :D
<ivoks> imaju iste performanse
<ivoks> zadnjih mjesec dana sam vozio nekog otuznog focusa
<ivoks> modea je kupio lik za zenu, jer on ima bmw 3
<ivoks> na kraju bmw vise nitko ne vozi :)
<ivoks> taj mondeo je zvjerka...
<ivoks> vukao te na divlju voznju; dok audi... meh... ne vuce na divljinu :)
<ivoks> jos audija nisam vozio tako brzo kako sam monda vozio
<ivoks> cak mi je trebalo sat vremena dulje do murtera :D
<ivoks> ali ispravit cemo to veceras... na 950km sam, pa kad dodjem do autoputa, trebat ce ga malo razvuc, 'provjetrit' :)
<ivoks> zavoje di je mondeo mogao 80 ovaj drzi na 90-100
<Mmike> :) :)
<ivoks> focus te iste prolazi sa 50
<Mmike> reklo bi se da uzivas u novoj igracki :)
<Mmike> ++ :D
<Mmike> ma focus, ako nije rs, ne valja
<Mmike> idem jest!
<ivoks> pa mondeao je imao podvozje od st220
<ivoks> samo je motor imao dizel
<ivoks> doduse, najjaci dizel koji je ikada izasao iz forda :)
<ivoks> ni danas takve vise ne rade
<ivoks> boli me kad znam da novi vlasnik mondea nece paziti kao ja, znam da nece nista uloziti u njega
<ivoks> i kaj sad...
<ivoks> moram po cement s novim autom :)
<Hrki> jutro
<Mmike> po cement
<Mmike> s novim autom
<vileni_> najjaci dizel? sta je imao preko 180ks?
<obrut> s koliko propicis po onoj zavojitoj cesti na autoputu Lj-Zg, odmah nakon Ljubljane... tam gdje se autoput racva na dvije odvojene ceste ? (pretpostavljam da si vozio tuda cesce) ?
<obrut> ivoks: ^^^
<ivoks> vileni_: imao je 155, ali je izasao 2004. i imao je 2,2 litre
<ivoks> obrut: pa vozim normalno, 130
<ivoks> obrut: samo zbog toga sto mi se ne razgovara sa slovenskom policijom
<vileni_> ivoks: pa kako je onda najjaci ikad? :)
<ivoks> vileni_: pa onda je bio
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Duratec_engine#Duratec_20
<ivoks> ovo su mazdini dizeli
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> ignore
<ivoks> mazdini benzinci
<vileni_> pa nije upitno da je tad bio najjaci fordov dizel, nego si poslije odmah rekao da ih ni danas takve vise ne rade :)
<ivoks> pa jel rade? :)
<ivoks> u konzumu na murteru - pustos
<ivoks> tri litre mlijeka ostalo u ducanu
<vileni_> ne, rade 2.0tdci koji je jaci, a imaju i 1.6 koji je jaci :)
<ivoks> dakle, ne rade 2.2 :)
<ivoks> a 1.6 sa 150+ konja... mozes misliti na sta to lici
<ivoks> to se vrti na 3000?
<ivoks> ima ford i jednolitreni motor
<ivoks> zanima me kolika ce biti 'revidirana' potrosnja
<ivoks> 125 konja iz jedne litre
<ivoks> ima i verzija od 140 konja
<ivoks> 8,5 litara na 100km?
<ivoks> ludost
<vileni_> kako mislis vrti se na 3000?
<vileni_> vrti se od 850-900 do 4xxx valjda
<vileni_> kao svaki normalni dizel
<ivoks> pa ne bas
<ivoks> 2.2 u mondeu je isao do 2500. nije bilo potrebe preko toga. 6. brzina, 2500 okretaja je bilo 160km/h
<vileni_> nije isao do toga nego si ga valjda ti vozio do toga
<ivoks> vozio sam ja i preko, ali nije bilo potrebe
<ivoks> dok na 1 litrenom dizelu ima potrebe ici do 4000
<vileni_> pa javi fordu onda da stavi blokadu na 2500
<ivoks> poanta je da jednolitreni motor nema dovoljno momenta za pokrenuti auto bez tereta, a da pri tom ne moras ga dici na cca 2000 okretaja
<ivoks> sto je skoro duplo vise nego 2 litreni motor
<vileni_> da, ako pretpostavis da je ista turbina na oba
<vileni_> sto je nemoguce
<ivoks> na dvolitrasu ti turbina ni ne treba za krenuti
<ivoks> ne treba ti ni gas :)
<vileni_> pa s obzirom da bi imao rupe u usisnoj i ispusnoj grani vjerujem da bi se auto bunio da probas krenuti bez turbine
<ivoks> vidjet cemo koliko ce deklarirati potrosnju po novom pravilniku
<ivoks> na 2.2 se turbina palila na 1900 okretaja
<ivoks> a auto je uzbrdo isao na 1100
<vileni_> turbina se ne moze upaliti ili gasiti
<vileni_> 1.6 ima 270nm na 1750-2000rpm
<vileni_> to je sasvim dovoljno za normalnu voznju
<Hrki> e kad smo kod tih Nm iliti okretnog momenta
<Hrki> jel ima neka knjizica di pise kolko treba Nm da bi recimo vozil 200km teret tezak 20T
<Hrki> karikiram
<vileni_> ako imas dovoljno "poluge" svejedno ti je
<vileni_> udaljenost nema veze, ako imas uzbrdice ima veze
<vileni_> naravno, 20T bi trebao kamion neki, oni imaju tipa 2000-3500nm, i mozda bitnije, 10-18 brzina
<Hrki> vileni_: mislim na 200km/h :)
<Mmike> git i launchpad
<Mmike> uzas
<vileni_> ako netko trazi ozbiljan bajk, frend prodaje http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/en/article/934636-nukeproof-mega-am-275-size-xl
<Mmike> vileni_, para?
<vileni_> pa pise
<vileni_> 1900eur
<vileni_> iako ti mozda sredim manji popust
<vileni_> :D
<vileni_> ako uzmes i skuter, dobis i na njega popust
<vileni_> mozes i pjesice po bicikl, nije ti daleko
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> previse mi to
<Mmike> da je 1000 onda jos ajde, ovak... :D
<vileni_> da, bas ces dual suspension naci ispod 4k a da nije za otpad :)
<vileni_> prije ovog je prodavao fuel ex 9 za 7kkn
<vileni_> to sam trebao uzeti
<Mmike> ima dual suspension
<Mmike> to mu spusta cjienu
<Mmike> s tim se ne mozes normalno voziti :)
<vileni_> to je takav bullshit da ne mogu opisati
<vileni_> to pricaju ljudi koji nikad nisu probali posten bicikl
<Mmike> tebi fali sna :)
<Mmike> ne kuzis kad se netko zajebava, cak i ako smajlic stavi :)
<Mmike> uz to sto je glupo imati dvije suspenzije za voznju iskljucivo po gradu
<Mmike> tj, glujpo je baciti 1500 eura na takav bicikl a onda se voziti sa tvrdim suspenzijama
<vileni_> 3keur
<vileni_> i ovaj bickl je bio 3-5 puta tjedno na sljemenu
<Mmike> 1900eur pise
<Mmike> a i 1500eur je previse
<Mmike> super za bicikl 
<Mmike> al' je glupo kupit takav bajk ak se vozis po betonu svaki dan sat vremena
<Mmike> 10km na jednu, 10km na drugu stranu
<Mmike> ja si gledam da si proper citybike kupim, al' mislim da necu, ova kona-vulgaris je vise nego dovoljna za moje potrebe
<vileni_> kao sto rekoh, 3keur je kostao bicikl
<vileni_> i bio je na sljemenu puno puta
<Mmike> ne razumijem
<Mmike> kakve veze ima koliko je kostao
<Mmike> ima veze koliko sad kosta
<Mmike> ne?
<vileni_> zato jer kazes da je glupo dati 1500eur za bicikl za voznju po gradu, ovaj bicikl je odradio svojih 3keur i to posteno
<vileni_> i sad se prodaje za razumnu cijenu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i glupo je dati 1500 eura za taj bicikl
<Mmike> ako ces se samo voziti po gradu
<Mmike> to je bicikl za spustanje niz brda
<Mmike> i to po kamenju :)
<vileni_> pa ne kuzim, tko je rekao dati te pare za taj bicikl? :)
<vileni_> da ga pitamo jel se mislio voziti po gradu
<Mmike> pa ja sam rekao da je u kurcu suspenzija za normalu voznju, pa si ti rekao da je to glupost samotakva :)
<vileni_> to je glupost kako god rekao to, jer je suspenzija prejebena
<vileni_> druga stvar sto kosta puno
<vileni_> trek je imao jeftinije amortizere pa je bio prejeben za voziti i po gradu 
<Mmike> ja to velim
<Mmike> super kaj je prejebena
<Mmike> u kurcu je za normalnnu voznju
<Mmike> ne treba ti
<vileni_> nije
<Mmike> je, vileni :)
<vileni_> odi probaj bicikl pa javi
<Mmike> jesam, vise puta :)
<Mmike> jer nisam htio slusat ljude koji su mi govorili 'ne kupuj suspenziju ako ti ne treba'
<Mmike> da, moze se ocvrsnut
<Mmike> i onda k'o da ju nemas
<Mmike> al' cemu bacat paru na to ak nesh koristit?
<Mmike> normalna voznja = do ducana i nazad, pa mozda nekad na jarun
<Mmike> a ne: "spustat se niz sljeme kroz sumu" :D
<vileni_> kakvo ocvrscavanje
<vileni_> radi suspenzija kako god
<vileni_> nema to lockout
<vileni_> a nemozes ju ocvrsnut toliko da ne radi
<Mmike> jos gore onda
<Mmike> prednja suspenzija kad je pre mekana se osjeti sam tak u voznji, a kamoli kad imas i zadnju
<vileni_> haha
<vileni_> hahaha
<vileni_> dobro
<Mmike> srecom moja kona ima sugavu federastu suspenziju napred pa mi ne ubija voznju toliko :)
<vileni_> jedini argument koji ti priznam je da je preskupo
<vileni_> ostalo je komedija
<Mmike> al' kad sam imao onu konu blast drzao sam suspenziju full cvrstu po gradu jer kad je mekana skroz puno se brze umoris
<Mmike> a nije, nisi ocito nikad napravio vise od 2-3 kilometra po ravnom s takvim biciklmo
<Mmike> do ducana i nazad fakat nesh skuzit razliku, jos ce ti bit super jer ti je 'mekano'
<vileni_> nisam vozio bicikl od 25kkn vise od par km?
<vileni_> hmmm
<vileni_> mozda sam sanjao onda
<Mmike> a da jesi nebi laprdao sad :)
<Mmike> http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions/17050/what-are-the-disadvantages-of-more-suspension-travel
<Mmike> eto, to je bajk za mene: http://www.njuskalo.hr/mtb-bicikli/kona-blast-oglas-21255384
<Mmike> ovaj je 22", idem veceras pogledatai, pa ak je ok, to je to
<Mmike> i TO je pretjeranonepotrebno za grad, al' nije skupo a fakat je kvalitetan bajk
<vileni_> pa ne kuzim sto kupujes bicikl sa prednjom suspenzijom ako je to sranje
<Mmike> pa, zato kaj nije tak veliko sranje, i zato kaj ne kosta puno. A i moze se stisnit. A i ok je imat prednju suspenziju za manje rinzole it tak. 
<Mmike> my point is da ti straznja suspenzija u gradu po ravnom samo smeta
<vileni_> smeta kako?
<Mmike> vileni_, http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions/17050/what-are-the-disadvantages-of-more-suspension-travel
<vileni_> daj, nisam idiot
<vileni_> reci mi kako smeta
<vileni_> znam sto su prednosi i mane, i ne zanima sto su pisali ljudi drugim ljudima da im objasne osnove fizike
<vileni_> i to ljudima koji i da voze i jedno i drugo nebi znali o cemu se radi
<Mmike> pa velim ti kako smeta
<vileni_> pejstanjem nebitnog clanka?
<vileni_> necijeg tudjeg misljenja
<Mmike> pa lik je tamo fino opisao koje su mane i zakaj su mane
<vileni_> imas tezi bickl pa te jebe gravitacija ? zao mi je, niste sljedeci newton
<vileni_> imas gubitke zbog suspenzije? bravo, energija se trosi
<Mmike> ne, nego dio energije koju bi mogao trositi na pedaliranje trosis na micanje suspenzije
<vileni_> ali sto *smeta*
<Mmike> pa se vise umaras za isti put
<vileni_> i to smeta?
<vileni_> bas ono jebeno smeta da moras odustati od zivota
<Mmike> pa ne smeta ak ides na bajku u ducan i nazad
<vileni_> ma bas ducan
<Mmike> al' ak radis 100km dnevno, smeta fest
<vileni_> kao da pricamo o cabrioletu i frizerkama
<Mmike> my point je, opet, da je glupo potrositi hrpu para na bicikl sa zadnjom suspenzijom koji ces samo voziti po gradu
<vileni_> sto je tvrdio nitko, nikad?
<Mmike> em je skupo za popizdit, em ti samo odmaze u normalnoj voznji
<vileni_> ili je bitno samo to da ti neces kupiti bickl? :)
<Mmike> ja sam tvrdio, jebote :) s kim pricas ti?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel' ja ignoriram nekog tu?
<Mmike> wooooooooooooo
<vileni_> znaci, ja kazem da bi kupio bicikl sa suspenzijom
<Mmike> ignore lista je znatna :DDDDDDDDDDD
<vileni_> a ti tvrdis da je to smece
<vileni_> a) zato jer ti nikad nebi kupio to jer smeta u voznji
<Mmike> vileni_, tako je, ako se vozis iskljucivo po gradu, to je nepotrebno. 
<vileni_> b) zato jer ja nikad nebi offroad vozio?
<vileni_> znaci, o tebi pricamo
<vileni_> i samo je bitno da ti ne kupis bicikl
<Mmike> o bilo kome tko se vozi iskljucivo po gradu
<vileni_> sa suspenzijom
<vileni_> ok, ajmo sad finalno pitanje
<Mmike> vileni_, zakaj si ti nadrkan, daj ti meni reci? :D
<vileni_> tko osim tebe se vozi samo po gradu? :)
<Mmike> vileni_, kajjaznam, hrpa njih :D
<vileni_> cak i ja imam poneki offroad
<vileni_> ne sljeme
<Mmike> zadnja suspenzija = downhill
<Mmike> za pedaliranje po ravnom = pointless
<vileni_> ali ono, zeleno je, smedje je, tu i tamo mokro
<vileni_> kako je pointless da ti suspenzija ublazava neravni teren
<vileni_> kako
<Mmike> ako 70% vremena na biciklu se spustas nizbrdo po bitajboga kakvom terenu onda je zadnja supsenzija kul
<vileni_> cemu uopce onda ikad,igdje, ikakva suspenzija
<Mmike> ovisno o terenu, mozda i 'must'
<Mmike> ako se jedva 5% vremena spustas, zadnja suspenzija ti je nepotrebna
<Mmike> stovise, ako puno km radis, smetat ce ti
<sillyslux> meni je moj hardtail je bio zakon!
<vileni_> ma i meni je moj hardtail zakon
<sillyslux> dok  mi ga nisu ukrali
<vileni_> ali jos bolji mi je trek bio
<Mmike> sillyslux, i tvojoj zeni, siguran sam :D :D
<sillyslux> eh to sigurno ne
<sillyslux> nakon voznje nista se nemrda :(
<sillyslux> odnosno.. nista se mrdalo nije
<sillyslux> tada.. hocu bike!
<Mmike> bottom line = fullsuspension bicikl za voznju po ravnom di moras puno pedalirati je glupa opcija jer hrpu energije 'bacas' na suspenziju, umjesto da ju prenosis skroz na kotace
<sillyslux> a jos vise hocu prije da se izradu biciklisticke staze!! alo? HR?
<Mmike> ako ti je napala spustanje niz brdo a to radis, jebiga, jednom mjesecno, jer ne stignes, onda kul
<Mmike> milsim, kul i po ravnm, ako te to veseli :)
<sillyslux> ima neke suspenzije koje se moze blokirati, cak i s daljinskom :)
<Mmike> vileni_, suspenziju na bajkui imas da ne padnes s njega kad se vozis milijardu na sat nizbrdo
<Mmike> ili kad si pijan pa naletis na rinzol jer se udar ne prenosi skroz na ruke (ili u ekstremu letis preko prednjeg kotaca) nego suspenzija odradi svoje
<Mmike> i sad, ako pol vremena ides dolje po grbavom terenu naravno dash imat suspenziju
<sillyslux> keyword: "remote lockout"
<vileni_> da, jer suspenzija radi samo nizbrdo
<vileni_> lol
<sillyslux> uzbro je blokiras
<vileni_> i opet pricas kao da sam idiot
<sillyslux> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/remote-lockout
<vileni_> i opet pricas kao da je tvoje misljenje jedino ispravno
<vileni_> kuda ja vozim da bi dosao do posla profitirao bih od straznjeg amortizera sam tako
<Mmike> cek, ti tvrdis da suspenziju treba imati uvijek i stalno?
<vileni_> ne, nego da ne smeta
<vileni_> i da ima prednosti
<vileni_> i te prednosti nisu smao na spustu
<Mmike> po ravnom bas i nema
<Mmike> tj, vise stete nego koristi
<Mmike> da tomu nije tako citybajkovi bi imali full suspension
<Mmike> a nemaju
<Mmike> jer je - glupo
<Mmike> uz to sto je skupo, nema koristi
<vileni_> nemaju jer je glupo? lol
<vileni_> imaju
<vileni_> i skupo je
<Mmike> da, skupo je i glupo je
<Mmike> radije si kupi sic sa federom
<Mmike> tj, 'suspenziju' u stangi za sic
<Mmike> jeftinije, ne sjebava ti pedaliranje, a udobnije je
<Mmike> vileni_, to ti je k'o da kupis dual-socket plocu i stavis dva 100jezgrena xeona na nju i onda jednom mjesecno zavrtis povray benchmark da mosh rec kak ti je komp super brz. I da, nekad kad kompresiras neki video ti pomogne. AL' 90% vremena ti je komp suspendan jer , eto.
<Mmike> Jasno, tvoja para, trosis na kaj hoces, al' glupo je potrosit paru na taki komp.
<vileni_> zanimljivo, taj frend ima dual xeon 
<vileni_> mislis da vrti povray?
<sillyslux> hahaha, bas tako je neki kolega kupio ovako jedno http://www.ebay.de/itm/Liteville-301L-Fully-MTB-XTR-27Gange-RoxShox-Formula-Disk-NP-5-500-/361947869796?hash=item5445c63264:g:nP0AAOSw4A5YyA8K
<Mmike> vileni_, gori si od moje zene :) ti imas neku svoju konverzaciju u kojoj mislis da obojica sudjelujemo :)
<Mmike> da, vrti povray, povremeno. AL' to je JEDINO kaj radi :)
<vileni_> pa pricas kao da bi ja kupio taj bicikl za grad
<Mmike> ono, komp stoji neiskoristen.
<Mmike> opce ne 
<Mmike> ne znam ja kaj ces ti radit s biciklom
<vileni_> tocno
<Mmike> nit me briga :)
<vileni_> ali je smece i glupo i lose
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> AKO
<Mmike> se vozis samo po gradu
<sillyslux> ali tako ljudi kupuju i porsscheje i ferrarije a po cestama se nesmi vozit utrke...
<Mmike> lose jer: 1) uzima energiju za pedaliranje, 2) kosta puno novaca
<Mmike> samim time i glupo :)
<vileni_> ali jedina osoba koja se vozi samo po gradu u cijelooj ovoj prici si ti? :)
<Mmike> sillyslux, nitko ne veli da to nije glupo :) ferrari i porsche se iznajmi pa ga imas tjedan-dva :)
<vileni_> ali je to glupo
<vileni_> :D
<Mmike> vileni_, odakle sad to?
<vileni_> sta nisi rekao da se ti vozis samo po gradu?
<Mmike> ti bas nisi u stanju pratiti razgovor? :)
<Mmike> kakve to veze ima?
<Mmike> jedno 22 puta sam rekao: ako se vozis stalno po gradu straznja suspenzija je bacanje para 
<Mmike> to je my point
<vileni_> pa pricamo o super biciklu, koji se nije vozio po gradu, o suspenziji koju nitko nebi vozio samo po gradu
<Mmike> ne
<vileni_> i o meni koji bi povremeno vozio offroad
<Mmike> pricamo o tome da je glupo imati straznju suspenziju za voznju po gradu
<Mmike> ja ne pricam o tebi
<vileni_> i zakljucak je da je glupo za grad
<sillyslux> eto kako! ljudi! triba imat 2, 3, 4 bicikla, a tako i auta i compjutora
<vileni_> aa grad nikome nije parametar
<Mmike> ti pricas o sebi, iako mi bas nije jasno zasto :)
<vileni_> osim tebi
<vileni_> sillyslux: to :D
<sillyslux> i zena!!
<sillyslux> i motora
<Mmike> ti si skocio, brate, na zadnje noge jer sam ja rekao da je zadnja suspenzija glupost za po gradu : )
<sillyslux> motora prije svega
<vileni_> pa zato jer je to tebi glupost
<Mmike> da sam ti rekao da ne znas nista o AWSu manje bi se nadurio :)
<vileni_> meni nije
<vileni_> jebo te aws da te jebo, crklo govno dabogda
<sillyslux> a grad je prvi parametar prije naj naj svega
<vileni_> :D
<Mmike> ne, nije meni glupost, to je glupost = ako se vozis po gradu zadnja suspenzija je totalna debilana. 
<Mmike> ako si vileni koji se ne vozi po gradu onda valjda nije debilana
<Mmike> :D
<vileni_> i dlaje je aws bolji od linodea
<vileni_> :P
<sillyslux> Mmike, ovisi cime se vozas po gradu, ako je auto, biciklo moze imat suspenziju
<Mmike> sillyslux, lol :D
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> imam 2 napajanja viska :)
<sillyslux> a meni triba jedno
<Mmike> Jedno je corsair cx-650, a drugo je xsilence (ili tako nesto), 850W
<sillyslux> 12V 80W
<vileni_> xilence
<Mmike> xilence
<Mmike> (mislim da je taj brand)
<sillyslux> pa bi moga pokrenit stari server, a nedavno sam poceo brisat virtualke sa njegove ploce :(
<vileni_> Mmike: meni haf stoji ispod hranilice
<vileni_> jos nije primjecen :D
<vileni_> tj, jos mi nije obznanjeno da je primjecen
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> playing with fire :D
<vileni_> lako za to, neznam di ce kad ga slozim
<Mmike> moram ti pregradice nac
<vileni_> a s obzirom na primjenu nije hitno, ali cim vidis, sjeti se :)
<vileni_> trazio sad hdmi adapter da spojim drugi monitor na vga
<vileni_> tj dvi adapter
<vileni_> i ispadne da na onoj ati imam krivi dvi za to
<vileni_> a nijedan monitor mi nema hdmi ili dp
<Vlado9A> Večer... dobra večer! ;)
<Vlado9A> Kupio sam si neke smiješne drvene zvučnike za netbook... čuju se fantastično, za 65kn (PDV incl.) http://www.genius-europe.com/en/produktdetail.php?ID2=71&ID=29&ID3=1016
 * Vlado9A is listening to Status Quo - Don't Waste My Time ::: http://ns508363.ip-198-100-145.net:8000/onlyrockradio.mp3
<Vlado9A> taman kad odem f klet :D
 * Mmike bi f kleet
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2017/04/tony-core-8-0-complete-desktop-linux-distro-16mb.html
<obrut> ja osobno ne bi nikad dao vise od 1000 kuna za bilo kakav bajk koji je bio 3-5 puta tjedno na sljemenu s kojim je netko divljao i radio pizdarije, pogotovo ne 1900 EUR
<obrut> ako hocete onak, solidne, full suspension bajkove (iako ima i dobrih cestovnjaka) za ne previse para - canyon.com
<obrut> ja uzeo Canyon Nerve AL 7.0 novi za 1499 EUR, kod nas nema sanse naci bajk s takvom opremom ispod 2500 EUR
<obrut> btw. straznja suspenzija mi je u pravilu zalokana osim na spustu
<sillyslux> ^
<obrut> ak sam samo na cesti, ne znam na kojim drogama bi se odlucio sjest na montic, kamoli fullku s ripnjacama
<sillyslux> pa.. s drogama sve je lakse...
<Mmike> obrut, ti imas bajk sa suspenzijom iza?
<obrut> ali ljudi, dropper seatpost je prejebena stvar, ne mogu zamislit vise u brda bez toga
<obrut> Mmike: imam, taj canyon
<Mmike> canyon su neki losi hubovi nekad bili, imam jedan negdje u podrumu :D
<Mmike> obrut, taj 'dropper seatpost', to je 'suspenzija' za sic?
<obrut> http://88.198.178.60/fotke/bike/traktor_na_jezeru.jpg
<obrut> nije suspenzija nego mozes remotely podici/spustit sic
<Mmike> to frend ima na biciklu, ima  kalkhoffa nekog i ima taj feder u sicu i skroz je ok, ne moras se na pedale dizat kad se sletis na travu ili nest :)
<obrut> pa ono, u najvisem polozaju je za normalnu voznju, kad se kreces spustat, samo ga spicis dolje do kraja i vozi misko :)
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> jos nest kaj mi ne treba :D
<obrut> jos kad staza ima pokoji uspon na duzem spustu, ono, skroz pomogne
<obrut> a kad se spustas po jako strmom, zelis, jako zelis imat sic spusten do kraja inace ode jaja :)
<Mmike> obrut, i cijelo si vrijeme na pedalama?
<obrut> da... da sjedim na sicu, pao bi naprijed na glavu :)
<obrut> guzica je daleko iza sica
<obrut> pricamo o strmim i tehnicki zahtjevnijim spustevima, je li...
<obrut> za to sam i kupio fullku...
<Mmike> gledam video neki sad
<Mmike> to ima gumb koji spusti/digne sic
<Mmike> guba :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Okw_lXhGrmM
<Mmike> predobro :)
<Mmike> obrut, kol'ko dodje dropper taj?
<Mmike> obrut, sto je fullka?
<Mmike> a, full suspension
<obrut> pun kua, ja sam ga naravno uzeo na popustu... 214 EUR, razbijo sam glavu jel to ima smisla ili ne, doslovno na prvoj voznji sam pjevo od srece :)
<Mmike> http://www.kalkhoff-bikes.com/en/bikes/2017/bike/city/image-xxl-30-1.html
<obrut> inace, jucer sam se razljepio na raskrscu... idem na brzaka odradit Sljeme s cestovnjakom, izadjem iz zgrade i valjda 200-300m dalje na prvom skretanju u desno skliznuo na zebri, skljokao se na bok, ne znam kako sam uspio, ali sam napravio i kolut naprijed :)  pogledam, nista si nisam potrgo, vratim lanac koji je spao i pici dalje...
<CrazyLemon> taj canyon.com uopste nije los.. ja mislim da ce moj slijedeci bicikl bit sa canyon.com.. sa discovima :)
<CrazyLemon> rosebikes.com isto nisu losi..al jim je design horrible
<obrut> pa ono, ja ak budem kupovo novog cestovnjaka, mislim da cu kod njih... za istu razinu opreme, daleko su jeftiniji od konkurencije, a rame im nisu bas zadnje smece, barem sam takvog dojma... glavni minus je sto ne mozes isprobat bajk prije kupnje (osim ako ne poznas nekog tko ima tocno takvog)
<CrazyLemon> pa to je minus ako kupuješ prvi bicikl..ali ako več imas road bike onda znaš kakve mjere ti pašu pa se orientiraš po tome IMO
<obrut> pa da... cak sam bio na mjerenju, znam tocno sto mi treba :)
<obrut> inace na canyon sajtu se isplati pratit factory outlet... zna se naci predobrih dealova... onak, pogledas tu i tamo i kad uleti, kupuj :)
<obrut> tak je frend kupio karbonsku specku za onak skroz ok pare...
<CrazyLemon> ma gledam..ali sve su neki čudni brojevi :D
<CrazyLemon> 2XL i slično
<CrazyLemon> ako nisu čudni brojevi onda su cijene čudne :D
<obrut> imas za svaki model tocne mjere
<obrut> ali da, na outletu su vecinom "zadnji brojevi" ili neki skuplji modeli, ali kao sto rekoh, treba pratit i cekat da uleti
<obrut> nije da je svaki dan sve za svakog :)
<CrazyLemon> pa moglo bih bit! :D niš..odoh ja uzet mjere krevetu.. ln 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-11
<BotaniCar> glup sam, pomoc :) Trebam se spojiti na web server na uredjaju koji je iza gatewaya. na gateway se mogu ssh-ati. kak si portforwardam taj web server ? 
<obrut> ssh -L localhost:nekiport:ip_webservera:portwebservera username@gateway
<obrut> pa s browserom na localhost:nekiport
<obrut> radi i ako do gatewaya imas v6, a od gatewaya do web servera v4 :)
<BotaniCar> kreten sam, umjesto localhost:nekiport:ip_webservera:portwebservera username@gateway sam utipkavao localhost:nekiport:ip_gatewaya:portwebservera username@gateway i cudio se kaj mis e kriva stranica otvara
<obrut> oce to tako... pa potrosis sate na debugiranje krivih stvari...
<obrut> ja sam prekjucer nesto konfo i umjesto use_neutron=true stavio se_neutron=true (proguto jedno slovo)... greska koju dobijes je toliko misleading da ono, ne znas gdje bi uopce trazio problem, pa logovi jedni, pa logovi drugi, pa ovo pa ono, cim sam isao radit reviziju konfiguracije odma naso problem :P
<BotaniCar> Heh :(
<ivoks> ekipa
<ivoks> znate li prodaju li se desktop strojevi negdje sa 128GB RAMa?
<ivoks> ili da se barem moze natrpat toliko
<BotaniCar> Ne :( 
<vileni_> za to bi morao imati neku socket 2011 plocu vjerojatno
<hbogner> ivoks, supermicro ploce mozda
<vileni_> openit vjerojatno moze sloziti desktop po zelji :)
<ivoks> ne da mi se slagat
<BotaniCar> Moze i Lab2000 , kaj oni smrde u zadnje vrijeme ? :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako radis s ASBISom, nazovi Kresu tamo , nek ti on slozi
<hbogner> ivoks, sloze ti drugi
<ivoks> https://www.hp-store.hr/stolna-racunala/hp-workstation
<ivoks> https://www.centro.hr/hp-z840-intxeone5-16gb-hdd1tb-odd-win8-1-7p64-tip.aspx
<ivoks> http://www3.lenovo.com/hr/hr/workstations/thinkstation/p-series/ThinkStation-P510/p/33TS3TPP510
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> cak se moze naruciti s ubuntuom
<Mmike> to mi je poklon za slijedecu novu godinu - ploca u koju ide bar 128GB rama i neki barem-hexa core proc ;)
<obrut> hexa ? to je za djecu :)
<obrut> Mmike: btw, jes mi dodo pentiuma na povray listu ? poslo sam ti link s rezultatima...
<Mmike> obrut, nisam dobio link :/
<Mmike> obrut, je, al' i taj hexa dodje 10k kuna sveskup ;) treba zeni objasniti da to TREBA! :D
<Mmike> ok, malim dijelom to izgleda sad k'o zadnja suspenzija, priznajem :)
<Mmike> odo rebootnit, brb
<obrut> 22:57 < obrut> Mmike: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/povray/andromeda-pentium-g4560.txt
<obrut> Mmike: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<obrut> ja sam neki dan kupio jos dva kompa i uspio zeni objasnit da mi to treba ;)
<obrut> "a gdje cemo to drzat" ? :)
<hbogner> obrut, ha ha ha
<Mmike> obrut, kad si to pejssto?
<obrut> prije par dana :)
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> reko, sinoc nije bilo :D
<Mmike> obrut, to je 2/4 jezgreni CPU? (4HT)?
<obrut> da
<obrut> i kosta manje od 500 kn
<Mmike> obrut, kul
<Mmike> obrut, koji ubuntu je to?
<obrut> mate, 16.10
<Mmike> etoga
<Mmike> zgodno, duplo sporiji od mog proca, al' je i 3-4 puta jeftiniji :D
<Mmike> ryzen, ryzen ljudi
<Mmike> samo da AMD ne usere
<obrut> cuo sam da ima problema s virtualizacijom.. a upravo sam zbog toga razmisljo o nekom ryzenu 8/16
<Mmike> vidt'cemo
 * Mmike je danas isao instalirati gnocchi
<Mmike> za koji jos nema charm
<Mmike> brate mili kako me juju razmazio :)
<Mmike> dobar stvar je da ceilometer vise ne koristi mongodb :)
<BotaniCar> kaj trosite umjesto openvpn-a ?
<vileni_> openvpn
<BotaniCar> softether i slicni nista ? 
<BotaniCar> openvpn mi je drkanje client-side
<BotaniCar> i node-node setupe uvijek sjebem
<vileni_> BotaniCar: client side kao klijent ili opcenito?
<BotaniCar> opcenito. vidis da rantam i za node <> node :) 
<vileni_> mi imamo skriptirano sve
<vileni_> sad radimo na custom apiju koji ce dati autoriziranim klijentima automatski konfiguraciju
<BotaniCar> Necu tak, ni skripte se ne odrzavaju same. Uz to, openvpn ne podrzava nativne windows/whatnot VPN klijente bez sexa
<vileni_> sto uopce imaju windowsi nativno, pptp i ipsec?
<BotaniCar> pazi samo usporednu tablicu softether<>openvpn https://www.softether.org/@api/deki/files/680/=comparison3.png
<BotaniCar> ( tam ti pise i kaj windowsi podrzavaju ) 
<vileni_> probao sam ja softether nekad davno, ali niti sam imao neke zahtjeve, niti sam morao to u produkciji vrtiti
<vileni_> i kako ces bez klijenta za QNX
<vileni_> ovaj cui management zvuci zanimljivo, iako neznam sto bi tocno radio
<BotaniCar> bum ja to probal, nemre biti kompliciranije nego ovpn
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO_B0rjah_s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Hladno Pivo & Zadruga - Dok Bil Sam Mlad :: Duration: 04:42 :: Views: 214,576 uploaded by j4nko :: 633 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> 14 ljudi nikad nije bilo mlado
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa imas ovpn klijent za windoze
<Mmike> radi ok
<Mmike> stovise, mosh na 2-3 vpna bit odjednom
<Mmike> a i klik-klik je jednom kad nastimas sve
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je aplikacija vise za instalirati kod svakog klijenta, svidja mi se ova softetherova podrska za nativne klijente, probati cu
<Mmike> pa isto ti je dal' instaliras ovpn ili softether
<vileni_> osim ako ne mora instalirati nego koristi ugradjenje
<vileni_> ugradjene cak
<BotaniCar> ako postavim sftether server, na klijentima ne moram instalirati nista, samo distribuirati konfiguraciju
<vileni_> a ako to podrzava, onda super
<vileni_> naravno da nema gui za linux :)
<BotaniCar> Naravno, pravi ljunaxasi nemaju ni graficke kartice ni monitore
<BotaniCar> gui app za windowse radi pod wineom
<vileni_> kul
<vileni_> ja cu probati u virtualboxu ipak
<BotaniCar> Danas me ide, uspio sam se nakon ne znam koliko godina lockoutati s servera na kojem sam radio
<obrut> pretpostavljam da stvar radi i bez guia ?
<BotaniCar> a valjda :) 
<BotaniCar> vileni_: http://www.vpnusers.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=5141&view=print
<obrut> ja sam s openvpn-om radio tako da ekipi posaljem gotovu konfiguraciju i oni ne trebaju nista prckat, samo pokrenu klijent s tom konfiguracijom
<BotaniCar> obrut: imao sam slucajve da krivo ( nemam konzistentnost da opisem kako krivo ) ucita .ovpn fajlek. Tipa, ne ucita server.crt
<vileni_> obrut: radi, ali ljudi kojima bih to preporucio trebaju gui :)
<vileni_> ja ne odustajem od openvpna i skripti :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17862444_1661576557472523_3869327027400965078_n.jpg?oh=f43c1a7b708d4c02eff2dbc84970d6f1&oe=594E6E42 # programer
<Mmike> meni je gui kul
<Mmike> al' ne za openvpn :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUaevnP1LLg&nohtml5=False 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: BB King RIP with Gary Moore RIP - The Thrill Is Gone - Hi Quality :: Duration: 10:00 :: Views: 2,865,350 uploaded by Aubrey Martin :: 19,003 likes :: 195 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> Mmike, xeon phi :P
<Mmike> jel' zna netko za https://mtnet.hr ?
<Mmike> kaki su ti?
<obrut> nikad cuo... to su neki tamosni lokalni...
<Mmike> naime, ti i metronet skidaju portse sa hr.ports.ubuntu.com :)
<Mmike> doduse, nesh sitno, mozda je grijeska :D
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TuZbBDfiWQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: This glass bottom pool hangs 40 stories above the streets :: Duration: 01:32 :: Views: 12,075 uploaded by In The Know :: 21 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<nicols> jutro!
<hbogner> vecer nicols 
<nicols> tko je tražio desktop sa 128G?
<nicols> može i 2TB, kad bi netko proizvdio 128G module :D
<Mmike> nicols, ti nisi u stanju ponudit normalni sata kontroler :)
<nicols> sata kontroler je ionako neozbiljna stvar :)
<sillyslux> https://i.redditmedia.com/c2v3f0Rwz8ZJ88qDb8GgNS4XElPMynXVrvIAfgSo-yU.jpg?w=1024&s=0ef071a67802523f5646e17477c2ce8e
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-12
<hbogner> o/
<vileni_> jutro
<Mmike> tro
<hbogner> hadil
<Vlado9A> &co
<BotaniCar> mpany
<hbogner> budz0r, nvucinic ovo ste vi: https://www.meetup.com/Zagreb-EC2-Meetup/ ?
<hbogner> vidim nvucinic je
<vileni_> "organizranje"
<vileni_> 28. je, znaci mogu i ja
<hbogner> fak, pa ja mozda nemogu, u porecu sam tad
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj ima 
<SilverSpace> il nema :)
<hbogner> e jel se pgsql autovacuum moze vremenski ograniciti, tj da neradi tokom radnog vremena
<hbogner> nego tek ponoci
<SilverSpace> motogp je tek 23
<obrut> hbogner: moze tako da ga iskljucis i napravis job koji ce radit vacuum, al to nemoj radit ako ne znas kako ti se ponasa baza ... mozes eventualno podesiti tresholde autovacuuma tako da se trigerira samo kod puno apdejtanja kad je pametno vakuumirati, a onda jos slozis vanjski job po noci...
<hbogner> je tak sam i sad procitao u dokumentaciji i na netu
<hbogner> a jel ima porednosti da ostavim autovacuum i pustim uz to i scheduled vacuum ponoci ka dje mali load
<Mmike> hbogner, nema
<Mmike> hbogner, ostavi autovacuum upaljen i ne diraj
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MFx8ySwOVI  # opcinjen sam R: Viljamzom. Da netko moze izaci iz benda poput Take That i napraviti karijeru .. 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Robbie Williams ft. Lily Allen | 'Dream A Little Dream' | Swings Both Ways Official Track :: Duration: 03:34 :: Views: 1,517,894 uploaded by Robbie Williams :: 8,237 likes :: 165 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> Mmike, a pokretati vacuum uz defaultni autovacum?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> zakaj bi to radio?
<hbogner> ok
<Mmike> u cem je uopce problem?
<BotaniCar> ^^^^
<Mmike> smeta ti vacuum, usporava se nesto?
<hbogner> neznam, pitam za savjet, best practices...
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije "postgresql best practice: don't touch it if it behaves" ? 
<BotaniCar> it if it ! 
<Mmike> hbogner, autovacuum ne diras osim ako nemas vrlo specifican workload
<Mmike> a i onda najcesce - ne diras
<Mmike> jer autovacuum sam skuzi kad ubija stroj i onda prestane
<hbogner> kaj nije da treba nastimatei postavke za shared_buffers, work_mem, maintenance_work_mem i effective_cache_size ovisno o ramu na srtroju
<Mmike> to da
<Mmike> al' ne autovacuum
<hbogner> to sam dirao nisam
<hbogner> *samo to sam dirao
<Mmike> iako, ak nemas veliki workload, nit ovo gore ne moras dirati
<hbogner> povecao sam jer sam imao veliki buffer read, sad imam veci buffer hit i minimalni buffer read
<Mmike>     transactions:                        65551  (1090.30 per sec.)
<Mmike>     transactions:                        75136  (1251.26 per sec.)
<Mmike> gore upaljen query cache, dolje ugasen :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ma, to sve ne mroas dirat, najcesce sam sjebes to
<Mmike> hbogner, ono sto diras je shared_buffers, to stavis na 4-8 giga, ovisno o kolicini memorije, maintenance_work_mem stavis i na 2 gige ak imas dost rama, work_mem isto mosh povecat na 50-100megi, ovisi koliko konekcija imas dozvoljenih i kakvih su ti kveriji (mozda to opce ne moras dirat)
<Mmike> hbogner, effective_cache_size je ok za natjerat visoko ako imas mjesta za os cache jer tak postgres nekad izabere bolji query plan
<Mmike> i checkpoint_segments stavis na 5-10-20
<Mmike> ostalo - ne diras
<Mmike> e, da, i onaj log_min_duration_statement, to stavi na 100
<Mmike> i jos log_line_prefix namjessti na ono kaj pgBadger hoce
<Mmike> i to je to, ostalo - ne diras
<Mmike> onda pustis da radi dan-dva
<Mmike> imas munin grafice 
<Mmike> onda mosh malo log_min_duration_statement natjerat na 10, pa nek logira zesce
<Mmike> onda to propusti kroz pgBadger
<Mmike> pa vidi kaj se najcesce izvrsava
<hbogner> pratio sma ka se preporucuje i tkao stavio sharedbuffers 25%ram ili max 2gb, work_mem 25%/max_connections, maintenance_work_mem ~10%, effective_cache_size 75%
<Mmike> onda te kverije propustsi kroz EXPLAIN ANALYZE i vidi dal' su planovi u kurcu
<Mmike> e, ONDA tek idi tvikat stvari
<Mmike> ak imas 256 gigi rama, 25% od toga je 64, a to je full previse za shared_buffers
<Mmike> nema smisla da su ti shared buffers preko 10ak gigi
<Mmike> work mem ti treba ako ti kveriji puno velikih joinova ili sortova rade, da se ne mora prelijevat na disk
<Mmike> i to jako ovisi o workloadu
<Mmike> tak da ovo 25%/max_conn je neka generalizacija koja cessto nema smisla
<hbogner> imam 8 gb, shared_buffers= 2GB , work_mem= 20MB, maintenance_work_mem= 500MB, effective_cache_size= 6GB
<Mmike> maintenance_work_mem se koristi kod vakumiranja puno i dobro je da je sto vece jer je vacuum brzi onda
<Mmike> samo postgres imas na sstroju?
<hbogner> da, samo postgres
<Mmike> imas munin?
<Mmike> iako, sve to nema smisla ak imas 10 kverija u minuti. Razlike u tjuningu ces vidjeti ako imas 100 kverija u sekundi
<hbogner> imam munin
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> ostavi ovak kak imas sad
<Mmike> i pusti munin da radi dan-dva
<Mmike> i onda pogledaj
<hbogner> 500 transakcija u sekundi
<Mmike> o, to je fino :)
<Mmike> kaj radi postgres?
<Mmike> mislim, za kaj je baza?
<hbogner> i 30-tak konekcija
<hbogner> za prikupljanje podataka iz drugog izvora, za analitiku pdataka, i za store analiziranih podataka ...
<BotaniCar> ide tko od vas na tak AWS meetup, glupo mi je da odem sam i gledam u vlastite cipele dok ne prodje :) Dajte da bude jos netko poznat, da njemu gledam cipele :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kad je to?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pa idu budz0r i nvucinic, bio si s nama u submarine,ond akd je mmike NEdosao
<Mmike> hbogner, a to se konstsantno pisu podaci?
<Mmike> ili se ETL desava, neznam, svaki sat, ili kako vec?
<Mmike> jer SELECT blslbalbla
<BotaniCar> hbogner: njih dva ce imat' posla s moderiranjem, ne ? 
<Mmike> nije transakcija
<hbogner> Mmike, konstantno, svake minute po 50-100 novih redova za analizu kroz x baza
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> hbogner, a imas grafice vec?
<hbogner> zato me interesira tjunanje i optimiziranje za bolji performance
<hbogner> Mmike, imam grafice vec, ali interno
<Mmike> a moras prvo vidjet kaj je sporo
<Mmike> da to ides tjunat
<hbogner> bilo je sporije jer je citao sa diska stalno dok je bilo 128mb shared_buffers, sad sa 2gb jedva da ista mora citati sa diska
<hbogner> imao isam vise strojeva identicnih sa razlicitim postavkama, jedan defaultni, a drugi ovako tjunan, i performance je bio cca ~10% brzi na popravljenom
<Mmike> nesh drugo tu nije dobro bilo
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> koliki ti je dataset?
<Mmike> hbogner, disk footprint, jel
<hbogner> samo nekoliko gb po bazi
<hbogner> bbl
<Mmike> jel' manje ili vise od 8 giga :)
<Mmike> ako je manje onda ti nesh drugo ne valja
<Mmike> ako je vise, puno vise, onda shared_buffers povecanje objasnjava manje citanje po disku
<hbogner> baze su malo manje od 8gb, ali ih ima vise tako da je kompletni db footprint dosta preko 8gb
<Mmike> pa to te pitam
<Mmike> koliko je disk footprint
<Mmike> ne koliko su baze )
<SilverSpace> jebo te led koliko papira za jedan kredit
<Mmike> jesi i bubreg dao?
<ivoks> je, puno papira
<ivoks> al kad stavis guzu u audi, sve zaboravis :)
<obrut> ivoks: uzo si auto na kredit ? :P
<ivoks> leasing
<obrut> ja sam valjda jedini covjek koji razmislja, ako ne mogu kupit za kes, ne treba mi :)
<ivoks> nije ovdje stvar moci ili ne
<ivoks> mogao sam ja kupiti za kes
<ivoks> ali ovako platim manje poreza
<ivoks> cak i usprkos kamati na leasing
<ivoks> prodjem jeftinije
<Mmike> ivoks, i mosh vratit auto ranije, right? u uzet drugi?"
<Mmike> pa platis samo onoliko koliko si vozio?
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam bubreg dao :)
<SilverSpace> mali kratkorocni kredit jel mi zafalilo za kupaonu kaj rondam
<SilverSpace> neplanirano ove godine 
<SilverSpace> trebalo je to u iducem ljetu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: koliko godina ne moras na tehnicki sad, dvije ? Imas jos kakav benefit jer si uzeo nova kola ?
<ivoks> ne placam osiguranje prvu godinu
<ivoks> al to je popust od leasing kuce
<ivoks> benefit je jos manja potrosnja :)
<Mmike> novi auto se totalno isplati kupit na lizing
<Mmike> najmanje popusis
<Mmike> a mislim da cak negdje mosh i 2godine star auto na lizing
<Mmike> to je jos bolje
<Mmike> idem jest
<BotaniCar> ivoks: lijepo, cestitam ( boja je super ) 
<obrut> kak je situacija s leasingom ako stuces kola ?
<obrut> hvala dovidjenja ili imas neke obveze ?
<vileni_> valjda kasko :)
<ivoks> obrut: imas kasko
<jelly> stigli liux STB-ovi
<jelly> 12 dana iz "Mađarske"
<BotaniCar> kome su stigli, jel valjaju i jel su jako jeftini ? 
<jelly> meni, ne znam još ali #linux-amlogic vele da je model supported (ima ubuntu, openelec imageova), nisu uopće jeftini
<BotaniCar> upotrijebio si mnozinu, zakaj si uzeo vise od jednog ? Kolegama, dilas to ili nekaj trece ? 
<jelly> 56€ bez napajanja i bez daljinskog
<BotaniCar> ujebenti
<jelly> zato da mogu na jednom ostaviti android i koristit as-is, a na drugi ide linux
<jelly> prethodni android stb me iznervirao manjkom 5GHz wifija
<jelly> (i sugavim Kodi buildom bez tvheadend supporta)
<jelly> ovi imaju 2GB RAM-a, gpio i pristojan SoC, pa se nadam da će biti upotrebljivi za linux, možda za razvoj STB-a, možda i kao desktop 
<jelly> (imaju i blutut i hdmi cec koji navodno radi)
<BotaniCar> o0oo
<obrut> jelly: ijao, pa ne radi se to danas tako... sad je STB samo minimalni streaming box, sva pamet je u cloudu :)
<jelly> da, a GUI ćemo isto streamati kroz mp4 iz oblaka :-)
<obrut> pa da :)
<obrut> nesto su testirali ovi moji bivsi... nije bas bila neka sreca
<jelly> obrut: i naravno, onda nam više ne treba multicasti nego je dosta unicast za svakog posebno, pa je još jednostavnije :-D
<jelly> samo treba osigurati 40-100Gbps do svakog dslama...
<obrut> doslovno je aplikacija/gui/sve sto je inace na stb-u negdje u cloudu, a "stb" je doslovno samo streaming box odnosno posrednik izmedju daljinskog i instance u cloudu
<obrut> kvaliteta je bila sugava, latencija uzasna, uglavnom, nije bas bilo upotrebljivo
<jelly> stvarno ne znam zašto!
<sillyslux> a mythtv niko vise ne koristi jeli?
<obrut> sillyslux: ja ga nisam koristio bome vec jaaaako dugo...
<obrut> bas neki dan razmisljo da ga isprobam da vidim na sto to danas lici
<sillyslux> jeli mogu tv program strimati sa servera na kodibox?
<obrut> s kojeg servera ?
<sillyslux> pa... svog
<obrut> ja za to koristim tvheadend... on streama bilo kojem klijentu koji se spoji na njega, a kodi ima plugin za to
<sillyslux> tv kartica centralna, a strima mi na laptop/desktop/nest drugo i mozda kodibox
<sillyslux> ah to thx
<obrut> dakle tvheadend... tako ja to imam, na jednom mjestu, a gledam s bilo kojeg pc-a, tableta, htpca, cega god za sto postoji tvheadend klijent
<obrut> dobro dodje za gledat telku na tabletu dok si na wc-u :)
<sillyslux> to
<sillyslux> Tvheadend is a TV streaming server and recorder yay
<sillyslux> nista onda od mythtv-a
<obrut> ja sam preko kodija na tome scheduliro snimanje nekih pizdarija pa poslije gledao kad mi se prohtjelo
<sillyslux> ali nista za sad i od cijelog setup-a :) triba zaradit prvo
<obrut> i fakat radi ok... cak ne moras ni kljent imat, mozes i preko browsera
<sillyslux> yay
<obrut> ja to inace vrtim na atomu330 tak da ono, ne treba puno para za setup
<obrut> trenutno mi je slozeno da je na istom tom atomu i tvheadend i kodi
<sillyslux> da, samo kilo za dvbt/dvbs karticu i novu maticnu sbog pci/pci-e
<obrut> al prebacicu ga na kucni servercic cim rijesim mrezu do kraja, nikako
<sillyslux> i napajanje
<sillyslux> atom330 jos imam nekog
<obrut> ja sam nedavno narucio usb tv prijemnik, radi SDR-a, al isao isprobati tv program i radi bez problema :)
<obrut> mislim da me kostalo 7$
<sillyslux> oO
<sillyslux> sdr? za emitiranje?
<obrut> recimo za snifanje radio signala
<obrut> dobro mi dodje za debugiranje nekih mojih radio primopredajnika
<sillyslux> mh, jel mozes time i emitirat svoj dvbt kroz kucu?
<obrut> ne, to je prijemnik, nije predajnik :)
<sillyslux> ah
<jelly> dvb-t ne, mozes emitirat unicast stream
<jelly> ah, govorite o rtlsdr-u ne o tvheadendu
<sillyslux> da skacemo kroz teme ko majmun kroz stabala
<jelly> dvb-t enkoderi ne dodju jako skupo, mislim sam gledao usb za jedan mux (u koji nadrobis 4-8 kanala) je bilo cca $200 
<sillyslux> a sad cu skocit na vrijesti pa cu onda skocit pod tus
<jelly> samo onda to je dvb-c ne -t
<jelly> dvb-t smijes emitirati bez licence samo ak te ne uhvate :-)
<obrut> hehe :)
<sillyslux> haha naravno
<sillyslux> pirates ftw
<sillyslux> radio pirates
<obrut> po Italiji su popularne piratske tv stanice.. a o radiu da ne pricam
<jelly> > In the US, around 80 percent of in-person transactions and 95 percent of ATM swipes are based on programs written in COBOL.
<jelly> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-banks-cobol-idUSKBN17C0D8
<obrut> mi smo na faksu imali cobol... taman da se pripremimo za y2k, al ja sam radije drvio po C-u :)
<obrut> nas par se uspjelio izvuci s cobol pizdarija pa smo programirali skoro u cemu smo htjeli
<ivoks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/12/a-new-vantage-point/
<ivoks> sauchina zena ne bi trebala pricati previse pred kamerama
<ivoks> "I said it was obsolete," Mr Trump said. "It's no longer obsolete."
<ivoks> veli on o NATO-u :)
<ivoks> https://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/301020-my-new-diesel-smells-like-burning-rubber-andor-the-fan-stays-on-after-engine-is-turned-off/
<ivoks> al da sam se stiltao - jesam
<robert0> ludovicacaramis
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-13
<hbogner> o/
<Vlado9A> <o/
<ivoks> al bas volim taj auto :)
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj si na kraju uzeo?
<hbogner> neznam koji proizvodjac i model
<ivoks> a6
<ivoks> tako kratko, a tako sve govori :)
<hbogner> zgodno zgodno
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/851767718248361986?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=http%3A%2F%2Fnet.hr%2Fdanas%2Fsvijet%2Fsjeverna-koreja-slavi-dan-sunca-trump-prijeti-mocnom-flotom-pripremite-se-za-veliki-dogadaj-nuklearna-bomba-je-spremna%2F
<datase> ^ Donald J. Trump on Twitter: "North Korea is looking for trouble. If China decides to help, that would be great. If not, we will solve the problem without them! U.S.A."
<ivoks> ne znam jel bi se smijao ili plakao :)
<jelly> tak je to kad mislis da su izbori nebitni i stavis klauna za precjednika
<obrut> za razliku od nas koji nemamo klaune na precjednickim mjestima :P
<jelly> pa konkretno predsjednica je cisto normalni politicar za razliku od nandjarastoh
<jelly> nanđarastog*
<rut> zasto mi iz baze nece ispravno prikazivat cirilicu na stranici (tj pola prikazuje/pola ne)
<rut> www.h-croatia.com/test/
<datase> ^ CROATIA НЕДВИЖИМОСТЬ - НЕДВИЖИМОСТЬ ХОРВАТИЯ
<Mmike> jelly, kaj? :)
<Mmike> normalni politicar? :D
<obrut> Mmike: valjda na Iskon TVu idu neke drugacije vijesti iz zemlje i svijeta :)
<Mmike> rut, koje nece?
<rut> Mmike klikni na nesto tamo ljevo u property - types
<Mmike> rut, a, ovo 'hot property search' i to?
<rut> http://www.h-croatia.com/test/index.php?option=com_hotproperty&view=types&layout=properties&id=5
<datase> ^ Апартамент
<rut> to recimo 
<Mmike> pa, taj dio nije 'lokaliziran' tj preveden na cirilicu
<Mmike> aha, cek
<Mmike> uuu, brate, fina slova ;D :D :D
<rut> a kad taj zbrljani txt copy/paste u neki online converter bacim prikaze Ok cirilicu 
<Mmike> rut, da, joomla nekaj zasere, nemam pojma - naime, u sourcetu stranice nemas cirilicu
<Mmike> nego imas te neke cudne znakove
<rut> ma nemam ja vise volje sa time se j.... nek se netko drugi j... ja sam svoje napravio :)
<rut> Îäíà èç ïðåêðàñíûõ æåì÷óæèí îñòðîâà Âèñ
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/objavljujemo-ugovor-dobavljaci-koji-su-ovisni-o-agrokoru-prvi-ce-dobiti-novac/963300.aspx
<datase> ^ OBJAVLJUJEMO UGOVOR Dobavljači koji su ovisni o Agrokoru prvi će dobiti novac - Vijesti - Index.hr
<Mmike> Sporazum O Fakin Razumijevanju!?
<Mmike> oooo, lakrdijo drzavna smijesna li si :)
<jelly> rut u bazi ima cp1251 
<jelly> a čita ga iz baze kao utf8
<jelly> [12:51] ~ => echo "<rut> Îäíà èç ïðåêðàñíûõ æåì÷óæèí îñòðîâà Âèñ" | iconv -f utf8 -t latin1 | iconv -f cp1251 -t utf8
<jelly> <rut> Одна из прекрасных жемчужин острова Вис
<jelly> ok, čita bajtove iz baze kao da su latin1
<jelly> a onda ih još php konvertira u utf8 za output na webu
<jelly> lol, Осиек (OSIJEK)
<jelly> neće nikad biti ocek... osim kad ga kupe rusi
<jelly> di da kupim usb punjač koji gura barem 2.5A na 5V i ima USB šteker na sebi, a ne samo kabl
<jelly> https://www.protis.hr/products/details/orico-6portni-usb30-punjac-sa-vanjskim-napajanjem/117835 je zgodan ali veli 2.4A max po portu
<datase> ^ Protis - Orico 6-portni USB3.0 punja� sa vanjskim napajanjem
<vileni_> jelly: koliko je kritican taj 0.1A?
<jelly> vileni_: pa, stb vendor veli minimalno 2A, al dajte mu i vise, bar 2.5, ako cete drajvati usb storage iz njega
<jelly> http://docs.khadas.com/basics/ExtraPowerInput/
<datase> ^ Extra Power Supply - Khadas Docs
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/audio-kolinda-pateticno-brani-konzum-ali-napada-todorica-on-zivi-u-dvorcu-zgrozena-sam/963359.aspx
<Mmike> kakva je to kokos
<Mmike> hrvojem_, jel' i pxc 5.6 i 5.7 'mandatiraju' da je query_cache ugasen?
<Mmike> jer, gledam sad mariadb, imam galeru nakvacenu na nju, imam 3 noda, imam query cache, i radi 
<Mmike> reko, mozda imam srece )
<hrvojem_> Mmike, bilo je ogranicenje u starijim verzijama da QC mora bit ugasen jel inace nije radilo kako spada
<Mmike> a u 5.6 to vise nije case?
<hrvojem_> nisam siguran kako je sad po defaultu, ali mozes si i na PXC-u ukljucit ako ti je drago
<hrvojem_> u 5.6.14-25.1 je "Limited support for Query Cache has been implemented. Query cache cannot still be fully enabled during the startup. To enable query cache, mysqld should be started with query_cache_type=1 and query_cache_size=0 and then query_cache_size should be changed to desired value during runtime."
<hrvojem_> a to je prva 5.6 verzija, morao bi iskopat tocno u kojoj verziji je full support napravljen, ali dosta davno bi trebalo bit
<hrvojem_> Mmike, u 5.6.15-25.5: "wsrep patch did not allow server to start with query cache enabled. This restriction and check have been removed now and query cache can be fully enabled from configuration file."
<hrvojem_> znaci od te verzije pa na dalje
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> sto znaci da wsrep_updater updateira i cache
<Mmike> fino
<hrvojem_> Mmike, za 5.5: 5.5.37-25.10 -> Support for Query Cache has been implemented.
<Mmike>  thnx
<Mmike>  percona-xtradb-cluster-server | 5.5.37-25.10+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 | trusty-updates/universe  | all
<Mmike> ha :D
<hrvojem_> pa eto, release je bio: May 8th, 2014.
<hrvojem_> dobro ste i dodali :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> to je universe paket
<Mmike> i onda to k'o da ne postoji skoro :/
<jelly> di se gasi "predictable network interface" u 16.04?
<jelly> imam jos jedan trusty za dici na xenial, i ne zelim da mi opet eth0 prestane biti eth0
<jelly> note to self: net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0, navodno
<vileni_> jelly: da, to radi u vecini slucajeva
<vileni_> mi smo imali situaciju na aws da nije bas htio slusati
<jelly> ovo nije aws nego HT VPS :-)
<jelly> dammit, opet sam nasao neku memoriju koja _mozda_ radi u mom racunalu. https://www.links.hr/hr/memorija-pc-10666-16-gb-g-skill-ripjaws-series-f3-10666cl9d-16gbxl-ddr3-1333-mhz-kit-2x8-gb-051210213
<datase> ^ Memorija PC-10666, 16 GB, G.SKILL Ri - 051.210.213 - Links online dućan
<jelly> cak proizvodjac veli da radi sa tim (starim) H55 chipsetom
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije li memorija bila puno jeftinija onomad kad sam prvi put napravio gresku, pa preprodao tebi 2x8GB :-)
<jelly> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-10666cl9d-16gbxl mda, moje ploce nema na QVL, samo neke asrock i slicno sa H55 ili P55 chipsetom
<datase> ^ RipjawsX - F3-10666CL9D-16GBXL - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory
<sillyslux> jeli sutra radni dan? nemoram sad u kupovinu?
<Mmike> ovisi u kojoj si drzavi
<Mmike> u norveskoj nit danas nije bio radni dan
<sillyslux> oha!
<sillyslux> pa ja sam u domovini
<sillyslux> neznam, skoz sam nervozan, trebat cemi sutra mlika a sad mise neda izaci van
<sillyslux> pa izgleda da cu ostat u kuci danas... bas su proklete ove religije...
<Mmike> proklete
<Mmike> djava ih nosi :)
<Mmike> sillyslux, de si doma ti?
<sillyslux> u splitu
<sillyslux> a e a cili dan to prokleto svono svoni
<sillyslux> sve mi vise svoni u glavi od crkve blesave, nek crkne
<sillyslux> nije mi jasno kak se ljudi mogu uzdat u to! a tek one budale, religiosne casnike, kardinali i sl. maskare! oblacu se ka daje maskare cilu godinu
<sillyslux> sve bi ja to potrpa u prihatrije
<vileni_> jelly: poskupili rami
<vileni_> mi htjeli sutra nesto sa iskonom pricati ,kazu oni neradno
<sillyslux> eto ti ga javla katolicoga
<vileni_> kod nas ni ovaj sto gospu ima na monitoru nece ranije doma
<Mmike> sillyslux, e, ja na hvaru s time ispizdim
<Mmike> kad je vela gospa
<Mmike> pa isusa im jebem
<sillyslux> mene napadaju kad cistim i uredjujem vrt pred kucom ako je neki glupi njihov blagdan
<sillyslux> #dasezatvorisisakijesukuci
<jelly> vileni_: sutra smo do 14:00
<CrazyLemon> pitanjce
<CrazyLemon> samsung 850 ssd - da ili ne?
<CrazyLemon> nešto je bilo priča da je 800 series blacklisted zbog trima ili nešto?
<sillyslux> adata nesto priprema
<jelly> ima sto razlicitih modela pod "800", sa razlicitim kontrolerima
<sillyslux> http://adata.com/us/ssd/feature/464 http://www.xpg.com/en/feature/467
<CrazyLemon> jelly pa https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c      ovdje je onda sve to blacklistano :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-14
<Vlado9A> <o/
<vileni_> reklo bi se da je neradno danas
<vileni_> po prometu
<pav> grmblj prezini nijemci. Danas je praznik, accounting odjel ne radi prije utorka. UTORKA!
<obrut> Zlovenci rade, briga njih sto su rvati naucili ne radit cijeli dan na VELIKI PETAK :)
<Mmike> vileni_, i po vrticu, mislim da ih ima 6 u grupi :)
<pav> obrut lako za zlovence, Hetzner accounting department ne radi prije utorka
<vileni_> Mmike: koliko su inace grupe?
<jelly> CrazyLemon: pa dobro, blacklistan je TRIM, trim/discard ionako neces vrtiti kao mount opciju jer obicno smanjuje performanse
<Mmike> vileni_, max 22
<Mmike> vileni_, sto znaci - 22 ;D
<Mmike> pun kufer previse if  you ask me, pogotovo kaj se 2 tete preklapaju samo 2 sata tijekom dana
<Mmike> al' rijetko kad je grupa full puna, obicno 3-5 dece nema jer baka/deda/london/bolestan
<Mmike> jelly, sam budi siguran da imas zadnji firmver i vozi
<Mmike> ja trim imam svukud upaljen
<Mmike> ne vidim neko usporenje, a fstrim potjeram na ruke svakih tjedan-dva
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/karam.prasad.9
<obrut> jel mountate ssdove s noatime i slicnim pizdarijama ?
<obrut> ovo kad u sourceu vidim hardkodirane deviceove, muka mi dodje
<vileni_> hardkodirano bilosto
<vileni_> mi neki legacy site rjesavamo, izgled kao prvi susret covjeka sa php-om
<Mmike> obrut, ja imam
<Mmike> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro,discard)
<Mmike> /dev/sdc1 on /storage type ext4 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Mmike> /dev/sdf2 on /srv/ssdextra/lxc type btrfs (rw,noatime,ssd,ssd_spread,noacl,nobarrier,nodatacow)
<Mmike> vileni_, hrpa charmova je imala: if lsb['DISTRO_NAME'] >= 'xenial': ... :)
<Mmike> pa sad zamisli kaj kad nakon 'zesty' dodje nesh sa A :D
<ivoks> ili ne dodje nis :)
<obrut> mozda budu ko windowsi 10, samo ubuntu i to je to :)
<Mmike> :D right :D
<vileni_> Mmike: nitko nije vjerovao da ce doci do Z :)
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lcd-monitori/lg-23mb35ph-ips-led-23-pivot-hdmi-dvi-d-vga-oglas-22254067
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/asus-prijenosnici/asus-x751ln-core-i7-geforce-840m-2gb-samsung-ssd-250gb-1tb-hdd-oglas-22254791
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/tablet-pc/sony-xperia-z4-10.1-tablet-bt-tastatura-oglas-22254476
<Mmike> vileni_, jel' znas jel' ima za naruciti di prednju 'plocicu za 3.5 floppy umontirati na fractala?
<vileni_> Mmike: si tu gledao vec? http://www.fractal-design-shop.de/
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> sacem :)
<vileni_> tu sam ja nasao rezervne nogice
<Mmike> heh, cini se da nema
<Mmike> imam sd-card-reader + 2USB3.0 porta u drekecu koji se montira tamo di dodje 3.5" floppy
<ivoks> vileni_: kako ne, vjerovali su neki
<Mmike> UBB3.0 mi bas i ne treba al' cardreader mi je super handy
<Mmike> woo, dosla nova baterija za x220, taman kad sam kupio x260 :) sami treba jedana i za x260 :)
<vileni_> kako sad x260
<ivoks> moram i ja novi laptop
<vileni_> mozes meni dati tu za 220 :P
<ivoks> sad mi je 6 godina
<ivoks> i canonical ce dat novce za lapatopa
<ivoks> valjda :D
<vileni_> Mmike: cek, tebi treba 3.5 u 5.25?
<Mmike> vileni_, yup
<vileni_> https://www.links.hr/hr/adapter-delock-5-25-u-3-5-ugradbeni-plastika-crni-200300235
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj nije svake2 ili svake3 da dobijes?
<ivoks> svake 3
<Mmike> vileni_, nemrem, crkla mi je stara baterija
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi vidio total head count? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da :D :D
<Mmike> znakovito, rekao bih :D
<Mmike> e, srca mu, imam 505 usb stickova
<Mmike> nemrem nit jedan nac!
<Mmike> propizditis
<obrut> tak je meni sa svim... milju kabela, saplices se o njih, al kad ti treba neki, nema sanse naci
<obrut> konektori, adapteri, mrezne kartice...
<Mmike> kajj enajnbolje pred 2 mjeseca sam iamo 'veliko spremanje'
<Mmike> koje je failalo
<Mmike> sutra cu pol sveg kaj imam pobacat
<obrut> i onda kad bacis ce ti trebat drugi dan :P
<Mmike> a znam
<Mmike> al' nemrem ovak ;)
<Mmike> glupo je
<Mmike> 90% stvari ne koristim, nikad
<Mmike> recimo, stiropore od FD kucista
<Mmike> kao kutiju smo ostavili za macke
<Mmike> a stiropore jer mozda ce luka s tim
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> napravit svemirski brod
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sillyslux, sto bilo dolje?
<ivoks> kad vidim da netko instalira mc na server
<ivoks> ...odmah znam da je amater :)
<Mmike> ti si amater
<Mmike> mc je zakon i ja ga cesto koristim
<ivoks> jos i ifconfig koristi
<Mmike> ifconfig je malo demode :)
<ivoks> lako za modu
<ivoks> nego je potrgan
<Mmike> nije, zakaj bi bio potrgan
<Mmike> potrgan je kernel :)
<Mmike> mc je super kad imas hrpu arhiva
<Mmike> pa moras prebacivat van unutra
<Mmike> preorganizirat i tak
<Mmike> i jos ti pise koliko vremena treba za skopirat nesto
<sillyslux> Mmike, dolje di?
<Mmike> sillyslux, split
<sillyslux> kako  sto?
<sillyslux> ali se nest desilo?
<sillyslux> ja cilu noc na kompu...
<Mmike> a jebote
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/troje-ozlijedenih-u-stravicnoj-eksploziji-u-splitu-detonacija-se-dogodila-u-jednom-od-silosa-za-psenicu-promet-blokiran-stvaraju-se-velike-guzve/5910148/
<Mmike> :) jesi ti u splitu ili u Dicmou? :)
<sillyslux> u kastelu
<sillyslux> huh... nista nisam cuo
<sillyslux> sta to prije 45 minuta??
<sillyslux> tu susje nesto radi, ograda na stepenicama, vanjsko, flexerica, cekic, ...
<sillyslux> starom solinska, pa je to sa moje strane
<sillyslux> a prozori otvoreni, valjda nije bilo tak strasno
<obrut> ivoks: mc je must za bilo koji stroj s linuxom :P
<ivoks> must je za amatere
<obrut> ma ti si amater
<sillyslux> staje to midnight commander?
<obrut> s njim neke stvari ishendlas 20x brze nego s cmdom
<obrut> reogranizacija fajlova i foldera pogotovo
<Mmike> sillyslux, moguce da je prasina eksplodirala, to hoce u silosima sa zitom ak se ne pazi
<obrut> Mmike: ako si cito, ne sjecam se sad jel anarchist cookbook ili terrorist handbook, ono sto je jos od vremena BBS-ova kruzilo po svijetu, brasno se upotrebljavalo za pojacanje eksplozije :)
<sillyslux> to da
<sillyslux> radio sam nekad megu takvih solisa, pa sam svistan opasnoti
<sillyslux> tu http://www.durst-malz.de/index.php?eID=tx_cms_showpic&file=uploads%2Fpics%2FBIG_1053686912.jpg&md5=6fcd59e9e82731387bc1134bfa2a2cf397e76e97&parameters[0]=YTo0OntzOjU6IndpZHRoIjtzOjU6IjE2MDBtIjtzOjY6ImhlaWdodCI7czo1OiIx&parameters[1]=NDAwbSI7czo3OiJib2R5VGFnIjtzOjg2OiI8Qk9EWSBiZ0NvbG9yPSIjZjZlOWNh&parameters[2]=IiBsZWZ0bWFyZ2luPSIwIiB0b3BtYXJnaW49IjAiIG1hcmdpbndpZHRoPSIwIiBt&parameters[3]=YXJnaW5oZWlnaHQ9IjAiPiI7czo0OiJ3cmFwIjtzOjM3O
<sillyslux> iI8YSBocmVmPSJqYXZh&parameters[4]=c2NyaXB0OmNsb3NlKCk7Ij4gfCA8L2E%2BIjt9
<sillyslux> bokte
<sillyslux> http://www.durst-malz.de/uploads/pics/bruchsal_all.gif
<ivoks> rekao sam vam za frenda koji je pokupio crypto
<ivoks> i ovi trazili 3 btca
<ivoks> a kriptirali su mu 20 godina akademskog rada
<ivoks> lik im je rekao kako je znanstvenik i kako nema i kako zena, djeca, ovo ono
<ivoks> i ovaj ga prvo trazio pola btca
<ivoks> i ovaj nastavio kako za to mora stediti 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> i lik mu poslao key
<Mmike> ivoks, i uspio je odlokat?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> heh :D
<Mmike> pa jebeno :)
<Mmike> zakaj meni usb3 stick ne radi, tj, nemrem butat s njega
<Mmike> tj, mogu butat al' initramfs veli 'unable to find medium containing a live file system'
<ivoks> kak je tiho kad je praznik u engleskoj
<Mmike> cudno
<obrut> ivoks: jel frend odma napravio backup na barem jos dva diska, negdje u cloud u 10 kopija dvd-ova ? :)
<sillyslux> mrrrrrak!
<ivoks> obrut: na 5 :)
<Mmike_X260> i tak
<Mmike_X260> :)
<Mmike_X260> oce tko kupit x260? :)
<obrut> koje pare ? koliko rama ?
<obrut> koji cpu ? :)
<Mmike> neznam pare
<Mmike> 8 gigi
<Mmike> i7 neki
<Mmike> ima i 256 gigi ssd
<Mmike> i fullhd ekran
<Mmike> i ruznu tastaturu
<Mmike> i sjebat touchpad, srecom to  disejblam
<Mmike> u biti je hrpu losiji od x220
<Mmike> osim po ekranu/cpu/bateriji
<Mmike> baterija, veli MATE, traje 16 sati :)
<obrut> meni je na privatnom krepala sad tastutra skroz i touchpad koji ionako nikad nije ni valjao
<obrut> ma to sto veli MATE ne znaci nist :) radi procjenu po trenutnoj potrosnji, a kad ga nagazis s necim, oddeee baterija :) iako na tim laptopima bi trebala trajat 8-10h
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> meni je na x220 trajala oko 6-7 sati
<Mmike> dok nije crkla
<Mmike> to kad sam u avionu recimo pa smanjim ekran skroz
<obrut> mislim da cu si opet kupit neku jeftinjaru kao i ovaj prosli, trajao je fakat nekoliko godina, prezivio je sito i reseto (za to je i kupljen), a placen 2kkuna
<obrut> novi
<obrut> u pravilu ciljam na nesto za cim necu zalit ako mi ga ukradu ili ako mi se sjebe, prakticki je uvijek na putovanjima samnom, sto znaci kampiranja i navlacenja po svakavkim divljinama
<obrut> cudo da je i prezivio ovoliko
<Mmike> obrut, precisely
<Mmike> sam kaj nema dobrih vise
<Mmike> x230 mozda
<Mmike> x240 i x250 su smecad
<Mmike> x260 je puno bolji al' i dalje je to sve knj
<obrut> nesto me vim jebucka u mate terminalu otkad sam stavio zadnji 16.10
<Vlado9A> možda je sunce vani prejako :D
<Vlado9A> a možda su u šumi
<Vlado9A> Imam netbook (Toshiba NB550D-109) star sada 6 godina... originalna baterija mi još uvijek drži minimum 5, ako ne i 8 sati
<Vlado9A> Kada sam ga kupio, koštao je 100€ više od drugih tzv. netbooka
<Vlado9A> E sad, je li mi se to isplatilo... naravno da je
<Vlado9A> Jer, sjećam se frendice koja je istovremeno kupila neki ne znam, valjda isus, naravno da joj godinama već ne radi uopće
<Vlado9A> A istina i da sam ubio originalni kupljeni Win7srater, dodao 1GB RAM-a... stavio novi SSD
<Vlado9A> no netbook još uvijek dela kao zmaj... možda se eventualno malo bjače čuje fan
<Vlado9A> *jače
<Vlado9A> Ali svi oni kaj su pred 6 godina kupili netbook 100€ jeftiniji od mojeg, sigurno su u međuvremenu kupili novi laptop za bar 300, ako ne i 600€
<vileni_> https://scontent.fzag2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17903643_1365725596783442_5531147971986456277_n.jpg?oh=76523d8938887dafa6b863ca0fc59781&oe=598E02FA
<vileni_> model X?
<ivoks> ajme sto su te tesle ruzne
<ivoks> na ocigled je lim ocajan
<obrut> jel je to tesla ? ne pratim trendove pa ne znam te razvikane aute, ali sto je je, ocekivao bih lijepsu liniju 
<ivoks> unutra mi je jos ruznija
<ivoks> http://cdn.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/tesla-interior.jpg
<ivoks> i moram priznati da mi touch nikako, ali nikako, ne ide u auto
<ivoks> pa ubio bi se unutar prvih 5km
<ivoks> rimac je to puno bolje izveo
<ivoks> http://st.automobilemag.com/uploads/sites/11/2016/04/2017-Audi-A6-European-Spec-interior.jpg
<ivoks> klasika. ljepota. :)
<obrut> meni ovi izlazeci displayi bodu oci
<obrut> unistavaju linije :P
<ivoks> moze se uvuci ;)
<ivoks> http://wallpapersdsc.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Audi-A6-2017-HD-Wallpaper.jpg
<ivoks> ovaj ima neki ruzni amerikanski mjenjac
<ivoks> ovo je novi a6 - http://media.theaudicars.com/picture/c/94/CwMdBE5KXRABDUBLFRYDBhEMFQAWFhBcBhtNAgJbBwwGFhZMExAADBIRBAYAAQAQCF0DHQ8SGlsHEQsfABBdBAYXHgoYETofEgwN/LQwZAhAMWwQQEB8MAF1XRFJBRkRDShNFSBQTERERGggGH0sYAwJcGxEbCEozBgAwChVUGg==.jpg
<ivoks> moram priznati da mi je moj ljepsi :)
<obrut> ja da sad moram opet uzet auto, mislim da bih opet uzeo roomstera...
<ivoks> pa da, ovisi kaj ti treba
<ivoks> imam ja i kombi iz '98. kada treba vece stvari
<ivoks> al kad trebam zagreb-murter-zagreb (ili obrnuto) u istom danu, zelim doci brzo i biti odmoran
<sillyslux> javlascripta... 48h %)
<sillyslux> 3.6GB swap
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-15
<Vlado9A> happy whatever
<ivoks> ja se zbilja nadam da htc nece novi telefon nazvati htc one x10
<Hrki> jutro, jebeni freenode
<Hrki> isuse, pa od svih servera jedino mi on pada
<obrut> malo je mutav ovaj fail2ban :P
<obrut> odrezo me (skoro) ni krivog ni duznog
<obrut> instalirao djubre i peder izgleda malo prosuro po historiju i vidio da sam prije 10 minuta pokusao par krivih password i djenja... a nije bio ni instaliran tad :P
<obrut> i sad cekaj ja timeout :P
<obrut> ne bi se ni sjetio da ga odmah instaliram na tvom novom stroju da nisam isao pogadjat password :P
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-16
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledaš
<obrut> nego, mikrotikasi :) jel ima nesto ovakvo https://routerboard.com/CRS112-8G-4S-IN  , a da  ima malo vecu routing propusnost od ove testirane ? moze imat i manje rj45 konektora, recmo 4 ethernet + 4 SFP sasma dovoljno
<jelly> a kaksne SFP-ove mislis trpat unutra, 1G? 10G?
<obrut> jelly: 1G
<SilverSpace> eto me na 17.04
<SilverSpace> 4.10.0-19
<jelly> eh
<jelly> ni na 4.9 ni na 4.10 (ni na 3.16) mi ne radi 10G kartica kak spada
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-09
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> i tak super vikend 
<obruT> SilverSpace: djes rostiljo  ? ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vileni: ste gledali Argentinu? :)
<jelly> zaboravih jucer napomenut: Xpuctoc backpece
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naravno 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes ti motogp tam je bila ludnica
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne rostiljam do daljnjega dok ne skinem nesto kila :)
<Mmike> da, sjebali lika
<Mmike> k'o sto su htjeli sjebat ferrari u Indianapolisu onomad
<vileni> kojeg lika
<SilverSpace> jackass
<vileni> ma bolje to nego da su isli iz pita svi
<vileni> u hockenheimu ih je 10ak islo van pa je bio kaos
<SilverSpace> vileni: trebali su svi startati normalno pa dobiti kaznu prolaza kroz box
<vileni> pravi problem je marquez bio
<SilverSpace> i to bi bilo jedino pravilno 
<SilverSpace> marquez kamikaza 
<vileni> pravila se znaju, ako odes sa startne startas iz boxa
<vileni> i to se koristilo vec puno puta
<vileni> samo jednom se dogodilo da se ponovi start, i to kad su svi otisli u boxu na krugu zagrijavanja
<vileni> sad je miller opravdano ostao, i to se nije moglo
<SilverSpace> ali sve u svemu odlicna utrka
<SilverSpace> za nastavak sezone predobro 
<SilverSpace> sad ce svi grist protiv marquza :)
<SilverSpace> steta kaj su kimija sjebali 
<Mmike> gma, mislio sam za onog lika kaj je jedini imao motor slozen za kisu
<Mmike> ostlai nisu
<vileni> Mmike: jedini je imao slickove, ne kisne
<obruT> SilverSpace: jes bicikliro stogod ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: vrijeme je skoro pa idealno (da je manje vjetra...)
<Mmike> vileni, zakaj je onda startao ispred svih?
<vileni> pa zato jer se kvalificirao na pole?
<vileni> :D
<vileni> stvar je da su svi ostali izasli na kisnima
<vileni> a staza se susila
<vileni> on je jedini riskirao, jer je tako i na kvalifikacijama dobio pole
<vileni> nije uopce championship contender pa moze riskirati
<Mmike> ma da ,krivo sam rekao
<vileni> kad su svi otisli promijeniti na slickove, opet je pocela kisa
<Mmike> jedini kaj 'nije imao' slozen motor za kisu :)
<vileni> ali dok su odlucili kako ce najbolje rijesiti situaciju opet se osusilo
<vileni> ma kaos totalni, nikad se tako nesto nije dogodilo
<vileni> ovako je to izgledalo 2014 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBlZ9O32q9s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Moto gp sachsenring 2014 :: Duration: 00:48 :: Views: 7,958 uploaded by World sport events :: 14 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> zamisli to sa 22 vozaca
<vileni> mogli su mu dati i pola staze prednosti, opet bi ga marquez prestigao
<nicols> aloha
<nicols> ljudi, kako da remote (ssh) napravim login na sddm-u (kubuntu)?
<nicols> netreba mi remote grafika, samo trebam napravit login
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne nista vec dva tjedna jos me uvijek ruka boli a i ovaj par dana neka prehlada
<jelly> nicols: x11vnc 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: najbolje je bilo kaj sad McLaren opet iza honde toro roso izgleda jajko dobro 
<jelly> nicols: digneš x11vnc kao root, jer se i sddm vrti kao root, cca. "x11vnc -display :0 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd -localhost -auth guess" i onda tuneliraš port 5900 
<jelly> i onda se spojiš na klijentu na vnc :0 odn. localhost:0
<Mmike> nicols, oooo :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3l7fgvrEKM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: GALA - Freed from desire [Official video HD] :: Duration: 03:34 :: Views: 28,586,727 uploaded by DO IT YOURSELF :: 162,365 likes :: 4,863 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<nicols> jelly: necu vnc .... imam samo ssh otvoren ... hocu dignut win virtualku na virtualboxu, ali nece da se vrti headless jer ima 3D ... zato trebam bit ulogiran na x-ima da ju dignem normalno (u prozoru)
<nicols> znaci, netreba mi slika (vnc) xsessiona
<nicols> samo trebam remote rec sddm-u da me ulogira ... to se moze jer sam to vec radio, ali sam zaboravio kako. sad guglam i nemrem nać :D
<Mmike> nicols, a jel' virtualka vec skongfirugrirana i sve, samo ju moras pokrenit, ili?
<jelly> nicols: vnc tuneliraš kroz ssh.
<jelly> sddm ima i autologin ali to nisam nikad slagao
<jelly> oho, i sunce i kiša
<nicols> Mmike: da, samo ju moram pokrenut
<nicols> vboxmanage startvm e2104e3c-0e0b-4244-8154-16a939454356
<nicols> Waiting for VM "e2104e3c-0e0b-4244-8154-16a939454356" to power on...
<nicols> VBoxManage: error: The virtual machine 'Windows 7 32-bit' has terminated unexpectedly during startup because of signal 6
<nicols> VBoxManage: error: Details: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), component MachineWrap, interface IMachine
<nicols> to je 100% zato kaj nemam xsession sa druge strane
<nicols> jer, kad imam, onda se diže bez greške
<jelly> nicols: a da ga dignes u fejk X-ima umjesto na lokalnoj konzoli?
<jelly> Xephyr ili kaj vec 
<jelly> Xvfb, ne Xephyr
<jelly> ne znam dal Xvfb ima OpenGL.
<nicols> znam to ali sam se nadao da neš pokrenem pa da nastavim radit kad dođem doma ... bez da moram restartat
<jelly> ne kužim, jel želiš jednokratno, ili želiš automatizaciju
<jelly> ak je jednokratno i hoćeš da ostane na konzoli poslije, x11vnc
<jelly> koji točno tome služi, za (privremen) pristup postojećem X sessionu
<jelly> meni to služi da se ulogiram ak je nestalo struje na poslu
<sillyslux> lol what?
<Mmike> nicols, a, glpo pitanje, ali - zakaj ne kvm?
<Mmike> taj ne pati od tih vbox problema koje imas
<jelly> jel kvm ima 3d akceleraciju?
<Mmike> nisam siguran
<Mmike> dvojbeno :)
<Mmike> al' vjerojatno je 3d instalirao zabunom, ili inercijom
<Mmike> nicols, jel' ti treba 3d?
<Mmike> mislim, taj 3d je samo da driver skuzi 'aaa, imam 3d', al' je u biti nefunkcionalan
<jelly> koji će ti to onda vrag
<jelly> što ak se hoću igrati ili autocadati u windows virtualki
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> uzeo si za 2$ dolara win 10 kljuc
<Hrki> pa je to uopce legalno?? :)
<Hrki> to su one oem licence sa starih kompova koji se vise ne koriste
<jelly> Microsoft je sretan da se još neko navukao na njihov OS, pa vjerojatno gledaju takve stvari kroz prste 
<Hrki> mislis bi to proslo za firme ?
<Hrki> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Microsoft-Office-2016-Pro-Professional-Plus-Windows-32-64-Bit-License-Key-Code/282897713593?epid=9017232732&hash=item41de0489b9:g:zNsAAOSw8D1atYai
<Hrki> office za 4 funti
<jelly> neloše
<jelly> ali nije na hrvatskom ako to netko preferira
<jelly> još kad bi imali licencu za Visio legalnu...
<sillyslux> pah a meni gase moju vista licensu zbog nezna se kojeg razloga...
<jelly> zar nije vista EOL-ana
<sillyslux> to je vec prije eol-a bilo
<sillyslux> tribalo mi da unbrickam smrtfon
<sillyslux> fon je sad bacen, vista otpisan, ms mrzljen
<Hrki> jeste vidli novi pbz netbanking ?
<Hrki> http://www.rep.hr/vijesti/tehno-i-it/softveras-zaposlen-u-lutriji-namjestao-dobitke/5718/
<jelly> Hrki, ne, jer kosta 12kn umjesto 8 a nema vise featurea
<jelly> koji su to mamlazi, nigdje ti ne pise da ce poceti naplacivati drugu stvar
<jelly> a u staroj aplikaciji na vrhu link na store sa novom
<Hrki> pricaj mi o tome
<Hrki> ali ukinut ce ti staru
<Hrki> tak da ces morati biti primoran na to novo smece
<Hrki> dizjan je kao jebena slikovnica...
<jelly> bit cu primoran promijeniti banku, da
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-10
<Mmike> jelly, nemres se igrat u virtualki, osim ak ne mislis na minesweeper :D
<Mmike> jelly, kak da vidim koliko jos treba da DNS expajra NXRECORD ?
<jelly> Mmike: NXDOMAIN?  To je onaj zadnji broj u SOA recordu mislim
<jelly> nikak ne vidis koliko mu treba, osim ak imaš alate i admin pristup baš za svoj recursor
<Mmike> a od ceg preuzme TTL, default od zone?
<Mmike> jer napisem pimplek.splivalo.hr i ovaj vrati NXDOMAIN, i skuzim da sam u zoni krivo napisao, promjenim zonu da je ispravna, al' moj DNS je zacachetirizirao pimpleka kao NX i moram cekad da ikspajra
<jelly> negative TTL je zadnji broj u SOA zapisu od zone, da
<jelly> /exec -o dig +short splivalo.hr SOA
<jelly> ns0.splivalo.hr. root.splivalo.hr. 2017121001 10800 900 604800 86400
<jelly> lol 86400
<jelly> koji ti je to majstor konfigurirao
<jelly> tipicna vrijednost je 60 ili 90
<jelly> dns.iskon.hr. dns-admin.iskon.hr. 2017080204 1800 1800 604800 60
<jelly> ak koristis dns cache od svog providera, mos se slikat, drzat ce ga do sutra
<Mmike> kaj fali 86400? :D pa to je jedan dan :)
<Mmike> u biti me za moo.com zanimalo
<Mmike> thnx, jelly 
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ti se javio BotaniCar za jelo?
<jelly> odgodili smo, al on je za pilo, ti si za jelo
<sillyslux> pile? cikn?
<infy-_> Jeste li vi svi ovdje većinom sysadmini?
<jelly> reko bi da su admini tu u manjini
<vileni> ja sam vrtlar
<jelly> BotaniCar je vjerojatno botaničar
<jelly> ivoks je management :-D
<Hrki> Mmike: jesi procitao DNS-ov prirucnk od Korunica ?
<jelly> kre je napisao prirucnik?
<jelly> link?
<Mmike> Hrki, nisam, daj url
<Mmike> jelly, pa de prestanite odgadjat :) idemo u R&B jest tunu (vi) i rebrica (ja)
<hrvoje> mislim čak da ti nije samo dns cache jedino bitan od jednog providera, nego dns cache svih providera čiji je korisnik zatražio info za tu domenu ... onda će još neko vrijeme ostati tako i tamo dok ne istekne TTL
<jelly> Mmiketu je bitan cache od Mmiketovog providera, drugi su bitni za druge usere
<hrvoje> pa da :) nek promijeni resolver na neki drugi privremeno :)
<jelly> moo.com ima normalniju vrijednost pa vise nije bitno
<jelly> https://sysportal.carnet.hr/system/files/DNS-prirucnik-1_5.pdf veli guglo
<jelly> aha, bio sam u krivu
<jelly> zadnja vrijednost u SOA je običan TTL
<hrvoje> eh Kre, nema toga kaj on ne zna :)
<jelly> ja sma zlopamtilo, uvijek će mi ostati u sjećanju kak je na flyu opalio killall za ubiti neki proces, a killall na Solarisu radi neš drugo :-)
<jelly> naime, ubije sve procese (koristi se samo kao dio shutdown procedure)
<Hrki> jelly je kre :)
<Hrki> jelly: ni ja ga necu zaboraviti
<hrvoje> eh Solaris, nekad je Sparcstation bio pojam
<Mmike> jelly, sjecam se i ja toga :D :D :D
<jelly> ak nisi bar jednom srušio krivi, po mogućnosti produkcijski sustav, neš naučit biti pažljiv
<jelly> KVM konzole u serverskoj su posebno zabavne, Ctrl-Alt-Del, oops, krivi stroj je (bio) zakačen
<hrvoje> jako je lako fulati nešto, kad radim išta blizu produkcije triput razmislim prije neg stisnem enter ... i opet nije garancija da ti se neće desiti "ups" moment :)
<Hrki> jel jos postoji carnet irc mreza?
<Hrki> vidim da je 10 godina vec ugasen :/
<hrvoje> koliko ja znam ne, ali dečki su više upućeni u aktualne irc stvari ...
<jelly> Hrki, Postoji irc.fpz.hr koji je bio integralni dio te mreže, pa idolnet.org, pa je sad samostojni
<jelly> valjda ima još 5 korisnika koji su tamo spojeni
<Hrki> sjecam se ko mulac, dok sam trolao po ircu, slucajno sam otkrio bug :) znaci linkas 2 nicka preko nickserva i onda lupis /ns info pa dobis neogranicenu petlju i service down :)
<Hrki> onda sam upoznal kre-a i ekipu :)
<jelly> .rt jellese
<datase> jelly: The Breeders - Cannonball | Clinic - For the Wars | Suzanne Vega - Angel's Doorway
<hrvoje> šteta što je oslabio interes za ircom, kaj god da pitaš uvijek se nađe netko tko zna odgovor ...
<hrvoje> dok na drugim servisima to ide malo teže
<infy-_> irc4lyfe
<jelly> <Vladi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyJosQBtzsw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: LIVE: Facebook's CEO Mark Zuckerberg Testifies Before Congress :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 8,900 uploaded by Bloomberg :: 743 likes :: 150 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-11
<Mmike> ubuntu@z-rotomvm03:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Mmike> cat: /etc/network/interfaces: No such file or directory
<Mmike> zivio netplan
<vileni> sto je to
<hbogner> da li bi vi dizali 16.04 ili pricekali 18.04 za server ?
<Mmike> vileni, to je nova divota koja ce te veseliti  ;)
<Mmike> hbogner, 16.04, pricekaj bar pola godine nakon sto 18.04 izadje da vidis kako radi i dal' ce te netplan i ine pizdarije veseliti :)
<obruT> "Netplan is a utility for easily configuring networking on a linux system. You simply create a YAML description of the required network interfaces and what each should be configured to do."
<obruT> ako je to jednostavnije od /etc/network/interfaces onda sam ja idiot
<hbogner> kako je krenulo jos cu se i na privatnim serverima na debian prebcit
<jelly> interfaces(5) sintaksa je zapravo prilicno blizu yamlu
<jelly> ali zasto netplan a ne networkd kad je vec sve ostalo systemd?
<jelly> hbogner: da je za mene i da je friska instalacija i da volim ubuntu stavijo bi 18.04 pa nek crkne
<jelly> Mmike: zasto je bila potrebna jos jedna apstrakcija, kad networkd vec moze imati druge ispod sebe (kao sto u EL7 networkd izgenerira klasicne ifcfg-* konfe)
<Mmike> jelly, eh :)
 * Mmike ide jest :D
<hbogner> Mmike, dobar tek
<Mmike> jelly, kak da vidim kaj 'koristi' logical volume? vgremove mi veli da je 'logical volume used by another device.'
<Mmike> lsof/fuser ne pokazu nist
<sillyslux> mozda si jos u folderu na nekoj konzoli
<sillyslux> o tome smo bas razgovarali prije pola godine http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/a7NNL1hw0pU/ftc-warns-manufacturers-that-warranty-void-if-removed-stickers-break-the-law
<sillyslux> mislim u vezi s linksom
<jelly> Mmike: lsblk?
<jelly> mount?
<jelly> lsof bi pokazao da je cwd da je do toga
<sillyslux> meni govoris
<sillyslux> fuser -m veli "-bash"
<jelly> bash chelik
<sillyslux> a ja sam proba umount a ne vgremove
<Mmike> jelly, mout nista, lsblk nista
<Mmike> mislim, lsblk pokaze vg i lv al' ne pise da je mountano
<jelly> htio bi zamijeniti HA oracle sa HA postgresom, gdje mogu dobit support za Pg u Hrvata?
<hbogner> jelly, imas Mmike, dodobas i slicnu ekipu :D
<jelly> gdje je cjenovnik, nije za mene nego za firmu a nemam trenutno vremena uciti sam kak se to najbolje radi
<hbogner> a ako ti one ne odgovaraju mora li biti bas iz RH? znam covjeka iz bankarskog sektora koji ima pg support iz austrije/ceske/njemacke i to kod firme koja ima pg developera u timu
<hbogner> ako te interesira mogu pitati, a ako dodjes na dors/cluc mogu vas upoznati pa pitaj njega direkt za iskustva sa supportom
<Mmike> jelly, nemam pojma
<Mmike> jelly, ne znam tko u .hr to radi - mogu ja to radit ak firma nije iskon :)
<Mmike> ak je iskon, nemrem SLA slozit koji ce iskonu pasat :)
<jelly> yep
<jelly> ak krepa ja zovem u tri ujutro
<jelly> ili jos bolje ne zovem ja nego NOC
<jelly> a mene puste da spavam
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/CamAnalytica/status/983768656982302720
<hbogner> jelly, ak nece mmike mogu pitat ovog da da kontakt
<jelly> prvo moram slozit spin da to prodje u firmi, tek onda cu trazit kontakt
<Mmike> hbogner, hocu ja hocu, al' nemam kak :)
<jelly> glupo je uzimati takav deal ak imas samo jednu osobu... 
<hbogner> uh, zaboravio na gdpr, moram nastavit slagat dokumentaciju, imao posla sa zabbix-om zadnja 2 tjedana pa ovo malo palo u zaborav
<vileni> zabbixzabbixzabbix
<vileni> hbogner: si radio sto zanimljivo ?
<hbogner> vileni, ne, spajao windows servere :(
<hbogner> ahaa, jesam, spajao sam zabbix na ibm i dell storage 
<hbogner> i na ipmije i na raid kontrolere
<hbogner> i na switcheve
<hbogner> a kad rjesim gdpr planiram multi zabbix, multi proxy sa centraliziranim nadzorom
<hbogner> imamo xy lokacija gdje bi lokalni admini imali svoj zabbix, a mi imali centralni
<vileni> kako na raid kontroler?
<vileni> switchevi su snmp?
<hbogner> pa na linux stroj koji ima radi kontroles u sebi i na zabbix server stavio template za taj raid kontroler
<hbogner> da, snmp
<vileni> a, kroz raid tool
<vileni> imamo i mi za megaraid nesto custom napisano
<hbogner> da kroz raid tool
<hbogner> najvise se zezao sa dellovim storage solutionom
<hbogner> ibm storage je bio laksi
<hbogner> jelly, ok, ak slozis spin koji bi prosaopitam za kontakt ak ti zatreba
<Mmike> jelly, ls /dev/mapper mi je pokazao koji dm-xxx su 'zauzeti' od ovog dreka, te sam sa 'dmsetup remove' obrisao, i onda je vgremove radio
<Mmike> stovise, virsh vol-delete je radio
<Mmike> ne kuizim sam zakaj sam to morao tak
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-12
<hbogner> neznam jeste vidjeli raspored za https://2018.dorscluc.org/schedule/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-13
<kre> oi
<jelly> ohai
<sillyslux> ko vas probudijo?
<hbogner> kre, nista od predavanja na dors/cluc? osec bar sljedece godine nesto? :D
<kre> 0 :)
<kre> hbogner: obiteljski/zdravstveni problemi
<kre> bas ono 0 vremena ikakvog za ista
<hbogner> ah, mozda sljedece godine ;)
<sillyslux> http://otaquest.com/tama-city-ai-mayor/
<sillyslux> mh ima i sise
<sillyslux> zenski AI
<sillyslux> mogli smo zamijenit plenkovica s tim
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-14
<Hrki> nek izmisle robota da ide na posel umjesto mene i da ja primam placu
<obrut> Hrki: sto nije bolje da ne izmisle nista nego ti samo daju placu
<obrut> barem si siguran ak robot zajebe
<Hrki> nest slicno kao gosti koji rezerviraju i plate smjestas a onda ne dodju?
<obrut> slicno tome, ali i to nije bas jednostavno ako nemas smjestaj za ponudit :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-08
<DomaMuffin> Morgen muffini ! 
<DomaMuffin> https://everspace-game.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Everspace_E3_Prototype_Screenshot_012-1030x579.jpg # ha! radi na ljunaxu ! 
<DomaMuffin> Steta kaj imam samo jedan dzojstik 
<dodobas> dakle ... americki schef je nocas radio upgrade na RDSu s pg96 na pg10 ... nije sve zavrislo do kraja (tj. vacuum nije odradio sve) ... ali kao 'it works for me (tm)' ... a njegova zadnja poruka ... je ... `thanks, see you all in one week` ... lik ide na Galapagos na tjedan dana ... 
<dodobas> pa da nije mogao pricekati jos tjedan dana ... lol
<dodobas> ticket za upgrade RDS stoji ... ima 2-3 mjeseca :)
<vileni> pa da ne izgleda kao da ostavlja posao :)
<dodobas> nedostaje dio s internog chata ... gdje je maintenance window od 8h nije bio dovoljan, i to sto su shippali 4-5 quickfixova za servise u produkciji ... ma komedija ... 
<dodobas> bar se dobro nasmijao jutros :)
<vileni> jel on i inace zaduzen za te apgrejde?
<dodobas> a zaduzi sam sebe :)
<Mmike> dodobas, veseli me kad cujem takve price
<Mmike> svugdje je tak
<Mmike> vise ili manje
<Mmike> mi imamo mudrace koji su u peak navecer odlucili raditi upgrade openstacka :D
<Mmike> neplanirano! :D
<Mmike> kao, 'sad cemo to jedan cas'
<dodobas> ovi ameri imaju isto ... `no deployments on Friday` ... sto znaci da se petkom deployaju 'just-one-time-fix` ... direktno u produkciju :)
<dodobas> ja deployment ne radim ... :)
<Mmike> asdfasdfasd
<Mmike> ok, imamo coolermaster tipkovnicu
<Mmike> druigi test
<Mmike> ajmo vidjet :)
<dodobas> "imamo" ... otkud ti takav rjecnik ... :)
<dodobas> ko da se pripremas za politicku kampanju ... 'imamo snagu za nova dostignuca'
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> prebacio sam si ju u ured
<Mmike> super su mi mehanicke tastature, tol'ko brze tipkam
<Mmike> a ova nije glasna
<Mmike> iako, DasKeyboard
<Mmike> ultimate
<dodobas> `
<dodobas> hmm, imam oko 3 godine Das Keyboard 4 Pro ... super zadovoljan, aluminijsko kuciste ... 
<dodobas> jedino sto me 'smeta' ali sve manje, je sto ne mozes lako zamjenit tipke/switcheve ... jer su neka slova nakosena pod drugacijim kutem, pa recimo ne mozes zamijeniti slovo iz prvog reda sa slovom iz treceg reda
<dodobas> kada cu uzimati novu, onda bi mozda probao mozda switcheve s malo vise otpora ... sad imam MX Brown
<Mmike> meni mx brown zakon 
<Mmike> uzeo bih jos jednu DasKeybnoardicu, samo nemrem nac 10less nigdje
<hrvoje> Mmike: traži ako nisi probao nikad Dell AT101W, možda ti se svidi ... jedino kaj je ona full size
<hrvoje> zna ih se nać relativno jeftino, ali su većinom ps2 :) a od manjih gledaj leopold fc750r npr, dobra stvar
<Mmike> hrvoje, ma ne... Das, nema smisla isprobavati.
<Mmike> Kupit cu i IBM ModelM, cekam lika da se vrati od nekud.
<Mmike> I to je to.
<hrvoje> to je isto odlična tipkovnica, ako smiješ bit glasan :) jedino mi znali prsti bit umorni malo nakon cijelog dana, ali feeling je ... odličan :)
<Mmike> jeje, to je super ttvrdo
<Mmike> ma to je vise kolekcionarski
<dodobas> onaj dan ... kad moras zamjenit dobru mehanicku tipkovnicu ... s nekim smecem jer ps2/usb konentor ne radi s tom tipkovnicom :/
<phd> meni je das ezoterija
<dodobas> phd: ?
<phd> mislim, sve je to stvar osobnih preferenci, pa de gustibus... Otkad sam se skrasio na Logitech K800, ne tražim dalje
<phd> kad jedna krkne, kupim novu
<Mmike> K800 mi je ocajan
<Mmike> K200 mi je bolji od toga
<Mmike> nemam pojma zakaj
<Mmike> jedino K200 traje 3-4-5 mjeseci, nakon toga postane tvrda i moras kupit novu
<phd> Stvar preferenci Mmike 
<phd> tebi je i 5" mob ocajan
<Mmike> bez daljnjeg
<Mmike> al' ono, to je membranska tastatura
<Mmike> by design je losa
<Mmike> "losa"
<Mmike> pa je, 5" mi je malo preveliko :)
<Mmike> ovaj IphoneSE je idealne velicine
<phd> eto :)
<Mmike> 4.6" je taman prevelik zeru
<Mmike> zena sad dobila XZ1 compact
<Mmike> i to je veliko :D :D :D
<dodobas> ja se NIKAKO nisam usptio naviknut na logitechove switcheve
<phd> ja sam imao 9" phablet na uhu
<phd> to je stvarno ezoterija
<phd> ali, morao sam probati
<phd> moja ex je bila tužna k'o kišna godina ka je skršila 6" Zenphone
<phd> jer su ih prestali proizviditi. Max 5.5"
<phd> "to je malo..."
<phd> Mmike: nije to baš "čista" membranska tastaura
<phd> Ima tu fine plastične mehanike
<Mmike> meni je K200 skroz ok
<Mmike> i bezicna varijanta, nemam poj ma kak se tocno zove
<Mmike> al' ono, to je tastatura koju minjejas BAREM jednom godisnje, ak ne i cesce
<Mmike> doduse, zato i kosta 150 kuna :D
<Mmike> al;
<phd> kažem, sve je to stvar prefernci. Otkad sam probako K800 rekao sam si da definitivno ne kupujem više tastaturu bez backlighta
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> u mraku
<Mmike> al' ovaj moj coolermaster to ima :D
<vileni> to mi je bitno koliko i oznake na tipkama
<vileni> a sve sad mora svijetliti
<phd> sad gledam kaj je to K200.
<phd> Definitivno ne kupujem više ni tastature koje moram spajat kablom
<phd> da ne govorim o "žičanom mišu" :D
<phd> kad se ponekad prebacim na stari Access keyboard, polomim si prste
<Mmike> ja doma imam sve bezicno
<sillyslux> lol prvo y2k pa sad w1k https://twitter.com/ChinaAvReview/status/1114802018919411712
<jelly> partija kao da je '99 https://twitter.com/ChinaAvReview/status/1114802018919411712
<sillyslux> "The GPS week started January 6, 1980 and it became zero for the first time midnight August 21, 1999."
<sillyslux> ovo je vec drugi put
<jelly> > Wow, that came really unexpected. How could anyone prepare for this with only 1024 weeks notice,,,
<sillyslux> apparently w1k isn't really a thing :/
<jelly> viž da je
<sillyslux> da ali google pokaze samo gluposti za "w1k"
<sillyslux> nista relevantno
<jelly> a gps w1k ? :-)
<sillyslux> oic
<sillyslux> lol ali isto samo prvi search result je o tome
<sillyslux> "London postcode W1K" pfffff
<sillyslux> Find data about London postcode W1K 7EG including maps, photos, open data, ...
<sillyslux> ah... i postao sam korisnik ubuntua :D
<sillyslux> mislim 18.04
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-09
<BotaniCar> I ja, juce sam instalirao tuntac na krivi disk. Imam SSD na koji je trebao ici linux i spinner koji sam trebao izvaditi iz kucista. Instaliram i gledam zakaj se boota minutu .. shok i nevjerica
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> o kre
<BotaniCar> *trlja oci*
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine
<kre> vileni: oi
<BotaniCar> 5g od heartbleeda danas :) Polujubilarka 
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> hbogner: dorscluc je ovaj cet/pet?
<vileni> tj sljedeci?
<vileni> onaj prije uskrsa
<hbogner> 18.-19. travanj
<hbogner> znači sljedeći
<vileni> pa to mi ne pase :)
<hbogner> saznao i ja da je žena imala druge planove za tad...
<vileni> ako ih nije stavila u kalendar ne vrijedi :)
<hbogner> je je, al u svoj kalendar u svojoj bilježnici
<BotaniCar> Ako nije dijeljen, nije kalendar :) 
<hbogner> obrut, jesi uspio sto testirati stroj?
<dodobas> Mmike: ZNC koristis za IRC bouncer ?
<Mmike> dodobas, koristim
<Mmike> probao sam onaj quassal/quaesel, i jos neke djidje, jednostavno mi se najvise svidja znc+hexchat
<Mmike> probao i onaj weechat, sve mi je to 'ew'
<Mmike> iako hexchat ima gluipi bug da se ne zeli reconnectat na sve mreze nakon sto ga disconnectas (recimo, kad suspendam laptop, zelim da se hexchat odspoji, vpnovi da se pogase, i onda da se suspenda)
<dodobas> da weechat je ogroman ... njega sam bio koristio kao IRC klijent, i proxy za sruge mreze
<dodobas> ..druge
<Mmike> hexchat/xchat izgledaju kao mIRC, pa mi je to srcu drago :D
<Mmike> jos uvijek se sjecam prvog dolaska na irc: Chuspajz, Telkic, Neuromancer, Seven :) 
<BotaniCar> #marihuana <3 , strpic, grmblj i prdrklez bot :) 
<ivoks> Chuspajz
<ivoks> Vlatka?
<Mmike> to je bilo tek 2-3 godine kasnije, bot :D
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<dodobas> jes
<ivoks> ona je osla u Irsku
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ima 2 godine barem
<ivoks> trebao sam se naci s njom dok sam bio gore
<Mmike> stovise - jeli stejkove u Dublinu skupa :D
<ivoks> i salje mi poruku 'pada snijeg, ostati cu doma'
<Mmike> ivoks, ono kad je Dublin oso kvragu od snijega? :)
<Mmike> dadada :)
<ivoks> i eto vraga, sutradan uveli policijski sat
<ivoks> ugasili drzavu
<ivoks> ubijali ljude na cesti :D
<ivoks> palili aute i trgovine
<Mmike> kolega iz Cilea bio gore isto kad je snijeg pao - veli on, u Santiagu nema snijega, pa ne znam kak to bude, al' ovo u Dublinu je smijesno :) 
<ivoks> anarhija koja se tamo desila zbog 5cm snijega... toga kod nas nije bilo ni za rata
<ivoks> mene je neki klinac napao sa cijevi od vodovoda
<Mmike> Jel' uzivako tko u snijegu ove zime?
<dodobas> nope
<ivoks> ja sam uzivao u djetetu :)
<Mmike> o, frend je u Dublinu uzeo airbnb, kad smo bili gore, i isto je dobio batina od neke ekipe klinaca (misllim, vise par samarcina i pocupalo ga :D )
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :) 
<hbogner> mi bili u londonu 2013 i isto tako pao snjeg, kaos vojska pbial spreman izac na ceste
<Mmike> nije bilo snijega ove godine
<Mmike> ovo ljeto ce bit PAKLENO
<ivoks> mene je klinac napao jer sam bio u drustvu s ekipom u kojoj je bilo 3 engleza
<Mmike> a ja jos nemam klimu na moru :(
<ivoks> jos mu velim 'tak se strance docekuje?'
<ivoks> i onda mu se pridruzilo 3 frenda
<ivoks> reko, vrijeme je da odem :)
<ivoks> nece me ta irska vidjeti skoro
<Mmike> ja bi iso opet
<Mmike> najbolji stejk ikad sam jeo tamo
<Mmike> n 3 mjeseta
<Mmike> mjesta
<Mmike> al' da bi zivio tamo - no way
<dodobas> pa ... fak ... dakle A1/Vip ili kako se zovu sad ... napravio dodatne verifikacije/registracije da mi račune dostavljaju na email ...
<dodobas> stigo račun poštom, nista nije stiglo na email ...
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> meni dolazi na mail i postom
<Mmike> mislim da nisam nist morao traziti za to
<Mmike> OfficeBox, jel
<dodobas> da da ... to
<Mmike> frend ima sve to automatizirano, tko god mu posalje racun ovaj ima procmail/ovo/ono, napravi mu se PDF, upise u bazu, napravi se platni nalog, sve
<Mmike> i sad, preselio se, i uzeo iskon
<Mmike> 200/100 za 150 kuna
<Mmike> i pita iskon da mu salju racune mailom
<Mmike> veli iskon 'nemremo to'
<Mmike> ovaj popizdio :D
<jelly> Mmike: ali zato mogu poslati mejl sa URL-om di se skine pdf
<hbogner> e jelly javila s enka vasa, doci ce k nama za koji dan, valjda su nesto izracunali :)
<jelly> Mmike: sam pdf se relativno namjerno ne Å¡alje mejlom jer ti je unutra OIB i sranja
<hbogner> *javila se neka vasa
<Mmike> jelly, pa nije OIB tajan
<Mmike> meni super kad me pitaju oib firme prek telefona
<Mmike> kao, to je super tajan podatak koji nitko nemre nac nikad nigdje :D
<jelly> Mmike: i sve što piše na računu jeli
<Mmike> jelly, nist od toga nije tajno
<Mmike> aha, privatni korisnici
<Mmike> jelly, ovaj ima firmu, jel, pa prek firme to sve
<Mmike> za privatne korisnike je tajno, GPRDez
<Mmike> jelly, al ovo za URL je skroz kul - smijem mu prenjet to?
<Mmike> (iako, kaj, netko nemre posnifat mejl pa vidjet URL unutra, pa.... ?)
<jelly> Mmike: pa to je default ako zelis eracun
<jelly> Mmike: ssssh!
<Mmike> jedno ispravno bi bilo da iskon digitalno potpisuje svoje mailove i da ih kriptira
<Mmike> ne sam iskon, bilo tko
<jelly> moja $@#% banka digitalno potpisuje pdf... ali ne kriptira nista :-)
<dodobas> jeje ... ja sam bio naivan pa pitao ... u banci ... jel mozete kriptirat mailove ... ili bar stavit neki password na ZIP koji pakirate ... ovo ono ...
<Mmike> jelly, veli frend da je eracun i url samo za privatne korisnike, ne i za poslovne
<jelly> dodobas: treao si im reci "evo, ja vam to implementiram za samo 2M kuna"
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj su ti rekli? :D :D :D
<jelly> Mmike: o lol
<dodobas> a sta bi rekli ... politika banke je da ne kriptira email poruke ... generic odgovor
<Mmike> jelly, mosh provjerit to nabrzake negdje sad morti? :D
<Mmike> dodobas, da, debili
<Mmike> mislim, s obzirom na to kak su ostali korisnici
<Mmike> ne cudi me
<dodobas> vrijeme je za 'kriptobanku' :) sve je kriptirano :)
<ivoks> a kaj velite na eracun
<BotaniCar> Procitao sam "kriptonbanku" i mislim si zakaj mrzis Klarka Kenta :)
<ivoks> od 1.7. to ce biti jedini nacin za izdavanje racuna drzavi
<dodobas> ne znam ni sto je to :)
<Mmike> ma 'eracun'
<Mmike> ovo kaj iskon salje nije eracun
<ivoks> pa nije
<ivoks> eracun je XML
<Mmike> ne znam dal' ITKO to radi
<Mmike> da, ima neka specka
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, rade, nasi klijenti
<ivoks> eh, sad je opcionalno
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> i sam mi to moramo arhivirat
<Mmike> hbogner, koji?
<ivoks> ali od 1.7. je jedini nacin za rad s drzavom
<SilverSpace> deckovi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, DJESI
<Mmike> ivoks, a jel' ima neki sikjuriti oko toga? kripto-ovoono? Ili samo saljes pravilno formatiran XML?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma zabavljam se vrtom pa ne stignem 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, opa! kaj se sadi?
<dodobas> dakle nova runda 'azuriranja softvera' ...
<hbogner> Mmike, nasi klijenti moraju izdavat eracun, a jedna druga firma im je to slozila
<ivoks> Mmike: da, sve ide preko FINA-e
<hbogner> krivo sam se izrazio prvi put
<Mmike> preko fine!?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> o isusati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uglavnom se sad ureduje tam za mjesec dana paprika ljuta i paradajz
<ivoks> certifikati, ovo ono
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, fina nudi webservis di posaljes racun, a onda primajuca strana to od tamo skine?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> nego?
<ivoks> web servis je
<ivoks> ali tebi to na racunu dodje kao poslovnica
<Mmike> sto je poslovnica?
<ivoks> racun tamo izradis i 'posaljes'
<ivoks> pa imas racune X/Y/Z
<ivoks> X je broj racuna, Y je osoba, Z je poslovnica
<ivoks> to je zakonom odredjeno :D
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> sta? :)
<ivoks> sta nisi definirao poslovnicu u firmi?
<Mmike> jesam, naravno
<Mmike> imam jednu jedinu
<ivoks> no, onda su ti racuni X/1/1
<Mmike> jer sam obveznik zakona o fiskalizaciji u prometu gotovinom
<jelly> ivoks: a kad kazes drzava, jel to znači male ustanove tipa škole i fakulteti?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ti si ono wifi spajajo na daljinu koliko to moze bar do nekle dobar signal dobiti 
<Mmike> iako NEMAM GOTOVINE :)
<ivoks> jelly: sve sto ide preko javne nabave
<jelly> aha, ovo sitno ne?
<ivoks> a ne znam
<Mmike> ivoks, i sto, kad hocu drzavi ispostavit racun moram naprvit novu poslovnicu koja je 'e-racun' poslovnica?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne moras, ali je to najjednostavnije
<ivoks> mozes sve imati na istom
<Mmike> al' to je suprotno zakonu
<Mmike> nemres imat 3 poslovnice ak imas samo jednu fizicku poslovnicu
<ivoks> ali onda svoj softver za izradu racuna moras prilagoditi da izradjuje eracun putem FINA-e
<Mmike> tj, 'prodajno mjesto'
<dodobas> ima nesto ...
<dodobas> virtualno prodajno mjesto ... recimo kad imas internet trgovinu ili tako nesto
<ivoks> da, mora biti nes
<dodobas> (ako se dobro sjecam)
<ivoks> sve su to gluposti
<ivoks> eracun mora biti strojno citljiv i nedvosmisleno dokazljiv od koga dolazi
<ivoks> sto iskljucuje mail kao prijenos racuna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uglavnom sad berem Å¡paroge i gljive u vrtu :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D3e2Sk4WwAAraNR?format=jpg&name=large
<jelly> ivoks: ali mail je samo transport
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ne iskljucuje
<Mmike> ako je digitalno potpisan kak spada
<Mmike> i ak mosh provjerit potpis
<ivoks> eh, ali drzava to ne priznaje
<jelly> !@#$% :-)
<Mmike> pa ak u zakonu pise 'email se ne priznaje' onda ok
<Mmike> al ak pise 'nedvosmisleno dokazljiv' onda tko ih sisa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a di je vrt, tam kod tebe u kvartu ti nekud?
<jelly> ma ja nemam problema da sve ide prek Fine al da to radi 24/7/365 HA cluster pouzdano
<ivoks> ja imam
<ivoks> ja sam platio godisnju licencu za jedan softver za izradu racuna
<Mmike> i ja imam
<ivoks> i oni ne zele uvesti eracun
<ivoks> i sad moram placati na dvije strane za jednu potrebu
<Mmike> jer nacin na koji fina generira certifikate je takav da fina ima moj privatni kljuc
<Mmike> jebo to
<Mmike> isto k'o osobna iskaznica
<Mmike> AKD ima moje privatne kljuceve
<Mmike> i NITKO u tome ne vidi problem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da odmah iza zgrade cca 300m
<SilverSpace> zracno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kul :) javi kad budu ljute paprike :D
<jelly> Mmike: a AKD je random d.o.o. od 20 iljadi kuna, jel :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mogli bi i neki rostilj organizirati imam stoli i rostilj betonski 
<Mmike> jelly, kakve veze ima?
<dodobas> Mmike: abort ... to je classic nacin kako da ti uvali neki alat pa da kopas cijeli dan u vrtu, dok on pece rostilj :)
<Mmike> jelly, AKD je firma u kojoj backup operator moze dobiti 20k eura mita da 'slucajno' zaboravi ne-stavit neki USB stick u djep kad ide doma
<Mmike> zakaj vjerovat AKDu? Zakaj si ja SAM ne napravim kljuc, a fina nek ih samo potpise
<Mmike> tj, naprvi certifikat
<Mmike> i ok, za debilceke koji to ne znaju, nek radi FINA/AKD
<Mmike> al' za mene, ja si zelim to SAM napravit
<dodobas> Mmike: to bi znacilo da ti drzava "vjeruje" ... lol
<dodobas> odnosno "mora" vjerojvat
<jelly> Mmike: risk management: nije problem ako ti netko pokupi cert, problem je ako pogubis novce i ne mozes ih vratit (tuzbom ili necim)
<ivoks> sta ces
<ivoks> mi smo jos uvijek izrazito ljevicarska zemlja
<ivoks> drzava je bog i sve odredjuje
<ivoks> politicari su glasnici vjere
<Mmike> jelly, pa, kak mogu dokazat da je netko pokpupio moj tajni kljuc?
<Mmike> jelly, dodju mi doma sutra i vele 'ali vi ste prodali taj stan'
<Mmike> i pokazu mi ugovor, digitalno potpisan od - mene
<ivoks> isto kak i ti mozes dokazati da je netko mrknuo key iz AKD-a :)
<Mmike> na MENI je da cuvam svoj tajni kljuc, ak ga popusim, tko mi kriv
<jelly> sredit ce se to ako ti i ja budemo dovoljno glasni
<Mmike> ak ga cuva netko drugi onda mu moram vjerojvat
<Mmike> a vjerovat drzavi je - lose :)
<jelly> "drzava" je hrpa nesposobnih, mrvica sposobnih, i nesto zlocestih ljudi, kao svaka firma
<Mmike> ma opce se ne radi o tome
<Mmike> sve da je drzava super-duper-kul
<Mmike> ideja sa PKIjem je da ne moras vjerovat nikom
<Mmike> drzava bi trebala dat svim javnim biljeznicima da su dio PKIja
<jelly> da je kul onda bi se dalo dogovorit
<Mmike> i onda ja mogu svoje kjuceve deponirat kod njih
<dodobas> imal danas nekog gablecovanja ?
<Mmike> i donjet zakon koji veli 'dosta je da su ti njih 3 potpisali kljuc'
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> a ne FINA
<Mmike> picku mater debiloidnu :(
<Mmike> dodobas, ja idem sa Samirom se nac i onda vjerojatno u Garden
<Mmike> iako on hoce na Zavrtnicu, al' to mi skroz van ruke
<jelly> moj kljuc mora biti u yubikeyu a fini dam da potpise nove subkeyeve svake 2 godine
<jelly> tako da ni _ja_ ne znam svoj private key
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> jelly, al' kak ces tetku iz Bovica, oko Drnisa, educirat oko toga? :D
<dodobas> vis ovo ... to turnes vamo ...
<dodobas> i ne diraj ...
<jelly> nikako, das joj novu osobnu i to je to
<dodobas> gotova edukacija
<jelly> a djecu uciti na 2FA od malena
<dodobas> drzavni keysigning party :)
<dodobas> to bi bio event :)
<dodobas> u gle protonmail.com na rvatskom
<dodobas> "Provjera auteničnosti u sva koraka" 2FA :)
<dodobas> *dva
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nisam baš nešto na daljinu, ove kucne AP-ove sam povezivao na do max 100m, a kolega je povezivao i na 40-50km
 * jelly se razveselio da se njegov AP sa 5. kata vidi u prizemlju na terasi kafića
<BotaniCar> Dajes besplatni internet gostima jelly  ? :) 
<jelly> samo sebi 
<jelly> .ping
<datase> pong
<BotaniCar> large_dong
<dodobas> large_bong
<BotaniCar> sippin' on a 40 and puffin on a blunt, you better not front ! 
<BotaniCar> Radimo rep stvar, jel ? 
<dodobas> words elude me until I see that glow, you better not stomp my blunt
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to bi onda trebalo bez prepreka ici na nekih 500 bez problema 
<SilverSpace> vratio se iz vrta kilu gljiva Å¡ampinjona sam ubro 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> S<d reci da zbog gihta nemres kajganu s spekom i gljivama ? 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ovisi o opremi
<hbogner> mi u firmi imamo link od nekoliko km
<hbogner> cca 2.5km, ali to su dva usmjerena uređaja
<SilverSpace> hbogner: mislim tplink i samo bolju antenu 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, klasa optimist?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: spek ne smijem , danas sam Å¡paroge i jaja :)
<hbogner> ako je antena omnica sumnjam
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kajmislis da to ne bu islo 
<SilverSpace> ak vidim susjedov ruter koji je tu negdje 
<SilverSpace> i to na mobitelu 
<SilverSpace> bum probao ovih dana u petak mjenjam internet provajdera
<SilverSpace> bu mi nes skuplji ali se nadam da bu bar internet radio kod bneta
<hbogner> kaj bi s netom, kaj te muci?
<BotaniCar> Kod mene na kraju sela su i dalje jedine opcije 4G interneti :( 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: treba mi wifi za video nadzor 
<SilverSpace> u vrtu :D
<BotaniCar> Smije se samo onaj kome nikad nisu ukrali urod lubenica :) Sjecam se kak sam cuvao frendove lubenice jedne godine i ostao u cudu kad nam je frendov stari podijelio utoke :)
<jelly> ebenti
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: eh da 
<SilverSpace> kradu 
<SilverSpace> a nece delat
<BotaniCar> Da oce delat, ne bi morali krast' :) 
<SilverSpace> onda bi znali kak je to kad ti ukradu 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D3tTGiHWsAAFRDh?format=jpg&name=large
<SilverSpace> malo prije 
<SilverSpace> iz vrta
<jelly> sampinjoni?
<jelly> TIL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaA7W2VVadc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sylvester Stallone saves the day | Kambakkht Ishq | Movie Scene :: Duration: 03:22 :: Views: 283,558 uploaded by Eros Now :: 2,114 likes :: 98 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> what the hell je to ? :)
<jelly> stallone u bollywood filmu
<BotaniCar> Ovo je , siguran sam, najbolja akcija kaj bum videl danas :) 
<vileni> osim ako pogledas endhiran
<BotaniCar> Nene, siguran sam da bi mi lose utjecalo na cjelokupno zdravlje i zdrav razum da i to pogledam danas 
<vileni> evo ti jedan laksi onda, ako nisi vec vidio http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh33J00JFdp2xIGzbN
<BotaniCar> jesam, drzim ga u toplom sjecanju :)
<vileni> ja nisam bio spreman na to kad sam prvi put vidio
<vileni> svijet filma vise nikad nije bio isti
<BotaniCar> OK, Da, nemres ostati nepromijenjen nakon ovog dragulja :) 
<Mmike> jelly, si mozda uspio kaj saznat za eracun za poslovne korisnike?
<jelly> Mmike: ne, mislim da sam pitao kolegicu koja je na GO...
<Mmike> ack :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRdyL6PkZKM&list=PL3210BC42768C6A88&index=7
<datase> ^ YouTube :: YU Rock Misija - Za milion godina :: Duration: 05:02 :: Views: 911,024 uploaded by OfficialSladjana :: 6,527 likes :: 187 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pldDuqnPP1s&list=PL3210BC42768C6A88&index=21 (itd, većina playliste je dobra)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Denis & Denis - Program tvog kompjutera (1984 ) :: Duration: 04:10 :: Views: 335,737 uploaded by dzonikg :: 1,094 likes :: 39 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> jelly: da sampinjoni
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-10
<nixhr> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski nixhr !
<nixhr> oooooooo SuperK
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> plje plja
<nixhr> Mmike!!!
<Mmike> Oooo!
<Mmike> Jebemti, u 23 sam zaspo sinoc, jedva sam se digo jutros.
<Mmike> Presaugo se :D
<nixhr> kome si saugo?
<Mmike> Ribicama!
<Mmike> Ma prespavo se, nemam pojma
<BotaniCar> Ja ne znam kad sam zadnje legao prije pol 1 
<nixhr> BotaniCar: onda odma i zaspis ili se vrtis jos? :)
<BotaniCar> nixhr: ovisi koliko me savjest pece taj dan , vecinom klonem :) 
<BotaniCar> Jbg, kad tek u 22 mogu sjest' i nekaj si prcitat' za sebe, nije 2h puno ... 
<nixhr> da, to je ok
<BotaniCar> "nekaj prcit", scratch that, to vise ne delam :) 
<obrut> a i kad si delo, nije trajalo 2h :)
<nixhr> obrut LOL
<vileni> ba dum tsssssssh
<BotaniCar> Bome, samo kad se sat pomicao sam probio magicnu granicu od 1h. 
<obrut> haha :)
<Mmike> Ja zadnjih 2-3 tjedna sam u 22:30 vec u krecvetu, u 23 najcesce spavam
<Mmike> i budan sam oko 6:30
<Mmike> al' danas nekak nije islo :)
<jelly> lako je tako kad su djeca velika!
<BotaniCar> ja lijezem u polnoc-pol 1, a dizem se u 5:45. Cekam da me shizofrenija opere :)
<Mmike> jelly, lakse je :)
<Mmike> iako dete ima novu foru, oko pol 6 nam uleti u krevet
<Mmike> tu i tamo uleti vec u 3-4 
<BotaniCar> Jj, jelly , nisam ti rekao, pitao me sin zakaj vise ne idemo kod "onog striceka Zorana" na Tresnjevku po mandarine :) 
<jelly> neka pita ponovo za 6 mjeseci
<BotaniCar> Ovaj ubuntu bi se stalno restartao, isti su k'o windowsi :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jelda?!
<jelly> a gle, jel bolje da krpaju kernel čim izađe ili da se prave blesavi mjesec dana kao debian?
<Mmike> jelly, stoji
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imam par trustyja negdje, i koji precise, to se ne restarta
<Mmike> tj, nema apdejta tak cesto :)
<nixhr> jelly: mislim da te mmike vec pitao, iskon ima e-racun za poslovne korisnike jelda?
<Mmike> iako ESR
<Mmike> jelly, sjecas se frenda od jucer? :)
<Mmike> jelly, upoznaj nixhr :)
<Mmike> (iako mislim da se znate vas dva)
<nixhr> mmike, a i ja mislim, al ne znam jel uzivo :) tnx ;)
<Mmike> vrijeme je da se nest pojede i popije
<Mmike> dugo nismo ubuntu-hr druzenje imali
<jelly> mozda prije xy na srcu na terminalima ili na nekom dors/cluc?
<jelly> pojma :-)
<nixhr> dada iz tih nekih vremena
<jelly> bit ce cca 25 godina otkad prvi put irc 
<jelly> koristio
<jelly> nixhr: poslao sam upit, javim kad stigne odgovor (bio pozitivan ili negativan)
<vileni> jelly: dakle otkad postoji? :)
<jelly> pa ne baš, navodno postoji od 1988-89
<vileni> da, bas gledam :)
<nixhr> jelly tnx. upravo sam uspio dobit support i pristup na moj.iskon.hr i tamo vidim pdf-ove. tako da mislim da sam rijesio problem. naime gospodja na mail supportu mi uporno tvrdi da nema mogucnost dostave racuna u pdf obliku, reko pa nismo u 19. stoljecu, nemre to bit :)
<vileni> objasnjavao sam kolegi koji je '93 godiste sto je irc, nije mu bas jasno :)
<Mmike> ja svaki put kad moram slack negdje koristiti dodje mi tesko :D
<jelly> nixhr: valjda misli da se ne može slati mejlom, pojma
 * Mmike jos nema internet u ofisu
<nixhr> Mmike: pa sto bi
<Mmike> pa nist
<Mmike> cekam da se predstavnik stanara odluci
<Mmike> pa da kaze HTju - ajde
<jelly> slack opće nije loš, osim što je walled garden i 1 firma, i ak oni polude gotovo
<Mmike> meni se ne dopada
<Mmike> spor mi je
<Mmike> onaj electron klijent je uzas
<Mmike> s druge strane, vscode mi radi skroz ok
<Mmike> a isto je  electron
<jelly> vscode ne ronda po internetu... previše
<nixhr> nacin na koji sam dobio podatke za moj.iskon.hr od iskon CS-a: ja sam taj i taj, firma ta i ta, igubio sam credse. aha, morate mi rec oib. ja kazem oib, veli ok, imate papir i olovku? 
<nixhr> isto je mogo za mene mmike sad nazvat, citat podatke sa sudrega, dobit access i npr otkazat mi uslugu putem web sucelja :))))) presmijesno :)
<nixhr> jelly, apropos maila, ako se dobro sjecam (davno bilo) dok sam bio privatni korisnik, actually ne dodje racun mailom nego dodje samo obavijest sa linkom gdje se racun moze dohvatiti. sto mi je dovoljno dobro.
<Mmike> nixhr, pda
<Mmike> nixhr, svi to tak rade
<Mmike> di god zoves, pitaju te oib
<Mmike> reko, zakaj me to pitate?
<Mmike> pa kao, za sigurnost.
<Mmike> reko, kaka sigurnost, pa to je javno dostupan podatak
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> heh, a pazi ovo
<jelly> ako je drzavna institucija, mozes ih prcati da imaju tu informaciju i da je ne smiju traziti ponovo :-D
<Mmike> HT ima svoj selfcarfe portal
<Mmike> jelly, ma iskon/ht/vip i ti :)
<jelly> a ta djubrad
<Mmike> nego, odem na moj.hrtvatskitelekom.hr, ulogiram se (opce nisam znao da imam password, al keepassx sve biljezi :D ), i vidim fino svoje racune za internet
<jelly> a1 !
<Mmike> i vidim kak sam disejblo uslugu i to
<Mmike> reko super
<Mmike> al' imam u keepassxu i drugi u/p par, za firmu (ovo je bilo privatno)
<Mmike> na firmu sam davno imao internet, ADSL, prije nego sam presao na Amis
<Mmike> i imao sam davno neke mobitele na firmu, ili nest
<Mmike> i sad imam na firmu zahtjev za internetom u uredu
<Mmike> ugl, ulogiram se
<Mmike> i pise da imam jedno 20 usluga
<Mmike> i da sam sveskup duzan oko 350 kuna
<Mmike> te da sam od nove godine do sad potrosio sveskup oko 1900 kuna na te usluge :D :D :D
<jelly> a-ha!
<Mmike> imam popis racuna iz 2018te, od cca 110 do cca 350 kuna, svi placeni :D
<Mmike> doduse, ne vidim stavke, pise 'nema podataka za prikazati' :D
<jelly> sad ce da te ovrhuju
<Mmike> sad ce da provedem jutro na telefonu :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jesi presao na owncloud?
<Mmike> ja u procsu prebaca - malcice se cini sporiji, ali 101 djidja i nekak mi je ljepsi :D
<Mmike> plus, valjda se nece same od sebe disejblat aplikacije, na owncloudu mi ne radi sync kalendara i kontakata bar godinu dana :D :D :D
<jelly> Mmike: to nije najgora stvar na moj.hrtvatskitelekom.hr, kolega ima privatnu uslugu, i sad ima i mobitel/broj od firme, kad se ulogira sa privatnim vidi i jedno i drugo
<jelly> jer su... izgleda, napravili SELECT koji hvata sve usluge po OIB-u a ne po korisnickom accountu
<Mmike> jelly, rijesio! :)
<Mmike> jelly, kod mene to nije slucaj - kad se ulogiram u privatno vidim privatno, kad se ulogiram u poslovno vidim poslovno
<Mmike> moguce zato kaj firma i ja imamo razlicite oibe, a i imam i razlicite usernametove
<Mmike> plus, nije isti selfcare portal - moj.hrvatskitelekom.hr je za privatne a m1.hrvatskitelekom.hr je za poslovne
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> oni fantomski racuni koje sam vidio, i koje sam platio
<Mmike> to je Bonbon :)
<Mmike> kak je bonbon u biti .hr :)
<Mmike> erm, u biti ht :)
<dodobas> hebo kineze ... pa pol sata trazim parking oko ureda
<BotoMlat> Sretno s tim iducih par dana 
<dodobas> glup sam sto sam isao autom
<vileni> di ti je ured
<vileni> jos danas su tu, ja razmisljam kuda mi najbolje doma
<dodobas> Kaciceva, geodetski fakultet, pored Westina :)
<dodobas> da, danas u 17h se micu zabrane
<vileni> dodobas: ima kakva hrana na pola puta? :)
<dodobas> hmm ... nista sto vec nisi probao :)
<dodobas> Smokehouse, kako li se zove ?
<vileni> smokeraj
<dodobas> da
<phd> sve me strah kad mi klinac krene u srednju Å¡kolu
<phd> http://hr.n1info.com/Vijesti/a393968/Pronadjena-jos-jedna-lazna-diploma-Profesorica-radila-u-srednjoj-skoli-24-godine.html
<BotoMlat> Imam frendicu profku, doduse ne Hrvatskog, koja nije znala deklinirati ime moje kceri. 
<dodobas> pih ... ko da diploma vrijedi ista ... samo papir za prijavu na posao ... mozes biti super profesor/ica sa i bez diplome
<dodobas> a vrijedi i obrnuto
<phd> nemreš dodobas 
<BotoMlat> phd: uzmi u obzir nivo usluge i desetljetnu negativnu selekciju u obrazovanju, iako imam profesore i u obitelji, ja cu reci da mozes. Mozes bez beda. 
<phd> ipak se tam uče neke ne tak trivijalne stvari u radu s djecom
<dodobas> je ... velika je razlika izmedju Å¡kolovanja i edukacije ... 
<BotoMlat> A jos veca izmedju naucenog, usvojenog i upotrijebljenog
<dodobas> u RH se ekipa školuje ... da bi svi bili iste male pčelice ... 
<phd> to kaj ti zoveš negativnom selekcijom je stvar sustava. Ak nije dovoljno dobar za inžinjerski smjer na faksu bude prošel profesorski
<phd> dodobas: imas li ti djece?
<BotoMlat> phd: ono kaj ja zovem negativnom selekcijom je negativna selekcija. Pazi, to traje umalo 30 godina, vec su i mentori ispod nivoa
<phd> BotoMlat: to traje više od 30 godnina, barem 50
<phd> zapošljavaju se podobni a ne sposobni
<phd> pital sam frenda koji je ravnatelj u jednoj našoj školi, čuj jer ima kakve šanse da nađemo posao za našu frendicu, išla je cura u školu s nama sad je u kurcu, kredit za stan ostala bez posla...
<phd> veli on meni...
<BotoMlat> phd: onda se mozemo sloziti da se niti uci niti primjenjuje. Nakon 50 godina negativne selekcije nema te tko uciti, mozes eventualno biti izniman i samoincijativno procitati. 
<BotoMlat> *jel ima 
<dodobas> nek dodnese clansku iskaznicu od stranke ...
<phd> Kad bi ja išta tu mogao... Dođe nam dopis iz ministarstva koga moramo zaposliti, a još nismo ni natječaj raspisali...
<Mmike> BotoMlat, kak si nazvo kci? :)
<Mmike> zoja? :)
<BotoMlat> Mmike: Veronika, da ti unaprijed pomognem: deklinira se kao Biserka
<nixhr> phd, cisto sumnjam da im dodje dopis. dopis = trag, a to je no no
<Mmike> BotoMlat, sam da ti velim: Veroniki/Veronici, oboje je ispravno :) (Biserki/Biserci)
<phd> nixhr: samo prenosim.
<nixhr> BotoMlat: pa kaj imas kcer? otkad to? pa cestitam!!!!!!!
<BotoMlat> Frendica se posvadila s ravnateljicom jer su obje htjele nasteliti svog covjeka kao domara u skoli na cvjetnom :) 
<nixhr> phd, sve 5, al velim, dopis sigurno ne dobiju
<nixhr> meni najjaca prica sa onim domarom na nekom faksu ne znam vise kojim
<nixhr> znaci lik je imo ovu shemu
<BotoMlat> nixhr: nisam se s njom hvalio jer je mala, a ja se volim hvaliti velikim stvarima :) 
<nixhr> kao lik sredjuje upis na faks za 100 eur
<phd> nixhr: ja vjerujem da i dođe, u obliku preporuke možda, a ostalo se prenese usmenim putem
<BotoMlat> Mmike: nakon razgovora s strucnjacima ne slazem se
<nixhr> i dolazi mu ekipa kao ja bi se upiso
<nixhr> i domar mu veli, moze, daj 100 eur, i pripremi se za prijemni kao da je sve normalno, kao da nemas mene
<nixhr> i ako se ne uspijes upisat, ja ti vracam 100 eur
<BotoMlat> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<nixhr> clever, isn't he? :)))))
<BotoMlat> Master in disguise
<Mmike> nixhr, to k'o onaj koji namjesta spol djeteta? :)))
<nixhr> Mmike: nije ispravno veronici
<nixhr> jedino ako je veronika ime vocarne
<nixhr> Mmike: e moze i to
<Mmike> nixhr, zakaj ako je ime vocarne onda moze?
<nixhr> Mmike: nemam pojma :)))))))))))))))
<BotoMlat> Ovo kaj je nixhr rekao ^^^^
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> BotoMlat, provjerena informacija od profesora hrvastkog, magistra lingvistike i fonetike
<Mmike> moze i 'veroniki' i 'veronici'
<Mmike> kao i 'biserki' i 'biserci'
<nixhr> Mmike: a jel zna crtat u fotosopu?
<Mmike> nixhr, sefica vocarne? mislim da ne.
<nixhr> Mmike: i odrzavat web stranice :)
<dodobas> Mmike: gle, bez fotokopije diplome ... na uvid ... ne vjerujem ti
<Mmike> Inace, na hrvatskom se 'veronika' kaze 'čestoslavnica'
<Mmike> BotoMlat, fyi :)
<dodobas> e da, i kopija ne smije biti starija od 3 mjeseca
<Mmike> http://hjp.znanje.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=f19uWhR%2F
<Mmike> iako, HJP ime Veronika deklinira tako da je samo Veroniki ispravno :)
<Mmike> ja bih, nekako, 'po sluhu' rekao 'veroniki'
<BotoMlat> Mmike: ahahahahahaha
<Mmike> al' se sjecam diskusije od prije di su me naucili da je oboje ispravno
<Mmike> slicno kao i 'bitka' di je 'bitki' i 'bitci' ispravno
<Mmike> lol, hjp cak veli da je i 'bici' ispravno :D :D :D :D
<nixhr> mmike a picka i picci?
<Mmike> brijem da je hjp pun gresaka
<Mmike> nixhr, to nemre, picki je
<Mmike> picci nemre, i tog se sjecam, al' se ne sjecam vise zash nije ispravno :D
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> HJP veli da je ispravno D :D :D
<nixhr> mmike moze pizdi
<Mmike> D	pički / pičci
<Mmike> Gpl	pičaka / pička / pički
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> drška, drški, al nije dršci
<Mmike> al pičci je
<Mmike> hjp ima kredibilitet k'o ja kad pricam o kvinoji i tikvicama
<dodobas> salata od kvinoje je ukusna
<nixhr> ima kredEbilitet
<nixhr> dodobas: slazem se u potpunosti
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> osim sto nije :)
<Mmike> (vish koji kredibilitet imam :D )
<Mmike> brijem da ja imam problem s tim nekim legrumima ili kak se to veli
<Mmike> leca i to, cudan okus mi ima
<Mmike> s obzirom na alergiju na kikiriki, nije cudno, vele
<Mmike> nixhr, a nema, jer ako je picci onda mora bit i drsci, a ovaj veli da drsci nema
<obrut> leca je mahunarka ak se ne varam... 
<Mmike> obrut, nije legrum?
<Mmike> fak, propala mi teorija :D
<nixhr> mmike kaj ti znaci ovo D GPL, nekaj mi se sjebe u termu
<Mmike> nixhr, genitiv mnozine
<nixhr> aa
<Mmike> D = dativ jednine
<obrut> ja nemam pojma sta je legrum :)
<obrut> to je nesto izmisljeno :)
<Mmike> obrut, G	pičaka / pička / pički
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> lol
<nixhr> Mmike: mozda da pitamo neku zensku za picki/picci
<Mmike> obrut, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legume
<datase> ^ A legume is a plant in the family Fabaceae, or the fruit or seed of such a plant. Legumes are grown agriculturally, primarily for human consumption, for livestock forage and silage, and as soil-enhancing green manure.
<Mmike> nixhr, moze. a dish nac drsku? :D
<nixhr> Mmike: a da, bar da rijesimo ovo kaj mozemo
<obrut> a kinoa mi je u prirodnom obliku izgledala ko neka zitarica :)
<phd> mene samo zanima kak smo došli od srednjoškolskog obrazovanja na dekliniranje pičke ;-D
<ivoks> strasno.
<phd> pomalo strašno
<ivoks> i onda se cudimo sto nemamo cure na kanalu
<Mmike> picka je samo primjer rijeci
<Mmike> slicno kao drska
<Mmike> i bitka
<Mmike> a doslo je od botanicara
<Mmike> sve pizdarije uvijek krenu od botanicara :)
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeoqZ4AUenI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Etta James - It's a Man's Man's World :: Duration: 05:15 :: Views: 8,230,949 uploaded by Mauricio Pacifico :: 62,558 likes :: 1,316 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> brbrbrb
<Mmike> pa poludit cu sa ssytemdjem
<dodobas> Mmike: reci sreco :)
<Mmike> pa imam u /etc/systemd/network konfiguracijski file za lxdbr0
<nixhr> phd, skrolam bas, mislim da sam ja kriv za picku ;)
<Mmike> tak da mi fakin dns resolving radi za kontejnere
<Mmike> i nakon reboota ne radi
<Mmike> moram restartat systemd-resolved
<Mmike> erm, systemd-networkd
<Mmike> aha, vjerojatno zato kaj kad se systemd-networkd pokrene, lxd jos nije skonfigurirao lxdbr0
<Mmike> pa zato nemre
<Mmike> o isusa mu jebem :/
<Mmike> pardon!
<Mmike> drvenu mu koru zataknem za hozntreger!
<Mmike> kak se veli 'leca' na engleskom?
<Mmike> ona leca kaj se jede?
<dodobas> lentils
<hrvoje> Mmike: svaka leća se jede ak si dovoljno hrabar/pijan :)
<Mmike> dodobas, thnx
<Mmike> eto, leca je isto legrum
<Mmike> kvinoja jest zitarica
<dodobas> legume :)
<dodobas> le-gume ... ffs
<Mmike> ivoks, ti jos uvijek prakticiras fasting prehranu?
<Mmike> le-pneumatic
<obrut> Mmike: pa koliko mi se cini, legume je engleska rijec za mahunarku ? :)
<Mmike> obrut, jok, legrum, ne legum :)
<Mmike> hm, slicno je to sve, icni se
<Mmike> cini se
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabaceae vs https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabaceae
<datase> ^ The Fabaceae or Leguminosae, commonly known as the legume, pea, or bean family, are a large and economically important family of flowering plants. It includes trees, shrubs, and perennial or annual herbaceous plants, which are easily...
<dodobas> kako ja znam za legume ... gledao anime ... Shokugeki no Souma ... o kuhanju ... pa je tamo bio neki `Legume master` francuzic, koji je radio ratatullie :) 
<Mmike> ja sam rijetko slozen idijot
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabaceae vs https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legume
<datase> ^ The Fabaceae or Leguminosae, commonly known as the legume, pea, or bean family, are a large and economically important family of flowering plants. It includes trees, shrubs, and perennial or annual herbaceous plants, which are easily...
<Mmike> to
<obrut> vidim da srpska wikipedija za legume ima Махунарке
<obrut> hr nema... ali hr ima mahunarke za Fabaceae
<dodobas> OMG, gdje mi je vojska :)
<jelly-home> kake su to maxynacije
<dodobas> e ... sto bi gledali na serveru ... pojavio se misteriozan load od 1.0 ... na prvu sve izgleda mirno, nema neki IO wait, vrlo mali broj mreznih konekcija ... server nije restartan 1220 dana ...
<dodobas> jutros me pita kolega
<nixhr> dodobas: dstat si gledo?
<jelly-home> nixhr: pouzdani izvori vele da će i za poslovne biti (mejlom) "uskoro" ali nisu dali definiciju za "uskoro"
<Mmike> dodobas, sad je load 1.0, ili_
<Mmike> ak je bio pred 10 dana, a nemas grafice...
<dodobas> Mmike: da, od jucer u 20h ... 
<Mmike> dodobas, i sad je, konstantno, 1.0? 
<dodobas> do prije je bilo okish ... 0.2/0.3
<nixhr> jelly-home: tnx. mislim da to ima veze sa zakonskom obavezom da od 1.7. moraju svi imati e-racune ako zele poslovati sa obveznicima javne nabave
<Mmike> dodobas, ovo kaj ti nixhr veli, upali dstat i gledaj. Also, top/htop/atop, iostat -x...
<dodobas> dok je pitam ... problem se rijesio ...
<dodobas> dakle ... mount.cifs je nije mogo mountat mrezni drive ... pa je u neki loop otisao :)
<jelly-home> nixhr: da ali tko zna na koji debilni način će ti e-računi biti riješeni, a mi već odavno imamo eracun generiran interno, like od 2003
<jelly-home> hm
<jelly> BotaniCar: aj vidi sad, rebootao sam mašinu kao što se vidi iz priloženog
<BotoMlat> ACK
<jelly> nixhr: PM
<nixhr> jelly: e-racun u smislu EN 16931-1 standarda
<nixhr> jelly: vidi https://bit.ly/2Vz1FOL
<nixhr> a da ce bit na debilan nacin rijeseno kod nas, u to ne sumnjam, znam par ljudi koji su mi pricali horror price vezano uz to pa sam odlucio ne bas bit early adopter
<Mmike> nixhr, ivoks zna slovo-dva vise od tome
<BotoMlat> 10 Aoril je dan homeopatije. Mmike na aparatima. 
<phd> Aoril :D
<BotoMlat> Uzbudilo me saznanje da postoji dan za svaku kua, pa su se prsti popleli :)
<phd> BotoMlat: tebi nije poznat 10.4. iz modernije hrvatske povijesti??
<phd> nemoj sad googlat  :D
<phd> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nezavisna_Dr%C5%BEava_Hrvatska
<datase> ^ Nezavisna Država Hrvatska je bila država za vrijeme Drugog svjetskog rata u okviru osovinskoga poretka. Osnovana je 10.
<Mmike> BotoMlat, homeopatija != hipohondrija
<BotoMlat> phd: imam frendove koji na danasnji dan stavljaju "neispravne" grbove RH pa ne mogu ne znati ni da hocu :)
<BotoMlat> Mmike: ti ces uvijek biti hipohondar, ali (bar za sad) nemas svoj dan, kao homeopati :)
<Mmike> for the record, "hipohondrija" (iako to nije hipohondrija, ja sam dobro poznam svoje tijelo) me spasila sa GBSom, pa sam u bolnici bio mjesec-dva umjesto pol godine-godinu
<Mmike> jer sam na vrijeme poceo primat terapiju
<BotoMlat> <duck> Je, ima u zivotu 3-4 trenutka kad ce se svako psihicko ostecenje pokazati korisnim </duck>
<Mmike> Spajanje numericke  i kursorske tastature na ovoj CM storm tastaturi je totalni fail
<Mmike> totalni
<Mmike> hoce netko  kupit CM Storm TK tastaturu, MX brown tipke?
<Mmike> Odlicna ako vam nije bitno di su home/inser/delete i ine tipke
<Mmike> fakat je super tipkat po njoj
<Mmike> malo je visa, meni to ne pase, al' netko to voli
<Mmike> Frisko oprana jucer!
<Mmike> 500 kuna!
<Mmike> Anyone?
<Mmike> phd, ti bi mogo, da probas jel' ti bolja od K800
<Mmike> btw, K800 skoro soma kuna dodje!
<vileni> Mmike: to je najgori layout tipkovnice :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> learned the hard way
<vileni> mogao si mene pitati :D
<Mmike> kao, guba je jer ima numericku tastaturu
<Mmike> guba je kufer
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> 600 kuna dao u vjetar :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj je nova skoro, fakat je ono, dobnra :D
<vileni> mogao si moju dobiti za toliko :P
<Mmike> ?!
<Mmike> al' tvoja mi je pre tvrda
<Mmike> ne pase mi 
<vileni> jebga :)
<vileni> ja ju sad na poslu imam, bolja mi je od one lenovo
<vileni> doma imam blue mx ali cijelu
<phd> Mmike: ne znam gdje i gledaš K800
<phd> to je i kod nas oko 100 €
<Mmike> ok, nije soma, 760
<Mmike> my bad
<Mmike> blue mi je malo pre tvrdo
<Mmike> ma das mi je najbolji, fakat
<Mmike> eo naso Filco Majestouch na njuskjalu
<Mmike> ubit ce me zena
<Mmike> ubit :D
<phd> ko ti kriv sto si se zenio :P
<BotoMlat> Mmike: lako se razvedes na mjesec dana, nadjes tipkovnicu po ukusu i opet se ozenis. Ovaj put imam i para za poklon na svatovima ! 
<Mmike> BotoMlat, zajebi to, ajmo zajst paru!
<jelly> https://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/filco-minila-air-majestouch-bluetooth-mehanicka-cherry-mx-brown-oglas-27808382 ? 
<jelly> i to blutut, najs
<jelly> Mmike: kakvi su ti mx brown, i bitnije, jel se ne cuju?
<BotoMlat> Mmike: reci zeni da sam ti ja kupio tipkovnicu ;)
<jelly> za rođendan
<BotoMlat> Ma ne, ovak, da se ne spetlja. Kaj je bilo? Bot popizdio kaj kukam da mi ni jedna ne valja, kupio mi ovu. 
<BotoMlat> Ako me nazove da provjeri, samo pitam jesam ga ipak trebao vodit' na kurve ?
<vileni> Mmike: uzas, gdje mu je pgup,pgdn
<jelly> nisam siguran da bi htio kurve za 600kn
<jelly> možda u amsterdamu
<BotoMlat> jelly: ne mjeri druge po svom metru! To kaj si ti placen toliko da imas para za starlete (sponzoruse? ne znam kak ide kvalitativna gradacija medju prijateljicama noci), ne znaci da nama bokciji nisu obicne kupbe dovoljno dobre ! :) 
<BotoMlat> Enivej, kupbe su tu samo da , ako me njegova zena nazove da pita kaj sam podebilio da joj darujem muza hardverom, mogu na stol staviti jos goru opciju :) 
<vileni> https://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/tipkovnica-keyboard-ibm-kb-8926-oglas-27164003
<vileni> ah, nije mehanicka
<BotoMlat> https://web.facebook.com/xavierjavalos/videos/1870108759773621/ # ahaha, klikni ako volis Chewbaccu ! 
<phd> ivoks: još se čudiš što nema cura na kanalu? :D
<BotoMlat> nixhr: kad Rudjer ove godine ima otvorene dane, ces nas zvat' ? 
<jelly> kako nema
<phd> možda je vrijeme za | teorije zavjere, narodnjaci i kurabe zabranjeni | 
<jelly> ček, di su initovci
<phd> oh oprosti jelly, ti se ne računaš :)
<jelly> ma ne ja, Mirka
<phd> jelly: i Mirka je otišla... :'(
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2y3gZh9K78
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Djordje Balasevic - Mirka - (Audio 1986) HD :: Duration: 04:16 :: Views: 3,887 uploaded by ĐORĐE BALAŠEVIĆ OFFICIAL :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotoMlat> Ionako nikad nista ne pricaju, kak bi se i sjetili paziti da nam humor bude gender neutral ? 
 * phd is now playing: Talking Heads - Psycho Killer
<dodobas> jel koriti tko jos web browser Opera ?
<phd> dodobas: to je onaj browser kojem se skrše (skoro) svi pluginovi nakon svakog updatea?
<dodobas> ne znam ... ja se sjecam samo Opera Mini s neke stare Nokie :)
<phd> dodobas: to još na Symbianu....
<jelly> to smijem linkat samo kad ih nema
<jelly> ma još na S40
<jelly> dodobas: Opera je sad samo još jedan chromium-based 
<dodobas> ma neki oglas za posao ... https://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/429184/Tehnicki-suradnik-na-izradi-kalkulacija-mz/ ... spominju Opera web broeser ...
<dodobas> kao da su kopipejstali oglas od prije 7 godina ... ne znam, lol
<phd> dodobas: brijem da se tu ne radi o browseru
<dodobas> nego ?
<phd> "Ponude i kalkulacije potrebnog materijala izrađivat ćete u specijaliziranom programu Opera
<phd> "
<phd> to je nešto custom made
<dodobas> ah ... nisam cito :)
<phd> lol
<phd> tak se i javljaš na oglase za posao? :P
<jelly> to ne mora biti browser nego nesto drugi
<phd> yup
<phd> koliko vidim, to je neka điđa od ProSofta
<phd> http://www.prosoft.hr/download/OPERA-Funkcionalnosti_022014.pdf
<obrut> inace, opera je isto naziv za microsov PMS
<jelly> a moj pms?
<phd> obrut: M$ stalno ima PMS :P
<obrut> nije microsoft nego micros :)
<phd> rekoh ti jelly, ti se ne računaš u žene :)
<obrut> pms - property management system
<phd> eh
<obrut> u hotelima i takovim ustanovama
<phd> ista kratica je i za performance management system
<phd> fu... ERP na Oracletu...
<phd> to je baš ono, overkill
<nixhr> BotoMlat: naravno
<obrut> radio sam integraciju s doticnima... pazi, imaju protokol koji su razvili valjda prije 30 godina gdje su preko serijskog porta spajali PBX-ice i raznorazne pizdarije na taj njihov sustav i eto, danas koriste isti taj protokol preko TCP-a :) dakle dobis preko TCP-a 0x03 pa poruka pa 0x04 :)
<phd> obrut: napredno, nema Å¡to! :D
<obrut> pardon, 0x02 i 0x03 ... zahrdjo sam :)
<phd> obrut: jel ima API? :P
<obrut> a poruke su keyvalue|keyvalue| ... gdje je key 2 chara
<obrut> to je API :)
<phd> hahah
<phd> dodobas: cijeli taj oglas je čudan
<phd> Što trebamo: (osobu koja je) prilagodljiva i sposobna za suradnju i uspostavljanje dobrih odnosa s različitim tipovima ljudi (unutar i izvan poduzeća);
<jelly> nisam!
<jelly> ni unutar ni izvan preduzeće
<dodobas> čudan ... jes
<dodobas> ne trazim posao ...
<phd> učinilo mi se da je vrh ovo sa "unutar i izvan poduzeća"...
<phd> ali da je requirement da osoba ima smisla za humor još nisam do sad vidio u oglasu za posao
<jelly> to bi tražio pod obavezno u našoj Grupi
<obrut> ne znam sta je gore, da nemas to u oglasu pa ti dodje netko tko nema smisla za humor ili da imas pa ti dodje netko tko misli da ima smisla za humor, a nema :)
<obrut> i jel to testiras na razgovoru ? tipa ispricas neki vic, neku salu pa gledas reakciju
<jelly> za to imaš intervju
<obrut> a ako intervjuer misli da imas smisla za humor i baci salu koja nije smijesna, sta onda ? :)
<obrut> s/imas/ima/
<jelly> recimo tražiš neto plaću kakvu ima nijemac na toj poziciji, pa gledaš da li misle da si ozbiljan ili se šališ
<jelly> doduše ovaj koji radi izračun cijene i troškova za stolariju ima vjerojatno drukčiju plaću
<nixhr> jelly: ovo sto spominjes je jako zanimljiv primjer kako kroz humor mozes saznati sto netko drugi zna/misli/ima stav 
<nixhr> nedavno citao knjigu o tome: https://www.amazon.com/Inside-Jokes-Using-Humor-Reverse-Engineer/dp/0262518694
<BotoMlat> nixhr: imas mozda datum za tvorene dane ? na GB stranicama ne pise puno 
<nixhr> BotoMlat: nemam jos sluzbeno
<nixhr> al mogu pitat nesluzbeno :)
<BotoMlat> nixhr: mozes, a mozes i knjigu posuditi ako si gotov s njom :) 
<jelly> nixhr: primjer je iz stvarnog zivota, i nije bila sala :-)
<BotoMlat> jelly: kako je komisija prihvatila trazenje takve place ? 
<nixhr> jelly: vjerujem, odlican pristup
<jelly> BotoMlat: nisu se jos javili nazad 
<BotoMlat> :) :) 
<nixhr> BotoMlat: ako imas kindle mogu ti lendnut (ako se da lendat taj naslov)
<BotoMlat> Ahhh, sorka, ja i dalje na WCu citm papirnate knjige :( 
<jelly> nemas tablet za wc?
<BotoMlat> baterija kratko traje, star je. 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jelly, cuju se, naravno
<Mmike> mehanicke tastature se cuju
<Mmike> al' sam skuzio da Das sa MX brown tipkama nije nist glasniji od Logitecha K200/K270
<BotoMlat> moja je membransko-mehanicka i cuje se koliko i klikanje mishem, klinci uredno spavaju dok ja tamburam 
<Mmike> tak da ono, ok je to sve
<Mmike> ma nije bed spavanje, bed je zena koja me oce ubit :)
<Mmike> recimo, imam redragon kumaru koja je jebena, bijela, super svijetli, ono, milinica prava :)
<BotoMlat> Mmike: to je samo manifestacija neceg drugog :) 
<Mmike> al' ima mx blue tipkice i - glasno :)
<Mmike> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalo je tvrda
<Mmike> al' nije original MX pa nije tak jako tvrda
<Mmike> ono, skroz je ok
<BotoMlat> Jao, to je jedna od onih koje si snimio na filmicu u kojem si usporedjivao buku ? Pa pejstni filmic i tu 
<Mmike> jelly, https://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/ibm-model-m-mehanicka-tipkovnica-tastatura-1987-oglas-27058801
<Mmike> jelly, s ovim se dogovaram vec tjednima da se vidimo, lik stalno nest komplicira
<Mmike> nece da se nadjemo kod njega nego negdje u birtiji i da ponesem nesh di moze ps2 ustekat :D
<Mmike> https://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/coolermaster-storm-quickfire-tk-mx-cherry-brown-oglas-28141256
<Mmike> fak, ovaj mi rusi cijenu :D
<Mmike> BotoMlat, neznam di mi je filmic
<Mmike> i neznam kak da ga pejstnem tu
<Mmike> mogu na telegram
<Mmike> super osjecaj kad se vratis u ofis a ono te ceka jos malo kave od ujutro :)
<BotoMlat> kak sam se ja znao ljutiti na cistacicu nesposobnu shvatiti da ja svoju kavu suslam 8h ako treba. "bila je na stolu,ja oprala" :)
<Mmike> BotoMlat, shareao na podmornicare
<dodobas> to je mx blue ...
<Mmike> ye
<Mmike> kliktalica
<Mmike> super su mi bolje koje ostavlja tastatura :D
<BotoMlat> Mmike: meni ne treba, ja sam cuo, milsio sam za potrebe razgovora ovdje.
<Mmike> nemam uspoiredbu
<Mmike> inace, nisu switchevi glasni
<Mmike> nego tipka kad udari u granicnik
<Mmike> to se cuje
<Mmike> a kak das keyboard ima metalno kuciste, onda je nest tisa nego CM Storm
<Mmike> ne znacajno, al' je tisa
<Mmike> pa ima jednaku kolicinu buke k'o K200
<BotoMlat> Onda je netko drugi radio side-by-side mjerenje uzasnosti. Apropo lupanja, ima kod nas za kupiti gumica-stopica ? ? 
<Mmike> BotoMlat, ima, al' ne napravi puno to
<Mmike> ovaj das kaj imam doma je skroz ok
<Mmike> ugl, i ovu kumaru moram prodat
<Mmike> jedino, dete neda, jer su mu super bojice dok se tipka :D
<ivoks> ja imam das
<ivoks> sasvim je ok
<Mmike> nebih se slozio
<Mmike> das je uber
<Mmike> meni najbolja trenutno tastatura 
<ivoks> imao sam black widow
<ivoks> i bila mi je bolja; ali das dodje s brown switchevima koji su tisi od ovih na razoru, koji su bili blue
<ivoks> no vidim da sada razor ima svoje switcheve
<BotoMlat> ivoks: ja sam nedavno ubo razer ornata, ta je nekakva membransko-mehanicka i milinica je 
<BotoMlat> Nda, linux app za backlight programiranje je manji uzas, jedino to me muci kod nje. 
<ivoks> ma to su mi nebitne stvari
<ivoks> bitno mi je samo da ima US raspored
<ivoks> https://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional/
<ivoks> ovo sad imam
<jelly> kad velis us raspored, mislis na siroki enter?  jli ti je stvarno bitno kaj pise na tipkama
 * obrut si raspored bira softverski, sta pise ni ne gledam
<dodobas> stari dobri ~/.xmodmap :)
<Mmike> ++ za US raspored
<Mmike> tanki siroki enter, siroki shiftevi, siroki backspace
<Mmike> i TKL, nemrem vise s numerickom tastaturom, sam smeta :)
<ivoks> jelly: fizicki raspored
<obrut> ih, xmodmap, to nisam koristio godinama :) hr_US vec dugo vremena dolazi po defaultu u (nekim) distrama ;)
<ivoks> enter u jednom redu, \ iznad entera
<ivoks> i 10 tipki izmedju shifteva
<Mmike> to! 10 tipki izmedju shifteva! 
<ivoks> numericka tipkovnica dodje handy u unityu
<Mmike> bovako: https://www.cherry-world.com/cherry-mx-board-8-0.html
<Mmike> erm, ovako: https://www.cherry-world.com/cherry-mx-board-8-0.html
<hrvoje> viš zanimljivo, većina ljudi s kojima sam pričao hoće ISO (široki) enter a ne Ansi (uski)
<hrvoje> a na sve se navikneš, ja igrom slučaja imam uskog (molim bez provokacija) i skroz je oke :D
<jelly> e da, onaj <> kod lijevog shifta mi nikad nije bio jasan
<jelly> hrvoje: ja jedino 2-row enter priznam, navika
<Mmike> hrvoje, kad velis 'uski', mislis na visinu, a ne na sirinu, right?
<hrvoje> jelly: rekli smo bez perverzija :))))))
<jelly> nije li ansi onaj koji je u jednom redu?
<hrvoje> Å¡alu na stranu, da ... na visinu :)
<hrvoje> da, iso je onaj veliki mislim a ansi onaj mali (jednoredni)
<Mmike> jednoredni = siroki
<Mmike> dvoredni = uski
<Mmike> siroki = good, uski = not-so-good
<hrvoje> potpisujem :))
<Mmike> hrvoje, i ti ga volis sireg? :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: pa da se osjeti :)))
<Mmike> well put, well put :D
<hrvoje> sehr gut :)
<hrvoje> kad pogledaš, tipkovnica ti je nešto s čim se družiš 10+ sati dnevno ... to i ekran ima smisla uzeti mrvu kvalitetnije
<jelly> to je najbitniji dio racunala
<jelly> cpu, ram, ssd, to je sve bezveze
<BotoMlat> opet o ANuSIma pricate ?
<Mmike> kake monitore imate
<Mmike> kad vec pricamo
<dodobas> Dell U2715H X 2
<hrvoje> LG 27UD58 ... neloš
<hrvoje> x1, sirotinja :D
<jelly> Acer AL1722, 1024x1280 :-D
<jelly> doma ili na poslu?
<Mmike> ja imam neki dell
<Mmike> k'o silverspace :D
<jelly> doma imam IPS!
<jelly> jes da je 15 godina star!
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ima centos nesto a-la 'apt-get build-dep' ?
<Mmike> velim 'yum install vim' i dobijem 1023984 perl paketa :D
 * obrut ima isto ko dodobas, isti model x2 :)
<jelly> neb znala
<Mmike> stress-efivar.c:169:18: error: ‘FS_IOC_SETFLAGS’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<Mmike>   ret = ioctl(fd, FS_IOC_SETFLAGS, &flags);
<Mmike> sishi, mario, sishi
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> morao sam 'make clean' rec
<Mmike> u cistom direktoriju
<Mmike> vileni, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eoOtQcF7S0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: £1,000 vs £100,000 vs £1,000,000 Racing Simulators :: Duration: 04:07 :: Views: 3,003,565 uploaded by WTF1 :: 26,111 likes :: 1,119 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> zatvorili promet za pola grada
<hrvoje> i još kiša pada. Bit će zabavno do doma ... :-\
<jelly> ću ćuuu
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7e3VvmnQY0&list=PLDFbn0_RyGtNS714xPpAsXr-C7eHxnW1m&index=3
<datase> ^ YouTube :: VOZI ME VLAK V DALJAVE - VIDEOSEX (1987) :: Duration: 02:35 :: Views: 14,515 uploaded by hikonline1001 :: 76 likes :: 7 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> moj bus prosao taman prije nego su zatvorili
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-11
<nixhr> jutrar
<nixhr> tj
<nixhr> jutar
<fl-int> dobro jutro
<nixhr> jel zna netko nekog ko zna nekog ko ima kakvu informaciju o VPS-ovima na mydataknox.hr ?
<nixhr> BotaniCar: ODI 18.5.2019. od 10 do 17 sati
<jelly> nixhr: jedino mogu reć kao korisnik, vrte se na kvm-u, ipv4 only, bw limiti na 100Mbps, svakih par mjeseci zašteka mreža ali mimo toga radi relativno pouzdano
<nixhr> jelly pa to je korisna informacija! hvala!
<nixhr> jelly: a jel znas jel imaju rijesenu redundanciju/failover/live migraciju i ine dzidze ili je kaubojski pristup? te da li oversellaju resurse?
<jelly> po onim jednim radovima koji su bili rekao bi da nemaju live migraciju
<jelly> a da li oversellaju... SVI VPS/VM provideri oversellaju, taj business ne moze biti isplativ ako ne ides na velike kolicine i statisticki racunas da ce 80% korisnika trositi prosjecno 20-50% zakupljenih resursa
<jelly> pitanje je da li se primijeti (nisam primijetio usporenja; ali ne trosim ni iopse ni puno mreze)
<nixhr> jelly: kuzim. tnx.
<nixhr> e i jos jedno pitanjce, vidim tamo kao nesto vnc u skrinshotovima, jel to kao remote KVM konzola, ono mos gledat dok se stroj boota/uc u bootloader ak se nekaj zblesi s kernelom i to?
<jelly> da, ima konzola
<nixhr> cool
<jelly> nixhr: e da, gledam tickete, imali su ispad od ~8 sati jednom u 2017, dobio mjesec dana besplatno nazad
<dodobas> putar
<dodobas> jelly: tko to ?
<jelly> nixhr: i blokirali su neki icmp promet iz cista mira, dok nisam trazio da puste
<jelly> VPS provider
<dodobas> ja opet trazim neki VPS provider ... za sad sam nekako najvise prema DigitalOcean
<jelly> ja volim low latency, hocu u .hr
<dodobas> koji onda u HR ? :)
<jelly> mydataknox 93kn KVM
<nixhr> dodobas: ja trosim transip.eu vec godinama, prezadovoljan
<obrut> komentar na mydataknox fejsbuku: ODLIČNA EKIPA, čujemo se 10 puta dnevno i uvijek mi riješe probleme. Sve pohvale.
<dodobas> jelly: mydataknox ima 100mbit link ?
<obrut> ak se cuje s njima 10x dnevno, nekak sumnjam da je sve ok :)
 * obrut hetzner nije zvao ni jednom :P
<dodobas> obrut: heh
<jelly> dodobas: ne.  Ima bw limit na firewallu.
<jelly> mislim da se nisam pisao s njima bar godinu dana, a i tad je bilo za jednostavnije plaćanje a ne zbog usluge
<jelly> tražio sam da mi ispostave za po 3 mjeseca račun, i sad rade tako, mrzi me davati banci za svaku transakciju
<dodobas> cekam ja da openIT izbaci svoj VPS ... :)
<jelly> zakoni su zanimljivi kad si zaposlenik tu a imas obrt tamo i koristis resurse firme tu (vrijeme, prostor ili opremu)
<dodobas> kako provjeriti ping prema nekome iz ostatka svijeta, ima li neki tool/servis ?
<dodobas> :q
<dodobas> meh :)
<obrut> ima, zove se "ping" :)
<dodobas> a je .. i sad da random trazim adrese po svijetu :)
<jelly> imas obicno i ping na Looking Glass stranicama
<obrut> ma samo otvori stroj da popusis neki botnet malware, instaliraj nesto sto ce samo sa strane snifat promet i mjerit odziv :)
<jelly> naravno, search za "looking glass" sad u 2019 nalazi filmove i staklare umjesto alata za mrezni debug
<dodobas> dakle ... stvarni problem ... :)
<jelly> ima 2 looking glassa od 10 rezultata, jedan u .br, jedan cogent
<jelly> pa se pingaj
<dodobas> imam klijenta u Etijopiji, i sad bi trebalo demo servis prebacit u produkciju ... u etijopiji nema bas VPS servera, pa je mogucnost hostat u EU ...
<obrut> skuzio sam da u zadnje vrijeme IXP-ovi sve manje daju public looking glass 
<dodobas> sad ... kako mjerit odziv prema Etijopiji :)
<obrut> ja sam bas radio aplikaciju za jedan IXP i looking glass smo stavili iza logina :P
<jelly> pih
<jelly> dodobas: mozda bi bilo blize south africa
<dodobas> nemam pojma gdje ovi izlaze ... tj. kamo je backbone Etijopije spojen, ... gdje se mogu naci takve informaijce? 
<jelly> odes na looking glass i kliknes show route bgp ;-)
<jelly> ak znas koji AS ima stranice koje nacrtaju
<jelly> https://bgp.he.net/AS43009#_graph4
<dodobas> cogent ... nema afriku uopce :)
<obrut> dodobas jel znas ikoju IP adresu od klijenta ?
<dodobas> idem kopat
<obrut> pa cemo naci i AS i najkraci AS-PATH :)
<dodobas> s tim da ... ponekad ... kad im padne internet ... onda se spajaju preko satelita ...
 * jelly nakon 25 godina i dalje ne zna kak radi BGP, samo barata pojmovima
<dodobas> obrut: imam random address iz Etijopije ... 213.55.95.15
<obrut> sto se AS-eva tice, koliko mi se cini, preko sparklea ima samo dva hopa
<DomaMuffin> Morgen !
<dodobas> obrut: prijevod moooooolim ... :)
<obrut> sto se tice BGP peeringa, samo su dvije "organizacije" izmedju :) jedan telekom koji je izgleda upstream za ovaj etiopijski i jedan tier 1 provider
<dodobas> a sto je sparkle ?
<dodobas> i jel ide prema EU ili prema negdje drugdje ?
<obrut> telekom italia sparkle
<dodobas> ok, dakle ide prema EU
<obrut> by default, ako nema nikakvih posebnih route poliycia/preferenci, promet izmedju bi trebo ic tim putem :)
<dodobas> ok, EU VPS it is ... tnx 
<DomaMuffin> Upao sam u pol razgovora koji ukljucuje Etiopijske telekome, nemre bolje. 
<obrut> ono sto sam radio u zadnjih godinu dana je aplikacija koja je upravo managirala promet da NE ide defaultnim putevima :)
<Mmike> obrut, koji paket na hecneru imas ti?
<obrut> ih, nemam pojma, imam tri... 
<Mmike> ja se hocu maknut s linodeta
<Mmike> neki dan sam pitao da mi dodaju novu IP adresu
<Mmike> 6 sati nitko na ticket nije odgovorio
<DomaMuffin> Vracam se ecnere tebiii :) 
<obrut> imam jos onaj jedan stari koji moram maknut do 31.4. :)
<Mmike> dok nisam na facebooku napisao da su losi L:)
<Mmike> obrut, fak, i ja! :) :) :)
<Mmike> onaj stari i pre skupi :)
<obrut> pardon, 30.4. :)
<Mmike> srca ti, pa to je sad!
<obrut> da ... koji placam zbog nedostatka vremena (lijenosti)
<obrut> imam VQ7 koji moram migrirat, CX10 i CX11
<Mmike> obrut, kak ti rade ti cx10/cx11?
<obrut> rade skroz ok za moje potrebe... nemam ni neki veliki load na njih da bi eventualno primjetio nekakva stekanja
<Mmike> CX10 vise ne postoji
<obrut> da :)
<obrut> to je isto neki stari, samo cekam da me potjeraju da se maknem
<dodobas> VQ7, to je isto neki stari ?
<Mmike> CX21 je 6 eura mjesecno, 2vCPUa i 4GB memorije
<Mmike> pa to je bolje neg linode
<dodobas> yup
<obrut> dodotbas da, to je taj koji moram ugasit/migrirat do kraja mjeseca
<Mmike> na linodu za 8.5 eura dobim 2gige memorije, i 1 cpu
<Mmike> ok, dobijem 50 gigi storidza, na hecneru je 40
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> baj baj linode :)
<obrut> s tim da za Hetzner treba racunat da je +1 EUR za IP adresu, mislim da su cijene bez dedicated IP adrese
<phd> pogledaj si i contabo Mmike 
<vileni> obrut: samo 1eur za dodatni ip?
<Mmike> mislim da je na linodu extra IP dolar
<DomaMuffin> imas cijeli IPv6 subnet u paketu ! :) 
<obrut> vileni: bilo je da je +1 EUR za IP (v4) adresu, sad ne znam kak je s "dodatnima"
<obrut> IPv6 dolazi po defaultu za dzabe
<Mmike> obrut, ima hecner bekap neki za upalit?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, imas backup pakete za kupit , defaultno neku bijedu imas 
<obrut> nisam nikad koristio pa nemam pojma
<obrut> nisam jos izgubio podatke pa nisam poceo bekapirat :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, #define bjeda
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, ajcek da se logiram i vidim.
<dodobas> VPS na ecneru ... snapshot 0.01/GB per month ... Backups 20% of instance price ...
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, na linodu za 2.5 dolara mjesecno imam dnevni backup masine, cuva se 7 dana, i imam tjedni backup koji se cuva ... 4 tjedna?
<DomaMuffin> ovdje dobis backup space i snadji se sam.
<vileni> obrut: floating ip je 1.25eur
<DomaMuffin> Mislim, ja imam dedije, ne znam kaj ti kupujes
<dodobas> ecner ... Backups are nightly copies of your server that we make automatically to keep your data safe. You can store up to 7 of them. And if you need, you can change the period that the snapshots are made to suit your needs.
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, vps
<DomaMuffin> Aha, ne znam onda, sorry
<Mmike> dodobas++
<vileni> pristojan im je taj vps cloud
<vileni> i naplacuju po koristenju
<DomaMuffin> EX* dediji dobiju 100 GB Backup space defaultno. 
<dodobas> da
<vileni> ja imam neki sa aukcije, ali uzet cu si i par vps-ova
<jelly> DomaMuffin: koji protokol je za pristup backup spaceu, sftp, rsync. s3?
<jelly> Mmike: also, contabo NE.  Oni su razlog zašto više fly ne postoji...
<jelly> Mmike: držali backup na istom raid arrayu di i VPS
<Mmike> rotfl
<Mmike> jelly, thnx :D
<jelly> a nisu bili jeftini, 20-30eur na mjesec
<Mmike> pav ^^
<Mmike> ma kad vidim cijene
<Mmike> sumLJivo je to bilo
<Mmike> ja cu sad sve na linode prvo prebacit
<jelly> svima tima koji vele da imaju 7 dana backup VPS-a ne vjeruj da imaju backup, nego snapshote na istom storageu
<Mmike> i tak mi je sve u kontejnerima pa lako migriram
<Mmike> jelly, linode fakat ima backup
<Mmike> oso bio host, i oslo sve u kurac
<jelly> možda, ako su precizno opisali kak rade backup
<DomaMuffin> jelly: webdav, samba, ssh, sftp ( stavis kvacice na protokole koje zelis u management sucelju na webu );  vidim sad da nude i vlastiti backup servis ( https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/BackupService/en )
<Mmike> i veli linode, jebiga, oslo
<Mmike> pokrenuo novu virtualku, povuko s backupa, done/done
<jelly> BotoMlat: to je vrlo ok
<jelly> Mmike: e to je dobro
<jelly> i da mozes sam vratit, to je super
<DomaMuffin> jelly, najskuplji backup space kaj mozes kupiti je 10,000 GB Backup space (Price (monthly): € 39.90 / Setup (once): € 0.00)
<jelly> DomaMuffin: za tu cijenu bi uzeo B2/backblaze sa strane 
<DomaMuffin> Samo kazem
<jelly> s tim da B2 cepa na prometu za restore, a ovo je ipak lokalno u H.
<Mmike> jelly, yup. jedini bed je bio kaj nismo skuzili da je umrlo jedno 10 sati :) 
<Mmike> yup, ja imam sve na b2 jos backupirano, JUST IN CASE
<Mmike> super je b2
<Mmike> bolji nego tarsnap
<Mmike> i jeftiniji :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kolko dodje 10TB u backblazea?
<Mmike> nist
<jelly> i još bolji je ak imaš cloudflare jer imaju deal za jeftiniji promet
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> smijesne cifre neke
<jelly> toliko je jeftino da sam razmišljao umjesto on premises traka koristiti B2
<jelly> za firmu, di se količina backupa mjeri u PB
<DomaMuffin> GDPR compliance?
<Mmike> shmdpr
<Mmike> neda ti se migrirat
<jelly> boli me đon za GDPR, enkriptam
<Mmike> pa izmisljas razloge :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-storage-pricing.html
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, sve je enkriptirano gore
<Mmike> a samo ti imas key
<jelly> backblaze ne zna kaj je gore
<DomaMuffin> jelly, mene bi pravnik razapel da zna da ikaj turam van, bez obzira na eknripciju. *shrug*
<jelly> DomaMuffin: onda platiš skuplje za B2 u EU
<Mmike> ili
<jelly> ali opet je relativno ok
<Mmike> kupis svoj datacenter
<Mmike> i uzmes pravniku od place
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, imas u RH datacentre koji ti potvrde compliance bez troska. 
<DomaMuffin> jelly, guglam upravo
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, compliance za kaj?
<Mmike> ak su podaci kriptirani, kaj ima veze?
<Mmike> na tebi je da se osiguras da si dobro zakriptiro
<Mmike> da nemas 'mama123' password 
<Mmike> i ino
<jelly> Mmike: GDPR ima dosta papirologije
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kak mozes garantirati da je nesto dobro kriptirano, moras negdje imati definirane "dobre" standarde kojih se drzis i sto sranja, GDPR ima ( kad sam zadnje gledao) 32 articla koji na siroko opisuju kaj svi u lancu cuvanja podataka moraju zadovoljiti. 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pa to ti velim
<Mmike> ti kriptiras
<Mmike> i garantiras da je dobro kriptirano
<Mmike> i ak si ok, ok si
<Mmike> ak nisi ok, sjebo si
<Mmike> tak svejedno
<DomaMuffin> No, pricam puno: datacentar ti mora pokazati ISO certifikat i aneksirati da se smatraju GDPR compliant i dati svoju dokumentaciju kojom to opravdavaju
<Mmike> al kaj ti vrijedi dal su oni gdpr compliant ako ti plaintext sranja spremas tamo, koja se ticu privatnih osoba?
<jelly> Mmike: moras imati i jedno i drugo
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, svaka karika u lancu cuvanja podataka garantira za sebe i one ispod. ja garantiram da ne saljem plaintext, a mj storage provider da ima tipa s kalasnjikovom ispred sale. Karikiram, jasno
<Mmike> znaci da moj owncloud ja opce nebi smio imat :D
<DomaMuffin> Ovisi. 
<Mmike> pa, nemam nist kriptirano, i stoji mi u americi :D
<DomaMuffin> Hjao
<Mmike> srecom, privatni je :)
<Mmike> nemam nist firmensko gore :)
<jelly> Mmike: ako ne pruzas uslugu nikome nego je privatno ili za obitelj
<DomaMuffin> Nemoj to ovdje tipkat' :) 
<Mmike> pda, ne pruzam nikom uslugu
<Mmike> al' ono
<DomaMuffin> Jel firmin owncloud ili Maria Splivala Osobe ?
<Mmike> pajz sad
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, maria splivala osobe :)
<Mmike> Osoba :D
<DomaMuffin> boli te kua onda
<Mmike> nego, slusaj ovo
<Mmike> imam recimo mobitel
<Mmike> koji je firmin
<Mmike> i koji synca podatke u googlo
<Mmike> sta onda?
<Mmike> ili email
<Mmike> kak email moze bit gdpr compliant?
<jelly> googlo se osiguralo da je compliant
<Mmike> ono, dobio sam mail od osobe X
<DomaMuffin> Ovo kaj jelly veli
<Mmike> kak to GDPRam? nit sam trazio da mi netko salje mail nit mogu kaj s tim napravit
<Mmike> ok, ignore kontakti, nego email
<DomaMuffin> goglo garantira da je njihov servis komplajant, ti moras garantirati da je tvoj service usage compliant
<Mmike> ok, nema googleta u prici
<Mmike> dobio sam mail
<Mmike> na svoj mail server
<Mmike> od privatne osobe
<Mmike> znaci, njegova mejl adresa je privatni podataka povezljiv s privatnom osobom
<Mmike> znaci GDPRan je
<Mmike> sta onda?
<jelly> Mmike: onda pazis da imas siguran pristup servisima, a SMTP transport je takav kakav je
<DomaMuffin> OK,ako je osoba sama inicirala kontakt to se racuna kao implicitno pristajanje da znas tko je. Google se brine da do tog kontakta zlouporabom servisa nemre nitko. Ti se svojim internim aktom pobrines da imas politiku cuvanja , brisanja, i sranja raspisanih u GDPR-u
<Mmike> nema gogla u igri
<DomaMuffin> OK, ti si gugl
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> ja sam firmaX
<DomaMuffin> tko je ? 
<Mmike> nema gugla
<Mmike> znaci, ja sam firmaX
<Mmike> koja ima svoj mejl server u firmi, na svom serveru, u ormaru u podrumu
<Mmike> a osobaT ima svoj privatni mejl server negdje drugdje
<Mmike> i ta osoba mi posalje mejl
<Mmike> dal' moram taj mejl obrisat ili sto vec radit?
<DomaMuffin> Moras napisati politiku kaj ces s tim, i dati do znanja korisniku da je to tak. Korisnik ima pravo reci "zajebi, brisi me" ili "aha, pa dobro". 
<Mmike> wat?
<jelly> moraš ga pazit i mazit, a obrisat samo ako dobijes zahtjev za tim od te osobe (i mozes potvrdit da je to stvarno ta osoba... sto u principu znaci da ak posalje na isti nacin zahtjev da se mozes pravit blesav :-D)
<Mmike> to znaci da ja mogu doc guglu i rec 'ovo je moja privatna mejl adresa, izvolite ju pobrisat'
<jelly> Mmike: 
<jelly> da
<Mmike> for real? i google ce to napravit, i obrisat moj email iz svih mailboxoca?
<DomaMuffin> Ti mozes reci da je uvjet za koristenje usluga tvoje firme da imena korisnika i firmi koristis u javno vidljivom portfelju ( radio sam wordpress za botanicara ). Ovaj moze reci "OK" , ili moze reci "necu". 
<Mmike> recimo, mario@hotmail.com, to mi je privatna mail adresa. I sad mogu otic googletu i rec 'molim vas da because GDPR obrisete moj mail sa svojih servera'. I sva ekipa kojoj sam ikad pisao vise nece imat moje mailove u svojim inboxovima?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, sve vece firme vec imaju automatiku kojom mozes zahtjevati uvid u sve podatke koje cuvaju o tebi, traziti brisanje, i imaju GDPR-related kontakt
<jelly> Mmike: moze se i tako interpretirati, da
<DomaMuffin> To je dio regulative
<Mmike> iako sam pisao ljudima na njihove privatne emajlove? 
<Mmike> mislim, al' google ih cuva, firma za email, jebiga
<jelly> google ih cuva, nisi slao bas guglu
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, mail koji si ti poslao nekom  implicira da pristajes da ga ima. Ako si cc-ao na 44000 firmi, moras poslati  44000 zahtjeva za brisanje. 
<jelly> sve sto si slao bas njima moraju obrisati 
<DomaMuffin> Regulativa je razumna pa firma moze regulatornom tijelu ( azop ) poslati zahtjev da to ne napravi jer zajebavas ! 
<DomaMuffin> Jer su predvidjeli scenario u kojem zajebavas :) 
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> znaci, hostat svoj mail server se, u biti, vise opce ne isplati :D
<Mmike> mislim, kak opce to izgleda? Recimo da botanicar.doo ima email na googletu. I sad se mi dopisuejmo oko posla oko svega
<jelly> isplati se ako drzis do privatnosti i neindeksiranja tvog sadrzaja i zanimacija
<DomaMuffin> Ono, kao privatnoj osobi mi je to bas cool. Na poslu si ocu kosu iscupat. Znas kaj znaci da moram odrzat atomicnost backupa uz opciju da retrogradno obrisem samo povjerljive podatke vezane uz osobu X, a da ostavim ono kaj moram ostaviti zakonski
<jelly> DomaMuffin: neke stvari su apsolutno neizvedive
<Mmike> i ja u nekom trenutku velim 'obrisi sve moje', kaj, moras obrisat svu korespodenciju samnom koju imas?
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ali mozes napraviti best effort, izbrises iz indeksa i ne moze se restorati a to sto su podaci i dalje na trakama je tehnicki problem :-)
<DomaMuffin> Jos je gore, samo privatni subset podataka, nekaj moram ostaviti jer $zkoni 
<jelly> i svaka drzava drukcije interpretira
<DomaMuffin> jelly, velim da je regulativa razumna, "best efford" je lifesaver
<nixhr> uhapsilo Assangea
<jelly> slovenski telco veli da oni _ne smiju_ drzati CDR starije od 12 mjeseci
<jelly> nixhr: i neka ga, mali supak
<Mmike> sad kad mi je isteko kredit mogu doc u bamku i rec 'sve brisite'
<Mmike> pa onda u onaj HROK isto rec 'sve brisite'
<jelly> nije cistio za svojom micom macom u ambasadi
<Mmike> i onda nemam bad credit history vise :D :D :D
<Mmike> nixhr, daj url
<Mmike> idem jest!
<Mmike> u Dzamiju!
<jelly> Mmike: drugi zakoni overrideaju GDPR na zalost :-)
<jelly> DomaMuffin: pogotovo sto "anonimizacija" nigdje ne radi kak spada
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, drzanje te vrste zapisa je vec zakonski regulirano, taj dio GDPR ne dira, zakonska regulativa je "jaca"
<Mmike> jelly, for real? :D
<nixhr> mmike: https://bit.ly/2X1yMuO
<DomaMuffin> Kaj nije njemu isti kua? Do sad je bil zatvoren u ambasadi, sad ce bar moci u dvoriste na setnju.
<Mmike> nixhr, kaj ti tesko tak bilo copy/pasteat url, neg ti lakse bilo jebavat me s time? :)
<Mmike> nixhr, neda mi se, lakse mi rec da izmisljas i da ti ne vjerujem :D
<DomaMuffin> "ne znam engleski"
<Mmike> "nemrem tipkat" :)
<DomaMuffin> hahahahahaha
<Mmike> na slashdotu nema
<Mmike> znaci, nije se desilo :)
<Mmike> Fak, upravo se pojavilo :D :D :D
<Mmike> idem jest, taman kad se vratim ce bit komentara na slashdotu
<jelly> svaki put se iznenadim kad netko spomene da /. jos postoji
<DomaMuffin> Ahahahha: Ivo Josipović se vraća u SDP: S Davorom Bernardićem potpisuje Sporazum o udruživanju i priključenju svoje stranke Naprijed Hrvatska SDP-u
<jelly> Evo Nas Nazad Hrvatska
<DomaMuffin> ENNH dobro zvuci! 
<jelly> NNNI
<jelly> kolega u 
<jelly> žapcu našao Twix varijaciju sa spekulas keksom unutra, VRLO FINO
<DomaMuffin> The dough is prepared by beating butter, sugar and spices and combining them. The flour and leavening agent are mixed separately and then added. Bakers are careful not to overwork the dough, so it will rise slightly. The dough is stored in a cool place overnight to give the spices time to permeate the dough and add extra flavor.
<DomaMuffin> GO ! 
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpcUTefw-8M&t=823s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Tangerine Dream - Exit @ 13:43 :: Duration: 36:46 :: Views: 224,505 uploaded by Richard W :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> pišem si da ne zaboravim kak se to zove: Tangerine Dream - Choronzon
<dodobas> e kad je uopce onaj uskrs, nesto ... kad se kao ne radi
<jelly> let me google that for you...
<dodobas> ajd pls :)
<jelly> http://google.com/search?q=uskrs+2019
<jelly> 21.04. je uskrs, uskrsnji ponedjeljak 22.04. je neradni
<dodobas> oh lol ... https://neradni-dani.com/uskrs.html
<obrut> dodobas: dobro da si reko, ja bi zaboravio na to :)
<jelly> onaj degraf je referenca, oni vec 10+ godina imaju tocne podatke na webu unaprijed ;-)
<jelly> https://degraf.hr/kalendari/neradni-dani.htm
<jelly> da su stavili reklame na tu stranicu pokupili bi miijune, sta milijune, STOTINE kuna
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D34I1__WAAIf7l9?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
<sillyslux> sta je to tako sporko? nisu valjda tartufe
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ne Å¡ampinjoni iz vrta 
<SilverSpace> kiša pada pa je blatno 
<sillyslux> ah
<SilverSpace> iz zemlje rastu 
<sillyslux> one u ducanu su uvik ciste
<SilverSpace> da u drugacijim uvjetima rastu 
<SilverSpace> i ovi su cisti dosta kad nema kise 
<SilverSpace> sad je jako blatno pa su zato pvako prljavi 
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: sad kad se osuši blato onda se lako ovo ocetka 
<SilverSpace> i bude cisto 
<SilverSpace> četkom za zube :) 
<sillyslux> :D
<sillyslux> ona meka
<SilverSpace> ma normalna :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-12
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, junaci ! 
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Her mornnug!
<dodobas> mein gott ... :)
<Mmike> GROT GROT
<hbogner> obrut, jesi uspio išta testirati onu atom kantu?
<hbogner> tj. "test appliance" 
<obrut> hej, jesam, zasad samo mrezni dio, guta to cudo i dosta neoptimalnih FW ruleova :)
<obrut> budem probao i virtualizaciju kako radi, nadam se ovaj vikend
<hbogner> pokusaj testirati sve sto te interesira, imamo jos jedan uput za testiranje kad ti zavrsis
<obrut> ok, budem probo zavrsit sve za vikend
<hbogner> nemoras ovaj vikend bas sve forsirati, ali u neko skoro vrijeme ce morati dalje :)
<Mmike> obrut, jesi kupio Ryzena?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> i  eto me na novom internetu https://i.imgur.com/ifYrv5y.png
<datase> ^image/png 500x192 27.7KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<jelly> kaj to je, kabelska?
<jelly> not bnet not vip a1?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> kabel
<SilverSpace> a1 su jebeni lopovi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> a kaj cu kad mi treba internet
<jelly> a, po čemu su lopovi?  ne vjerujem da su išta veći lopovi od kojeg drugog telekoma
<jelly> a btnet usluga se raspala ili Å¡to?
<DomaMuffin> Dobro da nish online ne igram, na pokucnom mi je latencija u ovom testu ~90mc
<DomaMuffin> *ms
<jelly> ouch
<jelly> to se i na ssh osjeti
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa a1 je preuzeo bnet 
<SilverSpace> i sad sve vode pod a1
<SilverSpace> btnet mi je svako malo u zadnjih pola godine zezao 
<SilverSpace> internet pucao 
<SilverSpace> bar desetak puta sam ih zvao kao nesto poprave i nakon dva tjedna isto 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja ima bnet uslugu, a ne a1 uslugu, iako su oni dio a1
<hbogner> vidi koji će ti ponuditi bolje uvjete preko iste infrastrukture
<SilverSpace> ovaj zadnji mjesec nisam ih ni zvao a pucalo stalno
<hbogner> bio mi je a1 agent u zgradi i kaze da postoje razlike u cijeni
<SilverSpace> hbogner: prijavio se na bnet a dosli mi sve a1
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sve sad objedinjuju 
<SilverSpace> bit ce a1
<hbogner> je je, ja u 12. mjesecu produžavao ugovor i u 2. mjesecu mi kuca a1 na vrata sa boljim uvjetima nego bnet ... go foigure
<hbogner> a bnet je a1 vec od prije
<SilverSpace> pa da i ja se prijavio preko neta pa mi dosli iz a1 i kao od njih jos 15% manje nego preko neta 
<SilverSpace> za prvu godinu
<SilverSpace> nadam se da mi sad bude sve radilo 
<SilverSpace> internet uglavnom 
<jelly> 10Mbps upload je možda malo ali sve što pouzdano je bolje od nepouzdanog
<phd> otkako sam navik'o na optiku 10Mbps izgleda očajno malo
<Mmike> phd, jelda? :D
<phd> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kaj bi sa starim internetom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zezao u zadnje vtijeme
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si ti ono imao?
<jelly> btnet
<phd> to je egzotika
<jelly> šteta što ne radi kak spada, uvijek navijam za male igrače
<phd> kakva je ovo nova điđa, 1.500kn za 2+1 i miran si kao nekoliko godina?
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> btnet mi je inace radi tv bio super 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj su internet nesto sjebali 
<SilverSpace> bas stalno zadnjih pola godine pucanje i to me otjeralo 
<SilverSpace> od njih
<SilverSpace> najgore kaj puca subotom nedjeljom dok nikog u podrsci nema
<SilverSpace> ovi a1 i bnet slazu tako tv pakete programa da popizdis 
<SilverSpace> sk 1 i 3 a 2 ne 
<phd> https://totaltv.hr/proizvod/5paket/
<SilverSpace> popizdih motogp 
<phd> samo na webu se ne spominje internet, a u reklami na TV da
<phd> SilverSpace: uzmi Iskon ili T-Com
<SilverSpace> pvi pak imaju samo sk1
<SilverSpace> ovi
<phd> jer se sa VIPovom (bnet/A1) porškom nećeš usrećiti
<phd> podrško*
<phd> m
<SilverSpace> phd: hocu kad sa ovima popizdim tj. kad mi ugovor istekne :)
<phd> :)
<jelly> phd: bojim se pitat kakva je ako misliš da je Iskon korisnička ok :-)
<SilverSpace> ja jedimo kod optime nikad nisam bio :)
<jelly> bila je ok prije 10 godina
<phd> jelly: upravo tako :-D
<hrvoje> sa ničijom podrškom se danas baš ne možeš usrećiti ... s obzirom koliko je to užasan posao
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sve ovisi na koga sa druge strane naletis
<phd> znam anegdote, bnet kabel riknuo i nema servisera jedno 5 dana
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: ^^
<SilverSpace> hrvoje:  sve ovisi na koga sa druge strane naletis
<phd> jelly: još i danas je Iskon i T-Com korisnička podrška cvijeće u usporedbi s ostatkom konkurencije
<hrvoje> baš tako, samo oni na koje želiš naletiti ne rade u korisničkoj ... bit će pristojni i strpljivi, ali on ide po check listi i ako njegove standardne procedure riješe problem, imaš sreće
<hrvoje> ako ne, načekat ćeš se :-|
<SilverSpace> ja sa ovim btnetom nisamimao dugih prekida samo jednom na dan sve ostalo do dva sata najvise
<SilverSpace> i sve stimalo do nekig godinu dana unatrag 
<phd> nije to baš tako. Kad na Iskonovoj tehničkoj ili korisničkoj podršci zatražiš eskalaciju problema, nešto se actually i dogodi
<phd> Na vipu je odgovor "to nije moguće"
<jelly> SilverSpace: to otprilike prevodim da su im lova i ljudi istekli prije 2 ili 3 godine
<phd> - Hio bih razgovarati s vašim nadređenim.. "On sad nije ovdje" :-D
<jelly> i onda pišeš na reklamacije
<phd> faksiraš ili uručiš osobno?
<phd> jer "takva je procedura" :-D
<jelly> ma može faksiram, imam mail2fax :-D
<hrvoje> doživio sam da ljudi zovu u pol 4 ujutro korisničku da im ne radi TV zbog najavljenih radova :))
<jelly> odma faksiram i na HAKOM
<hrvoje> kog zoveš u pol 4 ujutro :))) i to mislim da je bilo 100 poziva
<phd> mada, sve je to još nekak ok u većim gradovima. Iskustva s T-Comom na Lošinju želim zaboraviti
<hrvoje> unutar sat vremena
<jelly> hrvoje: najavljenih gdje
<jelly> hrvoje: treba sat vremena ranije poslati na TV "sad će radovi, DON'T PANIC"
<phd> Zvao sam i ja Iskon tehničku podršku oko ponoći nedavno
<hrvoje> jelly: a na korisničkim stranicama, mislim da se nigdje drugdje kao ne objavljuje
<phd> čekao sam 15 minuta da se netko udostoji
<phd> onda smo pričali o čačkalici i resetu routera
<jelly> hrvoje: to je najavljeno ko u HHGTTG...
<jelly> umjesto da na www.iskon.hr stoje najave i kvarovi
<jelly> ali to nije cool
<SilverSpace> jelly: btnet je tu prvi u kvart dosao kakelom i svi bili kod njih dok nisu prije dvije godine dosli ovi bnet 
<SilverSpace> i dosta ljudi proslo njima 
<phd> Meni je i dalje neprežaljeno što je Sabol odlučio prodati i povući se iz te igre
<jelly> on je serijski poduzetnik, a) nije mu bilo zanimljivo b) nisam siguran da bi vodio dalje uspješno tvrtku
<jelly> možda do 2007/8 :-)
<phd> serijski poduzetnik? kao netko iz igrane serije, ili sam missleaded?
<jelly> digneš jedno poduzeće, vidiš da je ok, ideš dalje na iduće
<jelly> serija znači nešto drugo, ne samo TV!
<phd> serija je svašta. Pa i dizanje utega na benchu :-P
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=serial+enterpreneur
<phd> thnx
<phd> "Prikazuju se rezultati za serial entrepreneur"
<phd> :)
<jelly> di se prikazuju
<phd> to veli googleto, kad klikeš na tvoj link
<jelly> aha, typo
<phd> :)
<phd> https://store.steampowered.com/app/622720/Weedcraft_Inc/
<Mmike> jel' kexecate kaj?
<jelly> jok
<jelly> virtualke se brzo rebootaju, nije bilo potrebe učit kak se to radi.  Jedino za crashdump bi bilo zgodno znat
<Mmike> ja imam par fizickih kutija, jedna u labu je 'master server' i ona nam hosta MAAS i ine djidje
<Mmike> i upravo sam ju kexeco
<Mmike> i osto paf
<Mmike> umjesto da cekam 6-7 minuta da Dell odradi post sranja, u 30 sekundi sam imao rebootan stroj u novi kernel
<Mmike> jelly, ovak nekak: kexec -l vmlinuz-4.15.0-47-generic --initrd initrd.img-4.15.0-47-generic --append BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/ vmlinuz-4.15.0-47-generic root=UUID=<tvoj-uuid-koiji-je>  ro console=tty0 console=ttyS1reset_devices
<Mmike> treba ti kexec-tools paket
<jelly> zašto imaš konzolu na COM2 ?
<jelly> novi HP Gen10 se bootaju dosta brzo, 2-3 minute, pa nije neki strašni problem
<jelly> Gen8-9 su bili katastrofa
<jelly> pogotovo ako ima dodatnih kartica unutra
<jelly> pogotovo2 ako ima puno LUN-ova prezentiranih na FC SAN
<jelly> Mmike: a kako riješiš da ti to obavi nakon clean shutdowna a da ne reboota odma?
<Mmike> jelly, nemam pojma za konzolu :)
<Mmike>     product: ProLiant DL360 Gen9 (755258-B21)
<Mmike> ovo je kisstra
<Mmike> i da, katastrofa je
<jelly> to nije Dell :-)
<Mmike> hahaha, fakat :D :D :D
<Mmike> sve jedno je katasstrofa :D
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovo 'obavi nakon clean shutdowna' ?
<jelly> shutdown -r now, pa na kraju kexec umjesto reboota
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nema shutdown
<Mmike> nego kexec samo
<jelly> jel kexec odradi shutdown kako spada?
<Mmike> i onda kexec pogasi sve
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> bar se tak cini :)
<jelly> aha, super
<Mmike> i sve pokrene posljie
<Mmike> tj, systemd pokrene sve poslije
<jelly> poslije radi kernel
<Mmike> odnosno kernel, da
<jelly> sad mi jedan taj zuji u uredu
<jelly> pokušavam testirati long range 1Gbps optiku na 10G intel kartici
<jelly> al nemam dva kompjutera nego jedan, sa dual port karticom, spojen sa dva kabla na isti switch (zapravo router) i nemrem se domislit kako natjerati promet da ide kroz switch
<obrut> digni jednu vritualku ili kontejner (odnosno proces u neki drugi namespace) i zabridzaj na jedan od interfaceova ?
<jelly> ionako moram dić esxi gore
<jelly> ip netns su namespacei, jel tak?
<obrut> da
<jelly> ok
<Mmike> jelly, ili pokreni lxc/lxd gore, pa sve unutra imas u svom namespaceu takitak
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> ne moram se drkarat sa `ip ns`
<Mmike> netns, to jest
<jelly> imam live cd i nemam mrezu
<SilverSpace> naso link na f1 ali svakih deset minuta pukne link 
<jelly> Mmike: znas neki live koji ima odma lxc/lxd gore?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> e jebiga
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> jelly,  ne znam, jbg :/ 'apt install lxd' ili 'snap install lxd' na 18.10 i novijima
<Mmike> nema vise u .deb :)
<jelly> koji dio od "nemam mrezu" nije jasan
<Mmike> jelly, a nemres USB wifi stick gurnit, mozda, recimo, te na primjer? :D
<jelly> to mi nije palo na pamet
<jelly> also, nemam wifi stick, nit mi se da razvlacit dugi UTP do mreze :-)
<jelly> a i potrosio sam usb portove na tastaturu i konzolni cisco kabel
<jelly> i liveusb :-)
<jelly> kaj ti mislis da taj 1U server ima 8 USB portova
<jelly> Mmike: kaj sad se gura snap na veliko?  A kad bude bug u npr. zlib, onda ćeš imati 15GB paketa za zakrpat jer svaki snap ima svoju kopiju?
<Mmike> jelly, tako je
<jelly> koji su to, da ne velim
<Mmike> ili libssl
<Mmike> ili libc :D
<jelly> short term thinking
<Mmike> snapovi su totalno kul za neke stvari
<Mmike> recimo, hoces novi darktable (raw photo editing software)
<Mmike> snap install darktable
<Mmike> superica
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ne zelis coreutilse u snapu :)
<Mmike> onda, snapovi se autoupdateiraju
<Mmike> recimo, meni trackmania prestala radit
<Mmike> jer se govno automacki apdejtalo
<jelly> bez obavijesti?
<Mmike> bez obavijesti
<Mmike> nemres disejblat
<Mmike> nemres nikom objasnit da je to lose
<Mmike> ono, NE ZELIM da se postgres/mysql automacki apdejtaju
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kaj nije da i kod kexeca ostanu neki inmemory artefakti ? Ovo s rebootom je predivno bez obzira
<jelly> tri tockice
<jelly> DomaMuffin: nije bitno ostaju li ili ne
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, nemam pojma. Kolega koji me sad natjerao na to je rekao da jednom u 10 puta to ne uspije i da onda moras reboot pravi. Sto i nije neki bed, mho.
<Mmike> jelly, to sa snapovima i auto updateima ce se promijenit
<jelly> ionako ćeš dobit nove phy<->vm memory mappinge
<Mmike> snap je zamisljen za IOT, i onda tamo ima smisla to, ajmo rec
<Mmike> (u svemiru di iot kao koncept ima smisla, dakako)
<Mmike> snap je turbo jednostavno napravit
<Mmike> mosh ga rollbackat nazad
<Mmike> mosh svasta
<jelly> i vjerojatno ga mogu instalirat na Debian 9 a ne samo na Ubuntu 18.10+
<DomaMuffin> Majko isusova i redmineu, morao sam maltene nauciti programirati u rubyu da ga (redmine) smjestim iza reverse proxya. 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: za neke shitove sam morao na rev. proxy raditi search/replace u bodyju da stvari rade kako-tako
<jelly> jer zašto ne bi vanjski klijent, kad backend ima problema, vidio error i stack trace sa internim hostnameom, portom i time uvid u strukturu interne mreže
<SilverSpace> jao jao 
<SilverSpace> zaboravih pass 
<SilverSpace> pih naso
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, mozda imas snap :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> franko hakla po ubuntu ko veliki :)
<SilverSpace> snaso se ono kaj mu treba 
<SilverSpace> sam skine nadojebe za minecraft i skopira u koju mapu treba 
<fl-int> bok
<jelly> obrut: netns su radili, tnx
<jelly> ne treba ni bridgati nista, cijeli interface se preseli
<jelly> (i vise se nemre vratit al za ovu svrhu me ne dira)
<jelly> zanimljiva je stvar da nemre pingat sam sebe na nijednoj adresi (u netns-u) dok nije dignut lo
<Mmike> jelly, ili bridz slozis
<Mmike> aha, ne, krivo
<Mmike> ignor :D
<jelly> ignord!
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-13
<respawn> d jutro
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, 
<DomaMuffin> <Mmike> DomaMuffin, mozda imas snap :D :D :D
<DomaMuffin> <SilverSpace> franko hakla po ubuntu ko veliki :)
<DomaMuffin> <SilverSpace> snaso se ono kaj mu treba 
<DomaMuffin> <SilverSpace> sam skine nadojebe za minecraft i skopira u koju mapu treba 
<DomaMuffin> <fl-int> bok
<DomaMuffin> <jelly> obrut: netns su radili, tnx
<DomaMuffin> <jelly> ne treba ni bridgati nista, cijeli interface se preseli
<DomaMuffin> <jelly> (i vise se nemre vratit al za ovu svrhu me ne dira)
<DomaMuffin> <jelly> zanimljiva je stvar da nemre pingat sam sebe na nijednoj adresi (u netns-u) dok nije dignut lo
<DomaMuffin> <Mmike> jelly, ili bridz slozis
<DomaMuffin> <Mmike> aha, ne, krivo
<DomaMuffin> <Mmike> ignor :D
<Mmike> Poludio? :)
<DomaMuffin> <jelly> ignord!
<DomaMuffin> <respawn> d jutro
<DomaMuffin> Ups, krivi klipbord
<DomaMuffin> tzemljak@Slanac:~$ snap find redmine
<DomaMuffin> No matching snaps for "redmine"
<Mmike> Poludio :D
<DomaMuffin> to sam tijo pejstat
<DomaMuffin> Poludio.
<Mmike> ja se moram pohvalit
<Mmike> da idem danas jest u Dzamiju opet :)
<DomaMuffin> NOVA TASTATURA ? 
<Mmike> tak je dobra klopa tam!
<DomaMuffin> A , jelo 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, osh kupit moju?
<Mmike> fakat je dobra
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, imam dovoljno dobru :) 
<DomaMuffin> I ima HR laout, unlike tvoja
<respawn> čujem neke pritužbe na mint 19 dali netko zna dali istine u tome
<DomaMuffin> Sigurno ima, sve nekom ne radi.
<respawn> ja sam ostao na 18.3 ako nastavi praviti probleme prelazim na lmde3
<respawn> ili solydxk
<DomaMuffin> Stava sam da se treba drzat+ velikih distri, ako se i uoci pizdarija najprije ce ju popraviti. Ovaj lmde mi je posebno smijesan.
<respawn> razlika jedino sto koristi debian stable pakete a ne ubuntu kao normalni mint 
<DomaMuffin> respawn, tebi nije urnebesno kaj im je motivator i ideja vodilja "kaj ako ubuntua sutra ne bude" ? Ono, kaj ako ne bude jedne od 5 distri koja ima steady income?
<respawn> lmde im je backup ako ode ubuntu kvragu imaju debian bazu
<DomaMuffin> Kka ce ubuntu otici k vragu? Ono, hipotetski. 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-14
<respawn> d jutro
<respawn> d dan
<Mmike> jelly, kaj iskon nema 24hr ip change policy?
<jelly> Mmike: 3 dana
<Mmike> aaa
<Mmike> very gud :)
<Mmike> bas sam tijo pitat jestel' facebook poccccccceli bloksat :D
<jelly> samo zaposlenicima
<dodobas> putar
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-06
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> vileni: kako si ? :)
<vileni> s obzirom na situaciju, super :)
<vileni> ti?
<dodobas> situacija ?
<dodobas> kakva sad situacija, pa sto se dogodilo?
<jelly> dodobas se probudio iz zimske hibernacije :-)
<dodobas> covid-19??? ma to je 'the new normal' ... :)
<dodobas> ja sam jucer ... isao pocistiti kod, da naparvim konacno prvi commit na jednom malom projektu, al... kako ga nisam taknuo 6 mjeseci, u medjuvremenu se azurirao framework pa sam se 'izgubio' u reimplementaciji
<dodobas> da sumiram, jos nisam napravio prvi commit :)
<vileni> situacija = zena i ja radimo od doma, djeca ne idu u vrtic :)
<jelly> koliko imaju godina, možete ih upisati u prvi razred prije vremena
<vileni> jelly: 1 i 3, ista stvar kad ih ne mozes poslati nekamo :)
<jelly> premalo da ih upišeš u prvi razred prije vremena
<vileni> pa i da su u skoli, morali bi biti doma sad i jos bi im morao pomagati sa zadacom, ovako ih samo moram tjerati da se igraju i gledaju crtice pa je naporno :)
<jelly> so many muffins
<jelly> podmetni u crtiće još i HRT3 prvi razred :-)
<StrudelMuffin> Ma, svi delaju od doma, i jedan postotak korisnika nemre do sambe kroz windows vpn, a moze kroz ovpn. Kroz ovpn dok mogu na sambu ne mogu na internet :) Sad debugiram s mrezasem :) 
<jelly> step 0) dns "ne mogu na internet" ili routing "ne mogu na internet"
<BitterMuffin> Routing i PEBKAC; s tim da je PEBKAC kod mreznog admina sto malo otezava stvari :) 
<jelly> ak sve ide prek vpna i nije split to bi trebalo biti jednostavnije nego kad je split routing i split dns...
<jelly> no ne znam.  Nisam slagao openvpn ikad.
<jelly> kolege iz našeg NTW su složili virtualnu ASA za manje-više 1 dan
<dodobas> sta je ASA ?
<jelly> ciscov fw
<Mmike> Dzutro!
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, opet defaultna ruta ide kroz vpn? :D
<BitterMuffin> Ma joj Mmike moj :) Sreca u nesreci je da imamo 3 VPN koncentratora, nasao sam jedan koji je netko od bivsih kolega dobro slozil pa ja koristim njega , a ova druga dva well ... not my circus, not my monkeys :) 
<Mmike> ja se nadam da cemo mi uskoro uginit vpn
<jelly> BitterMuffin, hej... to je poljska poslovica!
<jelly> nie mój cyrk, nie moje małpy
<dodobas> Mmike: Dzutro
<jelly> https://twitter.com/howardtayler/status/260944798167482368 # monkeys
<Mmike> dodobas, kaksikaj?
<Mmike> jel' programiras?
<jelly> not monkeys, really
<dodobas> Mmike: onako, danas su alergije valjda na maksimumu ... nisam jutros uhvatio DJH sta su meteorolozi rekli
<dodobas> secem psa ujuto i svrbe oci za popizdit
<jelly> kod nas je citat jednog uvaženog kolege, "to nije moj projekt"
<dodobas> sad smrcam :)
<jelly> dodobas, meni se alergija proširila s oka na uho :-)
<jelly> nisam znao da to može (a možda je i neki sekundarni shit)
<jelly> ovdje je sve zeleno od borova
<Mmike> ja za sad nemam bed s time, tu sam na selu i nema breza okolo
<Mmike> mislim da me breze i topole jebu
<dodobas> vec sam se mislio ic testirat, al sad je to malo teze i rizicnije
<dodobas> prije par 2 godine sam bio u Ekvadoru 4/5 mjesec i te godine nista od alergija
<jelly> testirati se ne smiješ jedno 2-3 mjeseca otkad ti prestane
<dodobas> jelly: nisam to znao ... tnx
<jelly> jer dok traje sezona reagiraš na sve i rezultati su nepouzdani
<dodobas> planiram to od prosle godine :)
<jelly> doktorica mi objašnjavala, zadnje 3 godine joj obećam da ću se ići testirati u 8-9 mjesecu :-)
<jelly> meni je ove godine počelo rano, oko 10.03.  Prvo svrbi nos pomalo, pa oči, pa sve, veli čim prije počneš antihistaminike tim bolje
<jelly> čak je rekla da ako znaš na što si alergičan i kad će biti sezona, početi uzimati prije toga
<dodobas> ma ja sam shebo, uzimao Claritine, onda zahladilo pa kao "bolje", prestao ... pa opet poceo, te se danas osjecam bas meh
<jelly> claritine odn. neki drugi sa istim sastojkom mi ništa nije koristio, doktorica promijenila antihistaminik i sad je bolje
<jelly> plus, taj shit od claritina ne bi smio piti više od 20 dana u komadu, kolegica je to pila 2-3 mjeseca, otišla na sistematski i dobila nalaz da ima teško oštećenu jetru
<dodobas> Claritine je meni radio, tj. mogu normalno funkcionirat, bez toga ne mogu ni sjedit koliko 'vode' curi kroz nos :)
<jelly> meni je neki Telfast ok, al opet druga doktorica veli da se ljudima od toga spava (meni ne :-)
<dodobas> jelly: jel Telfast u slobodnoj prodaji?
<jelly> ne, recept
<dodobas> Allegra ima istu djelatnu tvar kao Telfast, a kao u slobodnoj prodaji ... provjerim u ljekarni sto ce reci
<hrvoje> varijanta OTC je obicno skuplja i ima manje komada u pakiranju, ali ak nemas recept ... samo ne idi blizu ljekarne bez maske i rukavica
<jelly> LinkedIn mi je počeo davati smislene job offere, jedno 4-5 ponuda za sysadmin, sys architect, devops/linux
<jelly> kod mene ljekarna samo otvori prozorčić, čekaš vani na ulazu
<Mmike> jelly, kaj koristis ti, samo Telfast?
<Mmike> meni je claritine ok prvih 2 sata od uzimanja, nakon toga - nista. I spava mi se od toga, nemrem auto vozit i tak. Lose :)
<Mmike> Meni najbolje djeluje da sam doma zatvoren u klimi i da ne idem van :)
<obrut> meni je od lsd-a slicno, ne spava mi se, al nebrem auto vozit
<Mmike> I sumeci kalcij (ili magnezij) mi znatno znatno smanji simptome - jedini bed s time je da mi hrana potpuno promijeni okus. Nist mi nije fino.
<Mmike> obrut, meni bed na LSDju kad me murija zaustavi, da se ne odam :D :D :D
<jelly> Mmike, da, 180mg 1 na dan
<BitterMuffin> Meni je bed s LSDom kaj dodjem doma i imam djecu koja ne kuze da sam razbijen :( 
<Mmike> mislio sam da ces rec: meni je bed s LSDjem kaj ga nemam :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, cem probam to kad dodje vrijeme
<BitterMuffin> Mmike, nemam kad ga nemrem cvaknut, mozda bi se i snasao da smijem :) 
<Mmike> meni su simptomi peckanje u ocima, i to znatno, i nekad suzenje, i zastopan nos/curenje, rijetko kad kisem
<ivoks> 40 novih u zadnjih 24h
<ivoks> pa dobri smo
<hrvoje> da dobri, odlicni
<hrvoje> nema eksponencijalnog rasta, to je plus
<ivoks> cak se i smanjuje
<ivoks> al opet, mislim da taj broj opce ne treba gledati
<ivoks> treba gledati broj ljudi na respiratoru
<ivoks> iako ni to nije tocno mjerilo, mislim da je tocnije od broja zarazenih
<ivoks> jer ne znamo tko je sve zarazen, ali vise-manje znamo dosta precizno kome sve treba respirator
<ivoks> i ako se broj tih ljudi povecava, onda je problem
<ivoks> bitcoin se oporavlja
<ivoks> mogle bi i dionice
<hrvoje> sve ce se to oporavit :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ja sam zadnjih 2-3 tjedna svako malo dokupljivao
<ivoks> da da da
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> na intelu sad zaradjujem
<ivoks> u plusu sam
<ivoks> AMD jos tone
<ivoks> mozda bi trebao prodati intel i kupiti AMD
<Mmike> zakaj AMD tone, jebemti
<Mmike> kaj su ljudi tak tulavi 
<Mmike> ivoks, to sve prek revoluta radis?
<Mmike> ima netko tu transferwise?
<ivoks> Mmike da, revolut
<ivoks> Mmike u krizi poznati konji prvi istrce dionicu
<ivoks> ici ce i amd gore
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> mozda, da
<Mmike> neka, kad jos malo padne jos malo cemo kupit :)
<ivoks> pa sad je vec krenuo gore
<ivoks> i tesla je krenula gore
<Mmike> ja se kladim da ce past jos malo :/
<ivoks> ma nece
<ivoks> italija otvara tvornice sljedeci tjedan
<ivoks> stvari se ce normalizirati do kraja mjeseca, mozda do polovice svibnja
<jelly> to jest, hrpa ljudi je to vjerojatno već dobila i tko je umro je umro :-
<Mmike> jao
<Mmike> pozlatile vam se rijeci
<Mmike> nije da ne volim prirodu ili punicu
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ocu na more malo :D
<Mmike> jel' koristio tko kad appimage na ubuntoru?
<Mmike> jel' moram neshj posebno za to napraviti ili to 'just works' ?
<jelly> ja recimo sumnjam da sam dobio, ali imam bezvezne simptome, i kaj sad.  A stara sutra dolazi iz bolnice.
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj je majka u bolnici?
<jelly> GI tract joj je bio prestao raditi
<jelly> "ishemija debelog crijeva"; sad će se morati pikati svaki dan lijekovima za razrjeđivanje krvi jedno mjesec-dva
<jelly> Nisko-molekularni heparin
<Mmike> ajajaj :/
<Mmike> kak je sad?
<jelly> sad je dosta dobro, iako je svojeglava i nije htjela jesti i piti bolničku hranu pa je ostala 5 dana duže kad su joj nalazi bubrega bili slabi
<jelly> navodno da je našla pauka u juhi :-)
<jelly> nezgodno sa starim ljudima je, 14+ dana ležanja u krevetu i više ne može sama hodati
<Mmike> znam :/
<Mmike> imam dvoje takvih tu
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj moj brije da je supermen i da moze
<Mmike> cujem sjekiru da udara i poludim, moram mu ju otet iz ruke
<jelly> a stari ne vjeruje da treba sapunati ruke 20 sekundi da se ubije virus i stedi sapun @#$%
<Mmike> sapun nece ubit virus
<Mmike> neg ce ga isprat s ruku
<Mmike> i zato treba dobro sapunat i dugo ispirat
<BitterMuffin> Mmike, sapun oslavi ovojnicu virusa, u neku ruku ga ubije AFAIR
<sillyslux_> iss z koju minutu https://www.n2yo.com/
<sillyslux_> + https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5QavktMPOg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: NASA Live: Earth Views from the Space Station :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 623,776 uploaded by NASA :: 15,688 likes :: 583 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, jel?
<Mmike> daj neki url
<Mmike> sve kaj ja znam je da virusa najvise ima u masnim pizdarijama koje su posvud
<Mmike> a sapuni djeluju tak da te masti nakupe na sebe
<Mmike> i onda kad ih isperes s vodom (sapun) ispro si i te masti
<Mmike> tak radi i detergent, jel
<Mmike> al' nisam vidio/cuo ovo za ovojnicu
<sillyslux_> mislim da od sapuna ipak dode i do koagulacije odnosno denturalizacije proteina/bjelancevine, tako da bi to stvarno trebalo unistit virus
<Mmike> dajte urlove ljudi
<sillyslux_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coagulation
<datase> ^ Coagulation, also known as clotting, is the process by which blood changes from a liquid to a gel, forming a blood clot. It potentially results in hemostasis, the cessation of blood loss from a damaged vessel, followed by repair.
<sillyslux_> na, citaj
<sillyslux_> https://www.google.com/search?q=protein+denaturation+and+coagulation&oq=protein+denaturation+and&aqs=chrome.2.69i57j0l7.6116j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<sillyslux_> https://www.wikihow.com/Denature-a-Protein
<sillyslux_> Add an acid or base solution to the protein. The surrounding environment should be at a pH of above 10 or below 4 to encourage denaturation.
<sillyslux_> dobro onda sapun mozda nije dosta za to
<sillyslux_> pH value of a bathing soap should be around 7.5 - 9
<sillyslux_> Majority of the soaps have a pH within the range of 9-10. Majority of the shampoos have a pH within the range of 6-7
<sillyslux_> 9-10 ipak je dosta
<sillyslux_> aww... lipa kucica za micumacu, novi tv za mene... moze 2! :) https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-eco-packaging-for-its-lifestyle-tv-lineup
<Mmike> sillyslux_, thnx :) 
<Mmike> di da nadjem stup za mikrotika?
<sillyslux_> napravi ga od samsung tv kutije
<sillyslux_> kakav stup?
<sillyslux_> trebas neku cijev pocincanu?
<sillyslux_> Coagulation is a vital chemical process in which proteins in a liquid state is changed to a solid state and it can only occur after the substance has gone through denaturation. However, coagulation can only occur in the presence of heat.
<sillyslux_> samo denaturalizacije, nista od koagulacije
<sillyslux_> sa sapunom
<sillyslux_> hah, mislio sam da jaje moze i hladno strdnuti
<jelly> a ukiseljena jaja?
<sillyslux_> da, na to sam i mislio
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Century_egg
<datase> ^ Century eggs, also known as preserved egg, hundred-year egg, thousand-year egg, thousand-year-old egg, millennium egg, skin egg and black egg, are a Chinese preserved food product and delicacy made by preserving duck, chicken or quail...
<jelly> ta su suprotno od ukiseljenog, ulužnjena?
<jelly> The transforming agent in the century egg is an alkaline salt, which gradually raises the pH of the egg to around 9–12, during the curing process.
<sillyslux_> i stvrdne se? pa tako sam i ja mislio
<sillyslux_> znaci ovo je netocno: "However, coagulation can only occur in the presence of heat."
<sillyslux_> nevolim netocne informacije
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-07
<jelly> možda je drugi proces a ne koagulacija
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> imam kombinaciju mikrotik opreme, uvijek ima catch-22, novija oprema koja ima 4xCore Arm (koji ima ipsec offload) moze progutat svasta, starija operma kao sto je hAP-ac moze do 500mbita na wifi progutat jer je CPU bound
<dodobas> osnova bi bila ovo: https://mikrotik.com/product/rb4011igs_rm
<dodobas> na koji bi onda stavio: https://mikrotik.com/product/cap_ac
<dodobas> razmisljam mozda uplatit neki CNA ... ima recimo na http://mikrotik.hr/, sto mislite o tome, zelim naucit vise o mrezama
<obrut> kod mikrotika je fora da te jeftinije djidje (ispod 1kkuna) na L3 nemaju bas neke performanse (pod tim mislim na brzine od gigabita s dodatnim procesiranjem paketa)
<obrut> gro funkcionalnosti, al brzina ne bas... skuplje vec guta pakete
<obrut> sto se tog tecaja tice, pitanje je koliko ce to biti kuharica kako na mikrotiku napravit nesto, a koliko zbilja generalno o mrezama... nemam pojma
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Beta: http://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :)
<dodobas> obrut: a jel imas sto za preporucit?
<jelly> mandarinu gledam sa balkona zasad.
<obrut> dodobas: nazalost ne, nemam pojma sta valja od tih tecajeva
<dodobas> obrut: ti si iso na cisco ili samostalno?
<obrut> nisam iso na nista.. mogo sam ic na cisco cak i dzabe, al sam bio glup i nisam iskoristio
<obrut> sam ucio
<obrut> gro toga sam naucio tak da me uvatilo il na nekom projektu ili sam poslan na tecaj necega sto je podrazumijevalo znanje neceg o cemu ja doticno nisam imo :)
<vileni> nije ni cisco pretjerano koristan, pogotovo u odnosu na cijenu
<obrut> dodobas: sta te zanima ? switching, osnovni routing, routing protokoli, mpls, moderne pizdarije poput openflowa i segment routinga ili sve sve ? :)
<obrut> udemy trenutno ima dosta tecajeva za sitne pare, al nemam pojma koliko su dobri
<dodobas> obrut: switching i routing, znam osnove osnova, slozit si mrezu doma, a sad bi htio upgrade ... da prvo znam strgat mrezu doma pa mozda i popravit :)
<obrut> ja kolegu mrezasa gnjavim vec neko vrijem da nam odrzi predavanje o mrezama u datacentrima pa cekam da se dogodi :)
<obrut> imamo interne edukacije svaki petak pa smo imali i par mreznih
<obrut> ja vecinu toga znam u teoriji, ali nemam hands-on (da sam ja to konfigurirao u pravom datacentru)
<jelly> ja sam naucio sto je top-of-rack 
<obrut> hehe :) to sam mu bas napiso da friskoj ekipi nabaci i nomenklaturu, ToR, BoR, leaf, spine... :)
<jelly> RH ima neke free edukacije
<jelly> na koliko je AMD, ak je na manje od $40 da kupim jos...
<hrvoje> imate dosta resursa na https://www.opencompute.org/ btw
<dodobas> uzbudjen ... narucio mikrotik opremu :)
<sillyslux_> jeli tko naruciva harddisk da mu dode s postom?
<sillyslux_> malo me strah da nece valjat
<obrut> sillyslux_: moj cimer na faxu, tamo negdje 1998-me ili koje :) quantum bigfoot... hrpa bad sektora, sjebano :)
<obrut> tocno se sjecam kad sam mu prico, nemoj hard disk postom narucivat... ma nece mu nis bit... e pa bilo je :)
<obrut> dodobas: aj bas me zanima kak ce ti radit :) uzeo si na kraju ovo gore sto si napisao ?
<dodobas> obrut: jes, https://mikrotik.com/product/rb4011igs_rm i https://mikrotik.com/product/cap_ac
<obrut> e taj cap ac mi gledamo da bi uzeli za ured
<dodobas> pro-ping, onaj drugi senetic.hr ... nisam se mogao registirat na web-shop ... hebiga
<obrut> ma senetic je bogtepitaj sta i gdje... nije to u hr koliko znam
<obrut> ova moja ekipa je narucivala s pro-pinga i nije bilo problema s nicim
<dodobas> da uh, nisam to ni isao istrazivat ... izgleda da su krenuli u Poljskoj ... dobro da se nisam uspio registirat :)
<Vlado9A> I tako su kod mene u susjednoj ulici bagerom kopali i kopali, dok nisu prekopali i telefonski kabel... i sada imamo grupni kvar u naselju, ali okay, iskopali su opet rupu i popravljaju. Riješili budu do sutra navečer,valjda :)
<obrut> Vlado9A: recite im nek sad ima da instaliraju optiku
<Vlado9A> obrut: za optiku uvijek pitam ove kaj mi po postojecoj telefonskoj parici nude 100 ili ne znam ni sam koliko Mbps :)
<Vlado9A> ali nitko se još nije ponudio da mi povuce optiku, tak da ih lagano otfikarim ;)
<Vlado9A> svi su oni jako šaljivi kada hoće nešto prodati, a nažalost ima i naivnih kupaca. Znam da je po mojoj parici najveća moguća brzina 11 Mbps, izmjereno... tak da nemam milosti s takvim ponudama ;)
<sillyslux_> https://ethernettechnologyconsortium.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/800G-Specification_r1.0.pdf
<sillyslux_> blizi se terabit
<sillyslux_> ty obrut, skroz sam se radova novog diska, a sad odustajem :( bas ti hvala 
<sillyslux_> evo kaze: "free space: 32.0GB"
<obrut> sillyslux_: hehe :) ma ak ekipa dobro zapakira i postar nije idiot, bice sve ok :)
<obrut> al ja se osobno ne bi s tim zajebavo :)
<sillyslux_> lol no
<sillyslux_> nist od toga
<sillyslux_> k
<sillyslux_> kkk
<Vlado9A> bbl
<sillyslux_> e vratio sam se i ja, imam tu jos jedan TB al ima neki 10 godina star xen i hrpa vrtualki na njemu pa nebi volio brisat...
<sillyslux_> a kako punit taj disk? proba sam tvheadend i mythtv
<sillyslux_> ima li neku preporuku?
<sillyslux_> nisam bas zadovoljan ni s jednim ni s drugim
<Mmike> sillyslux_, kud si se vratio? :D
<Mmike> btw, tu na selu je dostava zakonm
<Mmike> u zagrebu stalno moram u postu po posiljke
<Mmike> tu dodje sve
<Mmike> sve!
<sillyslux_> tu na racunalo
<sillyslux_> bio van popit pivo
<obrut> aha !
<sillyslux_> bez alkohola!
<obrut> nema veze ! zovem krizni stozer
<sillyslux_> karlovacko 0.0
<sillyslux_> nisam niti vozio
<sillyslux_> empty bempty ono je prilika za wd40efax 900 i sitno kod adm-a
<sillyslux_> 256mb cache
<sillyslux_> neki novi model
<Mmike> ja narucio jucer garden
<Mmike> sutra b i trebalo doc :)
<Mmike> dosla mi kava iz elisa danas
<Mmike> zadnji stout pijem :LD
<obrut> zna li netko, kakav je linux policy oko stability-a (u smislu nece se mijenjati kroz neki duzi period) /proc pizdarija, tipa /proc/cpuinfo ?
<sillyslux_> imas lts kernele
<sillyslux_> npr 3.16 released 2014 eol 2020
<obrut> to mi ne pomaze :)
<obrut> zanima me kakav im je policy... da li razmisljaju da ce za 20 godina ista polja imat iste vrijednosti ili ne razmisljaju u tom pogledu
<sillyslux_> sta ako ti danas kaze da sve ostaje kak je
<sillyslux_> pa sutra vide da nest ipak treba prominit?
<obrut> pa to ovisi o policy-u... ako policy kaze - polja se ne mijenjaju, samo se dodaju onda je to tak
<sillyslux_> aaa da
<obrut> ak policy ne postoji i nikog ne boli kuki, onda mozes svasta ocekivat
<sillyslux_> znaci neznam
<Mmike> obrut, pa policy je - we do not break userspace
<obrut> to znam (cito sam bijesne Linusove mailove), samo ne znam jel se to odnosi i na proc filesystem :)
 * Mmike shrugs
<Mmike> kak da AWSu promijenim parametar nakon sto mi je stack vec deployan? :D
<Mmike> Imam bash skriptu (oneliner) koji ovak nekak izgleda: aws deploy bla --params A=${pA} B=${pB} C=${pC}
<Mmike> kako da napravim da ako je $pC empty, da se C= uopce ne ispise? :) A da sam jos u onelineru.
<Mmike> ${pC+C="${pC}"}
<Mmike> nemam pojma zasto ovo radi
<Mmike> al' radi
<Mmike> ${parameter:+word} Use Alternate Value. If parameter is null or unset, nothing is substituted, otherwise the expansion of word is substituted.
<Mmike> ${pC:+C="${pC}"}
<Mmike> neznam zakaj radi i bez :
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-08
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> eh, jucer navecer me uhvatila ledja, jedva se do kreveta dovukao
<Mmike> auuu
<dodobas> sad je ok-ish ... mogu recimo sjedit 30min, onda se moram razgibat ... pa opet ... za sad :)
<jelly> obrut, neka polja dodaju stupce ali stari stupci ostaju značiti isto samo novi su dodani na kraju retka
<ivoks> AMD +9,4% u 7 dana
<ivoks> Intel +10,8% u 7 dana
<ivoks> Tesla +6,4% u 7 dana
 * ivoks trlja ruke
<ivoks> cak i bitcoin ide gore :)
<ivoks> trebao sam se kockati s kreditom za kucu
<ivoks> i zaraditi za kamate i dio kredita
<obrut> jelly: sta Iskon ima za DNS-ove ? bind ?
<sillyslux__> ivoks, to je tek pocetak
<sillyslux__> moze to jos 20-30% u 3-4 mjeseca
<jelly> obrut, powerdns auth i powerdns recursor
<obrut> cool... bas sam si mislio ak nije bind, vjerojatno je powerdns :)
<jelly> u trenutku kad smo mijenjali djbdns, bind je imao performanse ali nije imao djbdns compatibility :-)
<obrut> aha, prije ste bili na djb ? :)
<obrut> kako to da ste onda prelazili na nesto drugo ? performanse ili ?
<jelly> djbdns je ostao na featurima iz 1998
<jelly> dnssec? edns? like... tcp odgovori?  niks
<obrut> da... ne cudim se da nema interesa za nove pizdarije
<jelly> ima neki forkovi i patch setovi al nije to to
<jelly> performanse ovoga su ok.  8 core mašina može odraditi cca 100kqps
<jelly> možda i više ali je zašarafljen kernel security što uzima neki postotak
<jelly> i ima zaštite protiv ddosova koji se dešavaju cijelo vrijeme, 80% upita je throttlano
<jelly> a pokrpati uređaje korisnika je nemoguć zadatak
<obrut> kad su ih slagali ovi sto jedu sismise i pasance :)
<jelly> DJB-u je primarni posal matematika i crypto; mail i dns server (i process monitoring i management) je napravio jer su ostali bili tada shit :-)
<jelly> a negdje je htio hostati svoje papire o matematici i crypto :-)
<obrut> pa da... i koliko pratim, idu mu ok matematika i crypto :)
<jelly> nema bezveze takvo ime domene :-)
<jelly> (za neupućene: cr.yp.to) 
<jelly> ovi njegovi process mgt su mi bili odvratni i naopaki dok se nisam navikao; 20 godina kasnije je neki Poettering uzeo najkorisnije feature i napravio neki systemd; kojem moraš 10 puta duže pisati definiciju servisa koji radi istu stvar kao djb daemontools
<obrut> al koliko cesto pises unit fajlove da ti to toliko smeta ? :)
<jelly> jednako koliko pišem daemontools run fileove, stvar je principa :-)
<jelly> djbovo je elegantan, minimalistički dizajn, RH smeće vidiš da nije briga za sistemca već po tome što glavna naredba ima 9 faking znakova
<jelly> koja ni nema bar prva tri unique da možeš TABat
<jelly> (ok, djb ima PREVIŠE minimalistički dizajn.  Mailbox lock?  Sticky bit na home dir!  Ionako se ne koristi za ništa drugo!  inter-process API? fd0 i fd1!  mail queue?  uniqueness fajlova se dobije iz... inode numbera!)
<jelly> (korolar: ako preseliš queue na drugi mountpoint, moraš popravljati posebnim alatom)
<Mmike> jso true
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-09
<vileni> jutr
<jelly> o
<dodobas> utro
<ivoks> sillyslux_ o da, ne mislim ja izaci tako skoro
<Mmike> izasao LXD 4.0
<Mmike> i dalje je snap-only :(
<vileni> once you go snap
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ja ga koristim u produkciji
<ivoks> fino se updatea kad god dodje nova verzija
<ivoks> znaci, u NY obicno umire ~150 ljudi dnevno
<ivoks> ajde, zimi nesto vise, recimo ~180
<ivoks> od toga obicno doma umre 20ak ljudi dnevno
<ivoks> sad im doma umire oko 200 ljudi, a sve skupa dnevno im umire 800njak ljudi
<Mmike> fino se updatea
<Mmike> osim kad se ne updatea fino pa ti sve sjebe pa nemosh vise pokrenut kontejner
<Mmike> pa onda cvili po ircu, pa ti stephane veli koji kveri moras nad sqliteom pokrenut da popravis :)
<Mmike> i tak 2-3 put godisnje - nije cesto, al' ... 
<Mmike> ocekujem da ce snapovi propast slicno kao sto je propao unity :)
<Mmike> btw, jucer sam instalirao AppImage 
<Mmike> erm, APpImage aplikaciju
<Mmike> onaj sugavi tandem
<Mmike> trivijalno - skines .AppImage file, i pokrenes ga. Voila, imas sve :) Sam se apdejta, ne razsere se po sistemu (nema cudnih mountpointova, squashfs filesystema, cudnih direktorija u $HOME)...
<Mmike> inace, tandem je drek. Ubije CPU, cak i kad ugasim video.
<Mmike> da mi je nac neki player koji hoce ubufferirat file s diska :)
<dodobas> oho ... a1/bnet napravio upgrade mreze ... prije imao 30/6 ... sad sam na 150/15 ... 15kn vise mjesecno
<dodobas> iako je 'prodajni savjetnik' rekao da je maks 87 download i 8 upload ... 
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj kako di sta kak si to dobio?!
<Mmike> to LTE mreza, ili?
<Mmike> dodobas, kak su ledja?
<dodobas> Mmike: nazvao A1 i reko upalite opciju ... bnet, kabelski internet
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> kabl
<Mmike> BLJ
<dodobas> Mmike: bolje, mogu sjedit normalnije
<Mmike> kad bi bar upload stavili na 50mbita :{)
<dodobas> sta sad BLJ
<Mmike> a kabl, kilavo mi to, treba mi upload brzi :D
<Mmike> dodobas, ja poceo ujutro ( opet ) raditi onih 5 tibetanaca - bol u vratu se ZNATNO smanjila nakon 4-5 dana vjezbanja
<dodobas> Mmike: sta ce ti upload ? :)
<Mmike> i meditiram ujutro, 6-7 minuta svaki dan - nadam se da cu kroz mjesec dana vidjeti neke rezultate :)
<Mmike> dodobas, da mogu serverosh prenjet u ured pa da backupe i ino mogu tamo radit
<dodobas> Mmike: a morat cu nesto mjenjat, sve su to upozorena
<Mmike> i ove druge strvari
<Mmike> dodobas, kreni na jogu - bez jebe. Mozemo skupa! :) 
<dodobas> opet ta prica o jogi ... 
<dodobas> pricali smo to prije 6mj
<dodobas> pricat cemo opet :D :D :D
<dodobas> Mmike: pa mozes i sad backupe radit, samo sto ce trajat
<dodobas> il ... digni si link izmedju ureda i stana ... :)
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> dodobas, cemo onda skupa na jogu? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: moze tamo krajem godine kad otvore poslovanje :)
<Mmike> link nemrem dic zato kaj nemam opticki vidljiv prostor. Ured je na kontra strani zgrade, ne gleda mi prema stanu. 
<dodobas> pa zato povuces UTP po zemlji :)
<Mmike> preko drveca :D
<Mmike> btrw, dobio sam od HAKOMa odgovor glede prestavnika zgrade koji ne zeli uturit internet u zgradu (ili hoce, ali samo meni) te HTja koji ne zeli samo meni uturit internet nego zeli napravit pripremu svima
<Mmike> ukratko, predstavnik nije u pravu, HT generalno nije u pravu, ali nijhova je usluga i mogu uvijetovat to time da zele napravit pripremu svima
<Mmike> optika nije 'osnovna potreba' pa ne vrijedi ona spika da mi moraju izac u susret maksimalno (recimo, DSL mi moraju uvest, samo meni, bez pripreme za sve - u slucaju da ga nemam, ali optika je druga prica)
<Mmike> tak da kad prodje korona idem u napad opet :D
<jelly> <Mmike> optika nije 'osnovna potreba' # reci da ti treba za posao, POGOTOVO za vrijeme korone kad radiš od doma
<dodobas> pa e ... puno toga prolazi, iako bas provlacenje optike u stan ... ne znam :)
<ivoks> Mmike FUD (re snap)
<ivoks> nego... zna li se starosna dob svih znanih zarazenih?
<jelly> dodobas, nek veli da ce poludit s djecom u stanu i da mora u ured
<ivoks> ja sljedeci mjesec prelazim na 500mbit
<ivoks> vec je gigabitna mreza postavljena po kuci
<Mmike> ivoks, nop, nije fud :{) sad facts of poor engineering
<ivoks> Mmike fud
<ivoks> kada je LXD imao te probleme, imao je i deb
<ivoks> jer su se i snap i lxd razvijali
<ivoks> sad je stabilno
<Mmike> dok opet ne sjebu.
<ivoks> evo, vec godinu dana u produkciji bez problema
<ivoks> da, to je fud 
<ivoks> 'sjebat ce'
<ivoks> 'nece ti raditi'
<ivoks> dokazi? 'ma znam'
<Mmike> a opce necu rec koji je izjeb imat lxd sa snapom na filesystemu koji nije unutar samog snapa
<Mmike> again, - super su snapovi, al ne za system essential things. 
<jelly> oh, u plusu sam $300
<jelly> AMD dobar.  Tesla je čudo jedno nepouzdano koje skače gore dole ko BTC
<ivoks> sve ide gore
<obrut> kakav UTP, optiku odma
<obrut> mislim na ovo, jel 12:41 < dodobas> pa zato povuces UTP po zemlji :)
<Mmike> airtiku :{D
<sillyslux_> sta je s flatpakom?
<sillyslux_> neznam, blesavo mi je to kad vec imas package-managera na compu
<Mmike> sillyslux_, neznam za flatpak
<Mmike> al' appimage je kul
<Mmike> nema instalacije sranja po stroju, skines, radi
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-10
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> putro
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> kako ste danas ? :)
<vileni> fali mi ured
<dodobas> sto ti fali iz ureda
<vileni> aparat za kavu najvise, ali sve to, dedicirano mjesto za posao koje nije doma
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> hoce to
<ivoks> meni isto fali aparat za kavu
<ivoks> imam jedan fini, miele, melje, radi espresso 
<ivoks> al zato stan fino napreduje, to me veseli
<ivoks> danas dolaze skidati skelu! :)
<vileni> mi imamo neki ogromni, treba za 100+ ljudi, ali nije los
<dodobas> meni se dan oduzi ... jer kao radim u dvije smjene, ujutro pa pauza ... pa opet poslijepodne 
<dodobas> sto rezultira da imam osjecaj kako sam cijeli dan za racunalom 
<vileni> ja na kraju isto tako, jer dio dana ujutro i popodne ode na djecu, onda kad ih spremim spavati jos malo radim
<ivoks> dodobas to sam si i ja slozio
<ivoks> od 7 do 11
<ivoks> pa od 14 do 18
<ivoks> to je bilo prije corone i to mi je super
<ivoks> a sad je od 9 do 18
<dodobas> tak nekak... prije sam oko 16h bio 'doma' i ostavio ured negdje drugdje
<dodobas> mozda je ovo kvalitetnije, jer imam pauzu, prosecem psa, razbistrim glavu
<dodobas> oho ... dosla dizalica ... da maknu dimnjake sa zgrade do
<ivoks> skidaju ih posvuda
<ivoks> najgore je sto dobar dio zgrada ni ne koristi te dimnjake
<vileni> meni bi isto odgovaralo da je tako sa vecom pauzom za rucak (za neka rebarca), ali i dalje bi isao u ured na posao
<dodobas> ivoks: da, ako imaju etazno grijanje onda je vjerojatno 'dimnjak' direktno u dvoriste
<dodobas> mi smo provukli cijev kroz dimnjak, nekakvu duplu, unutarnja za 'dim' a vanjska da moze povuci zrak
<ivoks> to se tako sad radi sa starim dimnjacima
<ivoks> iskoriste se za plasticnu cijev za kondenzacijski bojler
<ivoks> ja to nis necu imati :D
<ivoks> tri dimnjaka sam srusio upravo jer su oni sranje za potres
<Hrki> ivoks: nemoj mi molim te taj jebeni bojler spominjati
<Hrki> pada mi tlak svaki drugi dan
<Hrki> pupizdit cu ako su cijevi porozne :D
<ivoks> Hrki a mislim
<ivoks> to je vec trebalo zamijeniti
<ivoks> radi samog sebe
<Hrki> mam problem je da su podne :)
<Hrki> sve je novo, nadam se da je radi kisika u vodi
<Hrki> pa se jos nije sistem ustabilil XD
<ivoks> aha, pada ti tlak
<ivoks> ja mislio tebi, kao u glavi il nes
<ivoks> podno grijanje?
<Hrki> da
<ivoks> to si i ja slazem
<Hrki> pola stana je na podnom
<ivoks> na bojler?
<Hrki> jep
<Hrki> boschov kondenzacijski
<Hrki> lijepo grije i sve, ali me taj tlak poceo ljutit
<Hrki> mislim sve je novo, ali opet
<ivoks> koliko te kostalo postavljanje po kvadratu, ako nije tajna
<ivoks> bez bojlera...
<ivoks> samo cijevi
<Hrki> e neznam ti, to je bilo u sklopu stana
<ivoks> aha
<Hrki> ali nije cijeli stan, samo di su plocice
<Hrki> znaci kuhinja, hodnik i kupaona
<ivoks> a pod parketom, nis?
<ivoks> pa kakav je parket?
<Hrki> radiatori
<Hrki> laminat
<ivoks> pa sta nisu i tu onda stavili
<Hrki> iskreno neznam
<Hrki> valjda je preskupo :)
<Hrki> mislim podno je jebana stvar, ali moras imat dobre majstore
<ivoks> ovo sto sad imas je najskuplje
<Hrki> jer ako ti sjebu te cijevi, stemaš pola kuce
<ivoks> jer moras imati dva razlicita kruga
<ivoks> s razlicitim temperaturama
<ivoks> u radijatore ide 60C a u podno do 30C
<ivoks> osim ak nemas niskotemperaturne radijatore
<Hrki> poprilicno sam siguran da u podno ide kao u radijatore, znaci da je sve na istom spoju
<Hrki> 60c
<ivoks> 60C u podno?
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> to se ne smije
<ivoks> ne bi mogao hodati po tome
<ivoks> koliko je star stan?
<Hrki> iskreno neznam ti, moram pitati majstora dok dojde
<Hrki> ali nekak mislim da sve ide na istu temp.
<ivoks> sve zajedno bi trebalo postici istu temperaturu sobe, da
<ivoks> ali radijatori se griju na 50-60C
<ivoks> a to ako ufuras u podno, ne mozes hodat
<ivoks> a ako hodas, dobijes prosirene vene
<ivoks> ljudi ne mogu dugotrajno hodati po toplijem od 30C; tijelo nam to ne podnosi
<ivoks> vjerojatno bojler grije na 60, a onda imas mjesalicu ispred podnog koje mijesa sa hladnom vodom
<Hrki> e to je to
<Hrki> imam mjesalicu
<Hrki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wgveC9o5MY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Komponente za podno grejanje (CALEFFI) :: Duration: 05:57 :: Views: 5,197 uploaded by Grijanje Imamović :: 17 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Hrki> takvu kutiju imam
<ivoks> to je samo razvod, ako se ne varam
<Hrki> budem ga zahalto majstora dok dojde da mi jos detaljnije to objasni
<Mmike> vileni, jel' radi rnb dostavu?
<Mmike> btw, ja ne volim aparate za kavu, nemam pojma zasto - nisam jos nasao nit jedan koji radi fakat dobru kavu (meni dobru)
<Mmike> meni najdraza iz kafetijere
<Mmike> mozda sam samo over-hipster s kavom :D
<Mmike> (do pred godinu dana pio nescaffe instant :D )
<jelly> ja sam na pola puta -- instant, ali Nescafe Gold Crema
<Mmike> pijem Soure od gardena
<Mmike> neki vise, neki manje, al' svi su grozni :D
<dodobas> doceko pivu i sad nije zadovoljan :)
<obrut> ja koji nisam kavopija (rijetko pijem) uvijek sam skuvam tursku jer jedino tako valja :)
<dodobas> obrut: a prije kuhanja ... prvo usitnih kavu na kamenu ... onako skolski :)
<dodobas> usitnis
<obrut> prvo przis, a onda tuckas na kamenu :)
<dodobas> joj da... przenje sam zaboravio :D
<dodobas> ja pijem kavu samo za okladu ... jedini razlog :)
<Mmike> znal' netko neki formating tool za shell
<Mmike> imam neki kufer koji mi izbaci tab-delimited output
<Mmike> medjutim kako su neka polja jako siroka, onda to jako nepregledno izgleda - pa trazim nesto sto bi automacki padalo 'uske' kolone tako da je sve poravnato
<Mmike> Jel' imate performance reviewove u firmama di radite? Na sto to lici, kako ste zadovoljni procesom?
<obrut> Mmike: ovo za formatiranje je nesto sto bi trebalo napravit sed 's/\t/  /g' ili ? :)
<obrut> performance reviewove u smislu da li su postignuti ciljevi ?
<Mmike> obrut, bilo sto, samo da formatira. jer imam liniju: a\tb\tc\td. I onda ispod toga imam: aaaaaaaaaaaa\tb\tcccccccccccccc\td.
<Mmike> I sad jebiga, ovaj aaaaaaaaaaaaa je siri i treba 2-3 taba u redu prije da bi b-ovi bili alajnani
<Mmike> obrut, a u smislu sto si dobro radio, sto si lose radio, sto mosh improvat, sto moras prestat radit... 
<Mmike> nije tehcnical uopc
<obrut> to sam imao i u HT-u i u NIL-u i bilo je poprilicno onako lezerno i cista formalnost... 
<obrut> sve smo dobro radili osim birokracije i oko toga su nas uvijek zajebavali da se moramo popravit :)
<dodobas> netko mora togglat checkbox, da bi onaj iznad njega to vidio :)
<jelly> Mmike, svake godine isti zakljucci i komentari :-)
<obrut> Mmike: probaj "column -t" za ono formatiranje
<Mmike> obrut, LJUBIM TE U OKA OBA DESNA I LIJEVA!
<jelly> ALO, KORONA
<Mmike> obrut, yup, debilno je - pogotovo ako je anonimno
<jelly> bez ljubljenja u oko molim
<Mmike> ja sam u canonicalu od 60 ocjena imao 3 ili 4 koje su bile kao da sam 1-padas-razred dobio, nemam pojma tko, nit zasto, nit sam ista naucio iz toga. 
<Mmike> tu bar nije anonimno tako da kad dobijem reviewe znat cu sto sam sjebo i zasto
<Mmike> al' je naporno i dalje :D
<jelly> to je za upper mgt izgovor da imaju bar neku metriku
<obrut> u HT-u smo imali ciljeve, glavni projekti, sporedni projekti i onda osobna usavrsavanja... i onda uleti megalomanski projekt od 2 godine, niti jedan zadani cilj neispunjen :)
<obrut> dodjem na razgovor, uzmem papir s ciljevima i krenem se smijat :)
<obrut> s/neispunjen/ispunjen/
<jelly> jel bar projekt uspio :-)
<obrut> pa ne bas :)
<jelly> :-)
<obrut> odnosno uspio je sto se nas tice, ali je nekom kapnula pinka da uzme isto to od dobavljaca
<obrut> pa su se odlucili za to drugo
<jelly> kakav bi to bio telekom da radi interni razvoj i ima know how?
<obrut> super mi je kad unutar kuce ima tri konkurentna projekta za istu svrhu... pa se fajtaju cije ce se uzet valjda zato sto svatko ima neki interes
<jelly> to mi je najgore kad radimo sa HT-om nesto
<obrut> mi smo bili valjda jedina ekipa koja se fakat borila za interes firme
<jelly> svaki $%@ sektor gleda samo svoj uski scope
<jelly> ali ima nekoliko fantasticnih, kompetentnih ljudi koji uspiju kroz nepotrebnu politiku odraditi nesto
<jelly> probiti se kroz politiku* i odradit
<Mmike> ma, ovo nema veze sa ciljevima i inim
<Mmike> ovo je vise da vidis od drugih di sjebavas i da se popravis
<vileni> Mmike: dostavlja rnb ali nisam isprobao jos, iz mostova jesam ali ne do doma
<vileni> a sto se kave tice, meni najbolje jura e60 sprema, ali mora biti i dobra kava
<Mmike> sperma *giggle*
<Mmike> dostavlja?!
<Mmike> ooooo
<Mmike> mopram smislit razlog za otic u zagreb i onda narucit rebra i donijet ih sim!
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da su oni i prije, a unazad mjesec dana su svi otkrili cari dostave :)
<vileni> prije za dugave bilo 5 restorana, sad iz cijelog zg bi dosli
<vileni> submarine ima 20-30% na neke burgere preko wolta
<vileni> btw, treba nekome wolt referal code? :D
<Mmike> daj!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, rebra i submarine i sve ocu sve sve sve :D
<Mmike> kupio bi rebra tu, al' to treba satima pec ,a neznam di bi kak bi to
<vileni> pa sta nemas pecnicu?
<vileni> zena zna uzeti u igomatu pa spremi u pecnici, nekih 2 i pol sata u foliji, jos pola sata da se zapece
<Mmike> imam plinsku
<Mmike> koja ne grije bas odozgora
<vileni> za ovaj prvi dio svejedno, a za dovrsiti mozes i na rostilj baciti, to sigurno imas :)
<Mmike> hm hm 
<Mmike> dobra fora, vileni
<vileni> Mmike: pa tako se i inace spremaju koliko znam, slow cooked i onda na rostilj
<Mmike> veli punica da plinska rerna nemre slow-cook
<Mmike> bume vidli :D
<matija> ohai
<matija> samo sam doso bitchat da Mmike jos uvijek nije stavio moje povray rezultate online
<matija> mozda ako ga tu scimam popusti :)
<Mmike> hahahaa
<Mmike> ljubav moja :D
<matija> btw na openbsdu nije ni svsil nikad
<matija> mislim da ga jebu limiti
<matija> trebal bi se poigrat s tim malo
<Mmike> :) kad moras bit egzotican :D
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIVAC_1100/2200_series#/media/File:AlbanyStateUniversity_ComputerOperationsRoom_1981_Univac1100-80_skaliert.jpg
<Mmike> na ovom je moj tata radil :)
<Mmike> tj, popravljal je to - osciloskop i lemilica :D
<matija> kad je ovo bolje od linuxa :D
<matija> idem, cemo se cut
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-11
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A> jutro :)
<respawn> D dan
<respawn> Nije los ovaj novi ubuntu 20.04
<respawn> vecer
<obrut> respawn: koliko pizdarija je u snapovima ? :P
<respawn> ja se tu gnjavim s ubuntu 20.04 beta nece raditi kako treba u virtual boxu
<obrut> ja cu taman veceras/sutra konacno stavit 18.04 na neke masine :)
<obrut> trenutno su na 16.04 :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-12
<respawn_> jutro
<respawn_> Jutro
<dodobas> yutrro
<respawn_> Sretan Uskrs
<respawn_> Jucer Instalirao Ubuntu 20.04 u virtualbox bas ne radi kako treba 
<jelly> eh, 16.04 je jos supportan, cemu zurba :-)
<respawn_> D dan
<Vlado9A> Zivio respawn_i tvoj ubuntu 20.04 u virtualnoj kutiji ;)
<respawn_> da ali ne mogu instalirati guest additions
<Vlado9A> nemam ti nazalost ubuntu nego nekaj drugo, tak da ti ne mogu nista reci konkretno ;)
<respawn_> sto se tice sucelja promjenili su dizajn ikona i ljepse izgleda
<Vlado9A> Odoh odmoriti malo... izmorio me uskrsnji rucak ;) . See you all later ;)
<respawn_> ja sam davno rucao 
<respawn_> Pozz
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EVYTZ3EVAAI1Mvr?format=jpg&name=large
<respawn_> Dobra
<obrut> libreelec + rpi4 je takvo nestabilno smece da je to prestrasno
<Mmike> mrzim bube
<Mmike> ima ih tona
<Mmike> i lete
<Mmike> i zabijaju se u sve
<Mmike> krumpirove zlatice su k'o fakin kondori velike
